# Useless Facts/Chit Chat Thread



## Gatordad

Being that our thread for white castles got locked up, I figured I'd start the nonsense thread.  This way, we can chat about things that are "off-topic" while not hijacking another thread about bus loops, golf carts, trading posts etc........ Let's see if we can get this baby up to 5000 posts.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Works for me!  You never did tell me how many tix to look for while I am trying to find ours!  We are going whether we have tix or not.  Tailgating is fun whether you win or lose.


----------



## BeckyScott

Hey there, tossed the kids out to the backyard kiddie pool to get them _off my computer_  so here I am.

I have a question that really isn't worthy of it's own thread, if I may ask here.

The last time I was at WDW was some 15 years ago, back when I was young and free.  DH and the DS's haven't ever been.  Of course I'm the planner mom, and since I've been before and all... but that was before AK was open, and before Fast Pass too.  

Am I going to be completely horrified and shocked when we show up next summer?  Or am I gonna go "okay, same same, we're good"?  It seems like I've read alot of stuff that would indicate that it is much much more crowded.  Although, uh, when I went before I was usually in some degree of intoxication so perhaps I just didn't notice.  (When you're 25 and single, Epcot calls to you.... come, buy my beer, then go to Morocco and buy some new earrings)  I'm sure there weren't nearly as many hotels on-site, and it was entirely possible to get a sit-down dinner with a phone call after you'd arrived at the park.  Since that's all changed, I wonder what else has changed, too.  

For those of you that have been going to WDW for a long time, what's been the biggest change that you've noticed?


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Will I make this thread close too if I mention White Castle and Krystal in the same sentence again?


----------



## AuburnJen92

BeckyScott said:


> For those of you that have been going to WDW for a long time, what's been the biggest change that you've noticed?



The biggest thing I have noticed is that most of the menus around the restaurants are going to the same type of food.  I know it is a cost cutting measure, but I really liked to be able to go to a variety of restaurants with different flavors.  They seemed to have late really dumbed down the kids menus at the table service restaurants as well.  That is my opinion and I am sure someone will disagree, but I have been going since 1973, so I think I have a good base of knowledge to go by...


----------



## Rhonda

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Will I make this thread close too if I mention White Castle and Krystal in the same sentence again?



Yes - it was ALL YOUR FAULT!!!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

I gotta tell you that I think White castles are NASTY. 
But as an American I support your right to do the wrong thing.

If you are really Jonesing for some sliders Gatordad, I could manifold a dozen of them for the trip down in December ?     your call. 

Other than the nasty little coney (with the best chili cheese fries that ever blocked an artery) down the street from the station I work at, we dont have anything unique. 

We would however like a Sonic up here, where do we sign up for that ? 

Scott


----------



## BeckyScott

Ummm, Sonic _good_.  We have two, I'll trade one out for a White Castle.  Fair enough? 

I remember fondly the first time I went to a White Castle.  There is none anywhere close to where I live, but gosh there was one on the way to the airport (2 hours from our house).  Just a suggestion- do not eat White Castle and then get on an airplane.  

We also don't have a Krispy Kreme.  I'd trade one of the Sonics out for that, and throw in a bonus Hardees.


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

I was so proud of myself.  My first locked thread.     
Oh and if the OP goes right OT does it matter then? 

Speaking of bringing foods south, my DH used to bring down chili from this great hot dog stand in Elizabeth, NJ.  We used to have to drive there and pick it up by the quart.  We'd freeze it and bring it down to his dad.  The hot dog place always looked at us like we were crazy.


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

BeckyScott said:


> Just a suggestion- do not eat White Castle and then get on an airplane.


White Castles are best after a heavy night of drinking!!  
And at times its best to still be intoxicated during consumption!


----------



## Gatordad

Thanks for the offer of the Castles.... but I'll survive.  I had them back in June when I went to NJ.  I don't think I was in the rental car more than 20 minutes before I pulled into the one on Elmora Ave in Elizabeth......


Hey, where's the chili place in Elizabeth?

Did you know they knocked down the Newark Hot dogs place on Rt 1 in Edison?


----------



## lawnspecialties

Forget all them. Why are there no Bojangle's past mid-SC?


----------



## disney4dan

BeckyScott said:


> Hey there, tossed the kids out to the backyard kiddie pool to get them _off my computer_  so here I am.
> 
> 
> 
> For those of you that have been going to WDW for a long time, what's been the biggest change that you've noticed?



Probably the single biggest change I've noticed in the time since I began is the sticker shock  .  That, and I cast a MUCH bigger shadow on the ground than I did when we went on our honeymoon.  Anyone else notice that particular change?  Maybe I need to check my eyes again.

On a more relevant note, there are many more interesting rides, and a few favorites have retired to make room.  Crowds can be bigger, but there are more parks for more people.


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

Gatordad said:


> Hey, where's the chili place in Elizabeth?


Funny you should ask, it was on Elmora Ave in Elizabeth, small world!  It was George's Hot Dog stand.  My FIL had been going there since it was a cart.  It's been closed though. My DH tries every hot dog place in search of the chili. He's actually heard that another place has the recipe so he is going to try to find it.   He has to drop me off at the airport on Sunday so I think he and our DD will be driving around Elizabeth in search of hot dogs and chili.  

He's off to look at Golf Carts this morning.  Apparently my Dsis knew of a local place.  Who knew they sold golf carts in NJ??  Anyway, not sure if I want new or refurbed and spruced  up.  Saw a GEM on line the other day and it was sooo cute.  Reminded me of a VW bug.


----------



## pooh4me

White Castle saved my DH life when he was a bachelor back in the 50's.Ten for a dollar kept him from starving.


----------



## Gatordad

Vic Gerard in Farmingdale (near Englishtown/Manalapan) sells cars. I think his store is on 547 If I remember correctly.

Ever go to Max's down in long branch, or the windmill?  Or if you are up north, there's hot dog johnnies in Butzville, or Toby's Cup in Phillipsburg.....


----------



## terri01p

Since were just discussing unless things, I was wondering if you are going to the Ft for lets say 14 days and you split up your reservation so you can have dining for 7 days of it, can you use the dining anytime for the 14 days or does it have to be used the first let say 7 days, does anyone know ? And of course the last 7 days we would eat  'white castle'..lol..


----------



## drafthorsecrazy

terri01p said:


> Since were just discussing unless things, I was wondering if you are going to the Ft for lets say 14 days and you split up your reservation so you can have dining for 7 days of it, can you use the dining anytime for the 14 days or does it have to be used the first let say 7 days, does anyone know ? And of course the last 7 days we would eat  'white castle'..lol..



I believe you can use any left over dining options thru the eighth day (this is your checkout day of the first reservation)  They arent good after that....White Castles it is!


----------



## Gatordad

HEY! stop hijacking my nonsense with useful questions....... those are reserved for the _other_ threads


----------



## terri01p

Gatordad said:


> HEY! stop hijacking my nonsense with useful questions....... those are reserved for the _other_ threads



Hey it looked like ya needed some help.


----------



## Gatordad

oh alright.... welcome to the nonsense thread.


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

I think GatorDad is a Jersey boy hiding out in Florida.   What's the matter did we chase you from the state? 

I've eaten at Hot Dog Johnnies many a time and can even give you directions if so needed.  And DSis lives in Bloomsbury so we definitely know Toby's.  

And on a serious note, do you like your hot dogs crunchy?  My DH loves crunchy dogs.


----------



## Gatordad

everybody knows that Hot dog Johnnies is on 46, although it's not the same since johnny died....

I lived in stewartsville, before fleeing the winters and taxes in nj.

i like them best at toby's... crunchy on the outside, juicy on the inside.


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

You and my DH would get along great!  Between White Castles, crunchy dogs, Ft. Wilderness and golf carts you would never run out of things to talk about.  

Have you been to Stewartsville recently?  The construction is sad.  There is so much being built up.  Of course my Dsis absolutely loves the shopping!!


----------



## marybrat

I need to know... what's a crunchy hot dog?


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

marybrat said:


> I need to know... what's a crunchy hot dog?


Its a special casing on the hot dog that is then grilled instead of boiled.  Yummy!!


----------



## Gatordad

Or deep fried in oil, like Toby's Cup does.


----------



## marybrat

Eeyore'sthebest said:


> Its a special casing on the hot dog that is then grilled instead of boiled.  Yummy!!



That sounds like the ones we have up here in WNY. Yummy! We have to take them to friends in other parts of the country when we visit.


----------



## poohbearwithme

Me personally, I just want to get my posts count up.  I would like to get out of the "Earning My Ears" catagory.  I know you can change (and I have) but I would like to get to the magic 100 posts.  This seems like the thread to do it.  Since I am not a FW expert (yet, but hope springs eternal) there are very few threads I can or will answer.  By the way which way to you pronouce caramel.  Are you a 'ker-a-mal person or  'kar-mel person?


----------



## Rhonda

poohbearwithme said:


> Me personally, I just want to get my posts count up.  I would like to get out of the "Earning My Ears" catagory.  I know you can change (and I have) but I would like to get to the magic 100 posts.  This seems like the thread to do it.  Since I am not a FW expert (yet, but hope springs eternal) there are very few threads I can or will answer.  By the way which way to you pronouce caramel.  Are you a 'ker-a-mal person or  'kar-mel person?



You'll get there!  I remember once wondering if I would ever get to 100!  LOL!  

I say "kar-mel".  I'm from Minnesota originally, if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## poohbearwithme

Rhonda said:


> You'll get there!  I remember once wondering if I would ever get to 100!  LOL!
> 
> I say "kar-mel".  I'm from Minnesota originally, if that has anything to do with it.



Now you're over 4000 and counting.  There is hope for me yet...  For what it is worth...I have always called it "kar-mel" myself and I'm from Alabama.


----------



## 4mickey2

yes the deep fried hot dogs are pretty good.  you can make them at home, too.  teh more split they are the crunchier.

my dh works for a place that builds restaurant equipment and they are always trying out the ideas we see  on tv.  then we will try it at home.  hey, if the guys at work like it, it must be good..


----------



## DaddyDon

Still some in Georgia
I worked for  Bojangles for 13 YRS LOVE THE Place    new owners    "well now you know the rest of the story........."I havent worked for Bojangles in.....20 yrs...But wow what a company it was to work back then!


lawnspecialties said:


> Forget all them. Why are there no Bojangle's past mid-SC?


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Hey marybrat - I grew up in WNY.  Sahlen's hot dogs - the best.  Is Shelly still in existance?
Here in Eastern PA we go to Yocco's for chili dogs and pierogis.  Owned by Lee Iacocca's family, so you know where he eats when he's in town.


----------



## djblu883

poohbearwithme said:


> Now you're over 4000 and counting.  There is hope for me yet...  For what it is worth...I have always called it "kar-mel" myself and I'm from Alabama.



 I'm from ALabama too...but I say is cara- mel....


----------



## AuburnJen92

djblu883 said:


> I'm from ALabama too...but I say is cara- mel....


native floridians also say cara-mel...


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I go both ways - it's carmel corn, but caramel topping on ice cream.


----------



## djblu883

well I just had some kettle corn....it that carmel corn????


----------



## ftwildernessguy

No, carmel corn is like Cracker Jack.  I love kettle corn - sweet and salty in one.


----------



## AuburnJen92

djblu883 said:


> well I just had some kettle corn....it that carmel corn????



no, no, no....kettle corn is sweet and salty

caramel corn is divine...


----------



## marybrat

ftwildernessguy said:


> Hey marybrat - I grew up in WNY.  Sahlen's hot dogs - the best.  Is Shelly still in existance?
> Here in Eastern PA we go to Yocco's for chili dogs and pierogis.  Owned by Lee Iacocca's family, so you know where he eats when he's in town.



Hey ftwildernessguy. Gee, what made you leave WNY? I can't think of any reason to leave here.  

Ahh, Sahlen's hotdogs. Nothing like 'em. Webber's horseradish mustard is a must too. A tall glass of Aunt Rosie's loganberry to wash it all down. I'm not sure what Shelly is.


----------



## Gatordad

I say cara mel.... put jimmies on my icecream...

and eat Taylor ham for breakfast.


----------



## CottontailCurl

lawnspecialties said:


> Forget all them. Why are there no Bojangle's past mid-SC?



If I'm not mistaken, that Cajun Food, spicy chickened, dirty riced, fast food place that is just like back home on the bayou was actually started in North Carolina. I guess not everyone knows that it's got a lot of flavor, ya'll. (Have you seen the Delhomme/Smith commercial 'Show me the chicken'?)

Speaking of ya'll do you think Paula Dean, ya'll, really says ya'll that often in real life, ya'll? (After you've fried, ya'll, that chicken, dip it in this butter dippin sauce, ya'll). I say ya'll myself, but she exceeds her daily ya'll limit by a lot. Ya'll.

Cara mel.


----------



## Rhonda

CottontailCurl said:


> If I'm not mistaken, that Cajun Food, spicy chickened, dirty riced, fast food place that is just like back home on the bayou was actually started in North Carolina. I guess not everyone knows that it's got a lot of flavor, ya'll. (Have you seen the Delhomme/Smith commercial 'Show me the chicken'?)
> 
> Speaking of ya'll do you think Paula Dean, ya'll, really says ya'll that often in real life, ya'll? (After you've fried, ya'll, that chicken, dip it in this butter dippin sauce, ya'll). I say ya'll myself, but she exceeds her daily ya'll limit by a lot. Ya'll.
> 
> Cara mel.




There is no way she says ya'll that many times in real life!!  I think it's either an act for the show to make her sound even more southern than she is, or else it's a nervous habit when the cameras come on.  (Like some people say "um" a lot when they're publicly speaking).


----------



## ldubberly

marybrat said:


> Hey ftwildernessguy. Gee, what made you leave WNY? I can't think of any reason to leave here.
> 
> Ahh, Sahlen's hotdogs. Nothing like 'em. Webber's horseradish mustard is a must too. A tall glass of Aunt Rosie's loganberry to wash it all down. I'm not sure what Shelly is.



Can't speak for ftwildernessguy, but my family moved here from Charleston, SC because it was 3 1/2 hours closer to WDW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rhonda

ldubberly said:


> Can't speak for ftwildernessguy, but my family moved here from Charleston, SC because it was 3 1/2 hours closer to WDW!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That's why we moved from Minnesota to Florida!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

marybrat said:


> Hey ftwildernessguy. Gee, what made you leave WNY? I can't think of any reason to leave here.
> 
> Ahh, Sahlen's hotdogs. Nothing like 'em. Webber's horseradish mustard is a must too. A tall glass of Aunt Rosie's loganberry to wash it all down. I'm not sure what Shelly is.



I'm on a slow migration South.  Made it to Allentown Pa so far.

Shelly hotdogs were pretty famous in the 60's.  A. Shelangowski and sons meat packing.  Guess they are gone, but they made a mean dog.


----------



## Gatordad

I heard Jim's opened up in Easton, if not, take a ride to Toby's!


----------



## tellnotails

ftwildernessguy said:


> I love kettle corn - sweet and salty in one.




Yuck........sweeet popcorn....

sweet popcorn and sweet tea ........there outa be a law against both...


----------



## ftwildernessguy

tellnotails said:


> Yuck........sweeet popcorn....
> 
> sweet popcorn and sweet tea ........there outa be a law against both...



I'm no fan of sweet tea, either.  But the sweetness of kettlecorn is pretty subtle.


----------



## Gatordad

Study: Alligators Dangerous No Matter How Drunk You Are
May 10, 2006 | Issue 4219 


  BATON ROUGE, LAIn a breakthrough study that contradicts decades of understanding about the nature of alligatordrunkard relations, Louisiana State University researchers have concluded that people's drunkenness does not impair the ancient reptiles' ability to inflict enormous physical harm.
Alligators exhibit the potential to inflict serious harm, regardless of the blood-alcohol levels of their victims.
"Our data strongly indicates that human intoxication does not transform an alligator into a docile creature that enjoys wrestling," said professor Ryder McCrory, chair of the Wildlife Taunting Department of LSU's prestigious Center For Bullying And Hazing Studies. "Despite its slow-witted demeanor and tendency to bask motionlessly in the hot sun, it's a mistake to believe that an alligator will passively tolerate a half nelson, no matter how much Southern Comfort is fueling it."

McCrory said the study yielded statistics that speak for themselves. 

"In 10 out of 10 documented cases of violent alligatordrunkard encounters, the reptile was not influenced by the fact that the victim was 'just kidding' or 'just having some fun,'" McCrory said. 

To an alligator, McCrory explained, a human forearm, even drunkenly dangled between the creature's casually opened jaws, still appears to be prey.

In field experiments, members of the control group performed no better-and often far worsethan their sober counterparts in defending themselves against a 300-pound, seven-foot bull alligator. Even when armed with an empty tequila bottle. 

"At best, the bottles bounced harmlessly off the alligator's snout," said LSU research assistant Tracy Sawyer. 

When placed in water, the drunken volunteers fared even worse, and the alligator markedly better, Sawyer said. 

In addition, the alligators far outperformed their inebriated human counterparts in the following areas: lunging, biting, crushing, dismembering, and swallowing. 

Enlarge Image 
Drunkard Jim Boudreaux taunts the alligator he called "a total *****" in front of friends.
According to the study, an alligator's characteristic grin should not be interpreted as a lighthearted reaction to the outrageous nerve of an alcohol-addled human. "Don't let an alligator's easygoing appearance fool you," Sawyer said. "These creatures have no empathy for drunken pranksters looking for fun. They are not black bears."

McCrory recommended that alligator wrestling be undertaken solely by professionals, specifically roadside-attraction proprietors. For drunkards interested in proving their mettle with alligators, the researchers proposed these guidelines:

Instead of baiting an alligator, seek another form of drunken recreation, such as attending a strip club, burning a pile of tires, or painting one's buttocks with a funny face and videotaping it. 

Sick or infant deer are considered a far safer match for most inebriated humans; kicking a raccoon or squirrel already dying by the side of the road is also recommended. 

Experts suggest that those who become aggressive after consuming alcohol would be safer channeling that energy into more constructive behavior, such as calling an ex-lover.

And McCrory warned drunkards who "absolutely must assault an alligator while inebriated" to first make sure it is not a John Deere Gator cargo utility vehicle. This oversight "is a common occurrence," he said.


----------



## MomOfDisneyBoys

Note to self- do not wander into the FW canals after the LeCellier Torontopolitons. I might try to make friends with the cute little gator and lose an arm!

Kettle Corn, when well made, is fantastic.

carMEL is a delicious sweet treat. CARmel is the city on the Central coast of CA (where DH and I honeymooned) 

I just want to say how sorry I feel for all of you who have to live in the east and eat White Castle. Here in the west we have In-N-Out, the most delicious hamburger ever created, you don't know what you're missing!


----------



## MomOfDisneyBoys

Hey, I have a random food question, can someone tell me about Cici's pizza buffet? I see the commercials for it on cable all the time, and the nearest one is like 800 miles from me? 

I almost hope it is bad so I can stop feeling like I'm missing out.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

MomOfDisneyBoys said:


> l
> 
> carMEL is a delicious sweet treat. CARmel is the city on the Central coast of CA (where DH and I honeymooned)



Last time Clint was over to the house, he put the emphasis for his town on the second syllable, not the first.


----------



## Gatordad

Cici's pizza is well, crapiola..... any buffet for $4.29 cannot be good....

Now for In-N-Out, you have a point there..... if they were next door to each other, I'd have a hard time picking one..  The good thing, is that they aren't, so when in SoCal, eat the In-N-Out, when in NJ, it's castles...... lol


----------



## djblu883

you aren't missing out on much...although they do serve a pretty good spinach alfredo pizza....nothing really special...just cheap and fast if you are in a hurry to take a load of kids to the movies!!! i e DO A CHEAP BIRTHDAY KIDDIE BASH!


----------



## AuburnJen92

MomOfDisneyBoys said:


> Hey, I have a random food question, can someone tell me about Cici's pizza buffet? I see the commercials for it on cable all the time, and the nearest one is like 800 miles from me?
> 
> I almost hope it is bad so I can stop feeling like I'm missing out.



Like others have said, you are not missing much.  If you want a cheap meal that the kids like (not you), then I would go, otherwise, I would stay away.  Cici's does do cheap parties and they do sponsor the local schools by having a school night out for many of the elementary schools.  For all the sales they get that particular night, they give 10% back to that school.  I don't go there unless I have to!


----------



## AuburnJen92

tellnotails said:


> Yuck........sweeet popcorn....
> 
> sweet popcorn and sweet tea ........there outa be a law against both...



You must be from the north.  Sweet tea is a staple in the south.  I am not including Florida, where I live, because native Floriidans like me are few and far between!   When I lived in AL, if you asked for unsweet tea, they looked at you like you came from Mars.

However, I do feel your pain with the sweet popcorn...


----------



## Gatordad

just for the record, where is Colson?  We looked for him July 4th weekend, and now he's MIA.

I saw someone at the Fort that looked like him, but he had on Gators Crocs, and I know he's a frustrated Miami fan.  Hope he's ok.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

djblu883 said:


> I'm from ALabama too...but I say is cara- mel....



I'm a born and raised Alabamian too but I say car-muhl....yep, I have the deep southern drawl.


----------



## tellnotails

AuburnJen92 said:


> You must be from the north.  Sweet tea is a staple in the south.  I am not including Florida, where I live, because native Floriidans like me are few and far between!   When I lived in AL, if you asked for unsweet tea, they looked at you like you came from Mars.
> 
> However, I do feel your pain with the sweet popcorn...




Do they put the sugar in before or after they brew it???


Our Boston TEA PARTY Fathers must be rolling in thier graves......The thought of sweet tea gives me goose bumps.....


----------



## tellnotails

Gatordad said:


> just for the record, where is Colson?  We looked for him July 4th weekend, and now he's MIA.
> 
> I saw someone at the Fort that looked like him, but he had on Gators Crocs, and I know he's a frustrated Miami fan.  Hope he's ok.



I miss him tooo.........I wonder if he  misses me....


----------



## djblu883

tellnotails said:


> Do they put the sugar in before or after they brew it???
> 
> 
> Our Boston TEA PARTY Fathers must be rolling in thier graves......The thought of sweet tea gives me goose bumps.....



``````

sugar is added while the tea is still hot!!!  I'm rolling on that one...

How ya'll feel about GRITS??? I like them with cheese and garlic myself!!!


----------



## tellnotails

Up here in Michissippi........we call Grits......the sand and junk that gets caught in our fishing reals over time...............


----------



## marybrat

Here's what I don't get. I go to a restaurant in the south and ask for a diet coke. The waitress asks me what kind. Hmm... I must have looked confused becuse then she says they have coke, sprite, orange, and diet coke. I thought diet coke was diet coke. This happened at more than one place. Confuses me, that's all. What can I say... I'm easily confused.


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

marybrat said:


> Here's what I don't get. I go to a restaurant in the south and ask for a diet coke. The waitress asks me what kind. Hmm... I must have looked confused becuse then she says they have coke, sprite, orange, and diet coke. I thought diet coke was diet coke. This happened at more than one place. Confuses me, that's all. What can I say... I'm easily confused.


Yeah, what's up with that?! 

And a question for the true southerners, what makes sweet tea, sweet tea?
Is it any different then the iced tea with sugar you get up north?  Is it just the way we phrase it? 
I've always pondered this and wanted to know.  (I need help! )


----------



## AuburnJen92

Eeyore'sthebest said:


> Yeah, what's up with that?!
> 
> And a question for the true southerners, what makes sweet tea, sweet tea?
> Is it any different then the iced tea with sugar you get up north?  Is it just the way we phrase it?
> I've always pondered this and wanted to know.  (I need help! )



I think I can help the northerners out.  I have to explain this to the snowbirds once in a while too, so you are not alone! 

Sweet tea is different than ice tea you get from up north because they put the sugar in while it is still steaming so to saturate the tea with sugar.  Growing up in South Florida, I really never understood this concept until I lived in AL for 9 years.  I first called it syrup tea, but you get used to it!

In the south, if you ask for a coke, it is like asking for a generic brand of what you people call pop or soda.  It would be just like asking for Scotch tape, when Scotch tape is really a brand name of 3M, but is not the only manufacturer of cellophane adhesive tape.  That is why someone would ask you what kind of coke you want.  

I hope this helps all of you confused folk...


----------



## AuburnJen92

tellnotails said:


> Up here in Michissippi........we call Grits......the sand and junk that gets caught in our fishing reals over time...............



Doesn't that make many trips to the dentist necessary from all the chipped teeth?  Man, that has to be expensive...
(It's ok, we knew you were from Michigan a long time ago....)


----------



## Gatordad

I've never had that problem with the soda.  My favorite however, is when I order a DIET COKE and they say, is Diet Pepsi ok, I tell them no.  The look is usually priceless.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

AuburnJen92 said:


> I think I can help the northerners out.  I have to explain this to the snowbirds once in a while too, so you are not alone!
> 
> Sweet tea is different than ice tea you get from up north because they put the sugar in while it is still steaming so to saturate the tea with sugar.  Growing up in South Florida, I really never understood this concept until I lived in AL for 9 years.  I first called it syrup tea, but you get used to it!
> 
> In the south, if you ask for a coke, it is like asking for a generic brand of what you people call pop or soda.  It would be just like asking for Scotch tape, when Scotch tape is really a brand name of 3M, but is not the only manufacturer of cellophane adhesive tape.  That is why someone would ask you what kind of coke you want.
> 
> I hope this helps all of you confused folk...



No wonder the South lost the war.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

MomOfDisneyBoys said:


> Hey, I have a random food question, can someone tell me about Cici's pizza buffet? I see the commercials for it on cable all the time, and the nearest one is like 800 miles from me?
> 
> I almost hope it is bad so I can stop feeling like I'm missing out.



It is great if you enjoy eating cardboard!!!  Went there once and that was one time too many!!


----------



## djblu883

Now I'ved lived in the south all my life and have NEVER ordered a coke unless I meant COKE....I usually ask the wait staff which products they carry ,coke or Pepsi and then decide from there...sweet tea.....usually down here its so sweet many people who aren't used to it that sweet order it half n half...half sweet...half unsweetened...makes it just about right....soda's have as much sugar in them as sweet tea does but don't have the carbonation and additives that cut the sweet a bit....


----------



## tellnotails

I rather be forced to sit with Roise Odonald and listen to her bable then drink sweet tea.....


Did ya know that The South would have won the war had there been TV in those days.......President Lincoln would have starred in Planet of the APES....do to his looks...


----------



## rapriebe

Gatordad said:


> I say cara mel.... put jimmies on my icecream...
> 
> and eat Taylor ham for breakfast.



Wow, finally someone who knows what Jimmie's are.  I've used that term all my life and people look at me like I have two heads when I ask for Jimmie's.  I grew up in a small town (Damascus, MD) and we had an outdoor Mom and Pop place called Jimmie Cone.  Needless to say, they called the sprinkles on the ice cream, Jimmie's.  I used to go there at lunch break from school and get a Cheese Dog and a small cone with Jimmies.  Boy those were the days.

Taylor's ham - haven't heard that one in years.  Do they still make it?   My Dad use to eat it all the time.

Love these "nonsense threads"!!    Great way to just chit chat!!


----------



## Gatordad

The John Taylor provisions company in Trenton, NJ is still cranking out Taylor Ham.  The best part, is that Publix in Fl has it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I always say jimmys just to throw off the ice cream people.... kinda like asking for the one pound prime rib at outback, the menu says 16 oz, sometimes you get a quizzical look


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> The John Taylor provisions company in Trenton, NJ is still cranking out Taylor Ham.  The best part, is that Publix in Fl has it.



Just added another item to the Publix list for October.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Which Publix has this?  I admit I haven't looked for them before, being a "We lost the Civil War" person.  But I am willing to try it!


----------



## Gatordad

It should be anyone, according to wikipedia.  I went to the Publix's, Publices, not sure of the plural of Publix in Wesley chapel when I got mine.


Just for the record, the Mason Dixon line crosses thru NJ.......... Although i'm from the northern half of it in a little town called Metuchen.


----------



## stacktester

Gatordad said:


> It should be anyone, according to wikipedia.  I went to the Publix's, Publices, not sure of the plural of Publix in Wesley chapel when I got mine.
> 
> 
> Just for the record, the Mason Dixon line crosses thru NJ.......... Although i'm from the northern half of it in a little town called Metuchen.



Gatordad if you have to sneeze you're gonna post it aren't ya. You will do anything to get this thread to 2,000. Good luck. Maybe I'll start a golf cart or animal kicking question and have our freedom of speech taken away. Just kidding lol. Hey maybe better yet a I'm booking 3 sites the week of xmas and not using any of them. Just doing it to get 30 EMH passes.


----------



## MomOfDisneyBoys

The picture looks delicious, please tell me what makes Taylor ham better than regular ham. I'm making my list for wegoshop and I'm thinking maybe I should order some.

(We have a cabin during free dining, but DH is insistent that we have a kitchen and a grill, and darn it, we need to use them. So he will be cooking breakfast.)


----------



## Gatordad

stacktester said:


> Gatordad if you have to sneeze you're gonna post it aren't ya. You will do anything to get this thread to 2,000. Good luck. Maybe I'll start a golf cart or animal kicking question and have our freedom of speech taken away. Just kidding lol. Hey maybe better yet a I'm booking 3 sites the week of xmas and not using any of them. Just doing it to get 30 EMH passes.


Heck yeah, and why stop at 2000 posts...


by the way, it's raining in Wesley Chapel.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> Heck yeah, and why stop at 2000 posts...
> 
> 
> by the way, it's raining in Wesley Chapel.



It was raining 7 streets down from here, but then went west...(I am helping to get to 2000!) That is FL weather for you.  It can flood down the street and you stay bone dry!


----------



## John VN

It's raining in the deep end of our pool but not in the shallow end. Now the deep end is 2 inches higher than the shallow end.

How's that for Fl. rain?


----------



## AuburnJen92

John VN said:


> It's raining in the deep end of our pool but not in the shallow end. Now the deep end is 2 inches higher than the shallow end.
> 
> How's that for Fl. rain?



That sounds about right.  Been there and experienced that one before!


----------



## 4mickey2

it's not raining here..  but, we have a lot of toads around the house.  the dogs are trying to figure out what they are...


----------



## magicforever

Eeyore'sthebest said:


> Yeah, what's up with that?!
> 
> And a question for the true southerners, what makes sweet tea, sweet tea?
> Is it any different then the iced tea with sugar you get up north?  Is it just the way we phrase it?
> I've always pondered this and wanted to know.  (I need help! )




I used to work in a restaurant.  When making sweet tea you must used steaming hot water and add lots of sugar to it.  Stir until it is like syrup.  Then you pour it in the tea urn.  Stir good.  At home DH likes 2 cups of sugar to 3 quarts of tea.  Now that is sweet.  I just like half a cup of sugar.  Got to watch that waist line.


----------



## tellnotails

Has anyone else noticed the stiking similarity of the TV show Seinfeld and TAXI..........Elaine/Red head.....Kramer/Jim.......Jerry/John......etc.


----------



## djblu883

ummmm no...since I don't watch tv enough to compare anything I'd have to say no...sorry


----------



## tellnotails

not so much looka like as character roles...........


----------



## Gatordad

MomOfDisneyBoys said:


> The picture looks delicious, please tell me what makes Taylor ham better than regular ham. I'm making my list for wegoshop and I'm thinking maybe I should order some.
> 
> (We have a cabin during free dining, but DH is insistent that we have a kitchen and a grill, and darn it, we need to use them. So he will be cooking breakfast.)




They will probably kill you on the price.... I'd get it from Publix.  It's differnent than regular ham, in that it's seasoned....... It's hard to explain really.


----------



## marybrat

This weekend is our block party. We need to bring a dessert or side dish to pass. I think there will be LOTS of desserts, so I would like to bring a side dish. Any ideas???


----------



## homebrew2

marybrat said:


> This weekend is our block party. We need to bring a dessert or side dish to pass. I think there will be LOTS of desserts, so I would like to bring a side dish. Any ideas???



Well you just can't miss with *fried okra*


----------



## olbear

So just how many licks does it take to get to the tootsie in a tootsie roll pop?
In quiring minds want to know.... 

hehehe...
Winnie


----------



## MomOfDisneyBoys

Gatordad said:


> They will probably kill you on the price.... I'd get it from Publix.  It's differnent than regular ham, in that it's seasoned....... It's hard to explain really.



Actualy, they charge a flat fee for delivery, and I can ask them to go to any market, so I will ask them to go to Publix (not like garden grocer, now those prices were steep!)


According to the wise owl, three licks to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop. I never got very far past that myself.


----------



## 4mickey2

i have to make a dish to pass this weekend, too.  i am taking brocoli slaw.  buy the shredded brocoli slaw package, shredded cheese, bacon bits and brianna's poppy seed dressing.  mix it all together and your done...

if you take it in something you can leave behind, it's perfect..


----------



## magicforever

What are these block parties you speak of?  What do you mean by "pass"?  I am curious.


----------



## 4mickey2

block parties are like campground loop parties.  like when we go to the fort and shut down our loop.  no one can come in unless invited.  we pass food around from site to site like musical chairs.  whomever is at the end is sol..

just kidding...   but, wouldn't that be fun..

who wants to do this on their next trip..  we are heading out the last two weeks of october...  we4mickey what loop did we ask for?  those that are going then should all request the same loop and we could change the name of it for the week to the disboards loop...   let's pick a day and have a disboard loop party


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

4mickey2 said:


> block parties are like campground loop parties.  like when we go to the fort and shut down our loop.  no one can come in unless invited.  we pass food around from site to site like musical chairs.  whomever is at the end is sol..
> 
> just kidding...   but, wouldn't that be fun..
> 
> who wants to do this on their next trip..  we are heading out the last two weeks of october...  we4mickey what loop did we ask for?  those that are going then should all request the same loop and we could change the name of it for the week to the disboards loop...   let's pick a day and have a disboard loop party



That would be great!!!  We are there the weekend of the 19th!!


----------



## marybrat

magicforever said:


> What are these block parties you speak of?  What do you mean by "pass"?  I am curious.



The street gets blocked off so there is no traffic. Everyone on the block is invited (both sides of the street). Games, prizes, bicycle parade for kids. The volunteer fire department send a truck for the kids to check out. Every family makes a dessert or side dish to pass (share). It's fun! I am just stumped on what to bring.


----------



## Gatordad

jello shots


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> jello shots



Kungaloosh?


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Grapes. The fresh kind not the fermented.  
Kids love them and they are refreshing on hot summer days. But if you want to put a little more effort into it, how about a Waldorf Salad?


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

While we're on the subject of drinks, has anyone tried the new Miller Chill? Our local stores can't keep them stocked. I know, it's Miller but the advertisements make it look so refreshing


----------



## Gatordad

what's wrong with Miller Lite?


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Gatordad said:


> what's wrong with Miller Lite?



This from the same guy that thinks White Castles are gourmet


----------



## homebrew2

bigdisneydaddy said:


> This from the same guy that thinks White Castles are gourmet



   Now....... "Blue Bunny" Root Beer Float Ice Cream Bars......


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I just had a delightful brew last night with dinner at my favorite restaurant - Sam Adams Summer lager.  It had a sort of citrus like taste and reminded me of a combination I loved while stationed in Germany called Ratler -  beer with about a shot of lemonade in it.  Before you knock it, try it - tastes great on a hot summer day.  As for light beer, whether it is Miller or any other, I would rather not drink a beer at all.  I often will split a regular beer with my wife if I want to cut calories.  My favorites (besides my home brew) are Bitburger and St Pauli Girl.


----------



## Whosemom

I saw an ad for diet coke with vitamins added. Anyone taste one yet? Diet Coke is supposed to be nutritionlly void!


----------



## marybrat

We tried the new diet coke at Target. It tasted the same as plain diet coke.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Whosemom said:


> I saw an ad for diet coke with vitamins added. Anyone taste one yet? Diet Coke is supposed to be nutritionlly void!



I saw those. I wonder if they contain Vitamin C *AND* sodium benzoate. Those are lethal together.  I gave up sodas a couple of months ago after a nagging plea from a friend along with a lengthy lecture about the benzene it produces. Now that I've given up sodas, I wonder what I will do with all my refillable mugs?  
 I think they need to make a refillable beer mug.


----------



## OK GRUMPY

Tent Camping Mom said:


> I saw those. I wonder if they contain Vitamin C *AND* sodium benzoate. Those are lethal together.  I gave up sodas a couple of months ago after a nagging plea from a friend along with a lengthy lecture about the benzene it produces. Now that I've given up sodas, I wonder what I will do with all my refillable mugs?
> I think they need to make a refillable beer mug.



  That is a great ideal!! HMMMM  I think it will be refillable at the camper! 
Thats a great accomplishment giving up soda! Did you make up for the caffene another way?


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

OK GRUMPY said:


> That is a great ideal!! HMMMM  I think it will be refillable at the camper!
> Thats a great accomplishment giving up soda! Did you make up for the caffene another way?



Not really. I still drink coffee and tea. They are all natural


----------



## Gatordad

I think they should provide beer at all the campsites, how much can a few kegs cost for the people.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> I think they should provide beer at all the campsites, how much can a few kegs cost for the people.



Surely Disney makes enough off golf cart rentals and ice to have free beer.  Maybe they can cut a deal with Coors like they did with Coke!


----------



## Gatordad

I'd prefer Miller Lite, but hey, I never met a free beer I didn't like, lol...


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

ftwildernessguy said:


> Surely Disney makes enough off golf cart rentals and ice to have free beer.  Maybe they can cut a deal with Coors like they did with Coke!



Please no Coors.... might as well drink the water


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Gatordad said:


> I'd prefer Miller Lite, but hey, I never met a free beer I didn't like, lol...



Ya know,  we agreed on a lot of stuff but you keep bringing up the "Miller Lite" and the "white castles" 
I might just have to throw you under the bus and be nice to stacktester.  

BTW, the Bud select long necks are quite nice this time of year, on the back porch, after a long day of working on a car, when its 80 degress and breezy and the pork loin is on the grill.....  gotta run....


----------



## Gatordad

why do you have to throw me under the bus to be nice to him?

I used to drink Bud, but got hooked on ML when my neighbor worked for Miller.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Since A. Busch owns a competetive theme park, it isn't likely Disney will cut a beer deal for Bud.  Maybe I should have said Yuengling?


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Gatordad said:


> why do you have to throw me under the bus to be nice to him?
> 
> I used to drink Bud, but got hooked on ML when my neighbor worked for Miller.




I was gonna throw you under the bus and THEN be nice to him only, purely out of spite.


----------



## djblu883

geeze don't any of you guys like a good beer???? I was born in Germany so I can't stand the taste of a light/pale beer like the ones you GUYS keep mentioning...and The Irish in me says...Bring on the Guniness, Stout, something with some body to it!!!!!!!!


----------



## djblu883

ok while we are off topic for this entire thread...can anyone tell me why Elmo can't be found at WDW with the rest of the muppets????


----------



## ftwildernessguy

He's out drinking beer I guess.                 Didn't you read my post where I said I liked Bitburger?  I also brew a great dark beer and have made an Irish stout once or twice.


----------



## Gatordad

Stacktester is alright in my book......

As for the stouts and the like, I guess I have cheap tastes.....


----------



## djblu883

well then have a root beer on me...i prefer it to the pale ones...never heard/tried bitburger....nice to see a GOOD beer mentioned!! CHEERS!...PS I have rolling rock stored in my cooler for a wedding next Sat...I might just try one...can always get a chicken drunk on it if I don't like it can't I????


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

djblu883 said:


> well then have a root beer on me...i prefer it to the pale ones...never heard/tried bitburger....nice to see a GOOD beer mentioned!! CHEERS!...PS I have rolling rock stored in my cooler for a wedding next Sat...I might just try one...can always get a chicken drunk on it if I don't like it can't I????




I have a good friend who I call a "beer snob" He only drinks Guiness. I love a good dark beer, just dont need the extra calories and such so I compromise and drink Bud select most of the time. I cant recall the last time I was at Epcot and didnt have at least one black and tan. Other than "Hamms" I cant recall any beer I didnt enjoy to some degree. 

Scott


----------



## djblu883

beer snob...interesting...I don't think of myself that way and sorry if I came off sounding that way lol ...i don't drink very often and only drink  one beer usually when I do...i just don't like the flavor the lighter beers have ...


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

djblu883 said:


> beer snob...interesting...I don't think of myself that way and sorry if I came off sounding that way lol ...i don't drink very often and only drink  one beer usually when I do...i just don't like the flavor the lighter beers have ...





No.... Sorry.... I wasnt suggesting that you were, He is a very good friend and we harass each other with things like that. If you have ever known any career firemen and they way they interact it would put the comment into context. I should have been clearer when I made that comment. 


Scott


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

ftwildernessguy said:


> He's out drinking beer I guess.                 Didn't you read my post where I said I liked Bitburger?  I also brew a great dark beer and have made an Irish stout once or twice.



I used to brew a great dark beer too! After I was out of college and settled down, I gave up the brewing and gave all my equipment to my brother. I even had my own label "Southern Suds" and the redneck in me had the Confederate flag as the logo   I bottled it, capped them, and gave them to friends and family. They all loved it. I never patented it but I should have. It took me a while to create the perfect recipe. I gave that to my brother too  . But now I only drink the lite stuff. 

Oh, I was able to snag the Miller Chill this weekend. I actually like it. I looked at the nutritional label on their site and basically it's a Miller Lite with a hint of salt and lime. I've always been a fan of Corona with lime and this is a good alternative.


----------



## Rhonda

I don't like light or pale beers either.  I'm German, and I'll take a good strong dark beer any day!!   

As far as Elmo goes....I think the only Muppets at WDW are the ones from the Muppet movie.  Elmo hasn't been around long enough to come from the Muppet movie.  That's just my guess...whatever it's worth.  lol


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Tent Camping Mom said:


> I used to brew a great dark beer too! After I was out of college and settled down, I gave up the brewing and gave all my equipment to my brother. I even had my own label "Southern Suds" and the redneck in me had the Confederate flag as the logo   I bottled it, capped them, and gave them to friends and family. They all loved it. I never patented it but I should have. It took me a while to create the perfect recipe. I gave that to my brother too  . But now I only drink the lite stuff.
> 
> Oh, I was able to snag the Miller Chill this weekend. I actually like it. I looked at the nutritional label on their site and basically it's a Miller Lite with a hint of salt and lime. I've always been a fan of Corona with lime and this is a good alternative.



Whatever happened to the Man laws that were established by Miller ?  
I know there was one that said "no fruiting of the beer"


----------



## MomOfDisneyBoys

Aha! but if you notice the poster's name "tentcampingMOM" it appears that by being a MOM, therefore a woman, she is exempt from Man-law, and can have as much fruit in her beer as she likes.  

As for myself, I'd much rather have a fruity, slushy drink myself. I don't care for beer at all. I've heard there are some good adult slushies in Epcot France. Any experience with those?


----------



## Gatordad

Tent camping MOM is my new idol......


----------



## ftwildernessguy

MomOfDisneyBoys said:


> Aha! but if you notice the poster's name "tentcampingMOM" it appears that by being a MOM, therefore a woman, she is exempt from Man-law, and can have as much fruit in her beer as she likes.
> 
> As for myself, I'd much rather have a fruity, slushy drink myself. I don't care for beer at all. I've heard there are some good adult slushies in Epcot France. Any experience with those?



Kungaloosh?


----------



## stacktester

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Ya know,  we agreed on a lot of stuff but you keep bringing up the "Miller Lite" and the "white castles"
> I might just have to throw you under the bus and be nice to stacktester.
> 
> Scott's just jealous because I was at the fort longer than him plus I got to hang out with MrsGus and Miss Sundee. BTW Scott if I can get in touch with Mrs Gus my daughter wants to go live with her for a few days while I'm in Cocoa. That poor girl is a modern day Mother Hubbard   . She has a spell over kids. It's called let's live at the fort for 2 months.


----------



## Gatordad

whew, I thought I started some sort of feud, and there would be a big pillow fight or something at the Fort due to me......

I'd be jealous too, if I didn't get to go to the fort as much as you do.....


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

stacktester said:


> bigdisneydaddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know,  we agreed on a lot of stuff but you keep bringing up the "Miller Lite" and the "white castles"
> I might just have to throw you under the bus and be nice to stacktester.
> 
> Scott's just jealous because I was at the fort longer than him plus I got to hang out with MrsGus and Miss Sundee. BTW Scott if I can get in touch with Mrs Gus my daughter wants to go live with her for a few days while I'm in Cocoa. That poor girl is a modern day Mother Hubbard   . She has a spell over kids. It's called let's live at the fort for 2 months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We came really close to trading one of our teenage boys for one of her girls.
> We probably could have left one of them there and it would have taken days before they figured out he wasnt one of theirs.
> We went camping last week for a few nights and talked about if we lived as close as you do we would be at FW all the time.
Click to expand...


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Gatordad said:


> whew, I thought I started some sort of feud, and there would be a big pillow fight or something at the Fort due to me......
> 
> I'd be jealous too, if I didn't get to go to the fort as much as you do.....




Stop by over Christmas and I will grill you a GOOD burger and buy you a GOOD beer  

All I have to do is find out which site MrsGus has them putting us on. 

Scott


----------



## Gatordad

i can't go at christmas, there's too many out of towners gonna be there, lol.


----------



## stacktester

Our next scheduled trip is our annual Thanksgiving trip. Do you think we can hold out that long? NOT!!!!!!

I gotta get back soon. Maybe we'll see about a MNSSHP trip or something in Sept. 

That was funny about leaving your son. MrsGus and her family are really nice people. My daughter loved being with her kids. She asks daily if we're going to go back before they go home lol.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

stacktester said:


> Our next scheduled trip is our annual Thanksgiving trip. Do you think we can hold out that long? NOT!!!!!!
> 
> I gotta get back soon. Maybe we'll see about a MNSSHP trip or something in Sept.
> 
> That was funny about leaving your son. MrsGus and her family are really nice people. My daughter loved being with her kids. She asks daily if we're going to go back before they go home lol.



We met some real nice people on the last trip and got to know some others a little better. One of the nice things about the internet is meeting people you have something in common with. We camped when I was a kid and I can recall making new friends on almost every trip. 

Scott


----------



## Gatordad

I think you need to make some plans to make some more friends.


----------



## ldubberly

Gatordad said:


> i can't go at christmas, there's too many out of towners gonna be there, lol.



     I can SOOOOOO relate!!!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Gatordad said:


> I think you need to make some plans to make some more friends.




Its a pretty exclusive club these days, you would be runnin with some big dogs.


----------



## lisa8200

Ok, We are about to make our third trip this year and have yet to meet any DIS friends. First off I know what your thinkin'  " oh you poor thing, your third trip this year, however do you manage". I figure we either ( A )pick the wrong times to go or ( B )  I pick the wrong things to post and everyone plans thier trip around my post to make sure they don't run into us (DW seems to think its option B )  . Thanksgiving always seems popular so maybe next year we will shoot for that. I thought Halloween would be good but it seems to have the same impact for DIS as administrative assistants day .I guess it will just be me,DW, the Provost guy and all those student drivers . Man, It would be easier to make this thing hit 5,000 words instead of post .I do have an actual question or query as it were. Has anyone seen the racks similiar to the ones on the back of trucks to haul luggage, bikes, etc using your receiver hitch used to haul a golf cart behind a fiver. I almost started a new thread but figued I needed to do my part to help this one along


----------



## lisa8200

I re read my post and thought I should explain better. Some people have racks on the back of there trucks that slide into the receiver hitch to haul things. I saw something that was installed with Three receivers ( to handle the weight ) to carry a golf cart. The one I saw ( picture only ) was on the back of a class A. Seems to me that if the Fifth wheel has the available frame you could use it. I would think this would not fall under the double towing law ( of course I would check before hitting the road) .


----------



## lisa8200

My post are only slightly meaningless chit chat but, I do tend to ramble on. No since tying up another thread with it. AAHHH the Hat Trick.


----------



## Gatordad

welcome to my thread, make yourself at home.

I've seen the contraption you are talking about.  not sure if it would work on a 5'er, and the weight police may yell at you. (well i don't know, but figure they might)


----------



## clkelley

I don't have anything to add, except to say it's Friday!!! and isn't it 5 o'clock somewhere???!!!!

Also grousing because I've been playing with my camper so much over the last month, I promised for the next two weekends we would scrub the house as we've been neglecting it. I'd rather play with the camper 

Not scheduled to take my baby back out till we go whitewater rafting the 24th of August


----------



## AuburnJen92

I wanted to get my 300th post, so here it is!!!!!!  Gatordad, I am still looking for tix...getting there, but I just gave the radiator guy 2450.00 for the new motor home radiator, so I am a little cash poor for a couple of weeks....


----------



## Gatordad

i'll pay up front, i'm zany like that.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> i'll pay up front, i'm zany like that.



No need for that.  I will let you know when I find something in a decent price range.  You Gators are being a little on the ridiculous side for the tix right now.  I will find the right price...soon.  It is a challenge that I must conquer!


----------



## MomOfDisneyBoys

This is post number 100 for me. I thought this would be a good place to announce it. 

And 27 days til I see the Fort for the first time!

And now, back to the regular chit chat.


----------



## Gatordad

congratulations, please bring some rolled tacos with you when you visit from SoCal.


----------



## marybrat

Just curious if others out there are addicted to RV shows like we are. If there is an RV show within 50 mmiles, we have to go. We're not in the market for a new RV, but I love looking at all of them. Who knows... we just might see one that we HAVE to have.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I try to stay away from RV shows with ftwildernessgirl.  It would cost me too much money.  I can't even take her to the dealer with me anymore when I get the Kiwi serviced and inspected.  Last time she found a new Jayco hybrid with a slide out, sat down on the couch and said she wasn't leaving until I bought it.  She did emerge a half hour later when she figured out I was willing to leave her.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

MomOfDisneyBoys said:


> This is post number 100 for me. I thought this would be a good place to announce it.
> 
> And 27 days til I see the Fort for the first time!
> 
> And now, back to the regular chit chat.



What a shameless use of valuable forum space.  By the way, this is post 1550 for me.


----------



## Colson39

I'm just posting here to see what my post count is.

Edit: Ok, it's 992.


----------



## Gatordad

rv shows = bad, ripoffs.... never go, bad bad bad

ok, that's what i keep telling myself.

your results may vary


----------



## ftwildernessguy

You lost some ground when you took some time off to work, Colson.  Time to catch up.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

ftwildernessguy said:


> You lost some ground when you took some time off to work, Colson.  Time to catch up.




At least he still has a job, I was worried there for a while till I remembered there was still a thriving economy in Florida. Our Canadian transplant socialist is bringing our census count down up here.


----------



## clkelley

I wonder what my post count is??  Can you tell, not much going on at work today 

Kewl: 4813


----------



## ftwildernessguy

clkelley said:


> I wonder what my post count is??  Can you tell, not much going on at work today
> 
> Kewl: 4813



Far too much time on your hands, I think.


----------



## tellnotails

ftwildernessguy said:


> She did emerge a half hour later when she figured out I was willing to leave her.



That'll teach her...........WE need more of that around here...


----------



## Colson39

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ftwildernessguy
> You lost some ground when you took some time off to work, Colson. Time to catch up.
> 
> At least he still has a job, I was worried there for a while till I remembered there was still a thriving economy in Florida. Our Canadian transplant socialist is bringing our census count down up here.



Jeesh you go away for a few weeks and the whole place starts to fall apart.

Don't you worry, I'm catching back up   This place has become quite the happy place since Rhonda put her foot down on certain "topics"....lol.


----------



## Boomer1

just thought i'd put some dumbly random question to see what people would say. ( if anything ) okay here is my all time favourite question : which came first chicken or the egg?


----------



## clkelley

The chicken


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Colson39 said:


> Jeesh you go away for a few weeks and the whole place starts to fall apart.
> 
> Don't you worry, I'm catching back up   This place has become quite the happy place since Rhonda put her foot down on certain "topics"....lol.




If it wasnt for Rhonda we would be like a bunch of monkeys throwing poo at each other


----------



## rapriebe

bigdisneydaddy said:


> If it wasnt for Rhonda we would be like a bunch of monkeys throwing poo at each other



Ew-w-w-w, yuck!  Just had a visual on that one


----------



## marybrat

Boomer1 said:


> just thought i'd put some dumbly random question to see what people would say. ( if anything ) okay here is my all time favourite question : which came first chicken or the egg?



chicken


----------



## marybrat

Post number 300!

Maybe I should spend more time sleeping.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

I think this is a good place for me to plug the DISUnplugged. If you're not a DISUnplugged podcast listener already, check it out:
http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-podcast/

There is a misconception by some people that you must have an iPod to listen but *that is so incorrect*. I don't even own an iPod and never will. I do have a Creative Zen MP3 player. But you don't need that either, you can listen straight from your computer or download it to *any* mp3 player or burn it to cd.


----------



## clkelley

Is it the weekend yet!!!???


----------



## Colson39

Just found out I'm going to Vegas for 5 days in September.  While Disney is my favorite place in the world, I do love me some Vegas! 

We're meeting my parents out there (they're returning from their summer job at Glacier National Park), will be staying with them in some campground outside Vegas.  Anyone ever stay at a campground in Vegas?

I mean, I've stayed in many a nice hotel in Vegas, so this will be something different, but I'm looking forward to it.  Plus the room will be "free", so I can use that money on other "activities"...lol.

Also can't wait to get back to Red Rock Canyon and Mt. Charleston.  So many people don't know about all the great things outside of Vegas, and those are two of my favorites.


----------



## clkelley

My parents just returned from a 5-week trip out that way in their 5th wheel.  Not sure where they stayed, but they did mention going to Vegas, and taking the "Dam" Tour.  Although I think they parked the camper for a minimum of 5 days each stop and did day trips.  I'll find out where they stayed out that way.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

I love Vegas!...even with the 103 degree DRY weather! It's been a while since we've been but I do agree that the best places are off the beaten path. We've never camped there but did take road trips around.

If you're into gaming, I would highly recommend Binion's Horseshoe in Downtown Vegas. We stayed at Luxor and Excalibur before we realized (actually lost half our "play money") that the best payouts are actually off the Strip. And the dealers are friendlier (or at least they were at the Blackjack tables). I came away with $200 extra last time we were there (but then DH blew my winnings)


----------



## tellnotails

are the dealers a little looser off the strip????????????


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Don't think the dealers can get any looser but those slots can sure payout! As soon as we walked in the Horseshoe, I put 3 or 4 quarters on the first slot machine through the door and bam! $82 payout. Of course that went with me to the Blackjack table


----------



## cajunpeach

Hi  

Will any of you fine people and experienced  campers be at the Ft the week of December 15th -21st and willing to help a newbie if the need arises????  This will be our first trip away from home in our new camper.  We are picking it up this week  and will make some small trips close to home first to try to work out the kinks...  Still nervous about a long trip away from home but thrilled about going to the Ft for the first time  

Is this not random enough for this thread???


----------



## Colson39

Tent Camping Mom said:


> I love Vegas!...even with the 103 degree DRY weather! It's been a while since we've been but I do agree that the best places are off the beaten path. We've never camped there but did take road trips around.
> 
> If you're into gaming, I would highly recommend Binion's Horseshoe in Downtown Vegas. We stayed at Luxor and Excalibur before we realized (actually lost half our "play money") that the best payouts are actually off the Strip. And the dealers are friendlier (or at least they were at the Blackjack tables). I came away with $200 extra last time we were there (but then DH blew my winnings)



Love Binion's, been there a couple times!  First time I went to Vegas we visited Excalibur, but I was only around 16 then.  Luxor has a great sports book room, one of the nicest.

I'm mainly a poker player, although I like blackjack to mix it up at times.  And yea, you can finally find better payouts off the strip, although for poker the biggiest fishies are on the strip


----------



## BarleyJack

Anyone belong to a vacation club/timeshare?  We've finally made it to the point in life when we can enjoy some more time off and had tossed the idea around, but still don't want to pay a fortune...........what do you guys think?


----------



## tellnotails

a fool and his/her money are soon parted..........


----------



## BarleyJack

well alrighty then, i was just curious


----------



## clkelley

BarleyJack said:


> Anyone belong to a vacation club/timeshare?  We've finally made it to the point in life when we can enjoy some more time off and had tossed the idea around, but still don't want to pay a fortune...........what do you guys think?



There is always Disney Vacation Club!!  Many folks love it.  You can also use your points for Ft. Wilderness.


----------



## Gatordad

Timeshares sound ok, but the yearly costs kill you.  Don't fall for the line you will switch anywhere you want to go either, as my parents had beachfront in Aruba, and we couldn't switch to hawaii for our honeymoon.  disney has one, but i think it's way overpriced.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

We owned DVC for 5 years and got a great value out of it. If you are looking at DVC (take lots of time and hang out on the DVC boards here at the DIS)
I would buy resale. The timeshare store always has inventory. I sold one of mine through them and the other was bought back by Disney but the deal was done after having it on E-bay.


Scott


----------



## Gatordad

I agree with the resale option as well.  You can get I think Vero beach for $65 a point or so vs $85 for one of the nicer ones.....


----------



## Tent Camping Dad

We have checked out all sorts of timeshare plans, DW drags me away for those free gifts  we always turn down the plans because it will not be worth it for us. If we stayed at deluxe resorts, then probably. Currently our hotel/resort/campground/you-name-it, usually costs the amount of the timeshare maintenance fees a year.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

DH, Check Your PM Box!


----------



## Tent Camping Dad

I did. I'm just ignoring you


----------



## clkelley

Tent Camping Dad said:


> I did. I'm just ignoring you



All right, you two.  You live in the same house and have to use DisBoards to talk to each other.  What is this world coming to?????


----------



## Gatordad

I'll only get worried when tent camping kid joins the board


maybe they fell in love on the board due to a golf cart or bus route thread.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Lol, yes, it's safer on the boards  Actually, I'm trying to pinpoint a place for lunch. Much easier to get a yes or no in a message than going around in circles on the phone....so I thought! I want Ruby Tuesdays salad and he wants Casa Blanca. If I eat mexican for lunch, I'll be good for nothing the rest of the afternoon. I'm sure I'll win


----------



## clkelley

Hmmm, Ruby Tuesday's on 72??  What time, maybe a mini DisBoards meet


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Gatordad said:


> I'll only get worried when tent camping kid joins the board
> 
> 
> maybe they fell in love on the board due to a golf cart or bus route thread.



DS actually has a username....Tent Camping Son  I just never let him log on. He's restricted to VMK because he's too much like his daddy


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

clkelley said:


> Hmmm, Ruby Tuesday's on 72??  What time, maybe a mini DisBoards meet



Yep, on 72. I think DH is tired of it. Know any other places with salad bars? Besides Pizza Inn?


----------



## clkelley

Hmmm, KFC has a salad bar, Hoppers in Holiday Inn has a salad bar, Green Hills Grill???? Of course Barnhills, but that's on the other end of University.


----------



## clkelley

Does Outback have a salad bar?? Or TGIF??


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Hmm...Outback. I don't think they have a salad bar but they do have good specialty salads. I'll work on him with that. I know he can't pass up a steak


----------



## Colson39

BarleyJack, nothing wrong with timeshares, don't listen to anyone that calls you a fool because of it   That wasn't very nice of him to call you a fool to begin with 

Anyways, I was hoping to go out for lunch today myself but looks like work will be keeping me busy.  

P.S. Anyone see the "Undiscovered Walt Disney World" show that was on the Travel Channel last night?  It's a repeat, and some of the stuff is old, but I find it to be one of the more entertaining of the Disney travel shows.  Of course, every other line is "and the great thing is, most people don't know about it", which is obviously just trying to hook people in, but still, you get to see some of the things that are rarely covered in the Disney travel shows.


----------



## clkelley

Colson39 said:


> P.S. Anyone see the "Undiscovered Walt Disney World" show that was on the Travel Channel last night?  It's a repeat, and some of the stuff is old, but I find it to be one of the more entertaining of the Disney travel shows.  Of course, every other line is "and the great thing is, most people don't know about it", which is obviously just trying to hook people in, but still, you get to see some of the things that are rarely covered in the Disney travel shows.



Saw some of it last night when flipping through the channels.

Totally unrelated, we just got a 50" projection TV from my brother "free".  It is really cool!!  However, I go to Best Buy to get all the appropriate cables as we have to put the components on the other side of the fireplace and OUCH, over $200, so I went on eBay and found what I needed for about $50

It seems you can't buy regular cables anymore, they only sell "Monster" cables or "Gold" cables with a "Monster/Gold" price.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

clkelley said:


> Saw some of it last night when flipping through the channels.
> 
> Totally unrelated, we just got a 50" projection TV from my brother "free".  It is really cool!!  However, I go to Best Buy to get all the appropriate cables as we have to put the components on the other side of the fireplace and OUCH, over $200, so I went on eBay and found what I needed for about $50
> 
> It seems you can't buy regular cables anymore, they only sell "Monster" cables or "Gold" cables with a "Monster/Gold" price.



How you gonna fit that in the T@B?


----------



## clkelley

ftwildernessguy said:


> How you gonna fit that in the T@B?



LOL!!!!!!


----------



## tellnotails

who are worse......Time share salesmen or RV salesmen???????????


----------



## Gatordad

damn, that is a tougher one than the chicken and the egg.


----------



## Colson39

Salesmen are salesmen.  Everyone has a job to do 

P.S. Definitely RV salesmen...lol


----------



## clkelley

Right now we have regular AAA for our cars and it costs about $100 per year for the 4 of us.  Of course we also get the discounts at Disney with AAA.

Now that we've added the T@B I want roadside assistance for it.  AAA wants an additional $65 per year, and I can't upgrade till we renew next March.

Good Sam Roadside Assistance is only $89 per year and covers all 4 cars AND the T@B with UNLIMITED distance on towing, but then no discounts at Disney.

So what do ya'll think??  We have definitely gotten our money's worth out of AAA with towing our cars and the 20% discount on Disney rooms during Value season.

Maybe Good Sam, then drop AAA down to a single membership for $45 a year?


----------



## tellnotails

lease a vehicle........ or buy it?????????????????


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

clkelley said:


> Right now we have regular AAA for our cars and it costs about $100 per year for the 4 of us.  Of course we also get the discounts at Disney with AAA.
> 
> Now that we've added the T@B I want roadside assistance for it.  AAA wants an additional $65 per year, and I can't upgrade till we renew next March.
> 
> Good Sam Roadside Assistance is only $89 per year and covers all 4 cars AND the T@B with UNLIMITED distance on towing, but then no discounts at Disney.
> 
> So what do ya'll think??  We have definitely gotten our money's worth out of AAA with towing our cars and the 20% discount on Disney rooms during Value season.
> 
> Maybe Good Sam, then drop AAA down to a single membership for $45 a year?




My wife has a great roadside assistance program, its name is "Scott"


----------



## clkelley

tellnotails said:


> lease a vehicle........ or buy it?????????????????



Buy it!!  Absolutely, then drive it till it falls apart!!


----------



## Colson39

clkelley said:


> Right now we have regular AAA for our cars and it costs about $100 per year for the 4 of us.  Of course we also get the discounts at Disney with AAA.
> 
> Now that we've added the T@B I want roadside assistance for it.  AAA wants an additional $65 per year, and I can't upgrade till we renew next March.
> 
> Good Sam Roadside Assistance is only $89 per year and covers all 4 cars AND the T@B with UNLIMITED distance on towing, but then no discounts at Disney.
> 
> So what do ya'll think??  We have definitely gotten our money's worth out of AAA with towing our cars and the 20% discount on Disney rooms during Value season.
> 
> Maybe Good Sam, then drop AAA down to a single membership for $45 a year?



That would mainly depend on how much you plan on using the 20% discount at Disney.  I mean, if you're only going once a year, unless you're going for an extended amount of time, it's probably not worth it to pay the extra money.

However, if you're plan on making a few trips a year, and the amount you save will make up the difference, then I would stick with AAA.  Although you could also do what you say, go with Good Sam and drop the AAA down to a single membership.  Since the only difference is what your discount at Disney will be, that's really depended on how many trips you plan to make.


----------



## Gatordad

clkelley said:


> Buy it!!  Absolutely, then drive it till it falls apart!!



What if I bought Scott, would he fall apart?


----------



## clkelley

Colson39 said:


> That would mainly depend on how much you plan on using the 20% discount at Disney.  I mean, if you're only going once a year, unless you're going for an extended amount of time, it's probably not worth it to pay the extra money.
> 
> However, if you're plan on making a few trips a year, and the amount you save will make up the difference, then I would stick with AAA.  Although you could also do what you say, go with Good Sam and drop the AAA down to a single membership.  Since the only difference is what your discount at Disney will be, that's really depended on how many trips you plan to make.



I usually have a two-week trip at Ft. Wilderness every year, and with AAA on a partial hookup site, that is $114.20 savings all by itself. (Passholder rates have not beaten AAA rates on a partial hookup for my last two trips.)


----------



## tellnotails

I wonder if Time share salesmen have trouble sleeping at night????


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Gatordad said:


> What if I bought Scott, would he fall apart?



Beer is good for things that are "falling apart"


----------



## Gatordad

It's sort of like WD40 - many uses.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> It's sort of like WD40 - many uses.



Or duct tape.


----------



## Colson39

clkelley said:


> I usually have a two-week trip at Ft. Wilderness every year, and with AAA on a partial hookup site, that is $114.20 savings all by itself. (Passholder rates have not beaten AAA rates on a partial hookup for my last two trips.)



Well then I definitely would stick with AAA.  You'll be saving more money in the end, plus AAA is just more widespread, and you can probably get discounts at other places as well.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Colson39 said:


> Well then I definitely would stick with AAA.  You'll be saving more money in the end, plus AAA is just more widespread, and you can probably get discounts at other places as well.



Cmon Chris, I know you want to talk with the fella's about beer !


----------



## Gatordad

he said AAA, not AA........ does AA give discounts as well?


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Gatordad said:


> he said AAA, not AA........ does AA give discounts as well?



I wanted to make him feel that he is one of the fella's, he took his marbles and went home a while back and we missed him.


----------



## Colson39

Has anyone seen my marbles by the way?  I seem to have lost them.

Beer.  Yummmm.  Beer and the Fort.  Double Yummmmm.  Beer and the Fort for one of those two or three month stays I hear about.  Infinite Yummmm.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Colson39 said:


> Has anyone seen my marbles by the way?  I seem to have lost them.
> 
> Beer.  Yummmm.  Beer and the Fort.  Double Yummmmm.  Beer and the Fort for one of those two or three month stays I hear about.  Infinite Yummmm.





Maybe a couple of black and tan's at the R & C in Epcot ?


----------



## Colson39

Of course, my favorite place in all the land. 

In fact, when we were in Epcot a few months ago for the Garden festival, there was a stand selling hand signed prints by an artist that was doing prints of various places around Disney (with quite a bit centered on Epcot).  They had all the lands, rides, etc...

About halfway through the portfolio, I saw what became an instant buy, no matter the price.  A print of the Rose and Crown, drawn from across the street, hand signed by the artist.  It is a gorgeous drawing, I instantly fell in love with it.  I wouldn't have even cared the price, but amazingly it was only about 50 bucks.  When we got home we had it professionally framed and it is now in a prime place on our "wall of Disney".  It is now easily my most prized possesion from Disney, I get to look at it every time I walk by in the hallway.

Ok, so yea, I REALLY love the Rose and Crown!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Colson39 said:


> Of course, my favorite place in all the land.
> 
> In fact, when we were in Epcot a few months ago for the Garden festival, there was a stand selling hand signed prints by an artist that was doing prints of various places around Disney (with quite a bit centered on Epcot).  They had all the lands, rides, etc...
> 
> About halfway through the portfolio, I saw what became an instant buy, no matter the price.  A print of the Rose and Crown, drawn from across the street, hand signed by the artist.  It is a gorgeous drawing, I instantly fell in love with it.  I wouldn't have even cared the price, but amazingly it was only about 50 bucks.  When we got home we had it professionally framed and it is now in a prime place on our "wall of Disney".  It is now easily my most prized possesion from Disney, I get to look at it every time I walk by in the hallway.
> 
> Ok, so yea, I REALLY love the Rose and Crown!



We ate there for the first time last February and really enjoyed it.
 The picture sounds like a great find and a good value, it doesnt take long to blow $50 at WDW but that drawing will be a keepsake for a very long time.

I made my acting debut in front of the R&C in February, the CM said I was "brilliant" (his words and remember he is a professional) 
I was just standing there next to my wife, minding my own business trying to enjoy a freshly poured pint and the next thing you know I am in the entertainment business


----------



## cajunpeach

Colson39 said:


> P.S. Anyone see the "Undiscovered Walt Disney World" show that was on the Travel Channel last night?  It's a repeat, and some of the stuff is old, but I find it to be one of the more entertaining of the Disney travel shows.  Of course, every other line is "and the great thing is, most people don't know about it", which is obviously just trying to hook people in, but still, you get to see some of the things that are rarely covered in the Disney travel shows.



What I can't figure out is if "most people don't know about it" What about all the people watching it?  They now know so, it's no longer a secret!


----------



## NO NO NO E-Z-GO!

*Sorry for this completely random and off topic post, but since this is an off topic thread, I figured it would be the place to ask.

I have heard and always wondered myself if there is really an underground world below Disney World. Is there? I saw a MadTV skit in which people were tasered and the bodies where hoarded down there, but I highly doubt that's true.    *


----------



## disney6family

Yes, of course, that's where they keep all of the kids left behind on the rides - even though on the jungle cruise they tell you they will nail them to the floor of iasm!
Seriously, though, the utilidors are amazing


----------



## tellnotails

is 95 degrees in michissippi hotter than 95 degrees in the fort????


----------



## Colson39

NO NO NO E-Z-GO! said:


> *Sorry for this completely random and off topic post, but since this is an off topic thread, I figured it would be the place to ask.
> 
> I have heard and always wondered myself if there is really an underground world below Disney World. Is there? I saw a MadTV skit in which people were tasered and the bodies where hoarded down there, but I highly doubt that's true.    *



It's very true, you can even take a tour if you want.  When I worked there for a summer once, during our initiation training, they take you underground.  It's rather amazing down there, the place is huge, you feel like you're in some kind of military bunker.  The only thing is it's kind of bland, but it's kind of cool knowing you're under Disney


----------



## clkelley

Colson39 said:


> It's very true, you can even take a tour if you want.  When I worked there for a summer once, during our initiation training, they take you underground.  It's rather amazing down there, the place is huge, you feel like you're in some kind of military bunker.  The only thing is it's kind of bland, but it's kind of cool knowing you're under Disney



Actually, to be technical, it's not underground.  The Utilidors are the actual building and the Magic Kingdom was built on the roof


----------



## Colson39

Well technically yes.  But normally when I'm under something I still consider myself underground 

You obviously couldn't actually build anything underground in Florida otherwise you would be full of water...lol


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Finally, the end of a long, hard crappy day.  It's hard enough to do your work, but this morning I discovered someone had broken into my office garage.  Nothing of value in it, but what a pain.  I think I'm gonna have the thing torn down.


----------



## Colson39

Sorry to hear about the break-in 

Been a very stressful week here at work.  We just rolled out our product to another court system, but it's finally died down a bit.  Now I'm just watching the money roll in....lol.  Well, trickle right now, but it better be rolling soon!


----------



## marybrat

djblu883 said:


> ``````
> 
> sugar is added while the tea is still hot!!!  I'm rolling on that one...
> 
> How ya'll feel about GRITS??? I like them with cheese and garlic myself!!!



Can you get sweet tea in WDW????
McDonalds sells it now... yeah!!!


----------



## Colson39

> Can you get sweet tea in WDW????



I've know I've had it there somewhere before, I can't remember where though.  That's a good trivia question!


----------



## clkelley

Trails End has Sweet Tea!!!!


----------



## disney6family

Carol, did you ever get your @transformed into your HM?  I looked at your blog and didn't see it.  The view from your campsite was awesome in that last trip.


----------



## clkelley

Not yet.  We're taking it back out the weekend of the 24th and then again Labor Day weekend, so we'll keep it in the driveway that week and paint the trim and apply the new graphics. (We store it in my parents backyard on the other side of town)

I have designed them and have purchased  the clear sticky sheets to print them myself. (They may not hold up as well as the stuff the decal places sell, but it's a LOT cheaper, so I can replace them more frequently if need be.)


----------



## disney6family

I'd love to see how it turns out - and how the sticky sheets stick. I have thought about doing something with our trailer, but wasn't sure they would stick.  keep us posted


----------



## marybrat

clkelley said:


> Trails End has Sweet Tea!!!!



NO WAY! You have just made my day!!!!!!


----------



## Gatordad

when i say to people from  up north about "sweet tea" they look at me like i'm speaking Korean.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Gatordad said:


> when i say to people from  up north about "sweet tea" they look at me like i'm speaking Korean.



Now dont go stereotyping ... Y'all


----------



## Gatordad

I am from the nawth


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Gatordad said:


> I am from the nawth




If you say it like that I know where you are from and that explains a few things....  

I did meet a guy in FL once that was actually FROM Florida, he laughed when I told him he was the first person I had met that was actually from FL.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Hey now, I TRIED to find you this summer and was hoping I would be the first actual Floridian you had ever met.....boohoo


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

AuburnJen92 said:


> Hey now, I TRIED to find you this summer and was hoping I would be the first actual Floridian you had ever met.....boohoo




Lets see... theres a pic of my rig in my signature, my names on the front AND back of it and if I stood behind a skinny tree most of me would still be visible. 
Sounds like I was hiding in plain sight.  
Next time just follow the smell of the charcoal and look for Ms Sundee around 4:30 and you will find us.


----------



## Colson39

This is totally off-topic in an off-topic thread 

Go see The Bourne Ultimatum.  We just came back from the 7PM showing.  It is unbelievably good.  I can't even tell you how good it is, in fact I liked it even better than the first two (which I love).  The car/foot/motorcycle/etc... chases in it are the best I've ever seen in any film, ever.  The fighting scenes are top notch, and last just the right length.

It's a 2 hr 10 min movie, and those 10 minutes are pretty much the only time that's you're not on the edge of your seat.

I looked on the net, out of 115 reviews in the newspapers/magazines/internet so far, only 7 have been bad.  108 of the reviews were absolutely going gaga over this movie.  And in this day and age, that's saying a lot.  

This movie is good.  REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY good.  It's one of the few movies I've ever seen that I actually might go back and see again.  The camera does move around quite a bit, so if you absolutely hate that you might get annoyed, but I found it took nothing away, and made everything that more intense.


----------



## AuburnJen92

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Lets see... theres a pic of my rig in my signature, my names on the front AND back of it and if I stood behind a skinny tree most of me would still be visible.
> Sounds like I was hiding in plain sight.
> Next time just follow the smell of the charcoal and look for Ms Sundee around 4:30 and you will find us.



For some reason, I thought you had posted that you requested the 1700 loop, which I checked twice a day, but you were in 1400 or something.  That was the hangup.  I >will< find you next time.....


----------



## AuburnJen92

Colson39 said:


> This is totally off-topic in an off-topic thread
> 
> This movie is good.  REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY good.  It's one of the few movies I've ever seen that I actually might go back and see again.  The camera does move around quite a bit, so if you absolutely hate that you might get annoyed, but I found it took nothing away, and made everything that more intense.



You are the second person today that I know saw the movie and raved about it.  The person that I talked to today said that she liked it best out of the three movies.  Coming from her (she is a movie geek) that is quite a compliment.  I will have to make plans for nana to watch DS3 so DH and I can go see....


----------



## Gatordad

I'm from new joizy, so what??? jou got a problem wit dat?


----------



## homebrew2

JEEZ!!!  You look just like the dispatcher at my old Newark Terminal.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

AuburnJen92 said:


> For some reason, I thought you had posted that you requested the 1700 loop, which I checked twice a day, but you were in 1400 or something.  That was the hangup.  I >will< find you next time.....




We were in 1700 in the first half of the loop on the right, our site backed up to the road.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Gatordad said:


> I'm from new joizy, so what??? jou got a problem wit dat?




Has anyone told you that you bear a strong resemblance to Steven Van Zandt ?


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> I'm from new joizy, so what??? jou got a problem wit dat?



What exit?


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Colson39 said:


> This is totally off-topic in an off-topic thread
> 
> Go see The Bourne Ultimatum.  We just came back from the 7PM showing.  It is unbelievably good.  I can't even tell you how good it is, in fact I liked it even better than the first two (which I love).  The car/foot/motorcycle/etc... chases in it are the best I've ever seen in any film, ever.  The fighting scenes are top notch, and last just the right length.
> 
> It's a 2 hr 10 min movie, and those 10 minutes are pretty much the only time that's you're not on the edge of your seat.
> 
> I looked on the net, out of 115 reviews in the newspapers/magazines/internet so far, only 7 have been bad.  108 of the reviews were absolutely going gaga over this movie.  And in this day and age, that's saying a lot.
> 
> This movie is good.  REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY good.  It's one of the few movies I've ever seen that I actually might go back and see again.  The camera does move around quite a bit, so if you absolutely hate that you might get annoyed, but I found it took nothing away, and made everything that more intense.



So Colson, what did you REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY think of this movie?


----------



## Gatordad

Originally 131 Pkwy/10 turnpike

last address was exit 4 on 78.

I do look like Van Zant, but I never wear the bandana


----------



## marybrat

My kids are driving me nuts today. I don't know how we are going to manage a 15 day vacation full of togetherness.


----------



## marybrat

Hmmm. ok, everyone else is handling summer better than I am.
Alrighty then.


----------



## MomOfDisneyBoys

marybrat, I'm with you. My kids have been driving me up the wall! My mom is coming with us to FW (in 20 days woohoo!) and I told her jokingly that I was going to send the kids to her cabin when they get on my nerves during the trip. She said "fine by me" so I think I might actually do that!

BTW, I'm jealous that you get to stay for 15 days! We come home on the 2nd, and I start a new job on the 4th, so we couldn't extend the trip. I need a rest day in between!


----------



## tellnotails

Who would have thunk it....... 10 years ago if you got into the coffee biz you would be gold today........

hell 10 years ago i didn't even now what a hazel-nut was


----------



## Colson39

10?  Try 20.  I remember being in college back in 1993 and already coffee houses were huge everywhere.

Never been a huge coffee fan, but I'm starting to warm to it


----------



## marybrat

MomOfDisneyBoys said:


> marybrat, I'm with you. My kids have been driving me up the wall! My mom is coming with us to FW (in 20 days woohoo!) and I told her jokingly that I was going to send the kids to her cabin when they get on my nerves during the trip. She said "fine by me" so I think I might actually do that!
> 
> BTW, I'm jealous that you get to stay for 15 days! We come home on the 2nd, and I start a new job on the 4th, so we couldn't extend the trip. I need a rest day in between!



We are actually planning on having my niece stay with my kids for a night while the grown ups get some quiet time. I think I remember hearing there's a bar of sorts at the fort. The second week we have already signed the kids up for the Neverland Club for a few hours. We've never done this before, so I'm nervously excited.

We are at FW for 12 nights. We're driving from WNY and taking two-and-a-half days to drive down. The way back we're doing it in two very full days.


----------



## marybrat

I don't know what I'm going to do without my Tim Horton's coffee for half of August. I don't suppose Dunkin Donuts is down south either.


----------



## Colson39

marybrat said:


> I don't know what I'm going to do without my Tim Horton's coffee for half of August. I don't suppose Dunkin Donuts is down south either.



lol, of course we have Dunkin Donuts!  There must be 3 just within a few miles of my house.  

Don't worry, there are more Dunkin Donuts than you can imagine.  You will have no problem finding one in Orlando


----------



## tellnotails

Has anyone run into that guy or girl..... that just has an answer for everything.........................................at work?

ya know the type........


----------



## Colson39

I wish someone had an answer for everything at my work, sometimes my questions take hours to figure out 

Would be nice if I could just go ask someone, "What is the solution to this?", and they tell me, and I move on.  Maybe then I would only have to work 40 hours a week...lol.


----------



## jsmla

I don't work but I do have two kids who know _absolutely_ everything.  Does that count?

And on coffee:  Community Dark Roast, made strong, served black with lots of sugar.    Hubby thinks Starbucks is one of the harbingers of the downfall of civilization as we know it.  We BYOC.

Jennifer


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Kona, fresh ground, made with distilled water.  

I think Starbucks is overrated and overpriced.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Wow...here it is! I've been looking for this thread last night but was overwhelmed with all the other posts and trying to catch up on the days I've missed. Ok, so I left when the subject was beer, now the subject is coffee. I guess the two go hand in hand   I've gone through so many coffees, in fact I just did some fresh ground columbian over the weekend, but all-in-all I think I like any coffee as long as it's hot, black, and brewed. I don't care for the Nescafe at WDW....blech! I always count on Maxwell House Original Rich, good to the last drop!


----------



## tellnotails

strong coffee + baileys =   


If I could patent it ...I could afford Prevostmadonna....


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Oh yeah, Bailey's.  Nothing like polishing off a good steak dinner with some strong, hot coffee with Bailey's in it.


----------



## Colson39

As always, *there are Prevost owners that read this board*.  They don't make fun of you, you don't need to call them names either.  It really is not in the spirit of this forum, this is supposed to be a community where we discuss the Fort and help each other, not call each other names.

Off my rant....

My first taste of alcohol ever was Bailey's, I still remember the night vividly.  That was back when I thought a spinning room was cool....lol.  Now it just means the end of a really fun night that will be quickly followed by a very not fun day


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Oh man, I need smaller pictures.  I'm on dial up here at my office, and at the hospital they block pictures.  I have DSL at home, but after a day at work I don't feel like logging on.


----------



## Colson39

ftwildernessguy said:


> Oh man, I need smaller pictures.  I'm on dial up here at my office, and at the hospital they block pictures.  I have DSL at home, but after a day at work I don't feel like logging on.



lol, yea, I had originally uploaded a picture of a Prevost before realize it was like 3 times the width of the screen.  I always try to keep stuff at least within the width of the screen, if anything because it is really annoying to have to scoll over when you're reading posts.


----------



## clkelley

Coffee or Tea, Blech!!

OK, my life must be really boring. At 3:06 on a Tuesday afternoon, I am the only soul left at work in my department.  Everybody else has legitimately good reasons not to be here, (Actually most are on travel for work), but geeze I need a life!!!!


----------



## tellnotails

praying to the porcelin god   

i love it


----------



## 4mickey2

nope can't do coffee...to me that's just burnt water 

but, baileys on ice cream or in hot chocolate...


----------



## jsmla

Oooh, I love Baileys and hot chocolate!  Makes me wish it was January.  In January I can have Baileys and hot chocolate _and_ we get to go to Disney World!  I know, a Baileys and hot chocolate *in* Disney World, that's what I want.  With whipped cream.  

Right now I guess I'll have to settle for a Bailey's chocolate milkshake.  Except we only have Kaluha and strawberry ice cream in the house and that sounds kind of gross, even to me.

Jennifer


----------



## poohbearwithme

olbear said:


> So just how many licks does it take to get to the tootsie in a tootsie roll pop?
> In quiring minds want to know....
> 
> hehehe...
> Winnie




1369 (don't ask)


----------



## marybrat

poohbearwithme said:


> 1369 (don't ask)


----------



## cajunpeach

jsmla said:


> I don't work but I do have two kids who know _absolutely_ everything.  Does that count?
> 
> And on coffee:  Community Dark Roast, made strong, served black with lots of sugar.    Hubby thinks Starbucks is one of the harbingers of the downfall of civilization as we know it.  We BYOC.
> 
> Jennifer




I didn't have to look at your location to know you are in LA....We drink Community too!!! DH drinks dark roast (he's the LA native).  I drink medium roast (GA girl)


----------



## MomOfDisneyBoys

I have no interest in coffee or tea, in fact, I would have to be on the verge of death from dehydration to drink either one! 
I am quite thankful that wegoshop can bring me my Mt. Dew and Dr. Pepper. I take my caffeine cold! I like Coke, but I need some variety!


----------



## NO NO NO E-Z-GO!

*I don't care for coffeee... it makes your teeth yellow.

I love tea... with lots of lemon!  

However, my true weakness is Dr. Pepper. I go through about 10 of those a day.  *


----------



## marybrat

Big Dr. Pepper fan here! The diet tastes like the original


----------



## tellnotails

dr. pepper and captain morgan.........does not get much better......


----------



## Colson39

Bacardi and coke fan here.  I love Dr. Pepper, and I don't mind Captain Morgan, but the combo of both of those would just be too sweet.

As long as it's rum


----------



## MomOfDisneyBoys

So, Colson, I thought I read somewhere that you were going to share an interesting "Throw girlfriend from the golf cart story" here today. I'm on pins and needles!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

MomOfDisneyBoys said:


> So, Colson, I thought I read somewhere that you were going to share an interesting "Throw girlfriend from the golf cart story" here today. I'm on pins and needles!




rumor is he pushed her out


----------



## tellnotails

rumor is she had him by the hair.....


----------



## Colson39

Sorry, been really busy at work, I have a few minutes though so I'll try to fit it in now 

Unfortunately for the conspiracy theorists, I didn't throw her out...lol.  Long story short, this was about 4-5 years ago, I had been dating this girl for about 6 months, we went to Disney, were staying at the Fort.  One night, we were headed back from Pioneer Hall, and about halfway back to our campsite I realized that we needed to go back to Pioneer Hall (I can't remember why anymore).  My ex was sitting in the passenger seat, passenger in the back as well.

I was at the entrance to Little Bear/Big Bear Path, so I turned in, and then swung around for a U-Turn.  I was making a left hand U-turn so I was looking away from the cart.  All of a sudden I heard a "Chrissssssssssssss!!!!!!" from the back seat passenger, I turned my head back to the right.

It's still something that weirds me out to this day, where my ex was sitting, was now an empty seat.  She had been there a second before when I was making the U-Turn, so I knew almost instantly what had happened.  As my eyes moved up from the chair, and into the street, there I saw my ex sprawled out over the concrete, laying flat on her back.  There were about 3 or 4 cars that had all stopped (the u-turn was safe, but there were cars in the distance that were now on the scene).  A crowd quickly formed around her, and you got the typical "I'm a nurse, I'm a fireman, I know first aid"spiel from about every other person in the group.

I could tell almost instantly that she wasn't hurt seriously, although she had hit her head on the concrete.  A bus driver had come out of this bus and asked us if we needed him to call anyone, but we didn't.  There was this one guy in a golf cart, that would just not leave us alone.  He wanted to drive us to the hospital, and he followed us in his cart all the way back to our campsite.  To be honest, it was kind of weird, I'm sure he was concerned but it was a little bit over the top.

Her arms were all cut up, and she had a knot on her head.  Since it was a head injury, we decided to go to the Celebration hospital to get a checkup.  Took almost 4 hours to get any kind of service, even though it wasn't that busy and it was 11 o'clock at night.  They did a cat scan, bandaged her up, said there was no evidence of anything serious, and we were on our way.  She really bruised up the next day, and I felt absolutely horrible.

The cause was that she was hanging onto a drink in one hand and wasn't hanging on to the edge when I made the U-turn.  Although I didn't whip it around at all (I never do), her balance must have been off enough that it basically threw her right out of the cart and onto the street.

We dated for a few months more after that but it wasn't meant to be.  Her mom and step-dad really turned me off because they kept on talking about suing Disney, which I thought was totally uncalled for.  I actually paid for all her medical bills, and other than that there was no monetary or physical loss.  But they hired a lawyer and kept on talking about how much money there were going to get, I found it totally idiotic.  They never did actually sue, mainly because I wouldn't agree to help them out.  Sorry, but I really didn't think anyone was at fault, it was just an accident.

There is a sad end to this story however.  For the year or so we dated, we spent nearly every waking minute together, which probably lead to our demise, but we also had an absolute blast.  She was actually my brother's wife's best friend, so even after we broke up I would still run into her, hear about her, etc...  About a year ago I found out that she had died in her sleep from an unknown heart condition.  Basically she went to bed, and when they went to wake her the next morning she had been dead for a few hours.

So as much as that story will always be a part of my Disney experience, every time I tell it I'm reminded of how young she was when she died (she was only 25 when she died unexpectedly).  At least I'll always have that story 

P.S. This was her, the image below.  She really died young, it's a shame when that happens.  I just hope that she was happy when it happened


----------



## MomOfDisneyBoys

Wow, I'm sorry. I didn't know it was a "someone really got hurt" story. I was glad to hear that her parents didn't go through with the lawsuit. Like you said, no one was at fault, it was an unfortunate accident.

It is very sad when someone passes away so young.


----------



## Colson39

lol, no reason to be sorry.  I've summarized the story before, but that was the whole shindig.

Like I said, it's something we look back on now and laugh.  Although my wife doesn't enjoy the story that much..lol


----------



## MomOfDisneyBoys

I can especially imagine her not liking the part about you spending "every waking moment" with someone else.

Even if DH said that about someone from years before I met him, I wouldn't like to think about it 

At least I don't have to think about DH at Disney with anyone else! Now THAT would be hard to take  He wasn't much of a fan before me.


----------



## Colson39

Well, my wife knows I've been to Disney with other people,  let's just say I it took me lots of tries before I found the perfect girl 

And every waking moment was not a good thing.  That's actually why I said it that way, I actually find it to be counter-productive to a healthy relationship.  My wife and I often do things on our own, and it just makes us miss each other more 

I did the whole "attached at the hip" thing one too many times, it just isn't fun in the end run, at least for me


----------



## Gatordad

Holy schnikies what a story.... and she was cute, nice blue eyes.....


----------



## Colson39

Now you know why I never brought out the full story before, it takes forever...lol


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Okay... if you didnt push her I think it must have been Vince Foster 

thanks for sharing your story. Where we have been makes us who we are now. 

Scott

BTW... I vote for changing your username to "mudslide39"


----------



## Colson39

bah, I don't drink the mudslides, my wife does.  I'll take a sip/bite, but I'm a rum/beer kind of guy.  Changing my name to BacardiBud39 would be more appropriate...lol.

And you are absolutely right, where we have been makes us who we are now.  I learned a lot in that relationship, and I think that my wife is lucky that she got me AFTER that one.  

I'm proud to say that she has yet to be pushed, oops, I mean fall off a golf cart!

P.S. Here is a fun fact for the day.  Not to be just talking about myself here, but since we're on the topic.  My wife and I started dating 3 years ago.  We went on a blind date, and I met her out at a local bar.  We had an absolute blast, and we soon became close.

About 3 weeks into the relationship, I just had the feeling I knew her from somewhere else.  At first I just threw it off as some kind of weird "feeling", but then I asked her where she went to high school.  Cooper City High.  Hey, that's where I went.  Where did you go to Middle School.  Pines Middle.  Hey, that's where I went.  When did you graduate Cooper?  1993.  Hey, that's when I graduated.

Come to find out, we went to school together from 6th through 12th grade.  I actually knew her back in those days,  it's just that it had been 11 years since and we both looked different, so I couldn't place her.  We had a bunch of classes together, hung with the same crowd, talk about a coincedence.  I even had a small crush on her at one time, but thought she was way out of my league (which she probably still is...hah).   I almost knew instantly that something was different about this time, kind of like it was meant to be...heh.

And the part that really freaked me out?  She had her yearbook from 6th grade (I only have one yearbook from my senior year), so we decided to open it up and look at our pictures.  We were going through our class, in total, she had about 5 names highlighted (you know, that stupid thing you do when you're young so you can mark your friends and stuff).

4 of them were good girlfriends of hers.  One was a guy.  She had my name highlighted, the only guy in the whole yearbook, and the first year we actually ever "met".  At first maybe I thought she had done it after the fact, but this all happened in one night, so she couldn't have, plus the outline was all faded, you could tell it was old.

That REALLY freaked me out.  Talk about destiny....lol.

Sorry about another "story", it's Friday, and work isn't exactly chugging along today like it was yesterday


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Colson39 said:


> bah, I don't drink the mudslides, my wife does.  I'll take a sip/bite, but I'm a rum/beer kind of guy.  Changing my name to BacardiBud39 would be more appropriate...lol.
> 
> And you are absolutely right, where we have been makes us who we are now.  I learned a lot in that relationship, and I think that my wife is lucky that she got me AFTER that one.
> 
> I'm proud to say that she has yet to be pushed, oops, I mean fall off a golf cart!
> 
> P.S. Here is a fun fact for the day.  Not to be just talking about myself here, but since we're on the topic.  My wife and I started dating 3 years ago.  We went on a blind date, and I met her out at a local bar.  We had an absolute blast, and we soon became close.
> 
> About 3 weeks into the relationship, I just had the feeling I knew her from somewhere else.  At first I just threw it off as some kind of weird "feeling", but then I asked her where she went to high school.  Cooper City High.  Hey, that's where I went.  Where did you go to Middle School.  Pines Middle.  Hey, that's where I went.  When did you graduate Cooper?  1993.  Hey, that's when I graduated.
> 
> Come to find out, we went to school together from 6th through 12th grade.  I actually knew her back in those days,  it's just that it had been 11 years since and we both looked different, so I couldn't place her.  We had a bunch of classes together, hung with the same crowd, talk about a coincedence.  I even had a small crush on her at one time, but thought she was way out of my league (which she probably still is...hah).   I almost knew instantly that something was different about this time, kind of like it was meant to be...heh.
> 
> And the part that really freaked me out?  She had her yearbook from 6th grade (I only have one yearbook from my senior year), so we decided to open it up and look at our pictures.  We were going through our class, in total, she had about 5 names highlighted (you know, that stupid thing you do when you're young so you can mark your friends and stuff).
> 
> 4 of them were good girlfriends of hers.  One was a guy.  She had my name highlighted, the only guy in the whole yearbook, and the first year we actually ever "met".  At first maybe I thought she had done it after the fact, but this all happened in one night, so she couldn't have, plus the outline was all faded, you could tell it was old.
> 
> That REALLY freaked me out.  Talk about destiny....lol.
> 
> Sorry about another "story", it's Friday, and work isn't exactly chugging along today like it was yesterday



I graduated a little bit before 93  

I met my wife when she walked into a bowling alley with a girl I had broken up with a month or so before, a few tequila's later and before you knew it we had a house and kids etc etc. 
A similar story to your yearbook one.....  I had a lowrider truck that I stored winters and only drove on nice days. We met in December and later that year in July or August we were driving down the road in the truck and my wife flips down the visor and a piece of scrap paper falls down. SHe looks at it and asks why her license number was written on it. The summer before I had been driving down the same road (by myself) and the car in front of me threw up a big rock and busted the windshield in my truck, I wrote down the plate number of the car just because I was angry at the driver. I stuck the paper on the visor and it had stayed there till my future wife found it. I always tease her about tearing up my truck because she really liked the truck and truth be told I probably wouldnt have hooked her without the sweet ride.    

Scott


----------



## Gatordad

ok, this thread is starting to get a little to misty eyed for me.  Can we go back to beer, hot dogs, taylor ham and rum?


----------



## MomOfDisneyBoys

Sure!
I placed my grocery order yesterday for our trip (in 16 days!!) Included in the order---Taylor Ham. I have never had it, but ordered it because of this thread.  I'm trusting you guys on this one! I'll let you know in a few weeks what I thought of it.

As far as the rum goes, I've been reading up on it, and I think I might have my first Kungaloosh on this trip!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

MomOfDisneyBoys said:


> Sure!
> I placed my grocery order yesterday for our trip (in 16 days!!) Included in the order---Taylor Ham. I have never had it, but ordered it because of this thread.  I'm trusting you guys on this one! I'll let you know in a few weeks what I thought of it.
> 
> As far as the rum goes, I've been reading up on it, and I think I might have my first Kungaloosh on this trip!



Do you have ftwildernessguy's recipe?

KUNGALOOSH!


----------



## Gatordad

thank you DISNEYMOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Gatordad said:


> ok, this thread is starting to get a little to misty eyed for me.  Can we go back to beer, hot dogs, taylor ham and rum?




Maybe instead of useless facts/chit chat thread... you should have called it the beer,hot dog,rum,taylor ham and golf cart thread .....


----------



## lisa8200

ftwildernessguy said:


> Do you have ftwildernessguy's recipe?
> 
> KUNGALOOSH!


I know you have posted it before but, you should probably post it again. I will actually print it out this time. It would be embarassing to run into you at the Fort and only have a substandard KUNGALOOSH     to offer .


----------



## Gatordad

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Maybe instead of useless facts/chit chat thread... you should have called it the beer,hot dog,rum,taylor ham and golf cart thread .....



no, then it would have had a "theme" and Rhonda could have shut it once we strayed.  Without a theme, you are never really off topic.........


----------



## stacktester

Gatordad said:


> no, then it would have had a "theme" and Rhonda could have shut it once we strayed.  Without a theme, you are never really off topic.........



Wonder if Rhonda is related to Tipper Gore lol. Remember her claim to fame censoring the lyrics on albums.


----------



## ldubberly

I second the request for the Kungaloosh recipe.  Believe it or not, DH and I were thinking about it Saturday night.  I commented to him that I should go on the boards and ask for the recipe.  We settled for strawberry margaritas instead. 

Also, I have to mention the guys on this board are really making my mascara run.  I loved reading about your relationships and how they began.  DH and I had a similar "destiny" beginning, though I wouldn't be able to write it as well.  Plus, I see there has been a request to keep ourselves on track with the conversation.  MORE DRINKS, FOOD AND GOLFCARTS, please!

So cough up the recipe. My blender is waiting.





Boy, these after your trip tickers will depress you, won't they?


----------



## Colson39

No worries, there is no track for this conversation. 

This thread is all about being off-road!


----------



## lisa8200

Hey Stacktester, When's your next trip???? Were going the first part of October. With as much as we both go we should be able to meet up one of these times.  Get the Fort Wilderness wagon train going.


----------



## ldubberly

Speaking of meeting up in FW, have there been any more discussions on planning next 4th of July?  If so, I think we ought to vote on loop requests if we are going to see if we can all be together.


----------



## Colson39

Well, since this is the only place I can post this...........

I just got home last night and found out that the wife is pregnant!!!!  I can't even begin to tell you how excited we are, we've only been trying for a couple months so it happened a bit sooner than we expected, but man, it's just crazy right now!!!

I really can't even speak about how excited we are, I can't wait to groom a new Fort Wilderness camper!!! lol 

Let the jokes begin...haha


----------



## Gatordad

Colson,

Congratulations.... kids are the coolest...... Do you know who the mother is?


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Colson39 said:


> Well, since this is the only place I can post this...........
> 
> I just got home last night and found out that the wife is pregnant!!!!  I can't even begin to tell you how excited we are, we've only been trying for a couple months so it happened a bit sooner than we expected, but man, it's just crazy right now!!!
> 
> I really can't even speak about how excited we are, I can't wait to groom a new Fort Wilderness camper!!! lol
> 
> Let the jokes begin...haha



Congrats!!  That is awesome!!  Babies are the best life changing experience that will ever happen to you!!  Nothing beats seeing WDW through the eyes of a child!


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

Congratulations!!!  Hmm, when do you think the first trip to the Fort will be with the little one?


----------



## happy_redhead

Congrats Colson!  I'm a newbie here, but I quickly learned I can get good information and a good laugh from your posts!

Kids are a life changing experience(2 boys), but well worth the ride.  Setting up a crib in the camper is a challenge, but it can be done!  Now if we have the camper up, the boys like to "yard camp"!

CONGRATULATIONS!  Any idea on the due date?  Keep us posted!


----------



## Colson39

Hey all   GatorDad, I thought maybe it was Jessica Alba from that one time, but ya know....lol.

Eeyore, well, the first trip to the Fort will be in the stomach a couple times, probably the first real trip to the Fort will be next November!

Redhead, glad you like my posts, this is a great forum, best one on the DIS!

As for a due date, right now a good guess is April 22nd, although she's getting more info from the doctor today.

One thing I learned today is that April 22nd is the day Animal Kingdom opened.  Future croc hunter perhaps??? lol 

I will definitely keep everyone posted, thanks for all the good words so far!


----------



## clkelley

Colson39 said:


> Well, since this is the only place I can post this...........
> 
> I just got home last night and found out that the wife is pregnant!!!!  I can't even begin to tell you how excited we are, we've only been trying for a couple months so it happened a bit sooner than we expected, but man, it's just crazy right now!!!
> 
> I really can't even speak about how excited we are, I can't wait to groom a new Fort Wilderness camper!!! lol
> 
> Let the jokes begin...haha



Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ldubberly

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!  Kids are wonderful (we have 4 from our previous marriages).

Fort Wilderness is the perfect place to "raise" them.  

Hey, if she goes a little past the due date of the Animal Kingdom opening, see if she can hold out until May 4th, my birthday.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

May 4th would be a great day.. it is our anniversary


----------



## tellnotails

congrats colson.......

your life is forever changed now...........


if it happens to be a girl........word of advice....when searching for names don't come up with ex-girlfriends' names.........trust me


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

tellnotails said:


> congrats colson.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if it happens to be a girl........word of advice....when searching for names don't come up with ex-girlfriends' names.........trust me


----------



## Colson39

Don't worry, her mother already calls me "Chrissy" sometimes just to annoy me, which was my ex's name.  We already have our fill of that...lol 

I think I have too many ex-girlfriends, I don't want to count all these names out....haha j/k


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I been out of the loop lately .  So time to catch up - I guess I lot has happened.

Colson went and got some poor girl pregnant - congratulations.  Judging by the pictures you post, I think we are all hoping the kid looks like your wife, not you.

For those who have requested the Kungaloosh recipe (ftwildernessguy's variation), here it is:

1/4 cup strawberry daiquiri mix
1/4 cup orange juice
1/4 cup Capt Morgan's spiced rum
1/4 cup Blackberry brandy or liquer

put in a blender (I use a magic bullet) with enough ice to make it slushy and mix away.

If any of you are having trouble making this, I will be at the fort 17-27 October and will give a class if I have enough interest.  Just bring booze.


----------



## Colson39

> Judging by the pictures you post, I think we are all hoping the kid looks like your wife, not you.



Yea, I hope so too   Although we'll have the same hair style for a while at least...lol

Great, talking about my future Olson and drinking in the same post.  As if he/she isn't going to have to fight that drinking gene already...lol


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

ftwildernessguy said:


> I been out of the loop lately .  So time to catch up - I guess I lot has happened.
> 
> Colson went and got some poor girl pregnant - congratulations.  Judging by the pictures you post, I think we are all hoping the kid looks like your wife, not you.
> 
> For those who have requested the Kungaloosh recipe (ftwildernessguy's variation), here it is:
> 
> 1/4 cup strawberry daiquiri mix
> 1/4 cup orange juice
> 1/4 cup Capt Morgan's spiced rum
> 1/4 cup Blackberry brandy or liquer
> 
> put in a blender (I use a magic bullet) with enough ice to make it slushy and mix away.
> 
> If any of you are having trouble making this, I will be at the fort 17-27 October and will give a class if I have enough interest.  Just bring booze.



We will be there Oct 28-21..... I am always up for a good class or two


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Colson39 said:


> Well, since this is the only place I can post this...........
> 
> I just got home last night and found out that the wife is pregnant!!!!  I can't even begin to tell you how excited we are, we've only been trying for a couple months so it happened a bit sooner than we expected, but man, it's just crazy right now!!!
> 
> I really can't even speak about how excited we are, I can't wait to groom a new Fort Wilderness camper!!! lol
> 
> Let the jokes begin...haha



No jokes from me.  Congratulations!

Mrs. TCD and I have been blessed with three princesses, and the fun didn't really begin until they showed up.

We have successfully raised the three DD's to love Ft. Wilderness, and they choose to go again and again.

Now you will have a built in excuse to go to the Fort- a lot!

TCD


----------



## Rhonda

Congratulations Colson!!!!      You could have started a new thread!  It would be totally on-topic -- a new future FW camper!!!


----------



## Colson39

lol, well maybe when we get the first ultrasound I'll do a little photoshopping and make a new thread then


----------



## Gatordad

Phil Rizzuto passed away today.  For most of you that means nothing or very little.  I, as a youth looked forward to listening/watching the Yankee Games on WPIX/WABC in NY.  Rizzuto was an announcer for the Yankees.  A piece of my childhood died today, and with it, a piece of me died.


----------



## wdwbound

Colson39 said:


> Well, since this is the only place I can post this...........
> 
> I just got home last night and found out that the wife is pregnant!!!!  I can't even begin to tell you how excited we are, we've only been trying for a couple months so it happened a bit sooner than we expected, but man, it's just crazy right now!!!
> 
> I really can't even speak about how excited we are, I can't wait to groom a new Fort Wilderness camper!!! lol
> 
> Let the jokes begin...haha



Congrats to you Colson and your wife!  You will definitely have the greatest time in the world showing your future Dis'er the WORLD!!!

Nancy


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Congratulations Chris. Soon it will be time to start making memories for the next generation of FW fans.


----------



## We4mickey

Congratulations! You will never see Disney the same again. Everything looks different through a little ones eyes. The first time we took our DS's I had tears in my eyes. To this day they won't stay anywhere, but FW.


----------



## lisa8200

Congratulations, Just a few more and our army will be complete ( ha ha ha ha ha ) you know, an evil laugh doesn't seem so evil when typed.. maybe it was the type of laugh


----------



## djblu883

Congrats COlson's!!!!! You are just statrting out on a new adventure that will bring you so many blessings and wonderful memories....well if its a girl...til she is about 13...hahahaha not really...CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## djblu883

ftwildernessguy said:


> I been out of the loop lately .  So time to catch up - I guess I lot has happened.
> 
> Colson went and got some poor girl pregnant - congratulations.  Judging by the pictures you post, I think we are all hoping the kid looks like your wife, not you.
> 
> For those who have requested the Kungaloosh recipe (ftwildernessguy's variation), here it is:
> 
> 1/4 cup strawberry daiquiri mix
> 1/4 cup orange juice
> 1/4 cup Capt Morgan's spiced rum
> 1/4 cup Blackberry brandy or liquer
> 
> put in a blender (I use a magic bullet) with enough ice to make it slushy and mix away.
> 
> If any of you are having trouble making this, I will be at the fort 17-27 October and will give a class if I have enough interest.  Just bring booze.



I'll be there...sign me up! 21st-29th!!!


----------



## stacktester

Seems like the time Mrs Olson got pregnant was around that little 4th of July trip last month. Gatordad and I were searching high and low for Colson. Everytime we saw a shaved head we were like ooh ooh there he is. Well Gatordad now we know why we didn't see him lol. 

Congrats to you and the miss Chris. I have a 9 y/o dd and she is the reason for me getting up every day. Can't wait to see many years of the new one on here growing up. Since we have our traditional Thanksgiving weekend at the fort maybe we'll see ya'll there.


----------



## Gatordad

You have hit the nail on the head, it's all making sense now........

Now if we knew where he was the night of June 12, 1994...........


----------



## hebbynan

Colson39 said:


> When did you graduate Cooper?  1993.  Hey, that's when I graduated.
> 
> just got home last night and found out that the wife is pregnant!!!! I can't even begin to tell you how excited we are, we've only been trying for a couple months so it happened a bit sooner than we expected, but man, it's just crazy right now!!!
> 
> I really can't even speak about how excited we are, I can't wait to groom a new Fort Wilderness camper!!! lol



I read all this forum all the time, but I only post occasionally when I feel the "need" to.  I have to say, this is one of those times.  First of all, let me congratulate both of you!  Babies are so exciting! They really are a ton of fun (and work, and lack of sleep, and a constant source of entertainment!).  Your life will never be the same from this moment on....but it's only for the better!  We have two sons, 7 and 3, and they truely are the loves of our lives!!  We can't remember what we ever did before we had them!

Secondly....wow!  We're the same age!  How cool is that?!


----------



## Colson39

Wow, thank you everyone for all the great compliments!  I'm going today to buy her a baby names book, this is going to be an interesting 8-9 months.

And man, I am going to buy so many baby Fort things when I'm there in November, they better be stocking up...hah.

P.S. Gatordad, I'm a huge baseball fan, I knew of Rizzuto because of his playing time actually, I guess I'm one of the few outside NY that didn't know him just for broadcasting.  I always love to research the old time players, baseball seemed so "classic" back then.

P.S. Here is a pic of my grandfather with Ted Williams.  They used to go fishing all the time in the Keys together, every time Ted would come down to go fishing they would meet up.  To be honest, I have no idea how they first met...lol.  Have a bunch of these pictures though.

Ted Williams is the second from the left, with the fishing pole in hand wearing the sunglasses.  My grandfather is second form the right, the one in the middle next to the guy with the captain hat on.  Looks like that was a good day of fishing


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

Gatordad said:


> Phil Rizzuto passed away today.  For most of you that means nothing or very little.  I, as a youth looked forward to listening/watching the Yankee Games on WPIX/WABC in NY.  Rizzuto was an announcer for the Yankees.  A piece of my childhood died today, and with it, a piece of me died.


They had a tribute to him on the radio this morning.  He was always fun to listen to.  

And a quick trivia question:  What hit song was Phil Rizzuto on?


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Trying to catch up from where I left off last time...so I shed a few tears, had a few laughs, got a little thirsty for that Kungaloosh, and now it's pure joy  ....Congrats Colson! Also, if your DW hasn't already got it, I  highly recommend "What to Expect When You're Expecting." That book was my bible throughout my pregnancy (although that was 12 years ago, there may be better ones now).


----------



## Colson39

We're going to the bookstore tonight, I'll be sure to tell her about it, thanks!


----------



## ldubberly

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Trying to catch up from where I left off last time...so I shed a few tears, had a few laughs, got a little thirsty for that Kungaloosh, and now it's pure joy  ....Congrats Colson! Also, if your DW hasn't already got it, I  highly recommend "What to Expect When You're Expecting." That book was my bible throughout my pregnancy (although that was 12 years ago, there may be better ones now).



After the baby is born, I loved "What To Expect The First Year" by the same author.  It was really helpful in the sections each month that would tell you 1) what your baby should be doing 2) what your baby could be doing, so you could know whether your child's progress is right on, advanced or behind for his/her age (which may need medical attention).  It helps ease the mind of a new parent with all the know it alls you meet.

Also, I'm not sure if you can buy it, but Blue Cross and Blue Sheild used to have a book called "Taking Care of Your Child" .  It has nearly every symptom a child can ever have and has neat question and answers for each one that can help you make a rational descision during those moments when you tend to panic over every breath your baby/child makes.  It gave me the confidence when I needed it to call the doctor on a weekend because I was able to diagnose a rash as being scarlet fever, and also, let me know when a symptom could wait until the next morning or if it only warranted a home remedy.


----------



## ldubberly

We are going to Disney this weekend for a last minute trip.  We are staying at Coronado Springs and visiting MGM. Woo hoo DH is so great!!!!


----------



## Gatordad

as long as your Grandfather wasn't the guy with the captain's hat.... that guy came straight from a scotch ad.  That's pretty cool he knew him.  I hate the Redsox, but my favorite one of all time would be Williams.... he gave up a lot of his career to serve our country.  These bozos today would never think of it, or if they did, they'd serve in California or something like that.




Paradise by the Dashboard lights, and Rizzuto said had he known he was being used in that manner for the song, he wouldn't have done it.


----------



## clkelley

djblu883 said:


> Congrats COlson's!!!!! You are just statrting out on a new adventure that will bring you so many blessings and wonderful memories....well if its a girl...til she is about 13...hahahaha not really...CONGRATS!!!!



If it's a boy, they turn into little monsters about 13 also.  (Not sure when they turn back into human beings again, mine are 19 & 20 and still haven't)

  Maybe one day the light bulb will turn on.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> as long as your Grandfather wasn't the guy with the captain's hat.... that guy came straight from a scotch ad.  That's pretty cool he knew him.  I hate the Redsox, but my favorite one of all time would be Williams.... he gave up a lot of his career to serve our country.  These bozos today would never think of it, or if they did, they'd serve in California or something like that.
> 
> 
> Paradise by the Dashboard lights, and Rizzuto said had he known he was being used in that manner for the song, he wouldn't have done it.



Holy cow, I think he's gonna make it!


----------



## 4mickey2

i want to be one of the first to say "it's going to be a girl!!"

i got a hunch 

congrats from us too...


----------



## ldubberly

4mickey2 said:


> i want to be one of the first to say "it's going to be a girl!!"
> 
> i got a hunch
> 
> congrats from us too...



No way.  Definitely a boy!!!!


----------



## happy_redhead

How bout one of each!


----------



## Colson39

Twins do run in my family.  You might have just jinxed us...lol


----------



## djblu883

clkelley said:


> If it's a boy, they turn into little monsters about 13 also.  (Not sure when they turn back into human beings again, mine are 19 & 20 and still haven't)
> 
> Maybe one day the light bulb will turn on.



I have a son as well but never had the troubles I did with the DD. We lived in the Scottsboro/ Guntersville area all that time and he stayed so busy camping and exploring the area and running cross county that he never found the time to be a monster! Now at 25 this month he is a police officer and still makes his Mama proud!!!! MY daughter at 30 is improved but still my problem "child" lol...I think if we lived back up there we would all be much happier campers...that is God's country for sure!!! oh and BTW I see you added a vine like thing on the side of your new camper...is that a trail of Mickey Heads???????from what I can see its cute...but how do you and hubby and 2 kids fit in it?????


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Colson39 said:


> Twins do run in my family.  You might have just jinxed us...lol




I am a twin, I wouldnt wish it on anyone


----------



## happy_redhead

Nah........no jinxing..........Children are a blessing no matter how many you get at the time!

How's she feeling?


----------



## happy_redhead

Holy Cow my trips getting close.....I better start packing!  We've never been in October before....anyone have any ideas on the weather?


----------



## MomOfDisneyBoys

Hooray for new additions to the family!

We are in the early stages of the adoption process, and in preparing our sons for a sister (or sisters) one of their biggest concerns was "But what if our new sisters don't like Disney?!?" (We won't be getting a baby, she [or they] will likely be age 5-10)

They are not worried about sharing a bathroom with girls, fighting or anything else, as long as they don't have to give up Disney!


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

MomOfDisneyBoys said:


> Hooray for new additions to the family!
> 
> We are in the early stages of the adoption process, and in preparing our sons for a sister (or sisters) one of their biggest concerns was "But what if our new sisters don't like Disney?!?" (We won't be getting a baby, she [or they] will likely be age 5-10)
> 
> They are not worried about sharing a bathroom with girls, fighting or anything else, as long as they don't have to give up Disney!


Smart boys knowing what's important in life!   Good luck with the adoption process.  I hope everything goes quickly and smoothly for you.


----------



## stacktester

bigdisneydaddy said:


> I am a twin, I wouldnt wish it on anyone



You mean there's 2 of you? Please tell me it's fraternal and not identical. I don't think there's room for 2 Scott's lol.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

stacktester said:


> You mean there's 2 of you? Please tell me it's fraternal and not identical. I don't think there's room for 2 Scott's lol.



We are identical. He doesnt camp, he prefers the Wilderness lodge.


----------



## stacktester

bigdisneydaddy said:


> We are identical. He doesnt camp, he prefers the Wilderness lodge.



He doesn't know what he's missing huh? Even though the lodge is nice to walk around and maybe grab a bite to eat I still prefer FW.


----------



## Colson39

> We are identical. He doesnt camp, he prefers the Wilderness lodge.



I think we have just entered the Twilight Zone............... 

She is doing great so far, it's still really early on, so at this point everything is happy happy.  At this point..lol!


----------



## mamaloya

I got this on another board that I am on but thought you guys here would really enjoy it...

As explained by Cliff Cavin, of Cheers, to Norm, the Buffalo Theory went as follows:

" Well, you see Norm, it's like this.... a herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it is the slowest and the weakest at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members. In much the same way, the human brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells. Excessive intake of alcohol, as we know, kills brain cells. But naturally, it attacks the slowest and weakest brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a faster and more efficient machine. That's why you always feel smarter after a few beers."


----------



## clkelley

What Was Red is Now Blue and Mouse Ears Too!!

Check out my paint job on the camper and my graphics test. (Blog link in signature)

Opinions???

Thanks!


----------



## Colson39

Wow, love the new graphics!  I really like how you have the Mickeys getting larger as they wave up near the door.  That is going to be one spiffy camper!


----------



## Tri-circle-D

clkelley said:


> What Was Red is Now Blue and Mouse Ears Too!!
> 
> Check out my paint job on the camper and my graphics test. (Blog link in signature)
> 
> Opinions???
> 
> Thanks!



Carol-  Just visited your blog.  GREAT JOB!!!!!!  It is really amazing that it came out looking so good, and that you did it yourself!

I really like your camper!  I love the outdoor kitchen! If I can help it, I never cook in our pop-up-  I don't want all the humidity/smoke/grease, etc. in the camper.  That outdoor kitchen looks perfect.

I have a question about your removing the legs from your table.  Are you never going to set it up as a table?  I have a dinette set up like that in my camper that converts into a bed.  I find that table real useful, so I wouldn't want to remove the legs.  I'm just wondering if you have some other plan.

Also, just wondering- is there an AC unit in there somewhere?  I couldn't camp in Florida without one.

TCD


----------



## clkelley

Tri-circle-D said:


> Carol-  Just visited your blog.  GREAT JOB!!!!!!  It is really amazing that it came out looking so good, and that you did it yourself!
> 
> I really like your camper!  I love the outdoor kitchen! If I can help it, I never cook in our pop-up-  I don't want all the humidity/smoke/grease, etc. in the camper.  That outdoor kitchen looks perfect.
> 
> I have a question about your removing the legs from your table.  Are you never going to set it up as a table?  I have a dinette set up like that in my camper that converts into a bed.  I find that table real useful, so I wouldn't want to remove the legs.  I'm just wondering if you have some other plan.
> 
> Also, just wondering- is there an AC unit in there somewhere?  I couldn't camp in Florida without one.
> 
> TCD



Thanks!!

If you look further back in the blog, we purchased an aluminum roll-up table from Sam's which we put under the awning over the kitchen to eat on.

Making up and breaking down the bed is lots of work, too much to do daily, and we have only about 200 lbs of CCC (cargo carrying capacity) for the camper, so reducing that 20 pounds will make a difference.  If the weather is really miserable, we will just eat out and can fold up half of the bed and put our little side table in there to play cards or something.

Yes, it has a 9,000 BTU Cool Cat Air Conditioner and Heat Pump with adjustable thermostat.  You can hang meat in there!!!!


----------



## We4mickey

Love what you've done to your camper. I looked at your blog. I don't know if I would be daring enough to try it, but it looks GREAT!


----------



## Rhonda

mamaloya said:


> I got this on another board that I am on but thought you guys here would really enjoy it...
> 
> As explained by Cliff Cavin, of Cheers, to Norm, the Buffalo Theory went as follows:
> 
> " Well, you see Norm, it's like this.... a herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it is the slowest and the weakest at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members. In much the same way, the human brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells. Excessive intake of alcohol, as we know, kills brain cells. But naturally, it attacks the slowest and weakest brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a faster and more efficient machine. That's why you always feel smarter after a few beers."







LOL!   

Since this is pretty off-topic though, I'm going to merge it in with the "Useless Facts & Chit-Chat Thread" where everyone can discuss this theory!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

mamaloya said:


> I got this on another board that I am on but thought you guys here would really enjoy it...
> 
> As explained by Cliff Cavin, of Cheers, to Norm, the Buffalo Theory went as follows:
> 
> " Well, you see Norm, it's like this.... a herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it is the slowest and the weakest at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members. In much the same way, the human brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells. Excessive intake of alcohol, as we know, kills brain cells. But naturally, it attacks the slowest and weakest brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a faster and more efficient machine. That's why you always feel smarter after a few beers."



That explains why, as I have grown older, my mind functions at blazing speeds, soaking up information like a super computer and spitting out useless facts faster than a normal mind can comprehend them.


----------



## DebbieT11

Whooo hooooo for you!  I'm kinda new here, but wanted to wish you a BIG congrats!!!   




Colson39 said:


> Well, since this is the only place I can post this...........
> 
> I just got home last night and found out that the wife is pregnant!!!!  I can't even begin to tell you how excited we are, we've only been trying for a couple months so it happened a bit sooner than we expected, but man, it's just crazy right now!!!
> 
> I really can't even speak about how excited we are, I can't wait to groom a new Fort Wilderness camper!!! lol
> 
> Let the jokes begin...haha


----------



## Cndrsgrl

Carol , 

Love the look.  Wonder if my dad (mountaineermickey) will let me paint his 36 ft bounder?.hmmmm.    I could replace the roo with some mickey's....  

lois


----------



## tellnotails

god i miss cliff..........what happened to all the good tv??????

Mash
taxi
3 is company
cheers
newhart


----------



## Colson39

Cndrsgrl said:


> Carol ,
> 
> Love the look.  Wonder if my dad (mountaineermickey) will let me paint his 36 ft bounder?.hmmmm.    I could replace the roo with some mickey's....
> 
> lois




You actually *want* to paint a 36 foot camper?  Have fun...lol


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

clkelley said:


> What Was Red is Now Blue and Mouse Ears Too!!
> 
> Check out my paint job on the camper and my graphics test. (Blog link in signature)
> 
> Opinions???
> 
> Thanks!



looks awesome!!  I hope to see it one day at the Fort!


----------



## mamaloya

Colson39 said:


> Well, since this is the only place I can post this...........
> 
> I just got home last night and found out that the wife is pregnant!!!!  I can't even begin to tell you how excited we are, we've only been trying for a couple months so it happened a bit sooner than we expected, but man, it's just crazy right now!!!
> 
> I really can't even speak about how excited we are, I can't wait to groom a new Fort Wilderness camper!!! lol
> 
> Let the jokes begin...haha




CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!       I love babies!!! (Can you tell by my sig?)  We've been working on #7 with no luck this far.     Children are the best gifts in the whole world.  We have taken babies camping and to WDW for quite a while now.  Some people say they hold you back.  I say they give you a reason to keep going!!!  Only you are forced to move a lot quicker just to keep up with them.

I totally agree about WDW being a whole new place through their eyes.  During the fireworks, I find myself watching the littles instead of the show. It is amazing.  You are in for the ride of your life.

As for the due date... dh's bday is the 22nd and ds's is the 24th.  April is a good month to have a baby in.  Just before it gets too hot to be preggo.

Congrats again!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cndrsgrl

Colson39 said:


> You actually *want* to paint a 36 foot camper?  Have fun...lol



oh, not all of it...   But it does need a little pixie dust to it.  Dad would like a flying wv on it..  btw, congrats to you and your wife.  I'm an OB RN.  Hope she (and you) do well.


----------



## gon2wdw55

Hi all we are new to the boards but have been reading for about a year. I'll try posting & see if I get it


----------



## clkelley

gon2wdw55 said:


> Hi all we are new to the boards but have been reading for about a year. I'll try posting & see if I get it



You got it!!!

Welcome!!!!!!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

djblu883 said:


> We lived in the Scottsboro/ Guntersville area ..I think if we lived back up there we would all be much happier campers...that is God's country for sure!!!



Cool! I grew up in Guntersville! My family still lives there. I didn't know anyone on these boards even knew where that is! It has some really nice areas for primitive camping. I totally agree, it's definitely God's country!


----------



## Katie Dawn

Colson39 said:


> Well, since this is the only place I can post this...........
> 
> I just got home last night and found out that the wife is pregnant!!!!  I can't even begin to tell you how excited we are, we've only been trying for a couple months so it happened a bit sooner than we expected, but man, it's just crazy right now!!!
> 
> I really can't even speak about how excited we are, I can't wait to groom a new Fort Wilderness camper!!! lol
> 
> Let the jokes begin...haha


 
Congratulations Colson!!!!!!  YEA!!!!!!


----------



## gon2wdw55

I'll post on useless facts cause I'm mostly useless, ha ha. Going to the fort 1 nite sept. 7 then on to 7 nite disney western cruise, back to the fort sept. 15 to oct.6 four weeks of vacation woohoo! DW has to work 2 of these weeks remote so we will be at a perferred site for internet. Guess I'll have to find something to do while she works. Hope to meet some of you, we will  have a GMC2500HD blue and a 31 foot jayco stop by if you see us. Glad to be part of the boards.


----------



## greytmom

gon2wdw55 said:


> I'll post on useless facts cause I'm mostly useless, ha ha. Going to the fort 1 nite sept. 7 then on to 7 nite disney western cruise, back to the fort sept. 15 to oct.6 four weeks of vacation woohoo! DW has to work 2 of these weeks remote so we will be at a perferred site for internet. Guess I'll have to find something to do while she works. Hope to meet some of you, we will  have a GMC2500HD blue and a 31 foot jayco stop by if you see us. Glad to be part of the boards.



Very nice!  Now that's what I call a vacation!!!


----------



## cajunpeach

clkelley said:


> What Was Red is Now Blue and Mouse Ears Too!!
> 
> Check out my paint job on the camper and my graphics test. (Blog link in signature)
> 
> Opinions???
> 
> Thanks!




I love it.  Your blog is so impressive.  Any thoughts to turning your "port hole" window on your door to either look like a mickey head or maybe even a cruise ship safety toss thingy???? (sorry for the lack of propery terminology) - Like Disney cruise line has painted on the sides of the ships? Just a thought.  I love watching the transformation of your tt


----------



## clkelley

cajunpeach said:


> I love it.  Your blog is so impressive.  Any thoughts to turning your "port hole" window on your door to either look like a mickey head or maybe even a cruise ship safety toss thingy???? (sorry for the lack of propery terminology) - Like Disney cruise line has painted on the sides of the ships? Just a thought.  I love watching the transformation of your tt



Probably not.  However, we are looking to find a professional full color Sorceror Mickey to put on either side shooting his wand toward the back.

That may be difficult to find though due to licensing issues.  I can make 
Mouse Ears and stick them on there cause I'm not making any money and not selling it, but I can't ask a graphics place to do it.


----------



## Colson39

clkelley said:


> Probably not.  However, we are looking to find a professional full color Sorceror Mickey to put on either side shooting his wand toward the back.
> 
> That may be difficult to find though due to licensing issues.  I can make
> Mouse Ears and stick them on there cause I'm not making any money and not selling it, but I can't ask a graphics place to do it.



We had the same problem when we were trying to get some shirts made once.  Graphics place won't do anything that has a Mickey in it.


----------



## cajunpeach

clkelley said:


> Probably not.  However, we are looking to find a professional full color Sorceror Mickey to put on either side shooting his wand toward the back.
> 
> That may be difficult to find though due to licensing issues.  I can make
> Mouse Ears and stick them on there cause I'm not making any money and not selling it, but I can't ask a graphics place to do it.




Maybe you could make it yourself.  I don't know the exact link but, there was a thread  of campsites and campers.  Anywho, someone had made a Fort Wilderness sticker by taking a design and blowing it up.  Not sure of specific details but it can be done.  I think she had connections at printing shop.  My DH has a PO box at a UPS store.  He was very chatty with the owner and he asked to have a licensed item blown up and laminated and the guy did it no prob.  It's who ya know, I guess.  I'm very envious.  I would love to have a Fort sticker on my TT.  

Update...found the link, it's post #31 : http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1419316&page=3

Good luck!


----------



## clkelley

cajunpeach said:


> Maybe you could make it yourself.  I don't know the exact link but, there was a thread  of campsites and campers.  Anywho, someone had made a Fort Wilderness sticker by taking a design and blowing it up.  Not sure of specific details but it can be done.  I think she had connections at printing shop.  My DH has a PO box at a UPS store.  He was very chatty with the owner and he asked to have a licensed item blown up and laminated and the guy did it no prob.  It's who ya know, I guess.  I'm very envious.  I would love to have a Fort sticker on my TT.
> 
> Update...found the link, it's post #31 : http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1419316&page=3
> 
> Good luck!



Yeah, I could order the vinyl material, and I'm pretty good with scanning, pulling things off the internet, etc., but don't have any way to print on the vinyl stuff.


----------



## djblu883

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Cool! I grew up in Guntersville! My family still lives there. I didn't know anyone on these boards even knew where that is! It has some really nice areas for primitive camping. I totally agree, it's definitely God's country!



we have a Lake house there directly across from the state park. We can actually hear the campers in the primitve areas at night across the water...I spent all my summers there at my Grandmoms...what a wonderful place for kids...best place next to WDW for sure!!!! one of our fav areas to camp around there is at Bucks Pocket!!


----------



## djblu883

clkelley said:


> Yeah, I could order the vinyl material, and I'm pretty good with scanning, pulling things off the internet, etc., but don't have any way to print on the vinyl stuff.



so far you have done a great job...i have every confidence you will find a way to make your project complete!!!


----------



## DebbieT11

Hey, I print out waterproof vinyl labels all the time for my stuff.... I make soap for a living.  Whatcha need printed?  I can do full sized sheets up to 8 1/2 x 11.......




clkelley said:


> Yeah, I could order the vinyl material, and I'm pretty good with scanning, pulling things off the internet, etc., but don't have any way to print on the vinyl stuff.


----------



## AuburnJen92

djblu883 said:


> so far you have done a great job...i have every confidence you will find a way to make your project complete!!!



I have a digital vinyl cutter here and whatever you need, I can make you.  Here is some of our work....just pm me and we can get you what you want cut out...


----------



## Gatordad

People............ helping people...................


----------



## AuburnJen92

Isn't that what we are here for?  I have a line on some tix, although they are in your section.  I will keep you posted.  I am pulling a large favor in, but hey!  what are they for if you can't use them!


----------



## Gatordad

thank you thank you thank you....  but don't get too large of a favor, i don't want you to have to change your name to Alberta or  repaing your rig orange and blue.....


----------



## AuburnJen92

Nah, I will just be a slave to one of the teachers at school.  I don't mind because she is not a constant ringer of my phone and she doesn't kill her computer every day like some others I know...and I would only paint my rig navy blue and burnt orange by the way....but you already knew that....


----------



## djblu883

AuburnJen92 said:


> I have a digital vinyl cutter here and whatever you need, I can make you.  Here is some of our work....just pm me and we can get you what you want cut out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok I'll do that!!! THANKS!!


----------



## Colson39

Well, I was about to post this in the "Why are threads closed" thread, but in between the time it took me to make the last picture and the time I clicked on post, Rhonda had already closed it.  They're just too fast around here 

However, I didn't spend all that time with my great MS Paint skills making the picture to let it go to waste, so I guess I'll just share here...lol

------------------------------------------------------
Re: Why are some threads locked???

I have the solution to all your problems.  As long as you don't talk about:






or






or 






or any combination of the above...






...you are in absolutely no danger.  If you talk about any of the above, you are treading on thin ice.  *ESPECIALLY* if you bring the peacocks into the conversation, whoa nelly, watch out then!!


----------



## Gatordad

good one...... but you left out the kids driving the peacocks around in the cart.


----------



## tellnotails

Where is the mug colson???????????

You call yourself a player........


----------



## Colson39

Better????






lol


----------



## Gatordad

Yes, you forgot the mug, and you should have had the cart jumping ala General Lee over the wall into WL taking the underage kids and smoking peacocks pool hopping before they sneak into EMH using one room card.


----------



## Colson39

tellnotails said:


> Where is the mug colson???????????
> 
> You call yourself a player........



Actually, mug discussions are rather rare on this forum, that's more on the resort forum and park forums, so they really don't fit in here.  Thankfully....


----------



## Gatordad

getting there, very good.  that is an angry baby.


----------



## tellnotails

I dont see the peecock holding any overpriced HDDR tickets.....he looks like he has a blue collar to me............


----------



## Rhonda

Wow Colson!  I didn't realize your baby was born already!  It seems like just last week you were telling us that you were expecting!   He looks a lot like you!    

Tellnotails:  Sorry, my collar is definitely blue and I love the HDDR!!!  (Of course I go without eating for a week before vacation, just so I can afford it! LOL)


----------



## tellnotails

stick with me kid I'll show ya the ropes


----------



## Colson39

Rhonda said:


> Wow Colson!  I didn't realize your baby was born already!  It seems like just last week you were telling us that you were expecting!   He looks a lot like you!
> 
> Tellnotails:  Sorry, my collar is definitely blue and I love the HDDR!!!  (Of course I go without eating for a week before vacation, just so I can afford it! LOL)




haha, please please please don't let me have devil baby...lol

P.S. Peacocks are considered one of the most "royal" and "upper class" of birds, they have been associated with kings and queens for centuries.  They definitely are not blue collar, and if they were holding HDDR tickets, they would definitely be front seat...hah 

Now I'm going to go get me some Winn Dixie fried chicken, a couple strawberries out of the neighbors garden, a few Milwaukees, and go find a Youtube video of the Hoop Dee Doo.


----------



## tellnotails

+1 my friend +1


----------



## Mr Man

Colson39 said:


> Better????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol



Man, that is one mean looking baby.  Just wait til he hears that he will have to stand (the whole way) on the boat to MK (after parking his golf cart and chaining his smoldering peacock to the bumper).  I wouldn't wanna be there for that.  No sirree Bob.

I, of course, will be off feeding the less fortunate, bathing lepers, bringing goodness and such, as is my wont.


----------



## tellnotails

Mr Man said:


> Man, that is one mean looking baby.  Just wait til he hears that he will have to stand (the whole way) on the boat to MK (after parking his golf cart and chaining his smoldering peacock to the bumper).  I wouldn't wanna be there for that.  No sirree Bob.
> 
> I, of course, will be off feeding the less fortunate, bathing lepers, bringing goodness and such, as is my wont.




You are safe here but only here.........

I was told that this was the boringest forum 2 years ago......

welcome....do you like prev sts??????


----------



## Mr Man

tellnotails said:


> You are safe here but only here.........
> 
> I was told that this was the boringest forum 2 years ago......
> 
> welcome....do you like prev sts??????



Tellnotails,

Thanks for the welcome.  This forum seems pretty active to me......  

The Prevost question is a loaded one methinks..... lol  (sensing Blue Collar/White collar comparisons etc).  I don't dwell on socio-economic status much.  Just another way to separate ourselves (which if we must do so, let's do it by nice/not nice/indifferent I say)   

By coincidence, I was actually at FW during the "Running of the Prevost" Spring Break.  We stayed in the 300 loop.  For giggles, DW and I tried to pick out Prevost people at FW and could never tell for sure.  Happily, they pretty much just look like "the rest of us" (was kinda expecting to be able to track them by the sound of their jangling jewelry or sumpin')   

A good buddy of mine from work traveled with us to FW and he was mistakenly placed in the the same loop as the Prevost group.  He was a bit uncomfortable with his 25' TT amidst such luxury, but he said everybody treated them very well.  His family was invited to the closed loop soiree they held (pinky aloft, "I say old chum, how aboot a topper for my brandy good man").

In any event, I would never buy a Prevost (super luxury RV), but wouldn't mind being able to "afford" one at some point.

Regards,


----------



## Colson39

anyways...........

I heard there is a bunch of rain headed towards Florida in the next few days or so, supposed to drench the state.

Had a nice amount of rain the last week at least, after it hadn't rained in almost 2 weeks.


----------



## Colson39

Mr Man said:


> The Prevost question is a loaded one methinks..... lol  (sensing Blue Collar/White collar comparisons etc).  I don't dwell on socio-economic status much.  Just another way to separate ourselves (which if we must do so, let's do it by nice/not nice/indifferent I say)
> 
> By coincidence, I was actually at FW during the "Running of the Prevost" Spring Break.  We stayed in the 300 loop.  For giggles, DW and I tried to pick out Prevost people at FW and could never tell for sure.  Happily, they pretty much just look like "the rest of us" (was kinda expecting to be able to track them by the sound of their jangling jewelry or sumpin')
> 
> A good buddy of mine from work traveled with us to FW and he was mistakenly placed in the the same loop as the Prevost group.  He was a bit uncomfortable with his 25' TT amidst such luxury, but he said everybody treated them very well.  His family was invited to the closed loop soiree they held (pinky aloft, "I say old chum, how aboot a topper for my brandy good man").
> 
> In any event, I would never buy a Prevost (super luxury RV), but wouldn't mind being able to "afford" one at some point.
> 
> Regards,



Yea, most of us try to stay out of distuingishing between the "classes", it's rude, and not really something that we encourage around here.  Rich or poor, you can be nice or mean, doesn't really matter if you're blue collar or white collar.

So you'll notice that most of us try to take the high road when it comes to those kinds of discussions.  Plus they tend to get threads locked rather quickly


----------



## tellnotails

still ticks me off I didn't get to join that " classy " debate......


----------



## Mr Man

Colson39 said:


> Yea, most of us try to stay out of distinguishing between the "classes", it's rude, and not really something that we encourage around here.  Rich or poor, you can be nice or mean, doesn't really matter if you're blue collar or white collar.
> 
> So you'll notice that most of us try to take the high road when it comes to those kinds of discussions.  Plus they tend to get threads locked rather quickly



Colson39,

We are of like mind.   

I have to admit, for me there is a certain adolescent pleasure in seeing how much the Moderator Gods will endure before they intervene in the lives of us mere mortals and reset the universe we dwell in.  I am not talking about maliciously "stirring the pot" or being mean spirited of course.  But, it is definitely entertaining to push "some" boundaries "sometimes" and good clean fun to boot.  Is this wrong of me?  If so, dang.

BTW Congrats on the upcoming "bundle of joy" (scrolled back a few pages).  Our children are the best thing that ever happened to me & DW (Disney has now become even more of a "no-brainer").  Here  are my best wishes that it has the same effect for you and yours.

Best regards,


----------



## Colson39

We finally got to tell her mother, I got the whole thing on video, it was like out of a movie.  Lots of crying and hugging, even brought a tear to my eye...lol.

We then spent the rest of the weekend buying baby stuff with her mom


----------



## Rhonda

Mr Man said:


> I have to admit, for me there is a certain adolescent pleasure in seeing how much the Moderator Gods will endure before they intervene in the lives of us mere mortals and reset the universe we dwell in.  I am not talking about maliciously "stirring the pot" or being mean spirited of course.  But, it is definitely entertaining to push "some" boundaries "sometimes" and good clean fun to boot.  Is this wrong of me?  If so, dang.




 And this used to be such a nice, friendly Camping board... 

Well, at least Disney Campers and I know who to keep our eye on now!!


----------



## Colson39

Yea, I'm sorry Mr. Man, but you just opened up Pandora's Box...lol 

I think the main reason for the change in the camping forum is there are just many more people that are aware of the DIS now.  It has become much more mainstream than it used to be, and this of course leads to more people visiting other forums.

Also, let's not forget, after 9/11 there was a huge downswing in Disney attendance.  Numbers are just recently getting back and above where they were (in fact, I think Disney attendance NOW is higher than it was right before 9/11).  I think for a few years in there people weren't as concerned with vacationing and probably didn't spend as much time on these boards.

As well, Disney has really opened the flood gates when it comes up to upgrading WDW.  They are adding lots of new rides, updating hotels, new events/parades, new restaurants, nightlife, shops, the list goes on and on.  I can't remember anytime in WDW history (other than obviously when it was first created) that had such a constant amount of change.

It's a great time to be a WDW fan, it really is


----------



## Mr Man

Colson39 said:


> We finally got to tell her mother, I got the whole thing on video, it was like out of a movie.  Lots of crying and hugging, even brought a tear to my eye...lol.
> 
> We then spent the rest of the weekend buying baby stuff with her mom



LOL Nothing wrong with "eye sweating" and "emotional grappling" as I call it (my stern, strict upbringing requires me to maintain emotional distance from these events).  It sounds like a special moment to remember and great you have it documented.  You are very fortunate.  

I envy you this experience and would go through it again and again until I had a baseball team's worth of children.  Why, we would tour the country like the Partridge Family havin' adventures and such.  Yet, two is all I get (just plain greedy I suppose).

As I recall, my "baby arrival formal notification session" with the in-laws went more along the lines of, _ DFIL "so, marked her up good didn't you boy!"  DMIL "I sure hope the baby looks like our daughter" _(cue back-slapping, cigars, booze & yes, much eye-sweating).  Of course, they were speaking German, but I have an active imagination and that is what I would expect them to say........  I mean look at my picture.... I'm *Baloo the freakin' Bear *fer cryin' out loud.


----------



## djblu883

My new DIL was put through heck by her parents before she wed my son. Our family wasn't worthy of hers because we weren't of the same class....well Daddy is a computer geek at a tractor store...and Mama doesn't work....what makes them better than ours? I work  full time as a traveling PT!!! Most likely make as much or more than Daddy....HUMPH....i gave up collars in my youth by choice when I could have "worn one"....the way Ithought about it then and now..doesn't matter what walk of life you come from....we are ALL equal when the big GUY is looking at us!!! Oh and BTW...Daddy and Mama didn't pay a penny to see thier daughter marry...I did...and gladly! I'm proud of my new daughter!!!


----------



## Mr Man

djblu883 said:


> My new DIL was put through heck by her parents before she wed my son. Our family wasn't worthy of hers because we weren't of the same class....well Daddy is a computer geek at a tractor store...and Mama doesn't work....what makes them better than ours? I work  full time as a traveling PT!!! Most likely make as much or more than Daddy....HUMPH....i gave up collars in my youth by choice when I could have "worn one"....the way Ithought about it then and now...doesn't matter what walk of life you come from....we are ALL equal when the big GUY is looking at us!!! Oh and BTW...Daddy and Mama didn't pay a penny to see thier daughter marry...I did...and gladly! I'm proud of my new daughter!!!



People are funny eh........or as my Grandma would say, "there's just no accounting for some folks- bless their hearts" (it's a Southern killin' with kindness thing)  She would then smile knowingly.  

Glad you are happy with the addition to your family.  That is what counts most.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Just finished posting my favorite foods at WDW.  

Lunch today - PB&J!

My wife's cruel joke, I guess.


----------



## Colson39

Today I am nursing a hangover after going out with some friends last night.

This is going to be a longgggggggggggggggggg day   This is why you're not supposed to go out during the weekdays...lol


----------



## Colson39

Sweet, all of us at work just went outside and heard the sonic boom as the space shuttle flew over on it's way to land at Cape Canaverel.

Two really loud booms, so freaking cool!!!! :


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Colson39 said:


> Sweet, all of us at work just went outside and heard the sonic boom as the space shuttle flew over on it's way to land at Cape Kennedy.
> 
> Two really loud booms, so freaking cool!!!! :



It scared the crap out of me!!  I was sitting here on the computer and it was freaking loud this time!!  Just glad it didn't wake up my sleeping lil man!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Colson39 said:


> Sweet, all of us at work just went outside and heard the sonic boom as the space shuttle flew over on it's way to land at Cape Kennedy.
> 
> Two really loud booms, so freaking cool!!!! :



Am I wrong or didn't the name change back to Cape Canaveral like it used to be in the 60's?  I thought it was the Kennedy Space Center at Cape Canaveral now.  Fill me in all you Floridians!


----------



## Colson39

ftwildernessguy said:


> Am I wrong or didn't the name change back to Cape Canaveral like it used to be in the 60's?  I thought it was the Kennedy Space Center at Cape Canaveral now.  Fill me in all you Floridians!



Oops, I meant to say Cape Canaverel, I must have been thinking about the Kennedy Space Center at the same time.

And yea, it was really loud this time, we weren't expecting it to be so loud, you could actually feel it and made the hair on your arms twinge a bit.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

ftwildernessguy said:


> Am I wrong or didn't the name change back to Cape Canaveral like it used to be in the 60's?  I thought it was the Kennedy Space Center at Cape Canaveral now.  Fill me in all you Floridians!



Colson was just showing his age


----------



## happy_redhead

Hey Colson...........What's a sonic boom do to a hangover?


----------



## ftwildernessguy

ftwildernessguy's cure for a hangover - KUNGALOOSH!


----------



## tellnotails

I tried 1 cup morgan/1cup OJ/1cup blackberry brandy/1cup strawberry daq.


Loaded the blender with ice and walla.............a mild slush 

Did I do something wrong??????? or are you just playing us poor folk...

oops   I mean frugal


----------



## Colson39

happy_redhead said:


> Hey Colson...........What's a sonic boom do to a hangover?



Luckily, the hangover is mostly gone now.  Maybe the sonic boom jolted something on my insides...lol.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

tellnotails said:


> I tried 1 cup morgan/1cup OJ/1cup blackberry brandy/1cup strawberry daq.
> 
> 
> Loaded the blender with ice and walla.............a mild slush
> 
> Did I do something wrong??????? or are you just playing us poor folk...
> 
> oops   I mean frugal



Probably too much ice.  It should be slushy, but with a kick.


----------



## ldubberly

Colson39 said:


> We finally got to tell her mother, I got the whole thing on video, it was like out of a movie.  Lots of crying and hugging, even brought a tear to my eye...lol.
> 
> We then spent the rest of the weekend buying baby stuff with her mom



Do I read this correctly?  We all knew before MOM!!!   We really are like a big family here , like a bunch of brothers and sisters.


----------



## stacktester

ldubberly said:


> Do I read this correctly?  We all knew before MOM!!!   We really are like a big family here , like a bunch of brothers and sisters.



Colson don't let her know this information. You may want to grow hair so u have some skin left after she waps you.


----------



## Colson39

Hair is so overrated.  I've been shaving my head for years now.  Don't have to pay for a haircut, nice and cool during the summer, and I can walk around saying "Who loves ya baby" 

P.S. The only reason we waited to tell her mom was because we were having a surprise 60th birthday party for her mom last Friday.  We thought the perfect gift during the party would be to let her know that her only child was pregant.  It worked out PERFECTLY, and I am so glad that we did it that way instead of telling her just a couple days in advance.

Not that I don't think we're all one big happy family either


----------



## kg66

I was thinking the same thing, about all of us knowing before Mom, but after reading Colson's post, timing is everything! Great job Colson, and congrats too by the way! I haven't been able to post to you since you announced. The shopping has only begun, my DH would tell you! He swears our DD's first word was VISA, and not Dadda!


----------



## Colson39

haha!

Yea, even though it's rather early, we spent the whole weekend with her mom shopping.  Well, I more kind of tagged along and waited outside some of the stores...lol.  I think they were just looking for an excuse to shop, and now they have a 24/7 excuse...lol.

I will not let my child be spoiled and turn into a brat, but man, it's going to be hard....lol!


----------



## ldubberly

Colson39 said:


> haha!
> 
> Yea, even though it's rather early, we spent the whole weekend with her mom shopping.  Well, I more kind of tagged along and waited outside some of the stores...lol.  I think they were just looking for an excuse to shop, and now they have a 24/7 excuse...lol.
> 
> I will not let my child be spoiled and turn into a brat, but man, it's going to be hard....lol!



Always remember, there is a difference between spoiled and spoiled brat.  Your kid(s) are going to be spoiled (what percentage of the population do you think goes to Disney as often as you do???)  However, its the teaching of appreciation and the simple things in life that make the difference. (isn't that why you stay at FW instead of GF??)


----------



## Colson39

ldubberly said:


> Always remember, there is a difference between spoiled and spoiled brat.  Your kid(s) are going to be spoiled (what percentage of the population do you think goes to Disney as often as you do???)  However, its the teaching of appreciation and the simple things in life that make the difference. (isn't that why you stay at FW instead of GF??)



Well, it's kind of easy for us to go to Disney cause we live so close   Although I understand where you're coming from, I've been blessed with a good career 

And yes, I will definitely be sure to teach my children appreciation.  I was raised in a working class family, but my parents really made sure we made the most of it.  We weren't dirt poor by any means, but we weren't filthy rich either.  They both worked hard, and we were able to do a lot of things.  Although I have stayed in some rather nasty hotels...lol.

P.S. I wouldn't mind staying at the Grand Floridian either!  That is such a gorgeous hotel, we actually were planning on staying there for our 1 year anniversary in January, but now with the little one on the way we've decided to put it off till the following year.  I've stayed in every hotel on Disney property at some point, the ONLY one I've never stayed in is the Grand Floridian.  That actually sounds spoiled, but I have been to Disney quite a few times...lol.  Also, a lot of those were stayed at when I worked for Walt Disney World, those 50% off on rooms really helped...heh.

I wanted to have one resort that whenever I got married I could stay the first time there with my wife.  Didn't want to have memories from other ex-girlfriends or anything (which every time we stay somewhere else, her first question is "So who did you stay at this hotel with?"  ), someplace that I would only have memories with my wife.  I still can't believe I made it this far and actually did it, now I just have to stay there...lol.


----------



## ldubberly

We are the same way (3 1/2 hours from Disney).  In fact, we just did a quick trip last weekend to Coronado Springs.  We are attempting to stay at each of the hotels at least once as well, and it was on the list.

We have 4 kids (his two and my two).  We like going to Disney because it allows for more opportunities to share time together as a family. I don't know about everyone else, but life at home can be like a rat race. Its hard to even plan a dinner together because it seems there is something always on the calendar (one is in ROTC, one is playing football, DH is finishing up his masters [graduates Sept 22nd!!!!], t-ball, board meetings, school open houses times 4, etc,).  We do try to have the kids bring their friends to our house for their gatherings so we can have a way to identify them other than by what we see in a photograph  Of course then we have so many kids at the house, we forget which ones are really ours. (Doesn't help that the "other" children are starting to call us mom and dad too.)

Well, what I was trying to say before our everyday reality came babbling out of my keyboard, is that Disney lets us slow down, especially FW.  Its our world away from our world.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Woah, finally trying to catch up ...don't you just hate it when work gets in the way of play  



djblu883 said:


> one of our fav areas to camp around there is at Bucks Pocket!!



Love Bucks Pocket! As teens, we hung out there a lot. I think DH fell in love with me there  one of his friends threw a green snake on me and my friend next to me ran and started screaming. I just took the snake and started chasing her with it.  (being raised with 5 brothers taught me that). It was fun. . Ah, the memories


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

ldubberly said:


> We are the same way (3 1/2 hours from Disney).  In fact, we just did a quick trip last weekend to Coronado Springs.  We are attempting to stay at each of the hotels at least once as well, and it was on the list.



In 8 more years we will be about 45 minutes away (Fruitland Park).  I'm a little excited but on the otherhand, Florida's always been a vacation destination...I don't know if I can live there. DH is from there and we have some undeveloped land on a lake so I know there's no turning back now.


----------



## Colson39

I've found it takes at least 25 years to get used to Florida.  Only then do you realize that it's a rather unique state in this great ole US of A.

My first 25 years I couldn't stand this place.  Now, it's actually not so bad 

Minus the hurricanes!


----------



## tellnotails

Is illegal immigration still a problem down there?????


----------



## Colson39

I don't worry myself with that kind of stuff   Plus that really has nothing to do with living in Florida.


----------



## CyndiL

Colson,

Be forewarned if it's a girl. My three year old DD already knows what a debit card is and how to use it.  She got a play purse from the Grandparents that came with a fake debit card, she tried to pay for the groceries the last time we went shoping.   Either way, kids are great and you get to play with all their cool toys! 

Congrats!


----------



## Colson39

Yea, that's what I'm waiting for, all the toys I now have an excuse to play with....lol


----------



## ftwildernessguy

As my son got older, the toys got much cooler - trains, slot cars, radio controlled everythings, and lately - cars and motorcycles (which I always wanted but could never have until now - I got a motorscooter to ride with him - not a motorcycle but I like the retro look better).


----------



## des1954

Colson39 said:


> I wanted to have one resort that whenever I got married I could stay the first time there with my wife. Didn't want to have memories from other ex-girlfriends or anything (which every time we stay somewhere else, her first question is "So who did you stay at this hotel with?"  ), someplace that I would only have memories with my wife.


 

TMI, COLSON!!! (LOL) BTW... congrats on the upcoming bambino!! 

Maybe we'll have the pleasure of running into each other sometime at the Fort!! DH & I are going for a quick trip 9/13-9/16 (for the sneak preview of the Haunted Mansion). Then again 10/11 - 10/14 (because we can!) Last trip of 07 will be 11/29 - 12/9, when the other "hairless wonder" of this board, ntsammy5, (my Dbro) will be joining us. He's been shaving his last remaining two hairs on his head for years now!!!


----------



## Mr Man

ftwildernessguy said:


> As my son got older, the toys got much cooler - trains, slot cars, radio controlled everythings, and lately - cars and motorcycles (which I always wanted but could never have until now - I got a motorscooter to ride with him - not a motorcycle but I like the retro look better).



Aint it the truth.  Lincoln logs, tinker toys, etc o sketch, hot wheels, battleship, Hungry Hungry Hippo, GI Joe......  They are all still around.

My oldest is 6yrs old.  Here is what we (and I do mean we), are into right now: 

1.  Legos (these suckers have come a loooong ways since I was a kid).

2.  Playmobil.  Like Lego but less building block like and more tiny pieces withelaborate detailing.

3.  Arcade games (No X Box, No Wii, no PS3), just the old school games like Asteroids, Defender, Donkey Kong, Pac Man etc.  We built a home arcade machine and populated it with all of the coolest games we could find.  Great memories

4.  Erector Sets.  These things are actually still around and have been regularly updated to keep with the times.  I can't post links yet (what up wit dat), but you can google nikko america and get to the Erector mfg site.  Very cool stuff. 

Note, my Dniece plays all above also (not just for boys).


----------



## CyndiL

Lincoln Logs, Legos, and Playmobile are all a huge hit with my boys.  My oldest ds has a robot from lego that you build then program on the computer to do missions.  He has two now and they interact.  My dh loves it.  Plus all the Ps2 games. 

Now that our oldest is almost 13 he has someone to mow the lawn for him.  He sits on the deck with a cool drink and watches him mow.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

CyndiL said:


> My oldest ds has a robot from lego that you build then program on the computer to do missions.  He has two now and they interact.  :



Wow, that's freaky.  Kind of like the makings of a science fiction movie- the Lego robots start to think for themselves and try to take over, like Arnold in Terminator.


----------



## CyndiL

ftwildernessguy said:


> Wow, that's freaky.  Kind of like the makings of a science fiction movie- the Lego robots start to think for themselves and try to take over, like Arnold in Terminator.



Well, if I could just figure out how to program them to clean the house and do the laundry.   They are little vehicle robots, with little attachments.  I don't know much about them, dh and ds play with them.  Probably why they can't be programed to clean or do laundry.


----------



## tellnotails

CyndiL said:


> Now that our oldest is almost 13 he has someone to mow the lawn for him.  He sits on the deck with a cool drink and watches him mow.



 you gotta be kidding us..


----------



## Colson39

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by CyndiL
> 
> Now that our oldest is almost 13 he has someone to mow the lawn for him. He sits on the deck with a cool drink and watches him mow.
> 
> you gotta be kidding us..



Uhmm, why wouldn't a dad want to sit on his porch and watch his son mow the lawn?    I thought one of the biggest rites of passage was moving the lawn mowing duties to your kids...lol.

And if most people don't do this, how the heck did my parents trick me into mowing the lawn for them!!  I want a refund!!!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Colson39 said:


> Uhmm, why wouldn't a dad want to sit on his porch and watch his son mow the lawn?    I thought one of the biggest rites of passage was moving the lawn mowing duties to your kids...lol.
> 
> And if most people don't do this, how the heck did my parents trick me into mowing the lawn for them!!  I want a refund!!!



Trust me... that tradition is alive and well at my house, I havent mowed in 3 years and my lawn looks great. It also helps that one of the boys never has any money or a job and mowing is his only source of income.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Trust me... that tradition is alive and well at my house, I havent mowed in 3 years and my lawn looks great. It also helps that one of the boys never has any money or a job and mowing is his only source of income.



It works well for a while, but then they go off to college and you're back to mowing lawn again.


----------



## Colson39

My kid will have to fight me for my John Deere....lol


----------



## CyndiL

edited this because I had nothing productive to say.

Colson said it well already.


----------



## CyndiL

Let's see if we can't get this moving again. 


ONLY 76 DAYS TILL WE LEAVE FOR DISNEY!!!!!
Only 78 days till we get to Fort Wilderness for the first time!

Anybody know of some good campgrounds to stay at in southern Georgia along 75?  Right now we are thinking of staying at Reed Bingham State Park, but would love to hear some suggestions!


----------



## We4mickey

Enjoy it while you can, one DS is out of the house and the other has a job now. It seems to have reverted back to DH's job. By the way would someone please STOP THE RAIN!!! It was so dry for a while and now it won't stop. There is flooding everywhere and they say we could get another couple inches today. Our yard is fast becoming a hay field.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

We4mickey said:


> By the way would someone please STOP THE RAIN!!! It was so dry for a while and now it won't stop. There is flooding everywhere and they say we could get another couple inches today. Our yard is fast becoming a hay field.



Rain? What is rain? We're still in drought mode with 3 digit temps! It's been hotter here than in Florida  Weather dude said today is going to be the last of the 3 digit temps....but he said that last week


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Oh, about mowing....I think we mowed our yard three times this year.


----------



## Colson39

I have to mow mine at least once a week or it just gets crazy, at least during the summer.


----------



## We4mickey

DH mowed last week and that was the first time in a month. Now it is so wet and long he'll probably have to go over it twice, that is when it dries out.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

We will be at Stone Mountain, Georgia  But trying to decide if we want to do a Braves vs. Mets game or the Atlanta Aquarium. I'm saying Aquarium but I'm out-numbered by DH and DS. I love a good Braves game but this late on tickets, the best available are upper box seats...I'd much rather watch it on TV (yes I'm a spoiled "dugout mama"). Has anyone been to the new Atlanta Aquarium? If so, which would you choose, a Braves/Mets game in the furtherest seats in the stadium or the Aquarium?


----------



## Gatordad

I wouldn't go see the Mets if they were in my kitchen..... But maybe the Braves...

Go to the aquarium.


----------



## AuburnJen92

I have heard from one of my college buddies that the aquarium is one of the best in the country.  Skip the baseball game (it is too slow anyway), go to the aquarium!  (Sorry, but my opinion of baseball is skewed because I coach HS fastpitch softball, but I would go to the aquarium even if I didn't coach!)


----------



## Gatordad

Did you ever hear of Cat Osterman?


----------



## Rhonda

Gatordad said:


> Did you ever hear of Cat Osterman?



Yes - Cat Osterman page

Friend of yours?


----------



## Gatordad

She has relatives in Wesley Chapel, she was here to kick off our Little League program last year.


----------



## AuburnJen92

OMG!  Who HASN'T heard of her!  Very cool lefty pitcher and will help USA do very well with the Olympic games next year.  Of course, we also have Jenny Finch, Monica Abbot and Alicia Hollowell on the pitching staff, so it will be fun to watch.  I coached Jenny Finch's backup that was at Arizona with her until she transferred to Florida.  She played at the HS I coached at as an asst. in the late 90's.  Her name was Jenny Gladding.  She is now the Florida pitching coach.  She blew her elbow her senior year and is now coaching.  I really wanted to see her pitch at the olympics.  She was such a great player.


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

Alright, I need help from everybody.  I'm going to let my DH have his golf cart.  I'm such a good wife. He found this guy in Jersey somewhere that does the custom tins and lift kits and blah blah blah.  

Now he wants my two cents on how to have it custom painted.  This guy does incredible work.  He's sent us pictures and he currently has one posted on ebay with a rebel flag design.  My DH definitely wants the rebel flag (he considers himself a rebel) but I'm afraid that would offend some people.  Maybe I'm too PC.  Anyway, if I had it my way we would paint it pink with flowers. 
We need to come to some middle ground.  Hubby doesn't have major hobbies nor does he cheer for a particular sports team.  College themes are out of the question.  I would love to do the the old Mickey design from the Fort but can't imagine that the guy will do it because of trademark issues.

So does anyone have any ideas?  Or does anyone else feel that the rebel flag would bother people?  I personally don't mind but don't want to offend so if people feel I'm wrong, let me know.

Thanks for any ideas!


----------



## ldubberly

Eeyore'sthebest said:


> Alright, I need help from everybody.  I'm going to let my DH have his golf cart.  I'm such a good wife. He found this guy in Jersey somewhere that does the custom tins and lift kits and blah blah blah.
> 
> Now he wants my two cents on how to have it custom painted.  This guy does incredible work.  He's sent us pictures and he currently has one posted on ebay with a rebel flag design.  My DH definitely wants the rebel flag (he considers himself a rebel) but I'm afraid that would offend some people.  Maybe I'm too PC.  Anyway, if I had it my way we would paint it pink with flowers.
> We need to come to some middle ground.  Hubby doesn't have major hobbies nor does he cheer for a particular sports team.  College themes are out of the question.  I would love to do the the old Mickey design from the Fort but can't imagine that the guy will do it because of trademark issues.
> 
> So does anyone have any ideas?  Or does anyone else feel that the rebel flag would bother people?  I personally don't mind but don't want to offend so if people feel I'm wrong, let me know.
> 
> Thanks for any ideas!



I would go with colors you two like and leave the decor to the seasons. Red is  a rebel color with the possibility of offending anyone.  I liked the "herbie" golf cart and I thought it would be cool to do one that looks like the old trams that used to go through the campground. Also, I've seen a lot of golf carts that are done like old timey cars.  (Maybe a VW van?) You can have fun a lot of different ways.


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

ldubberly said:


> I would go with colors you two like and leave the decor to the seasons. Red is  a rebel color with the possibility of offending anyone.  I liked the "herbie" golf cart and I thought it would be cool to do one that looks like the old trams that used to go through the campground. Also, I've seen a lot of golf carts that are done like old timey cars.  (Maybe a VW van?) You can have fun a lot of different ways.


I like Herbie!!  Of course my loving husband just said no to that idea.  I like your ideas though.  Thanks. I think I can browbeat him into Herbie.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

I wouldnt be offended by a cart painted with the St Andrews cross (more commonly referred to as the rebel flag) But I am not offended by historical symbols.  

Scott


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I wouldn't be offended, as long as he realizes thr war was over more than 140 years ago and the South did lose.


----------



## Gatordad

gatordad says let him have the flag.


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

ftwildernessguy said:


> I wouldn't be offended, as long as he realizes thr war was over more than 140 years ago and the South did lose.


He was born, raised and spent his entire life in NJ.


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

Gatordad said:


> gatordad says let him have the flag.


Hey, I'm letting him get the cart!  Doesn't that count for anything? Why can't I do pink? 

His brother got a Harley several years back and his lovely wife told him he could have it if she picked out the colors.  Who knew that Harley could paint his bike a lovely salmon color?! Can you believe he actually drove around on his pink bike for years??


----------



## homebrew2

Eeyore'sthebest said:


> Hey, I'm letting him get the cart!  Doesn't that count for anything? Why can't I do pink?
> 
> His brother got a Harley several years back and his lovely wife told him he could have it if she picked out the colors.  Who knew that Harley could paint his bike a lovely salmon color?! Can you believe he actually drove around on his pink bike for years??



Which only goes to show the state of married guys in the U.S.  

Personally it would *offend me* to see some poor guy being forced to
ride around  in a, pink with flowers , golf cart...or Harley  

Why...you'd just as well hang a "kick me" sign round the poor guys neck
I mean....Have you no shame 

If you won't let him have the stars and bars  at least have him have a "Jolly Roger"  AARRGH!


----------



## Gatordad

I concur, the Jolly Roger is cool also.

The Mason Dixon Line goes thru NJ


----------



## Rhonda

homebrew2 said:


> If you won't let him have the stars and bars  at least have him have a "Jolly Roger"  AARRGH!



ooh - a Pirate golf cart!   Cool!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Rhonda said:


> ooh - a Pirate golf cart!   Cool!!



I think people want to be pirates.  I want to be a pirate.  I'm gonna get me a puffy shirt, too.


----------



## Gatordad

You should have been there on the 4th of July.  There was a guy there dressed like the Johnny Depp character from that movie.


----------



## Rhonda

ftwildernessguy said:


> I think people want to be pirates.  I want to be a pirate.  I'm gonna get me a puffy shirt, too.



Like Seinfeld??   

......on my way to 6000....


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> You should have been there on the 4th of July.  There was a guy there dressed like the Johnny Depp character from that movie.



What movie was that - Edward Scissorhands?


----------



## Gatordad

the pirate one that just came out.


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

Just so everyone doesn't think I'm a total loon, I would never, repeat never, make him paint a golf cart pink with flowers. It is fun to watch his face when you say it though.  

I like the pirate idea.  But he came up with a great one that I can really get on board with, a NYC taxi cab!!  He wants to do it in the old checker cab style.  So I'll have to look up old pictures on line and see if that translates to a golf cart.  

Now if we can only get it done by our trip in October...


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Eeyore'sthebest said:


> Just so everyone doesn't think I'm a total loon, I would never, repeat never, make him paint a golf cart pink with flowers. It is fun to watch his face when you say it though.
> 
> I like the pirate idea.  But he came up with a great one that I can really get on board with, a NYC taxi cab!!  He wants to do it in the old checker cab style.  So I'll have to look up old pictures on line and see if that translates to a golf cart.
> 
> Now if we can only get it done by our trip in October...



GREAT Idea!!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> the pirate one that just came out.



Benny and Joon?


----------



## Colson39

Goonies?


----------



## Gatordad

I just had Taylor Ham for Breakfast, boy was it good


----------



## Mr Man

Gatordad said:


> You should have been there on the 4th of July.  There was a guy there dressed like the Johnny Depp character from that movie.



24 Jump Street?

Just to join in the fun........

As far as the pirate themed golf cart goes.......

_*"Arrr, I agree mateys. Aye by garn!"*_


----------



## Colson39

Well, he did play in a little movie about the Headless Horseman.

Which speaking of, somehow my DW found out that there is some kind of Headless Horseman costume they sell at Petsmart for dogs.  We looked for it on Sunday but couldn't find it, but I'm not exactly how it would work that the dog wouldn't be freaked out or look absolutely stupid.

Then again, if it turns out to actually be done well, talk about a sweet costume to walk your dog around the loop in...lol.


----------



## Rhonda

That would be too creepy.


----------



## Colson39

Yea, that's why I want to see this thing first, and I can't find it anywhere online either.  But supposedly it exists, since someone saw it for sale.

I just am wondering how they could do it so the dog could still see and not be scared, I don't want to force my dog to wear a costume only to watch her constantly run into the wall...lol.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Local Disney Store has a Zero costume for dogs, including a light up pumpkin nose.  That would be a no go for Mickey the Wonder Beagle.  He doesn't care for Halloween as it is. I don't think it's a religious thing with him, he just doesn't care for the whole commercialization thing.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> I just had Taylor Ham for Breakfast, boy was it good



Eatin' breakfast kinda late, aren't you Gatordad?


----------



## Mr Man

Colson39 said:


> Well, he did play in a little movie about the Headless Horseman.
> 
> Which speaking of, somehow my DW found out that there is some kind of Headless Horseman costume they sell at Petsmart for dogs.  We looked for it on Sunday but couldn't find it, but I'm not exactly how it would work that the dog wouldn't be freaked out or look absolutely stupid.
> 
> Then again, if it turns out to actually be done well, talk about a sweet costume to walk your dog around the loop in...lol.



Is this the costume?






This is a test to see if Photobucket works...... Please let me know if y'all can see it.  I can see it.  That is a good sign......


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Mr Man said:


> Is this the costume?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a test to see if Photobucket works...... Please let me know if y'all can see it.  I can see it.  That is a good sign......



I can see it.  Man, that is freaky.  I think I would wear that.


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

Mr Man said:


> Is this the costume?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a test to see if Photobucket works...... Please let me know if y'all can see it.  I can see it.  That is a good sign......


OMG!  That's hysterical!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I think that dog has that costume on backwards.


----------



## Colson39

That must be it!!  Where did you get that costume???  I've looked all over the internet and cannot find it :/


----------



## clkelley

Hey!!  There is this really strange stuff coming out of the sky here.  It's making the cars wet, the road wet, and the grass is no longer brown.  Also, the temperature gauge looks weird, it only has two digits!!!!

Anybody know what all this means????


----------



## clkelley

Tent Camping Mom said:


> We will be at Stone Mountain, Georgia  But trying to decide if we want to do a Braves vs. Mets game or the Atlanta Aquarium. I'm saying Aquarium but I'm out-numbered by DH and DS. I love a good Braves game but this late on tickets, the best available are upper box seats...I'd much rather watch it on TV (yes I'm a spoiled "dugout mama"). Has anyone been to the new Atlanta Aquarium? If so, which would you choose, a Braves/Mets game in the furtherest seats in the stadium or the Aquarium?



Braves games are lots of fun even in the upper deck.  Also isn't there a chance for a Smoltz/Glavine matchup that weekend, now THAT would be fun to watch in person.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

clkelley said:


> Hey!!  There is this really strange stuff coming out of the sky here.  It's making the cars wet, the road wet, and the grass is no longer brown.  Also, the temperature gauge looks weird, it only has two digits!!!!
> 
> Anybody know what all this means????



Time to build the ark?


----------



## AuburnJen92

ftwildernessguy said:


> Time to build the ark?



Nah, I think they were just dreaming from all the heat...


----------



## Mr Man

Colson39 said:


> That must be it!!  Where did you get that costume???  I've looked all over the internet and cannot find it :/



I thought it was from here but now I don't see it on their list of costumes......

http://spoiledrottendoggies.com/index.htm

BTW, the Star Wars themed dog costumes are HI-larious (Yoda-g, you seek Yoda-g).

Petco has a lot of dog costumes.  Below is their Headless horseman.

http://www.petco.com/product/103070/Headless-Horseman-Spooky-Sidekick-Halloween-Costume.aspx

Regards,


----------



## Colson39

Mr Man said:


> I thought it was from here but now I don't see it on their list of costumes......
> 
> http://spoiledrottendoggies.com/index.htm
> 
> BTW, the Star Wars themed dog costumes are HI-larious (Yoda-g, you seek Yoda-g).
> 
> Petco has a lot of dog costumes.  Below is their Headless horseman.
> 
> http://www.petco.com/product/103070/Headless-Horseman-Spooky-Sidekick-Halloween-Costume.aspx
> 
> Regards,



Yea, wife is heading to Petco today to pick that one up, oh my unlucky dog...lol.


----------



## ldubberly

ftwildernessguy said:


> Local Disney Store has a Zero costume for dogs, including a light up pumpkin nose.  That would be a no go for Mickey the Wonder Beagle.  He doesn't care for Halloween as it is. I don't think it's a religious thing with him, he just doesn't care for the whole commercialization thing.


----------



## ldubberly

Sad thing is, noone sells costumes for big dogs (we have a saint bernard).  Don't really want to put a saddle on him, too expected.  I guess he could always go as Beethoven .


----------



## Colson39

Heard a great comment this morning on the news:

"The good thing about Thursday is it's attached to Friday."


----------



## ldubberly

Colson39 said:


> Heard a great comment this morning on the news:
> 
> "The good thing about Thursday is it's attached to Friday."



CRAP!!! You mean today isn't Friday???????


----------



## Gatordad

i'll be at the fort in t-2 hours......


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

Gatordad said:


> i'll be at the fort in t-2 hours......


Nice!! Just rub it in why don't ya!

Have fun!!


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

Colson39 said:


> Yea, wife is heading to Petco today to pick that one up, *oh my unlucky dog*...lol.



  ......... but they'll definitely be adorable!!


----------



## disney6family

Colson39 said:


> Heard a great comment this morning on the news:
> 
> "The good thing about Thursday is it's attached to Friday."



CNN Robin?  I liked that quote too


----------



## kimluvswdw

Gatordad said:


> i'll be at the fort in t-2 hours......



I wish I was. December is just not getting here fast enough.


----------



## Colson39

disney6family said:


> CNN Robin?  I liked that quote too



Yep, CNN Headline News, the Robin and Company edition in the mornings.  I watch it for the news of course, not because I like to stare at Robin Meade or anything


----------



## happy_redhead

Hey Colson....I think we may be better off sticking to the camping forum rather than the CB.....people are nicer here.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

I was just at StoneMountainPark.com planning our weekend and found this: http://snowmountainpark.com/  We are Mountain Members so tickets are only $10 each! Now I'm booking for the last week in December to January.   I sent the link to DH and he "suggested" camping. Nope, not gonna do it! I'm booking one of their resorts. After a day of cold wet snow, I want a nice hot bath and a nice comfy bed and lots of hot chocolate!


----------



## disney6family

Colson39 said:


> Yep, CNN Headline News, the Robin and Company edition in the mornings.  I watch it for the news of course, not because I like to stare at Robin Meade or anything



Uh-Uh - that's your story and you stick to it!
(So I am sure you didn't notice her shirt this morning kept her midriff playing peek a boo)


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

happy_redhead said:


> Hey Colson....I think we may be better off sticking to the camping forum rather than the CB.....people are nicer here.


 I come here for the nice quotient.  The CB is a rough place.


----------



## Colson39

Eeyore'sthebest said:


> I come here for the nice quotient.  The CB is a rough place.



That's why I rarely go to the community board.  In fact, the only time I go there is if I im in the middle of a big downtime at work and have absolutely nothing to do (which thankfully is rare  ).  Normally I skip most of the posts, although I find some of the "advice" people give is just hilarious.


----------



## Colson39

And on an entirely different off-topic topic....

Congrats to LSU fans for your victory last night.  You guys destroyed Miss State, I watched most of the game.  Was great to have the college football season begin again, my Bud Light and I were very happy...lol.

Although, hopefully this isn't a foreshadowing of things to come.  There were about 4 games that they either had on or were showing scores for last night, and every single one of them was a blowout.  Overall, a very "boring" college football night, Miss State made it interesting the first quarter and a half but after that it was a joke.

Hopefully this weekend will have a lot better game.  Looking forward to the Tennessee game Sat night, as well as watching Va Tech lose (sorry, I feel bad for what happened there, but that doesn't mean I have to root for the team  ).

And watching the beginning of the unbelievable, it can't be real, they're back, Miami Hurricanes undefeated season (one can wish)!!


----------



## Colson39

Tent Camping Mom said:


> I was just at StoneMountainPark.com planning our weekend and found this: http://snowmountainpark.com/  We are Mountain Members so tickets are only $10 each! Now I'm booking for the last week in December to January.   I sent the link to DH and he "suggested" camping. Nope, not gonna do it! I'm booking one of their resorts. After a day of cold wet snow, I want a nice hot bath and a nice comfy bed and lots of hot chocolate!



Love Stone Mountain!!!  Only been there once when I was a teenager, but had a lot of fun, I remember taking the trolly or whatever it was up to see the face.

Hmm, I actually just went to the website to see what it's like now.  Holy cow Batman!  That place is A LOT different then when I went, when I was there it was basically just the trolly and the carvings in the rock, now it's a theme park and has laser light shows.  That's just crazy.

I still remember my parents buying me a train conductor hat that said Stone Mountain on it, was my favorite hat for months


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Our one and only trip to Stone Mountain was in 1983 when I was stationed at Ft. Benning.  They had a steam train around the bottom which was a neat ride.  I remember some kid shook up a can of soda and opened it spraying my new 35mm camera, ruining it.  The kids father laughed and laughed until he saw how angry I was, then he took the kid and ran like the wind.


----------



## Colson39

The camping forum is sooooooooooo dead on Fridays


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

That's cause Gatordad is at the Fort and isn't posting about pork roll or hot dogs.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I've been over on the Community Board looking at pictures of that lady's feet who says she got chemical burns from her Walmart flip flops she paid $2.44 for.


----------



## disney6family

ftwildernessguy said:


> I've been over on the Community Board looking at pictures of that lady's feet who says she got chemical burns from her Walmart flip flops she paid $2.44 for.



I didn't even know there was this board.  I went over to browse and got caught by the title 'My DH got another woman pregnant'  Then went on to see many other strange threads.  This must be the Jerry Springer area of the DIS.


----------



## Gatordad

Eeyore'sthebest said:


> That's cause Gatordad is at the Fort and isn't posting about pork roll or hot dogs.




Of course.... Chris if you were at the fort, you'd be huddled in your rig as it is POURING right now.  

We chatted with Ms. Sundee last night, and she said I was the coolest Disboarder she'd ever met 

and I met the Big Kahuna and the Kahunette... they are very nice people.

It looks like the rain is letting up, let me go.   I have to let my 6 year old drive the golf cart while I go smoke with the peacocks.


----------



## happy_redhead

disney6family said:


> I didn't even know there was this board.  I went over to browse and got caught by the title 'My DH got another woman pregnant'  Then went on to see many other strange threads.  This must be the Jerry Springer area of the DIS.



I came to that conclusion too.


----------



## Gatordad

if you want nasty boards, go on the cruisecritic.com ones and tell them you aren't getting dressed up for formal nights........ woooooooooooooooooow


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

happy_redhead said:


> I came to that conclusion too.


Oh come on now.  Its fun and entertaining!  I never knew that I did so many things incorrectly before I went there.  
For instance, who knew that I was supposed to tip the groomers at Pet Smart? 

Who knew that so many people could diagnose diseases, marriage infidelities and learning disabilities just by what other people post??   

Who knew that so many people can get riled up by a simple internet posting in on a public message board?? 

Oh and you missed the best one where the thread was actually removed.  This male disboarder had been posting for awhile.  Apparently his wife was annoyed and started looking at what he was saying.  Some other hussey of a disboarder was PMing her wonderful husband propositioning him.  So she had banned him from the Dis.  It was either the Dis or their marriage.  The responses started with "Hugs.  I hope you resolve things." to this all out bashing - "What wife reads her husbands PMs? You should be ashamed." "Are you sure this is really his wife and not him?"  It got so bad that the mods were forced to delete it entirely.  Glad I got to see it prior to the "poofing".   

So yes, the CB is a unique, Jerry Springer like place.


----------



## Mr Man

ftwildernessguy said:


> I've been over on the Community Board looking at pictures of that lady's feet who says she got chemical burns from her Walmart flip flops she paid $2.44 for.



Must have been made in the same chinese factory that made all the Fisher Price toys w/lead based paint..........

I need to look into the Community Board (missed the CB reference at first).

My favorite threads for hyperbole on DisBoard:

Resorts: Any post on tipping.  Wow.
DDP: Take your pick, the fur flies in here......
Theme Parks: Any "people are so rude" etc posts.
Family: Any "should I take my kids out of school" post.

Great entertainment value.

It reminds me of an aphorism from someone much smarter than me.

_Life is a tragedy for those who feel, but a comedy to those who think"_ - Horace Walpole.

Have a nice day.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I read at the CB that men don't think like normal people - wow, now I know what my problem is.  I have just had a revelation!

It would seem the camping forum is an oasis of sanity in this sea of absurdity.  Makes our petty squabbles over refillable mugs and underage golf cart riders seem insignificant.  I guess we are too busy with our RV's to impregnate other women, take pictures of our feet or worry about when our kids should enter puberty.


----------



## Colson39

Gatordad said:


> Of course.... Chris if you were at the fort, you'd be huddled in your rig as it is POURING right now.
> 
> We chatted with Ms. Sundee last night, and she said I was the coolest Disboarder she'd ever met
> 
> and I met the Big Kahuna and the Kahunette... they are very nice people.
> 
> It looks like the rain is letting up, let me go.   I have to let my 6 year old drive the golf cart while I go smoke with the peacocks.



Sorry to hear it's pouring, I know that there is rain forecast for us in the south this weekend, hopefully it won't be too bad.

Tell the peacocks to save me a seat at the bar....


----------



## clkelley

Well, one of the "last" camping weekends of the summer, and we're all stuck talking on on here.  We should be ashamed of ourselves  (Gatordad is the exception.)

Actually, we had camping reservations for this weekend, but then I was told I would have to be on work travel this weekend, and now they cancelled that, and hubby made other plans with friends for watching football, so it was then too late to get the camping reservations made again, so I'm doing the only thing left to do, I'm going shopping tomorrow


----------



## Colson39

I'm planning on enjoying a very nice weekend doing whatever the heck I want to, last 3 day weekend we painted our house.  Not this time!!! 


Hmm, I just realized our seasonal passes aren't blocked out anymore, I forgot summer was over.  Maybe I'll surprise the DW with a trip to Disney on Sunday/Monday, time to go check some resort availability! 

This would be a strange trip, never been to Disney with anyone before that couldn't drink or ride the big rides (pregnancy), life is already changing, what the heck!!! lol


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I guess alot of people were off today - that makes a 4 day weekend for them, and a great camping opportunity.  I am stuck in my office looking out the window.  It's sunny and 79 in Allentown, PA.  According to my computer, it is only 75 and raining in Orlando now.  I feel better now, but I still would rather be at FW in the rain than in my office with the sun outside.


----------



## Colson39

Well I'm still at work waiting for the clock to hit 5.  It's 89 and partly cloudy here in Delray Beach, although I imagine we'll be getting the Orlando weather soon.

I personally would like to be sitting at Crockett's getting ready for some college football.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Colson39 said:


> The camping forum is sooooooooooo dead on Fridays




I have an entire holiday weekend off so I am trying to make the best of it, limiting my computer time and trying to get some honey-do's done. So far I washed and waxed her truck, took her bike to get it fixed, got a part for my old car project (one for me) went shopping (yes I got more beer) and have the grill going right now so I can start dinner. I am THE MAN (unless of course you read the CB and then I am just another aberrant thinker). 

Scott


----------



## Mr Man

I love Labor Day weekend.  I have 3 full days with the kids, have a full "honey-do" list (& I know exactly where to hide it too  ), smoker is ready to go (brisket, pork loin and beer butt chicken), yard is already mowed, pool is cleaned, fridge is full of beer.  Life is good.

Best part is..........

Sunday after next we will be in Disney World!   
Have a full week at AKL coming up.  Realize this may be a heresy on the Camping Board, but I want to see what is up with Disney Deluxe side of the business.  Going to give DVC a fair listen too.  We are going to do the Hoop de Doo on Wed (cuz I can't stay away from FW).

Sure wish Disney would consider DVC for the camper/cabin set.  I'll just bet there is a serious Snowbird demographic out there that would eat it up.  As booked as FW is, why would they bother though......... 

Got a quick funny. 

My oldest son (1st grade) came home from school today.  He walked in the door and asked me, "Poppa, what's your favorite flower"?  He didn't wait for my answer and said "Pansy"?  and then ran away laughing.  Guess you had to be there, but it was funny.


Got one more (somewhat salty- if easily offended, just roll your eyes through this.....).  

My oldest son (yet again) came home from school last year (K-garden).  He walked in the door and kicked me squar in the shins (hard too).  He then looked up at me and asked, "Is that your n*ts"?

hehehe......funny now, but I'm sure we will pay for it all in therapy someday.

Have a great weekend.  

Regards,


----------



## clkelley

Mr Man said:


> Sure wish Disney would consider DVC for the camper/cabin set.  I'll just bet there is a serious Snowbird demographic out there that would eat it up.  As booked as FW is, why would they bother though.........



Actually, they do allow DVC members to use your points at the Fort now.  You have to purchase one of the other resorts as your "home" resort, but it can be done.


----------



## Mr Man

clkelley said:


> Actually, they do allow DVC members to use your points at the Fort now.  You have to purchase one of the other resorts as your "home" resort, but it can be done.



clkelley,

Yup, thanks.  I did see that.  DVC gave us this beautiful hard bound book and the campsites/cabins are in there as an option.  Unfortunately, the point charges for non-DVC resorts increase every year, where DVC resorts do not (well sort of anyways).  Still, it is attractive.  Our plan right now is to buy into DVC at AKV for the minimum.  And then just see what develops.

We already know that we intend to camp at FW every year for Spring Break.  DVC is just to fill out the other yearly vacation.

At least that is the plan........


----------



## Gatordad

good news and bad news

First the bad.. I drank all the beer at crocketts, it's shut down like river country for good

good news, the mudslide was awesome.

the pizza is not thaaaaaaaaaat bad.  I came from NJ/NY so i've had really good pizza. In a pinch, trails end could work

the sun is out, the birds are chirping and everyone is happy hunky dorey here at the fort.  I found out the name of the pirate movie, its pirates of the caribbean


----------



## happy_redhead

Mr Man said:


> Got a quick funny.
> 
> My oldest son (1st grade) came home from school today.  He walked in the door and asked me, "Poppa, what's your favorite flower"?  He didn't wait for my answer and said "Pansy"?  and then ran away laughing.  Guess you had to be there, but it was funny.
> 
> 
> Got one more (somewhat salty- if easily offended, just roll your eyes through this.....).
> 
> My oldest son (yet again) came home from school last year (K-garden).  He walked in the door and kicked me squar in the shins (hard too).  He then looked up at me and asked, "Is that your n*ts"?
> 
> hehehe......funny now, but I'm sure we will pay for it all in therapy someday.
> 
> Have a great weekend.
> 
> Regards,



Thank you Mr. Man....as the mother of similar age boys...I'm glad mine aren't the only ones coming home with stuff like that!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> good news and bad news
> 
> First the bad.. I drank all the beer at crocketts, it's shut down like river country for good
> 
> good news, the mudslide was awesome.
> 
> the pizza is not thaaaaaaaaaat bad.  I came from NJ/NY so i've had really good pizza. In a pinch, trails end could work
> 
> the sun is out, the birds are chirping and everyone is happy hunky dorey here at the fort.  I found out the name of the pirate movie, its pirates of the caribbean



Have a cold one for me, Gatordad.  44 more days for me until I can tip back a cold one at the Fort.

My labor day weekend so far - stained the deck yesterday,  mowed the office lawn today, filed a payroll audit for my insurance company today (the only reason I'm online right now).
Tomorrow - I get to fix a drain in the basement.


----------



## djblu883

well I'm having a pretty good weekend so far ...yesterday I went fishing and caught /released 3 small fish and one LARGE gator...I put a crab pot out but it got robbed by someone...who also moved it ..I smoked enough meat for the entire week and enjoyed a lazy evening listening to the rain..Today I put the crabpot out in a different place, took the septic carry tank to empty, and now I'm getting my DISFIX at Panera Bread before I go do laundry...tomorrow is time and a half work day for me...I'm staying in a tiny StatePark that is also a Bird Sanctuary so everyday is a good day!!!! My cat hasn't treid to catch any of the birds and is staying close to the camper..wonder if she can smell the Gators??? There are 6 who live out in the bay a few hundred feet from me....hope all are having a great weekend! Cheers! Janet


----------



## clkelley

Looky, Looky, Post 5000!!!!!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Well, labor day is half over and I have labored.  I fixed the basement drain today - just waiting for the cement to set before I test it for leaks.  Went for a scooter ride and I was dead in the water a mile from my house.  So there I was, taking my ride apart by the side of the road.  Fortuneately, it was just a loose wire on the coil, so I was up and running in about 15 minutes.  Can't wait to get back to work.


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

clkelley said:


> Looky, Looky, Post 5000!!!!!!




Whoo hoo - congratulations!!!  Trying to give Rhonda a run for her money, eh?  Only 4,880+ more to go for me.  hahaha!

Love your T@b, by the way -- I keep thinking my MIL should get one.  She really wants to start camping, but it would just be her pulling the trailer & such.  She turns 70 next month but still full of life & energy.  (moreso than me most of the time).


----------



## disney6family

Congrats, Carol!  BTW, love the design on your TAB - read all of your blog so I can do our trailer before we go next year!


----------



## Colson39

Well that was a much longer weekend than I expected.  Seemed to go on forever, and trust me, I'm not complaining.  We never did end up going to Disney, figured we're going to Vegas in a couple weeks then a month after that going to Disney, so didn't really need to.

Also, we booked Halloween at the Fort next year!!  We're staying Wed - Sunday, next year Halloween is on a Friday!  

I haven't been to the Fort for Halloween in yearssss, in fact, the last time I was probably about 12 years old.


----------



## Colson39

P.S. Is Thanksgiving 2008 really booked up already?  We tried calling over the weekend and they said they couldn't book anything because it wasn't in their system yet.  I've seen the chat flying around the forum, and someone said they were just able to book it, but is it already booked up??

If so, I can't believe it's getting so full this far in advance, it's really getting crazy at the Fort!

Edit: Nevermind, I guess it is, I just tried online and it was all booked up.  Man, it's never been booked up this far in advance, too many people finding out about the Fort!!! 

Well, looks like it's time to start doing the dial-a-day adventure


----------



## clkelley

Colson39 said:


> Also, we booked Halloween at the Fort next year!!  We're staying Wed - Sunday, next year Halloween is on a Friday!



We'll be at the Fort for Halloween 2008 also (along with at least 9 other couples/families with campers just like ours!!)  Our dates are October 25 - November 1st.


----------



## clkelley

disney6family said:


> Congrats, Carol!  BTW, love the design on your TAB - read all of your blog so I can do our trailer before we go next year!



Thanks!! I'm having fun with it!!  I replaced the graphics over the weekend (same thing, but with the vinyl material designed for outdoor use).  It is a LOT harder to apply than the previous stuff, so I've got to replace a few meeses and a couple of letters, but I'll get there eventually


----------



## Colson39

clkelley said:


> We'll be at the Fort for Halloween 2008 also (along with at least 9 other couples/families with campers just like ours!!)  Our dates are October 25 - November 1st.



Well I definitely know it won't be hard to spot which site is yours


----------



## Gatordad

the Fort has been a ghost town yesterday and today.... very depressing.


----------



## clkelley

Single Digit Dance    Single Digit Dance!!!!!   

Only 9 Days 6 Hrs 15 Mins 21 Secs until I leave work for the airport for Pop Century and Free Dining!!!!!

(Yep, it's not the Fort, but we booked this before we bought the T@B, and IT'S FREE DINING!!!!)

(I'm not excited, not excited at all)


----------



## Colson39

Any Disney is good Disney!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> the Fort has been a ghost town yesterday and today.... very depressing.



The slowest I ever saw the fort was right after the World Trade center was hit.  We had reservations for that October and we were literally the only ones on our loop.  I have a picture somewhere I took of Main Street at 3pm and there was not a single person on the street.  It was creepy.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Colson39 said:


> P.S. Is Thanksgiving 2008 really booked up already?  We tried calling over the weekend and they said they couldn't book anything because it wasn't in their system yet.  I've seen the chat flying around the forum, and someone said they were just able to book it, but is it already booked up??
> 
> If so, I can't believe it's getting so full this far in advance, it's really getting crazy at the Fort!
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I guess it is, I just tried online and it was all booked up.  Man, it's never been booked up this far in advance, too many people finding out about the Fort!!!
> 
> Well, looks like it's time to start doing the dial-a-day adventure



WOW.. that really sucks!!  We go to the fort for Tday every year and on the way home I book the next year.  I guess I will also need to start calling daily!!


----------



## Colson39

Yea, that's what we normally do, just call on the way home, but it looks like the secret is out!!

I blame the Kungaloosh, it's driving people to madness I say, madness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Man

We stayed at FW for Thanksgiving in 2005 (Sun-Sat).  The previous year, we stayed at POP during same time period.  What a great time of year to go.

The days leading up to Thanksgiving were great both times (very short to non-existent lines at Parks), but once Thanksgiving hit, the parks were absolutely packed.  They actually stopped letting people into the Magic Kingdom one day..... 

So....... we spent Thursday & Friday at FW this last time.  Didn't even bother with the parks.  Had a great time too.  Did the Mickey's T-Giving meal at FW.  It was a good meal but my son didn't like it that the characters wouldn't come around to the table (and you couldn't get pictures taken with them for some reason).   

November weather is really nice in Florida.  We wore t shirt/shorts during the day and sleeves/pants at night.  It was very temperate.  Perfect weather for the Campfire Movie.  I always wondered how fun the Campfire movie would be in the summer.  I gotta say, marshmallows......in 90deg heat........not so much.  

Now that our oldest is in elementary school, we will have to look hard at whether we will take him out of school for Disney during T-giving week (or just do it during Free Dining like this year!)  

We are doing the MNSSHP on 9/14.  This will be our first time.  We finished our costumes last night.  DW and I are Pebbles and Bam Bam, baby is Roo (from Winnie the Pooh) & oldest son is some sort of Power Ranger/GI Joe/Jedi/mutant ninja turtle (he went a little overboard).  Should be a blast.


----------



## Colson39

lol, last year 2 nights before Thanksgiving it snowed in Orlando.  It was A LOT colder last year (I have a picture of the thermometer reading 34 degrees at the Fort the Tuesday before Thanksgiving) the nights leading up to Thanksgiving, although Thanksgiving and the following nights it wasn't too bad.

November to me is one of the best times to go, although we didn't really have a problem with crowds either (then again, I'm sick, I like the crowds).  We went to the Magic Kingdom last Thanksgiving last year, had a great time, but we were gone by 2 PM.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Colson39 said:


> Yea, that's what we normally do, just call on the way home, but it looks like the secret is out!!
> 
> I blame the Kungaloosh, it's driving people to madness I say, madness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Quite the contrary.  Kungaloosh - a beacon of sanity in an otherwise insane world.  We all need a little Kungaloosh everyday.


----------



## Mr Man

Colson39 said:


> lol, last year 2 nights before Thanksgiving it snowed in Orlando.  It was A LOT colder last year (I have a picture of the thermometer reading 34 degrees at the Fort the Tuesday before Thanksgiving) the nights leading up to Thanksgiving, although Thanksgiving and the following nights it wasn't too bad.
> 
> November to me is one of the best times to go, although we didn't really have a problem with crowds either (then again, I'm sick, I like the crowds).  We went to the Magic Kingdom last Thanksgiving last year, had a great time, but we were gone by 2 PM.




In that case, uh..... bring a jacket.....and a big bottle of whiskey!  We skipped 2006 at DW(to our eternal shame).....had a baby, new job, new house etc.....  Never again.

Snow at FW, now that would be a sight!


----------



## Rhonda

Mr Man said:


> Snow at FW, now that would be a sight!



Don't you mean to say......That would be a site!!   

(It's been a long day)


----------



## Colson39

I think someone needs a trip to the Fort


----------



## Mr Man

Rhonda said:


> Don't you mean to say......That would be a site!!
> 
> (It's been a long day)



Hehe You so Punny.  You are to be punished and sent to the Punitentiary (right next to the smokin' peacocks at FW Golf Cart Barn).

Tomorrow will be better.  The day after a holiday is always a _(insert appropriate adjective here)._  

Regards,


----------



## 4mickey2

Gatordad said:


> the Fort has been a ghost town yesterday and today.... very depressing.



i also have to say that the fort isn't as much fun when others aren't there.  we look forward to checking out everyone's rigs and camping gear.

part of the fun of being at the fort is being at the fort...


----------



## Colson39

Yay, the forum is back!  Of course, on the day I had absolutely nothing to do at work, the DIS was down.  So unfair


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

We got back from Stone Mountain on Monday night. I've got pictures of our site that I will try to post tomorrow. Stone Mountain is highly recommended for tent campers on lakeside sites. I must stress *Lakeside*. It was beautiful with the mountain in the background. We felt like we had the lake to ourselves. Of course the lake is open for anyone camping so we did have a little boy and girl walk across our site to get to the lake and fish once but it was no big deal, still totally worth it. 

Some of the RV sites looked really nice. Some had wood decks holding picnic tables and covered stainless steel propane grills. The ones on the hilly slopes along the mountain had some great views of the lake but not a whole lot of room....some huge drop-offs which would make me nervous but I'm not an RV'er so take my word with a grain of salt (and tequila and lime).

Our trip...in a nut-shell:
Setting up at night in poison ivy (DH left ALL our flashlights with the boy scouts gear at home)  Fortunately, I've only got one spot of poison ivy on my cheek (how it got there, I haven't a clue  ) I don't think DH and DS are allergic. I've seen them practically roll it in it and never have a reaction.

Traveled the 1.3 miles DOWN the mountain but took 28 minutes (I'm still cautious because of knee surgery last year). Our next trip, I may attempt the walk UP the mountain.

Got me a hillbilly boyfriend  I was a victim of audience participation. Minding my own business, sitting on the porch at the restaurant in the village, waiting for our name to be called while DH and DS watched the glass blower across the street, some goofy man dressed as a hillbilly armed with a banjo sits down beside me and starts singing a love song to me. He asked me if he made my heart melt. Of course I said no. So darn it, he had to sing me another one. Then he asked me if that did it, I said yes just to get him off my back. That didn't work, he then sung me a proposal song!  

Laser show was more spectacular during Memorial Day Weekend which had  special salutes to the troops. The fireworks were lacking also. We had set camp chairs on the lawn about noon for the show, got back at 9:00 p.m. and couldn't find them. They were in the same exact spot we left it but with thousands of people around it, it took us a few minutes to find. Probably about 5 minutes but it seemed like eternity. We kept thinking we would have to wait until after the show when everyone left. That was a scary thought because there was no other place on the lawn to sit, every inch was taken by a body.

Burn ban was still in affect so we did our S'mores over coals. No open campfires.

Flocks of ducks were our early morning rooster. No big deal, as long as it's nature, I can deal with it. A darn loud fishing boat was what irked me. Who fishes at 5:00 a.m. in the morning? OK, my dad does but still, it was annoying.

The new miniature golf course just recently opened. It was fun and easy but I still stink at it. I think I went about 20 over par  DH and DS were way under but they're good on any course.

All in all, we had a great time. There's enough things to do to keep everyone busy for a couple of days. I can elaborate on more but I've got to close down and head home


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Tent Camping Mom said:


> We got back from Stone Mountain on Monday night. I've got pictures of our site that I will try to post tomorrow. Stone Mountain is highly recommended for tent campers on lakeside sites. I must stress *Lakeside*. It was beautiful with the mountain in the background. We felt like we had the lake to ourselves. Of course the lake is open for anyone camping so we did have a little boy and girl walk across our site to get to the lake and fish once but it was no big deal, still totally worth it.
> 
> Some of the RV sites looked really nice. Some had wood decks holding picnic tables and covered stainless steel propane grills. The ones on the hilly slopes along the mountain had some great views of the lake but not a whole lot of room....some huge drop-offs which would make me nervous but I'm not an RV'er so take my word with a grain of salt (and tequila and lime).
> 
> Our trip...in a nut-shell:
> Setting up at night in poison ivy (DH left ALL our flashlights with the boy scouts gear at home)  Fortunately, I've only got one spot of poison ivy on my cheek (how it got there, I haven't a clue  ) I don't think DH and DS are allergic. I've seen them practically roll it in it and never have a reaction.
> 
> Traveled the 1.3 miles DOWN the mountain but took 28 minutes (I'm still cautious because of knee surgery last year). Our next trip, I may attempt the walk UP the mountain.
> 
> Got me a hillbilly boyfriend  I was a victim of audience participation. Minding my own business, sitting on the porch at the restaurant in the village, waiting for our name to be called while DH and DS watched the glass blower across the street, some goofy man dressed as a hillbilly armed with a banjo sits down beside me and starts singing a love song to me. He asked me if he made my heart melt. Of course I said no. So darn it, he had to sing me another one. Then he asked me if that did it, I said yes just to get him off my back. That didn't work, he then sung me a proposal song!
> 
> Laser show was more spectacular during Memorial Day Weekend which had  special salutes to the troops. The fireworks were lacking also. We had set camp chairs on the lawn about noon for the show, got back at 9:00 p.m. and couldn't find them. They were in the same exact spot we left it but with thousands of people around it, it took us a few minutes to find. Probably about 5 minutes but it seemed like eternity. We kept thinking we would have to wait until after the show when everyone left. That was a scary thought because there was no other place on the lawn to sit, every inch was taken by a body.
> 
> Burn ban was still in affect so we did our S'mores over coals. No open campfires.
> 
> Flocks of ducks were our early morning rooster. No big deal, as long as it's nature, I can deal with it. A darn loud fishing boat was what irked me. Who fishes at 5:00 a.m. in the morning? OK, my dad does but still, it was annoying.
> 
> The new miniature golf course just recently opened. It was fun and easy but I still stink at it. I think I went about 20 over par  DH and DS were way under but they're good on any course.
> 
> All in all, we had a great time. There's enough things to do to keep everyone busy for a couple of days. I can elaborate on more but I've got to close down and head home



Sounds like you had a great weekend!  I have always heard wonderful things about Stone Mtn!


----------



## clkelley

Tent Camping Mom said:


> We got back from Stone Mountain on Monday night. I've got pictures of our site that I will try to post tomorrow. Stone Mountain is highly recommended for tent campers on lakeside sites. I must stress *Lakeside*. It was beautiful with the mountain in the background. We felt like we had the lake to ourselves. Of course the lake is open for anyone camping so we did have a little boy and girl walk across our site to get to the lake and fish once but it was no big deal, still totally worth it.
> 
> Some of the RV sites looked really nice. Some had wood decks holding picnic tables and covered stainless steel propane grills. The ones on the hilly slopes along the mountain had some great views of the lake but not a whole lot of room....some huge drop-offs which would make me nervous but I'm not an RV'er so take my word with a grain of salt (and tequila and lime).
> 
> Our trip...in a nut-shell:
> Setting up at night in poison ivy (DH left ALL our flashlights with the boy scouts gear at home)  Fortunately, I've only got one spot of poison ivy on my cheek (how it got there, I haven't a clue  ) I don't think DH and DS are allergic. I've seen them practically roll it in it and never have a reaction.
> 
> Traveled the 1.3 miles DOWN the mountain but took 28 minutes (I'm still cautious because of knee surgery last year). Our next trip, I may attempt the walk UP the mountain.
> 
> Got me a hillbilly boyfriend  I was a victim of audience participation. Minding my own business, sitting on the porch at the restaurant in the village, waiting for our name to be called while DH and DS watched the glass blower across the street, some goofy man dressed as a hillbilly armed with a banjo sits down beside me and starts singing a love song to me. He asked me if he made my heart melt. Of course I said no. So darn it, he had to sing me another one. Then he asked me if that did it, I said yes just to get him off my back. That didn't work, he then sung me a proposal song!
> 
> Laser show was more spectacular during Memorial Day Weekend which had  special salutes to the troops. The fireworks were lacking also. We had set camp chairs on the lawn about noon for the show, got back at 9:00 p.m. and couldn't find them. They were in the same exact spot we left it but with thousands of people around it, it took us a few minutes to find. Probably about 5 minutes but it seemed like eternity. We kept thinking we would have to wait until after the show when everyone left. That was a scary thought because there was no other place on the lawn to sit, every inch was taken by a body.
> 
> Burn ban was still in affect so we did our S'mores over coals. No open campfires.
> 
> Flocks of ducks were our early morning rooster. No big deal, as long as it's nature, I can deal with it. A darn loud fishing boat was what irked me. Who fishes at 5:00 a.m. in the morning? OK, my dad does but still, it was annoying.
> 
> The new miniature golf course just recently opened. It was fun and easy but I still stink at it. I think I went about 20 over par  DH and DS were way under but they're good on any course.
> 
> All in all, we had a great time. There's enough things to do to keep everyone busy for a couple of days. I can elaborate on more but I've got to close down and head home



My folks were at Stone Mountain in their 5th Wheel this last weekend also.  White Ford F-150 with 47 tags and Auburn stuff on it, older 5th Wheel with a big white box on the back with places they've been and Auburn stuff on it.  They really enjoyed themselves too.  They also wigged out on the walk up the mountain.  They also watched my nephew play in a soccer tournament somewhere near there.  Me & hubby may try Stone Mountain in the near future.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

clkelley said:


> My folks were at Stone Mountain in their 5th Wheel this last weekend also.  White Ford F-150 with 47 tags and Auburn stuff on it, older 5th Wheel with a big white box on the back with places they've been and Auburn stuff on it.  They really enjoyed themselves too.  They also wigged out on the walk up the mountain.  They also watched my nephew play in a soccer tournament somewhere near there.  Me & hubby may try Stone Mountain in the near future.



We drove around all the loops, there were a lot of 5th wheels. Of course, DH was drooling the whole time. He's wanting an F-350 dualie (sp?) whatever the heck that is, with intentions on purchasing a 5th wheel in the near future. His little S-10 is on it's last breath of life so it may be sooner than we expect.


----------



## clkelley

Well, I couldn't stand it anymore, last night I booked 3 nights at the Fort for December 6-9, 2007.  My big Ft. Wilderness trip is normally in December, but this year the RADP group decided to have our meet in October, so I made that my big trip.  However, some of my dearest friends are still going in December for Mousefest/RADP Part II.  I'm flying and tent camping for December.  Got a FF flight for Thursday night/Sunday morning. I'm gonna miss using the camper, but a FF ticket and DME is MUCH cheaper than pulling the camper down  Saturday night, I'm probably not even gonna sleep, just gonna shut down PI, then break down the tent and get to my 5:30ish am DME bus.

I can't believe this.  I've got FOUR Ft. Wilderness deposits down right now and 5 total trips on the books right now.  Am I nuts or what???


----------



## Colson39

lol, don't worry, we're right there with you Carol   We now have two at the Fort for this year, and 3 for next year.  

Us Fort Nuts must stick together!!!

Hmm, I think I just came up with a new term, Fort Nuts!!!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

A view from our site (number 63) :






another one:






Here's most of the site after we packed and cleaned up:






That area between the marker and that 4x4 wood, is the area that pop-ups would pull-through. There's about a foot and a half ledge on the other side of the wood. We set our screen house on the pull-through and set our tent in the lower area closer to the lake.

Here's a view from inside our screen house:






I snapped this one as we were leaving. It has the water taxi passing by (a little overexposed). The water taxi dock was just down the road. It takes you to the Riverboat attraction where you can catch a tram to the Skylift and Attractions area:


----------



## Colson39

On another note, I bought one of those Heineken Mini-Kegs last night.  I'm not a fan of Heineken, I'm a Budweiser kind of guy, in fact the only time I've ever liked Heineken was at Cirque Du Soleil when I had it on tap.

Since the mini-keg is the exact same thing as on tap, I figured what the heck, let's see if it's worth it.

It was ohhhhhhhhhh so good.  I now am a huge fan of the mini-keg from Heineken.  It's more expensive, but I think the difference is just amazing.  There are about 14-15 beers in each mini-keg, and they last for 30 days after you open it, so you can just let it sit in your fridge if you only want a few.

I only tried it out last night to see how it worked, but tonight is the beginning of football season, and I have a full pot roast cooking in the crockpot waiting for me to get home.  New Orleans vs Indianopolis should be a really good game, plus some slow cooked pot roast and fresh beer off the tap, it's going to be a great night


----------



## clkelley

Tent Camping Mom said:


> We drove around all the loops, there were a lot of 5th wheels. Of course, DH was drooling the whole time. He's wanting an F-350 dualie (sp?) whatever the heck that is, with intentions on purchasing a 5th wheel in the near future. His little S-10 is on it's last breath of life so it may be sooner than we expect.



He sounds just like my daddy.  When they first started looking at campers, they were going to go with an Aliner. (He had a Ranger as a tow vehicle), then they started looking at Hi-Los, then decided that wouldn't do at all, so traded the Ranger for the F-150 Lariat (used, but a great deal), then found this older used 5th wheel.  Spent lots of time cleaning it up, and fixing it up. Then daddy retired, and they spent 5 weeks going cross country.  Had a GREAT time.  Now, daddy is going back to work for a year, so they can buy a bigger, but lighter NEW 5th wheel.

(I will not get the bigger rig sickness, I will not get the bigger rig sickness, I will NOT get the bigger rig sickness!!)


----------



## gon2wdw55

Just pulled into the fort behind a huge class p motorhome. We get our site & they were next to us, well here they all come out feathers flowing & get their golf cart, dad lets youngest peacock drive and they all go fill mugs from 2000 Disney cruise next they pool hop to SOS! kungaluss


----------



## Colson39

gon2wdw55 said:


> Just pulled into the fort behind a huge class p motorhome. We get our site & they were next to us, well here they all come out feathers flowing & get their golf cart, dad lets youngest peacock drive and they all go fill mugs from 2000 Disney cruise next they pool hop to SOS! kungaluss



Now that was funny


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Colson39 said:


> lol, don't worry, we're right there with you Carol   We now have two at the Fort for this year, and 3 for next year.
> 
> Us Fort Nuts must stick together!!!
> 
> Hmm, I think I just came up with a new term, Fort Nuts!!!



We have.. Oct 07, nov 07, jan 08, april 08 and nov 08 at the fort and we just got back from the fort for labor day.., AND
We leave in 1 week for our first Disney cruise!!!  Surely I must own some part of Disney by now...LOL


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

clkelley said:


> (I will not get the bigger rig sickness, I will not get the bigger rig sickness, I will NOT get the bigger rig sickness!!)



LOL...I knew DH would catch it sooner or later. Our neighbor has an RV and his retirement job is doing deliveries for Bankston. He's always got some huge rig in his driveway and we tour most of them. The last one was a $450K Zephyr  DH was like a kid in a candy store when we went through it.


----------



## Colson39

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> We have.. Oct 07, nov 07, jan 08, april 08 and nov 08 at the fort and we just got back from the fort for labor day.., AND
> We leave in 1 week for our first Disney cruise!!!  Surely I must own some part of Disney by now...LOL




Welcome to the Fort Nuts club!!!


----------



## ldubberly

Colson39 said:


> Welcome to the Fort Nuts club!!!




 I love "Fort Nut", sounds like Fortnight.  So does a Fort Nut stay a Fortnight?

Ok, ok, I'm a little warped.


----------



## clkelley

OK, I feel better now!!  I'm a Fort Nut!!  

This is just so unusual for us to have so many reservations at once.  We also have deposits on a state park weekend later in September, two KOA nights in October for the trip down to WDW and back, and a KOA weekend in November.

Now I have to start figuring out where we're going to take the camper in December and January.  I am going to take it out at least once a month!!


----------



## DebbieT11

Carol, I'm gonna try and get TBG to take me down to TopSail if there are ressies available.... I'd like to go in January....

http://www.floridastateparks.org/topsailhill/default.cfm

What's your schedule looking like?  I'd *love* to meet another Diser!!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Colson39 said:


> On another note, I bought one of those Heineken Mini-Kegs last night.  I'm not a fan of Heineken, I'm a Budweiser kind of guy, in fact the only time I've ever liked Heineken was at Cirque Du Soleil when I had it on tap.
> 
> Since the mini-keg is the exact same thing as on tap, I figured what the heck, let's see if it's worth it.
> 
> It was ohhhhhhhhhh so good.  I now am a huge fan of the mini-keg from Heineken.  It's more expensive, but I think the difference is just amazing.  There are about 14-15 beers in each mini-keg, and they last for 30 days after you open it, so you can just let it sit in your fridge if you only want a few.
> 
> I only tried it out last night to see how it worked, but tonight is the beginning of football season, and I have a full pot roast cooking in the crockpot waiting for me to get home.  New Orleans vs Indianopolis should be a really good game, plus some slow cooked pot roast and fresh beer off the tap, it's going to be a great night




Kid rock lives near here and he says he can drink lots of Heinekens....


----------



## clkelley

DebbieT11 said:


> Carol, I'm gonna try and get TBG to take me down to TopSail if there are ressies available.... I'd like to go in January....
> 
> http://www.floridastateparks.org/topsailhill/default.cfm
> 
> What's your schedule looking like?  I'd *love* to meet another Diser!!



We're way up in North Alabama, so any part of Florida is just a bit far for just a weekend.

We will stick to North of Montgomery Alabama, Tennesee, North East Georgia, or Northwest Mississipi for our weekend outings.


----------



## Mr Man

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Kid rock lives near here and he says he can drink lots of Heinekens....


 


_"*HEI*-(dud dud du) to the *NEK* -(dud dud du) -to the *"&*$#* EN"*

My name is KEEEEEEEEEEEEEG.... Bawitdaba.........._


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

My DH went off to order his golf cart this morning.  He seemed so distraught about having to test drive a bunch of different carts.  

We've decided to go with a NYC checker taxi theme.  He was talking to the guy on the phone and he said the guy was all excited to do it.  They had decided on the shade of yellow over the phone.  Apparently the guy knew what color right away to make it "pop".  So off he went with his custom made fare stickers and "company" logo to spend too much money. 

Hopefully it will be ready for our trip to the Fort in October.  So if you see a bright yellow taxi golf cart don't forget to say hi to Mark and Allison.  Oh and if you see the teenager driving it inappropriately or recklessly, feel free to follow her back to site and rat her out!!


----------



## Gatordad

what part of NJ are you from.  People from NJ don't rat other people out.


----------



## djblu883

ok so why do people keep taking my atenna toppers off my truck??? I went to a mall to the Disneystore yesterday and came out and my Pirate topper was gone...sheesh...this makes 4 this year that have been taken!!!!!!!!anyone else have that happen??? I finally got a lock for my hitch covers so folks won't steal it since my reciever from my old TT got taken...


----------



## kimluvswdw

djblu883 said:


> ok so why do people keep taking my atenna toppers off my truck??? I went to a mall to the Disneystore yesterday and came out and my Pirate topper was gone...sheesh...this makes 4 this year that have been taken!!!!!!!!anyone else have that happen??? I finally got a lock for my hitch covers so folks won't steal it since my reciever from my old TT got taken...



I would like to know where some people get their nerve. It is a shame when us Disney lovers can't even put antenna toppers on our cars. I don't know if it is because people are cheap or stupid. I suspect both.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

I had one get knocked off by a branch a year ago but beyond that Stitch is still up there.


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

Gatordad said:


> what part of NJ are you from.  People from NJ don't rat other people out.


I'm from Central Jersey and half Italian.  Trust me, when a kid is messing around with an expensive golf cart, please oh please rat her out!!  There's a beer in it for ya!!


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

djblu883 said:


> ok so why do people keep taking my atenna toppers off my truck??? I went to a mall to the Disneystore yesterday and came out and my Pirate topper was gone...sheesh...this makes 4 this year that have been taken!!!!!!!!anyone else have that happen??? I finally got a lock for my hitch covers so folks won't steal it since my reciever from my old TT got taken...


My DH had one of those flying goofys and then a Christmas one on top.  Both were stolen. The weird part was that they were both old and incredibly faded.  Not quite sure why anyone would have wanted them.


----------



## Gatordad

where in central?  I'm from Metuchen.... Ok, you can put a sign on my cart "will rat for beer"


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

Gatordad said:


> where in central?  I'm from Metuchen.... Ok, you can put a sign on my cart "will rat for beer"


 I figure that the cart will be so noticeable (corvette yellow) that everyone will know its us.  So if the teenager (legal age to drive) is messing around I would rather have someone say something then have people angry at us.  And while I'd like to think that she knows better ... well you never know with teenagers. 
I already told my husband that we needed to keep a six pack in the fridge.


----------



## Colson39

djblu883 said:


> ok so why do people keep taking my atenna toppers off my truck??? I went to a mall to the Disneystore yesterday and came out and my Pirate topper was gone...sheesh...this makes 4 this year that have been taken!!!!!!!!anyone else have that happen??? I finally got a lock for my hitch covers so folks won't steal it since my reciever from my old TT got taken...



We have had a couple of those character magnets stolen, luckily for us our antenna is in the middle/top of ours, so in order for someone to take our topper they would have to step up and really reach over into the middle of the roof.  Luckily it seems most people aren't willing to do that.

It's a shame that you can't really put anything on your car removable or someone will steal it :/


----------



## Gatordad

My Tony Stewart one is with us, even after retrieving him at the car wash.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

We had our Millennium Mickey topper stolen from Universal Studios in 2000. Our Cruise Mickey topper was knocked off by Grandma's peony tree but retrieved by Grandma's doggy....we still have it, teeth marks and all.  But so far, we've been lucky with our toppers, only one stolen since 2000.


----------



## clkelley

3 Days 0 Hrs 0 Mins 0 Secs till we're on our way to the airport for WDW!!!!


----------



## des1954

We used to have the blinking tire stem caps on our golf cart that were constantly stolen while at FW. We quit buying them.

Also, one nite we parked our cart by T.E. while we went over to FWL for dinner. Our good friend was on the porch and actually saw someone try to roll our cart away with them!  (Our cart is super customized & there is nothing else like it.) When our friend approached the man & woman "stealing" our cart (they looked to be in late 30's to early 40's, and very drunk), the guy insisted it was _HIS _cart!!! (The lying, scurvy pirate!  ) So, our friend hollered at his wife who was still on the porch to get a security person. The man & woman took off then & there! Geesh!!!


----------



## djblu883

clkelley said:


> 3 Days 0 Hrs 0 Mins 0 Secs till we're on our way to the airport for WDW!!!!



how ya gonna get that new camper in your luggage???????


----------



## djblu883

des1954 said:


> We used to have the blinking tire stem caps on our golf cart that were constantly stolen while at FW. We quit buying them.
> 
> Also, one nite we parked our cart by T.E. while we went over to FWL for dinner. Our good friend was on the porch and actually saw someone try to roll our cart away with them!  (Our cart is super customized & there is nothing else like it.) When our friend approached the man & woman "stealing" our cart (they looked to be in late 30's to early 40's, and very drunk), the guy insisted it was _HIS _cart!!! (The lying, scurvy pirate!  ) So, our friend hollered at his wife who was still on the porch to get a security person. The man & woman took off then & there! Geesh!!!



did they find the drunks who were trying to rip off your friends or did it just get let go??? Gosh I hate a thief!!! ...If I can't afford something I just save til I can....too bad so many don't think like that...!!!


----------



## des1954

djblu883 said:


> did they find the drunks who were trying to rip off your friends or did it just get let go??? Gosh I hate a thief!!! ...If I can't afford something I just save til I can....too bad so many don't think like that...!!!


 
Actually, it was MY cart, and my friend thwarted the drunks!  No...we rode around for a long time trying to find them, but never did.  They were probably people who just came in to the Fort to look around and thought they'd cop a cart for a joy ride.  It' s probably just as well we didn't find them, as I would have probably kicked 'em in the knee caps!! (Ouch!)

True campers, and Dis-er's in particular, would never stoop to stealing!!!


----------



## Gatordad

In Nj we handle things differently






Identify the clowns

Then take care of business


----------



## kimluvswdw

I can't believe someone would actually try to steal your cart. We hardly ever lock the rv door while we are there. I bring laptops and things so I guess I will lock up from now on. We also bring our golf cart and it is a little custom. We will do more before the next trip.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

kimluvswdw said:


> I can't believe someone would actually try to steal your cart. We hardly ever lock the rv door while we are there. I bring laptops and things so I guess I will lock up from now on. We also bring our golf cart and it is a little custom. We will do more before the next trip.



Any beer in the fridge?


----------



## Gatordad

ftwildernessguy said:


> Any beer in the fridge?



That's the important question


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> That's the important question



Yeah, who cares about the laptop and other stuff.


----------



## Gatordad

You can buy a laptop anywhere, but beer is $13/6 pack at the Fort.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> You can buy a laptop anywhere, but beer is $13/6 pack at the Fort.



Liquid gold.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Could this be the next Mickey Moo?
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=20744476&postcount=6


----------



## Colson39

Wow, I've been waiting for Mickey Moo's replacement!  I wonder if Disney is still interested at all in cows that have the Mickey ear markings on them, I can't imagine it is the most rare thing in the world.

Mickey Moo was so huge, people were so amazed that there were Mickey Ears


----------



## ftwildernessguy

It was Minnie Moo, folks.


----------



## Colson39

> It was Minnie Moo, folks.



Nope, there was a Mickey Moo as well, there has been both a Mickey Moo AND a Minnie Moo


----------



## des1954

ftwildernessguy said:


> Any beer in the fridge?


 
Never... I repeat, NEVER... mess with anyone's beer!!!


----------



## clkelley

Only 1 Days 23 Hrs 59 Mins 59 Secs till we are on our way to WDW!!!!


----------



## Colson39

clkelley said:


> Only 1 Days 23 Hrs 59 Mins 59 Secs till we are on our way to WDW!!!!



Boohoo, we shall get our revenge!!


----------



## stacktester

Colson39 said:


> Nope, there was a Mickey Moo as well, there has been both a Mickey Moo AND a Minnie Moo



SNAP!!!!!!!!! Take that FW Guy lol. That from the poster child for FW.


----------



## We4mickey

We are trying to keep warm thought of the Fort. It was in the 40's this morning and it's only the 11th of September  . We can only wonder what winter is going to be like.


----------



## Gatordad

minnie moo, mickey moo whatever.... they'd both look good on my plate with some fries and au jus.

We just got back from MGM.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Gatordad said:


> minnie moo, mickey moo whatever.... they'd both look good on my plate with some fries and au jus.
> 
> We just got back from MGM.




I was thinking of a nice baked potato smothered in butter and sour cream, in place of the fries. 
My thought has always been that if we werent supposed to eat cows they wouldnt be made out of meat


----------



## Colson39

One camping trip to the Everglades a couple years ago, we woke up on a nice cool morning for some breakfast.

Sitting around the fire, we had eggs, sausage, orange juice, a very good breakfast.  As we finished, my mom asked how we liked the sausage.  I said it was good, a little chewy but good, my wife said the same.

"Oh good, that was some elk sausage your cousin had given us in Denver".

Well, I was fine with that, it was good.  However, my wife, let's just say she only came into camping once we started dating.  So she isn't exactly "experienced" in some of the more adventorous ways of camping grub.  She still had a half a piece of sausage in her mouth that quickly was spit into the trash can...lol.

In fact, I just called her to ask her if she wanted some elk sausage and she responded with "I'm never eating sausage your mom makes again".  She just doesn't understand why someone would want to eat elk


----------



## Gatordad

I've been an Elk since 1995.  They don't taste good.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

stacktester said:


> SNAP!!!!!!!!! Take that FW Guy lol. That from the poster child for FW.



An internet search has proven me correct, but has also confirmed what others have said.  There was indeed only one cow, originally named Minnie Moo.  Some websites have altered the name, probably due to gender confusion - an obviously female bovine wearing a male icon - I can understand the confusion.  Mickey Moo, Minnie Moo - I suppose the cow didn't really care, but as far as Colson39's claim to more than one - I challenge you to a duel!

By the way, after M Moo's demise, there was some most excellent roast served at TE.


----------



## Gatordad

I hear Donald, Daisy, Huey Duey and Looie ended up as chicken fingers.


----------



## clkelley

Do we have nothing better to do than argue over a cow  

BTW: 1 Days 7 Hrs 46 Mins 45 Secs  :co    ol1:


----------



## djblu883

Gatordad said:


> I hear Donald, Daisy, Huey Duey and Looie ended up as chicken fingers.



ummmmmmmmmm wouldn't that be duck fingers??????


----------



## ftwildernessguy

djblu883 said:


> ummmmmmmmmm wouldn't that be duck fingers??????



I have never seen fingers on a duck or a chicken


----------



## Colson39

ftwildernessguy said:


> An internet search has proven me correct, but has also confirmed what others have said.  There was indeed only one cow, originally named Minnie Moo.  Some websites have altered the name, probably due to gender confusion - an obviously female bovine wearing a male icon - I can understand the confusion.  Mickey Moo, Minnie Moo - I suppose the cow didn't really care, but as far as Colson39's claim to more than one - I challenge you to a duel!
> 
> By the way, after M Moo's demise, there was some most excellent roast served at TE.



And I shall win that duel!!!  I'm sorry FtWildernessGuy, but there actually WERE two different cows, one named Minnie Moo and one named Mickey Moo.  They were around at different times for the most part.  And just in case there is any question, I present you with the below (you can clearly notice the difference in the markings):

Here is Mickey Moo:









And Minnie Moo:













Mickey Moo was in Disneyland, Minnie Moo was in Disney World.  That might be why you think there is only one   Mickey Moo was the original Mickey Mouse cow, Minnie Moo came after Mickey Moo.  Mickey Moo died in 1993, Minnie Moo died in 2001.

Do not challenge the master!!!  

I think I deserve a free Kungaloosh for this...


----------



## djblu883

ftwildernessguy said:


> I have never seen fingers on a duck or a chicken



ever seen a wing on a buffalo??? I haven't seen them ON a buffalo...but buffalo "wings" are sure good lol...add a beer to the above and BAM!!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Colson39 said:


> And I shall win that duel!!!  I'm sorry FtWildernessGuy, but there actually WERE two different cows, one named Minnie Moo and one named Mickey Moo.  They were around at different times for the most part.  And just in case there is any question, I present you with the below (you can clearly notice the difference in the markings):
> 
> Here is Mickey Moo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Minnie Moo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Moo was in Disneyland, Minnie Moo was in Disney World.  That might be why you think there is only one   Mickey Moo was the original Mickey Mouse cow, Minnie Moo came after Mickey Moo.  Mickey Moo died in 1993, Minnie Moo died in 2001.
> 
> Do not challenge the master!!!
> 
> I think I deserve a free Kungaloosh for this...



Since this forum deals with WDW, not Disneyland, I maintain my status as king of the hill.  In the true Disney spirit, however, I will offer a Kungaloosh


----------



## ftwildernessguy

djblu883 said:


> ever seen a wing on a buffalo??? I haven't seen them ON a buffalo...but buffalo "wings" are sure good lol...add a beer to the above and BAM!!!



While in school in Buffalo, I spent many enjoyable evenings at The Anchor Bar where the Buffalo chicken wing originated.


----------



## Colson39

ftwildernessguy said:


> Since this forum deals with WDW, not Disneyland, I maintain my status as king of the hill.  In the true Disney spirit, however, I will offer a Kungaloosh



Nope, no one said anything about Disneyland/Disney World, just that there were Mickey AND Minnie Moos.  This is the off topic thread!! 

You cannot take the easy way out!  However, in true Disney spirit, I will take your Kungaloosh and give you $25.00 for the drink


----------



## Gatordad

djblu883 said:


> ummmmmmmmmm wouldn't that be duck fingers??????



Depends on who's hand it is.  If  you've eaten chicken mcnuggets at Mc Donalds, you aren't eating 100% chicken.... although things may have changed.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Woah, catching up again....I didn't mean for everyone to have a cow!  Yes, I agree with Colson...There was a Mickey Moo in Disneyland, I never said anything about Disney World. I just mentioned the next Mickey Moo whether he will be in Disneyland or Disneyworld, or cloned for both would be interesting to see


----------



## Colson39

Actually, it was quite fun researching some of the history behind the Mickey/Minnie cows, it was worth it 

Now next time I'm looking at the picture of Minnie Moo in the Fort stables,  I can brag to all the family how much I know about them (after which I'll quickly realize that everyone is already bored with my "cow" talk and gone  ).


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> Depends on who's hand it is.  If  you've eaten chicken mcnuggets at Mc Donalds, you aren't eating 100% chicken.... although things may have changed.



I have never seen nuggets on a chicken, either.  Perhaps a rooster has nuggets, but I have never looked.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Colson39 said:


> Nope, no one said anything about Disneyland/Disney World, just that there were Mickey AND Minnie Moos.  This is the off topic thread!!
> 
> You cannot take the easy way out!  However, in true Disney spirit, I will take your Kungaloosh and give you $25.00 for the drink



You are a true gentleman, despite being somewhat clueless at times.  I am only guilty of making the assumption that since the forum is Camping at Disney WORLD that the contents would default to WDW unless otherwise specified.  You may keep the $25.00.  The Kungaloosh is on me.  Your company would be payment enough.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

I think this whole thread started with the Krystal and White Castle topic which again has nothing to do with WDW. Oops...I did it again....I said those in the same sentence.


----------



## Colson39

You know, my seventh grade teacher was almost fired for writing "ASSUME" on the chalk board and breaking it up into 3 words to explain what it means...lol   Still one of my favorite stories.

Man, one week to go till Vegas, I can already smell the money burning a hole in my pocket....


----------



## Gatordad

Tent Camping Mom said:


> I think this whole thread started with the Krystal and White Castle topic which again has nothing to do with WDW. Oops...I did it again....I said those in the same sentence.



you can be banned from my thread for doing that.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

ftwildernessguy said:


> You are a true gentleman, despite being somewhat clueless at times.  I am only guilty of making the assumption that since the forum is Camping at Disney WORLD that the contents would default to WDW unless otherwise specified.  You may keep the $25.00.  The Kungaloosh is on me.  Your company would be payment enough.



If you guys are any nicer to each other people will begin to talk. I am sure the CB would have a field day with you...


----------



## Colson39

You're not allowed to mention that board on the Camping Forum


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Gatordad said:


> you can be banned from my thread for doing that.



OK, I won't say the "K" word again.  I did see those White Castle burgers in the freezer at my local Sam's, thinking of trying them, or would they be a waste of my money?


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Tent Camping Mom said:


> OK, I won't say the "K" word again.  I did see those White Castle burgers in the freezer at my local Sam's, thinking of trying them, or would they be a waste of my money?



They are okay in a pinch, but lack the greasy sliminess of the real thing.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Colson39 said:


> You're not allowed to mention that board on the Camping Forum




UMMMM... I meant the citizen band radio ... yeah thats what I meant


----------



## clkelley

Well, I get to start my vacation a few hours early tomorrow!!!!  Finagled getting out of work at 1:00 instead of 5:00, so we're heading on up to Nashville, having dinner at the Rainforest Cafe in Nashville, then heading for the airport!!!!  Woo Hoo!!!!!!!

So I've jumped to: 0 Days 21 Hrs 25 Mins 57 Secs


----------



## ftwildernessguy

clkelley said:


> Well, I get to start my vacation a few hours early tomorrow!!!!  Finagled getting out of work at 1:00 instead of 5:00, so we're heading on up to Nashville, having dinner at the Rainforest Cafe in Nashville, then heading for the airport!!!!  Woo Hoo!!!!!!!
> 
> So I've jumped to: 0 Days 21 Hrs 25 Mins 57 Secs



Okay, now it's gonna get ugly.


----------



## Gatordad

ftwildernessguy said:


> I have never seen nuggets on a chicken, either.  Perhaps a rooster has nuggets, but I have never looked.



That'd be chicken balls, lol

kinda like meatballs.


----------



## clkelley

Tent Camping Mom said:


> OK, I won't say the "K" word again.  I did see those White Castle burgers in the freezer at my local Sam's, thinking of trying them, or would they be a waste of my money?



Ok, What's wrong with Krystals???

16 Hours 14 Min 25 secs to go!!!


----------



## Gatordad

they should spell them with a c, for crap...


----------



## Colson39

Why do I have a feeling that there will be a flurry of clkelley posts here tomorrow afternoon??


----------



## clkelley

Colson39 said:


> Why do I have a feeling that there will be a flurry of clkelley posts here tomorrow afternoon??



Tomorrow morning, yes, tomorrow afternoon, nope, I'll be on my way to Nashville for dinner at Rainforest Cafe, then the airport (although I could crank up the wireless card and post on the road  )


----------



## Katie Dawn

clkelley, have a fantabulous time at the Fort!   Here's some extra pixie dust for your trip...thank you for being so helpful to us newbies!!!  

About Krystal's.... we don't even HAVE White Castle around here... so what am I missing?  

It reminds me: a friend of mine was a general manager at a local Krystal's and said they were not allowed to cook the burger patties without the onions.  Absolutely - not - allowed.  He didn't really know why.  But they were told that even if someone said they were allergic to onions they would just have to apologize and not give them the burger.  We decided that it must be because without the onions the burger would taste terrible!

With all that said... I like Krystal's.


----------



## clkelley

Katie Dawn said:


> clkelley, have a fantabulous time at the Fort!   Here's some extra pixie dust for your trip...thank you for being so helpful to us newbies!!!
> 
> About Krystal's.... we don't even HAVE White Castle around here... so what am I missing?
> 
> It reminds me: a friend of mine was a general manager at a local Krystal's and said they were not allowed to cook the burger patties without the onions.  Absolutely - not - allowed.  He didn't really know why.  But they were told that even if someone said they were allergic to onions they would just have to apologize and not give them the burger.  We decided that it must be because without the onions the burger would taste terrible!
> 
> With all that said... I like Krystal's.



Same here, we don't have White Castles, and Krystals taste pretty good to me too!!

(We're not going to the Fort this time, Pop Century for Free Dining), but I'll be at the Fort in October!!!

Yakking with other folks about the Fort and Camping is one of my favorite things to do!!!


----------



## clkelley

I just had to add another post, there were 666 posts on this thread.  Spooky 

Oh, and 0 Days 4 Hrs 31 Mins 18 Secs

Now that's better


----------



## Colson39

Sure sure, blame it on the thread count! 

Have fun!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

clkelley said:


> I just had to add another post, there were 666 posts on this thread.  Spooky
> 
> Oh, and 0 Days 4 Hrs 31 Mins 18 Secs
> 
> Now that's better



Another shameless attempt to increase your number of posts.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

clkelley said:


> I just had to add another post, there were 666 posts on this thread.  Spooky
> 
> Oh, and 0 Days 4 Hrs 31 Mins 18 Secs
> 
> Now that's better



Another shameless attempt to increase your number of posts.

Oops, sorry, I see I already posted that.


----------



## Colson39

Great weekend of college football coming up, will definitely be enjoying this weekend, I'm hoping for some really good games with all of the top 25 matchups scheduled.

Especially that Michigan-Notre Dame game.  Oh wait, never mind


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Oh Carol, I see you're leaving today....take us with you! DS is out of school tomorrow for Teacher's In-Service. We had plans to do a quick camping trip to Tim's Ford but looks like tomorrow is going to be a total washout  . I'd much rather be in Sunny Florida! Have fun! 

We were just at Opry Mills last weekend looking at tents at the Bass Pro Shop. Didn't buy anything. We ate at Rainforest and it was as good as always. Don't do like DH did, he ordered the Volcano as his meal  He had a tummy-ache for the rest of the day!


----------



## Shannone1

Colson39 said:


> Great weekend of college football coming up, will definitely be enjoying this weekend, I'm hoping for some really good games with all of the top 25 matchups scheduled.
> 
> Especially that Michigan-Notre Dame game.  Oh wait, never mind


----------



## Colson39

Hah!  I've always been a casual fan of the two teams, nothing major but I would root for them if they weren't playing a team I liked better.  

It is sad to see two storied schools go through what they're going through, but no worries, I'm sure it won't last for long.  The rumour of the LSU coach going to Michigan after this season is picking up more and more steam...


----------



## kimluvswdw

ftwildernessguy said:


> Another shameless attempt to increase your number of posts.



Just like just about everyone on this board. Oh well, at least it is conversation.


----------



## Colson39

lol, he was just joking kimluvswdw 

OK NOW I AM JEALOUS.

Freaking younger brother just called and told me he made a last minute decision to go to Disney, he's leaving at 3 PM, just decided to go out of the blue with his son.

"So where are you staying?"

"Oh I got the cabins".

NOW I AM DOUBLE JEALOUS.  Not only does he get to go to Disney on a whim, he's also staying at the Fort.  I mentioned to him to try to get one of the newly renovated cabins, and to see if he can get some pictures of the new Haunted Mansion.

So if anyone is at the Fort this weekend (clkelley) and sees a guy that looks like me (but with more hair) and his cute little 3 year old son, tell them his brother Chris is jealous!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Its funny the silly things one thinks about when exercising. Like today, I was just at the fitness center, listening to my selection of Jimmy Buffett tunes, when the DIS pops into my head. Each song reminded me of someone from the camping board. Heres some I came up with (take it, these are all Jimmy Buffett songs) and I had 45 minutes to kill) :

 Cheeseburger in Paradise = GatorDad (maybe you can do without the lettuce and tomato but Im sure you can handle the cold glass of beer) 

Schoolboy Heart = BigDisneyDad (you may abide by the Man Laws but I still believe you have a schoolboy heart) 

Boat Drinks = FWildernessGuy  (Kungaloosh!) 

 Bama Breeze  = AuburnJen  - (college party girl of the south)  

Desdemona's Building A Rocket Ship  (me) Tent Camping Mom (the techno-geek with her head in the stars) 

Fins = Rhonda (harassed excessively by the guys on this board) 

Take the Weather With You  clkelley (on her way to Florida today and leaving us in N. Bama with the rain!) 

Changes in Latitudes, Changes in Attitudes  Colson39 (Ran into a chum with a bottle of rum, and we wound up drinkin' all night) 

Overkill = Tellnotails  (This song could easily be sung by you)

Although there were a couple more songs that I can't really say without offending anyone....especially DH (Tent Camping Dad)!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Its funny the silly things one thinks about when exercising. Like today, I was just at the fitness center, listening to my selection of Jimmy Buffett tunes, when the DIS pops into my head. Each song reminded me of someone from the camping board. Heres some I came up with (take it, these are all Jimmy Buffett songs) and I had 45 minutes to kill) :
> 
> Cheeseburger in Paradise = GatorDad (maybe you can do without the lettuce and tomato but Im sure you can handle the cold glass of beer)
> 
> Schoolboy Heart = BigDisneyDad (you may abide by the Man Laws but I still believe you have a schoolboy heart)
> 
> Boat Drinks = FWildernessGuy  (Kungaloosh!)
> 
> Bama Breeze  = AuburnJen  - (college party girl of the south)
> 
> Desdemona's Building A Rocket Ship  (me) Tent Camping Mom (the techno-geek with her head in the stars)
> 
> Fins = Rhonda (harassed excessively by the guys on this board)
> 
> Take the Weather With You  clkelley (on her way to Florida today and leaving us in N. Bama with the rain!)
> 
> Changes in Latitudes, Changes in Attitudes  Colson39 (Ran into a chum with a bottle of rum, and we wound up drinkin' all night)
> 
> Overkill = Tellnotails  (This song could easily be sung by you)
> 
> Although there were a couple more songs that I can't really say without offending anyone....especially DH (Tent Camping Dad)!




Wow... you have been thinking.


----------



## Gatordad

you are my heroine!!!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Its funny the silly things one thinks about when exercising. Like today, I was just at the fitness center, listening to my selection of Jimmy Buffett tunes, when the DIS pops into my head. Each song reminded me of someone from the camping board. Heres some I came up with (take it, these are all Jimmy Buffett songs) and I had 45 minutes to kill) :
> 
> Cheeseburger in Paradise = GatorDad (maybe you can do without the lettuce and tomato but Im sure you can handle the cold glass of beer)
> 
> Schoolboy Heart = BigDisneyDad (you may abide by the Man Laws but I still believe you have a schoolboy heart)
> 
> Boat Drinks = FWildernessGuy  (Kungaloosh!)
> 
> Bama Breeze  = AuburnJen  - (college party girl of the south)
> 
> Desdemona's Building A Rocket Ship  (me) Tent Camping Mom (the techno-geek with her head in the stars)
> 
> Fins = Rhonda (harassed excessively by the guys on this board)
> 
> Take the Weather With You  clkelley (on her way to Florida today and leaving us in N. Bama with the rain!)
> 
> Changes in Latitudes, Changes in Attitudes  Colson39 (Ran into a chum with a bottle of rum, and we wound up drinkin' all night)
> 
> Overkill = Tellnotails  (This song could easily be sung by you)
> 
> Although there were a couple more songs that I can't really say without offending anyone....especially DH (Tent Camping Dad)!



You may just be a little too intellectual for this crowd.


----------



## Gatordad

intellectual, speak for yourself, i hate  bugs


----------



## Colson39

I think TentCampingMom might have just made the greatest post in the history of the camping forum 

Loved it!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Colson39 said:


> I think TentCampingMom might have just made the greatest post in the history of the camping forum
> 
> Loved it!



It appears that she hit our online personalities dead on.  Could it be that somehow Jimmy Buffett knows us all?


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

ftwildernessguy said:


> It appears that she hit our online personalities dead on.  Could it be that somehow Jimmy Buffett knows us all?




I heard "love me if you can" by Toby Keith for the first time on our trip home from the fort in June. That song describes me better than any other. 

Scott

of course while I am typing I am listening to Nugents "stranglehold" as loud as it will play...


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Ah...Ted Nugent, that sure does bring back some 70's memories. Isn't it wonderful how the rock of the seventies are still going strong today...Ted Nugent, Aerosmith, Rolling Stones, Led Zepplin, AC/DC.


----------



## sixAMmom

YAH for me!!! I just read EVERY post on this thread. I am tired and have ignored my children for awhile but well worth the time. You people are really my people Will be back in the morning to check what's next!!


----------



## Gatordad

don't tell the denizens of this thread you liked their posts, they'll pump up the post count blabbering again, lol.............


----------



## Tent Camping Dad

I said it before I'll say it again, dw thinks too much!


----------



## Colson39

4 days and counting till Vegas!  We leave Thursday night, arrive in Vegas around 9:30 PM Vegas time.  Arrive back home Tuesday morning around 5:30 AM. 

Can't wait!  This is going to be one heck of a trip!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Colson39 said:


> 4 days and counting till Vegas!  We leave Thursday night, arrive in Vegas around 9:30 PM Vegas time.  Arrive back home Tuesday morning around 5:30 AM.
> 
> Can't wait!  This is going to be one heck of a trip!




You cant come back and brag on here about your trip since "what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas"


----------



## homebrew2

bigdisneydaddy said:


> You cant come back and brag on here about your trip since "what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas"



Evidently not anymore.......Just ask O.J.


----------



## Colson39

Just changed our ressies for this November 2-4th, we were staying at the All Star with family and friends for the annual Food and Wine Festival trip.

Disney just released their Florida resident prices, and the weekend of the 2-4th  is the last weekend you can get it during November.  Also, today is 46 days out from the ressie, and 45 days is how far out you have to cancel now (I don't even remember that changing to that far out, that must be new).

Saved around 40 bucks (around 20 bucks a night) on the room, plus for the Florida Resident special they are also throwing in a free $20 Disney Dining Card that you can use anywhere (which is perfect for the Food and Wine festival).

Thankfully I accidentally went to the wdwinfo.com site instead of the Disboards or I never would have even seen the discount.  That slip up just put us ahead 60 bucks on that trip already....woohoo!!!

P.S. I know, it's blasphemy, talking about the All Star in the camping forum.  We originally had the cabins booked but when we found out that my wife is pregnant, we decided to save the money instead.  Pop Century is a great little resort if you're not planning on spending a lot of time there (which we will ONLY use the room for basically sleeping/getting ready, we spend no time in the hotel during this annual trip).  And for 80 bucks a night (it is only 56 bucks a night in some other weeks!!!), can't beat that!  

Also we're taking the parents camper up for 2 weeks a couple weeks after for Thanksgiving, so no reason to pull it back and forth.


----------



## des1954

Colson39 said:


> P.S. I know, it's blasphemy, talking about the All Star in the camping forum.


 
_Bind the blasphemous, scurvy rat and put him on the sacrificial altar!!!! Sharpen the knives...and be quick about it!!_

_How dare he besmirch the good name of the "Camping at Disney World" forum by admitting he's staying at the All-Star Resort!!! _


----------



## ntsammy5

des1954 said:


> How dare he besmirch the good name of the "Camping at Disney World" forum by admitting he's staying at the All-Star Resort.



I'm staying at POP in January.


----------



## Colson39

POP is much better than the other All-Stars, in my opinion at least.  It's newer, it feels larger and more open, and the rooms don't feel as tacky.  As I mentioned, if you're not camping and are looking to save a buck, it's well worth the money.

In fact, with the Florida discount, POP was actually a dollar less per night than the other All Stars, which kind of surprised me (maybe a difference in tax though).

This is just a weekend trip however.  We basically will get there around 3-4 on Friday, check in, take showers and get ready, go out to eat and have some drinks (well everyone except the pregnant one  ), come back to the room around 9 PM and go to sleep.  Wake up early on Saturday, head to Epcot for Food and Wine Festival by 9AM.  Normally don't get back to the room until around 8-9 PM (based on how long we decide to hang out at the Rose and Crown, and we have some crazy partiers going this time...lol), take showers, go to bed.  Wake up whenever on Sunday, head to Downtown Disney and spend all day there and leave for home from Downtown Disney late afternoon.   Not worth it to haul the camper for just that, we really do not spend any time at all in the room.

The last couple years we had been staying at the Riverside (a great moderate resort, my favorite one actually), however this year we decided we're all about saving money.  We'll be at the Fort for the annual Food and Wine Festival next year (already have ressies), going during Halloween this time, now that is going to be a great way to start off the winter holidays


----------



## ntsammy5

This will be the first time at POP, but we've stayed at All Star before -- and never at a Moderate, but at Deluxe.  My first choice would have been the SoG, but they're booked.  Coming down to see DD run the marathon and DW is coming too.  Unplanned trip and with the money we need to pledge to the Leukemia Foundation, I want to keep the trip cheap!  POP is only $70/night including tax.  I never get a hotel that cheap anyplace else we stay.

We never spend much time at the resort any way, but I love the value resorts because of the great theming and it's the best place to people watch.  I'd also prefer FW but that's not an option this time.


----------



## djblu883

going on a Disney  Cruise then land in Dec. for Mousefest.... so I figured to save a few pennies and a lot of trouble for only a few days we'd book a hotel...won't do more than sleep anyway!!


----------



## Rhonda

Colson39 said:


> Thankfully I accidentally went to the wdwinfo.com site instead of the Disboards or I never would have even seen the discount.  That slip up just put us ahead 60 bucks on that trip already....woohoo!!!



Now, if you would have had a really good Disney Specialist TA, she would have found this for you a long time ago!!


----------



## Katie Dawn

Colson39 said:


> Also, today is 46 days out from the ressie, and 45 days is how far out you have to cancel now (I don't even remember that changing to that far out, that must be new).



You have to cancel within 45 days?  For some reason I had in my mind that you could cancel up to a week before your check-in.  Maybe that's just for FW?  Or maybe I made that up?


----------



## AuburnJen92

Is there anywhere that I can find a black mourning wreath to put in my signature?  I am mourning the football season we are about to encounter because of our gun-shy, 5th year senior quarterback, that can't hit the broad side of a barn!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gatordad

no, but.........

We can give you a group hug and


----------



## AuburnJen92

Man, I need one after the past two weeks!  OMG!

BTW- We are still planning on going to the Gator game to tailgate, the hell with the game!  :0


----------



## Mr Man

ntsammy5 said:


> I'm staying at POP in January.



My name is MrMan and I have stayed at POP before.........twice actually (trembling)......  

It was nice.......but not as nice as FW of course.  FW is still my favorite.

The POP food court is great.  Lots of items to choose from (and it all tastes the same-kinda like chicken)  

Pool bar was good also.  FW should have a pool bar.  Pool bars are more fun than coolers.  I am a strong proponent of Pool Bars in general.

Hey Disney, ya listening?


----------



## homebrew2

Katie Dawn said:


> You have to cancel within 45 days?  For some reason I had in my mind that you could cancel up to a week before your check-in.  Maybe that's just for FW?  Or maybe I made that up?



Now I know this apparently makes no sense *but* if you make the ressie
yourself...on the web...it's 45 days.

If you use the phone to make the original ressie..its one week


----------



## Katie Dawn

homebrew2 said:


> Now I know this apparently makes no sense *but* if you make the ressie
> yourself...on the web...it's 45 days.
> 
> If you use the phone to make the original ressie..its one week



Ah ha.  Yeah, the more I thought about this the more I was thinking that I had been told I could cancel a week out by the CM that made the reservation.  lol 

Okay everyone, sorry to be talking about such a serious Disney topic.... this is after all the useless facts/chit chat thread.  So in that spirit...

Did you know you can sneeze at speeds up to 200 miles per hour?

lol


----------



## clkelley

Finally stopped for a minute here to do laundry and check email!!

Great week so far, but so sad, the DME notice was on my door this morning. WAAAAHHHHH.

Pop is pretty cool but miss the FORT.  We did drop by there.  Had to put some air in hubby's ECV tire, and what better place than the Bike Barn.  We rolled/strolled down the trail between WL and the Ft. after breakfast at Whispering Canyon.  Saw a couple of deer and I soaked in all that is the FORT.

Can't wait to get there with my new T@B in 17 Days 9 Hrs 4 Mins 33 Secs

See ya!!


----------



## Colson39

Rhonda said:


> Now, if you would have had a really good Disney Specialist TA, she would have found this for you a long time ago!!



True, true, I cannot argue with that 

And sorry, I should have clarified, yes, it is for online reservations only that you have to cancel 45 days out, not phone reservations.


----------



## kimluvswdw

clkelley said:


> Finally stopped for a minute here to do laundry and check email!!
> 
> Great week so far, but so sad, the DME notice was on my door this morning. WAAAAHHHHH.
> 
> Pop is pretty cool but miss the FORT.  We did drop by there.  Had to put some air in hubby's ECV tire, and what better place than the Bike Barn.  We rolled/strolled down the trail between WL and the Ft. after breakfast at Whispering Canyon.  Saw a couple of deer and I soaked in all that is the FORT.
> 
> Can't wait to get there with my new T@B in 17 Days 9 Hrs 4 Mins 33 Secs
> 
> See ya!!



We used to rotate staying at the fort and Pop. I can't do it anymore. When I am not staying at the fort I miss it too much.


----------



## Colson39

Well, wrapping up here at work, getting all my stuff together.

Why?

BECAUSE IN 20 MINUTES I LEAVE FOR VEGAS....WOOHOOOO

Have a great weekend all, I'll do a shot for everyone!!!  And I probably literally mean everyone!!!

Luck be a winning hand this weekend!


----------



## homebrew2

Katie Dawn said:


> Ah ha.  Yeah, the more I thought about this the more I was thinking that I had been told I could cancel a week out by the CM that made the reservation.  lol
> 
> Okay everyone, sorry to be talking about such a serious Disney topic.... this is after all the useless facts/chit chat thread.  So in that spirit...
> 
> Did you know you can sneeze at speeds up to 200 miles per hour?
> 
> lol



OK, I believe you ...which then begs the question:

What happens *over*  200 mph, does it turn into a snort or something?


----------



## kimluvswdw

Katie Dawn said:


> Ah ha.  Yeah, the more I thought about this the more I was thinking that I had been told I could cancel a week out by the CM that made the reservation.  lol
> 
> Okay everyone, sorry to be talking about such a serious Disney topic.... this is after all the useless facts/chit chat thread.  So in that spirit...
> 
> Did you know you can sneeze at speeds up to 200 miles per hour?
> 
> lol



I believe the speed of a sneeze. That would explain the broken blood vessel in my eye that I have right now.


----------



## Gatordad

I'm here in the Fort, and all the people are here for the triathalon....... I think I will start my own triathalon...

1st event:  Drinking Beer
2nd event: Smoking Cigars
3rd event:  Playing golf

In fact, you can do all 3 at once........


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I just finished washing and waxing the condo on wheels.  I expect I'll get another 1-3 mpg now.  If I can find time to do the truck , that will be another 1-3 mpg.


----------



## clkelley

That's the one disadvantage of having to keep my "baby" off in storage.  If I could park her here at the house, I could "piddle" with it as I have time.  I've got my trip coming up in 12 days 02 hours 56 mins and 21 secs.  I figure to bring it home week from Monday to get ready for the trip (may stretch that to Saturday).  It's not like hubby's car has to sit outside the garage while it's here, it's my truck that has to sit outside.   Of course, if it were here I'd probably be piddling instead of cleaning the carpets this weekend


----------



## Mr Man

ftwildernessguy said:


> I just finished washing and waxing the condo on wheels.  I expect I'll get another 1-3 mpg now.  If I can find time to do the truck , that will be another 1-3 mpg.



Once you finish that, you should air up your tires with helium.  Who knows, you may end up "breaking even" on your mileage.     

I love that feeling you get when you are done waxing the vehicle and admiring how good it looks.  Best part is knowing I don't have to wax it again for the next 6 months.


----------



## clkelley

Mr Man said:


> Once you finish that, you should air up your tires with helium.  Who knows, you may end up "breaking even" on your mileage.
> 
> I love that feeling you get when you are done waxing the vehicle and admiring how good it looks.  Best part is knowing I don't have to wax it again for the next 6 months.



Isn't there something new that you can air up your tires with that supposedly helps gas mileage up to 10%.  A couple of folks I work with that have high end cars use this stuff, and swear by it.


----------



## ntsammy5

If you use the right spark plugs you get an extra 10%, good tires will increase your mileage 10%, etc, etc, etc.  My problem is I have to keep siphoning out the extra gas all the time.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I figure if I do enough stuff, my truck will eventually start producing gas which I can sell to the oil companies for a tidy little profit.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

clkelley said:


> Isn't there something new that you can air up your tires with that supposedly helps gas mileage up to 10%.  A couple of folks I work with that have high end cars use this stuff, and swear by it.




I think they are talking about Nitrogen, the new marketing tool of the tire companies. Since "air" is already around 79% nitrogen the benefits are minimal. Their claims of better mileage are akin to snake oil. 

Scott


----------



## hebbynan

Gatordad said:


> I'm here in the Fort, and all the people are here for the triathalon....... I think I will start my own triathalon...
> 
> 1st event:  Drinking Beer
> 2nd event: Smoking Cigars
> 3rd event:  Playing golf
> 
> In fact, you can do all 3 at once........



You weren't by chance separated from my DH at birth were you??  You two sound identical!


----------



## Gatordad

hebbynan said:


> You weren't by chance separated from my DH at birth were you??  You two sound identical!


No, but I now consider him my brother......
The best was the people walking their bikes back to wherever they were going, drinking a Budweiser...... I give those people credit, to do all that, and then start pounding.


----------



## lisa8200

POST #100,,.


----------



## We4mickey

It's homecoming week here. My DS is busy tie dying a whole outfit for color war day. The senior color is orange tie dye. He has a white top hat, shirt, old pair of bib overalls and a huge flag that he has done. He looks absolutely hysterical. At least he knows how to have fun!


----------



## snocrossmechanic

Hi all,

This is one crazy bunch and it is exciting to read all the posts.  I guess I am as nuts and enjoy spending hours following the threads.

We are heading down to DW the week before and the week of Xmas this year and just wondering who else will be there.  I would love to meet some Dis'ers while hanging at the Fort.

Coming from Minnesota I cant wait for the warm weather.

Mark


----------



## Katie Dawn

snocrossmechanic said:


> We are heading down to DW the week before and the week of Xmas this year and just wondering who else will be there.



Does anyone else ever get their DW confused?  I just read that and thought, "He's heading down to Dear Wife?  Huh?  Ooooooo..... Disney World."

Sorry Mark, I hope I'm not picking on you ... I have made that mistake alot and just thought I would see if I was the only one.

Welcome to the boards!!!!


----------



## tungpo1

I dont understand any of those LOL!!!!! I try to figure out what they mean but never asked. Can someone give a list of all these different codes LOL


----------



## Rhonda

tungpo1 said:


> I dont understand any of those LOL!!!!! I try to figure out what they mean but never asked. Can someone give a list of all these different codes LOL



Here ya go!  DIS abbreviations

I expect everyone to study and memorize this list!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Rhonda said:


> Here ya go!  DIS abbreviations
> 
> I expect everyone to study and memorize this list!



Will there be a test


----------



## tungpo1

I hope no test LOL!!! Thank you Rhonda


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Rhonda said:


> Here ya go!  DIS abbreviations
> 
> I expect everyone to study and memorize this list!



I can't take this kind of pressure.


----------



## ntsammy5

Rhonda said:


> Here ya go!  DIS abbreviations



Some thing's wrong!  There's no abbreviation for peacock!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

ntsammy5 said:


> Some thing's wrong!  There's no abbreviation for peacock!




Its not neccesary since there arent anymore peacocks, just like theirs no abbreviation for dinosaur


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Careful fella's, we dont want to gang up on Rhonda, word around the Disboards is that we are tough on her. Since Colson isnt here I think we should pigpile on him....


----------



## ntsammy5

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Since Colson isnt here I think we should pigpile on him....



Good idea!


----------



## Gatordad

dogpile on the rabbit, dogpile on the rabbit.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Gatordad said:


> dogpile on the rabbit, dogpile on the rabbit.




The rumors get stale by the time they get up here, whats the word around FL about him Dad ?


----------



## clkelley

Well, I'm in Single Digit Mode again!!!

9 Days 7 Hrs 27 Mins 30 Secs!!!

Woo Hoo!!  I get to bring my camper home from storage after work tonite, cause we're also taking it out this weekend!!!  Fishin over the weekend at Wheeler State Park!!!

Georgious weekend predicted too, highs in the low 80s, lows in the upper 50s.  Perfect camping weather!!!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Dogpile on Carol.  Dogpile on Carol.


----------



## clkelley

ftwildernessguy said:


> Dogpile on Carol.  Dogpile on Carol.



MOM!!!  He's teasing me!!!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

clkelley said:


> Well, I'm in Single Digit Mode again!!!
> 
> 9 Days 7 Hrs 27 Mins 30 Secs!!!
> 
> Woo Hoo!!  I get to bring my camper home from storage after work tonite, cause we're also taking it out this weekend!!!  Fishin over the weekend at Wheeler State Park!!!
> 
> Georgious weekend predicted too, highs in the low 80s, lows in the upper 50s.  Perfect camping weather!!!!




Youre going again ?  didnt you just go ?


----------



## Mr Man

ntsammy5 said:


> Some thing's wrong!  There's no abbreviation for peacock!



PCK maybe?

Ok, usage in a sentence......here goes....

_IIRC, last time at WDW, DS6 drove my GC (OMG-BYOB & CIG) to the FW DSA (by TE, HDDR & CT) looking for PCKs while waiting for EMH at MK to use his FP for BTMR, which, BTW a CM FYI'd our AP rate for MNSSHP is good for LOS .  TTFN._


----------



## cajunpeach

Mr Man said:


> PCK maybe?
> 
> Ok, usage in a sentence......here goes....
> 
> _IIRC, last time at WDW, DS6 drove my GC (OMG-BYOB & CIG) to the FW DSA (by TE, HDDR & CT) looking for PCKs while waiting for EMH at MK to use his FP for BTMR, which, BTW a CM FYI'd our AP rate for MNSSHP is good for LOS .  TTFN._


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Mr Man said:


> PCK maybe?
> 
> Ok, usage in a sentence......here goes....
> 
> _IIRC, last time at WDW, DS6 drove my GC (OMG-BYOB & CIG) to the FW DSA (by TE, HDDR & CT) looking for PCKs while waiting for EMH at MK to use his FP for BTMR, which, BTW a CM FYI'd our AP rate for MNSSHP is good for LOS .  TTFN._



OMG IKAT


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Mr Man said:


> PCK maybe?
> 
> Ok, usage in a sentence......here goes....
> 
> _IIRC, last time at WDW, DS6 drove my GC (OMG-BYOB & CIG) to the FW DSA (by TE, HDDR & CT) looking for PCKs while waiting for EMH at MK to use his FP for BTMR, which, BTW a CM FYI'd our AP rate for MNSSHP is good for LOS .  TTFN._



***????


----------



## ntsammy5

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> ***????



Could you spell that out?


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

ntsammy5 said:


> Could you spell that out?




Me no think so


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

ntsammy5 said:


> Could you spell that out?



I could, but the powers that be wouldn't like it...


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

OKAY PEOPLE... focus.... I wanted to pigpile on Colson while he is gone having fun in VEGAS.


----------



## Mr Man

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> ***????



*W*ay *T*oo *F*unny ?


Actually, this post was just a weak attempt to combine some of the recurring themes from this thread such as:

Peacocks and peacock related topics
juvenile shenanigans
Golf Carts run amuck
Smoking areas
acronyms
etc etc

.....and distilling them all into one grammatically incorrect sentence.

Unfortunately, explaining my humorous intent tends to reduce my enjoyment of said humor.

When I see things online that I do not understand, I generally post this picture:






I feel this picture conveys your overall intent nicely.


----------



## clkelley

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Youre going again ?  didnt you just go ?



Yeah, SO.....

It wasn't Ft. Wilderness!!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

clkelley said:


> Yeah, SO.....
> 
> It wasn't Ft. Wilderness!!



Okay, I was going to be envious.


----------



## Katie Dawn

Mr Man said:


> *W*ay *T*oo *F*unny
> 
> When I see things online that I do not understand, I generally post this picture:



Oh my Goodness!!!  Mr Man ... that picture CRACKED ME UP!!!!!  I love it so much I have printed it on photo paper ... I think I will put it on my cork board at work.

DH said I ought to print them on little yellow cards and after a co-worker comes to tell me something I should just hand them a card and walk away.  I thought that was pretty funny too but reminded him that I work exclusively with women and the yellow color of the card (you know, like getting a yellow card in soccer) would be completely lost on my co-horts. (And no, I don't think it would be completely lost on ALL women, but it would likely be lost on these women)

So anyway, thanks for the pic!!!


----------



## clkelley

Wow, this post has gone quiet for almost two days!!  Are we running out of useless things to say!!


----------



## clkelley

How's this for Lucky 7's

7 Days 7 Hrs 7 Mins 7 Secs till I'm off to the Fort!!


----------



## hebbynan

Since it's been quiet, I'll share something.....

I just passed my notary test!!  I'm now eligible to be a notary in Pennsylvania!!  Yay!!!!


----------



## clkelley

hebbynan said:


> Since it's been quiet, I'll share something.....
> 
> I just passed my notary test!!  I'm now eligible to be a notary in Pennsylvania!!  Yay!!!!



Kewl!!!


----------



## hebbynan

clkelley said:


> How's this for Lucky 7's
> 
> 7 Days 7 Hrs 7 Mins 7 Secs till I'm off to the Fort!!



Hey.....we'll be there at the same time!!  Awesome!!!!! We leave in 8 days!!!!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

hebbynan said:


> Since it's been quiet, I'll share something.....
> 
> I just passed my notary test!!  I'm now eligible to be a notary in Pennsylvania!!  Yay!!!!



Now I was a Rotarian for many years, and there was no test.

Oh, I see, Notary not Rotary.

My bad.


----------



## ntsammy5

ftwildernessguy said:


> Oh, I see, Notary not Rotary.



What's the difference?


----------



## ntsammy5

MrMan where did you get that bunny pic.  I guess it doesn't matter, I have it now too.  Kewl!


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

Okay, since this thread has gone quiet I guess I'll bounce it back to the top.  Where's Colson btw?  Is he still in Vegas?

Well my DH is anxiously waiting the delivery of his golf cart.  It was supposed to be ready last weekend but we both agreed that it was a short delivery window so weren't really surprised when he pushed it back a week.  Now it was supposed to be today but he hasn't called yet to give my DH a time.  We wanted working brake lights and the guy is waiting for the part to come in.  It was supposed to arrive yesterday but didn't.  He said he was trying to get it from somewhere else.  
Since I have cancelled the cart from the Fort, I hope it will be ready for us before we leave.  Why oh why did I cancel the cart already??!! 

But on a positive note, when I cancelled I spoke to Ms. Sundee for the very first time.  Since I'm new to Fort camping (only been once), I had yet to meet the famous Ms. Sundee.  It was lovely chatting with her.  

I hope everyone has a great Sunday.  Off to a birthday party for my niece.


----------



## djblu883

hebbynan said:


> Since it's been quiet, I'll share something.....
> 
> I just passed my notary test!!  I'm now eligible to be a notary in Pennsylvania!!  Yay!!!!



Always good to pss things! Congrats! We just had a fellow at work pass his Ste Board Exam and we took him to lunch!...Hope you got a treat too!


----------



## Gatordad

Rotary is a traffic circle, in MA.


----------



## djblu883

I thought it was a cutter for fabrics when you make quilts and cut it on a board....i have a rotary cutter....on another note...I leave for the Fort in 19 DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
now I'm trying to decide if I want to keep the cart rental or spend the funds shopping til I drop lol??????


----------



## AuburnJen92

I know I have been away for a while, but what are Fort Fiends?  I love that logo.  

BTW- Can you believe that KENTUCKY is the #8 team in the country?  OMG!

What a year!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Nevermind, I found it. 

Gatordad, I wish we could have gone to the game...now I have to wait until July to meet you.  Hopefully it won't be that long.  Best of luck against LSU next week!


----------



## OK GRUMPY

OK since I heard about it first here.... I tried one of those Heineken mini Kegs. Do you know if they make other ones beside Heineken?  I have looked around but did not find any others.  Just like to make sure I'm not missing anything


----------



## ftwildernessguy

A rotary is turbulent water at the bottom of a dam - stay away from it with your kayak.


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

My DH went to pick up the taxi golf cart today.  It was supposed to be bright corvette yellow.  This was the exact color that was agreed upon.  The guy even had my DH look on the GM website to make sure he wanted the color.
Taxi is a lovely sherbet yellow. It doesn't even come close to being bright yellow.  Guy told my DH "When I saw the paint job I knew you weren't going to be happy."  Then why go ahead and have it detailed.  AAAHHH!!!

So the guy has given us delivery of the pale yellow cart so that we can use it on our trip and he is getting new tins to paint while we are away.  When we get back my DH is going down to approve everything prior to being detailed.  Everything was written on the receipt and my DH has finished paying him.  Oh and the trailer broke on the way to pick up the cart.  My poor DH had to fix the trailer prior to putting the cart on it.  Oh well, at least it didn't break when the cart was on it.  Something positive to keep in mind.


----------



## Katie Dawn

Saw this event in a camping e-mail I got.  Thought I would post it for you RVers... looks like a huge event!

http://camping.about.com/b/a/257823.htm


----------



## stacktester

I wore my Gator cap yesterday to show I'm not a sore loser. I predicted Auburn would win after the loss the weekend before. The Gators should have prepared better. Oh well, we'll get em next time.


----------



## clkelley

stacktester said:


> I wore my Gator cap yesterday to show I'm not a sore loser. I predicted Auburn would win after the loss the weekend before. The Gators should have prepared better. Oh well, we'll get em next time.



Sorry, but WAR EAGLE!!!!


----------



## Colson39

I'm back!  Sorry, last week was crazy at work and I didn't really have time to check in, plus it was a short week for me anyways.

Vegas was good, I don't know, it just didn't have the same appeal to me as it has in years past.  Maybe I'm getting old or something   Even my wife, which this was her first trip to Vegas, wasn't all that crazy about it.

Ended up breaking even (don't we all), so no millions were made.  All in all it was a relaxing trip, and we went up into the mountains one day and it was nice to breathe some cold mountain air (as compared to hot and humid Florida air).


----------



## Colson39

Ok, now onto the BIG news..................

My parents work in Montana every summer at Glacier National Park, they stay in their camper while they are there.  They have been working their way home the past week, and ran into some problems with the brakes.  They got it fixed, and then it happened again.  

So I guess they were just kind of sick of dealing with a fifth wheel, so they called me up on Friday to tell me they sold it in Oklahoma and got this:






More info is here: http://www.winnebagoind.com/products/itasca/suncruiser/

Needless to say, I was rather shocked, and quite happy at the same time.  It looks like my parents have now become "officially" retired..lol.

I've been reading about it all weekend, it really is a great motorhome, it's one of the few I could find that has a slideout that goes the entire length of one side, it's something like a 23 foot slideout.

So it looks like Thanksgiving is going to be riding in style, hey, I can't complain!  Now if only I could get myself one of those.  Oh wait,  I told them I they could keep it at my house as long as I could use it whenever I want


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I can't believe they didn't cut you a deal on the 5th wheel.  You need to be more proactive.  My son starts working on me as soon as I bring the new trailer home.  Last weekend after I finished waxing the truck he made me an offer on the whole package - trailer and tow vehicle.  It was a fortune to him, but a laughable amount.  Gotta give him credit for trying, though.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Okay Chris, I need info on the drivetrain, thats the part I like. 

Scott


----------



## clkelley

Got a neat email from Disney.

Total fluff, but kindof cute.

http://disneyparks.disney.go.com/di...name=ProfilerPage&CMP=EMC-DisParksCMRDVTD1001


----------



## Colson39

ftwildernessguy said:


> I can't believe they didn't cut you a deal on the 5th wheel.  You need to be more proactive.  My son starts working on me as soon as I bring the new trailer home.  Last weekend after I finished waxing the truck he made me an offer on the whole package - trailer and tow vehicle.  It was a fortune to him, but a laughable amount.  Gotta give him credit for trying, though.



Yea, I really would have loved to, but with the new baby coming everything is about saving money right now.  I should have tried harder to get a freebie...lol



> Okay Chris, I need info on the drivetrain, thats the part I like.
> 
> Scott



I think this is theirs, I'm not positive though, I'll have to ask them....

A) Ford® Chassis - 6.8L Super-Duty V10 SOHC Triton® engine, 362-hp, TorqShift, 5-speed overdrive transmission, 130-amp. alternator, 4-wheel ABS, Tires 22.5," Wheels stylized aluminum


----------



## des1954

ftwildernessguy said:


> A rotary is turbulent water at the bottom of a dam - stay away from it with your kayak.


 

Now, that is a totally _USELESS _fact!!


----------



## des1954

Colson39 said:


> Ok, now onto the BIG news..................
> 
> So I guess they were just kind of sick of dealing with a fifth wheel, so they called me up on Friday to tell me they sold it in Oklahoma and got this:
> Oh wait, I told them I they could keep it at my house as long as I could use it whenever I want


 
Colson .... I hope your folks LOVE their new "Win-a-bagel"!! We are on our 3rd (1 gas, 2 diesel). We've also had a Travel Supreme Select (luxurious, but not made well) and a Dutch Star - okay, but had some issues. We also owned a Southwind (1978 that we totally rebuilt - but hey, what do you want for $4K?), but we keep coming back to Winnebago's! IMHO, they are the best MH in the industry!!

We live in a community designed for Motor Home-er's - (site built homes with RV ports) and what is funny is this... all these people that have Monaco's have to take their coach to the factory in Wildwood for repairs every time they take a trip!!  Country Coach is the same way! Prevost?? Well, that's a totally different subject! $$$$$$$$$$ Then there are us "poor folk" with our Winnie's that beat the krap outta them & never have a problem!! What can I say??

How was your Vegas trip? (Or does what happen in Vegas stay in Vegas apply to you?)


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Colson39 said:


> Yea, I really would have loved to, but with the new baby coming everything is about saving money right now.  I should have tried harder to get a freebie...lol
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is theirs, I'm not positive though, I'll have to ask them....
> 
> A) Ford® Chassis - 6.8L Super-Duty V10 SOHC Triton® engine, 362-hp, TorqShift, 5-speed overdrive transmission, 130-amp. alternator, 4-wheel ABS, Tires 22.5," Wheels stylized aluminum



I dont have any experience with that engine, we have all diesels. 
Scott


----------



## clkelley

des1954 said:


> Now, that is a totally _USELESS _fact!!



I hate to disagree with you, but that fact is far from useless.  I've had to help kayakers and canoers out of rotary's.  It can be a quite scary situation!!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

DW doesn't like the idea of an RV so I'm limited to tents for the time being.


----------



## LarryJ

bigdisneydaddy said:


> I dont have any experience with that engine, we have all diesels.
> Scott



Same here, gassers don't belong in anything class A, but that's JMHO.  And the gas mpg will be terrible like 4 or 5 with a gasser.  Even a Class 8 tractor like a Volvo Sleeper towing a huge 40' 5er can get close to 11 to 12mpg.

Larry


----------



## Gatordad

clkelley said:


> I hate to disagree with you, but that fact is far from useless.  I've had to help kayakers and canoers out of rotary's.  It can be a quite scary situation!!!!



I just look at it as natural selection, weeding out the slow antelope.


----------



## djblu883

cute pic of the wagon pulling the outhouse!!!


----------



## des1954

clkelley said:


> I hate to disagree with you, but that fact is far from useless. I've had to help kayakers and canoers out of rotary's. It can be a quite scary situation!!!!


 
It is if you're in camping equipment!!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

stacktester said:


> I wore my Gator cap yesterday to show I'm not a sore loser. I predicted Auburn would win after the loss the weekend before. The Gators should have prepared better. Oh well, we'll get em next time.



I am proud of you!  It was a hard fought game and now I really wish I went with Gatordad, but heck, who would have thought.  I was convinced, based on our previous weeks of playing that the three touchdown spread wasn't nearly enough.  Best of luck this weekend against LSU.  I sure wish there were more like you, because I caught a lot of grief this morning from sore losers.  Upsets are what college football is all about, look at USF!  The cleaned our clocks! (and others too!)

and to clkelley ....War Eagle, Hey!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

des1954 said:


> Now, that is a totally _USELESS _fact!!



Not if you think you can go over a shallow dam with your canoe or kayak.  Then this info becomes VERY useful.


----------



## Gatordad

Where can I buy some dam bait?


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Take all the dam pictures you want.


----------



## Colson39

LarryJ said:


> Same here, gassers don't belong in anything class A, but that's JMHO.  And the gas mpg will be terrible like 4 or 5 with a gasser.  Even a Class 8 tractor like a Volvo Sleeper towing a huge 40' 5er can get close to 11 to 12mpg.
> 
> Larry



Well from what research I could do, it seems most people average around 7 to 11 mpg with the Itasca Sunrise, and this is coming from actual drivers, not just factory stats.  Of course, I'm sure everything varies, but if they get somewhere in that range of 7 to 11 I'm sure they'll be happy.

Talking to them right now is like talking to a pair of teenagers that just got their first car, parents shouldn't giggle


----------



## homebrew2

LarryJ said:


> Same here, gassers don't belong in anything class A, but that's JMHO.  And the gas mpg will be terrible like 4 or 5 with a gasser.  Even a Class 8 tractor like a Volvo Sleeper towing a huge 40' 5er can get close to 11 to 12mpg.
> 
> Larry



Hmmmm!  That's strange cause I get 10 with a 454 Chevy powered Class A. 
I've driven Class 8 tractors for over 40 years and *never* seen one get
over 10 mpg pulling an empty 27 ft pup.

Oh!  BTW...I can completely rebuild my 454 for less than 25 percent of what
it costs for a Diesel.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

fuel mileage is like religion and politics, your experience may vary


----------



## ldubberly

bigdisneydaddy said:


> fuel mileage is like religion and politics, your experience may vary



exactly!! otherwise, how could you explain the fact that my husband gets lower gas mileage when he drives my Lincoln Navigator that I do when I drive it?


----------



## ntsammy5

ldubberly said:


> how could you explain the fact that my husband gets lower gas



I get higher gas when I eat beans....


----------



## Mr Man

bigdisneydaddy said:


> fuel mileage is like religion and politics, your experience may vary



True that.  I keep thinking of the explosive debates on rv.net over this subject.   

(wading into it)

My experience renting gas & diesel MH was somewhat mixed.

Rented a workhorse chassis (w/the 6.8 Ford V-10) MH for Spring Break 07.  We averaged 8.5mpg.  Much better than I was expecting.

Rented a Fleetwood w/the Cat 350 last year.  We averaged 11.5mpg. 

These are rentals but, to my mind, I did not see a huge benefit to the diesel pusher.  Granted, over length of life, diesel has a big benefit (provided the rest of the MH stays in good shape of course & the owner doesn't get bored with it......).

just my 2 cents (and that and $3.48 will get you a cup of coffee in any Starbucks).


----------



## Mr Man

Colson39 said:


> Ok, now onto the BIG news..................
> 
> My parents work in Montana every summer at Glacier National Park, they stay in their camper while they are there.  They have been working their way home the past week, and ran into some problems with the brakes.  They got it fixed, and then it happened again.
> 
> So I guess they were just kind of sick of dealing with a fifth wheel, so they called me up on Friday to tell me they sold it in Oklahoma and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info is here: http://www.winnebagoind.com/products/itasca/suncruiser/
> 
> Needless to say, I was rather shocked, and quite happy at the same time.  It looks like my parents have now become "officially" retired..lol.
> 
> I've been reading about it all weekend, it really is a great motorhome, it's one of the few I could find that has a slideout that goes the entire length of one side, it's something like a 23 foot slideout.
> 
> So it looks like Thanksgiving is going to be riding in style, hey, I can't complain!  Now if only I could get myself one of those.  Oh wait,  I told them I they could keep it at my house as long as I could use it whenever I want



Your parents "done good".  My parents have been Winnebago people since 1973.  I grew up in Winnebagos.  Methinks there is a reason they have been around for so long.

Had my eye on a 2007 Winnebago View 24J for months.  Had to defer this dream to get DW her DVC fix.  Oh well, a dream deferred is not a dream denied.....

Hope you have better luck borrowing the MH than I have borrowing my parents.  They were pretty vocal up-front that their MH is for grandchildren only!  Oh well.

Regards,


----------



## Colson39

lol, my parents have always been pretty gracious with allowing us to use their campers in the past, although we rarely have taken advantage.  Normally it's a lot more fun just to go with them.

We of course one day hope to own our very own, hopefully in the next few years.  Obviously we'll be starting much much smaller...lol


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Colson39 said:


> lol, my parents have always been pretty gracious with allowing us to use their campers in the past, although we rarely have taken advantage.  Normally it's a lot more fun just to go with them.
> 
> We of course one day hope to own our very own, hopefully in the next few years.  Obviously we'll be starting much much smaller...lol



More fun, or less expensive?  You cheapskate, you.


----------



## Colson39

Well, a little bit of both, but usually just more fun. I'm very close with my parents, and my wife is as well, so it's pretty easy.  In fact, both families are close, I tell you, I got really lucky on that one 

Hopefully in a couple years we can seriously start looking for a camper somehwere, unfortunately, a camper is not something I can build


----------



## Rhonda

Colson39 said:


> ...unfortunately, a camper is not something I can build


Well....you COULD.... and it might look like this:


----------



## clkelley

Ahh, but yes you can build a camper.  Many, many people do build Teardrops and Tiny Travel Trailers.

Check out http://www.mikenchell.com/forums/index.php

I thought about building one, but don't have the patience, so that's why I bought the T@B.

If you can weld, you can build your own frame, if you can't weld, you could have a frame built, or use a bolt together frame from Harbor Freight or Red Trailer.


----------



## ntsammy5

Rhonda said:


> Well....you COULD.... and it might look like this:



Where can I get the plans?


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Mr Man said:


> True that.  I keep thinking of the explosive debates on rv.net over this subject.
> 
> (wading into it)
> 
> My experience renting gas & diesel MH was somewhat mixed.
> 
> Rented a workhorse chassis (w/the 6.8 Ford V-10) MH for Spring Break 07.  We averaged 8.5mpg.  Much better than I was expecting.
> 
> Rented a Fleetwood w/the Cat 350 last year.  We averaged 11.5mpg.
> 
> These are rentals but, to my mind, I did not see a huge benefit to the diesel pusher.  Granted, over length of life, diesel has a big benefit (provided the rest of the MH stays in good shape of course & the owner doesn't get bored with it......).
> 
> just my 2 cents (and that and $3.48 will get you a cup of coffee in any Starbucks).




The mileage debate gets downright ugly on the RV boards, too snarky for my taste. Too many trolls to be able to trust any one source of info.

To have a diesel be cost effective you have to be in them for the long haul and you have to be able to justify the power. Personally I pull my TT with a diesel and would never go back to gas. 
The problem with picking a MH chassis and power unit is that most people dont have much experience with that size of chassis, you are at the mercy of sales people to a degree, people who have been RVers for a while will have better insight than someone new. Gas or diesel is a personal decision based on a number of factors. 
The Cat 350 is a fine motor and there are quite a few on the road, this makes for a more reliable supply of maintenance and repair parts and a better chance of finding a competent mechanic plus Cat stands behing their stuff. 
At work we had 6 ISB Cummins engines in our Freightliners, 2 had catastrophic failures before 75K, thats a 33% failure rate, not too impressive but there are tons of these engines in Dodge trucks and a lot of RV's and they have millions of reliable miles on them. 
We since went to an MBE 900 Mercedes in that size truck and have had great service out of the 3 that we have now, they are easy to service and run like scalded monkeys. 
I will admit that my "lottery" RV will have be a tandem axle bus with the biggest Detroit diesel series 60 engine that they will build along with an Allison trans. Thats a big dog power train.

Scott


----------



## Colson39

> Ahh, but yes you can build a camper. Many, many people do build Teardrops and Tiny Travel Trailers.
> 
> Check out http://www.mikenchell.com/forums/index.php
> 
> I thought about building one, but don't have the patience, so that's why I bought the T@B.
> 
> If you can weld, you can build your own frame, if you can't weld, you could have a frame built, or use a bolt together frame from Harbor Freight or Red Trailer.



True, I could always build a Teardrop for sure, I enjoy watching the shows they do on them from time to time on the TV.  I more meant I can't build one of the big ones....lol.

I love the personality of the Teardrops and the like, each one seems so individual!


----------



## Colson39

Rhonda said:


> Well....you COULD.... and it might look like this:



_Come and listen to a story about a man named Jed
A poor mountaineer, barely kept his family fed,
Then one day he was shootin at some food,
And up through the ground came a bubblin' crude.

Oil that is, black gold, Texas tea.

Well the first thing you know ol' Jed's a millionaire,
Kinfolk said Jed move away from there
Said Californy is the place you ought to be
So they loaded up the truck and moved to Beverly.

Hills, that is. 
Swimmin pools, movie stars.

The Beverly Hillbillies!
_


----------



## clkelley

Another Single Digit Moment!!

2 Days 2 Hrs 2 Mins 2 Secs till I'm on the road South!!

(Well actually, I have to head West for about 30 minutes, but then I'll be heading South!!)


----------



## Mr Man

clkelley said:


> Another Single Digit Moment!!
> 
> 2 Days 2 Hrs 2 Mins 2 Secs till I'm on the road South!!
> 
> (Well actually, I have to head West for about 30 minutes, but then I'll be heading South!!)




Exceedingly jealous here.  According to my ticker, I still have 166 days, 0 hrs, 45 min, 6 sec until I can check in.......  Actually, that doesn't make me feel any better........

I hope you enjoy your trip. 

Regards,


----------



## djblu883

well I lucked up and got an extra day on a separate ressie to add an extra day on the front of my trip...what kind of odds do I have that they will let me stay where I am and not move??? I got a preferred site for one day...doubt I'll bother to hook cable up reguardless so if they had a cancellation I'd be okay with a downgrade for that day just so I wouldn't have to move...any out there have past experience with this???they couldn't add it to my existing ressie because I booked it through a travel agent


----------



## Mr Man

djblu883 said:


> well I lucked up and got an extra day on a separate ressie to add an extra day on the front of my trip...what kind of odds do I have that they will let me stay where I am and not move??? I got a preferred site for one day...doubt I'll bother to hook cable up reguardless so if they had a cancellation I'd be okay with a downgrade for that day just so I wouldn't have to move...any out there have past experience with this???they couldn't add it to my existing ressie because I booked it through a travel agent



Provided you have a confirmation number for the extra day, you "should" be able to call CRO and ask them to link the 2 reservations w/a note that you would like to stay in place.  Of course, there are additional factors beyond your control such as : call center that takes call, mood of CM at CRO, time of year you are going to FW etc etc.  

I would think your chances are good that Disney will do what they can to keep you happy.  This has been my experience anyways.


----------



## clkelley

I put the permanent graphics on the MOUSE-KE-T@B using the vinyl material.  We reduced the number of ears, but I think it looks better.

Before I was going with 28 per side, but it was too busy.

I updated the blog.


----------



## Colson39

Looks great!  I really like the small to large action, it gives motion to the look.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Yeah, it makes you look like you're going really fast just standing still.


----------



## Gatordad

if you stopped drinking so much beer, it wouldn't look so fast.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I felt it necessary to translate Colson39's post for my simpler minded, beer drinking friends on the board.  Sometimes that guy just gets too sophisticated.


----------



## Colson39

The Budweiser was especially good last night


----------



## Us3

clkelley said:


> I put the permanent graphics on the MOUSE-KE-T@B using the vinyl material.  We reduced the number of ears, but I think it looks better.
> 
> Before I was going with 28 per side, but it was too busy.
> 
> I updated the blog.



Great job, it looks great! (yes, i used the word "great" twice!  )


----------



## clkelley

Thanks for all the compliments!!!

The camper is hooked to my truck here in the parking lot!!

Oh, and it's only 0 Days 2 Hrs 57 Mins 14 Secs till I'm on the road!!!

(Unless I can sneak out earlier!!!)


----------



## Gatordad

Colson39 said:


> The Budweiser was especially good last night



In heaven there is no beer, that's why we drink it here.  For once we are gone from here, all our friends will be drinking all our beer.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> In heaven there is no beer, that's why we drink it here.  For once we are gone from here, all our friends will be drinking all our beer.



That's kind of depressing.


----------



## Us3

Gatordad said:


> In heaven there is no beer, that's why we drink it here.  For once we are gone from here, all our friends will be drinking all our beer.



Hehehe...dh's dad loved that song...now a fav of dh.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Gatordad said:


> In heaven there is no beer, that's why we drink it here.  For once we are gone from here, all our friends will be drinking all our beer.




Please STOP... youre scaring me


----------



## Gatordad

I hear they'll play that at the campfire if you are nice.


----------



## des1954

Gatordad said:


> In heaven there is no beer, that's why we drink it here. For once we are gone from here, all our friends will be drinking all our beer.


 
OMG!!! That brings back memories of 10th grade German class! That song &...

"Est gib kein beer auf Hawaii, est gib kein beer!" (My apologies for any spelling - took German toooooo many years ago!) Uff Dah!!


AND 

Ein Prosit, ein prosit, gehmeutlikeit! Ein prosit, ein prosit, gehmeutlikeit! (WHO TOOK THE UMLAUTS??)

tsikki, tsakki - tsikki, tsakki - - - HOY, HOY, HOY!!!

Ein, zwei, drei, ZUFFA!!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

des1954 said:


> OMG!!! That brings back memories of 10th grade German class! That song &...
> 
> "Est gib kein beer auf Hawaii, est gib kein beer!" (My apologies for any spelling - took German toooooo many years ago!) Uff Dah!!
> 
> 
> AND
> 
> Ein Prosit, ein prosit, gehmeutlikeit! Ein prosit, ein prosit, gehmeutlikeit! (WHO TOOK THE UMLAUTS??)
> 
> tsikki, tsakki - tsikki, tsakki - - - HOY, HOY, HOY!!!
> 
> Ein, zwei, drei, ZUFFA!!!



Es gibt kein bier....etc.

Gemutlichkeit (umlaut over the u)

Ziggy zaggy (meaningless )

Tsupe (although this one I am not positive about)

And so ends today's German lesson

Schonen Gruss an die Eltern!  (American keyboard - still no umlauts)


----------



## Gatordad

umlauts? do they come on here and ask a ton of repetitive questions?


----------



## Mr Man

.....just thought I would drop off some Deutsch fonts......

beep beep beep (backing up).......


Ä/ä: 
Ö/ö: 
ß
Ü/ü:

Umlauts are our friend.  Just think, without the umlaut, we would have had to listen to Motley "Crew" in the 80's.(I'm thinking like Pirates of Penzance music)......actually, maybe there would have been NO Motley Crüe..... not sure how I feel about that  

Tschüß Später!


----------



## homebrew2

Gatordad said:


> umlauts? do they come on here and ask a ton of repetitive questions?



NAH!  They's them thangs ya git fer breakfast at Waffle House.   I like them cheeze umlauts th best.


----------



## Colson39

After watching Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (the original one) last night for the first time in a while, umlauts sounds like the distant cousins of the Oompah Loompahs.


----------



## Gatordad

oompa loompas are good at the fort.  if you find one, you can ask him which bus goes where, and all sorts of great questions.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

We are at 7 days and counting - time to buy the Kungaloosh supplies!


----------



## Colson39

At least with all the rain recently FtWildernessGuy, we know that if you run out of Kungaloosh there is enough mud supply for your Jungle Juice


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Colson39 said:


> At least with all the rain recently FtWildernessGuy, we know that if you run out of Kungaloosh there is enough mud supply for your Jungle Juice



I start mixing that muddy water, and I may not be seen for days.  A dangerous concoction, to say the least.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

For anyone interested, WDW is holding auditions for prince and princess CM's on 20 October.  I am thinking of being the first middle aged balding Prince Charming.  I think people would like that - a prince for the common man.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

ftwildernessguy said:


> For anyone interested, WDW is holding auditions for prince and princess CM's on 20 October.  I am thinking of being the first middle aged balding Prince Charming.  I think people would like that - a prince for the common man.



Middle age ?


----------



## ftwildernessguy

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Middle age ?



I guess so if I plan on living to be 100, that would put me right in the middle of age.


----------



## des1954

KUNGALOOSH!!! Long live Ftwildernessguy!!!


----------



## des1954

ftwildernessguy said:


> We are at 7 days and counting - time to buy the Kungaloosh supplies!


 
What day are you arriving?


----------



## ntsammy5

ftwildernessguy said:


> I guess so if I plan on living to be 100, that would put me right in the middle of age.



I'd have to live to be 120.  That's a sobering thought -- I need more beer!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

des1954 said:


> What day are you arriving?



17 October


----------



## des1954

DH & I will probably be over at the Fort on 10/20 &/or 10/21 for a bike ride. We'll be lookin' for you!!


----------



## Colson39

So we just booked O'Hanas for the Friday night before we do the Food and Wine festival in a couple weeks. 

Man, I think I'm going to put on 10 pounds that weekend...lol


----------



## ftwildernessguy

They have some pretty nifty beers to sample at some of the kiosks around the F&W festival.  I told FWgirl I was going to do a round the world beer sampling this year, and she could go shopping with FWdaughter and pick me up at a bench someplace at the end of the day.  She killed the idea.


----------



## Colson39

ftwildernessguy said:


> They have some pretty nifty beers to sample at some of the kiosks around the F&W festival.  I told FWgirl I was going to do a round the world beer sampling this year, and she could go shopping with FWdaughter and pick me up at a bench someplace at the end of the day.  She killed the idea.



Yea, I rarely try foreign beers but they actually have some rather good one's at the Festival, I look forward to it every year.  Although I mix my drinks WAY too much, luckily all the food tends to balance it out.

Although I normally end up sleeping on the bench


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Colson39 said:


> Yea, I rarely try foreign beers but they actually have some rather good one's at the Festival, I look forward to it every year.  Although I mix my drinks WAY too much, luckily all the food tends to balance it out.
> 
> Although I normally end up sleeping on the bench



So that was you last year- sorry about pushing you off the bench, but I had to sit down right away.


----------



## Colson39

Yea, I'm sorry about the bench being wet too


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Colson39 said:


> Yea, I'm sorry about the bench being wet too


----------



## des1954

ftwildernessguy said:


> They have some pretty nifty beers to sample at some of the kiosks around the F&W festival. I told FWgirl I was going to do a round the world beer sampling this year, and she could go shopping with FWdaughter and pick me up at a bench someplace at the end of the day. She killed the idea.


 
FWgirl can "wine & eat" her way around the world!

I think a day of Epcot "Beer sampling 'til you're Blotto" should trump out a day of shopping!  

If you can work your way back to FW 11/30 to 12/8, you can do the "Beers of the World" attraction with NTSAMMY5! Maybe you could go everyday!!


----------



## Us3

ftwildernessguy said:


>



Dh and I plan on visiting FW on the 24th, will you and fwgirl still be there?


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Us3 said:


> Dh and I plan on visiting FW on the 24th, will you and fwgirl still be there?



We don't leave until the 27th.


----------



## Us3

ftwildernessguy said:


> We don't leave until the 27th.



Cool, perhaps we'll run into you guys then!  We aren't staying at FW this time, but we can't go to WDW w/o visiting!   We're thinking of going to FW after AK closes on the 24th!  Warning, we bring beer!


----------



## 4mickey2

ftwildernessguy said:


> We are at 7 days and counting - time to buy the Kungaloosh supplies!



we are 8 days and counting down now...  we4mickey is traveling with us..  should be an interesting trip.  we are all heading out in our crew cab pick-up.  our truck camper on the back, pulling their pop-up  

5 adults, 3 bichons and one cat  

you guys thought the grizwalds were only fictional and in the movie vacation..  no, i am not aunt edna... 

but, we4 might be  

our caravan will arrive on saturday october 20th...


----------



## We4mickey

People are going to think we're nuts 4mickey2. We normally don't travel like that but Dsil is having her bone marrow transplant and if we need to get back quickly we are all together and can get home quickly. 

Just think happy thought and that we will be at Disney. So we might be a little cramped up, it will be worth it.


----------



## OK GRUMPY

We4mickey said:


> People are going to think we're nuts 4mickey2. We normally don't travel like that but Dsil is having her bone marrow transplant and if we need to get back quickly we are all together and can get home quickly.
> 
> Just think happy thought and that we will be at Disney. So we might be a little cramped up, it will be worth it.



I have happy thoughts!  I hope everything gos good! See ya there around the 28TH


----------



## Colson39

The DIS site has been soooooooooooo slow for me ever since yesterday afternoon, but now it seems to be back up to speed.  I need my Camping DIS fix on a Friday...lol


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Can someone explain to me how Al Gore's beliefs on global warming qualify him for a Nobel Peace prize?????


----------



## des1954

ftwildernessguy said:


> Can someone explain to me how Al Gore's beliefs on global warming qualify him for a Nobel Peace prize?????


 
If anyone can _intelligently_ answer that, they deserve a Nobel!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Maybe it's his invention of the internet which allows quicker communication around the globe.


----------



## Gatordad

Found the answer, it was in England, you know, across the pond.

When the UK starts bashing the guy I just have t pass it along.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/opinion/main.jhtml;jsessionid=BYVTNMH40LUKZQFIQMGSFFWAVCBQWIV0?xml=/opinion/2007/10/12/do1202.xml

"The former US Vice-President has already taken over from Michael Moore as the most sanctimonious lardbutt Yank on the planet. Can you imagine what he'll be like now that the Norwegian Nobel committee has given him the prize?

More to the point, can you imagine how enormous his already massive carbon footprint will become once he starts jetting around the world bragging about his new title?"

"Sanctimonious lardbutt Yank" is a awesome turn-of-phrase


----------



## des1954

Gatordad said:


> "Sanctimonious lardbutt Yank" is a awesome turn-of-phrase


 
Cheeri-o!! Pip, pip!!! I second that!


----------



## Colson39

Well, I can't fault anyone that attempts to make the environment better.  Deserving of the Nobel?  I can't answer that.  Seems a bit far fetched, and I don't think anything he did really deserved a Nobel. 

At least he's doing something though, there are plenty of politicians out there that could care less about the environment.  I'm sure he has plenty of personal reasons behind the global warming ideology, but Gore has normally been a rather staunch supporter of the environment, so I give him that.


----------



## heatair

ftwildernessguy said:


> Can someone explain to me how Al Gore's beliefs on global warming qualify him for a Nobel Peace prize?????



You want me to repeat what I heard on the radio this morning?  It may get me banned.....

(It's not dirty, it's a political comment)


----------



## Colson39

We probably also should be careful NOT to turn this thread into the "Community Board", it's been a very nice thread so far


----------



## Gatordad

Yeah, this thread is a survivor..... keep political beliefs out.


----------



## heatair

Good point.

NO, excellent point.  That's why I didn't mention it.

Thanks.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Lets just say that ftwildernessguy and I appear to be of a like mind on this subject. 

I pick up the new BDD trailer tomorrow......


----------



## Mr Man

ftwildernessguy said:


> Can someone explain to me how Al Gore's beliefs on global warming qualify him for a Nobel Peace prize?????





I can explain it though.......if someone can explain to me how Yasir Arafat and Jimmy Carter got theirs....... same process methinks.

Nobel committee meets and agrees to pick the candidate who has criticized the U.S. the most in that year.  It is easly predictable.  Why do I say this?  Show me a Nobel Peace Prize winner since 1990 who has had anything good to say about the U.S.  Yasir I can understand......Al & Jimmy.....I cannot.

Nobel Peace prize has lost a LOT of it's cache IMHO.  The other "non-political" prizes seem to do ok (unless those "dark matter" physicists gang up on the economists)  

I think it is  a great irony that the guy who funded the Nobels (Alfred Nobel) effectively invented & exploited the use of dynamite- kinda like _"oops, uh sorry for making it so easy to blow you into smithereens, how bout I give out prizes to people and use this to assuage the horrendous guilt on what I have done"......   _

Alfred's legacy lives on in Bofors- a Swedish company who make some really big guns (along with a host of other lethal weapons).  Top shelf hardware.  

Have a nice day. 

Back to Al.  Yeah, thanks to Mr. Gore even discussing the freakin' weather is a "hot-button" issue now.  What an accomplishment /s


----------



## des1954

bigdisneydaddy said:


> I pick up the new BDD trailer tomorrow......


 
 [savin' the thread, here] 

HURRAY FOR BDD!!!  When are you taking it on its' maiden voyage to the Fort so we can all see it???

Debbie ♥


----------



## Mr Man

Uh, er....  Please ignore that last post.  

"Evil Mr Man" took over the keyboard.  I put him back in his "Lock Box" (making the quotey thingy w/my hands)....... 

All is well now.


----------



## lisa8200

I had a post all ready to send that didn't mention names or political affiliation, but expressed my thoughts about enviromentalist and/or consevationist but, I decided to try and change the subject instead.
 Last night when leaving the MNSSHP I overheard a couple of people talking while waiting for the boat.They were gonig on and on about how Disney could make a killing if they would blah, blah, blah, blah. It had something to do with chicken fingers. I have heard multiple things on Podcast and boards about if you want a kids meal chicken fingers is about all you get. I don't doubt that even a child would want something other than chicken fingers by the fifth day of a vacation but the " They could make a killing " statement got me started laughing and I missed some of the conversation. All I could think about were Disney execs sitting around saying man, this food thing is great, if only we could find away to make money off of it . I'm quite sure they make a " killing " off what they do serve and people do have to eat. I don't know to many kids that will spend all day at the MK and starve themselves because they didn't feel like chicken fingers that day.They mentioned the alternative was to buy them an adult meal so I figure they were talking about kids. They  also mentioned other food at Epcot etc. so I figure they were talking about only the MK.


----------



## heatair

Mr Man said:


> I can explain it though.......if someone can explain to me how Yasir Arafat and Jimmy Carter got theirs....... same process methinks.
> 
> Nobel committee meets and agrees to pick the candidate who has criticized the U.S. the most in that year.  It is easly predictable.  Why do I say this?  Show me a Nobel Peace Prize winner since 1990 who has had anything good to say about the U.S.  Yasir I can understand......Al & Jimmy.....I cannot.
> 
> Nobel Peace prize has lost a LOT of it's cache IMHO.  The other "non-political" prizes seem to do ok (unless those "dark matter" physicists gang up on the economists)
> 
> I think it is  a great irony that the guy who funded the Nobels (Alfred Nobel) effectively invented & exploited the use of dynamite- kinda like _"oops, uh sorry for making it so easy to blow you into smithereens, how bout I give out prizes to people and use this to assuage the horrendous guilt on what I have done"......   _
> 
> Alfred's legacy lives on in Bofors- a Swedish company who make some really big guns (along with a host of other lethal weapons).  Top shelf hardware.
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Back to Al.  Yeah, thanks to Mr. Gore even discussing the freakin' weather is a "hot-button" issue now.  What an accomplishment /s



The Prize is a man-of-the-year award for liberals.

There, I said it.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

des1954 said:


> [savin' the thread, here]
> 
> HURRAY FOR BDD!!!  When are you taking it on its' maiden voyage to the Fort so we can all see it???
> 
> Debbie ♥




We will be at the Fort from December 23rd till January 3rd, livin in high style and keepin the Budweiser truck driver busy,I may have to get a little JD for my egg nog though.


----------



## Gatordad

well Carter is good at making peace.....


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Gatordad said:


> well Carter is good at making peace.....



Which Carter ?  me or Mrsgus ?


----------



## mrsgus06

eggnog, mmmmmmmmmmmmm!

I am not good at keeping peace, I am the one good at stirring the pot!


----------



## des1954

bigdisneydaddy said:


> We will be at the Fort from December 23rd till January 3rd, livin in high style and keepin the Budweiser truck driver busy,I may have to get a little JD for my egg nog though.


 
You'll need to identify your TT somehow that you are a DisBoard-er!  HEY!  Maybe a sign that says: "Bigdisneydaddy lives here!" -or- A GIANT inflatable Budweiser Beer Can as a site decoration!!  Yep!!  That'd do it!  

DH & I go over to the Fort quite a bit just to ride our bikes - so - we will definitely look for you! Enjoy some backyard camping in your new rig in the meantime!  

Deb ♥


----------



## Gatordad

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Which Carter ?  me or Mrsgus ?



Ruben Hurricane


----------



## mrsgus06

Gatordad said:


> Ruben Hurricane



Ah, yes, good old cousin Ruben!  He is the one that shows up to all the parties with NO beer.  Not one of Scott's favorite cousins!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

I love Reubens but I am not into hurricanes.
Carters are trouble no matter where you are


----------



## mrsgus06

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Carters are trouble no matter where you are



I resemble that remark!


----------



## Gatordad

good to see everyone is playing nice here...... i put sarcastic Pete away for the week.  No more sarcastic posts.


----------



## Mr Man

Gatordad said:


> good to see everyone is playing nice here...... i put sarcastic Pete away for the week.  No more sarcastic posts.



Yeah, I sent Evil Mr Man over to the Community Board.  He is STILL bouncing around the room hollerin' n such.......(yeesh).

Leaves me time to plan my next vacation at WDW.  Only 149 days to go.....and counting.......(gonna be a looooong winter).


----------



## Colson39

Yea, I think we'll have to draw the line here, no more political discussions at all in this thread.

Let's talk about how South Florida IS FREAKING #2 IN THE BCS!!!!

I went to USF for a few years by the way, so I'm obviously biased.  But I seriously think this might be the craziest year ever in the history of the BCS.  

GO BULLS!!!!

P.S. Computers have USF ranked #1, Ohio State ranked tied for 5th.  Once again, I'm biased, but I'm hoping Ohio State plays someone soon


----------



## Mr Man

Colson39 said:


> Yea, I think we'll have to draw the line here, no more political discussions at all in this thread.
> 
> Let's talk about how South Florida IS FREAKING #2 IN THE BCS!!!!
> 
> I went to USF for a few years by the way, so I'm obviously biased.  But I seriously think this might be the craziest year ever in the history of the BCS.
> 
> GO BULLS!!!!



Yeah, but the BCS ratings in general are sooooo political....... (ok complete and total tongue in cheek on this one).  Good on USF.

Regrettably, Texas schools in general have completely fallen off the cliff when it comes to college ball.  How can this happen in "the land of Friday Night Lights"?  I don't even have kids in High School but still go to every home game for our local high school.  It is a requirement to reside here methinks.  Sad stuff.


----------



## Gatordad

As long as USF beats the snot out of Rutgers, I'm happy with whatever else happens.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Colson39 said:


> Yea, I think we'll have to draw the line here, no more political discussions at all in this thread.



Sorry, Colson, but this rule defeats the whole purpose ot the Useless facts/chit chat thread.  Political discussions, like all other topics including sports (can't get much more controversial than that) are fair game, as long as we remain civilized.  

12 hours and I leave for FW.  Please leave some soap in the showers.  Gotta hook up the Kiwi.


----------



## Colson39

Yea, except people talk about sports tongue-in-cheek, where as politcial discussions can get downright nasty, why even worry about that on this forum?

There are TONS of political discussion on the Community Board, no need to talk about it here.  Unless you want to talk Intra-Fort politics...lol


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I reserve the right to bring up any political topic I please. No offense intended.

9 more hours until I leave for FW


----------



## Gatordad

Just don't get my thread closed, or it will be curtains for you Mugsy!


----------



## Mr Man

Colson39 said:


> Yea, except people talk about sports tongue-in-cheek, where as politcial discussions can get downright nasty, why even worry about that on this forum?
> 
> There are TONS of political discussion on the Community Board, no need to talk about it here.  Unless you want to talk Intra-Fort politics...lol



 Yeah, I was just thinking about how much I loath those darn 100 series loopers, what with their "lawdy dawdy" cable connections and easy access to the Marina.  Unlike us hardy pioneer tent loop peeps.  Pure as the driven snow we are, and always nice to peacocks.   

I can't believe that I'm not going to WDW for another 150 sumpin' days.....


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Sometimes I feel like I live in Russia.


----------



## Colson39

Sometimes I feel like a nut.


----------



## lisa8200

Colson39 said:


> Sometimes I feel like a nut.



Sometimes You Don't....


----------



## Gatordad

This isn't Russia, is it Denny?


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Gatordad said:


> This isn't Russia, is it Denny?




If it was the women would have a lot more facial hair.


----------



## homebrew2

Gatordad said:


> This isn't Russia, is it Denny?



Are you talkin ta me????


----------



## poohbearwithme

Trying to get to magic "100th" post.  So I thought I would drop in and say Hi...HI!!!


----------



## Gatordad

solamente nueve mucho


----------



## poohbearwithme

Gatordad said:


> solamente nueve mucho



My Spanish is really bad but does that mean "Only Nine More"


----------



## Mr Man

poohbearwithme said:


> My Spanish is really bad but does that mean "Only Nine More"



  Yeah, pretty close.  I ran it through Babelfish (just cuz I'm bored).  It said "only nine much".   

Reminds of the time I asked my DMIL, in what I thought was correct German but actually asked, "where is the suck-maker"?  Now, I was trying to find the vacuum cleaner but.....well......had a few tense moments until I corrected myself.


----------



## poohbearwithme

​


Mr Man said:


> Yeah, pretty close.  I ran it through Babelfish (just cuz I'm bored).  It said "only nine much".
> 
> Reminds of the time I asked my DMIL, in what I thought was correct German but actually asked, "where is the suck-maker"?  Now, I was trying to find the vacuum cleaner but.....well......had a few tense moments until I corrected myself.



Yea, I can see how that could cause a tense moment or two.   That does not seem like a great question to ask ones DMIL...


----------



## ntsammy5

Mr Man said:


> Reminds of the time I asked my DMIL, in what I thought was correct German but actually asked, "where is the suck-maker"?



Did you ever find it?


----------



## BeadyLady

Howdy!  I'm trying to figure out - if _there is anything_ on this thread that makes sense.  Nope!   so I'm in!

Just someday - I'd like to have an RV that I could drive from Massachusetts to WDW.   

keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

A conversation my dd7 and I had today as we were trying around the Fort in the golf cart....
DD "Mommy are the peacocks ever going to come back?"
Me "No probably not because they are a nuisance according to Fort Wilderness"
DD" Well they need to change that sign (Peacock Pass) if they aren't going to let the peacocks in!"

LOL   out of the mouths of Babes!!!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> A conversation my dd7 and I had today as we were trying around the Fort in the golf cart....
> DD "Mommy are the peacocks ever going to come back?"
> Me "No probably not because they are a nuisance according to Fort Wilderness"
> DD" Well they need to change that sign (Peacock Pass) if they aren't going to let the peacocks in!"
> 
> LOL   out of the mouths of Babes!!!



I never saw any Buffalo when we were in Buffalo bend or Bears when we were in big bear so I think that Disney will continue their false advertising and not give us what we have seemingly been promised.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

I had buffalo in Epcot at the F&W festival so that may be the reason for the missing buffalo. I think Big Bear was a typo....should have been Big Beer, I saw plenty of beer.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Tent Camping Mom said:


> I had buffalo in Epcot at the F&W festival so that may be the reason for the missing buffalo. I think Big Bear was a typo....should have been Big Beer, I saw plenty of beer.



Every time I see "plenty of beer" its gone by the next morning.

And I am giving you the benefit of the doubt on the whole "plenty" thing because I dont know for sure if I really agree that there is such a thing, kind of like being "too pretty" or "too rich"


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

lol...agree. I guess I should have said there was evidence of beer.


----------



## ntsammy5

There were a bunch of drunks passed out on the floor?   Is that the evidence?


----------



## Gatordad

You are all wrong.  The bears drank the beers, got into a golf cart, and as they were smoking at their campsites, they crashed into the busses.


----------



## Gatordad

BeadyLady said:


> Howdy!  I'm trying to figure out - if _there is anything_ on this thread that makes sense.  Nope!   so I'm in!
> 
> Just someday - I'd like to have an RV that I could drive from Massachusetts to WDW.
> 
> keeping my fingers crossed!



Welcome to my thread.  We keep it unreal in here.


----------



## Colson39

I'm sure glad I didn't decide to bet on anything this college football season.  Talk about a roller coaster.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Colson39 said:


> I'm sure glad I didn't decide to bet on anything this college football season.  Talk about a roller coaster.




Was there football on ?   All I saw was the Martinsville race


----------



## Colson39

Canes beat FSU, and that right there makes this entire season worth it


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Colson39 said:


> Canes beat FSU, and that right there makes this entire season worth it




Apparently Rhonda turned on the sarcasm filter. I have no idea who "Canes" are, I assume the "F" in FSU stands for Florida, beyond that you lost me.


----------



## Mr Man

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Apparently Rhonda turned on the sarcasm filter. I have no idea who "Canes" are, I assume the "F" in FSU stands for Florida, beyond that you lost me.



The "Fightin' Sugar Canes" of Upper East Kackilacky?


----------



## Gatordad

Canes is about sugar

FSU Stands for Free Shoes something or other


----------



## Rhonda

Free Shoes???  Where??  Cool!


----------



## Colson39

Now we know where all the shoes on the tree went, Rhonda was on the lookout for free shoes!!!


----------



## Rhonda




----------



## Gatordad

Roz wasn't looking for free shoes, she wondered where they went.


----------



## stacktester

Gatordad said:


> Roz wasn't looking for free shoes, she wondered where they went.



Just remember I only said she was watching me like Roz watches Wazowski. I never actually said she WAS Roz lol. I see she had aka Roz in her sig but now it's gone.

Always watching!!!!!!


----------



## Rhonda

stacktester said:


> Just remember I only said she was watching me like Roz watches Wazowski. I never actually said she WAS Roz lol.


Yeah - don't try to weasel your way out of that one now!!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Rhonda said:


> Yeah - don't try to weasel your way out of that one now!!



I think Donnie needs a "time out" for weaseling.


----------



## Colson39

10 days till we're at the Food and Wine Festival!!! 

woohoo!!!!

Watch out food carts, I'm bringing a pregnant lady with me....


----------



## ntsammy5

Colson39 said:


> Watch out food carts, I'm bringing a pregnant lady with me....



   

I suppose it's food an water for her!


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Try the Buffalo at the Oklahoma exhibit! I'm not much of a meat eater but I tried it and it was delicious! Very tender and no gamey taste. Buffalo is much lower in fat and cholesterol than other meats. It also contains more protein and fewer calories. If I can find buffalo in my home town, I would fix it at home; DH and DS would be happy campers (the only red meat they get is at work and school).


----------



## CyndiL

17 days and 55 minutes till we leave for our first trip to the Fort!  
Not that we are counting or anything.


----------



## Colson39

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Try the Buffalo at the Oklahoma exhibit! I'm not much of a meat eater but I tried it and it was delicious! Very tender and no gamey taste. Buffalo is much lower in fat and cholesterol than other meats. It also contains more protein and fewer calories. If I can find buffalo in my home town, I would fix it at home; DH and DS would be happy campers (the only red meat they get is at work and school).



Yea, I can't wait to try the Buffalo.  I'm actually a big fan of Buffalo, have been for years.  Whenever we go somewhere and they have some kind of buffalo burger or sandwich I get it.  

There is so much I'm looking forward to at this years festival.  We already have printed out all the menus and descriptions and spent an hour highlighting everything we want.  I think I'm more excited this year for the festival than ever, they just have a bunch more countries and tons of new offerings, it's going to be great.

Although, it's going to be me and 4 other girls (including my wife).  All I know is that I'm taking the showers first, and then I'm going to the video game arcades while the 4 girls get ready.   I'm not waiting for all that...lol.  Ahhhhhhhhhhhh I can't wait!!!!!  We originally had the cabins but for money reasons we're staying at the Pop Century instead   We don't plan on spending ANY time in the room at all (except to sleep), so it actually works out better.

Octoberfest beer, margaritas, rum and cokes at the Rose and Crown, food from all over the world, beer and more beer!!!  2 years ago we made friends with a large group from Boston during the food and wine fest, kept on running into them all over the park.  Let's just say that was one crazy and fun night 

P.S. And yes, DW is going to the Food and Virgin Drinks festival....lol.  She said that she's allowed to get however much food she wants this year though, can't argue with that


----------



## Gatordad

We'll be at the Fort Friday, lets hope they give me the pull thru, or if i were everyone else, i'd put bubble wrap around their stuff.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Gatordad said:


> We'll be at the Fort Friday, lets hope they give me the pull thru, or if i were everyone else, i'd put bubble wrap around their stuff.



I think given your reputation online that they will have an escort for you.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> We'll be at the Fort Friday, lets hope they give me the pull thru, or if i were everyone else, i'd put bubble wrap around their stuff.



We will all be praying that the damage stays to a minimum for all concerned! 

Please let us know how you make out.

We are thinking of making a day trip either Sat or Sun because we couldn't get ressies.  (We also have to go to Camping World and plunk down more cash for stuff we need)

Maybe we will bump into each other?


----------



## Gatordad

bigdisneydaddy said:


> I think given your reputation online that they will have an escort for you.



They usually do, however it is back to I-4


----------



## Mr Man

Gatordad said:


> We'll be at the Fort Friday, lets hope they give me the pull thru, or if i were everyone else, i'd put bubble wrap around their stuff.




Just a suggestion but you could do what I do when in doubt:

Pull up to the wrong side of the booth and say(in an english accent),

_"I say old chap, I need to wing my lorry into that lot, got a copper guvnor"?_

EVERYBODY gets out of my way......

To complete the effect, drive around on the wrong side of the road.

Cheers,


----------



## des1954

I just thought I'd post "something" to bring this thread back to the top of the list.


Something!

​


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

What loop is best for Toronto Maple Leaf fans?


----------



## ntsammy5

Thumper_ehhhhh said:


> What loop is best for Toronto Maple Leaf fans?



Let me know which loop you're staying in so I can put up my Sabres flags!


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5.... you CANNOT post a Sabre's flag on MY site.  Only Lightning flags are allowed!!! (Or Buc Flags)


----------



## Gatordad

Go Devils.


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> Go Devils.



Blue Devils?


----------



## Mr Man

Go Aeros?

We don't have any NHL teams here.   

Beer is real cheap at their games though.


----------



## Gatordad

ntsammy5 said:


> Blue Devils?




Blue Devils, don't they make the paint?


----------



## Colson39

I prefer the Blue Angels myself.


----------



## Colson39

Oh, and sorry to all you LSU fans for having Boston College ruin your national championship dreams :/

Of course, BC still has to win out, and they have a rather tough schedule ahead of them, I still think we will eventually see LSU in the championship game.  Especially after Ohio State loses to Penn State this weekend!  Of course, that would make BC #1 in the country, which is just crazy.

It must be wild to be a Bostonian right now.  Patriots are incredible, Red Sox just took a two game lead in the World Series, Boston College has a chance at being #1 in the country, Celtics are banging on the door with the Garnett trade, and even the Bruins are playing well. 

I have a feeling there will be A LOT of beer flowing through Boston this weekend, even  more so than normal


----------



## Gatordad

Colson39 said:


> I prefer the Blue Angels myself.




Shelly Hack was always my favorite.


----------



## Gatordad

Alright, last chance to get out of my way.  We are going to be in 600 Loop, as I called the folks there begging for a pullthru.  look for the downed trees power lines and overturned golf carts.


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> look for the downed trees power lines and overturned golf carts.



Do you think they'll repair the damage by the beginning of December?


----------



## des1954

Gatordad said:


> Alright, last chance to get out of my way. We are going to be in 600 Loop, as I called the folks there begging for a pullthru. look for the downed trees power lines and overturned golf carts.


 
_Thank God _I never request the 600 loop!!!  Of course, some of the sites on 600 back up to the main road..... so..... _make your own "pull thru"!!  _


----------



## BeadyLady

Go Red Sox!   

in case anyone was wondering....


----------



## ntsammy5

BeadyLady said:


> Go Red Sox!
> 
> in case anyone was wondering....



Can'targue with that kind of logic.  I was born in Worcester, lived in Boston and now live in Buffalo.  Since I go to all the Bills games I can't rally be a Pat fan, but I do have Belichick envy!  Definitely a Sox fan though.


----------



## Gatordad

they put us on the creek side, they must have known I would have made my own pull thru.  Luckily, another person helped me who knew what they were doing.  we were in in 15 minutes...... and NO destruction..... 602 is a beautiful site.  looked for FtWIlderness guy, there was a KIWI in loop 1900, but we saw it late, and he must have been gone early.

Of course there's a lot of FLORIDA fans, and many fans who hate the redsux here as well.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> they put us on the creek side, they must have known I would have made my own pull thru.  Luckily, another person helped me who knew what they were doing.  we were in in 15 minutes...... and NO destruction..... 602 is a beautiful site.  looked for FtWIlderness guy, there was a KIWI in loop 1900, but we saw it late, and he must have been gone early.
> 
> Of course there's a lot of FLORIDA fans, and many fans who hate the redsux here as well.



that was me - i got stuck in the swamp. i was out this morning by 7 am.


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> we were in in 15 minutes...... and NO destruction..... 602 is a beautiful site.



Darn!  I was looking for a damage report!


----------



## Colson39

I have to admit that Florida-Georgia game was one really really good game.  And go RED SOX!!!  Although I'm a Florida fan, I love any team from Boston since my family is from there.

How about stupid A-Rod deciding to make a press release about him leaving the Yankees in the 7th inning of the last game of the World Series.  Talk about a guy that just can't get enough attention.  At least they're blasting him all over TV and radio this morning


----------



## BeadyLady

Colson39 said:


> I have to admit that Florida-Georgia game was one really really good game.  And go RED SOX!!!  Although I'm a Florida fan, I love any team from Boston since my family is from there.
> 
> How about stupid A-Rod deciding to make a press release about him leaving the Yankees in the 7th inning of the last game of the World Series.  Talk about a guy that just can't get enough attention.  At least they're blasting him all over TV and radio this morning



Yeah! Red Sox!    
and yes, timing is everything!  I've been watching a Boston station - no mention of A-Rod at all!


----------



## Thumper_ehhhhh

Man it must suck to be a red sox player. Heck if he was a Toronto Blue Jay he would have had alot more T time at the local coarse. LOL. Kidding aside Congrats to the Red Sox for the sweep. Oh and goooooooooooo #24 Gordon all the way. That should help keep this thread going for awhile more hehehehe


----------



## cajunpeach

Colson39 said:


> Oh, and sorry to all you LSU fans for having Boston College ruin your national championship dreams :/



 It was a sad day at the St.Romain household...  

Geaux Tigers


----------



## Colson39

Pssssst, hey Tropical Storm Noel, how about you just start your turn to the north and out into the Atlantic already, you're messing up my weather forecasts for this upcoming Disney weekend


----------



## DaddyDon

Way to go Dog's!!!!!!!!    Georgia Bulldogs that is.....Well im a Georgia Fan but they just cant seem to keep it together game to game!Hope all is well in Fla i saw the radar report today ??????  Spreading some Tinkerbell   dust your way!


----------



## Colson39

Well, I got to see my first ultrasound today!  She has already been to a few, but it's an hour away from my work, so I finally took some time off to go and see it (she works at a hospital, lots of freebies  ).

Talk about amazing.  I saw it grabbing it's feet, kicking, grabbing it's ear, trying to suck it's thumb.  We were hoping to be able to tell the sex of the baby, they THINK it's a boy, but they really said it was a guess and they would know more in about a month.  DW wasn't too happy about that, she really wants a girl, but the great news is that everything appeared absolutely normal.

It's sunk in quite a bit more now that I actually saw the baby moving around and everything.  

Oh, and when the ultrasound guy was putting the gel on her stomach prior to taking the ultrasound, he did it in the shape of Mickey Mouse ears.  Talk about service!! 

P.S. I do have pictures from an ultrasound from about a month ago that I keep on meaning to put up here, I gotta do that!  I would do it this weekend, but I'm going to Disney (ok sorry, had to rub it in  ).


----------



## des1954

Colson39 said:


> Well, I got to see my first ultrasound today! She has already been to a few, but it's an hour away from my work, so I finally took some time off to go and see it (she works at a hospital, lots of freebies  ).
> 
> Talk about amazing. I saw it grabbing it's feet, kicking, grabbing it's ear, trying to suck it's thumb. We were hoping to be able to tell the sex of the baby, they THINK it's a boy, but they really said it was a guess and they would know more in about a month. DW wasn't too happy about that, she really wants a girl, but the great news is that everything appeared absolutely normal.
> 
> It's sunk in quite a bit more now that I actually saw the baby moving around and everything.
> 
> Oh, and when the ultrasound guy was putting the gel on her stomach prior to taking the ultrasound, he did it in the shape of Mickey Mouse ears. Talk about service!!


 
WOW --- how exciting!!! A little Colson39 running around!!  Try and restrain yourself from buying all the "Baby Disney" stuff on your up-coming trip!! (It'll be hard, I know!)  It's a lot of fun to see you getting all excited! I'm really glad that everything appears normal with the baby. Praying that it continues to go that way!

Debbie ♥


----------



## Colson39

My mom's name is Debbie 

Yea, this is our first trip to Disney since finding out she was pregnant, and both mothers are going as well.  I have a feeling there is going to be a surge in Disney baby merchandise sales this weekend...lol


----------



## Gatordad

hey, your bundle of Joy is not useless, but i'll let it stay in my thread.  I left plenty of food and wine at the festival for you.  We're going back to the Fort on 11/9 or so.


----------



## Colson39

You can leave all the wine you want, that's for the ladies (minus the DW).  I'm looking forward to draining the beer reserves, and the Rose and Crown's rum reserves 

Now the food on the otherhand, I will do my best to leave some for your next trip....but I am bringing a pregnant woman with me, so I can't make any promises.


----------



## Gatordad

It's ok, I only drink Miller Lite, although Blue Lites in Canada could be good.  They got mad at me in Australia when I asked them why they were selling Canadian Beer - Fosters.


----------



## des1954

Colson39 said:


> My mom's name is Debbie


 
Your mom must be a WONDERFUL person - and probably born sometime in the 50's..... (how would *I* know that???)


----------



## mamaloya

How exciting Colson!!

I have some good news of my own I just got.  I am going to be a grandma!!!!!!!!   My oldest dd and her dh are expecting their first baby sometime in June/July.  Yaaaayyyyy!!!!!


----------



## des1954

Congrats, Mamaloya!!! How exciting for you!

Debbie ♥


----------



## ntsammy5

Colson39 said:


> I'm looking forward to draining the beer reserves, and the Rose and Crown's rum reserves



GOOD GRIEF.  Leave some for me!


----------



## Katie Dawn

Colson39 said:


> Well, I got to see my first ultrasound today!  She has already been to a few, but it's an hour away from my work, so I finally took some time off to go and see it (she works at a hospital, lots of freebies  ).
> 
> Talk about amazing.  I saw it grabbing it's feet, kicking, grabbing it's ear, trying to suck it's thumb.  We were hoping to be able to tell the sex of the baby, they THINK it's a boy, but they really said it was a guess and they would know more in about a month.  DW wasn't too happy about that, she really wants a girl, but the great news is that everything appeared absolutely normal.
> 
> It's sunk in quite a bit more now that I actually saw the baby moving around and everything.
> 
> Oh, and when the ultrasound guy was putting the gel on her stomach prior to taking the ultrasound, he did it in the shape of Mickey Mouse ears.  Talk about service!!
> 
> P.S. I do have pictures from an ultrasound from about a month ago that I keep on meaning to put up here, I gotta do that!  I would do it this weekend, but I'm going to Disney (ok sorry, had to rub it in  ).



Yea!!!!     That is wonderful!!!


----------



## CyndiL

Colson39 said:


> Well, I got to see my first ultrasound today!  She has already been to a few, but it's an hour away from my work, so I finally took some time off to go and see it (she works at a hospital, lots of freebies  ).
> 
> Talk about amazing.  I saw it grabbing it's feet, kicking, grabbing it's ear, trying to suck it's thumb.  We were hoping to be able to tell the sex of the baby, they THINK it's a boy, but they really said it was a guess and they would know more in about a month.  DW wasn't too happy about that, she really wants a girl, but the great news is that everything appeared absolutely normal.
> 
> It's sunk in quite a bit more now that I actually saw the baby moving around and everything.
> 
> Oh, and when the ultrasound guy was putting the gel on her stomach prior to taking the ultrasound, he did it in the shape of Mickey Mouse ears.  Talk about service!!
> 
> P.S. I do have pictures from an ultrasound from about a month ago that I keep on meaning to put up here, I gotta do that!  I would do it this weekend, but I'm going to Disney (ok sorry, had to rub it in  ).





Isn't that one of the most amazing things ever, just wait till you have the 18-20 week ultrasound.  You'll get to see really cool stuff then. Like the baby drinking the amnotic fluid and then peeing  also you'll be able to see the valves on his/her heart open and close. The heart valves always fascinated me.  Also, you'll see bones and maybe even the beginning of baby teeth. 

Congrats on seeing your little sweetie.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Does the boy have the same haircut as you ?


----------



## Colson39

Congrats Mamaloya!  

We actually could see some bones, I saw the femur bone mainly.  They kept on trying to get the "money shot" to see what sex it was, but baby wasn't being cooperative.  Kept on hunching over, and finally they got it to turn over.  And what does it do?  It crossed it's legs...lol.  Stubborn one it's going to be...heh.  

And yes bigdisneydaddy, I'm training it early on to master the art of the shaved head


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Colson39 said:


> They kept on trying to get the "money shot" to see what sex it was, but baby wasn't being cooperative.  Kept on hunching over, and finally they got it to turn over.  And what does it do?  It crossed it's legs...lol.  Stubborn one it's going to be...heh.



Sounds like a girl to me.


----------



## ntsammy5

Colson39 said:


> They kept on trying to get the "money shot" to see what sex it was, but baby wasn't being cooperative.



I assume this means they've ruled out twins!

And Mamaloya, congratulations!  


They must be putting something in the water at WDW!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

This being a family forum I am really resisting being my usual sardonic self.


----------



## Rhonda

bigdisneydaddy said:


> This being a family forum I am really resisting being my usual sardonic self.



Thank you!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Rhonda said:


> Thank you!



Just trying to keep "The Rhonda" happy......

You know what they say... "If Rhonda aint happy, aint nobody happy"


----------



## stacktester

That's ROZonda Scott. Get it right.


----------



## Gatordad

Roz is always happy.


----------



## Colson39

24 hours from now we'll be driving through the entrance to Disney.

Unfortunately it will be 3 weeks until we're driving through the entrance to the Fort


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I'm pretty sure the entrance to the Fort isn't any more than about a half hour drive from anywhere on property.  Even if you walk, it wouldn't take 3 weeks to get from the entrance to WDW to the entrance to the Fort, unless, of course, you are sidetracked by the Food and Wine festival and all that excellent beer.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

ftwildernessguy said:


> I'm pretty sure the entrance to the Fort isn't any more than about a half hour drive from anywhere on property.  Even if you walk, it wouldn't take 3 weeks to get from the entrance to WDW to the entrance to the Fort, unless, of course, you are sidetracked by the Food and Wine festival and all that excellent beer.



Sidetracked by beer... I resemble that remark


----------



## Rhonda

Gatordad said:


> Roz is always happy.


----------



## clkelley

Gatordad said:


> Roz is always happy.



Unless we give her more paperwork


----------



## CottontailCurl

Colson39 said:


> Unfortunately it will be 3 weeks until we're driving through the entrance to the Fort



Zor here, that's a 10 yard penalty for talking about the fort on this thread , Disboards doesn't have that smilie that's being punished so here  

What's this? Is Mamaloya specting? Must bring my own water next trip.


----------



## CottontailCurl

mamaloya said:


> How exciting Colson!!
> 
> I have some good news of my own I just got.  I am going to be a grandma!!!!!!!!   My oldest dd and her dh are expecting their first baby sometime in June/July.  Yaaaayyyyy!!!!!




Ooops, I guess I should have read back more than just the last page!! Congratulations!! That's great news but I don't picture you as a Grandma! 

5 days to go, I'm still thinking of you and your husband. Do you know about the section at the top of the Community Board for discussion about servicemembers and deployment?


----------



## Colson39

Only a couple more hours of work and then I'm on the road again.  And yes ftwildernessguy, the Food and Wine festival and all it's excellent beer is calling me.  

So give me your favorite from the festival, and I'll try it out (unless it's Octoberfest, cause I always get that every year, that's a given  ).  I'll have pictures when we get back!

P.S. The main problem is I didn't have time for breakfast, had to come into work early.  So now I'm sitting her absolutely starving, waiting to get off work and head to Publix and get me a yummy Publix sub.  Oh if you could see the drool....


----------



## Us3

Colson39 said:


> So now I'm sitting her absolutely starving, waiting to get off work and head to Publix and get me a yummy Publix sub.  Oh if you could see the drool....



Publix has a good sub??? Hhmmm, have to try that one.

Have fun at F&W!!!  Dh and I had a blast!  We went to a Chili Wine Seminar and then we were off drinking & eating around the world....  It was so much fun so now we're planning an adult only trip again next year for F&W!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Publix has the most excellent round, soft sugar cookie with orange frosting and sprinkles for Halloween every year.  I start talking about those cookies weeks before our trip.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Publix also has an excellent sourdough bread that goes perfect with sharp cheddar and Miller Chill.


----------



## Colson39

> Publix has a good sub??? Hhmmm, have to try that one.



Man, they have the best subs.  First off, they are nice and large, not those wimpy little Subway subs.  For less than a Subway sub, you get twice as much.  Plus they have Boars Head meats if you're into that, or you can just get the Publix meat (no difference to me).  I highly recommend them, I've been hooked on them since I was a kid, people love Publix subs in Florida 



> Publix has the most excellent round, soft sugar cookie with orange frosting and sprinkles for Halloween every year. I start talking about those cookies weeks before our trip.



Oh man, I LOVE THOSE COOKIES.  I just had one the other night.  I don't know how they do it, but Publix makes unbelievable soft sugar cookies, some of the best cookies I've ever had anywhere.  We get them a lot for football game parties, since they sell them in all kinds of colors.  So good..........



> Publix also has an excellent sourdough bread that goes perfect with sharp cheddar and Miller Chill.



All that sounds good except the Miller Chill.  I tried that stuff a couple months ago, I could not get the taste out of my mouth, something about it bugged me.  Then again, I'm not a big fan of Miller to begin with, that might have been it.  Love the Publix sourdough and cheddar idea, will have to try that out!

Ok, 20 minutes to go, I probably won't post here anymore, so y'all have a good weekend, I'll drink one (or two or three or infinity) for ya!  Pictures when I get back!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

You know, it's been kind of a rough week for me.  I think I'm gonna get Kungalooshed tonight.


----------



## des1954

ftwildernessguy said:


> You know, it's been kind of a rough week for me. I think I'm gonna get Kungalooshed tonight.


 
Have you posted the Kungaloosh recipe on the "Official Camping Recipe" thread yet???


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I thought about it, but then I figured if I did that and everybody could make one at home, there would be no reason to visit me at FW.


----------



## ntsammy5

​



ftwildernessguy said:


> You know, it's been kind of a rough week for me.  I think I'm gonna get Kungalooshed tonight.



That's a GREAT idea.  But I'll stick to beer and maybe a bloody mary.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

If we all have our favorite adult beverages at the same time tonight, it would be a virtual party.


----------



## des1954

ftwildernessguy said:


> If we all have our favorite adult beverages at the same time tonight, it would be a virtual party.


 
Rock ON!! 

I'll bring some munchies!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ftwildernessguy said:


> If we all have our favorite adult beverages at the same time tonight, it would be a virtual party.


Maaan, I gotta work tonight, not that Im not allowed to drink at work, but I got so tanked Saturday at work that I didnt get over the hangover till late Tuesday night!!! Promised my toilet "I'd NEVER drink again", that usually holds for a good 2 weeks! But I'll raise a redbull to you guys, and give you an on air shout out......the strippers are probably gonna ask "Who is "F. W. Crew", he sounds rich!!"


----------



## Gatordad

way to go guys, we hit 1000 useless posts....!  We truly are a useless bunch.


----------



## Rhonda

BigDaddyRog wins the "1000th post" prize!!


----------



## Mr Man

Rhonda said:


> BigDaddyRog wins the "1000th post" prize!!



Hold onto this BigDaddyRog.  It will come in handy......

_(I'm rollin' doubles next turn)......_


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Yay ME!!!!! IM Useless...AND.....I can get outta jail free!!! Although a truelly useless person would get a few good bologna sandwiches and a nap before they left jail, I mean, ya know....I pay taxes too!!!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Rozonda, however, is a fickle individual and takes them away at will.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Umm....actually guys, des1954 made post #1000. But it felt great thinking I was the winner of this prestigious award and recognition of my otter uselessness for a little while!!!


----------



## stacktester

BigDaddyRog said:


> Umm....actually guys, des1954 made post #1000. But it felt great thinking I was the winner of this prestigious award and recognition of my otter uselessness for a little while!!!



I was trying to be 777 but bigdisneydaddy got it. Oh well, maybe 7777 will be mine if Roz let's it continue.


----------



## Gatordad

of course it will continue, like a bad dream.......


----------



## Mr Man

Here's a useless fact:

Albert Einstein never wore socks.  When questioned about it he said,

"But that is what shoes are for".

I'll bet his shoes stu-diddly-unk!


----------



## BeadyLady

And another Useless Fact:

 Average life span of a major league baseball: *7 *pitches

dang!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

stacktester said:


> I was trying to be 777 but bigdisneydaddy got it. Oh well, maybe 7777 will be mine if Roz let's it continue.



You can have it Donnie, it didnt mean anything to me. Its not the number of posts, its what you say that counts.


----------



## lisa8200

bigdisneydaddy said:


> You can have it Donnie, it didnt mean anything to me. Its not the number of posts, its what you say that counts.


----------



## des1954

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Its not the number of posts, its what you say that counts.


 

Respectfully disagreeing here.............. It _IS _all about the numbers!!! I was the 1000th poster. (DING, DING, DING!) 

I want the title, I want the crown, yes....... I even _want _the tee-shirt. It's all about _ME!! And that is what I'M saying!! _(Otter-ly Useless!!)


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

des1954 said:


> Respectfully disagreeing here.............. It _IS _all about the numbers!!! I was the 1000th poster. (DING, DING, DING!)
> 
> I want the title, I want the crown, yes....... I even _want _the tee-shirt. It's all about _ME!! And that is what I'M saying!! _(Otter-ly Useless!!)




Somebody needs to start taking their medicine again


----------



## des1954

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Somebody needs to start taking their medicine again


 
My motto????   Better living through chemistry!!! 

(Popping a prozac now!)

Whew........ that's better.


----------



## Rhonda

bigdisneydaddy said:


> You can have it Donnie, it didnt mean anything to me. Its not the number of posts, its what you say that counts.



OH!  And, we ALL know, just how everything that comes out of YOUR mouth (or off your keyboard) is of the utmost importance, and completely relevant to every single topic.  You NEVER stray off topic or talk about peacocks or beer.  We ALL sit at our computers, just waiting and waiting for the next bit of wisdom that's going to come out of  BigDaddyDisney's mouth!!   

Oh boy.....I better go take MY medication now!  

I think I just lost my own Get Out of Jail Free card.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Rhonda said:


> OH!  And, we ALL know, just how everything that comes out of YOUR mouth (or off your keyboard) is of the utmost importance, and completely relevant to every single topic.  You NEVER stray off topic or talk about peacocks or beer.  We ALL sit at our computers, just waiting and waiting for the next bit of wisdom that's going to come out of  BigDaddyDisney's mouth!!
> 
> Oh boy.....I better go take MY medication now!
> 
> I think I just lost my own Get Out of Jail Free card.



This being a camping forum means that "beer" is always relevant due to its importance in the camping scheme. 
I am Mr "on topic" I never stray or hijack a thread  
I am just a simple man trying to make the Dis a better place, a "giver" if you will. 

SCOTT


----------



## Rhonda

bigdisneydaddy said:


> This being a camping forum means that "beer" is always relevant due to its importance in the camping scheme.
> I am Mr "on topic" I never stray or hijack a thread
> I am just a simple man trying to make the Dis a better place, a "giver" if you will.
> 
> SCOTT


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Rhonda said:


>



It AINT the worlds smallest....but its sure playing a sad song!!!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

So much for my try at humility


----------



## Gatordad

bigdisneydaddy said:


> This being a camping forum means that "beer" is always relevant due to its importance in the camping scheme.
> I am Mr "on topic" I never stray or hijack a thread
> I am just a simple man trying to make the Dis a better place, a "giver" if you will.
> 
> SCOTT



We hereby pay our last respects to Scott's get out of jail free card.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Gatordad said:


> We hereby pay our last respects to Scott's get out of jail free card.




I dont think I ever officially had one. I just use my boyish good looks and charm to win the Mods over


----------



## Colson39

Ok, so I'm back.  Would have posted earlier, but of course work decided to make it a crazy morning 

Trip was great, had an absolute blast.  The weather was perfect, it was in the low 70's, great breeze, not a cloud in the sky.  Couldn't ask for better weather.

Food and Wine festival was amazing, there just was so much more this year, they really went all out.  The amount of good food compared to other years was noticeable, and the drinks were great.  Memorable moment of the weekend, I was propositioned by a 40 year old lady at the All Star to join her in her room for drinks, while I was surrounded by my mom, mother-in-law, pregnant wife, and pregnant wifes best friend.  "Hey Mr. Party Man, come join me in my room for some Captain Morgan".  Yes, the All Star always lives up to the hype.  Can't wait for the Fort in a few weeks 


Here are a few of the pictures, sorry about the size, that's why i'm only uploading a few 


Just entering Epcot, someone is happy:






This might be the earliest I've ever seen the Christmas tree up at Epcot:






The girls enjoying some drinks and food near the Ireland stand:






Me with a goofy face playing the bongos: 






This is for Ft. WildernessGuy, self portrait of me enjoying an Octoberfest 






Last picture, it was really windy that day


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Looks like you had a good time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Us3

Fun times at F&W Fest!  And the All-star lady...how funny!  Hope you guys had a great time....what was your wife's fav food at F&W being pg for the first time?


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I can almost taste that beer.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

what on earth did I stumble on (or step in)?  So this is the thread started so that others aren't highjacked? .... and that's working for you?

actually, it is kind of fun.  I want to be otterly useless, too.  Although, Can I admit that bigdaddyrog kinda scares me?  now he has a get out of jail free card, too! 

So, what number post am I?


----------



## ntsammy5

PolynesianPixie said:


> I want to be otterly useless, too.



It's hard to be perfect at anything, but I've been otterly useless for years!


----------



## Gatordad

Don't sell yourself short judge, you are a tremendous slouch


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Um. I do have a question.  A real question, hopefully I won't be banned for hijacking.  I otter be shot for asking...

Since this is my first time at FW, what is it that keeps you regulars coming back?  What are the best things about FW?  Besides whipping up a Kungaloosh in a magic bullet?


----------



## clkelley

Great pictures Colson!!!

Can't wait to get back for my last hurrah on my AP next month!!!

(I wussed out however, staying in a resort this time, Coronado Springs, first time for me!!)

Now back to the otterly useless stuff, we had our first freeze of the year this morning, brrrrrrrrrrrrr.

There are also some new camping pictures on my blog.  I met up with other folks with campers like mine.  Lots of fun!!!


----------



## Rhonda

PolynesianPixie said:


> Um. I do have a question.  A real question, hopefully I won't be banned for hijacking.  I otter be shot for asking...
> 
> Since this is my first time at FW, what is it that keeps you regulars coming back?  What are the best things about FW?  Besides whipping up a Kungaloosh in a magic bullet?



This would be a great new thread question!  Please start it when you have a chance!

Besides, this thread is pretty much useless when it comes to answering FW questions.


----------



## Gatordad

Pixie should be banned for life for trying to hijack the unhijackable thread.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

PolynesianPixie said:


> ...Although, Can I admit that bigdaddyrog kinda scares me?  now he has a get out of jail free card, too!


I scare you? C'mon.....Im a tad bit insane, but completely harmless....you'd be a runner in the madness marathon too if you had four daughters, two of them SLAM DEAD in the middle of their "I'm a tough REBEL" stage, and an overbearing wife who fools people into thinking she's the sweetest woman on earth,....and to top it all off you had to work with 20-50 females everynight, half of which are drunk, the other half probably on something much worse than alcohol...all wearing nothing more than a thong and 8" heels most of the night. I shaved my hair off 16 years ago just so I'd stop pulling it out!!! Don't even get me started on sexual frustration!!! I tried being an alcoholic, but it just didn't stick, it's hard to tell teenage girls not to drink when you're slurring your words!! My world is filled with estrogen, tampons and outta wack hormones....I finally got a male in the house with me 6 months ago (grandson), thought that it would be nice to have some back up...but, man....he's gotta lot to learn about being a he-man, heck, he thinks that the greatest tool in the world (duct tape) is a teething ring and slobers all over it.....I gotta big responsibility making sure he's not pansified by all these females in the house. And to top THAT off....I can't get my foot into my good boots anymore!!! AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGG!!!!!!!  whew, better now. 
 But, really, I'm ok( someone help )


Hows that for a unending ramble of useless facts?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> I scare you? C'mon.....Im a tad bit insane, but completely harmless....you'd be a runner in the madness marathon too if you had four daughters, two of them SLAM DEAD in the middle of their "I'm a tough REBEL" stage, and an overbearing wife who fools people into thinking she's the sweetest woman on earth,....and to top it all off you had to work with 20-50 females everynight, half of which are drunk, the other half probably on something much worse than alcohol...all wearing nothing more than a thong and 8" heels most of the night. I shaved my hair off 16 years ago just so I'd stop pulling it out!!! Don't even get me started on sexual frustration!!! I tried being an alcoholic, but it just didn't stick, it's hard to tell teenage girls not to drink when you're slurring your words!! My world is filled with estrogen, tampons and outta wack hormones....I finally got a male in the house with me 6 months ago (grandson), thought that it would be nice to have some back up...but, man....he's gotta lot to learn about being a he-man, heck, he thinks that the greatest tool in the world (duct tape) is a teething ring and slobers all over it.....I gotta big responsibility making sure he's not pansified by all these females in the house. And to top THAT off....I can't get my foot into my good boots anymore!!! AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGG!!!!!!!  whew, better now.
> But, really, I'm ok( someone help )
> 
> 
> Hows that for a unending ramble of useless facts?



Yes.  That was scary.  You know the scariest part?  You just described my DH!  Oh my gosh I'm married to you!  No, except for the naked women thing~at least I'm pretty sure about that one .  And no Grandchildren yet -God forbid!  I am the overbearing wife that fools people into thinking she is the sweetest woman on earth, though  

Now who needs help?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> Pixie should be banned for life for trying to hijack the unhijackable thread.



Oh come on....


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Rhonda said:


> This would be a great new thread question!  Please start it when you have a chance!
> 
> Besides, this thread is pretty much useless when it comes to answering FW questions.



Gotcha


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> Oh come on....



sorry, i'm real protective over the denizens of this thread.


----------



## Us3

For your viewing pleasure..... (after a Kungaloosh or two)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEOApUuQhJg

dh found this in the "tow ratings" section of a popular rv forum.


----------



## Rhonda

Us3 said:


> For your viewing pleasure..... (after a Kungaloosh or two)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEOApUuQhJg
> 
> dh found this in the "tow ratings" section of a popular rv forum.



We've been to these at a track in Minnesota before.  They're hilarious!


----------



## ntsammy5

Do they ever do a demolition derby version.  That would really be interesting!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

PolynesianPixie said:


> I am the overbearing wife that fools people into thinking she is the sweetest woman on earth, though
> 
> Now who needs help?


Well, PPix, Im warming up to you already!!! Need a job?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Well...here's some useless infomation for everyone. No one will be able to actually USE the following information for anything, no one will actually benefit from aquiring the knowledge of the following information.I really don't think that anyone will REALLY even care, since I'm only letters on a screen, havent personally met any of you yet, and I even scare some of you,but I feel the need to post the following info ANYWAY....
I've lost 
95 lbs
since july 2nd....5 more pounds and I will have reached my DIsney vacation goal!!!! 5 lbs in 24 days....I'm pretty sure I can do this!!! Yay me!!! Gastric surgeries kick a$$


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Well, PPix, Im warming up to you already!!! Need a job?



cute.  


And congrats on the 95 lbs!!!!  That's incredible!  I care, even if you are just scary letters on a screen


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> sorry, i'm real protective over the denizens of this thread.



I can see why.


----------



## Colson39

BigDaddyRog said:


> Well...here's some useless infomation for everyone. No one will be able to actually USE the following information for anything, no one will actually benefit from aquiring the knowledge of the following information.I really don't think that anyone will REALLY even care, since I'm only letters on a screen, havent personally met any of you yet, and I even scare some of you,but I feel the need to post the following info ANYWAY....
> I've lost
> 95 lbs
> since july 2nd....5 more pounds and I will have reached my DIsney vacation goal!!!! 5 lbs in 24 days....I'm pretty sure I can do this!!! Yay me!!! Gastric surgeries kick a$$



Congrats BigDaddyRog!  That's grea,t and I'm sure your body will enjoy it when you're walking around Disney


----------



## Gatordad

I call shenanigans on big daddy rog, and am tempted to ban him for life from the useless thread..... he shall now be known as mediumsizeddaddyrog.


congrats on the weight loss.


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> I can see why.



well we can't have people making sense in here.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Lotsa thanks everyone, yes,Colson...it will be alot easier walking around the parks all day, the only drawback is I have free dining, but honestly cant even finish a happy meal before Im stuffed outta my mind. And dont worry GatorDad...I'm gotta looong way to go before Im not BIGDADDYROG anymore!!! I just shouldve called myself SuperHumongouslyObeseNearDeathButStillEatingRog before!!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

Maybe you should use one of these.  Good work!


----------



## ntsammy5

here's a story about the green smiley face at the top of my post.

This smiley character reminds me of my grandsons.  Let me explain.

Early in the summer DW and I were visiting the kids and we took the grandsons to downtown Charlotte to the science museum there and took them to lunch at a really nice brew pub.  They didn't have beer but I did.

After we finished I took the boys outside because they were getting antsy (5 & 3).  We sat on a small concrete wall watching people walk by.  The boys were sitting on my left and I wasn't paying too much attention to them.  All of a sudden I noticed that all these cute girls were walking by waving and smiling at me (I thought).  I looked over at the boys and they were both standing on the wall with grins just like this green smiley guy waving at all the girls.  What a couple of chick magnets!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I have some useless chit chat.  
I am in a play and it is opening night!  Wish me a broken leg!


----------



## Gatordad

Break a peacock leg.


----------



## Colson39

Good luck in your play, hope you get roses and not tomatoes


----------



## ntsammy5

As long as they don't throw otters at you, you'll be OK.  Good luck.

BTW What play?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

It's a Neil Simon play called Jake's Women.  Jake is a writer who has relationship issues.  I get to play Jake's nutty sister.  It's fun to be crazy on stage~because I am NEVER that way in real life, don't you know !

Thanks for all the wishes for my leg getting broken.  Or the peacocks. Please no otters or even tomatoes.  Roses are nice though


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Knock'em dead girl!!!



ummm......I mean "Knock em dead, girl", not "Knock 'em, dead-girl" ....thats why Im scarry to her, freakin typo's!!!!


----------



## mrsgus06

Good luck in your play!  

Myself, I will be going to the Elton John concert tonight, thanks to my son.   He scored front row seats off the radio!!   How sad is it that he is taking his mom since my answer to every question is "Elton John"?  Look what that got me!  I love my son.


----------



## Colson39

My DW won a raffle at work and got us free lower section tickets to see the Miami Dolphins play the Buffalo Bills on Sunday.  Been a couple years since I've been to the game, and even though the Dolphins are HORRIBLE this year, if you're at a game, just the excitement of seeing it in person more than makes up for it!

We get Monday off from work, so you probably won't see me around till next Tuesday, everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

mrsgus06 said:


> Good luck in your play!
> 
> Myself, I will be going to the Elton John concert tonight, thanks to my son.   He scored front row seats off the radio!!   How sad is it that he is taking his mom since my answer to every question is "Elton John"?  Look what that got me!  I love my son.




We saw him quite a few years ago at an outdoor theater near here, its quite a show !


----------



## AuntSusu

I have been away from the boards since my June trip.  i think about Disney stuff all the time now.  My new email name is now MinnieMouse and I have changed all my passwords to Disney related items.  I wear my Disney Crocs nearly every day to school whether it matches my "professional" clothes or not.  Since I teach Kindergarten I can get away with it.  Well I am back and enjoy all the pictures and chit chat.  you guys will be hearing from me more often now because this is my way of getting a Disney fix.  Now I have to figure out how to remove the ticker and chanbe my signature.


----------



## des1954

Colson39 said:


> My DW won a raffle at work and got us free lower section tickets to see the Miami Dolphins play the Buffalo Bills on Sunday. Been a couple years since I've been to the game, and even though the Dolphins are HORRIBLE this year, if you're at a game, just the excitement of seeing it in person more than makes up for it!
> 
> We get Monday off from work, so you probably won't see me around till next Tuesday, everyone have a great weekend!


 
I am jealous!!! Why, you ask? Even though I live in Fla (and am a Buc fan) - and DH was born & lived in Miami area til he was 10 - I was raised in Buffalo. My motto is _"Squish the Fish"!!_

But, Colson - *congrats on your win* & I hope you enjoy the game - even though "Da Bill's" will probably win (or maybe not)!!!

BTW - I thought of you this earlier this evening when we were at Epcot.  It was a zoo over there due to (1) the last weekend for F&W (2) Extra Magic Hours for resort guests.

We got there about 4pm & left around 7:30 because it was tooooooooo crowded!


----------



## carolinacamper

PolynesianPixie said:


> I have some useless chit chat.
> I am in a play and it is opening night!  Wish me a broken leg!



As we would say in the dance world: "Merde!"


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Thanks for all the wishes!  The play went great last night! I knocked em, dead; got roses and not otters~so a good evening all around!  I'm so glad it is Saturday so I can rest up and do it again tonight!

Congrats on all the tickets you all have been winning!  Have fun!


----------



## ntsammy5

Colson39 said:


> My DW won a raffle at work and got us free lower section tickets to see the Miami Dolphins play the Buffalo Bills on Sunday.



Too bad.  That was a bad game to watch even for a Bills fan.  At least you had your wife and some beer to cheer you up.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

AuntSusu said:


> I have been away from the boards since my June trip.  i think about Disney stuff all the time now.  My new email name is now MinnieMouse and I have changed all my passwords to Disney related items.  I wear my Disney Crocs nearly every day to school whether it matches my "professional" clothes or not.  Since I teach Kindergarten I can get away with it.  Well I am back and enjoy all the pictures and chit chat.  you guys will be hearing from me more often now because this is my way of getting a Disney fix.  Now I have to figure out how to remove the ticker and chanbe my signature.



Welcome back!  I have those crocs~I love seeing Mickey & Minnie looking up at me!  I am a SAHM plus I watch a little girl, so I can get away with it, too!


----------



## Colson39

ntsammy5 said:


> Too bad.  That was a bad game to watch even for a Bills fan.  At least you had your wife and some beer to cheer you up.



Yea, it wasn't a great game, but I haven't been to a game in years so it was fun.  Got to have a few beers, and watch football in person, it was nice.  Plus the weather was absolutely perfect, so couldn't have asked for more (well, a win would have been nice, stupid Dolphins).

Although they upped the price of parking to $25.00, which is absolutely ridiculous.  Sorry, but I won't be paying $25.00 to park, even if I have free tickets, to go watch a team that is 0-9.  Funny part is they upped the parking halfway through the worst season in Dolphins history.  Not a very good idea.


----------



## Gatordad

i got  yelled at twice this weekend at the fort by workers, I didn't like it.


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> i got  yelled at twice this weekend at the fort by workers, I didn't like it.



Would you care to elucidate?


----------



## Gatordad

the first time i had my truck parked on pine straw, and was told to move it.  Meanwhile, there's cars parked all over the damn campground.  I told the guy if they had given me a decent spot I would have had room.

The 2nd, they told me i couldn't have my golf cart where it was, i told the guy to cool his jets, i was just taking a picture.


----------



## ntsammy5

Yeah a few (very few thankfully) are really full of themselves.  They should join the auxiliary police!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> the first time i had my truck parked on pine straw, and was told to move it.  Meanwhile, there's cars parked all over the damn campground.  I told the guy if they had given me a decent spot I would have had room.
> 
> The 2nd, they told me i couldn't have my golf cart where it was, i told the guy to cool his jets, i was just taking a picture.



I have you pictured as a closet revolutionary.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> The 2nd, they told me i couldn't have my golf cart where it was, i told the guy to cool his jets, i was just taking a picture.



Didn't you have the cart parked on the porch at Crockett's at the time?


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Gatordad said:


> The 2nd, they told me i couldn't have my golf cart where it was, i told the guy to cool his jets, i was just taking a picture.



Well????????

Where is the picture?  

TCD


----------



## carolinacamper

Gotta love those Barney Phifes!


----------



## Gatordad

ftwildernessguy said:


> Didn't you have the cart parked on the porch at Crockett's at the time?



I was trying to get my cart up the stairs, but this old lady wouldn't move.


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> I was trying to get my cart up the stairs, but this old lady wouldn't move.



I certainly hope you moved her body out of the way after you ran her over.


----------



## Gatordad

I didn't have to, the peacocks did the damage.


----------



## clkelley

Is anybody else going to Star Trek, The Managerie tonite??  I just found out about it today.  This will be cool, seeing this classic episode cleaned up and on the big screen!!!


----------



## Gatordad

Do they bring their own winnebagos, or use your clubs?


----------



## Gatordad

ftwildernessguy said:


> I have you pictured as a closet revolutionary.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

As I suspected - there you are, training a mercenary in handgrenade techniques.


----------



## Gatordad

We later trained on small arms techniques @ the Magic Kingdom Frontierland.


----------



## Colson39

So here is the promised picture, this is from an ultrasound 2 weeks ago.  We hopefully should find out the sex of the baby right after we get back from the Fort when we go in for the 20 week ultrasound...


----------



## Gatordad

it's  a boy


----------



## tungpo1

Congrats Colson  We had identical twins, twin A and twin B!!! WOW I asked the doctor if hes was drinking and maybe was seeing double. Great for you Disney will take on a whole new meaning now that you will be brining your child


----------



## Colson39

Gatordad said:


> it's  a boy



That's what they said, although they only gave it 60-40 odds.  Let's just say the DW REALLY wants a girl, which means now we'll have keep on trying.  But I told her she only gets 3 shots, I'm not raising the Brady Olson Bunch.

And thanks Tungpo, I'm very much looking forward to reliving Disney!  Too bad I can't get the same experience with my dog...lol.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I agree with gator, it's a boy.  I have a 6th sense about these things.  Your DW will love him just the same!  Plus, its fun to keep trying


----------



## BigDaddyRog

My, thats a handsome kid ya got there, Colson!!! Congrats, buddy and, although it IS fun to keep trying it gets expensive....I kept rolling the dice for a boy...ended up with 4 girls before I finally gave up!! Alls good though, finally got a grandson that I raise like my own, and I dont have to change too many diapers this time around!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I think it was on a different thread, but this is more like useless chit chat.  

There was talk of motorcylcles and ntsammy's umpteen broken bones.  

Anyway, after my DH wrecked his this weekend, his co-workers gave him a gift of pink and yellow training wheels.  Thought you all might appreciate that.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

The back of my helmet:






May actually increase my risk, I'm not sure.


----------



## des1954

Gatordad said:


> the first time i had my truck parked on pine straw, and was told to move it. Meanwhile, there's cars parked all over the damn campground. I told the guy if they had given me a decent spot I would have had room.
> 
> The 2nd, they told me i couldn't have my golf cart where it was, i told the guy to cool his jets, i was just taking a picture.


 

You must have encountered "Mean Gene" - the Ft.Wilderness self-appointed loop nazi!  If he was wearing a straw hat & driving a pick-up truck, that was Gene!!  He LOVES giving out those nasty notes tell you that you cannot park anywhere but on the pavement or coquina shell.


----------



## Gatordad

Well I was Mean Pete, because I griped to him that my site was small, and said i'd move the truck, then went back to grilling, refusing to look at him.  I was pissed I had just lost a burger into the coals.


----------



## des1954

Gatordad said:


> Well I was Mean Pete. I was pissed I had just lost a burger into the coals.


 
You??? Mean??? Perish the thought! 

Better to be pissed off, than..... well, you know!! 

Do you still work for the Tel-co?? The happiest day of my life was 10/24/03 ---- or the day I retired from Verizon (formerly known as GTE). My "official" retirement date was in February 04 - but my last day worked was as posted above. I HAD to get all my vacation time in!! Collecting a paycheck for approximately 9 weeks without showing up for work was pure bliss!!  

My DH retired from the Tel-co in 02. 30 years was enough!! It was a good living, though. Sometimes I miss it - (NOT!!!).


----------



## Gatordad

I'm still with AT&T...... what a sorry existence.


----------



## des1954

Gatordad said:


> I'm still with AT&T...... what a sorry existence.


 
I feel your pain!!!   

Trust me.... there is life after the phone company.

I was a service rep - in various departments - most of my career. I never took management because I didn't want them sucking _all _the life out of me.

DH was a carrier, special services & CO tech, spending his first 10 years in I&M.

What do you do & how much time do you have left?


----------



## Gatordad

Right now, I'm in ICB Pricing - I hold the purse strings, hehehehehehee... I formerly was in Sales and Project Management.  I've got many years to go.


----------



## ntsammy5

Colson39 said:


> So here is the promised picture, this is from an ultrasound 2 weeks ago.



Hey Colson --

Neat picture! 

Don't they do these in color yet? 

Looks just like you!

I agree with Rog tho, grandkids are great because you don't worry about the diapers!


----------



## Colson39

ntsammy5 said:


> Hey Colson --
> 
> Neat picture!
> 
> Don't they do these in color yet?
> 
> Looks just like you!
> 
> I agree with Rog tho, grandkids are great because you don't worry about the diapers!



Well we see the 4D one in a couple weeks, which is supposed to be amazing cause it's like you're actually there.  Although I really don't know if I would want to see it in color..lol


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Colson39 said:


> Well we see the 4D one in a couple weeks, which is supposed to be amazing cause it's like you're actually there.  Although I really don't know if I would want to see it in color..lol



I know in Muppet Vision 4D that you get sprayed with stuff - is that what's gonna happen to you?


----------



## Gatordad

Ya know what would make a good Disney cartoon, something about a clown who makes kids happy, but inside he's very sad.....and has severe diarrhea.


That is demented Rog, but I love it.  Kinda like my idea of "fancy" candles crossed with Wacky Packs, called Yuccky Candles..... scents would be dirty butt,  NYC subway etc, Secaucus Scent.....


----------



## ftwildernessguy

For the Cajuns on the board:

Is there really a House in New Orleans they call the Rising Sun?


----------



## ntsammy5

ftwildernessguy said:


> Is there really a House in New Orleans they call the Rising Sun?



Yes there is:  *And it's been the ruin of many a poor boy *

Actually, it's a legend.  There supposedly was one once.


----------



## Colson39

Ugh, that song holds mucho importance to multiple members of my family for multiple reasons.  Don't even get me started


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Heey, You just may be sittin on a gold mine there....I could see those selling in Stuckey's across America.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

BigDaddyRog said:


> Heey, You just may be sittin on a gold mine there....I could see those selling in Stuckey's across America.



I used to love the Pecan log from Stuckey's.


----------



## Colson39

Speaking of gold mines, the governor of Florida just approved the Seminole Indian tribe to add Blackjack, Bacarat, and Vegas-Style slot machines to their casinos (which if you don't know, is a HUGE change).  Let's just say that some legislators are already gearing up for the fight, although most people expect it to stick.

Blackjack.  Yay.  That is all 

P.S. 10 years from now, Florida will be a bigger gambling destination than Atlantic City.  Obviously nothing will ever touch Vegas.  But you should see some of the casinos/resorts that the Seminole tribe has already built, and they are already in plans to triple their size.  And these aren't in just one place, they are in Miami, in Ft. Lauderdale, in Tampa, in Okeechobee, all over the southern half of the state.  I'm not saying that is a good or a bad thing (although other than Disney/Orlando I've never found anywhere in Florida to be a purely family destination), but it's going to be interesting to see how it all shapes out.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ntsammy5 said:


> Yes there is:  *And it's been the ruin of many a poor boy *
> 
> Actually, it's a legend.  There supposedly was one once.


Yes....thats where they store the Saints' will to win....apparently no ones been there this season!!


----------



## Whosemom

I had to come see the ultrasound picture after reading the other thread. YEA! congrats and all that. Did you cry? My dh always teared up at ultrasounds. And waved and said hello. What a sap. I love him dearly.


----------



## Colson39

> had to come see the ultrasound picture after reading the other thread. YEA! congrats and all that. Did you cry? My dh always teared up at ultrasounds. And waved and said hello. What a sap. I love him dearly.



lol, well we already had an idea that it was going to be a boy, so it wasn't a total surprise.  I have to admit the ultrasounds amaze me more than make me want to cry though...lol.  Although I did wave 

Now that we know it's a boy, no more having to buy neutral baby clothes at Disney!! heh


----------



## Whosemom

Colson39 said:


> lol, well we already had an idea that it was going to be a boy, so it wasn't a total surprise.  I have to admit the ultrasounds amaze me more than make me want to cry though...lol.  Although I did wave
> 
> Now that we know it's a boy, no more having to buy neutral baby clothes at Disney!! heh



I think the emotion was because seeing that wiggly little person was what made it heart-real instead of just head-real, kwim?

We never wanted to know the gender, but I always went really late, and they'd do ultrasounds ever other day at the end. On the first one, the tech said, "She looks great!" then "OH, I have to go tell somebody something" and she sped out the door. So, she spilled the beans. Then the last one (3rd), she told DH, "You are getting awfully good at reading these, so if you want a surprise, you better stay over there." So we knew he was a boy, 'cause otherwise, what would he have seen, huh? Both of those were the last few days though, so still fun, and we didn't tell anyone. Middle Child got to be a surprise,  though. 

But it will be fun buying ll the little boy clothes at WDW.  Just get one newborn and the rest bigger, though


----------



## Colson39

Yea, I believe in the next week there will be a surge in Disney baby boy clothing!  My DW couldn't wait to find out, there is no way I could have kept her from knowing...lol.


----------



## Colson39

Hmm, looks like there might be a possibility that I'll be going up to the Fort this weekend, Fri night thru Monday morning (my parents arrive around 5PM today at the Fort for their week and a half stay).  Negotations are still ongoing 

Although, if I do go, that will be the easiest time ever leaving Disney, since I know 24 hours later I'll be returning for a 5 day trip...lol.  DW is spending the weekend with her mom going shopping and stuff, so let's see, shopping or Disney, shopping or Disney.  Easy choice


----------



## Tri-circle-D

Colson39 said:


> Hmm, looks like there might be a possibility that I'll be going up to the Fort this weekend, Fri night thru Monday morning (my parents arrive around 5PM today at the Fort for their week and a half stay).  Negotations are still ongoing
> 
> Although, if I do go, that will be the easiest time ever leaving Disney, since I know 24 hours later I'll be returning for a 5 day trip...lol.  DW is spending the weekend with her mom going shopping and stuff, so let's see, shopping or Disney, shopping or Disney.  Easy choice



Give me a clue on how to recognize your campsite.  TCD is making a return to the Ft. some time soon. I will look you up. You know I have to keep my details on the DL. 

TCD


----------



## AuburnJen92

Heard a rumor that WDW was increasing prices of buffets during "holiday season" by $5 a person.  Holiday season (for this) is considered to be Thanksgiving, Christmas and ALL SUMMER LONG!  I think I will be eating the in camper much more now!  With Trails End having a mandatory 18% gratuity (see the 63 pages on the dining thread) for Disney Dining Experience card holders and the $5 increase per person all summer, the RV looks better and better to eat in.


----------



## stacktester

Tri-circle-D said:


> Give me a clue on how to recognize your campsite.  TCD is making a return to the Ft. some time soon. I will look you up. You know I have to keep my details on the DL.
> 
> TCD



The last time MBMacs and I tried to find where Colson would be we never had any luck. Then a few weeks later we find out his wife was pregnant and all evidence points towards 4th of July week. Macs and I may be dumb, but not that dumb lol.


----------



## Colson39

Sorry, been in and out of meetings all day long.  I'm not sure how you would recognize us yet, my parents have a new camper, and I have no idea the model of it.  We'll have decorations, but once again, my parents are bringing them so I have no idea which one's exactly.  I wasn't planning on going this weekend so I really have no info yet 

I probably won't be around the Fort much this weekend to be honest, going to go to a bunch of parks and ride a bunch of rides with my brother and nephew that I won't be able to ride with the pregnant wife next week...lol.

I think my parents brought the triple Mickey Mouse ears that light up, that's about all that I can identify at this point.


----------



## Gatordad

with all the price increases at Disney, we have begun looking for alternative campgrounds to use.  Enough is enough!


----------



## Rhonda

Gatordad said:


> with all the price increases at Disney, we have begun looking for alternative campgrounds to use.  Enough is enough!



You'll be back.


----------



## des1954

Gatordad said:


> with all the price increases at Disney, we have begun looking for alternative campgrounds to use. Enough is enough!


 
If you're referring to campgrounds in the Disney area.... just bite the bullet and pay the Disney prices.  The KOA on 192 is a very krappy campground and even more expensive than the Fort.  Tropical Palms is a nice campground... but not even close to being family friendly.... and is about the same price as Disney.  I suppose you could stay at Ft. Summit at I-4 & exit 55 (U.S. 27), but then you have a 12 mile drive into Disney, a krappy campground and interstate noise.

No,,, Disney has us by the.... (ahem) .... private parts!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

des1954 said:


> No,,, Disney has us by the.... (ahem) .... private parts!



Maaaaan...Rhonda, Im tryin soo hard to be good!!!


----------



## Gatordad

Here's the thing.  I love the Fort, but if they bombed the theme parks, I wouldn't shed a tear.  I will  be searching for alternatives.  Disney is almost $80 or so a night for our 4th of July and Memorial Day.  $96 a night for new years.  I have no problem letting other people pay those rates, but when you consider, I went to the Fort 7 times this year for a 3 night minimum, the price adds up quite considerably.  We'll still go to the Fort, but not every time.


----------



## AuburnJen92

I agree, Gatordad.  We originally stayed at the fort so that we can save money to stay longer, but that is no longer the case.  I understand supply and demand, but it sure seems like the marketing department has it all skewed here.  Us campers are the ones who come back time after time and are the least considered in any thought of Disney lately.  Being someone who has gone to the Fort since 1974 (with gparents, parents and now my family), I would say that Disney is marketing to the people who are going to spend their life savings and much of their credit card limit to spend their dream vacation at Disney and never come back.  Now, I know that there are many people in this world that have not gone to Disney, but what about the campers who are faithful to FW and love to be there?  It just seems that even though we love to come to Disney and meet DIS'ers, our annual passes are getting used less and less because of all the little things that are being phased out.  I know, I am probably the minority here, but when you knew what Disney used to be like, it is really hard to stomach some of the things that come down the pike.  I know one of my friends that is a DVC and annual passholder that is even considering not renewing her annual passes because she is so fed up.  She has had her passes since the 80's.  I know that we will not stop going to FW, but I sure would like to go more, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> , but if they bombed the theme parks, I wouldn't shed a tear.



Shot, over


----------



## Gatordad

i'm sorry i vented, but it's just getting expensive.


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> i'm sorry i vented, but it's just getting expensive.



You're among friends here.  Vent all you want!


----------



## Gatordad

i'd rather drink with you guys.


----------



## des1954

Reflecting on what AuburnJen92 said....

Yeah, we've been camping at FtW since 1974, too. They used to give a sizeable discount to long-term campers (over 30 days) & discontinued that in 2005. A long time front desk CM told me that the long term people simply didn't spend a lot of money at WDW in comparison to the week-end up to 14 day campers and that the long-term (winter) people got too demanding.

That being said, I remember the days when Disney stuck notes on your door advising you to extend your stay for a few more nights - because the campground was so empty. I also remember the days you could just pull up without a ressie & practically hand pick your site. While it was a real treat for us Floridians to just pick up and go to FtW whenever we wanted, it wasn't good for Disney, business-wise.

With gas prices sky-rocketing, and campsite prices doing the same, I can see it going back to the days when you'll be able to get into FtW without too much of a problem. People will flock more & more to the value resorts & fly in rather than drive a gas-guzzling RV or truck pulling a trailer & paying as much or more for a site than you can get a value room for.

If you don't visit the theme parks much, then there are a lot of nice parks in Florida in which to camp - and for a much cheaper rate. (But not too many that I would take my golf cart to.)


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> i'd rather drink with you guys.



I'll drink to that


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Just imagine the cost of driving 1100 miles gatordad...... my happy place gets more expensive every year.


----------



## Gatordad

but are there nice campgrounds in MI?  I just need to blend in some other campgrounds in FL.  This way the Fort will be special when we do go.  It's a shame there's nothing good near DIS that's cheaper.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

There are some nice ones in MI, nothing that compares to FW though, the beauty of the fort is you can do nothing or everything depending on what mood you are in when you wake up. I can spend the day at the parks or sleep late, drink beer and grille


----------



## ntsammy5

I usually wear stupid hats when I'm at WDW like the Goofy Santa hats.  This year I'm getting one of these and wearing it to the parks:


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


> I usually wear stupid hats when I'm at WDW like the Goofy Santa hats. This year I'm getting one of these and wearing it to the parks:


 
What the hell are these???? Certainly, you don't think you can fool the "otter-spotter", do you???


----------



## Us3

We just returned from a private screening of Disney's Enchanted.  What a great movie for the whole family!!! Of course they slipped in the adult references too...way to go Disney!  I enjoy "parody" humor...and being a Disney fan...movies just don't get any better than this!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Us3 said:


> We just returned from a private screening of Disney's Enchanted.  What a great movie for the whole family!!! Of course they slipped in the adult references too...way to go Disney!  I enjoy "parody" humor...and being a Disney fan...movies just don't get any better than this!



I saw a sneak peek on the disney channel last night with "the woodland creatures of New York" helping her clean the apartment, (Snow White style), it was hilarious....seems like it WILL be one of disney's best in a long time.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Hi!!!

I just finished up with my play   &  

But, it has me thinking about characters.  If you were a cartoon character, who would you be?  We already know big Kahuna is the dough boy....

I'll go next.  I have a time line...

10 years old- Little orphan Annie

13 yrs - Anne of green gables

15 yrs - Ariel

20 yrs - Jessica Rabbit  (I fool myself into thinking I still am )

Now - a cross between Wilma Flintstone and the fairy godmother!

who's next?  Maybe we can add a page of useless chit chat.


----------



## Gatordad

I of course look like Superman.  A tower of strength and good looking to boot.







but alas


----------



## Us3

BigDaddyRog said:


> I saw a sneak peek on the disney channel last night with "the woodland creatures of New York" helping her clean the apartment, (Snow White style), it was hilarious....seems like it WILL be one of disney's best in a long time.



If you enjoy this type of humor...it really is hilarious!  Being a fan of the classic Disney movies, dh and I really enjoyed it.  DD8 is very sharp and has seen all of the classics too.  We talked about the references all the way home.  Dempsey was really good in his role also!


----------



## Rhonda

PolynesianPixie said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> But, it has me thinking about characters. If you were a cartoon character, who would you be?



I really have no idea.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Yosemite Sam


----------



## Gatordad

That's harsh, you think Rhonda looks like yosemite sam???????

I think we know who Rhonda looks like thanks to Donnie


----------



## Rhonda

Hmmm...there is kind of a similarity.  But, I think I'd rather look like Yosemite Sam!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

No, no, no.  I mean I think of MYSELF as Yosemite Sam.  I think Rhonda is more of a Jessica Rabbit.  Do I get my get out of jail free card back?


----------



## Rhonda

Oh yes!  Of course!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

How YOU doin'?


----------



## Gatordad

The amount of blatant butt kissing makes me sick. Oh, and Mr. Whipple died.
`Mr. Whipple' TV Actor Dick Wilson Dies
By JEFF WILSON  2 hours ago 

LOS ANGELES (AP)  Dick Wilson, the actor and pitchman who played the uptight grocer begging customers "Please, don't squeeze the Charmin," died Monday. He was 91.

The man famous as TV's "Mr. Whipple" died of natural causes at the Motion Picture & Television Fund Hospital in Woodland Hills, said his daughter Melanie Wilson, who is known for her role as a flight attendant on the ABC sitcom "Perfect Strangers."

Over 21 years, Wilson made more than 500 commercials as Mr. George Whipple, a man consumed with keeping bubbly housewives from fondling the soft toilet paper. The punch line of most spots was that Whipple himself was a closeted Charmin-squeezer.

Wilson also played a drunk on several episodes of "Bewitched," as appeared as various characters on "Hogan's Heroes," "The Bob Newhart Show," and Walt Disney productions.

The first of his Charmin commercials aired in 1964 and by the time the campaign ended in 1985, the tag line and Wilson were pop culture touchstones.

"Everybody says, 'Where did they find you?' I say I was never lost. I've been an actor for 55 years," Wilson told the San Francisco Examiner in 1985.

Though Wilson said he initially resisted commercial work, he learned to appreciate its nuance.

"It's the hardest thing to do in the entire acting realm. You've got 24 seconds to introduce yourself, introduce the product, say something nice about it and get off gracefully."

Dennis Legault, Procter & Gamble's Charmin brand manager, said in a statement that Wilson deserves much of the credit for the product's success in the marketplace. He called the Mr. Whipple character "one of the most recognizable faces in the history of American advertising."

After Wilson retired, he continued to do occasional guest appearances for the brand and act on television. He declared himself not impressed with modern cinema.

"The kind of pictures they're making today, I'll stick with toilet paper," he told The Associated Press in 1985.

Procter & Gamble eventually replaced the Whipple ads with cartoon bears, but brought Wilson (as Whipple) back for an encore in 1999. The ad showed Wilson "coming out of retirement" against the advice of his golfing and poker buddies for one more chance to sell Charmin.

"He is part of the culture," his daughter said. "He was still funny to the very end. That's his legacy."

He was born in England in 1916, the son of a vaudeville entertainer and a singer. He moved to Canada as a child, serving in the Canadian Air Force during World War II, and became a U.S. citizen in 1954, he told the AP.

In addition to Melanie, Wilson is survived by his wife, Meg; a son, Stuart; and another daughter, Wendy.

Associated Press writer Kathleen Hennessey in Las Vegas contributed to this report.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Gatordad said:


> The amount of blatant butt kissing makes me sick. Oh, and Mr. Whipple died.


"And now for something completely different".

Butt kissing,...butt wiping,...I can see how one reminded you of the other!!   Gatordad, YOU, with all due respect, sir....are as disturbed as the day is long


----------



## Gatordad

I'm very disturbed.  that's about the nicest way anyone's ever put it


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> The amount of blatant butt kissing makes me sick. .



I think somebody needs a nap.


----------



## Gatordad

who doesn/t need a nap?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> who doesn/t need a nap?




I do.  I'm cranky.


----------



## Gatordad

naps for everyone?


----------



## clkelley

Gatordad said:


> naps for everyone?



We all need tickets to MCO, and DME to the Fort and head straight to the porch at Trails End or on the Beach Hammocks for a proper nap however!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

clkelley said:


> We all need tickets to MCO, and DME to the Fort and head straight to the porch at Trails End or on the Beach Hammocks for a proper nap however!!!



25 more days and I will do just that!!!!  Well, except the MCO & DME part of it.  We do have to pull our camper...


----------



## Rhonda

We're leaving bright & early tomorrow morning for 5 wonderful nights at Fort Desoto campground!!    

And, yes, I'll have my computer with me.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Rhonda said:


> We're leaving bright & early tomorrow morning for 5 wonderful nights at Fort Desoto campground!!
> 
> And, yes, I'll have my computer with me.




Darn.... I thought while the mouse was away the mice could play !


----------



## des1954

Rhonda said:


> We're leaving bright & early tomorrow morning for 5 wonderful nights at Fort Desoto campground!!
> 
> And, yes, I'll have my computer with me.


 
Fort DeSoto is a _wonderful _place!  I hope you spot some Manatee's (not to mention, otters!)

Have a good trip!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Rhonda said:


> We're leaving bright & early tomorrow morning for 5 wonderful nights at Fort Desoto campground!!
> 
> And, yes, I'll have my computer with me.



Have a great time and safe travels! 

By the way, I tried the Bungaloosh!  Not bad actually.  Fruity and creamy at the same time. Although, I cut the recipe in 4ths.  There is no way I could drink a half a cup of anything! I'm feeling warm and toasty as it is. 

I'm headed out to Maryland & Pennsylvania this weekend.  I'll get on the computer if I'm lucky.  I may just have to catch up on Monday 

Happy turkey day!!!


----------



## stacktester

Rhonda said:


> We're leaving bright & early tomorrow morning for 5 wonderful nights at Fort Desoto campground!!
> 
> And, yes, I'll have my computer with me.



I hope the service is out and you can't get on lol. If you're mad at me for saying that just blame FWGuy, BigDisneyDaddy and Gatordad. They have nothing to do with it but blame em anyway.


----------



## Gatordad

It's k, I'm used to the blame. I've got teflon skin.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Yeah, remember that Gatordad has that scaly reptile skin.   Besides, he dishes out his fair share....LOL.   so Gatordad, are we looking at a sophomore Heisman this year?  He is deserving, but don't know if the voters will go for a soph winner.


----------



## Gatordad

AuburnJen92 said:


> Yeah, remember that Gatordad has that scaly reptile skin.   Besides, he dishes out his fair share....LOL.   so Gatordad, are we looking at a sophomore Heisman this year?  He is deserving, but don't know if the voters will go for a soph winner.




so wrong..... i used to like you


----------



## AuburnJen92

awww, i was just kidding, so do you think your tebow guy is going to get it or not???

there, i fixed it


----------



## Gatordad

First of all, it's Tebow, kinda like He15man.  

2nd of all, I know you were kidding.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Yeah, a friend of mine has that tshirt with the saying on it.  Frankly, I don't know of anyone else that is really deserving of it, but I just wonder if the voters will give him a fair shake.


----------



## Gatordad

probably not.  They'll let him wait a year.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Well, if he gets passed over, it will be a crying shame.  It should go to the person who deserves it based on his playing stats, not what year in school he is.  JMO.


----------



## Rhonda

Hi everyone!   I'm here at Fort Desoto (no, the service is not out! lol).

It's so beautiful here.  The weather has been nice (except it poured in the middle of the night last night).

We have the golf cart with us, and we're having fun looping and making new friends.

I think Tarpman is here!  There's a campsite down the road from us completely covered with a huge tarp!  If it's not Tarpman, then somebody must have copied his idea!

There's a beautiful Prevost in the loop next to us.  I wish I could go up to them and ask to see the inside!     But, I'm not that brave.  LOL

Hope you're all having a great week!


----------



## Gatordad

how big is Ft. DeSoto?  I didn't realize they had loops and all.  I may have to try and check it out.  Unless the (*&)(*) snowbirds have all the sites booked until 2011.


----------



## des1954

Gatordad said:


> how big is Ft. DeSoto? I didn't realize they had loops and all. I may have to try and check it out. Unless the (*&)(*) snowbirds have all the sites booked until 2011.


 
Howdy, Gatordad!  Ft. Desoto Park is really, really nice!  A lot of the campsites are on the water. Last I knew, you could not call the park to make a ressie, you had to go in person.  That might have changed as it's been about 7-8 years since I've camped there.

Anyhow - here's a link to the campground map:

http://www.pinellascounty.org/park/pdf/campground.pdf

Debbie

PS - You might see otters & manatees there!


----------



## Gatordad

any pull thru sites there?  If I mess up there, I'd be in the Gulf.


----------



## des1954

Gatordad said:


> any pull thru sites there? If I mess up there, I'd be in the Gulf.


 
A good engineer could adapt your RV to also serve as a houseboat - - then, it would be a multi-purpose vehicle, or, an MPV!!


----------



## stacktester

Rhonda said:


> Hi everyone!   I'm here at Fort Desoto (no, the service is not out! lol).
> 
> It's so beautiful here.  The weather has been nice (except it poured in the middle of the night last night).
> 
> We have the golf cart with us, and we're having fun looping and making new friends.
> 
> I think Tarpman is here!  There's a campsite down the road from us completely covered with a huge tarp!  If it's not Tarpman, then somebody must have copied his idea!
> 
> There's a beautiful Prevost in the loop next to us.  I wish I could go up to them and ask to see the inside!     But, I'm not that brave.  LOL
> 
> Hope you're all having a great week!



Hmmmmmmmmm well my wishes have been destroyed I see. The only reason you've made new friends is because you're not the moderator of Fort Desoto lol.      I do hope you know I'm messing with you Rhonda. We're at the fort having a blast. It's busy as heck but fun and noisy.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Rhonda said:


> There's a beautiful Prevost in the loop next to us.  I wish I could go up to them and ask to see the inside!     But, I'm not that brave.  LOL
> 
> Hope you're all having a great week!



Aww, come on, suck it up here...what is the worst they can say, NO?  I know you are dying to see what it looks like in there!


----------



## Gatordad

we were at the Fort last month, the weekend before the golf tournament.  there was a fancy howdya do motorhome in the 100 loop with a courtesy car for the tournament.  I wonder if it was fred funk?


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

If I ever get one you will know its me by the #88 on the side of the Prevost...


----------



## ntsammy5

bigdisneydaddy said:


> If I ever get one you will know its me by the #88 on the side of the Prevost...



Darrell Waltrip?


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Its a new season.... JR !  I think its only 85 days till Daytona 500...


----------



## ntsammy5

bigdisneydaddy said:


> .... JR !



My daughter lives in Mooresville and about 8 years ago we were visiting and Jr came into the bar I was eating at (Lancasters) and sat down next to me.  I didn't have a clue who he was so we talked for a while.  Neat kid.  My daughter and her husband still laugh about it.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

We stopped in Mooresville one year on the way home from Florida. We stayed in one of the nastiest dirty motels I ever saw. Its actually part of the reason we bought the travel trailer. I would never ever stay at another Days Inn. 
We ate breakfast at the Cracker barrel and I kept waiting rfor someone that I knew to walk in.


----------



## CCIntrigue

Mooresville?  That's about 45 minutes from me.


----------



## ntsammy5

CCIntrigue said:


> Mooresville?  That's about 45 minutes from me.



OK.  Where?


----------



## clkelley

WAR EAGLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wdwbound

Rhonda, hope you enjoy your time at Fort De Soto!  We were there this past April and enjoyed ourselves a lot, taking day trips up to St. John's Pass and Clearwater.  Ate at Scully's where DH had the best Grouper Sandwich!!!


----------



## Rhonda

Well, we're heading home now.  It was a great week!!

Fort Desoto does have pull-thru sites (I know somebody asked, but I'm too lazy to go back to see who it was).

I never did ask to see the inside of the Prevost.

wdwbound:  We went to John's Pass yesterday.  And we had lunch in St. Pete Beach at Woody's.  Fun place!

bigdisneydaddy:  We counting down the days til the Daytona too!  But, of course, my driver Matt will be taking it this year!!!  Go 17!!!

stacktester:  I have nothing to say to you.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

bigdisneydaddy: We counting down the days til the Daytona too! But, of course, my driver Matt will be taking it this year!!! Go 17!!!

Your boy Matt made a good show of it towards the end, all things considered he has nothing to be ashamed of this year. Maybe he can bulk up this winter and stop taking grief from Carl..... 

Scott


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> My daughter lives in Mooresville and about 8 years ago we were visiting and Jr came into the bar I was eating at (Lancasters) and sat down next to me.  I didn't have a clue who he was so we talked for a while.  Neat kid.  My daughter and her husband still laugh about it.



I used to live in Salisbury.  Never saw anyone except ...Oh heck, I forgot his name.  The patriarch of the family.  His son & grandson raced.  I've got 49 in my head, but that could be way off.

As you can see I'm not so into Nascar.  I went to the Coca-Cola 600 once because we had box seats.  I chatted with the other ladies about who was cutest.

Anyway, I hope everyone had a lovely Thanksgiving and you don't feel stuffed like a turkey!


----------



## stacktester

Rhonda said:


> Well, we're heading home now.  It was a great week!!
> 
> Fort Desoto does have pull-thru sites (I know somebody asked, but I'm too lazy to go back to see who it was).
> 
> I never did ask to see the inside of the Prevost.
> 
> wdwbound:  We went to John's Pass yesterday.  And we had lunch in St. Pete Beach at Woody's.  Fun place!
> 
> bigdisneydaddy:  We counting down the days til the Daytona too!  But, of course, my driver Matt will be taking it this year!!!  Go 17!!!
> 
> stacktester:  I have nothing to say to you.



I'm beside myself. How could you speak to me like that. I took a great picture of you today at the laugh floor. I'll post tomorrow. 

As far as NASCAR goes I've been a fan for many years. Sorry but the sport died 2/18/01 along with it's greatest driver. I went to the Daytona races since 98 and watched a lot on tv too. To me it's all glitter and glamour now. If you wanna see a real race watch ARCA or the NCTS. The truck guys really rumble like the old days of the cars. It's a lot like wrestling too. The same guy wins a lot until they get tired of him then another comes along. Hendrick won over 1/2 the races this season. That get's old. Not because of good drivers but because they have the most money. In the old days you built a car and brought it to the track and raced it. Nowadays these guys spend millions on making a motor go a 10th of a second faster. Once they get on the track and somebody bumps em they whine and cry. Stewart might have been the saving grace if NASCAR would let him drive instead of leashing him like a dog. Like I said it's all about money. I could care less if Jr ever wins again and I was a huge Jr fan. The COT is another reason it sucks. The car is not a stock car nor is the car of today one for that matter. They got my money but now I'm looking for a new sport to watch. Oh and watching the Talladega race was so great. The cars went round and round single file for hours. Now that's racing. Sorry to go on and on. What Nascar has done to racing reminds me of when FW takes away something like River Country or the train. Just makes you mad.


----------



## Rhonda

stacktester said:


> As far as NASCAR goes I've been a fan for many years. Sorry but the sport died 2/18/01 along with it's greatest driver. I went to the Daytona races since 98 and watched a lot on tv too. To me it's all glitter and glamour now. If you wanna see a real race watch ARCA or the NCTS. The truck guys really rumble like the old days of the cars. It's a lot like wrestling too. The same guy wins a lot until they get tired of him then another comes along. Hendrick won over 1/2 the races this season. That get's old. Not because of good drivers but because they have the most money. In the old days you built a car and brought it to the track and raced it. Nowadays these guys spend millions on making a motor go a 10th of a second faster. Once they get on the track and somebody bumps em they whine and cry. Stewart might have been the saving grace if NASCAR would let him drive instead of leashing him like a dog. Like I said it's all about money. I could care less if Jr ever wins again and I was a huge Jr fan. The COT is another reason it sucks. The car is not a stock car nor is the car of today one for that matter. They got my money but now I'm looking for a new sport to watch. Oh and watching the Talladega race was so great. The cars went round and round single file for hours. Now that's racing. Sorry to go on and on. What Nascar has done to racing reminds me of when FW takes away something like River Country or the train. Just makes you mad.



Somehow, I feel that you're holding something back.  Please, tell us how you really feel about it.    

LOL.  I do agree with you about the cars.  I complain every year about how they're not really stock cars anymore, but just the same car with a different shell on it.  I just keep telling myself that it's not the car--it's the driver that makes the difference.  It takes a lot of skill to maneuver one of those cars around the track for 500 laps, and come out on top!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

My cousin runs a pro late model in the ASA north series, thats where I spend my time at the races lately. I got to spot for him late in the summer and it was a blast. He is building a new car for next season and plans on doing some travel in Ohio and Indiana for a few races, I am definetly looking forward to that !


----------



## Colson39

Just touching base, we got back yesterday from a long trip at the Fort, but I have been busy at work, busy at home, and I'm into the second day of what is turning out to be a nasty cold.

Sorry I didn't get to meet up with anyone, I hadn't planned on going to the Fort the weekend before Thanksgiving, and because I was taking a short week I had no time to get on the boards (we were in site 545, I believe, something like that, not that it matters now...lol).

All in all it was a fun trip, I'll post a report whenever I get a chance.  Have a lot of real world stuff to catch up on so it might be a while before I can frequent the boards again.

Oh, and other than the lack of cold weather, the Fort was perfect.  I loved the new clearing of the trees (they are doing an amazing job, and you can already see the re-planting taking place), I think it's going to benefit the Fort for many years to come.  Oh and the old golf carts stink, we got one our first night and had to change it out the next day for one of the new carts, the battery would die after running for about 10 minutes...lol.

Will post a bunch more info on a trip report when I get the chance...glad to see you're all still alive and kicking...heh


----------



## tungpo1

NASCAR I have tons of pics I went to the Homestead race a few weekends ago great seats in the Championship Club!!!!

Some pics of the pits and Victory Lane!!!!!






















Our seats are on the top




















FULL SERVICE LOL


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

All I can say is .... I wanna be YOUR FRIEND


----------



## Rhonda

We were there too!!  We were in Section 233, Row 1.  Fantastic seats!!  First row, right behind the railing - but it's elevated, so nobody was standing in front of us!   But, I would have loved your seats!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

I watched it on TV


----------



## tungpo1

Thx all I have skybooth seats for the Daytona race in Feb. I also have tons of pics of the homestead race if anyone wants to see more let me know and I will post more. I just dont want to flood this thread with NASCAR stuff.


----------



## Rhonda

Maybe you could start a Nascar thread on the Community Board, with your pictures?  I'd love to see them!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Colson39 said:


> I loved the new clearing of the trees (they are doing an amazing job, and you can already see the re-planting taking place), I think it's going to benefit the Fort for many years to come.



Told ya.


----------



## tungpo1

Rhonda said:


> Maybe you could start a Nascar thread on the Community Board, with your pictures?  I'd love to see them!



I will do that. I have some vids too!!!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

stacktester said:


> I'm beside myself. How could you speak to me like that. I took a great picture of you today at the laugh floor. I'll post tomorrow.
> 
> As far as NASCAR goes I've been a fan for many years. Sorry but the sport died 2/18/01 along with it's greatest driver. I went to the Daytona races since 98 and watched a lot on tv too. To me it's all glitter and glamour now. If you wanna see a real race watch ARCA or the NCTS. The truck guys really rumble like the old days of the cars. It's a lot like wrestling too. The same guy wins a lot until they get tired of him then another comes along. Hendrick won over 1/2 the races this season. That get's old. Not because of good drivers but because they have the most money. In the old days you built a car and brought it to the track and raced it. Nowadays these guys spend millions on making a motor go a 10th of a second faster. Once they get on the track and somebody bumps em they whine and cry. Stewart might have been the saving grace if NASCAR would let him drive instead of leashing him like a dog. Like I said it's all about money. I could care less if Jr ever wins again and I was a huge Jr fan. The COT is another reason it sucks. The car is not a stock car nor is the car of today one for that matter. They got my money but now I'm looking for a new sport to watch. Oh and watching the Talladega race was so great. The cars went round and round single file for hours. Now that's racing. Sorry to go on and on. What Nascar has done to racing reminds me of when FW takes away something like River Country or the train. Just makes you mad.



In the early days of stock car racing, prior to a race the cars were thoroughly checked to be sure all the parts on them were stock and available to the consumer.  I'm pretty sure that would not pass today.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I dont mean any offense with this comment, Im not trying to fuel anyones fire....but I've tried to watch NASCAR, I really tried because alot of my buddys who ride motorcycles are always raving about this and that with NASACAR, and I've always gone to Daytona the week after theD500 and figured"Well, their must be something to it that Im not getting"...so I have watched a few races hoping to become a fan...but the only cool stuff TO ME is the possibility of a flaming crash. I mean...they go in circles.....over, ....and over......and over........and over.....its a little like watching golf, I like to play golf, but cant watch it on TV.
Now, I know you people are intelligent contributing citizens to your local communities. Ive come to know your personalities from comments youve made here online. I like you folks...why cant I stand lap racing?


----------



## ldubberly

i have never enjoyed watching Nascar either.  I now watch it in passing only because DS13 loves to watch it.  I have made it more tolerable because DH, DS13, DS10 and myself each "cheer" for a different car and rib each other with who beats who.  Even still, I would rather do laundry than watch a race.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I, too, am no fan of NASCAR.


----------



## Tri-circle-D

You are in good company, BigDaddyRod, ldubberly, and ftwildernessguy-I also do not care for auto racing.  But, more power to those of you who are fans, and there appear to be a lot of you!

TCD


----------



## ntsammy5

I went to a UAW race at Lowes a few years ago and except for all the beer I was bored.  I know a little about it but certainly don't follow it.  My son-in-law is a huge fan and so is the older grandson, so I follow it enough to converse with them and to know the names of the drivers.  My younger grandson used to carry a Jimmie doll around with him, and when he was potty training the doll always had to go too.   It was amusing.


----------



## DisneySoccerScouts

We tape and watch the races on Sunday nights - just another excuse to tip back a few cold ones - and fast forwarding through all of the green laps and commercials makes the race fly right by - the only way to watch.
Our family is all in a fantasy league which makes it interesting because everyone is cheering for someone each week and we can all pick on each other over our picks.  
I agree though, just watching the green laps gets old fast.  But there is always so much commotion in our house that "watching" anything straight through isn't something that happens often


----------



## ftwildernessguy

This is just a shameless post to reach 2000.


----------



## Rhonda

ftwildernessguy said:


> This is just a shameless post to reach 2000.



Congratulations!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ftwildernessguy said:


> This is just a shameless post to reach 2000.



Only 790...make that 789 to go.


----------



## des1954

NASCAR, to me, equates with:  watching grass grow, watching paint dry, and ironing.  Even drinking beer while watching a race does nothing to improve the sport.  (Same with tennis & golf --- boring!)

Now, what I'd really like to see is.... turbo charged golf carts racing around the loops at FtW!!!  THAT would be an exciting sport!


----------



## tungpo1

des1954 said:


> NASCAR, to me, equates with:  watching grass grow, watching paint dry, and ironing.  Even drinking beer while watching a race does nothing to improve the sport.  (Same with tennis & golf --- boring!)
> 
> Now, what I'd really like to see is.... turbo charged golf carts racing around the loops at FtW!!!  THAT would be an exciting sport!



I got you covered on that one!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Man

I don't watch NASCAR much but am alone in this.  Everyone around me follows it obsessively......

I watch it when I have guests over but get far more entertainment out of listening to NASCAR fans "diss" the other drivers and cheer for their chosen driver (my favorites are Jeff Gordon & "Junior fans-oil and water).

Having said this, I got roped into doing the Richard Petty Experience at WDW for Spring Break '08.  Maybe this will finally make me a fan (or scar me for life).


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Funny how we all share a common bond (FW) but are so diverse in our other pursuits. Personally I grew up around racing and have been a fan of many types for my entire life. I enjoy Nascar but I support local short track racing by going regularly. If football and basketball suddenly didnt exist, I doubt I would notice for quite some time. I really wish that I could get intop football since I love the weather in the fall but I just cant bring myself to care. Part of it may be the minor league team that wears the Detroit Lions jerseys. 
Whatever your sport.... enjoy it !

Scott


----------



## stacktester

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Funny how we all share a common bond (FW) but are so diverse in our other pursuits. Personally I grew up around racing and have been a fan of many types for my entire life. I enjoy Nascar but I support local short track racing by going regularly. If football and basketball suddenly didnt exist, I doubt I would notice for quite some time. I really wish that I could get intop football since I love the weather in the fall but I just cant bring myself to care. Part of it may be the minor league team that wears the Detroit Lions jerseys.
> Whatever your sport.... enjoy it !
> 
> Scott



I hear ya Scott. I love racing too. I loved it because most of the drivers were rags to riches story's. Earnhardt was the "working man's" driver because of where he'd been in his life. He was one of us and never treated people with any less. 

NASCAR has decided to branch out I guess and that's fine. I won't be along for the ride. I'll say that now and end up at the 500 because it's the 50th and I want to be apart of that. I used to travel the southeast to go to races but Daytona will be it unless Tungpo flies me into his accomodations lol. 

We have a AA farm team for the Dodgers here in Jax (Suns). We got a new stadium a few years back and it's really nice. The "minor" league stuff to me is sometimes more fun. I love watching the trucks go at it. I don't know if you can call the Busch Series minor league anymore since 75% of the drivers are from cup. To me that's just wrong. There are a lot of good drivers trying to find a ride from ARCA or the other series. How much more money does Carl, Matt, Jr and Kevin need? 

The other bad thing about pro sports these days is the money they get. I mean 275 Million for A-Rod. Don't look for me to be at a pro game. Who can afford them anyway with all the bucks they have to recoup paying these clowns. We have the Jaguars and I look for them to head out one day because we lead in blacked out games. Jax is too fair weathered to support a pro team. Now if they're winning that's different lol. I could care less as I don't go to the games because it takes 2 bills for parking, concessions and tickets per game. I'll spend it camping or buying that next campsite at FW.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Funny how we all share a common bond (FW) but are so diverse in our other pursuits.
> Whatever your sport.... enjoy it !
> 
> Scott



You know, that's the truth.  It is beautiful thing and one I also just happened to be thinking of tonight as a matter of fact.  

 In truth, I can't chime in on Nascar, or sports in general (though I try, because, well, I'm pathetic in a 'need to be heard' kind of way).  I am an actress/dancer/singer/mom (in no particular order).  Despite all the talk of fast cars getting dizzy in a circle, and big men chasing balls down a field and jumping each other for said ball, It is the Disney magic in all of us, plus the love of the outdoors that brings us together.   

Sappy, I know, but I meant it! 

Oh, and I went to a demolition derby last summer!  Do I get to be in a club now?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Funny how we all share a common bond (FW) but are so diverse in our other pursuits. Personally I grew up around racing and have been a fan of many types for my entire life. I enjoy Nascar but I support local short track racing by going regularly. If football and basketball suddenly didnt exist, I doubt I would notice for quite some time. I really wish that I could get intop football since I love the weather in the fall but I just cant bring myself to care. Part of it may be the minor league team that wears the Detroit Lions jerseys.
> Whatever your sport.... enjoy it !
> 
> Scott


Im almost sportless.....I mean, it ticks me off a little bit to see so many basicly uneducated men (with college degrees) making multi-millions for catching, throwing or kicking a ball, when that money could be used for so many other necessary things like public education, assisting needy families, lowering health insurance costs, donating to me for a MH and GC!!
 Now....boxers earn their money! I can watch amatuer boxing, feather,light,mid,heavey-weight pro boxing, UFC, street brawling.....I love it all.....anytime a guy steps into a ring he has the chance of getting the life beat out of him for my entertainment...he deserves to get paid. I do, however, think they should tape vidcameras above each fighters ears and broadcast the fights in 3D , how awesome would THAT be. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## Whosemom

BigDaddyRog said:


> I dont mean any offense with this comment, Im not trying to fuel anyones fire....but I've tried to watch NASCAR, I really tried



 I feel this way about drag racing. I worked at an NHRA track with a national event for 16 years (half my life when I left). I loved the folks in our weekly program, so that was ok because I was rooting for my friends. But when it came to the nationals every year - what a yawn fest. I loved the crowd and the excitement and people watching and the noises and the smells. But to sit and watch the race...Once I was supposed to be hawking subscriptions to the trade magazine, and they sent the samples and the "free" t-shirts to the wrong track, so the lady in charge of that endevour said, "have fun watching the races today." Well, after about 6 pair I was done. I can't imagine watching it on tv.


----------



## des1954

tungpo1 said:


> I got you covered on that one!!!!!!


 

HOLY CRAP, TUNGPO1!!!​


----------



## tungpo1

LOL!!!!! That one dose about 43mph and will wheel stand it around 50' I also have a few sparkies that run 27mph!!!!! But of course not at the Fort I take my carts on ATV trails its a blast.


----------



## des1954

We just sold our Club Car (electric) that my DH customized.  He put a special motor & gears on it & it would go about 23MPH.  The guy who bought it lives in our neighborhood and he's bragging about being faster than all the other "old farts" around here!!!

We replaced it with a 4 seat GEM Car that does 27MPH.  DH is going to try and figure out how to remove the governor so it'll go faster!  It's all about the speed!!


----------



## tungpo1

Not too sure about the Gem carts having a govenor, I know they are a 72volt sparkie you can change out the motor and controller and pick up some speed and torque. I will check into that for you.


----------



## ntsammy5

des1954 said:


> DH is going to try and figure out how to remove the governor so it'll go faster!



You've got Jeb Bush on that thing?


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

They traded in Jeb on a new guy. We would be happy to send our Canadian socialist their way.


----------



## Gatordad

This wasn't me, lol.

Off-Course Golf Cart Driver In DUI Arrest
Skip directly to the full story.
Published: Dec 3, 2007
HOLIDAY - After seeing the vehicle swerving in and out of traffic Saturday night, the deputy knew what was up. 

So the deputy pulled over the golf cart.

Donald Leonard Carlson, 46, of 4966 Continental Drive, Holiday, was arrested just before 11 p.m. Saturday on a charge of driving under the influence, an arrest report states.

The deputy spotted the golf cart, which had no lights, cross six lanes of heavy traffic on U.S. 19, just south of Alt. 19. The golf cart crossed all southbound lanes and stopped in the center of U.S. 19. It then went north on the highway, making northbound cars slow down to avoid hitting it, according to the report.

Carlson refused a breathalyzer test, but the deputy noted his glassy eyes and slurred speech, the report says.

He was being held Sunday afternoon in the Land O' Lakes Jail with bail set at $250.


----------



## stacktester

Gatordad said:


> This wasn't me, lol.
> 
> Off-Course Golf Cart Driver In DUI Arrest
> Skip directly to the full story.
> Published: Dec 3, 2007
> HOLIDAY - After seeing the vehicle swerving in and out of traffic Saturday night, the deputy knew what was up.
> 
> So the deputy pulled over the golf cart.
> 
> Donald Leonard Carlson, 46, of 4966 Continental Drive, Holiday, was arrested just before 11 p.m. Saturday on a charge of driving under the influence, an arrest report states.
> 
> The deputy spotted the golf cart, which had no lights, cross six lanes of heavy traffic on U.S. 19, just south of Alt. 19. The golf cart crossed all southbound lanes and stopped in the center of U.S. 19. It then went north on the highway, making northbound cars slow down to avoid hitting it, according to the report.
> 
> Carlson refused a breathalyzer test, but the deputy noted his glassy eyes and slurred speech, the report says.
> 
> He was being held Sunday afternoon in the Land O' Lakes Jail with bail set at $250.



It's not Carlson dummy, it's Colson. I noticed he didn't post this weekend now I know why. LMAO. He didn't have any peacocks on the cart did he?


----------



## Gatordad

Colson who?  He's a myth.  Comes on, oh I"m going to the Fort, blah blah blah...... goes, and you never hear from him again.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> Colson who?  He's a myth.  Comes on, oh I"m going to the Fort, blah blah blah...... goes, and you never hear from him again.



Myth?  Than where did the baby come from?

freaky weird stuff going on here..


----------



## Colson39

Gatordad said:


> Colson who?  He's a myth.  Comes on, oh I"m going to the Fort, blah blah blah...... goes, and you never hear from him again.



You haven't been around long enough to call me a myth 

Sorry, real life has been in the way, plus the DIS has been painfully slow.  Also, I rarely sign in on the weekends, this is something I do at work.

To be honest, I was kind of getting a bit of overkill on the Fort.  I noticed these last couple of trips that the whole "wonder" of the Fort had gone away a bit, mainly because I spent every day here talking about it.  Plus, all the new stuff that I would have discovered, I already knew about, so it kind of took some of that excitement away.

I spent the last year and a half as a very active member of this camping community (after lurking for years), but I'm going to take some time off for a while.  I didn't realize it, but talking about the Fort 5 days a week kind of took away some of the magic for me, and I don't want to lose that.

P.S. When have I ever said I'm going to the Fort and dissapeared?  This is the first time I've been at the Fort since last Thanksgiving, I have a tendency to dissapear after trips (and not the Fort) cause it takes me a while to get back into the swing of things.  But I've never once said before I was going to the Fort and then dissapeared.  There were a couple times you THOUGHT I was going to the Fort when I wasn't (staying at another Disney resort), but that is beyond my control 

It was just losing a bit of the magic for me, and I've never had that feeling before.  And the only difference is that I never have spent this much time talking about the Fort before.  I'm just going to go back to lurking for a while


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Coward.


----------



## Colson39

Life was so much easier a year and a half ago.  Engaged, living alone, no mortgage, no children on the way.

Not that I would trade it, but real life has intervened...lol


----------



## drafthorsecrazy

Most of us here are dealing with marriages, mortgages, and kids..... FW is our escape!


----------



## Gatordad

Colson39 said:


> Life was so much easier a year and a half ago.  Engaged, living alone, no mortgage, no children on the way.
> 
> Not that I would trade it, but real life has intervened...lol




it's all good brother, Donnie and I were looking forward to meeting you on 7/4, but we were mistaken, then we were expecting many pictures from Colson's crossing but  

You should be proud that so many people want to meet  you and hang out with you.  Take a guy like Ft Wilderness guy, we only want him for his KUNGALOOOOOOSH

My advice to you is to drink heavily whilst you have a designated driver.......


----------



## heatair

Gatordad said:


> My advice to you is to drink heavily whilst you have a designated driver.......



Yepper.  When that baby arrives, you're gonna be toting the load.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> Take a guy like Ft Wilderness guy, we only want him for his KUNGALOOOOOOSH



I feel so cheap and used.


----------



## ntsammy5

I'm at MCO and leaving AAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHH.  The Fort looks naked.  When you guys said they cleared out brush you weren't kidding.  I think I like it but I'm not sure.  I think I'm parked out for a while, but I'm coming back in a month.  I did my best to drink Epcot out of beer but I didn't succeed!  Ran into BigDaddyRog.  I always pictured him as 6'8" tall and a golden Adonis.  I WAS WRONG!  He's only 6'7"!

BTW the West End bus stop is closed -- have to go to Planet Hollywood to get a bus.  Not a real big deal, but.......    

Well, I'll save more for later.


----------



## Gatordad

Only 6-7..... i can take him no problem....... i might have to use the hippo hurricane hollar.


----------



## Us3

Colson39 said:


> Life was so much easier a year and a half ago.  Engaged, living alone, no mortgage, no children on the way.
> 
> Not that I would trade it, but real life has intervened...lol



I see where you're coming from.  Life changes and it takes some time to adjust!   DH and I are a couple of homes, a relo and 3 kiddo's into it...and it doesn't get any easier, haha.  Have fun with it and enjoy the changes.  I think the "making of traditions" is the best part....one of which is our new spring break tradition at the Fort!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Colson39 said:


> Life was so much easier a year and a half ago.  Engaged, living alone, no mortgage, no children on the way.
> 
> Not that I would trade it, but real life has intervened...lol



Just wait for that little boy, Colson!  All that Disney magic you remember will come back to you more intensely than you could ever imagine!


----------



## Gatordad

ftwildernessguy said:


> I feel so cheap and used.



cheap and used.... I was only trying to make you feel used...


----------



## Colson39

No worries, it has nothing to do with anyone here, I just needed a bit of a breather is all.

Plus I visited the Fort 3 times in November, so between that and the DIS it was like all that was going on in November...lol.

The Thanksgiving trips were fun, they just weren't great trips.  I don't know what it was, something just felt different.  Might have also been other company that was with us, but I'm sure everything will work itself out


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ntsammy5 said:


> I WAS WRONG!  He's only 6'7"!



6'7"???  Maybe if you measure horizontally!!! It was GREAT meeting you guys....I really wanted to get back and slam a few back with ya'll......but them dang kids wore me out it wasnt till our 4th day in a park that I could feel my feet again....and they didnt feel good!!! Al, I was a bit surprised at your appearance too....you look just like me!!! Except taller, wiser(nicer than older), and in much better shape....ok,ok,.....but at least were both bald!! And I definately think we should start a "Catch Colson" thread!!! Colson, you're like a living legend...catching you on film may be as rewarding on the DIS as getting a clear shot of bigfoot on film!!!! .....AND....YOURE BALD, LIKE US!!!!! GATORDAD, BIGDISNEYDADDY and FWGUY....you guys gonna lose those locks, or what? des1954 and hubby were a blast....my kinda folks. Down to earth, well grounded, real people with hearts o'gold!!! I've got some photos to post, and lotsa unpacking to do....I'll post a mini-report soon.....oh yeah...WOLFGANG PUCKS was awfull!!! I was looking so forward to it, and it was bland....even the ice cream was tasteless!!!! I enjoyed some of the counter service meals more than WPucks!!!


----------



## Gatordad

I go down to a flat top.  Anything less, and I'd look like an uglier version of Butterbean...... I already get confused in the airport for Shrek.....


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> I go down to a flat top.  Anything less, and I'd look like an uglier version of Butterbean...... I already get confused in the airport for Shrek.....



That's OK.  I look like Princess Fiona.  Only, I'm not green.  Well, usually I'm not.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Ive been waiting to see if anyone commented on the Butterbean reference...Ive met Butterbean a couple of times, nicest guy in the world. I havent seen or heard about him in a long time...saw him as a commentator on hbo a while back...but as far as you looking like him, I think I gotcha beat on that one....n'dat aint nuttin'a be proud of, eeder!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> cheap and used.... I was only trying to make you feel used...



Okay, you made me feel used.  I'm just cheap by nature.

As far as my hairline, BigDaddyRog, if you notice, any picture of me I am wearing a baseball hat for good reason.


----------



## Gatordad

It's 4am, where the heck is everyone?  anyone wanna do the snake game back and forth??? anyone? anyone?


----------



## tungpo1

Gatordad go to bed LOL!!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> It's 4am, where the heck is everyone?  anyone wanna do the snake game back and forth??? anyone? anyone?



I was up with you, would have loved a good snake game, but the dis was so slow on my end that I gave up and watched "That's so Raven"


----------



## ntsammy5

Oh no.  It's starting -- 18" - 30" of snow this weekend to add to the roughly 12" on the ground.  Not unusual but unwanted!  Just finished snow blowing the driveway.  At least it's not too cold.

ADD:  The bad news continues:  The list of cancellations for tonight included *Miss Cathy's School of Dance*!  Oh those poor kids!


----------



## des1954

Bringin' the Useless Thread back to the top - no thanks necessary!


----------



## Gatordad

On top where it belongs.......


----------



## BigDaddyRog

On October 2nd, 2006 SurferRat started the PICTURE OF THE DAY FROM THE FORT thread that has always had the highest number of posts, CURRENTLY AT 1,090 or so....due the the heavy picture content.........ALWAYS,that is...TILL NOW. GATORDAD, being the ingenious uberslacker that he is, has created the greatest thread on the face of the planet...no...in the entire universe...with one sole intent.......he was too lazy to continue starting new threads every time he felt the urge to bare OFF-TOPIC(which is quite often for our group) or had random thoughts(much like those of Jack Handy)and had the master mind intelligence to have all the cutting edge of importance combined right here with a phenomenal 1,253 posts and going strong. Congrats to GATORDAD and a heartfelt thank you for all of us being able to benefit from your laziness and lack of motivation...its great men like this that have provided the world with things like the television remote....keyless entry, cruise control and automatic windows in vehicles....the clapper. Some say NECESSITY IS THE MOTHER OF INVENTION, I think this thread proves that LAZINESS is the true power that makes the world go 'round! Heres to another 1250 posts!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Oh great, now the ego is going to be even bigger.....


----------



## lisa8200

AuburnJen92 said:


> Oh great, now the ego is going to be even bigger.....



I'v waited and waited with no response. Do you think the Ego could have gotten so big that we are not worthy????????  Nah, must just be a busy weekend . Even with Gatordad not responding yet, I didn't think Stacktester could let this go without one comment.It must be the warth of the christmas spirit. .


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Is it possible that his ego just cant GET any bigger??? He wouldnt disapoint us would he? That SOB is always a step ahead, aint he?


----------



## Gatordad

I apologize, I was in class all weekend....... 

and my ego isn't that big...... just because I'm the coolest guy to post on the disboards, and I heard they were secretly looking to make me uber-monitor with power to pardon people.


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> I apologize, I was in class all weekend.......
> 
> and my ego isn't that big...... just because I'm the coolest guy to post on the disboards, and I heard they were secretly looking to make me uber-monitor with power to pardon people.



omg, you a monitor...we all couldn't misbehave then...

although we could then blame you for shutting us down when we get off topic, which isn't all that often?? 

who am i kidding, we live to go off topic!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Plasma vs LCD?

Ive had a 42" Panasonic plasma tv for over 4 years and it has been great despite the critics at the time saying they wouldn't last more than 10,000 hours or some junk. We hardly EVER turn it off...I only work 3 nights a week so its on at least 4 nights, the kids watch it during the day....it literally hardly ever gets turned off and still has a razor sharp picture.
  Ive gotten my kids one of these WII game things  for xmas, and its suposed to be very physically interactive which I think is GREAT since it will get there lazy butts up and make them excercise something more than just their thumbs. So, they will need room to move around and the only room in the house that has enough space to accomodate something like this is the formal living room...which NEVER gets used CUZ WE AINT THE FORMAL TYPE!!!! So I need another TV to put in there. Plasmas and LCDs are very close in price and size...but I know basiclly NOTHING about LCD except that they look pretty nice. 
  Now, finally, I get to the point: Whats the difference between the two? Does LCD have benefits that Plasma doesnt. Should I try an LCD, or stick to what I know is tried and true? Ive done some web research, but cant really find anything more than "I LOVE THIS TV BECAUSE...", but then you come to find out that the moron has only owned it for a month or so, and ya really dont know how good a product is till after a year or more. Do any of you have any experience with LCD? Any opinions? Any personal reviews?


----------



## heatair

BigDaddyRog said:


> Plasma vs LCD?
> 
> ...but I know basiclly NOTHING about LCD except that they look pretty nice.
> Now, finally, I get to the point: Whats the difference between the two? Does LCD have benefits that Plasma doesnt. Should I try an LCD, or stick to what I know is tried and true? Ive done some web research, but cant really find anything more than "I LOVE THIS TV BECAUSE...", but then you come to find out that the moron has only owned it for a month or so, and ya really dont know how good a product is till after a year or more. Do any of you have any experience with LCD? Any opinions? Any personal reviews?



I'm not that smart on the new type of TV's.  We did a bit of research into TV's and I stopped when I found out that LCD TV's are the best application if there is a lot of glare from windows and light fixtures.  Our TV is in the den that has 2 medium size and 1 large window that faces South, so there's nearly always sunlight coming in during the day.

Personally, I watch an average of 4 hours of TV a week.  I'll sit there and surf while the bride watches something and that doesn't count...


----------



## heatair

Double post


----------



## LarryJ

BigDaddyRog said:


> Plasma vs LCD?
> 
> Ive had a 42" Panasonic plasma tv for over 4 years and it has been great despite the critics at the time saying they wouldn't last more than 10,000 hours or some junk. We hardly EVER turn it off...I only work 3 nights a week so its on at least 4 nights, the kids watch it during the day....it literally hardly ever gets turned off and still has a razor sharp picture.
> Ive gotten my kids one of these WII game things  for xmas, and its suposed to be very physically interactive which I think is GREAT since it will get there lazy butts up and make them excercise something more than just their thumbs. So, they will need room to move around and the only room in the house that has enough space to accomodate something like this is the formal living room...which NEVER gets used CUZ WE AINT THE FORMAL TYPE!!!! So I need another TV to put in there. Plasmas and LCDs are very close in price and size...but I know basiclly NOTHING about LCD except that they look pretty nice.
> Now, finally, I get to the point: Whats the difference between the two? Does LCD have benefits that Plasma doesnt. Should I try an LCD, or stick to what I know is tried and true? Ive done some web research, but cant really find anything more than "I LOVE THIS TV BECAUSE...", but then you come to find out that the moron has only owned it for a month or so, and ya really dont know how good a product is till after a year or more. Do any of you have any experience with LCD? Any opinions? Any personal reviews?



We just purchased a Vizio 26" TV from WW for only about $450 for the trailer and really like it.  It has also gotten good reviews and below is the link to it.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5623471&povid=cat3996-env8145-module130469-rLink1

What we really like about it is that even with the standard winegard bat wing antenna we have gotten HD channels everywhere and get like 18 analog and 32 digital channels here at FW.

Larry


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Vizio's have some GREAT reviews out there. I think it was CNN that said they are the leading source in flat panels due to the quality, price, and being USA made. And they make it a point to be at least a few dollars less than any other brand in their sizes, so if I go LCD...it will DEFINATELY be a vizio. Hows the sound? Does it get loud enough, or will it have to be hooked up to a surround system?


----------



## DebbieT11

BigDaddy - according to TheBigGuy here, (TBG) we've had/have both plasma and LCD.  In our experience, the first LCD we got was on (not necessarily *watched*) around 5 hours a day.  The resolution was not good, and neither was the picture.  After about 2 years, it faded... it was a Magnavox something about 4 years ago.  Dang thing was so hard to see, it was like looking through a fog.  *shrug*

Got a plasma now.... the biggest advantage is darker blacks, making the picture look REALLY good.

Got an LCD now.... the biggest advantage is versatility of mounting (can tilt) and a LOT less power consumption.  And it doesn't generate as much heat.

OK, that's what TBG said about that.

Back to hauling stuff out of the MoHo...... we're just back from the fort.  I miss it already.


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> Plasma vs LCD?
> 
> Ive had a 42" Panasonic plasma tv for over 4 years and it has been great despite the critics at the time saying they wouldn't last more than 10,000 hours or some junk. We hardly EVER turn it off...I only work 3 nights a week so its on at least 4 nights, the kids watch it during the day....it literally hardly ever gets turned off and still has a razor sharp picture.
> Ive gotten my kids one of these WII game things for xmas, and its suposed to be very physically interactive which I think is GREAT since it will get there lazy butts up and make them excercise something more than just their thumbs. So, they will need room to move around and the only room in the house that has enough space to accomodate something like this is the formal living room...which NEVER gets used CUZ WE AINT THE FORMAL TYPE!!!! So I need another TV to put in there. Plasmas and LCDs are very close in price and size...but I know basiclly NOTHING about LCD except that they look pretty nice.
> Now, finally, I get to the point: Whats the difference between the two? Does LCD have benefits that Plasma doesnt. Should I try an LCD, or stick to what I know is tried and true? Ive done some web research, but cant really find anything more than "I LOVE THIS TV BECAUSE...", but then you come to find out that the moron has only owned it for a month or so, and ya really dont know how good a product is till after a year or more. Do any of you have any experience with LCD? Any opinions? Any personal reviews?


 
Hi, Rog!!!

I have had both. (Okay,,,, my plasma is only 4 months old - so the verdict is still out). We bought an LCD set in April 04 and it crapped out this past August - just in time for football season. We originally paid $2300 for the LCD set, so that works out to what.... $770.00/year??? Pretty pricy TV watching if you ask me. The color generator went out & it was going to cost $1200 to replace. Couple that with the fact that the bulb (another $500) was getting old & could go out at any time... I told Rick to watch the Best Buy/Circuit City ads for a 50" plasma. We subscribe to Consumer Report & one month after we bought the plasma TV, they came out with an article regarding Plasma vs. LCD & plasma edged out the LCD. Unknowningly, we bought the brand & model that C.R. gave the highest rating to. I like the plasma better because I can see it while working at the kitchen sink and I could not do that with the LCD because you have to be looking at the LCD straight on. Also - the plasma really seems to get a much crisper picture - especially on the HD channels. Did you know Keira Knightly has acne??? (TMI!!!) So, dollar for dollar, I'd say go for the plasma!

 

Deb


----------



## Rhonda

So, our 25th anniversary is coming up in March, and I'm thinking of buying DH a new TV.  But when I look at them, the prices are all over the place and I'm so confused.   

Should I get LCD or Plasma?  I'm thinking around a 42".  What are your opinions?

And, I'm looking at the ones they have at Costco, because it seems they have good prices.  But somebody just told me that the TVs at Costco are more cheaply-made, even though the brand name is the same as other stores.  Have you ever heard that?


----------



## daddyscooltv

Not sure if any of you all know this but if you are in a preferred site and using the Forts cable you can get the digital channel in HD through their cable.  The channels start around 72.1,72.2,72.3......and so on.  I noticed that the fort did not list these channels in there channel listing not sure if they even know they are there.  It's great being able to watch the football games in true HD while sitting out under the awning.  NOTHING else is better!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

des1954 said:


> I like the plasma better because I can see it while working at the kitchen sink and I could not do that with the LCD because you have to be looking at the LCD straight on.
> 
> Deb



Now, THIS, I did NOT know......but now that you mention it...my computer screen is lcd and I CANT see it from just any angle!!!! This is the kinda info I need....Deb, you're the best!! 

More testimomials is more info for me...how's YOUR tv treatin ya? 

Welcome back Rhonda...man, I envy you and all your traveling and cruising and your beautiful good looks and witty personality, and (I know....shameless buttkissing will get me nowhere, but it cant hurt)


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

daddyscooltv said:


> Not sure if any of you all know this but if you are in a preferred site and using the Forts cable you can get the digital channel in HD through their cable.  The channels start around 72.1,72.2,72.3......and so on.  I noticed that the fort did not list these channels in there channel listing not sure if they even know they are there.  It's great being able to watch the football games in true HD while sitting out under the awning.  NOTHING else is better!!!!




Nascar would be better but I have to wait till February.


----------



## TheGreatGonzo

I think as time goes by the newer LCD's are getting better. Only time will tell. I needed a new TV a few months ago because my old TV gave up after only 24 years (what a piece of junk  ).
My new one is a Sceptre 42" Komodo, which is an off-brand I guess, but I have had no problem with their LCD - PC monitor which I've had a couple of years now. It has a 170 degree viewing angle and a 2000 to 1 contrast ratio for better blacks. It also is listed as having a 50,000 hour backlight life which at 8 hours a day gives you about 17 years. It's only a 720P, but I can't see much better than that anyway, and for $899 it was a great buy and it was within my budget at the time (under $1000). Only time will tell if I made a good choice.


----------



## Rhonda

TheGreatGonzo said:


> My new one is a Sceptre 42" Komodo, which is an off-brand I guess, but I have had no problem with their LCD - PC monitor which I've had a couple of years now. It has a 170 degree viewing angle and a 2000 to 1 contrast ratio for better blacks. It also is listed as having a 50,000 hour backlight life which at 8 hours a day gives you about 17 years. It's only a 720P, but I can't see much better than that anyway, and for $899 it was a great buy and it was within my budget at the time (under $1000). Only time will tell if I made a good choice.



Ok - so do you think LCD screens are better than they used to be?


----------



## LarryJ

des1954 said:


> Hi, Rog!!!
> 
> I like the plasma better because I can see it while working at the kitchen sink and I could not do that with the LCD because you have to be looking at the LCD straight on. Also - the plasma really seems to get a much crisper picture - especially on the HD channels. Did you know Keira Knightly has acne??? (TMI!!!) So, dollar for dollar, I'd say go for the plasma!
> 
> 
> 
> Deb




Well that might have been true back in 2004, but it not true for all LCD's.  The one I have I can see from any angle w/o picture degradation.  Also, I look at the plasma vs. LCD quality and the new LCDs are IMHO just as good as any of the plasmas I looked at in the 32" and under size.

Larry


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I have a Panasonic 42" LCD I bought 2 years ago.  Picture is great and I don't know where anyone got the idea you can't see it unless you are looking straight on.  I can see mine beautifully from any angle.  Now projection TV's are a different story and need to be viewed straight on.

My reason for getting LCD over plasma - my buddy the techno geek who works at Best Buy told me this - if you're only interested in a TV that lasts a couple of years and you don't watch much anyway, get a plasma.  If you want something that you can watch a lot and have it last a long time, get LCD.  Think about your computer screen - how long it's on and how long it lasts.  I have a laptop that has great resolution and no degradation of screen image after over 5 years of daily hard use.


----------



## ntsammy5

LarryJ said:


> Also, I look at the plasma vs. LCD quality and the new LCDs are IMHO just as good as any of the plasmas I looked at in the 32" and under size.



Yeah, I've been looking for a while and all the reviews are mixed.  I can't justify a new TV since our current 36" Panasonic has a great picture and still works fine.  The only reason we would get one is for sports -- NFL & NHL -- and my wife doesn't watch sports.

My Son-In-Law (notice I didn't say daughter but she didn't object) just got a 42" LCD and they love it.  They looked at Plasma too but decided on the LCD.  IMO just get what looks good to you, they're all good now.



EDIT:   YEAH.  What FWG said.


----------



## TheGreatGonzo

Rhonda said:


> Ok - so do you think LCD screens are better than they used to be?


Yes, I think the engineers have really been working on the LCD screens to improve them, make them bigger, etc. I just havn't seen much in the way of new developments on the plasma screens.  It makes me wonder sometimes if the plasma is going the way of the betamax - started off better, but development just sort of stopped.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Wow...I was hoping this would be a blow out of one over the other...but its like neck and neck...should I just flip a coin???


----------



## BigDaddyRog

The peacocks are indeed STILL at Fort Wilderness, they've simply gone undercover as turkeys to reduce any suspicions of their involvement in any illegal activities, such as grand theft golf cart, otter bashing, and illegal rentals of beer tap coolers, as well as the underground distribution of a controlled substance known as kungaloosh. Here is a surveillance photo of one of the head peacocks in the process of disguising himself as a turkey...obviously this is a complex process that is performed in numerous steps.


----------



## Gatordad

That peacock looks like a red x, i would have never known.


----------



## AuburnJen92

He looks good enough to eat!


----------



## ntsammy5

They really scare me when they start to dress like this:


----------



## Gatordad

ntsammy5 said:


> They really scare me when they start to dress like this:




I hope that's not a relative of yours.


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> I hope that's not a relative of yours.



That's me when I was 7.


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


> That's me when I was 7.


 
He hasn't changed much.


----------



## des1954

LarryJ said:


> LCDs are IMHO just as good as any of the plasmas I looked at in the 32" and under size.
> 
> Larry


 
They ALL look good under 32".  

Maybe the new LCD's are better than the one we had 3 years ago. I just go by personal experience - if something dies sooner than it should - I ain't gonna get another one just like it.  Nope!


----------



## ntsammy5

I honestly don't have a response to that one -- at least not one that I can post!


----------



## Gatordad

i still get nightmares of you in that costume


----------



## ntsammy5

OK.  This needs to get back up to the top anyway.  I've been busy and haven't posted much the last couple of weeks, but I'm coming back to WDW on 1/10 to watch my daughter run the marathon.  I've been trying to get reservations at Shades of Green for months and no luck.  Well I just went on their web site and got a room for the 5 days we'll be there.  The logistics of seeing the marathon are so much better from Shades and the rooms are so much better than POP.  Color me very, very happy.  Almost as good as staying at FW.


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> i still get nightmares of you in that costume



Me too.  That thing is just wrong on so many levels!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Is there an otter costume as well??  I am curious.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> OK.  This needs to get back up to the top anyway.  I've been busy and haven't posted much the last couple of weeks, but I'm coming back to WDW on 1/10 to watch my daughter run the marathon.  I've been trying to get reservations at Shades of Green for months and no luck.  Well I just went on their web site and got a room for the 5 days we'll be there.  The logistics of seeing the marathon are so much better from Shades and the rooms are so much better than POP.  Color me very, very happy.  Almost as good as staying at FW.



That's great!  SOG is quite nice!  We were in WDW for the marathon last year~I couldn't believe how many people ran!

We have a friend who runs it every year~he does the half marathon (called the Donald marathon) on saturday & the whole (called the Mickey) on sunday.  When you finish both, its called the Goofy!!! Aptly named, I thought.

Good luck to your DD!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

TUNGPO....can you customize a golf cart to look like this for me?






Is that  not the most beautiful piece of art you've ever laid eyes on.


----------



## Gatordad

I don't think the teutel's post here.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

tuetel's??? huh?


----------



## Gatordad




----------



## BigDaddyRog

Oooh, is that their family's name...I never knew, and you'd think I should...I met..well, I was in the same parking lot as the old man in Daytona, I think it was 98 or 99...and Ive watched their show a dozen or more times. I couldnt help but notice that Tungpo's Logo is VERY SIMILAR to theirs!!


----------



## Gatordad

who do you think gave the Teutel's their start?


----------



## des1954

AuburnJen92 said:


> Is there an otter costume as well?? I am curious.


 
Here ya go....

http://www.animalmascots.com/01-03315/Baby-Otter-Ocean-wildlife-Costume-Mascot.html

Deb


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Just some useless facts to keep this thread on its way to 1300 posts

My 16DD has her 1st solo acting job in this music video..the Singer is Julie Odell, and its was produced by Holden Brown...I have no idea what the song is about because the singer is one of those hippy chick whiners  and I can't understand a word she's singing, but the kids seem to like this stuff. Anyway...Im pretty proud that my kids got a role in something other than her own head. This is only the part that has my kid in it, dont know what the rest of the song or video is like


http://youtube.com/watch?v=3kGcayKc3DM


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> Just some useless facts to keep this thread on its way to 1300 posts
> 
> My 16DD has her 1st solo acting job in this music video..the Singer is Julie Odell, and its was produced by Holden Brown...I have no idea what the song is about because the singer is one of those hippy chick whiners and I can't understand a word she's singing, but the kids seem to like this stuff. Anyway...Im pretty proud that my kids got a role in something other than her own head. This is only the part that has my kid in it, dont know what the rest of the song or video is like
> 
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=3kGcayKc3DM


 
This child DID NOT come from the loins of a man who thinks himself "homely"!!  She is absolutely gorgeous - and you should be proud!!! 

YAY FOR ROG'S DAUGHTER!!! (I agree on not being able to understand the singer - but the video was awesome & I loved how they animated the cloud into a rabbit who later skipped around your baby girl!  Totally cool!!!)

Deb


----------



## BigDaddyRog

des1954 said:


> This child DID NOT come from the loins of a man who thinks himself "homely"!!  She is absolutely gorgeous - and you should be proud!!!
> *LOL....Thanks, I am*
> 
> I agree on not being able to understand the singer
> *No kidding...what the hell is she whining about??? *
> 
> 
> I loved how they animated the cloud into a rabbit who later skipped around your baby girl!  Totally cool!!!)
> *Wasn't that neat*
> 
> 
> 
> Deb


 I asked my daughter what the song was about and she said "Its kinda like an Alice in wonderland thing."
I said "Like "Go ask Alice" by Jefferson Starship?"
She asked "Who's Jefferson Starship?"


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> She asked "Who's Jefferson Starship?"


 
Holy Crap!!!  You better pull out the old vinyl & educate that girl!!  Grace Slick was the best! Just "Go Ask Alice!  I think she'll know!"  

Deb


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Just some useless facts to keep this thread on its way to 1300 posts
> 
> My 16DD has her 1st solo acting job in this music video..the Singer is Julie Odell, and its was produced by Holden Brown...I have no idea what the song is about because the singer is one of those hippy chick whiners  and I can't understand a word she's singing, but the kids seem to like this stuff. Anyway...Im pretty proud that my kids got a role in something other than her own head. This is only the part that has my kid in it, dont know what the rest of the song or video is like
> 
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=3kGcayKc3DM




That was really nice Roger.  It gave me such a warm feeling.  I couldn't hear the words in the song, but the visual was melancholic and hopeful at the same time.  It embraced the innocence and dreams of a young woman.  I truly hope she holds on to those dreams and never settles.  You should be proud!

BTW~if she wants any tips on pursuing an acting career, I'd love to share what I have been blessed to know!  She is beautiful and obviously talent comes naturally!


----------



## Gatordad

at least everyone in the video wasn't wearing the same shirt.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

This guy.....why I oughta...


----------



## ntsammy5

Neat video.  Cute kid.  Has much more hair than you do.


----------



## AuburnJen92

des1954 said:


> Here ya go....
> 
> http://www.animalmascots.com/01-03315/Baby-Otter-Ocean-wildlife-Costume-Mascot.html
> 
> Deb



I like the peacock better.  That otter scares me!


----------



## AuburnJen92

OK, I just need to vent....

In Nov, I took the RV to my local mechanic guy that is the RV guru here in the area.  I had him work on the satellite system (the dish on the roof) because it wouldn't cycle and come on and the lights because our running lights went out on our last trip in Oct. and we got pulled over by the police.  They were nice and didn't give us a ticket.  Anyway, the guy fixed the lights problem (corrosion in the fuse panel) but said he had to send off the satellite dish because there was a faulty board.  Well, Dec comes around and we have a trip to FW.  He forgot to send it off and still had it in the shop, so DH had to go on the roof and put up the portable dish with the tripod, which kept blowing off the roof.  (I know, you are saying, why is she whining, it is not that bad, she is a baby, but hold on...)  I call him today and ask where is my freaking satellite and he tells me that UPS smashed it  and it is at the factory in MN and he can't get anything done yet because he filed a claim with UPS, however, he can't get an estimate of repair because KingDome won't touch it until UPS inspectors look at it so it is not an argument of he touched, you touched!   He also told me it happened two weeks ago.  ARGH!  I just want my satellite back.  I don't know who to be madder at, the RV guy for dragging his feet or UPS for smashing my dish!

OK, off my soapbox.


----------



## Gatordad

sorry to hear that.  We have a digital Antenna.  It works almost as good as the cable.

The repairman is a Gator Fan, that's why he's dragging his feet.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

AuburnJen92 said:


> OK, I just need to vent....
> 
> In Nov, I took the RV to my local mechanic guy that is the RV guru here in the area.  I had him work on the satellite system (the dish on the roof) because it wouldn't cycle and come on and the lights because our running lights went out on our last trip in Oct. and we got pulled over by the police.  They were nice and didn't give us a ticket.  Anyway, the guy fixed the lights problem (corrosion in the fuse panel) but said he had to send off the satellite dish because there was a faulty board.  Well, Dec comes around and we have a trip to FW.  He forgot to send it off and still had it in the shop, so DH had to go on the roof and put up the portable dish with the tripod, which kept blowing off the roof.  (I know, you are saying, why is she whining, it is not that bad, she is a baby, but hold on...)  I call him today and ask where is my freaking satellite and he tells me that UPS smashed it  and it is at the factory in MN and he can't get anything done yet because he filed a claim with UPS, however, he can't get an estimate of repair because KingDome won't touch it until UPS inspectors look at it so it is not an argument of he touched, you touched!   He also told me it happened two weeks ago.  ARGH!  I just want my satellite back.  I don't know who to be madder at, the RV guy for dragging his feet or UPS for smashing my dish!
> 
> OK, off my soapbox.



Suck it up, Jen.  You're at FW and shouldn't be watching TV anyway.   Seriously, though, I have been in similar situations involving UPS and it can be frustrating as H--- trying to sort the mess out.  No one wants to take responsibility, and UPS always claims that the recipient should not have accepted the shipment if it was damaged on delivery.  At my office, I am seldom the individual who signs for the delivery, and that UPS guy is out the door so fast you don't have time to inspect for damage.


----------



## stacktester

I sold a piece of equipment for about $1,500 on Ebay about a year ago and it took about 2 months to get to the guy via UPS. I filed a  lost claim after 3 weeks and they were fixing to send a check to the guy and all of a sudden he calls and says they delivered it today and he tells UPS not to send a check. The next day he calls me and tells me UPS had dropped it and it was broken beyond repair and we need to file another claim. On top of this he sends me back the equipment and says he wants a refund immediately. I told him he'd be waiting for UPS to do their deal and would talk to him then. Next thing I know I'm getting served papers to appear in Small Claims Court. He hired one of these nationwide firms that has a lawyer on call who files all the paperwork ang get's a share of the settlement. So I go to the hearing and told the judge what had happened. He and the lawyer were both laughing at this guy. The guy had also declined insurance which I paid about $50 for out of my own pocket. Once I showed the judge all the paperwork he told me to cash the check from UPS, give the atty. 1k and keep $500 for myself for all my trouble. It was around 6 months after I shipped this thing when we settled. So anyway, that's my UPS story and I'm stickin to it.


----------



## AuburnJen92

ftwildernessguy said:


> Suck it up, Jen.  You're at FW and shouldn't be watching TV anyway.   Seriously, though, I have been in similar situations involving UPS and it can be frustrating as H--- trying to sort the mess out.  No one wants to take responsibility, and UPS always claims that the recipient should not have accepted the shipment if it was damaged on delivery.  At my office, I am seldom the individual who signs for the delivery, and that UPS guy is out the door so fast you don't have time to inspect for damage.



Oh I hear ya on the UPS deal.  The main reason we have the Direct TV is to watch football games at night and while we are tailgating in Auburn or somewhere Auburn is playing.  We don't really have to worry at FW because we always have the tripod ready because the trees.  It is the other places we camp that we will have a problem with.  My main beef is that it was brand new when we bought the RV and it really has not lasted that long, less than two years.  It is a shame too because the previous owner paid a mint for it, because he kept reminding me of it constantly through our negotiations.
In FW- we use the TV to keep DS4 occupied while we get set up or tear down.  Either way it is a luxury, but if you can't count on something working for more than 2 years and someone paid that much for it, what can you count on???


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> sorry to hear that.  We have a digital Antenna.  It works almost as good as the cable.
> 
> The repairman is a Gator Fan, that's why he's dragging his feet.




Actually, he is a TN fan.  Go figure.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Why is it that EVERY chick knows SO MUCH personal info about their local UPS man?????? Is that dang brown uniform THAT hot?????


----------



## AuburnJen92

stacktester said:


> I sold a piece of equipment for about $1,500 on Ebay about a year ago and it took about 2 months to get to the guy via UPS. I filed a  lost claim after 3 weeks and they were fixing to send a check to the guy and all of a sudden he calls and says they delivered it today and he tells UPS not to send a check. The next day he calls me and tells me UPS had dropped it and it was broken beyond repair and we need to file another claim. On top of this he sends me back the equipment and says he wants a refund immediately. I told him he'd be waiting for UPS to do their deal and would talk to him then. Next thing I know I'm getting served papers to appear in Small Claims Court. He hired one of these nationwide firms that has a lawyer on call who files all the paperwork ang get's a share of the settlement. So I go to the hearing and told the judge what had happened. He and the lawyer were both laughing at this guy. The guy had also declined insurance which I paid about $50 for out of my own pocket. Once I showed the judge all the paperwork he told me to cash the check from UPS, give the atty. 1k and keep $500 for myself for all my trouble. It was around 6 months after I shipped this thing when we settled. So anyway, that's my UPS story and I'm stickin to it.



I sure am glad that someone finally saw the truth!  Sounds like you could make one of those "My Cousin Vinny" movies with a different twist! 
I sell on ebay as a second job (I teach and make sooo much money!  NOT!) so I have people trying to do that all the time.  One got away with it a couple of months ago and got to keep his money and my football jersey because of his credit card company.  It stunk really bad.


----------



## AuburnJen92

BigDaddyRog said:


> Why is it that EVERY chick knows SO MUCH personal info about their local UPS man?????? Is that dang brown uniform THAT hot?????



Well, we kind of pay attention to this things!  Although, I liked the UPS men we had in AL much better than those here in FL.  When I had my business in AL, I couldn't wait for the UPS man to deliver packages!

It is all in the presentation!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

AuburnJen92 said:


> It is all in the presentation!



yeah right..."its all in the way he carries his package" is what Im thinking you're trying to say in a sweet disney way.


----------



## AuburnJen92

LOL, alright, you got me!


----------



## Gatordad

now now...;


----------



## AuburnJen92

I can look at the menu, I have already ordered from the menu many years ago.


----------



## tpayne

DaddyDon said:


> Still some in Georgia
> I worked for  Bojangles for 13 YRS LOVE THE Place    new owners    "well now you know the rest of the story........."I havent worked for Bojangles in.....20 yrs...But wow what a company it was to work back then!



We have three in Rome,Ga. Many more as you travel south..


----------



## heatair

tpayne said:


> We have three in Rome,Ga. Many more as you travel south..



One just down the street from me in Woodstock, GA.

I remember going to the Bojangles in Rome when The Wife and I went to Berry College.


----------



## Gatordad

I wanted to go to Berry,they came to a career day @ school......   I have a buddy that went to Barry, their arch rival.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> I wanted to go to Berry,they came to a career day @ school......   I have a buddy that went to Barry, their arch rival.



They wouldn't let me into Berry or Barry, so I went to Bare E.


----------



## heatair

ftwildernessguy said:


> They wouldn't let me into Berry or Barry, so I went to Bare E.



Bare Essentials University?  Lots of people don't know about the bare essentials!


----------



## Gatordad

I'm wearing the only disney thing i own, a mickey tee shirt today.  and, i've just killed a snake that was in the garage.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Gatordad said:


> I'm wearing the only disney thing i own, a mickey tee shirt today.  and, i've just killed a snake that was in the garage.





Im sure these two facts are very tightly related....Im sure of it.....but I cant for the life of me find the path from one to the other.


----------



## Gatordad

I"m not that clever.  I just was going to post 2 useless facts, and made them into one post.  I should have done two, getting to 2000 would have been easier.


----------



## ejmbibb

Another useless fact... We went to the Pittsburgh Rv show last night, and I can honestly say, that we didn't find any thing that we liked better than the new (new to us, its an 04) TT that we just bought.  But it was still fun to look and play.


----------



## Shannone1

This falls more under chit chat than useless facts.

I am concerned about Colson.  I know we are joking about him being gone, but I am wondering if something happened with the baby  It doesn't seem like him to just drop out like this.  He was a regular...I'd worry about any of you guys if you just up and disappeared on us.

I think we need to send him all of our good vibes and thoughts...what do you think ??  And if comes back and says he just needed a break...I'm gonna kick his butt !!  

And if any of you regular Fort Fiends decides to take an extended leave...please let us know


----------



## tellnotails

we can always bump the " Invasion of the Millionaires  " thread...........That should smoke him out...


----------



## clkelley

Shannone1 said:


> This falls more under chit chat than useless facts.
> 
> I am concerned about Colson.  I know we are joking about him being gone, but I am wondering if something happened with the baby  It doesn't seem like him to just drop out like this.  He was a regular...I'd worry about any of you guys if you just up and disappeared on us.




Actually, he did tell us he was taking a break for awhile.  He mentioned being very busy at work, and on his last trip, he mentioned that being on the group daily and reading daily about the minutia of Fort Wilderness actually spoiled it some for him, like there was nothing to "discover" because he knew everything.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Shannone1 said:


> This falls more under chit chat than useless facts.
> 
> I am concerned about Colson.  I know we are joking about him being gone, but I am wondering if something happened with the baby  It doesn't seem like him to just drop out like this.  He was a regular...I'd worry about any of you guys if you just up and disappeared on us.
> 
> I think we need to send him all of our good vibes and thoughts...what do you think ??  And if comes back and says he just needed a break...I'm gonna kick his butt !!
> 
> And if any of you regular Fort Fiends decides to take an extended leave...please let us know


Well, he DID warn us he'd be disappearing. Im sure he's fine...and Im even more sure he's here...lurking....just dieing to post responses to every joke we make about him....god, it must be KILLING him!!! But I do hope everything is going smooth with his new additions arrival and that he and his are OK. Go ahead, Colson....just ONE post to let us know all is well, buddy.


----------



## Shannone1

clkelley said:


> Actually, he did tell us he was taking a break for awhile.  He mentioned being very busy at work, and on his last trip, he mentioned that being on the group daily and reading daily about the minutia of Fort Wilderness actually spoiled it some for him, like there was nothing to "discover" because he knew everything.



Really ??  I must have missed that one.  I try, but I can't read them all  

I don't feel like anything is spoiled by reading so much about FW and WDW in general.  I feel like I have BETTER trips because I am more prepared.  There are things that I wouldn't have known about if not for these forums.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Shannone1 said:


> This falls more under chit chat than useless facts.
> 
> I am concerned about Colson.  I know we are joking about him being gone, but I am wondering if something happened with the baby  It doesn't seem like him to just drop out like this.  He was a regular...I'd worry about any of you guys if you just up and disappeared on us.
> 
> I think we need to send him all of our good vibes and thoughts...what do you think ??  And if comes back and says he just needed a break...I'm gonna kick his butt !!
> 
> And if any of you regular Fort Fiends decides to take an extended leave...please let us know



Nice to know someone would worry if I disappeared.  I went on deployment and my wife didn't notice for 3 months.  The dog noticed, though.


----------



## Gatordad

What's a Colson?  Is that like a cold one?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Colson......Jimmy Hoffa........coincidence? I think NOT!!


----------



## DisneySoccerScouts

Well, Colson did warn us - just hope when the new one comes he posts all the details.
Big Daddy Rog, I know you've mentioned this before, but how do you live in a house with all that estrogen?  I am outnumbered the other way in mine and sometimes wonder why I don't have a urinal in my exta bathroom instead of a regular toilet.
Our only girl (besides me) is only 7 and already I am pulling out my hair.  She is sooooo moody.
OK, thought that was useless enough to post.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

DisneySoccerScouts said:


> .....already I am pulling out my hair.  She is sooooo moody.



I solved that problem when my first was born....started shaving my head so I cant pull it out, less painful!!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Being the only female in a house of males is no picnic either!   

However, I think if I shaved my head like Rog's, I would look more like an idiot than I already do!

In addition, I coach girls' HS softball and they are already getting their periods in line so they all are moody together.  Nothin like drama to fuel the day!


----------



## heatair

AuburnJen92 said:


> In addition, I coach girls' HS softball and they are already getting their periods in line so they all are moody together.  Nothin like drama to fuel the day!



My wife (account manager), her alleged stuporvisor(she's always in a stupor, account executive), and the 2 female Account analysts on the Team were all on their cycle the same week.  The real boss, the Producer, is the only male on the team.  I asked if the producer's wife was on it also.   That's happened ONCE.  I'll move out if it happens again and I don't even work there!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I live in a house of 4 ladies and a girl dog.  We are _dripping_ with estrogen around here.  We can cry and pout and throw tantrums and eat chocolate together.  It's lovely.


----------



## Gatordad

no wonder that old man travels with you.  i bet before you estrogened him he was young.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> no wonder that old man travels with you.  i bet before you estrogened him he was young.



Yep, between all us women and his stressful job, poor guy doesn't have chance.


----------



## des1954

Gatordad said:


> What's a Colson? Is that like a cold one?


 
That's _*MOLSON*_, ya dad-burn idjit!!


----------



## des1954

Okay.... time for me to vent!!!

I went to MK last night, thinking I would see the castle still ensconced in the beautiful crystal lighting. But was it???? Noooooooooooooo!!!

They took the lights _*down*_!!! I was totally bummed out by that! I thought they were leaving the lights on the castle until 2009. What a waste - not to leave them on longer. After all, they left Mickey's Wand up at Epcot _*seven years*_ longer than they originally intended to.



 

 

​


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I took my Christmas decorations down a couple weeks ago.  Disney did the same.  As ridiculous as it is to have an ice covered castle in Florida, it is even more ridiculous to have one during the summer.  Ya ain't in Buffalo anymore, Deb.  Have a Kungaloosh and mellow out.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

des1954 said:


> Okay.... time for me to vent!!!
> 
> I went to MK last night, thinking I would see the castle still ensconced in the beautiful crystal lighting. But was it???? Noooooooooooooo!!!
> 
> They took the lights _*down*_!!! I was totally bummed out by that! I thought they were leaving the lights on the castle until 2009. What a waste - not to leave them on longer. After all, they left Mickey's Wand up at Epcot _*seven years*_ longer than they originally intended to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



They took it down????  Awww!  I was just telling some people about how amazingly beautiful it was and the way the fairy godmother lit it all up was soooo wonderful!  Now their gonna miss it    I hope they bring it back next year!

BTW FtW Guy, you're supposed to leave your lights up until the Epiphany~little Christmas~the 12th night~the day the Wise men found Jesus. Just so you know.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

A couple of years ago I left them up until July 4th.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I havent taken nuttin down yet....not because of epipany(?), but because of good ol fashioned "IDontFeelLikeItIsm"...I waited so long to put 'em up that the ol'lady got out there and put em up herself....hopin the same thing will happen with takin em down...if not the lawnmower man is gonne have a helluva time mowin around those wire deer and deflated blowup santa


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Lawnmower man?  Oh, you live in a warm climate!  Here, we have snow today.  No lawnmower man needed.  Geez, that must be an expense to have that all year!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Noooo, nooo, no.....the lawnmower man doesnt come back till like late march or April. but those decos COULD still be out there by then!!!


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> They took it down????  Awww!  I was just telling some people about how amazingly beautiful it was and the way the fairy godmother lit it all up was soooo wonderful!  Now their gonna miss it    I hope they bring it back next year!
> 
> BTW FtW Guy, you're supposed to leave your lights up until the Epiphany~little Christmas~the 12th night~the day the Wise men found Jesus. Just so you know.[/QUOTE
> 
> There's plenty of wiseguys here on this forum, he can take them down.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Wiseguys post here?


----------



## ftwildernessguy

PolynesianPixie said:


> Wiseguys post here?



Fughed aboud it!


----------



## Gatordad

actually, the word is:

fuggetaboutit


----------



## des1954

ftwildernessguy said:


> I took my Christmas decorations down a couple weeks ago. Disney did the same.
> 
> *Actually, this past weekend (1/12 & 1/13)some of the decoration were still up at Epcot, and most were still up at DTD!*
> 
> As ridiculous as it is to have an ice covered castle in Florida, it is even more ridiculous to have one during the summer.
> 
> *Awwww, but it was soooooooooo pretty!!*
> 
> Ya ain't in Buffalo anymore, Deb.
> 
> *Thank God!!*
> 
> Have a Kungaloosh and mellow out.
> 
> *I can do that!! *


 
 

My dream for this weekend????

Da Pack over the Giants.

The Chargers over the Pats.

_Isn't this the year of a Million Dreams???? _


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> actually, the word is:
> 
> fuggetaboutit



I was just looking in my Scooterworks catalogue and they sell a Kryptonite lock called the Fahgettaboudit lock.  Like Vinnie Barbarino said, "I'm so confused!"


----------



## BigDaddyRog

The surgeon general should put a warning on boxes of laminate flooring...."Do it yourself installation of this product is known to break your back and destroy your knees"

for those of you with a truelly cast iron stomach(I think this one may only be viewable by the truelly sick individual regs of this board, you know who you are, all others, hey, I tried to warn ya)
Wholy Mother of...


----------



## ftwildernessguy

My night is ruined - wanted to go to my favorite Tex Mex restaurant (Don Pablo's) to find out - IT'S CLOSED!  Apparently the parent company has declared bankruptcy and they are closing restaurants all over.


----------



## des1954

ftwildernessguy said:


> My night is ruined - wanted to go to my favorite Tex Mex restaurant (Don Pablo's) to find out - IT'S CLOSED! Apparently the parent company has declared bankruptcy and they are closing restaurants all over.


 
Yep!  They closed the one here in Lakeland the first week of January with no warning given to the employees.  The Don Pablo's here was really terrible - so not much was lost.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

CAn we hit 1500 posts by the end of the week?

The LAWNMOWER TREE has apparently started a trend


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Im gettin an A+ in woodshop this year!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

The newest technology in defensive driving


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Wouldnt it be easier to just use deodorant?


----------



## ftwildernessguy

BigDaddyRog said:


> Wouldnt it be easier to just use deodorant?



I could never figure out those apehangers.  Is it really fun to ride like that?  How the heck do you turn?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Old bikers never die...they get reincarnated.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

BigDaddyRog said:


> Old bikers never die...they get reincarnated.



I think you need to go back to work.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ftwildernessguy said:


> I could never figure out those apehangers.  Is it really fun to ride like that?  How the heck do you turn?



Regular sized apes are exhausting....THOSE have to be torture.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ftwildernessguy said:


> I think you need to go back to work.



LOL...the wife was just saying the same thing!


----------



## stacktester

BigDaddyRog said:


> LOL...the wife was just saying the same thing!



I just wanna say something about both FWGuy's and Rog's posts. First of all that bike with the apehanger bars looks like a HD Fat Boy. I could be mistaken but it does to me and if it is, somebody took a beautiful machine and turned it into the biggest pile of scrap metal I've ever seen. What a waste of bike no matter what it is. 

As to Rog's pic I can understand the whole idea but look where the seat is. I mean come on Rog couldn't the seat have been somewheres else. Dead or alive I don't want to be that bag of bones lol. Beautiful ironwork though Rog whoever did it.


----------



## stacktester

des1954 said:


> Yep!  They closed the one here in Lakeland the first week of January with no warning given to the employees.  The Don Pablo's here was really terrible - so not much was lost.



My aunt and I went to the one here in Jax Friday night and it was closed as well. I always had good luck there. It was in a real busy area too so we were shocked. You know things are bad when huge chains are struggling like that.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

stacktester said:


> I just wanna say something about both FWGuy's and Rog's posts. First of all that bike with the apehanger bars looks like a HD Fat Boy. I could be mistaken but it does to me and if it is, somebody took a beautiful machine and turned it into the biggest pile of scrap metal I've ever seen. What a waste of bike no matter what it is.
> 
> As to Rog's pic I can understand the whole idea but look where the seat is. I mean come on Rog couldn't the seat have been somewheres else. Dead or alive I don't want to be that bag of bones lol. Beautiful ironwork though Rog whoever did it.



I see what you mean, anyone riding it has to ride shotgun (or the fact that you'd have to ride on the tailbone).  It is the machine doing the driving.  I guess even a harley man would take a back seat to that.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

more useless chit-chat, bringing up the #

I just burned olive oil.  My whole house is smokey.  I guess that's what happens when you try to cook dinner, help with math homework, give a bath and check the Dis board all at once.  I failed miserabley.


----------



## stacktester

PolynesianPixie said:


> more useless chit-chat, bringing up the #
> 
> I just burned olive oil.  My whole house is smokey.  I guess that's what happens when you try to cook dinner, help with math homework, give a bath and check the Dis board all at once.  I failed miserabley.



Yes my dear you have. Hopefully you didn't run the bathwater over too. Oooops you better run check.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

stacktester said:


> Yes my dear you have. Hopefully you didn't run the bathwater over too. Oooops you better run check.



Just got her out and handed her a towel.  Oh, she's clean, too!  Math homeowrk is almost done, dinner is being kept warm, I even put in a load of laundry.  Yeah, I think I've redeamed myself


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

PolynesianPixie said:


> Just got her out and handed her a towel.  Oh, she's clean, too!  Math homeowrk is almost done, dinner is being kept warm, I even put in a load of laundry.  Yeah, I think I've redeamed myself




I forgot to ask.... does your husband think that me, stacktester, rog, gatordad and Ftguy are ****'s or kids ?


----------



## Gatordad

i like to think of my self as a ***** **** ****** ******* ******** ***!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

bigdisneydaddy said:


> I forgot to ask.... does your husband think that me, stacktester, rog, gatordad and Ftguy are ****'s or kids ?



Should have seen that one coming.  When am I going to learn to sensor myself?

Ya' all are just big kids, right?


----------



## Shannone1

I have an interesting motorcycle shot from last fall.  Looks like a homemade job.  Kind of a go cart/motorcycle...


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> I have an interesting motorcycle shot from last fall.  Looks like a homemade job.  Kind of a go cart/motorcycle...



Thanks for changing the subject, Shannone.  I don't know how I manage to get myself in predicaments. 

I can post a pic of my DHs motorcycle.  Wait, let me find it.  of course, it isn't as exciting as the the above....just trying to move the conversation on.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Some Italian hot rod MV Agusta Brutale thingy


----------



## stacktester

Ami sometimes you should just stop while you're ahead.  

It just ain't worth going against this group.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

stacktester said:


> somebody took a beautiful machine and turned it into the biggest pile of scrap metal I've ever seen. What a waste of bike no matter what it is.
> *Did ya notice the exhaust??? LOL....the handlebar risers must be 18"...but I'll tell ya what...if he can ride that thing for more than an hour at 60mph, he's more of a man than me, in that position, his body acts as a sail, what a maroon, I mean tough guy.*
> 
> As to Rog's pic I can understand the whole idea but look where the seat is. I mean come on Rog couldn't the seat have been somewheres else. Dead or alive I don't want to be that bag of bones lol. Beautiful ironwork though Rog whoever did it.
> *Youre right, ya'd half to lay forward on it like a crotchrocket, but I seriously doubt that anyone rides that anywhere except up the ramp of the trailer and Im sure they push it to the bike show floor!! But, DAANG, its purrrty*


I dont know who made any of these...I was just skipping out of doing some work around the house and found them on the web.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

stacktester said:


> Ami sometimes you should just stop while you're ahead.
> 
> It just ain't worth going against this group.



What do you mean????


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


> Thanks for changing the subject, Shannone.  I don't know how I manage to get myself in predicaments.
> 
> I can post a pic of my DHs motorcycle.  Wait, let me find it.  of course, it isn't as exciting as the the above....just trying to move the conversation on.



I got your back


----------



## stacktester

PolynesianPixie said:


> What do you mean????



I was just quoting on Scott's comment about what your husband thinks we are lol.


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> Wouldnt it be easier to just use deodorant?


 
If you carefully read the road sign (Missouri Department of Transportation Office - Next Right).... do ya think the guy's going there to see if his bike is considered "street legal"????  Good grief!!!  His arms have got to go numb after about 15 minutes.  What was he thinking????  It doesn't even look good.  Oh well, as Forest Gump would say, "Stupid is as stupid does!"


----------



## tungpo1

LOL thats a true hell rider, Ive seen plenty of ape hangers (handle bars) but those will surely get your arms tired quick


----------



## tungpo1

PolynesianPixie said:


> Thanks for changing the subject, Shannone.  I don't know how I manage to get myself in predicaments.
> 
> I can post a pic of my DHs motorcycle.  Wait, let me find it.  of course, it isn't as exciting as the the above....just trying to move the conversation on.



Looks like a T-REXXX


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

You would need  a step ladder to put brake fluid in it.


----------



## tungpo1

bigdisneydaddy said:


> You would need  a step ladder to put brake fluid in it.



LOL I sure hop he jockey shifted it, I sure would have to pull in a clutch with my hand that high up.


----------



## ejmbibb

Hey, just to change the subject,  I just registered a new website the other day
www.rvusa.org  and have been playing with it.  What I am looking for is some input, and some free testing from some fellow dissers  
What do you guys think I should put on it, I am going to have a place for reviews of campgrounds, and rvs.  I think I might have a page to put clipart and graphics for camping etc.  but I am open to suggestions.

Thanks John

PS  I cleared this with rhonda first, I am not selling anything so its ok.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Looks very professional, great job....I'll be a reg when ya get it up and going. I would suggest getting a P.O. box though...dont need folks knowing your home address. I'll send ya some reviews of Louisiana State parks when youre ready for them.With all the folks on the boards here..you could get a great jumpstart on your CG reviews!


----------



## ejmbibb

Thanks Rog, I am not too worried about my address, if someone wants to come cut a hole in the side of my cardboard box and steal my alien defense helmet, they are more than welcome  
I am going to get the review part up and running soon,  I think I will have a place for the CG to put some info themselves at the top, and then a place to have people post their reviews below.
I have been working on the site for about an hr so far... lol so it's not too bad.  I made the logo myself, and just used a frontpage template for the rest, now I just need to fill in the blanks.

Thanks for the input, and thanks for the other day too, I cant wait to get home and get going on becoming a smaller me.
John


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ejmbibb said:


> Thanks Rog, I am not too worried about my address, if someone wants to come cut a hole in the side of my cardboard box and steal my alien defense helmet, they are more than welcome


 







> Thanks for the input, and thanks for the other day too, I cant wait to get home and get going on becoming a smaller me.
> John


 Anytime John, you can do it bro, and you owe it to yourself. I have 2 ears without much in between, so there's plenty of room to fill my ears with any questions, concerns, advice.....ANYTHING.


----------



## ejmbibb

I appreciate it, I told my wife about what we talked about and she thought you were funny and all around an ok guy...  I will be in touch I SWEAR.
John


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ejmbibb said:


> Hey, just to change the subject,  I just registered a new website the other day
> www.rvusa.org  and have been playing with it.  What I am looking for is some input, and some free testing from some fellow dissers
> What do you guys think I should put on it, I am going to have a place for reviews of campgrounds, and rvs.  I think I might have a page to put clipart and graphics for camping etc.  but I am open to suggestions.
> 
> Thanks John
> 
> PS  I cleared this with rhonda first, I am not selling anything so its ok.



Looks good John!  I'd be happy to review a place or two myself!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gotcha bookmarked, John.  Hey, if you need any help with tips like Kungloosh instructions or how to make a bar of soap out of those little nibs you find in the shower, just let ol' FWGuy know!


----------



## ejmbibb

ftwildernessguy said:


> Gotcha bookmarked, John.  Hey, if you need any help with tips like Kungloosh instructions or how to make a bar of soap out of those little nibs you find in the shower, just let ol' FWGuy know!



Do the instructions include how to get rid of the extra short curlies?  

I will have a whole page dedicated just to kungaloosh.... with a link to KA


----------



## ejmbibb

Thanks everyone, I am working on it as we speak, but could someone do me a favor, try some of the email links and send me something.  Even junk mail lets me pretend that someone likes me  LOL


Thanks John


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Hey John!  You just got to post 1400!!!!!


----------



## ejmbibb

WOW, and this is post 100 for me, I am gonna go play the powerball maybe this is my lucky day


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Worth a shot!

I just sent you an email.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

ejmbibb said:


> I will have a whole page dedicated just to kungaloosh.... with a link to KA



I think I'm gonna cry.


----------



## ejmbibb

5 weeks until we are at the fort, so that means 4 weeks 4 days until we leave  YEAHH, 

I now return you to your regular posts.....


----------



## LONE-STAR

ejmbibb said:


> WOW, and this is post 100 for me, I am gonna go play the powerball maybe this is my lucky day



We both broke 100 post today.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

LONE-STAR said:


> We both broke 100 post today.



I broke wind today.


(whoa.....whens the last time ya heard THAT expression??? Im Really startin to show my age...thank god I dont act it!!)


----------



## LONE-STAR

BigDaddyRog said:


> I broke wind today.
> 
> 
> (whoa.....whens the last time ya heard THAT expression??? Im Really startin to show my age...thank god I dont act it!!)



Only today


----------



## clkelley

BigDaddyRog said:


> Im Really startin to show my age...thank god I dont act it!!)




Doesn't good wine and good whiskey get better with age??


----------



## ftwildernessguy

clkelley said:


> Doesn't good wine and good whiskey get better with age??



Good Kungaloosh, however, must be consumed immediately.


----------



## homebrew2

clkelley said:


> Doesn't good wine and good whiskey get better with age??



Only if ya leave it in the barrel


----------



## LONE-STAR

clkelley said:


> Doesn't good wine and good whiskey get better with age??



Never had any long enough to find out.


----------



## AuburnJen92

ftwildernessguy said:


> Good Kungaloosh, however, must be consumed immediately.



I second that.


----------



## ejmbibb

You know if it wasn't so dog gone cold outside, and in the house, I would go make a kungaloosh in the new machine right now, but I think I will drink the spiced rum straight to warm up


----------



## AuburnJen92

oh, kungaloosh warms you right up...trust me

a version of kunglaloosh was a staple in my college days...this floridian did not like alabama winters


----------



## ejmbibb

I'm a hearty sort, and cold doesn't usually bother me, but when the temp is in single digits, and the wind chill is in the negs, then brrrrrrr.  I dont even want to touch an ice cube right now


----------



## AuburnJen92

kungaloosh only needs ice cubes if you do...


----------



## LONE-STAR

Ejmbibb If you get the lemon law on your truck what you gonna get.


----------



## ejmbibb

LONE-STAR said:


> Ejmbibb If you get the lemon law on your truck what you gonna get.



We haven't decided, trailer is big enough that we are pretty locked into a one ton of some sort, I have never owned anything but ford trucks, this is third dually, and about 12th superduty.  My dealer has really nice, 08 f450 king ranch that is that awesome copper color, but I am a little scared. LOL  I don't like dodges, just never have, maybe look into chevy. We will see.


----------



## LONE-STAR

ejmbibb said:


> We haven't decided, trailer is big enough that we are pretty locked into a one ton of some sort, I have never owned anything but ford trucks, this is third dually, and about 12th superduty.  My dealer has really nice, 08 f450 king ranch that is that awesome copper color, but I am a little scared. LOL  I don't like dodges, just never have, maybe look into chevy. We will see.



I am not sure about any of the diesels with the new emissions laws. I had a 2000 7.3 F-350 4x4 loved that truck it was that burnt amber color. Now I have a 05 f-350 4x4 6.0 70,000 miles no problems yet. As for dodge thats what my DW drives its a good truck that thing will pull. Oh yeah those F-450 are nice.


----------



## Gatordad

I have a Nissan, in a few years we will trade to something bigger.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Every day I try to set a goal for myself.  Today's goal - hit 2200 posts.


----------



## ntsammy5

ftwildernessguy said:


> Every day I try to set a goal for myself.  Today's goal - hit 2200 posts.



My goal is to beat you to 2200.  Well look at that --mission accomplished!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

ntsammy5 said:


> My goal is to beat you to 2200.  Well look at that --mission accomplished!



Curses - foiled again.


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


> My goal is to beat you to 2200. Well look at that --mission accomplished!


 


ftwildernessguy said:


> Curses - foiled again.


 
Jim - You are very kind - you only allowed this to happen because it was Al's *61st *birthday!  What a gentleman!

​


----------



## clkelley

Amatuers, gettin close to 6000 myself


----------



## LONE-STAR

I just want to get to 200 by the end of the weekend. So yall type alot this weekend so I will have something to reply to.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

I shoot for Quality vs Quantity


----------



## ntsammy5

bigdisneydaddy said:


> I shoot for Quality vs Quantity



Not me!


----------



## stacktester

bigdisneydaddy said:


> I shoot for Quality vs Quantity



Most of my posts were talking trash about BigDisneyDaddy lol. Every once in a while I post something woreth reading.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

stacktester said:


> Most of my posts were talking trash about BigDisneyDaddy lol. Every once in a while I post something woreth reading.



I agree with that  

Here I am just minding my own business


----------



## ejmbibb

stacktester said:


> Most of my posts were talking trash about BigDisneyDaddy lol. Every once in a while I post something woreth reading.



Did you two have a fight? Or do you just not like each other??  Just wondering.


----------



## Gatordad

donnie ruined his magic.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

ejmbibb said:


> Did you two have a fight? Or do you just not like each other??  Just wondering.




Just good natured ribbing, thats all, nothing more, 2 people with a sardonic wit.


----------



## des1954

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Just good natured ribbing, thats all, nothing more, 2 people with a sardonic wit.


 
....and vying for Ms. Sundee's attention!!!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

I think I have that one wrapped up. If it werent for the stories about how cute his daughter is they would have to tie a pork chop to Donnie to get the dog to play with him.


----------



## stacktester

bigdisneydaddy said:


> I think I have that one wrapped up. If it werent for the stories about how cute his daughter is they would have to tie a pork chop to Donnie to get the dog to play with him.



That was a really good and needed laugh out loud. It's gonna take a while to have a good comeback on that one. Indeed my fair opponent that dagger was felt deeply. Oh well, at least I'll probably see and spend more time with Sundee this year.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

stacktester said:


> That was a really good and needed laugh out loud. It's gonna take a while to have a good comeback on that one. Indeed my fair opponent that dagger was felt deeply. Oh well, at least I'll probably see and spend more time with Sundee this year.




Which once again brings me back to the quality vs quantity arguement


----------



## LONE-STAR

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Which once again brings me back to the quality vs quantity arguement



There are occasions where quantity beats quality. For example the amount of hot dogs eaten at a eating contest.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

LONE-STAR said:


> There are occasions where quantity beats quality. For example the amount of hot dogs eaten at a eating contest.




Beer.... quantity vs quality...... talk amongst yourselves


----------



## ejmbibb

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Beer.... quantity vs quality...... talk amongst yourselves



Oh there is nothing to talk about here, it has to be quality with beer, I can't even smell some of those cheap beers.  I will drink big brands, like Lite, or Corrs, but would rather have a Sam Adams or Petes.  JMHO


----------



## ntsammy5

Hmmmmmm  Beer.  My favorite topic:

I prefer quality AND quantity.  I love Moosehead (go figure), Harp, Peroni, Stella, Hefeweizen, Labatts, Molsons, Peroni, Czech Pilsner, la fin DuMonde, and lots more!  I like almost anything on tap -- I love the beers of the world in Epcot ---  I just love beer.  I'm drinking a Dos Equis right now.


----------



## LONE-STAR

ejmbibb said:


> Oh there is nothing to talk about here, it has to be quality with beer, I can't even smell some of those cheap beers.  I will drink big brands, like Lite, or Corrs, but would rather have a Sam Adams or Petes.  JMHO



Coors Light is the beer of choice for me.(quality) But sometimes we get the 30 packs of Keystone Light (quantity) After 5 or 6 they all start to taste the same


----------



## ejmbibb

Since you are a beer expert,  back in the dark ages, when I was in college, we drank a beer from Canada I think,  It was in a blue bottle, but the cool thing was that the bottom of one bottle had a recess that you used to open another.  Do you know what kind of beer it was???  The brain cells that used to know have long been killed by other types of alcohol, recently that has been kungaloosh.  What an invention.... so glad I found it.


----------



## ntsammy5

ejmbibb said:


> It was in a blue bottle, but the cool thing was that the bottom of one bottle had a recess that you used to open another.



Do you mean Thunder Bay beer?  I haven't thought of that in years!  I don't remember a blue bottle, but I remember the bottle opener on the bottom.


----------



## ejmbibb

ntsammy5 said:


> Do you mean Thunder Bay beer?  I haven't thought of that in years!  I don't remember a blue bottle, but I remember the bottle opener on the bottom.



It might have been,  but I remember a blue bottle, like maybe glacier something.....  hmmm can't remember.


----------



## ntsammy5

ejmbibb said:


> It might have been,  but I remember a blue bottle, like maybe glacier something.....  hmmm can't remember.



Then there's Kokanee Glacier beer brewed in BC.  Had that some when I was out in Ft Lewis WA.  Had a blue label but I don't think it had a bottle opener on the bottom.  It was good though.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

ejmbibb said:


> Since you are a beer expert,  back in the dark ages, when I was in college, we drank a beer from Canada I think,  It was in a blue bottle, but the cool thing was that the bottom of one bottle had a recess that you used to open another.  Do you know what kind of beer it was???  The brain cells that used to know have long been killed by other types of alcohol, recently that has been kungaloosh.  What an invention.... so glad I found it.




Kinda reminds me of chain smoking.... light one off the last one.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Doesnt Labatts come in a blue bottle? And I THINK its Canadian.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

If ya aint got the bottle opening bottom on your beer bottle....ya could always kick back and get the job done like this...




A built in opener with alotta sole!!


----------



## stacktester

Rog how do you do it? You should change your name to Mr. Resourceful lol. You always find the good stuff.


----------



## ejmbibb

Leave it to you BDR, only you could find a picture of them LOL.


----------



## stacktester

ejmbibb said:


> Leave it to you BDR, only you could find a picture of them LOL.



LMAO. That was just too funny. We must've hit the button at the same time lol.


----------



## ejmbibb

stacktester said:


> LMAO. That was just too funny. We must've hit the button at the same time lol.



Great minds .....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

stink alike


----------



## ntsammy5

Admit it Rog.  You made those with photo shop, right?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

lol....nope..their ACTUAL sandals...but at $55 bucks a pair...id rather carry one on my keychain for .99 and go bare foot!!!


----------



## ejmbibb

I just realized that I have been on here all day, between posting and making directions for the lamp post.  I need a life... other than dis life.   yikes


----------



## BeadyLady

For the record - my DD owns those sandals, and I KNOW she did not pay $55, couldn't, wouldn't


----------



## PolynesianPixie

My DH has those sandles.  I bought them for him for father's day.


----------



## ntsammy5

PolynesianPixie said:


> My DH has those sandles.  I bought them for him for father's day.



What a thoughtful gift!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> What a thoughtful gift!



What can I say?  I'm a giver.


----------



## ejmbibb

Those sandals scare me,  if the opener is on the bottom, what happens when you step in doggie doo near the new pet pen thing, and if it is on the top, I wouldn't open a bottle with it after it spent the day with my foot on it.  Also, what good is a sandal you have to take off every 20 steps to open your next beer?  I would be walking barefoot with one foot all the time.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Well, you just need to watch where you are going!   Yuck already!!!

 My DH has become very good at working in opening a bottle within steps. He is a very efficient person.  It is a rather fluid movement ~ step, step, pop! (becoming less fluid with every beer ~step, step, sway, pop!)


----------



## LarryJ

ejmbibb said:


> Also, what good is a sandal you have to take off every 20 steps to open your next beer?  I would be walking barefoot with one foot all the time.



 

Larry


----------



## LONE-STAR

ejmbibb said:


> Those sandals scare me,  if the opener is on the bottom, what happens when you step in doggie doo near the new pet pen thing, and if it is on the top, I wouldn't open a bottle with it after it spent the day with my foot on it.  Also, what good is a sandal you have to take off every 20 steps to open your next beer?  I would be walking barefoot with one foot all the time.



I agree with you. Plus just get some Coors light twist off, problem solved. Unless you been rubbing someones feet.    Then better wash the hands. Then twist open the beer.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Geez, see if I ever get _you guys_ these flip flops for father's day!


----------



## LONE-STAR

PolynesianPixie said:


> Geez, see if I ever get _you guys_ these flip flops for father's day!



Well there still a cool idea.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Well, if you're trying to butter me up, it's working.


----------



## LONE-STAR

PolynesianPixie said:


> Well, if you're trying to butter me up, it's working.



Butter?    I thought we where talking about beer and shoes.


----------



## PolynesianPixie




----------



## des1954

Geesh folks!!! How could we let this thread get to the middle of page two???  Unbelievable! Inconceivable!! 

Okay ---- so who's going to be watching the season premiere of LOST tonight??


----------



## PolynesianPixie

des1954 said:


> Geesh folks!!! How could we let this thread get to the middle of page two???  Unbelievable! Inconceivable!!
> 
> Okay ---- so who's going to be watching the season premiere of LOST tonight??



It's a sad sad thing when we don't have enough useless chit chat!  I never really started watching Lost.  With all these kids I have, there isn't a lot of time for TV in the evenings.  I will be around tonight and thought about watching it, but have I missed too much to really catch on?


BTW, Deb~ we would love to include you in the WWW (wild women's weekend)!  Are you thinking about it?  No pressure, but it would be great if you could join us!


----------



## ntsammy5

des1954 said:


> Okay ---- so who's going to be watching the season premiere of LOST tonight??



One word - TIVO


----------



## Shannone1

I will be watching Lost.  It feels like FOREVER since it was on.  I watched the enhanced repeat of last years finale that was on last night.  I was glad they did that....I had forgotten a lot ofthe subplots !!


----------



## Shannone1

We had a wind storm come through here on Tuesday night and our trampoline wsa destroyed.  The wind picked it up and it flipped and rolled over 2 acres of our property before finally stopping.  I had been wanting to get rid of it because the kids don't use it much anymore, but I was hoping to get some $$ for it !!  

Our wild weather continues.  On Tuesday we had 5 inches of snow of the ground, Wednesday it was 47 degrees and it all melted.  Yesterday we had a high of 15 and school were closed because of all the ice on the backroads.  

What a winter it has been !!


----------



## ntsammy5

Shannone1 said:


> I will be watching Lost.  It feels like FOREVER since it was on.



Maybe we should start a poll on how long people think its been since it was on last.


----------



## Shannone1

ntsammy5 said:


> Maybe we should start a poll on how long people think its been since it was on last.



  Yeah, yeah , yeah !!


----------



## Shannone1

Anyone know what's up with the Disney ads appearing with our posts today ??


----------



## ntsammy5

Shannone1 said:


> Our wild weather continues.  On Tuesday we had 5 inches of snow of the ground, Wednesday it was 47 degrees and it all melted.  Yesterday we had a high of 15 and school were closed because of all the ice on the backroads.



They clocked 90+mph gusts where I work in downtown Buffalo and the wind blew Lake Erie into a small part of the city -- the surge was 11 feet -- 2nd largest ever recorded.  Plus the temp dropped more than 30 degrees in 3 hours - AND - NYC, for the first time since they started keeping records, had no measurable snow during January.  Things are certainly screwy.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Shannone1 said:


> Anyone know what's up with the Disney ads appearing with our posts today ??  [/QUOTE
> 
> Terrorist activity.  I'm not paranoid, you know.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

ntsammy5 said:


> They clocked 90+mph gusts where I work in downtown Buffalo and the wind blew Lake Erie into a small part of the city -- the surge was 11 feet -- 2nd largest ever recorded.  Plus the temp dropped more than 30 degrees in 3 hours - AND - NYC, for the first time since they started keeping records, had no measurable snow during January.  Things are certainly screwy.



All the more reason for a WDW trip!!  It is 79 and sunny here today


----------



## ftwildernessguy

ntsammy5 said:


> They clocked 90+mph gusts where I work in downtown Buffalo and the wind blew Lake Erie into a small part of the city -- the surge was 11 feet -- 2nd largest ever recorded.  Plus the temp dropped more than 30 degrees in 3 hours - AND - NYC, for the first time since they started keeping records, had no measurable snow during January.  Things are certainly screwy.



So that's what my outlaws were whining about.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> We had a wind storm come through here on Tuesday night and our trampoline wsa destroyed.  The wind picked it up and it flipped and rolled over 2 acres of our property before finally stopping.  I had been wanting to get rid of it because the kids don't use it much anymore, but I was hoping to get some $$ for it !!
> 
> Our wild weather continues.  On Tuesday we had 5 inches of snow of the ground, Wednesday it was 47 degrees and it all melted.  Yesterday we had a high of 15 and school were closed because of all the ice on the backroads.
> 
> What a winter it has been !!



We've had the same wind.  Our trampoline remains intact, but the wind blew our patio table so it got stuck on the porch railings, upside down and hanging off the edge!  The ice cometh tonight!


----------



## ntsammy5

ftwildernessguy said:


> So that's what my outlaws were whining about.



Probably


----------



## PolynesianPixie

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> All the more reason for a WDW trip!!  It is 79 and sunny here today



Rub it in, why don't ya!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

quOTE=PolynesianPixie;22900963]Rub it in, why don't ya![/QUOTE]

Not rubbing it in, just giving a good excuse for a trip to the Ft


----------



## PolynesianPixie

fldisneymommyto2 said:


> quOTE=PolynesianPixie;22900963]Rub it in, why don't ya!



Not rubbing it in, just giving a good excuse for a trip to the Ft [/QUOTE]

Hey, any excuse is a good excuse to me!  It's 27 here, 79 there~that works!


----------



## ynottony99

des1954 said:


> Geesh folks!!! How could we let this thread get to the middle of page two???  Unbelievable! Inconceivable!!
> 
> Okay ---- so who's going to be watching the season premiere of LOST tonight??




*I will be watching.   I don't want to spoil it for anyone, but I know what the Island is.  It is just a holographic program that "Locke" is running while serving on the Star Ship Enterprise. Really gotta get me one of them Holodecks.  Me and Kate lost on some island...............but I digress.  I submit photographic evidence to support my claim.    *.


----------



## LONE-STAR

I thought of a cool ending for this show. They could have Jack and Kate geting off a ride at MGM and saying that was a cool ride. So the show would end that the whole thing was just a ride at MGM. That is when Disney could introduce there new ride called LOST so then you would have to come to MGM and ride it to see how the show would really end.  Oh, yes I will watch Lost later tonight.


----------



## des1954

LONE-STAR said:


> I thought of a cool ending for this show.
> 
> *How can it end??? It appears Jack is going crazy trying to get BACK to the island! (Ben warned him!)*
> 
> They could have Jack and Kate geting off.... *EH????*
> 
> 
> *(OH, I quit reading too soon)..... *a ride at MGM and saying that was a cool ride. So the show would end that the whole thing was just a ride at MGM. That is when Disney could introduce there new ride called LOST so then you would have to come to MGM and ride it to see how the show would really end.  That's kind of reminiscent of St. Elsewhere & it all being the dream of an autistic boy staring into a snow globe.  Freaky!!!
> 
> *Disney will stop at nothing to keep the parks crowded! Good idea, L.S.!!*
> 
> Oh, yes I will watch Lost later tonight.


----------



## des1954

ynottony99 said:


> *I will be watching.  I don't want to spoil it for anyone, but I know what the Island is. It is just a holographic program that "Locke" is running while serving on the Star Ship Enterprise. Really gotta get me one of them Holodecks. Me and Kate lost on some island...............but I digress. I submit photographic evidence to support my claim. *.


 
Holy Carp, Tony!!! EVERYONE appears on Star Trek at one time or another! Kinda like the original Twilight Zone! (Yep, Shatner was on that too!)


----------



## LONE-STAR

Nobody posting must all be watching LOST.


----------



## Gillian

I'm glad they're all away.  Who knew there could be Lost spoilers here on the camping board??  

*runs off to watch Lost before the fiends ruin it*


----------



## LONE-STAR

Ok LOST is over.


----------



## des1954

LONE-STAR said:


> Ok LOST is over.


 
....and I _still_ can't see where this is going!!! Flash-back's, flash-forwards.... John Locke appearing on the Star Ship Enterprise???? How can Hurley endlessly trek thru the jungle and not lose any weight??? Will Kate & Sawyer call the whole thing off? (Sawyer - mmmmm!) Is the island going to mysteriously re-incarnate Charlie??? If Locke came back to life, why didn't the rest of the Dharma people??? Who are the people "rescuing" the crash survivors? Just _what _is Jacob? Ohhhhhhhh... I am sooooooo confused!! 



 



 





http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb113_ZN&utm_id=7921


----------



## LONE-STAR

des1954 said:


> ....and I _still_ can't see where this is going!!! Flash-back's, flash-forwards.... John Locke appearing on the Star Ship Enterprise???? How can Hurley endlessly trek thru the jungle and not lose any weight??? Will Kate & Sawyer call the whole thing off? (Sawyer - mmmmm!) Is the island going to mysteriously re-incarnate Charlie??? If Locke came back to life, why didn't the rest of the Dharma people??? Who are the people "rescuing" the crash survivors? Just _what _is Jacob? Ohhhhhhhh... I am sooooooo confused!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb113_ZN&utm_id=7921



Like I tell everybody thats why they call it LOST. Its not that they are lost we are.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

One more post till 1500!!!!!


----------



## ejmbibb

I did 1400 so I will try for 1500.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

JOHN!!! Where Ya been.....I havent seen ya for a day or two.


----------



## ejmbibb

Just lurking and playing in the photo board.  Been trying to get some things done on the new website too, I got Tina's ad up, Rhonda's ad fixed and tungpo's link working,  and I installed some advertising.  Trying to find a computer geek to help me get the bulletin board and review script working with each other.

We leave for the fort 3 weeks from today.  I can't wait.  But I am pretty worried how I am gonna do with the pain.  Dw wants me to get ecv, but I don't want to look like a lazy fat guy all day.  

What you been up too?


----------



## terri01p

des1954 said:


> ....and I _still_ can't see where this is going!!! Flash-back's, flash-forwards.... John Locke appearing on the Star Ship Enterprise???? How can Hurley endlessly trek thru the jungle and not lose any weight??? Will Kate & Sawyer call the whole thing off? (Sawyer - mmmmm!) Is the island going to mysteriously re-incarnate Charlie??? If Locke came back to life, why didn't the rest of the Dharma people??? Who are the people "rescuing" the crash survivors? Just _what _is Jacob? Ohhhhhhhh... I am sooooooo confused!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb113_ZN&utm_id=7921




Hehe, Hurley would so be me...we went to WDW for 10 days last year and we all did the same activities and ate about the same foods and walked, walked, walked my dh lost 7 pounds, my dd lost 10 pounds  and no kidding I gained 6 pounds... What the heck was that crap !


----------



## LONE-STAR

ejmbibb said:


> Just lurking and playing in the photo board.  Been trying to get some things done on the new website too, I got Tina's ad up, Rhonda's ad fixed and tungpo's link working,  and I installed some advertising.  Trying to find a computer geek to help me get the bulletin board and review script working with each other.
> 
> We leave for the fort 3 weeks from today.  I can't wait.  But I am pretty worried how I am gonna do with the pain.  Dw wants me to get ecv, but I don't want to look like a lazy fat guy all day.
> 
> What you been up too?



Get the ECV who cares what people thank. My dad is 63 he had back surgery that did not go well. So he cant walk any more but looks just fine and he weights around 340-360. You may get some looks but who cares you dont know them anyway. It makes me mad when people judge people that use a ecv. On our last trip I cracked my foot at BB I still walked on it most of the trip. (I can be hard headed didn't want to use my dads extra ecv) I did use my dads extra ecv some and I did get some looks. Have a great trip.


----------



## terri01p

ejmbibb said:


> Just lurking and playing in the photo board.  Been trying to get some things done on the new website too, I got Tina's ad up, Rhonda's ad fixed and tungpo's link working,  and I installed some advertising.  Trying to find a computer geek to help me get the bulletin board and review script working with each other.
> 
> We leave for the fort 3 weeks from today.  I can't wait.  But I am pretty worried how I am gonna do with the pain.  Dw wants me to get ecv, but I don't want to look like a lazy fat guy all day.
> 
> What you been up too?



My oldest dd is in a wheelchair, trust me we know how hard it can be,  after you drive an ecv for a while you won't even care about what others think...health first !!!


----------



## kc5grw

What better place to rack up some useless posts. I've been a member of the boards since 2003 and have fewer posts than my 2 DDs which have been members for a week.


----------



## Gatordad

I'm back.  They wouldn't let me take the cart on the ship.  we ate a lot.  I'm now Big Daddy Gatordad.


----------



## Rhonda

Gatordad said:


> I'm back.  They wouldn't let me take the cart on the ship.  we ate a lot.  I'm now Big Daddy Gatordad.



Welcome back!!


----------



## Gatordad

thanks for having me back.  there's something to be said for sitting in the woods burning charcoal, drinking beer and speeding around in your golf cart.

cruising is fun, but too formal.  be here now, eat then blah blah blah.....


----------



## stacktester

Gatordad said:


> I'm back.  They wouldn't let me take the cart on the ship.  we ate a lot.  I'm now Big Daddy Gatordad.



Welcome back Pete. You didn't miss much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ejmbibb

I just made a banner for my site, http://www.rvusa.org its down at the bottom, I like it, my wife likes the original I made at the top, could you guys check it out and let me know what you think. 

Thanks guys, and girls.  I want the site to be fun and informative.  I am working on getting a review page going for the campgrounds and rv's, as well as a bulletin board for everyone to yak about campgrounds other than the fort  .  As soon as I have the login part hooked together, I will let you all know so you can use you same name if you want,  (is bigdaddyrog the same under any other name????)

Thanks
John

PS I got tinah's link, tungpo's link and rhonda's link all working, click around you will find them..

thanks again


----------



## Rhonda

ejmbibb said:


> I just made a banner for my site, http://www.rvusa.org its down at the bottom, I like it, my wife likes the original I made at the top, could you guys check it out and let me know what you think.



Oooh - I like that new banner!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> I'm back.  They wouldn't let me take the cart on the ship.  we ate a lot.  I'm now Big Daddy Gatordad.



Boy, I can't believe I'm gonna say this, but, I'm glad you're back


----------



## Gatordad

come on now, i'm fun.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Mm-hmm. yep.  Ok, I'll admit.  You're fun.

Sooooo, did you _have_ fun on your trip?????  Did you gamble away your kids college savings?????  Did you go to St. Barths??????  It's not WDW, but a small trip report would be ok, especially if its on the useless chit chat thread.


----------



## Eeyore'sthebest

I like the banner on your website.  Looks great!
And Rhonda, I didn't know you were with DU.  This year I paid for my Disney cruise with points but the next one we book on board will be with cash.  I think I have just found an agent to transfer that reservation to.  

When do they usually announce the 2010 cruises or the Panama cruises for 09?


----------



## LONE-STAR

What a game Giants WIN!


----------



## ejmbibb

I hate the pats!!!  I don't like the giants.... but way to go!!!!!  That was amazing....  and Belechek (SP) showed his true colors,  walking off field before end of the game.  Cheater and a poor sport.


----------



## stacktester

ejmbibb said:


> I hate the pats!!!  I don't like the giants.... but way to go!!!!!  That was amazing....  and Belechek (SP) showed his true colors,  walking off field before end of the game.  Cheater and a poor sport.



Yeah very unsportsmanlike. Coughlin used to be our coach here in Jax and I was glad for him. Bill should've stayed to congratulate him.


----------



## LONE-STAR

I am not a big sports fan. When I root for a team its Texas 1st. If no Texas then it dosent matter. But I like the Manning brothers.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Belechek walking off was just silly


----------



## ejmbibb

Eli got MVP


----------



## LONE-STAR

ejmbibb said:


> Eli got MVP



He deserved it


----------



## Gatordad

The Giants winning deserves it's own thread.

GO BIG BLUE

where is that packer fan now?


----------



## LONE-STAR

Gatordad said:


> The Giants winning deserves it's own thread.
> 
> GO BIG BLUE
> 
> where is that packer fan now?



But how do we tie this to FW to give it its own thread


----------



## Gatordad

duh, I'm a Giants fan and I go to FW.  we could secretly ask what bus the Giants would take to get the golf cart to see what site they got becaused they faxed in their request.


----------



## Gatordad

Peacocks rally to win one at home
by The Associated Press Sunday February 03, 2008, 8:44 PM
Todd Sowell had 19 points, 13 rebounds and four blocked shots to lead a struggling St. Peter's College men's basketball team to a 78-68 win over Manhattan on the home court in Jersey City today.

Nick Leon added 20 points for the Peacocks (5-17, 2-10 in Metro Atlantic Athletic Conference), while Darrell Lampley had 18 and Wesley Jenkins finished with 12. Antoine Pearson scored 19 points for the Jaspers (8-14, 2-10), while Darryl Crawford came off the bench to record 15 points and three steals.


Manhattan led for most of the first half, but St. Peter's rallied late and took a 33-32 lead at the break. The teams then opened the second half by trading baskets before Sowell put the Peacocks ahead for good by making a layup with 16:46 left to play.

St. Peter's then led by as much as 10 points before the Jaspers rallied late, cutting the lead to 66-64 when Pearson made three free throws with 3:08 remaining. They would not get any closer, though, as the Peacocks closed the game with 12-4 run.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Well they won the superbowl so they probably are going to WDW.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Gatordad said:


> Peacocks rally to win one at home
> by The Associated Press Sunday February 03, 2008, 8:44 PM
> Todd Sowell had 19 points, 13 rebounds and four blocked shots to lead a struggling St. Peter's College men's basketball team to a 78-68 win over Manhattan on the home court in Jersey City today.
> 
> Nick Leon added 20 points for the Peacocks (5-17, 2-10 in Metro Atlantic Athletic Conference), while Darrell Lampley had 18 and Wesley Jenkins finished with 12. Antoine Pearson scored 19 points for the Jaspers (8-14, 2-10), while Darryl Crawford came off the bench to record 15 points and three steals.
> 
> 
> Manhattan led for most of the first half, but St. Peter's rallied late and took a 33-32 lead at the break. The teams then opened the second half by trading baskets before Sowell put the Peacocks ahead for good by making a layup with 16:46 left to play.
> 
> St. Peter's then led by as much as 10 points before the Jaspers rallied late, cutting the lead to 66-64 when Pearson made three free throws with 3:08 remaining. They would not get any closer, though, as the Peacocks closed the game with 12-4 run.



The Otters will make a comeback


----------



## Gatordad

Otters are done.  They can't compete with the Plumage of the Cocks


----------



## LONE-STAR

Gatordad said:


> Otters are done.  They can't compete with the Plumage of the Cocks



Maybe the gators will get them both.


----------



## RvUsa

Just wanted to let yins know that I changed my ID from ejmbib to RvUsa.  I made a page on my site with all the clipart about the fort I could find.  Just go to http://www.RvUsa.Org and click on the fort wilderness link.  You can use my site to add them to your sigs and avatar etc.  If you have any others I should add, just let me know.

John


----------



## RvUsa

WOW THAT'S WEIRD!!  I was looking at the main page looking for post that I haven't read and saw my name instead of ejmbibb and it caught me off guard.  LOL  just some useless chit chat, or is that a useless fact ....


----------



## Colson39

Just saying hi   No I am not dead....lol.  I still lurk this forum from time to time, just not on a daily basis anymore.  

Just went to Disney last weekend for our one year anniversary, stayed at the Riverside.  Was a great weekend, had some great food, no lines, perfect weather.  Ended up extending our trip till Monday.

Woke up Monday morning around 7 to head back home, on the way out to the cars I said to my wife "Why are there so many people just sitting in their cars with the car running?".

Got in my car.

Went to clean the wet windshield.

Heard the nice sound of wipers going over ice.

Realized that all the windows were iced over...lol.

The entire wood bridge at Riverside was iced over as well, it was a very cold morning (freeze warning that night).  First time I've ever had to de-ice my windows in Florida, crazy!

Glad to see everyone still around, I still read a lot of the posts, just don't spend every waking minute here anymore....lol.

Next trip to the Fort won't be till Halloween, but that's going to be fun!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Holy Guacamole!  Gator, did you see this?!?!


Glad to see you're still in one piece, Colson.  How's the baby and Mom-to-be?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

What the....COLSON!!!!! You disappear for months, and are often the topic of conversation here......and you FINALLY make a post...and ALL YOU TELL US IS ITS FRIGGIN COLD?????????????? Whats UP??? Baby News....complain about how bad we rip on you.....Give us sump'm bro!!!!!!


----------



## Colson39

Baby is doing great, looks like he's going to be a big one   Momma to be is doing great as well, although he's kicking around a lot lately.

Last night at the Superbowl party we were at he must have really wanted to watch the game cause he was kicking all night long...lol.

Oh, and the name changed, we were going to go with Declan but I just couldn't convince my wife 100%.

So the final and one and only name will be........

Reilly Russell Olson (Russell is my dad's name)

And that is 100% definite, considering that our parents already are buying stuff with the name embroidered on it...lol.


----------



## Colson39

BigDaddyRog said:


> What the....COLSON!!!!! You disappear for months, and are often the topic of conversation here......and you FINALLY make a post...and ALL YOU TELL US IS ITS FRIGGIN COLD?????????????? Whats UP??? Baby News....complain about how bad we rip on you.....Give us sump'm bro!!!!!!



lol, so you guys are ripping on me huh??? 

It's just been a crazy time with the baby and all, and work had gotten real busy as well.  I still read the forum from time to time, but rarely had the time to post (or to answer questions...lol).

So who are these people ripping on me, you miss me that much? 

P.S. Oh, and the official due date is April 19th


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Gatordad wanted to shoot bottle rockets at you in the dark!!! He's mean like that. I told him we should leave a candle lit for you, but he insisted you get pelted with small firearms!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Gatordad wanted to shoot bottle rockets at you in the dark!!! He's mean like that. I told him we should leave a candle lit for you, but he insisted you get pelted with small firearms!!!


----------



## Colson39

BigDaddyRog said:


> Gatordad wanted to shoot bottle rockets at you in the dark!!! He's mean like that. I told him we should leave a candle lit for you, but he insisted you get pelted with small firearms!!!



I am well versed in the art of bottle rocket evasion.  Numerous times growing up I dealt with bottle rockets and roman candles, his powers will not work on me!!! 

He's just jealous we look so good with shaved heads


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Ummm.....Stay away from the Colson's Crossing thread, someone ....ummm.......stole my identity, yeah....and was posting under my Dis name....after they ran up all my credit card bills!!!


----------



## ynottony99

Rog, you know, Gatordad will be back from his cruise someday.


----------



## RvUsa

BigDaddyRog said:


> Ummm.....Stay away from the Colson's Crossing thread, someone ....ummm.......stole my identity, yeah....and was posting under my Dis name....after they ran up all my credit card bills!!!



Never expected that to come back and bite ya on the butt did ya????


----------



## Colson39

No worries, Rog just had all this pent up emotion from my absence, he just had so much pain from my not being here that he lashed out.

It's alright Rog, I forgive you 

P.S. I assume your check is in the mail....lol


----------



## terri01p

Colson39 I think you were really checking the threads from time to time and just never responding, I think you were just sitting back letting people act the fool, I've seen you around a couple of times.

That's good that you are getting things done for the baby and work, I would rather hear that. Just wait until the baby comes you really won't be heard from, every minute will be with the baby or trying to get some sleep.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Now is Gatordad MIA? He hasn't posted to "his" thread today. Gotta keep posting if you wanna make that 5000 post goal


----------



## Gatordad

unfortunately, he's still here...... he thought he lost his magic, but alas, it was the white castles if we ignore him, maybe he'll just go away.


----------



## Colson39

terri01p said:


> Colson39 I think you were really checking the threads from time to time and just never responding, I think you were just sitting back letting people act the fool, I've seen you around a couple of times.
> 
> That's good that you are getting things done for the baby and work, I would rather hear that. Just wait until the baby comes you really won't be heard from, every minute will be with the baby or trying to get some sleep.



Oh I still read the forum from time to time during my absense, you are correct.  I mean, it's not like I all of a sudden became not obsessed with the Fort 

Fortunately I missed most of the posts of people acting the fool, made it funnier in the end actually...lol


----------



## ynottony99

Colson39 said:


> Fortunately I missed most of the posts of people acting the fool, ...lol



Oh we weren't *acting*!!!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

ynottony99 said:


> Oh we weren't *acting*!!!




Definetly not an act.....


----------



## Gatordad

huh, what????

We are half way to 2000


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Sigh............My dang kid just took my 06 grand vitara....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

BigDaddyRog said:


> Sigh............My dang kid just took my 06 grand vitara....



and slammed it into the back of my 98 escort....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

BigDaddyRog said:


> and slammed it into the back of my 98 escort....



just because I just finished replacing the radiator in her 02 cherokee....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

BigDaddyRog said:


> just because I just finished replacing the radiator in her 02 cherokee....



but wouldnt let her drive it to her boyfriends house untill....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

BigDaddyRog said:


> but wouldnt let her drive it to her boyfriends house untill....



she brought my sister in laws trailblazer back to their house so I could have some of my driveway back.


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> she brought my sister in laws trailblazer back to their house so I could have some of my driveway back.



What is this?  A Burmashave ad?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

theirs at least $2500 of damage on the suzuki....escorts will need a new rear bumper cover and paint.....that'll probably run $5-600.....just because she has anger issues. Guess who she blames for all of this?????


----------



## RvUsa

UHHH Sorry I think, maybe there is more to this to come.  But that sucks.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ME
yup.....'sall mah fault!!!! I love children!!!!!

just trying to rush this thread to 2000


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> Guess who she blames for all of this?????



Gee, I couldn't possibly guess that it would be YOU!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

If I would have JUST LET HER GO SEE HER BELOVED ZAC!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I really would like to just beat ZAC to a pulp now....If she can bame ME....I cn blame Zac, right?


----------



## RvUsa

I got your back man, I think its fair. She hurt your car, you hurt him.  Yeah that makes sense.... she's not gonna be driving for a while is she?


----------



## ntsammy5

I bet this thread gets to 2000 before Zac gets home from the hospital!


----------



## RvUsa

Just a general question for yins.  Do you know anybody that program banners like rhonda's at the top of the page.  Maybe some of your kids are computer literate.  Let me know.  I need some cheap help. LOL


----------



## BigDaddyRog

RvUsa said:


> I got your back man, I think its fair. She hurt your car, you hurt him.  Yeah that makes sense.... she's not gonna be driving for a while is she?



She hurt 2 cars of mine!!!!!!! Granted, the escorts a 98...but it was a nice little car, I was meticulous with maintenance, no dents or real scratches that I couldnt have buffed out if I felt like it...would have been an easy$1500 trade in if nothing else.


She wont be driving for a loooooooong time, she's lucky if I let her out of the house for school and her little job.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

RvUsa said:


> Just a general question for yins.  Do you know anybody that program banners like rhonda's at the top of the page.  Maybe some of your kids are computer literate.  Let me know.  I need some cheap help. LOL



Do you mean a banner that is linked to a site? Or banner design? Because the banner YOU made is really nice, why not just keep it? And if you're asking how to make it a link, I cant tell ya that, pretty simple, iirc


----------



## RvUsa

Nah, I want a cool flash banner like this one http://www.crystalgraphics.com/web/WebTemplates.SeeInAction1.asp?product=WTta0164&p=WTta0164

I just want the home page to look professional.  And I am far from it, most of the time, I am working on the site in my undies with a beer and cinemax after dark on tv.  (how's that for an image burned into your mind huh?)


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Ahhh...yeah, I cant help ya with flash, there buddy........good luck wit dat!! In fact, anything that came out after 95 Im lost on!!! And most things *before* 95 too


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I didn't think this deserved to be on anything other than the useless chit chat thread.


Here's proof that I am angelic  (if I were otherwise the habit would have burst into flames the moment I put it on).  Or maybe its proof that I'm  


Actually, this is the photo used for the plays' poster, saying something like "See the show!  Amnesia will be giving a quiz!"


----------



## Gatordad

That's unlike any nun I ever had..... no snarl, no cherrywoodruler.....  I'd better stop now before i get in trouble.

There was a nun in our school, Sister Clemens. She was mean,and she had this arm that was all swollen, we used to call it elephantitis.  She used to bang it down on the desk if she was mad at you.  picture this huge thing.  Well there was one kid in our class that was the scourge of all the religious teachers, brothers nuns etc.  His name was O'Brien T.  One day, Sister Clemens picked him up by the neck, and slammed him to the blackboard.  The look of fear in his face.... The one brother used to kick him in the shins with the dress shoes the teachers wore..... and all because this guy's sister was a big time movie actress.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Those actress types.  Always up to no good, I tell you.


----------



## stacktester

PolynesianPixie said:


> I didn't think this deserved to be on anything other than the useless chit chat thread.
> 
> 
> Here's proof that I am angelic  (if I were otherwise the habit would have burst into flames the moment I put it on).  Or maybe its proof that I'm
> 
> 
> Actually, this is the photo used for the plays' poster, saying something like "See the show!  Amnesia will be giving a quiz!"



So what's gonna be next, a pic of Rog in a monks suit?


----------



## homebrew2

Shannone1 said:


> I have an interesting motorcycle shot from last fall.  Looks like a homemade job.  Kind of a go cart/motorcycle...



I've been tryin to figure out how to post this pic for a while.....so here's

a real *FW* bike.


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> Nah, I want a cool flash banner like this one http://www.crystalgraphics.com/web/WebTemplates.SeeInAction1.asp?product=WTta0164&p=WTta0164
> 
> I just want the home page to look professional.  And I am far from it, most of the time, I am working on the site in my undies with a beer and cinemax after dark on tv.  (how's that for an image burned into your mind huh?)



Not good image


----------



## LONE-STAR

Sorry for your trouble BDR. Hope this dosent mean you cant get your cart.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

oh heck no....now I "need" the cart to relieve some of this stress....if the cost of repairs is too high, I'll make an insurance claim....but I hope to avoid it so my rate doesn't skyrocket on me.


----------



## stacktester

BigDaddyRog said:


> oh heck no....now I "need" the cart to relieve some of this stress....if the cost of repairs is too high, I'll make an insurance claim....but I hope to avoid it so my rate doesn't skyrocket on me.



Rog, do me a favor and link me that site that had the cool golf cart wraps. I'm thinking of doing that instead of painting. Much cheaper.

Donnie


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Gatordad said:


> ..... and all because this guy's sister was a big time movie actress.



they beat on him because his sister was an actress???? Man...catholic schools are freakin TOUGH!!!


----------



## Gatordad

at the time, she was only marginally famous, i think having been in the Dragon Flies and Rocky Horror.


----------



## LONE-STAR

BigDaddyRog said:


> oh heck no....now I "need" the cart to relieve some of this stress....if the cost of repairs is too high, I'll make an insurance claim....but I hope to avoid it so my rate doesn't skyrocket on me.



Glad you still get your cart.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

stacktester said:


> Rog, do me a favor and link me that site that had the cool golf cart wraps. I'm thinking of doing that instead of painting. Much cheaper.
> 
> Donnie



yeah, it does seem like it would be cheaper, maybe not cheaper than a straight paint job, but cheaper than a paint job that would look like THAT. heres the link for the place with the cheapest price:

lower priced



heres a link to a place thats a little higher in price, but they have more to chose from:

more selection, more $


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Gatordad said:


> at the time, she was only marginally famous, i think having been in the Dragon Flies and Rocky Horror.



Not Susan Sarandon, huh?


----------



## RvUsa

You could probably ask tungpo, if he doesn't have em listed, he might be able to get em.  WWW.eastcoastcustomcartsinc.com

You might want to try local sign guys too, they can usually do that as well.  I just got my local guy to make me a decal for camper, custom colors, and musket mickey,  really nice and inexpensive.

John


----------



## Gatordad

BigDaddyRog said:


> Not Susan Sarandon, huh?




Damn you are good.  Susan Tomalin before she got married.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Hehehe...I used to do Rocky Horror twice a month in the mid to late 80s!! I dont remember it very well...so I must've been having a great time. I rented it one night because I told my kids how GREAT it was.....and it just aint the same without being plastered and having a theater full of morons screaming the sub-script out together...my kids think Im so lame.


----------



## tungpo1

homebrew2 said:


> I've been tryin to figure out how to post this pic for a while.....so here's
> 
> a real *FW* bike.



Top one looks like a T-Rex them boogers are fast!!!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

stacktester said:


> So what's gonna be next, a pic of Rog in a monks suit?



Wait just a pea pickin' minute!  You are not saying I am a female version of Rog, are you?!?  Oh dear, I'm going to confession.  No more wildness.  I'm coming back a changed woman.  No more monkey business on this thread!  You all thought Rhonda was always watching!


----------



## stacktester

PolynesianPixie said:


> Wait just a pea pickin' minute!  You are not saying I am a female version of Rog, are you?!?  Oh dear, I'm going to confession.  No more wildness.  I'm coming back a changed woman.  No more monkey business on this thread!  You all thought Rhonda was always watching!



No no no, I wasn't comparing you to Rog. Good lord no. Rog is 1 of a kind, thank the dear lord for that. If there was more than 1 Rog I'd lose all faith and jump off the planet.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

stacktester said:


> No no no, I wasn't comparing you to Rog. Good lord no. Rog is 1 of a kind, thank the dear lord for that. If there was more than 1 Rog I'd lose all faith and jump off the planet.



Oh good!  I really like monkey business.  Would have really missed that!  So I guess I won't be going to confession.  Heck, I'm not even Catholic!


----------



## stacktester

PolynesianPixie said:


> Oh good!  I really like monkey business.  Would have really missed that!  So I guess I won't be going to confession.  Heck, I'm not even Catholic!



I'm from the, I believe in a higher power church myself so no matter what you are you're ok with me. If I was Catholic they'd just have to build one of those confession boxes and attach it to me.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

stacktester said:


> I'm from the, I believe in a higher power church myself so no matter what you are you're ok with me. If I was Catholic they'd just have to build one of those confession boxes and attach it to me.



"back in my college days"  I decided my religion was "Ami-ism".  I believed in God, Jesus, reincarnation and karma~not Hell.  I minored in black and feminist theology (majored in performance theatre).  

The rules in my religion were fairly simple:

*Treat others the way you wanted to be treated.  

*We are all "here" to learn and grow.  

*If we screw up this life, we chalk it up to education and come back as another person to continue learning. 

*If you really screw up, Karma will set you straight.  This removes all temptations to be judgemental.  You never know what place another person is at in their own goals.  

*Keep trying to grow.  Put yourself in situations that will help you achieve.  This was kind of a WWJD mentality.

So, maybe I was kind of a hippie .  Actually, looking at this list I realize that I haven't changed much.  Maybe I've mellowed.  I go to a Methodist Church now, but it is hardly traditional.  And no, I didn't smoke a lot of pot in college to come to these conclusions  !  I was more of a purist! My friends were always so amazed that I never needed chemical influences to be me.  Just naturally high I guess.


Wow.  Sorry.  Didn't intend to get preachy there.


----------



## Gatordad

No Preaching In The Useless Thread.


----------



## Us3

I've lost the recipe for Kungaloosh...can someone help me out??


----------



## PolynesianPixie

1/4 c rum
1/4 c blackberry brandy
1/4 c OJ
1/4 c strawberry daqueri mix

blend with ice until slushy



BTW~love your new pictures!


----------



## Us3

Thanks PolyPixie!!


----------



## ntsammy5

I like the quick recovery -- from preaching to drinking.  This thread is GREAT!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

OK PEEPS....time for confession............Am I the ONLY ONE on these boards who dabbled in ....(edited for safety's sake).................(my safety!!!).......


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Us3 said:


> Thanks PolyPixie!!



no problem!



ntsammy5 said:


> I like the quick recovery -- from preaching to drinking.  This thread is GREAT!



Hey, Jesus turned water into wine!  No shame in a little Kungaloosh!


----------



## Shannone1

BigDaddyRog said:


> OK PEEPS....time for confession............Am I the ONLY ONE on these boards who dabbled in recreational "meds" (natural and/or chemical) as a youngster/not so youngster? Am I really alone here...or am I just the only one not completely ashamed of it?



I am not answering that because the last time I talked about something that is "illegal" I got into trouble (spreading ashes around FW) and that was only a hypothetical


----------



## BigDaddyRog

LOL...Shannon....your neutral answer says enough!!! 

Ya know...maybe that will get me into trouble...Id better go edit that away..better safe than sorry, I guess.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> OK PEEPS....time for confession............Am I the ONLY ONE on these boards who dabbled in recreational "meds" (natural and/or chemical) as a youngster/not so youngster? Am I really alone here...or am I just the only one not completely ashamed of it?



Well, I don't know about everybody else.  I didn't.  I have "control" issues and never wanted to be intoxicated.  I was also a firm believer in "you are what you consume".  I liked things pure, organic, meat free.  Notice I said "liked".  I have still never used illicit chemicals, but I did take my first drink in my 20's (in a controlled environment  ) and have gradually increased consumption.  Now I am a captain and diet coke girl~t-totaller to total turn around! Pregnancy threw my vegetarianism out the window.  I still don't eat pork or cook anything with antibiotics and growth hormones though.  Like I said before, I could hang out with all my loopy, munchy-getting friends, act just as crazy and *wild*, but remember it in the morning!  Saving maybe a few brain cells in the process!


----------



## Gatordad

Ami, 

You were more fun before we knew about your olden days.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> Ami,
> 
> You were more fun before we knew about your olden days.



 
No, the truth is just out now.  I'm as lame as they come


----------



## Us3

PolyPixie...you know you'll be drinkin' the Kungaloosh at WWW!   (note to self....bring blender)


----------



## stacktester

Shannone1 said:


> I am not answering that because the last time I talked about something that is "illegal" I got into trouble (spreading ashes around FW) and that was only a hypothetical



I'm opening a crematorium up on 535 and Vineland that specializes in cremations for people who want their ashes spread around the world. Hence, I didn't say what world, so therefore this thread cannot be condemned.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Us3 said:


> PolyPixie...you know you'll be drinkin' the Kungaloosh at WWW!   (note to self....bring blender)



Well yeah!!!!!   Oh, I am all over my control issues now! Bring it on!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

stacktester said:


> I'm opening a crematorium up on 535 and Vineland that specializes in cremations for people who want their ashes spread around the world. Hence, I didn't say what world, so therefore this thread cannot be condemned.



So, is this really an issue?  and, hypothetically, would it really be a problem?  I mean the ashes would be sanitary~you know, fire and all, killing the germs.  Whats the deal?  More dust for Mousekeeping?


----------



## Gatordad

stop with that talk.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Yeah....dont get the thread locked...getting close to 2000


----------



## PolynesianPixie

OK fine.  I just don't get it.


----------



## RvUsa

Man, I had post 1400 and 1500, but you guys blew through 1600 so fast today I missed it.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

stacktester said:


> So what's gonna be next, a pic of Rog in a monks suit?



BigDaddyMonk????





Hey...it could happen!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


>



That actually looks a little like you.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Its from my modeling portfolio!!!


----------



## Colson39

You guys are really trying to hard to get this thread locked...lol.

Next you'll start arguing about drunk otters playing demolition derby with drunk peacocks on Crockett's Porch using gas golf carts without mufflers while smoking and drinking out of 1985 mugs.

P.S. Just watched the shuttle launch, what I could of at least (too cloudy).  Always an amazing sight, and there aren't that many launches left   At least, of the space shuttle


----------



## des1954

Colson39 said:


> P.S. Just watched the shuttle launch, what I could of at least (too cloudy). Always an amazing sight, and there aren't that many launches left  At least, of the space shuttle


 
Hurray!!! I honestly thought it would be cancelled due to the winds and the clouds. If I'd been more "with it" I could have seen the trail (and the tiny bright light) from here in Lakeland. Oh well.... <sigh>

DH & I had a real treat last summer watching a launch from the parking lot at KSC. It was exciting!!!



 










http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb112_ZN&utm_id=7920


----------



## RvUsa

Dang I was hoping it would get delayed about 2 1/2 weeks.  I have always wanted to see a launch.

Rog,  or should I say dali-rodger, or is it brother rog???  You are too much man.  You have way too much time on your hands.


----------



## ntsammy5

RvUsa said:


> Rog,  or should I say dali-rodger, or is it brother rog???


----------



## BigDaddyRog

RvUsa said:


> ... You have way too much time on your hands.


Man...do I EVER!!!!! I really should be outside doing ANYTHING ELSE, but here I sit!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

BigDaddyRog said:


> Man...do I EVER!!!!! I really should be outside doing ANYTHING ELSE, but here I sit!!!!



Yeah, me too,  I should be cutting and pasting all kinds of things I found on the site, but NOOOO I am sitting here b.s.ing with yins.  

But it is so much fun... You guys crack me up all day long.


----------



## Shannone1

Don't know if anyone is into it....but Survivor starts tonight.  It's fans vs 10 of the most popular/controversial players, including "Johnny Fairplay".  The second episode of Lost is on too.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> BigDaddyMonk????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey...it could happen!!!



What a pair!  Yeah Rog, you being a monk is just as likely as me being a nun!

nice tatoos!


----------



## Gatordad

Sister Amoeba is still cuter.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Yeah...Sister Arousal,..um, Amoeba.....I mean......Amnesia does look pretty sweet in the habit, doesnt she.


I thought I had to work all day and just realized Im scheduled off because of the extra MGras hous I put in....UNEXPECTED 5 DAY WEEKEND!!!!


----------



## DebbieT11

So... whatcha gonna do with all that extra time, BDR??  You guys got another state park picked out to go visit??


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Colson39 said:


> You guys are really trying to hard to get this thread locked...lol.
> 
> Next you'll start arguing about drunk otters playing demolition derby with drunk peacocks on Crockett's Porch using gas golf carts without mufflers while smoking and drinking out of 1985 mugs.
> 
> P.S. Just watched the shuttle launch, what I could of at least (too cloudy).  Always an amazing sight, and there aren't that many launches left   At least, of the space shuttle



There is another space craft in the works.. DH's company is drawing the plans to modify the VAB for it!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Shannone1 said:


> Don't know if anyone is into it....but Survivor starts tonight.  It's fans vs 10 of the most popular/controversial players, including "Johnny Fairplay".  The second episode of Lost is on too.



Thanks for the reminder!!!  I have been up to my ears in Girl Scout Cookies.. but I got it set on the DVR... can't miss Survivor!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Well....I now, thanks to my 16yr old...have 2 vehicles to get estimates on repairs for...so that will probably take any extra time up...gotta love kids!!


----------



## RvUsa

Rog, I just emailed you a joke on here, don't know if it works, but it was funny.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

BigDaddyRog said:


> Well....I now, thanks to my 16yr old...have 2 vehicles to get estimates on repairs for...so that will probably take any extra time up...gotta love kids!!



Guess that takes care of the extra money you had for a golf cart.  Stop by the Kiwi - I'll let you use one of my bikes.


----------



## des1954

OMG!!! I just sprayed my screen with Diet Coke!!!
(And it really hurts when it comes out the nose!!!)

These pic's are more priceless than anything you can get with MasterCard!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

BigDaddyRog said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Just so theirs no confusion....No, I havent lost all that weight!!!!! Thats just my fat head on some starving monks body!!!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

BigDaddyRog said:


> BigDaddyRog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Just so theirs no confusion....No, I havent lost all that weight!!!!! Thats just my fat head on some starving monks body!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw you in the airport in Atlanta last year.  Sorry about that dirty Kleenex I put in your tamborine.
Click to expand...


----------



## des1954

This is a useless piece of knowledge BUT...

Lost is getting ready to begin - - - right now!!!

Gotta go now!! "*Arriba! Arriba! Ándale! Ándale!*" 

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...YUQsrLz5IhUFJpkw&sa=X&oi=images&ct=image&cd=1


----------



## RvUsa

You know, I never got the whole idea of that show.  They crashed a plane on an island right?  They are lost right?  How do you make a show about that, it was already done,  it was called Gilligan's Island.  All the same except it was a boat not a plane.   

Yawn!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Yeah...Sister Arousal,..um, Amoeba.....I mean......Amnesia does look pretty sweet in the habit, doesnt she.
> 
> 
> I thought I had to work all day and just realized Im scheduled off because of the extra MGras hous I put in....UNEXPECTED 5 DAY WEEKEND!!!!



Um.......after that conversation on the other thread, this seems unusually blasphemous....................but flattering!


----------



## ntsammy5

des1954 said:


> This is a useless piece of knowledge BUT...
> 
> Lost is getting ready to begin - - - right now!!!
> 
> Gotta go now!! "*Arriba! Arriba! Ándale! Ándale!*"



it's a repeat from last week.  The real one starts at 9.

I'm not copying that picture again, but Rog, you look good as a Monk, and PP as much as I like nuns, I don't wanna get into the habit!


----------



## RvUsa

It snowed here last night, about 2 inches last night.  I hope it warms up/dries up enough to get into the camper to do packing and trip prep, I dont want to have to lay in the snow to check the brakes and bearings.  I also need it to dry out so I can wash the trailer and put on the really cool musket mickeys  that I got.

I also need to wash the awning, I only have had it out 1 time since we bought it, it was FILTHY.  The previous owner only used it occasionaly, and it was parked at a campground and never towed, so it looks like the awning was just left out.  Does anyone have any hints or tips on cleaning one?

Just wondering

John


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Pressure washer may be worth renting for that. Maybe a little bleach in the mix.


----------



## Us3

RvUsa said:


> I also need to wash the awning, I only have had it out 1 time since we bought it, it was FILTHY.  The previous owner only used it occasionaly, and it was parked at a campground and never towed, so it looks like the awning was just left out.  Does anyone have any hints or tips on cleaning one?
> 
> Just wondering
> 
> John



John,
We've tried many many products....and the best one I found to take staining off the awning is Target brand "Cleaner with bleach".  Man, that stuff works great!! (also great for around the house).  Just spray on and rinse well.  It's cheap and by far works better than many other products I've used!  Good Luck!


----------



## RvUsa

I actually own 2 pressure washers, the problem is that the water will freeze LOL.  

I will get some of the target cleaner with bleach.  For our old trailer, it had alum. sides, I used wesley's bleach white for the black streaks, etc.  It worked 10x better than anything you could buy and a camper store.  But that stuff is way to strong for fiberglass sides, it would prob melt the gelcoat.

Maybe I will get some of that target stuff and use one of those Swiffer things (mop pad on a stick) and try to clean it.

Thanks guys.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

RvUsa said:


> I actually own 2 pressure washers, the problem is that the water will freeze LOL.
> 
> Thanks guys.



Oh jeeeez....Im sorry................I dont know how you guys survive in that weather!!!! Its so nice here today we have all the windows open in the house, the sun is shining and if ya listen close, you can even hear a few birds chirpin out there, ohhh.....wait...Im hoping thats my wifes chihuahua yelping because he got hit by a car!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

If you listen real closely outside hear, you might hear a fronzen bird falling off the power line and hitting the ground.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> If you listen real closely outside hear, you might hear a fronzen bird falling off the power line and hitting the ground.



  
You are just not right!  But that was freakin' funny!


----------



## stacktester

PolynesianPixie said:


> You are just not right!  But that was freakin' funny!



I thought Rogs' was funnier. I hate them Chihauhau's.


----------



## RvUsa

stacktester said:


> I thought Rogs' was funnier. I hate them Chihauhau's.



I knew you liked him more than me......


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Its not his love of me...its his hatred for gay dogs!!!


----------



## RvUsa

Hey bdr, I changed some stuff on the site, and you have your own page now "on the road with roger"  you better get to work...


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Ooohh man....the pressures on!!!  Im gonna check it out now.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

John....I cant wait to write an intro for this....wish I wasnt workin tonight, cuz Id start on it now. This is gonna be fun!!! Camping Chaos With A Twisted Touch


----------



## RvUsa

I am going to change the rollover writing for the link to that right now,  I was looking for something to write..  That is perfect!!


----------



## RvUsa

Just another chit chat, Does anyone have any tips or guides they would like to contribute to the website, if so, just let me know, I would love to include them.

John


----------



## BigDaddyRog

How about camping quotes?  Like when someone on the boards here has a great camping tip, or good one liners associated with camping, or just general knowledge that would work as a simple quote, maybe a page devoted to something like that?


----------



## RvUsa

I have a just for fun page, and a fort wilderness page, maybe on one of them.


----------



## Gatordad

holy schnikeies.... a picture of Ami dressed like a nun, and all you perverts have driven up the total to 1656. we may hit 2000 by April fools day


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> That would be fitting, wouldn't it?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> John....I cant wait to write an intro for this....wish I wasnt workin tonight, cuz Id start on it now. This is gonna be fun!!! Camping Chaos With A Twisted Touch



I can't wait to read that!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

Ok guys, and girls, I spent all day putting campgrounds into the site.  If you guys dont mind being my guinea pig, go check it out, and see if it looks ok, I got all the campgrounds that were listed in a public source for the east coast.  I know there are millions more, but I will add as I go.  I am not going to tell you how to get to them, you tell me if you could figure it out.  Here is the home page RvUsa.Org 

I appreciate the help, I am just trying to make a webpage to provide info for people like us, who love to camp.

John


----------



## ynottony99

RvUsa said:


> Ok guys, and girls, I spent all day putting campgrounds into the site.  If you guys dont mind being my guinea pig, go check it out, and see if it looks ok, I got all the campgrounds that were listed in a public source for the east coast.  I know there are millions more, but I will add as I go.  I am not going to tell you how to get to them, you tell me if you could figure it out.  Here is the home page RvUsa.Org
> 
> I appreciate the help, I am just trying to make a webpage to provide info for people like us, who love to camp.
> 
> John



*Easy to use.  Looking good!!!!   But didn't see FW in the Florida list?!?!? *


----------



## RvUsa

I just coppied the campgrounds from an open source called dmoz, its a user edited search page.  If someone from the fort didn't add it, then it wouldn't be on there

That being said, OF COURSE THE FORT WILL BE THERE, actually it has it's own page somewhere on site, I just have to organize some more.


LOL

Thanks for looking

John


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> Ok guys, and girls, I spent all day putting campgrounds into the site.  If you guys dont mind being my guinea pig, go check it out, and see if it looks ok, I got all the campgrounds that were listed in a public source for the east coast.  I know there are millions more, but I will add as I go.  I am not going to tell you how to get to them, you tell me if you could figure it out.  Here is the home page RvUsa.Org
> 
> I appreciate the help, I am just trying to make a webpage to provide info for people like us, who love to camp.
> 
> John



Looks good. But you have forgot all about TEXAS.  We have campgrounds to.


----------



## RvUsa

LONE-STAR said:


> Looks good. But you have forgot all about TEXAS.  We have campgrounds to.



I'm working on it, just trying to get the first ones looking good and working, then its just copy and paste, with differnt campgrounds.


Right now I am trying to get google maps working on my site, so you can see where each campground is in each state.  Google's instructions may as well be written in greek, I am lost 

Thanks for looking
John


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

RvUsa said:


> I spent all day putting campgrounds into the site.  ........  I am just trying to make a webpage to provide info for people like us, who love to camp.



Looks GREAT!  I can't even imagine how long that must have taken.  Great job!!!


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> I'm working on it, just trying to get the first ones looking good and working, then its just copy and paste, with differnt campgrounds.
> 
> 
> Right now I am trying to get google maps working on my site, so you can see where each campground is in each state.  Google's instructions may as well be written in greek, I am lost
> 
> Thanks for looking
> John



I am just messin with you. Your site looks nice and I dont have a clue how to make a website.


----------



## RvUsa

I just called Disney today, had to wait for about 30 minutes but when I finally got through, I got to add an extra day to our trip, no problem.  So I am going to take it from that fact, that the world may not be "packed" while we are there, especially considering, that we got a ressie to le cellier less than 1 month out... and got every other ressie we wanted no problem.

Now if I could just get the weather to be perfect.... and I could win the lottery, and loose a bunch of weight, and the pain would just go away, we would have a perfect vacation.  

But I will take what I got and be VERY happy


----------



## des1954

John - 

I just checked out your website!  Looks great   I also signed up for the "On The Road..." newsletter.  Can't wait for the 1st one to come! 

Do you plan on creating links to RV communities?  We have quite a few here in FL. Also, membership campgrounds - in case anyone is interested. I'm not, but I'm sure there are those who might be.

Thanks-
Deb


----------



## RvUsa

Thanks, I will, I have a little note book and write down everyones ideas, and as I get to them I will put them in.  Right now, I am making the google maps for each state that will have the little push pins for each campground, so you know where they are.  Right now, the list isn't very helpful, it just takes a bunch of time LOL

I appreciate everyones input, you kind of loose prespective on something when you stare at it for hours and hours.  I had a friend tell me some of my formatting doesn't look right, looks fine on my comp, but he said that some of them are all smashed together.

If anyone wants me to shut up,  just tell me. I just got tired of having to search dozens of sites to find the camping info I needed, so I am trying to put it all in one spot.  I'm never gonna make money at it, but it keeps me busy, and gives me a purpose, which for me sometimes is hard.  I have severe osteo arthritis, as well as some other things, and it seems it is harder and harder to find things to keep the pain off my mind.  And for the last couple of weeks the webpage is doing the trip, (the disboards help alot too.  Planning for the upcoming trip has been great, but every day, I get more and more worried about how I am going to do at the parks...etc.

Ok nuff rambling, talk to you later

John


----------



## des1954

John- 

Ya gotta do whatever it takes to keep your mind off of pain!! (Physical or emotional) In your quest for peace - you're doing a great service to fellow campers by creating and maintaining your website. If people think you're talking too much about it - they have the choice not to read what you have to say. Personally - I think you're pretty cool & have given a lot of good advice to a lot of people here.

In regards to "doin' the parks" on your trip ... rent an ECV & to heck with what anyone else thinks. Just refer to it as your personal golf cart that you're not required to share with anyone else!!!


 



 

Deb

http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb097_ZNxmk762YYUS&utm_id=7925


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> Thanks, I will, I have a little note book and write down everyones ideas, and as I get to them I will put them in.  Right now, I am making the google maps for each state that will have the little push pins for each campground, so you know where they are.  Right now, the list isn't very helpful, it just takes a bunch of time LOL
> 
> I appreciate everyones input, you kind of loose prespective on something when you stare at it for hours and hours.  I had a friend tell me some of my formatting doesn't look right, looks fine on my comp, but he said that some of them are all smashed together.
> 
> If anyone wants me to shut up,  just tell me. I just got tired of having to search dozens of sites to find the camping info I needed, so I am trying to put it all in one spot.  I'm never gonna make money at it, but it keeps me busy, and gives me a purpose, which for me sometimes is hard.  I have severe osteo arthritis, as well as some other things, and it seems it is harder and harder to find things to keep the pain off my mind.  And for the last couple of weeks the webpage is doing the trip, (the disboards help alot too.  Planning for the upcoming trip has been great, but every day, I get more and more worried about how I am going to do at the parks...etc.
> 
> Ok nuff rambling, talk to you later
> 
> John



After your trip just dont forget to keep posting here on the Dis.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> Thanks, I will, I have a little note book and write down everyones ideas, and as I get to them I will put them in.  Right now, I am making the google maps for each state that will have the little push pins for each campground, so you know where they are.  Right now, the list isn't very helpful, it just takes a bunch of time LOL
> 
> I appreciate everyones input, you kind of loose prespective on something when you stare at it for hours and hours.  I had a friend tell me some of my formatting doesn't look right, looks fine on my comp, but he said that some of them are all smashed together.
> 
> If anyone wants me to shut up,  just tell me. I just got tired of having to search dozens of sites to find the camping info I needed, so I am trying to put it all in one spot.  I'm never gonna make money at it, but it keeps me busy, and gives me a purpose, which for me sometimes is hard.  I have severe osteo arthritis, as well as some other things, and it seems it is harder and harder to find things to keep the pain off my mind.  And for the last couple of weeks the webpage is doing the trip, (the disboards help alot too.  Planning for the upcoming trip has been great, but every day, I get more and more worried about how I am going to do at the parks...etc.
> 
> Ok nuff rambling, talk to you later
> 
> John



I have the utmost respect for people like you who have to deal with constant pain.  I've had a taste of it lately and I really feel for you!  I hope it won't interfere with your vacation!

As for posting about your website, keep them coming!!!!  You are doing us all a service and if it helps you in the process, than what could be better?!  I feel honored that I can share in the birth of this concept!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

OK.  I just have to share.  It has been a day!  An exhausting, crazy day.  My DD6 decided to let her curiosity get the best of her this morning.  My DD11 has a severe allergy to bees and requires an Epi-pen.  I keep them accessible because you never know when you're going to need one- pronto!  Anyway, DD6 got the one I keep in the kitchen and snuck off to check it out while I was fixing breakfast.  All of a sudden I heard screams!  And found Annalise with this epi-pen attached to her thumb.  When I say attached I mean it!  It had gone into her bone and got stuck there!  I yanked it out, called 911 and we both sat hyper ventilating on the kitchen floor! The ambulance came and the paramedics made sure she was stable.  We spent the morning at the hospital having x-rays and such.  The needle may have fractured her thumb, we still don't know. The good thing about it going into the bone was that it stopped the epinephrine from going in very much, so it didn't interfere with her breathing or heart. We are both feeling a bit drained now.


----------



## Gatordad

hey this is the useless fact thread, not the squeamish thread.... get your own.

In a serious note, I hope mom and baby are fine.  Maybe you should have Sister Alabaster pray for them, lol.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I think we're going to live.  Annalise is handling it much better than I am.  My head is still spinning and my legs feel like jello.  After the paramedics checked her out and determined that she would be ok, I told them they needed to check my pulse oxy now!


----------



## Colson39

Glad to hear it only turned into a mini-disaster


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Colson39 said:


> Glad to hear it only turned into a mini-disaster



Thanks!  Me, too!


----------



## RvUsa

WOW, really glad to hear everything worked out ok!!!

I am sure we are all sending you a "mental" kungaloosh I bet you could use one after the day you have had.

And thanks for the words of encouragement, it means a lot.  I counted today, I think I have over 350 campgrounds listed allready... only 2500 to go LOL, this is gonna take a while. On a good note, I got the google map thing kinda working, I put 1 up for Pa, cuz thats where I am, I am going to make it so you can just click on a thumb tack on the state and go to that campground.


----------



## terri01p

I wanted to do a campground review of Pirateland in Myrtle Beach and Ocean Lakes in Myrtle beach but couldn't get it to take, RvUsa what's up with that  .


----------



## RvUsa

I am typing as fast as my fat little fingers can go, as well as take care fo ds(5), my dw makes the money, I just spend it. LOL  I need to buy the software to do the reviews, it cost about $125, and I want to get a copy of this bulletin board software too, it is about $150 installed, and then its another $200 to get them to play with each other with one log in name, so it will have to wait until we get back from the fort.  

If the campground wasnt listed at all, it is because it wasn't on dmoz.  I am making the form to submit a campground for listing, I will probably have it done tonight.  Just put the info in there and I will include it.  It will be a little while until the review script is up and running.

Or you could just pm me the info and I will include it asap.

thanks 
John


----------



## terri01p

Wow, I had no idea that things cost like that...puts a whole new meaning to things..


----------



## RvUsa

Ok, I just finished putting 1800 campgrounds on the site, there are listings for all 50 states plus DC.

Now check it out and tell me if you favorites isn't there, if it isn't just use the link at the top and tell me about it,  

Ok Im going to go drink something now.... oh wait, DW packed the kungaloosh supplies in the camper allready, I hope they don't freeze.


----------



## Gatordad

where do you camp in DC?  In a burned out yard?


----------



## LONE-STAR

Rvusa how long are yall going to be gone I see you only have 14 days.


----------



## RvUsa

Gatordad said:


> where do you camp in DC?  In a burned out yard?



Click on the link and find out   LOL

We are going for 2+ weeks,  we leave on Sat, and come back on a Sun so I guess 15 days.  Why, you casing my house man>>?????


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> Click on the link and find out   LOL
> 
> We are going for 2+ weeks,  we leave on Sat, and come back on a Sun so I guess 15 days.  Why, you casing my house man>>?????



No your taking the 2 best things. Your truck and your trailer.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I finished (and filed) my taxes today!  One more year done!


----------



## Colson39

PolynesianPixie said:


> I finished (and filed) my taxes today!  One more year done!



I just received my tax return into the bank, and oh was it nice


----------



## clkelley

Colson39 said:


> I just received my tax return into the bank, and oh was it nice



Waaaaah, I can't file till the middle of March..... Have to wait on some forms from the trust attorney on my Grandmother's estate.  Usually, I'm the one that has filed and already got my money back by now!!!!


----------



## des1954

I _finally _received all my necessary documents & will be filing this weekend.  

*Warning to NTSAMMY5:  *If I owe, I'm running away to your house <with cats & Motor Home and no husband>!!


----------



## ntsammy5

des1954 said:


> I _finally _received all my necessary documents & will be filing this weekend.
> 
> *Warning to NTSAMMY5:  *If I owe, I'm running away to your house <with cats & Motor Home and no husband>!!



   

Still waiting on DFAS.  FWG will know what that means.


----------



## Gatordad

Everybody knows what DFAS is for

Department of Fat *** Soldiers.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> Everybody knows what DFAS is for
> 
> Department of Fat *** Soldiers.



HEY!


----------



## Gatordad

that's not what it means?   

i shall ask my buddies from the 3rd Infantry then.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

RvUsa said:


> Ok, I just finished putting 1800 campgrounds on the site, there are listings for all 50 states plus DC.
> 
> Now check it out and tell me if you favorites isn't there, if it isn't just use the link at the top and tell me about it,


Cool web site!  
You have my favorite primitive campground listed...Dismals Canyon! There's no RV camping there but they do have a couple of cabins and a bunkhouse.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

terri01p said:


> Wow, I had no idea that things cost like that...puts a whole new meaning to things..



Um, Terri.  You don't live in VA, do you?  If you do, I think I may have hit your car~it had dogs in it that looked suspiciously like yours!  Seriously, I haven't been in an accident since I was 16 years old!!!!!  A freakin' tiny Miata was parked directly behind me in a "no parking" zone.  I could not even see the darn thing since it sat lower than my rear window!!!!!  Since I was going like 1 mile per hour, no one was hurt (doggies all prancing around the car like they were excited to see me and enjoyed the bump), my car was fine, but I dented the passenger door of the Miata.  I left a note under the windshield wiper, but haven't heard from the owner yet.  OK, that's like the second catastrophe this week and it is only Tuesday.  I'm throwing in the towel and going back to bed until next week!


----------



## LONE-STAR

Just got home from the movies. We saw Fools Gold pretty good movie.


----------



## ynottony99

*Speaking of movies, I saw Cloverfield this weekend.  Once my daughter and her friend explained all the plots and subplots, I decided it was pretty good!!! *


----------



## terri01p

PolynesianPixie said:


> Um, Terri.  You don't live in VA, do you?  If you do, I think I may have hit your car~it had dogs in it that looked suspiciously like yours!  Seriously, I haven't been in an accident since I was 16 years old!!!!!  A freakin' tiny Miata was parked directly behind me in a "no parking" zone.  I could not even see the darn thing since it sat lower than my rear window!!!!!  Since I was going like 1 mile per hour, no one was hurt (doggies all prancing around the car like they were excited to see me and enjoyed the bump), my car was fine, but I dented the passenger door of the Miata.  I left a note under the windshield wiper, but haven't heard from the owner yet.  OK, that's like the second catastrophe this week and it is only Tuesday.  I'm throwing in the towel and going back to bed until next week!




Wow I'm glad your ok, hehe...I live in NC ....my dh was in an accident this week too...trying to rush to get a biscuit before work, just a fender bender.
Hey you better stay away from cars and medical suppies, this week  .


----------



## PolynesianPixie

terri01p said:


> Wow I'm glad your ok, hehe...I live in NC ....my dh was in an accident this week too...trying to rush to get a biscuit before work, just a fender bender.
> Hey you better stay away from cars and medical suppies, this week  .



Yep, I'm wrapping me and the girls in bubble wrap and staying indoors.


----------



## RvUsa

PolynesianPixie said:


> Yep, I'm wrapping me and the girls in bubble wrap and staying indoors.



If you wrapped me in bubble wrap, I would just pop all the little bubbles, I love doing that.  Then I would just be a 6'8" guy wrapped in plastic.  And that gets talked about in a whole different forum


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> If you wrapped me in bubble wrap, I would just pop all the little bubbles, I love doing that.  Then I would just be a 6'8" guy wrapped in plastic.  And that gets talked about in a whole different forum



 

You're 6'8"!?  Man, if we stood side by side we'd look a mite silly!  I'm 5'1" (well, after I've been straightened out by my Chiropractor!)


----------



## Us3

Woo hoo...I'm taller than you PolyPixie!!!!  I'm 5'2"!


----------



## Colson39

6'8???  Jeesh!  I'm 6'2 and I'm used to looking over people, but 6'8, you must see clouds up there...lol


----------



## RvUsa

Yeah, and I wear size 16 shoes, just imagine how tall I would be if I wasn't so bent over at the bottom.


----------



## Gatordad

big deal, i'm 6'8" around.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Colson39 said:


> 6'8???  Jeesh!  I'm 6'2 and I'm used to looking over people, but 6'8, you must see clouds up there...lol



You look a lot shorter in your pictures.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> big deal, i'm 6'8" around.



You look a lot thinner in yours.


----------



## Gatordad

the internet erases 10lbs.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> the internet erases 10lbs.



Ah, that's it.  I just looked at my Avitar and I look a lot smarter than I really am.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Us3 said:


> Woo hoo...I'm taller than you PolyPixie!!!!  I'm 5'2"!



Oh man!  Well, I'm glad I could give you that rare, euphoric "I'm taller than someone over the age of 10" feeling!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Poseidon Adventure is over - now it's "The Day The Earth Stood Still" - classic black and white sci fi thriller.  Oh man, I'm LOVIN this day!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

There's a guy on this movie who is a television announcer and he's in a studio but wearing a hat on the air - what's the deal with that?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Bad hair day?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

PolynesianPixie said:


> Oh man!  Well, I'm glad I could give you that rare, euphoric "I'm taller than someone over the age of 10" feeling!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

So the Army, in it's infinite wisdom, sends a bunch of soldiers and a tank out to greet the flying saucer commanded by some lieutenant and the alien dude gets shot, so then they have to deal with the robot dude who makes uses some sort of laser to heat up the M1 garand rifles the soldiers are carrying, but the wooden stocks just glow and heat up, they don't burn.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ftwildernessguy said:


> So the Army, in it's infinite wisdom, sends a bunch of soldiers and a tank out to greet the flying saucer commanded by some lieutenant and the alien dude gets shot, so then they have to deal with the robot dude who makes uses some sort of laser to heat up the M1 garand rifles the soldiers are carrying, but the wooden stocks just glow and heat up, they don't burn.



You are really trying to get this thread to 1800 today aren't you?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Im 5'8"......and used to have a 60" waist....so I was almost square, but in a ROUND way. You tall guys are so lucky.....ya automatically get respect....us short fat boys have to work hard or wear an Armani suit to get taken seriously!! And, yes....there have been times when Ive wanted someone to take me seriously!!!! Im not always a clown!!!!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I'm gonna do it, too.  Maybe by the end of this movie.  The alien dude seems friendly, but the darn military is trying to cut into the space ship and the giant robot with torches.


----------



## RvUsa

Ok what network you watching, I got dish, with like 5 million channels I should be able to watch with ya


----------



## Gatordad

BigDaddyRog said:


> Im 5'8"......and used to have a 60" waist....so I was almost square, but in a ROUND way. You tall guys are so lucky.....ya automatically get respect....us short fat boys have to work hard or wear an Armani suit to get taken seriously!! And, yes....there have been times when Ive wanted someone to take me seriously!!!! Im not always a clown!!!!!




I'm a sad clown


----------



## ftwildernessguy

BigDaddyRog said:


> Im 5'8"......and used to have a 60" waist....so I was almost square, but in a ROUND way. You tall guys are so lucky.....ya automatically get respect....us short fat boys have to work hard or wear an Armani suit to get taken seriously!! And, yes....there have been times when Ive wanted someone to take me seriously!!!! Im not always a clown!!!!!



If you get a pinstriped suit, it makes you look taller and slimmer.  Just be sure the stripes run vertically.  If it's a dark one and you wear a hat and some saddle shoes, I bet people would take you seriously.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

RvUsa said:


> Ok what network you watching, I got dish, with like 5 million channels I should be able to watch with ya



AMC.

The physician just lit up a cigarette - talk about setting a good example.


----------



## RvUsa

Ok I am watching too, commercial break so now what do I do?


----------



## ntsammy5

RvUsa said:


> Ok what network you watching, I got dish, with like 5 million channels I should be able to watch with ya



I just got Directv HD (I've had Direct for 5 years).  There are tons of channels now and there's still nothing good on.

You guys are playing virtual TV watching.  Neat!

And Rog -- maybe you should change your name to SpongeRogSquarePants.

FWG -- got the day off?

I'm at work and not doing any!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ftwildernessguy said:


> If you get a pinstriped suit, it makes you look taller and slimmer.  Just be sure the stripes run vertically.  If it's a dark one and you wear a hat and some saddle shoes, I bet people would take you seriously.



AMC is going to your head.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> Ok I am watching too, commercial break so now what do I do?



Write post 1729, of course.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

It's back on - the alien escaped from the hospital, but he's walking around with some crappy suitcase - you would think if they are so advanced they would have better luggage.  There's that guy on tv with the hat again.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Ooops. FtWGuy beat you to it.


----------



## RvUsa

Hey, thats aute Bea from andy griffith isn't it?


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I don't understand why everybody wants to kill this guy - he didn't do anything.   Hey, Aunt Bea is on this movie - from the old Andy Griffith show - but she's a lot younger.


----------



## RvUsa

LOL thread lag, you answered my question before I asked it.


----------



## Gatordad

was she dressed as a nun?


----------



## ntsammy5

This thread is going over 2000 today


----------



## ftwildernessguy

RvUsa said:


> Hey, thats aute Bea from andy griffith isn't it?



Yep, that's Bea.  And she's looking hot.  FWGirl just brought me some wine, so this movie should get interesting now.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

This space ship is like a futuristic RV - so why doesn't he stay there?


----------



## RvUsa

I would love to have just one of the cars that are driving around, You could make a fortune with it now.


----------



## RvUsa

Isn't Wilford Brimley dead?  How does he keep make all these commercials?


----------



## ftwildernessguy

He's under contract - he has to come back once in a while just to make a commercial.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

What is celestial mechanics?  And what is so amazing about the answer 0 that it warrants 0! 0!! 0!!!!!!


----------



## Us3

PolynesianPixie said:


> Oh man!  Well, I'm glad I could give you that rare, euphoric "I'm taller than someone over the age of 10" feeling!



hahaha...and it felt so good too!


----------



## RvUsa

Mechanics about celestials?  I think.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Yeah, those cars are amazing.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

That convertible is cool - and I think the guy may get lucky tonight with that girl.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

That guy with Carpenter looks like a guy who used to pump gas for Texaco 40 years ago.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

How come smart professors always have hair going all over the place?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Us3 said:


> hahaha...and it felt so good too!



Yeah.  I remeber what it's like.  Although, it hasn't happend since '92.


----------



## ntsammy5

What kind of wine?  Any beer?


----------



## RvUsa

All that brain power just pushes the hair out in all directions.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

ntsammy5 said:


> What kind of wine?  Any beer?



Nothing special - just some crap in a box in the refrigerator, but it does the trick.  I have some Becks that I'll probably tap into this afternoon.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ftwildernessguy said:


> How come smart professors always have hair going all over the place?



I live in a community with about a bazillion professors.  It's like their calling card.  You can tell just by looking at a guy whether he works at VT or one of the other 3 places a person can get a job around here


----------



## ftwildernessguy

RvUsa said:


> All that brain power just pushes the hair out in all directions.



He needs some help with his wardrobe, too.  Maybe Gatordad could help him there.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ftwildernessguy said:


> Nothing special - just some crap in a box in the refrigerator, but it does the trick.  I have some Becks that I'll probably tap into this afternoon.



No Kungaloosh?


----------



## ntsammy5

#1754!  I'll be out of the net for a while.


----------



## RvUsa

just passed 1750.... rollin rollin rollin


----------



## Us3

PolynesianPixie said:


> Yeah.  I remeber what it's like.  Although, it hasn't happend since '92.



Thats alright..beautiful petite ladies who love the Fort unite!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> #1754!  I'll be out of the net for a while.



Going to lunch?


----------



## ntsammy5

This thread is moving waay too fast.  When I post there are 3 more post ahead of me.  This is great!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Us3 said:


> Thats alright..beautiful petite ladies who love the Fort unite!



Amen, sister!


----------



## ntsammy5

PolynesianPixie said:


> Going to lunch?



A meeting, but then to lunch.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

PolynesianPixie said:


> No Kungaloosh?



Actually, I have the stuff to make it, but if I have another glass of this crappy wine my wife won't let me near the Magic Bullet for safety reasons.


----------



## RvUsa

My battery is going dead on the laptop, and Dw finaly rolled out of bed, so I will probably have to take her to lunch soon, and then plow the driveway again.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> This thread is moving waay too fast.  When I post there are 3 more post ahead of me.  This is great!



I was just "told" that this board requires at least 40 seconds between posts and that I had to wait 5 more seconds before I could submit!  Talk about fast!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> A meeting, but then to lunch.



Cool.  what are you having?  Or, you can tell me when you get back.  Hate to make you late for your meeting!


----------



## RvUsa

You know Aunt Bea was H O T hot, so is the Mom, who is she?


----------



## ftwildernessguy

RvUsa said:


> My battery is going dead on the laptop, and Dw finaly rolled out of bed, so I will probably have to take her to lunch soon, and then plow the driveway again.



I'm hardwired into the house circuit so battery limits are meaningless, and the temp is increasing so God is doing the plowing.


----------



## Gatordad

you said plow the driveway heh heh heh


----------



## ftwildernessguy

RvUsa said:


> You know Aunt Bea was H O T hot, so is the Mom, who is she?



I don't know, but I think she has a thing for the alien guy which is pissing her boyfriend off.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ftwildernessguy said:


> Actually, I have the stuff to make it, but if I have another glass of this crappy wine my wife won't let me near the Magic Bullet for safety reasons.



If we get this thread to 1800 today, I think we should have another virtual Kungaloosh party!


----------



## RvUsa

I bought a wirelesss network for the house, and by god I am going to use it..... I could plug it in, but then I would have to get out of my recliner and walk over to the other side of the living room.


----------



## Us3

RvUsa said:


> You know Aunt Bea was H O T hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that sounds just wrong...
Click to expand...


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Oh Man - A Lionel Train Layout Under His Bed!  This Kid Has It All!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> you said plow the driveway heh heh heh



That's not very nice.  And you wonder why the girl has a thing for the alien:



ftwildernessguy said:


> I don't know, but I think she has a thing for the alien guy which is pissing her boyfriend off.



Earth men just aren't what they used to be.


----------



## RvUsa

i wonder if Klaatu is going to make his train fly?   I wonder if he is talking about maglev?  It's funny how some things that used to be science fiction are now fact.


----------



## Gatordad

says the nun.....


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> says the nun.....



A nun with a past.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

PolynesianPixie said:


> That's not very nice.  And you wonder why the girl has a thing for the alien:
> 
> 
> 
> Earth men just aren't what they used to be.



I'm sure they have developed to the point that they don't reproduce like we do.  And I noticed he didn't bring a lady with him, just that big robot thing.


----------



## RvUsa

OH its never good when you hear that kind of music.... someone is gonna get it!!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I wonder what he told the robot to do with the boy scout flash light.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ftwildernessguy said:


> I'm sure they have developed to the point that they don't reproduce like we do.  And I noticed he didn't bring a lady with him, just that big robot thing.



So that's why he's there!  Those gorgeous Earth women called him like sirens!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I knew those army guys were going to be toast.


----------



## RvUsa

Told you someone was gonna get it!  Popped their heads like they were bugs....


----------



## ftwildernessguy

This guy is up to no good.  I like how the door and ramp disappear into his RV


----------



## RvUsa

Yeah, makes power steps on a class a look kinda silly huh?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Oh the visuals.  I don't even need to watch.  I'm getting a play by play right here!  Charlie & Lola is on at my house.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Man, that is some high tech stuff he's got there.  What the heck is he saying?


----------



## RvUsa

Allright, hurry up, we need 1800 soon, wife just rolled out of bed and is demanding that I quit playing with my virtual freinds, and pay attention to real people..  But to be honest, she isn't as much fun


----------



## RvUsa

Can you imagine, someone logs on here tonight, and this thread has 123 new messages to read, they are gonna fall out of their chair LOL


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> A nun with a past.



i don't think there's a past...... it's all a mirage.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> Allright, hurry up, we need 1800 soon, wife just rolled out of bed and is demanding that I quit playing with my virtual freinds, and pay attention to real people..  But to be honest, she isn't as much fun



Oh, come on.  Have a little heart!  Tomorrow is Valentines Day, you know?


----------



## RvUsa

Yeah, I guess that I better go find her a candy bar in the cupboard or something, our VD gift to each other is the trip.


----------



## Gatordad

yeah, that's tomorrow.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

So nobody believes the kid and now they're gonna pay.


----------



## RvUsa

OK any guesses on who gets #1800?


----------



## Gatordad

I also refuse to believe that Aunt Bea was hot.  When was this movie made, 1920?  she was ancient on the show.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Does this chick really believe that a good lock on her door is gonna keep the alien out?  Come on


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> i don't think there's a past...... it's all a mirage.



I am a mirage.  And an oxymoron.  (no dumb jokes, please)  I am a virtual free-spirited-control-freak.  Go figure.


----------



## Gatordad

there's no prize for number 1800


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Today this guy would be a stalker, showing up at her work and all.


----------



## RvUsa

Gatordad said:


> I also refuse to believe that Aunt Bea was hot. When was this movie made, 1920? she was ancient on the show.


Dish info says 1951.  but she was hot


----------



## Gatordad

what is the name of the movie?


----------



## RvUsa

Nope not you.  Fwg....


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> I also refuse to believe that Aunt Bea was hot.  When was this movie made, 1920?  she was ancient on the show.



Actually, she looks about the same - same hair style and I'm pretty sure the same cotton dress.

I got the 1800 mark, too.


----------



## RvUsa

The day the Earth stood still... DW is looking over my shoulder and DEMANDING I PLAY WITH HER NOW!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ftwildernessguy said:


> Today this guy would be a stalker, showing up at her work and all.



This was post 1800!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  You must tell your DW that no matter how much cheapy box wine you had, that now you deserve a Kungaloosh for being 1800!  Now, how could she argue with that logic?


----------



## Gatordad

I feel bad for the folks who got 100 messages informing them there was a message in the thread.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> The day the Earth stood still... DW is looking over my shoulder and DEMANDING I PLAY WITH HER NOW!



Not touching that one.


----------



## RvUsa

Oh man, I never thought of that, that is TOOO FUNNY


----------



## Gatordad

RvUsa said:


> The day the Earth stood still... DW is looking over my shoulder and DEMANDING I PLAY WITH HER NOW!



Tell her you are too busy plowing the driveway and chatting with nuns.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

told you I was a nun with a past


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I thought you only got this EMF pulse with a nuclear blast - this is amazing - this is a global failure of electrical systems and the guy did it from the kitchen in his RV.


----------



## RvUsa

PolynesianPixie said:


> Not touching that one.



Hey, thats what she said too.


----------



## PolynesianPixie




----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> told you I was a nun with a past



that's what makes you more intriguing


----------



## RvUsa

ftwildernessguy said:


> I thought you only got this EMF pulse with a nuclear blast - this is amazing - this is a global failure of electrical systems and the guy did it from the kitchen in his RV.




OMG that was funny!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> that's what makes you more intriguing



Than what?  FtWGuy's magic bullet?


----------



## RvUsa

She is threating to pull my wifi card out, I gotta go......


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ftwildernessguy said:


> I thought you only got this EMF pulse with a nuclear blast - this is amazing - this is a global failure of electrical systems and the guy did it from the kitchen in his RV.



Oh. my pop-up could totally do that!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> She is threating to pull my wifi card out, I gotta go......



Catcha later, John.  Come back for the 1900 post, ok?


----------



## ftwildernessguy

PolynesianPixie said:


> Oh. my pop-up could totally do that!



I'm thinking he must have turned on the microwave and his coffee maker at the same time.


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> Than what?  FtWGuy's magic bullet?




what's better than a cute nun?  a cute nun with a past.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

PolynesianPixie said:


> Catcha later, John.  Come back for the 1900 post, ok?



That may be in about 5 minutes.  Been nice watching the movie with you, John


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I can't believe it took this guy this long to figure out Carpenter is the alien.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I just checked my email.  52 were disboard "useless Chit chit thread".


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Check out the phone number on the cab - remember when they used to use words for the first two numbers in a phone number?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ftwildernessguy said:


> I'm thinking he must have turned on the microwave and his coffee maker at the same time.



 That does it every time!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Platoo Verada Nicto - you must remember those words!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ftwildernessguy said:


> Check out the phone number on the cab - remember when they used to use words for the first two numbers in a phone number?



Um, John's gone, dear.  The rest of us are watching vicariously.


----------



## Gatordad

ftwildernessguy said:


> I'm thinking he must have turned on the microwave and his coffee maker at the same time.



or used his cellphone on an airplane.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Oh man, they just blasted the alien with a 50 cal mounted on a jeep.  Now the girl has to get the message to the robot dude.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> what's better than a cute nun?  a cute nun with a past.



I had a witty response to that.  Decided against it.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ftwildernessguy said:


> Oh man, they just blasted the alien with a 50 cal mounted on a jeep.  Now the girl has to get the message to the robot dude.



I'm on the edge of my seat!!!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I just saw an add from Thermo spa for a 12 person hot tub.  I gotta get me one of those, and then I gotta get some more friends.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

They left two enlisted guys to guard this robot and space ship and now the robot vaporized them


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Now the girl has to deliver the message but she's choking - figures.  He should have told the little kid to do it.


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> I had a witty response to that.  Decided against it.



booooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ftwildernessguy said:


> I just saw an add from Thermo spa for a 12 person hot tub.  I gotta get me one of those, and then I gotta get some more friends.



If you get a hot tub, I'll be your friend


----------



## ftwildernessguy

She told him, but I think she messed it up.  He's abducting her and taking her into the alien RV.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

He locked her in the kitchen where the microwave/coffemaker combo is that caused all the problems earlier.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> booooooooooooooooooooooo



Don't be a sour puss.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

For the RV and robot they leave two guys - for the dead alien they leave a whole squad to guard him and the robot dude still manages to steal the body without being discovered.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ftwildernessguy said:


> He locked her in the kitchen where the microwave/coffemaker combo is that caused all the problems earlier.



OOh!  I sense a finale!


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> Don't be a sour puss.



that's my middle name.  I've got a hot tub, you are welcome to use it, please fill it with water and take out all the kids toys first.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

This guy just got out of a car by the RV who looks like Walt Disney.  maybe he's gonna train them in cryogenics so they can bring the alien back


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> that's my middle name.  I've got a hot tub, you are welcome to use it, please fill it with water and take out all the kids toys first.



I'm used to that.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

The microwave/coffeemaker combo brought the alien back, but he has a huge hole in his suit from the 50 cal round.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Carry on, people.  I need to go fix these kids some lunch.


----------



## Gatordad

If you read up on aunt bea, she died in squalor.  cat feces everywhere.  she was born in 1902.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Gatordad said:


> If you read up on aunt bea, she died in squalor.  cat feces everywhere.  she was born in 1902.



That is sad.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

The alien guy has an outfit that looks like something the CM's wore at epcot about 20 years ago


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Boy, talk about disappointing.  The guy gives the citizens a lecture about peace, loads his big silver buddy on the RV and takes off.  He didn't even take the girl with him.  What kind of movie was THAT?


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I'm gonna take a nap.


----------



## Colson39

lol, I was beginning to wonder about you FtWildernessGuy


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I'm back.  What did I miss?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

A nap?!?!

actually that does sound pretty good.  My gang all has colds today.  we aren't exactly a lively bunch of girls.


----------



## Gatordad

nothing, you are te straw that stirs the drink.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> nothing, you are te straw that stirs the drink.





Whoa.  I've never been compared to a straw before.  What drink is it?  Just trying to get the full picture here.


----------



## AuburnJen92

PolynesianPixie said:


> What drink is it?



Kungaloosh, of course!


----------



## RvUsa

I made it back, she made me go to lunch, to walmart, and then I had t plow all the driveways again... and to make matters worse, I missed the end of the movie.


----------



## des1954

Wazzzup with this thread????

Last night there were only 112 pages....

Now 125????

Were you guys on a caffeine rush last night and today??



 

 

 

http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb096_ZNxmk762YYUS&utm_id=7924


----------



## RvUsa

Nah just a good old movie with the super hot Aunt Bea....


----------



## Gatordad

And Big Daddy Rog wasn't involved, go figure.


----------



## RvUsa

Yeah, we would have hit 2000 for sure if he was here, but he is too busy playing with his new toy


----------



## PolynesianPixie

des1954 said:


> Wazzzup with this thread????
> 
> Last night there were only 112 pages....
> 
> Now 125????
> 
> Were you guys on a caffeine rush last night and today??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb096_ZNxmk762YYUS&utm_id=7924




I did have 3 cups.   But we are still a long way off from 1900!  Rapido!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

AuburnJen92 said:


> Kungaloosh, of course!



Certainly!

You know, I've got a hankering for some right now, but I'm out of Strawberry dauqueri mix.  Anybody know if Grenadine will work?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Can somebody come out to play?


----------



## RvUsa

I'm here now, but leaving again.  Sorry


----------



## Shannone1

Wow...I don't read this thread for a couple of days and you all fill up 12 pages on me !!  Must've been a slow day for you, huh ??


----------



## LONE-STAR

I just looked at the last 10 pages. I feel like I just saw a old movie.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

LONE-STAR said:


> I just looked at the last 10 pages. I feel like I just saw a old movie.



Well, it's been a productive day.  Maybe we'll make it to 1900 tomorrow.  I think now, I'm going to head up to bed and read my book.  Good night, all!


----------



## ntsammy5

PolynesianPixie said:


> Well, it's been a productive day.  Maybe we'll make it to 1900 tomorrow.



2000 is the goal


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Jeeeez...it took me 10 minutes to catch up on this thread!!!!!! I was here just this morning.....ya know, Ive seen "day the earth stood still" a dozen times at least,........but never even came CLOSE to enjoying it as much as FWGuy and RvUSA's version......you guys are on crack!!!!! I really needed that laugh. 

PPix...I wasnt playin with my new toy...had another out of town trip today....ive spent most of the last 3 days in a freakin vehicle!!! 

I want to play with my new toy, though...but DAMN...its getting COLD here!!! That nasty weather brought some low temps behind it...the cart doesnt have a windshield....so a quick trip around the block freezes ya!!! Now that I have the cart...all I wanna do it tear it apart and start painting and chroming.....but I just spent all my allowance on the cart!!!! Sometimes(most of the time) I hate having a level headed wife...why cant we just buy all the stuff I need to make this cart into BigDaddyRide right now???? I hate having to wait for everything. RvUSA just told me that automotive paint  and additives costs like $800!!!!!! Now Im REALLY depressed!!!! The thing doesnt really need paint...it looks new, so its gonna be a real bit*h convincing the ol'lady that I NEED to paint it......Im thinking I should go wreck it so I'll have an excuse to customize!!!! Ya know, I had to slide down interstate10 on my butt for half a block before I was ever allowed to customize my motorcycle...and that was financed by my insurance company!!!! Then she made me sell it to buy HER a house!!!!! She's really getting in the way of me being a selfish, money-wasting punk....and I wont stand for it ANYMORE!!!!!!










Yes dear.......Im comming, right away





I gotta go ya'll


----------



## ynottony99

*Ya know Rog, they say it is easier to ask for forgiveness than it is to ask for permission.    Trust me on this one.  Oh by the way did I mention my divorce was final just about 3 weeks ago??? *


----------



## terri01p

Well Rog at least you didn't stand around like my dh with about 4 dumb guys an 6 cans of spray paint and try and figure out exactly how you can paint your own golf cart with spray paint  . Now that's just stupid !

Hey HAPPY VALENTINES DAY EVERYONE !


----------



## stacktester

ynottony99 said:


> *Ya know Rog, they say it is easier to ask for forgiveness than it is to ask for permission.    Trust me on this one.  Oh by the way did I mention my divorce was final just about 3 weeks ago??? *



That's about the time you posted the pics of you and the nice looking ladies on Burl's Porch. Is that the ex or the new woman? At least you still have your ynot name and some petrified waffles from Trail's End. Just messin with you. Good luck getting thru all the mess that comes with divorce.


----------



## AuburnJen92

PolynesianPixie said:


> Certainly!
> 
> You know, I've got a hankering for some right now, but I'm out of Strawberry dauqueri mix.  Anybody know if Grenadine will work?



It is close, but not the same...depends on if you want to enjoy or just get drunk...


----------



## PolynesianPixie

AuburnJen92 said:


> It is close, but not the same...depends on if you want to enjoy or just get drunk...



I tried it.  Not bad.  You're right, despite my seemingly easy day of posting on this thread and hearing a movie, I definitely felt the need for liquid relaxation.  I had 3 sick girls at my house yesterday (all but my oldest who can _help_)  they didn't want to get off the couch, but they sure could fight with each other from across the room and drive mom batty!


----------



## Gatordad

what movie are we watching today?


----------



## RvUsa

Let me fire up the dish and look at amc and I will let ya know


----------



## RvUsa

UH OH, just a crummy john cusack movie, and a sappy romance movie. hmmmm now what do I do today?


----------



## ynottony99

stacktester said:


> That's about the time you posted the pics of you and the nice looking ladies on Burl's Porch. Is that the ex or the new woman? At least you still have your ynot name and some petrified waffles from Trail's End. Just messin with you. Good luck getting thru all the mess that comes with divorce.



*Yep, your right.  That trip was 1 week after the final hearing.  Both the ladies on the porch have been friends for a long time.  From here, who knows  Divorce is a mess, and yes, I do have my hermetically sealed Trails End waffle for comfort!!!  Guess I should take my ex's photos out of the wallet and put in pics of my waffle!!!*


----------



## ntsammy5

We're closing in on 1900!


----------



## ynottony99

*I am going to go to bed for a about 3 hours.   I am sure you all will have passed 1900 and be cruisin' towards 2000 by the time I get back.  *


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> UH OH, just a crummy john cusack movie, and a sappy romance movie. hmmmm now what do I do today?



John Cusack is cute!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ynottony99 said:


> Guess I should take my ex's photos out of the wallet and put in pics of my waffle!!!


----------



## RvUsa

PolynesianPixie said:


> John Cusack is cute!



Yeass, and he has the cutest little bottom, and his friend  Jeremy Piven is just to die for....


HEY WHO SAID THAT????  Get out of my head.....  UM I gotta find a john wayne movie NOW>>>>

But I loved the movie Gross Point Blank, that was great.


----------



## Gatordad

ynottony99 said:


> *Yep, your right.  That trip was 1 week after the final hearing.  Both the ladies on the porch have been friends for a long time.  From here, who knows  Divorce is a mess, and yes, I do have my hermetically sealed Trails End waffle for comfort!!!  Guess I should take my ex's photos out of the wallet and put in pics of my waffle!!!*



I gotta try those waffles.


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


> John Cusack is cute!




ITA.  I love so many of his movies.  Say Anything is one of my favs.  

He disappeared for awhile, but I like his newer movies too.  Did you see 1408 ??


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I just talked to my valentine on the phone.  Unfortunately I can't be with him today because he always has this conference that goes over V Day.  Anyway, next years conference is in Orlando!  so, I'm gonna go too!  In the next year, I will go to WDW in July, December, February and April for Wild Dis Women!!!!!!!  This is a record year!!!!!  Ok, those of you who are Floridians are probably saying "big deal"~to me it's HUGE!!!!!!


----------



## Shannone1

Gatordad said:


> I gotta try those waffles.



Me too !!  We didn't eat at TE for breakfast last time....but we are for sure going next time after seeing/hearing about those mickey waffles !!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> ITA.  I love so many of his movies.  Say Anything is one of my favs.
> 
> He disappeared for awhile, but I like his newer movies too.  Did you see 1408 ??



I didn't see 1408.  I'll have to rent it.  

I loved Say Anything, too!  That scene where he holds the 'boom box' up over his head from under her bedroom window is classic!  I still love that song, too!  Peter Gabriel...hmmmm....is he still around?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

"...In your eyes...I am complete....your eyes, I cant compete..........you're eyes" great movie, great song..............Peter Gabrielle is still producing, but mainly behind the scenes.


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


> I didn't see 1408.  I'll have to rent it.
> 
> I loved Say Anything, too!  That scene where he holds the 'boom box' up over his head from under her bedroom window is classic!  I still love that song, too!  Peter Gabriel...hmmmm....is he still around?



Other good John Cusack movies...

Pushing Tin
Identity
America's Sweethearts
Must Love Dogs
Serendipity
Con Air

Llyod Dobler is still my favorite one of his roles.

BTW...I have NO idea about Peter Gabriel.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> "...In your eyes...I am complete....your eyes, I cant compete..........you're eyes" great movie, great song..............Peter Gabrielle is still producing, but mainly behind the scenes.



Now I'm going to have to rent that, too!  If I have a chick flick night, I'll be sure to give a play by play on this thread!


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


> I just talked to my valentine on the phone.  Unfortunately I can't be with him today because he always has this conference that goes over V Day.  Anyway, next years conference is in Orlando!  so, I'm gonna go too!  In the next year, I will go to WDW in July, December, February and April for Wild Dis Women!!!!!!!  This is a record year!!!!!  Ok, those of you who are Floridians are probably saying "big deal"~to me it's HUGE!!!!!!



You are going to have to pace yourself with the kungaloosh


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> Other good John Cusack movies...
> 
> Pushing Tin
> Identity
> America's Sweethearts
> Must Love Dogs
> Serendipity
> Con Air
> 
> Llyod Dobler is still my favorite one of his roles.
> 
> BTW...I have NO idea about Peter Gabriel.



How sad, out of all those movies, the only one I've seen is Con Air!  Didn't he hook up with Christina Ricci in one of his movies?  He was working in a record store or something?


----------



## ntsammy5

2 more to 1900!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> You are going to have to pace yourself with the kungaloosh



Oh, my poor liver!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

1408 was a shocker...I wasnt expecting much from it but it blew me away. My altime fav of Cusack is The Grifters,   he and his mom were major con artists.....another sleeper hit, Didnt expect much but it was a great story.


----------



## RvUsa

What no one ever saw gross point blank, he was a hit man going back to his hs reunion, 


1 more post and we hit 1900 today


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Did I get it?


AAAAAh I have to wait 20 more seconds!


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


> How sad, out of all those movies, the only one I've seen is Con Air!  Didn't he hook up with Christina Ricci in one of his movies?  He was working in a record store or something?



I think that was High Fidelity.  Not one of my favs.  I really wanted to see Martian Child, it it was only out at our local theater for one week


----------



## RvUsa

never mind, thread lag again 

YEAH 1900


----------



## PolynesianPixie

yey Rog!


----------



## Shannone1

BDR....you couldn't let one of us girls hit it, could you ??


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> I think that was High Fidelity.  Not one of my favs.  I really wanted to see Martian Child, it it was only out at our local theater for one week



Ok, that sounds familiar.  Must not have been super since I hardly remember it.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> BDR....you couldn't let one of us girls hit it, could you ??


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


>



Well, we could keep going and hit 2000  I have three hours to kill before I go help out at my sons V-day party


----------



## RvUsa

only 90 to go, thats easy, what did we do yesterday, like 130...


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> Well, we could keep going and hit 2000  I have three hours to kill before I go help out at my sons V-day party



Same for me.  But....not son....daughter....


----------



## RvUsa

I am on hold with the bike barn, holy crap they raised the rental to $49 a day, dang I gotta buy a cart before next trip


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


> Same for me.  But....not son....daughter....



My girls are on 6th and 8th grades.  I miss being able to spend time with them in their classes. I really don't know much about their teachers at this point since they are only with them for a short time.  I help chaperone field trips and help with PTO after school things, but you don't get the same interaction in middle school.

My oldest DD is going to be in HIGH school in the fall, OMG.  I'm only 35...seems strange to have a kid going into HS.  I still have friends trying to have babies  I just got married and got started before they did.

My "baby" is 7 now and I can't imagine starting all over with the baby phase again.


----------



## RvUsa

still on hold  UHHHHH


----------



## Gatordad

i'm not ready for the kids to grow up either.


----------



## Shannone1

RvUsa said:


> I am on hold with the bike barn, holy crap they raised the rental to $49 a day, dang I gotta buy a cart before next trip



We have a cart but I am worried about taking it to FW.  That's 1100 miles each way that we would not have our tow car.  And then we will be in FL for almost 2 weeks and stuck on Disney property.  I like the freedom of having my car in case I want to go somewhere.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> My girls are on 6th and 8th grades.  I miss being able to spend time with them in their classes. I really don't know much about their teachers at this point since they are only with them for a short time.  I help chaperone field trips and help with PTO after school things, but you don't get the same interaction in middle school.
> 
> My oldest DD is going to be in HIGH school in the fall, OMG.  I'm only 35...seems strange to have a kid going into HS.  I still have friends trying to have babies  I just got married and got started before they did.
> 
> My "baby" is 7 now and I can't imagine starting all over with the baby phase again.



Yeah, it's surreal, huh?  My baby is almost 7 (March 30).  I'm homeschooling her at the moment, but she has been invited to come into her old class for the valentines party.  I do miss that interaction.  My other DDs are in 3rd & 6th grade, and like you, I go in to make copies for their teachers, go on field trips, and I'm the PTO secretary.  But, that more personal involvement is no longer there.  DD11 has teachers I wouldn't recognize if I passed them on the street!

High school though!  My goodness! I feel for you!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I have two in High school...my youngest is 5 going on insane...my 11 yr old is growing breasts!!!!!! Im 39 and a grandfather.....and my wife wont let me accessorize properly!!!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

HEY I got one!  Finally got through.  Reserved no problem, you get 10% discount for 7+ days woo hooo.  This is adding to my theory that they aren't going to be very busy while we are there.  I have got every ressie I wanted including le cellier.


----------



## Shannone1

BigDaddyRog said:


> Im 39 and a grandfather.....and my wife wont let me accessorize properly!!!!!!



Let it go man, let it go


----------



## Gatordad

She's a mean woman maybe shannon can start a poll to see if you should accessorize.

grandfather at 39, damn


----------



## BigDaddyRog

siiiiiiigh......................................ya just dont understand, Shannon!!!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> I have two in High school...my youngest is 5 going on insane...my 11 yr old is growing breasts!!!!!! Im 39 and a grandfather.....and my wife wont let me accessorize properly!!!!!!





Shannone1 said:


> Let it go man, let it go



The women need to accessorize first.


----------



## RvUsa

Gatordad said:


> grandfather at 39, damn



Geeeeez, I'm 39 and my oldest is only 5, what can I say it took me a long time to find a woman dumb enough to go to bed with me


----------



## RvUsa

75 to go, we are nowhere near as quick as yesterday.... but can you imagine someone who has the instant notification box checked, and hasn't looked at their email for a couple of days.... it would be about 250 messages "response to thread".


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> Geeeeez, I'm 39 and my oldest is only 5, what can I say it took me a long time to find a woman dumb enough to go to bed with me



So, the movie 40 year old virgin was about you, then?


----------



## RvUsa

PolynesianPixie said:


> So, the movie 40 year old virgin was about you, then?



Hey now, I am 39, my son is 5 + 9 months , I was like 33 or so at the most ...


----------



## Gatordad

this is my 1301th post.  and i haven't been banned.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I was a sex god in the 80s (in my own mind)...apparently it runs in the family, which would explain the grandson at 39........I told my kids if they ever had sex before marriage that it would cause a terrible chemical reaction that would kill them....it worked for a while, but then they turned to outside informants, like pubic education.......who voted for sex ed in public schools?????


----------



## Shannone1

Are you a good grandpa BDR ??  My MIL became a grandma at 36.  She was only 15 when she had my DH.  DH and I got married when we were 18 and had DD1 when we were 21.  My MIL resented BIG TIME being a grandma and was not happy.  She was not involved in their lives...and still is very limited with them now.  It's pretty much holidays only. They don't come out for baseball games or band concerts.  Don't call or e-mail just to catch up with them. It's a very distant relationship


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> this is my 1301th post.  and i haven't been banned.



Not yet anyhow.


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> I was a sex god in the 80s (in my own mind)...



That applies to all of us.... except for me it was in the 60s......


----------



## RvUsa

I was a sex god in the 80's and 90's too,  the god of abstinence!


----------



## Gatordad

you mean i'm not a stud????


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> Are you a good grandpa BDR ??  My MIL became a grandma at 36.  She was only 15 when she had my DH.  DH and I got married when we were 18 and had DD1 when we were 21.  My MIL resented BIG TIME being a grandma and was not happy.  She was not involved in their lives...and still is very limited with them now.  It's pretty much holidays only. They don't come out for baseball games or band concerts.  Don't call or e-mail just to catch up with them. It's a very distant relationship



That's so sad.  I do think that when a person looses their youth and becomes a parent at such a young age, they feel like they have been imprisoned almost.  Sometimes they feel like they need to make up for it.  She probably is feeling the need for "me" time.  I bet she'll find the error in her ways and come around!

My sister had a baby at 18.  She went through some of that.  Situations presented themselves though and she needed to snap out of it-real fast!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

In the sixties everyone WAS a sex god....ya woke up in the morning, had sex, ate some mushrooms, and had sex again till lunch, dropped acid and then had sex with somebody elses girl so that ya could experience the love that filled the world with color and flowers, and then had sex while you were discussing the colors that the earlier experience made you feel...."I felt...yellow, wait no it was definately purple..."
The sexual revolution must have been awesome!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> you mean i'm not a stud????



You can be a stud in your own mind like the rest of them


----------



## Gatordad

it helps if you get some positive affirmation ya know.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> In the sixties everyone WAS a sex god....ya woke up in the morning, had sex, ate some mushrooms, and had sex again till lunch, dropped acid and then had sex with somebody elses girl so that ya could experience the love that filled the world with color and flowers, and then had sex while you were discussing the colors that the earlier experience made you feel...."I felt...yellow, wait no it was definately purple..."
> The sexual revolution must have been awesome!!!



Hey, that's the story of my conception!


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> The sexual revolution must have been awesome!!!



I think I was on the wrong side in that one!


----------



## RvUsa

PolynesianPixie said:


> Hey, that's the story of my conception!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> it helps if you get some positive affirmation ya know.



you're a stud.  just look how you slid to 1300 like a sly james bond with one eye on the prize and one eye on Roz's clenching fist.  I don't know how you did it, baby



woo......hoo


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Shannone1 said:


> Are you a good grandpa BDR ??  My MIL became a grandma at 36.  She was only 15 when she had my DH.  DH and I got married when we were 18 and had DD1 when we were 21.  My MIL resented BIG TIME being a grandma and was not happy.  She was not involved in their lives...and still is very limited with them now.  It's pretty much holidays only. They don't come out for baseball games or band concerts.  Don't call or e-mail just to catch up with them. It's a very distant relationship



I definately like to think so...I babysit almost everyday(well, me & the wife) while the daughter finishes high school, the father is JUST starting to come around......He hadn't spent a dime or ever even seen the kid after he was born..hes 8 months now. But, it looks like maybe he's done a little growing in the last 8 months, but I doubt it. But if he decides not to be part of the baby's life it wont be because I threatened him or anything, because I havent..this time, ....yet.

I love this baby to death.....Its the first boy in our house, so...I got his back, because Im counting on him having mine....when he figures out what a back is!!! He helped me install the flooring in my den....chewed on that hammer but good. He loves to reach up and hit the enter button on the computer when Im in the middle of a post!!!! And he will definately be in the garage with me while we do all the work to the cart.....dat's mah boy!!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> .Its the first boy in our house, so...I got his back, because Im counting on him having mine....when he figures out what a back is!!!



NEAT!


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


> That's so sad.  I do think that when a person looses their youth and becomes a parent at such a young age, they feel like they have been imprisoned almost.  Sometimes they feel like they need to make up for it.  She probably is feeling the need for "me" time.  I bet she'll find the error in her ways and come around!



I don't think she is going to change.  For YEARS I have hoped she would change and have been let down too many times to count.   From the time she invited us on a "family" vacation and booked an adult only hotel, to the time she told my kids she was going to buy a house in the next town so she could spend more time with them only to change her mind two months later and decide to move to FL !!  She has told my parents that she was never good at "the kid thing".  She just isnt "into" it being a grandma.  I remember when my DD1 was just about 2 years old.  I was in my MIL's area and called her to see if we could drop by for a visit.  She told me her DH was napping and he didn't want us to wake him up  I never forgot that and never again tried to drop in on her so she could spend time with my kids.  ONE TIME my DD1 stayed the night at her house, and that was when I was giving birth to DD2.  My MIL said that it was too much for her to handle.  Apparently my poor 2 yr old DD was scared to sleep on the couch downstairs alone and my MIL had to let her sleep with her @@  How inconvienant !!

So at this point we are just hoping she does move to FL soon and we will see her once a year and be done with it.  Mostly though I am hoping she moves to central FL so I will have an annual excuse to stop by FW


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> I don't think she is going to change.  For YEARS I have hoped she would change and have been let down too many times to count.   From the time she invited us on a "family" vacation and booked an adult only hotel, to the time she told my kids she was going to buy a house in the next town so she could spend more time with them only to change her mind two months later and decide to move to FL !!  She has told my parents that she was never good at "the kid thing".  She just isnt "into" it being a grandma.  I remember when my DD1 was just about 2 years old.  I was in my MIL's area and called her to see if we could drop by for a visit.  She told me her DH was napping and he didn't want us to wake him up  I never forgot that and never again tried to drop in on her so she could spend time with my kids.  ONE TIME my DD1 stayed the night at her house, and that was when I was giving birth to DD2.  My MIL said that it was too much for her to handle.  Apparently my poor 2 yr old DD was scared to sleep on the couch downstairs alone and my MIL had to let her sleep with her @@  How inconvienant !!
> 
> So at this point we are just hoping she does move to FL soon and we will see her once a year and be done with it.  Mostly though I am hoping she moves to central FL so I will have an annual excuse to stop by FW



I am so sorry.  well, we can hope that she will change, but in the present time you should just try to accept it in order to keep you & DH & the kids from continuing disappointment.

Well, if she does move to FL at least she'll be good for something!   No room at her house for the kids?  Oh well, guess you'll just _have_ to stay at the fort!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Lunchtime!  DD wants Mac n Cheese.  Can I get some for any body else?


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


> Lunchtime!  DD wants Mac n Cheese.  Can I get some for any body else?



Well, what I would LIKE is some Taco Bell   But what I am HAVING is a Lean Pocket.  Joy.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I need another snow day so I can tune into one of those B movies and give a play by play again.

I had a Panini for lunch with some pasta salad.

It was a girlie girl lunch, but that was it.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> Well, what I would LIKE is some Taco Bell   But what I am HAVING is a Lean Pocket.  Joy.



Well you must save room for that chocolate tonight!

Have you tried Taco Bell's new Fresco menu?  They take out the cheese and add pico del gallo or something.  It's really good and so much healthier!  I have become addicted to the fresco bean burrito supreme!

Annalise had her mac n cheese.  She could eat her weight in that stuff!  The baby had carrots, apple sauce, rice cereal.  I had butternut squash soup with cracked pepper and a sprinkling of goat cheese; baby carrots and artichike, spinach hummus. Yum.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ftwildernessguy said:


> I need another snow day so I can tune into one of those B movies and give a play by play again.
> 
> I had a Panini for lunch with some pasta salad.
> 
> It was a girlie girl lunch, but that was it.



Sounds good.  Yeah, we need you to have a snow day.  The posts were kickin' yesterday!

Pretty soon Shannone and I have to go to Valentines parties and then it's up to Rog, John, Al & Pete to get it to 2000!


----------



## ntsammy5

ftwildernessguy said:


> I had a Panini for lunch with some pasta salad.
> 
> It was a girlie girl lunch, but that was it.



I had a man's meal.  Chile!


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


> Sounds good.  Yeah, we need you to have a snow day.  The posts were kickin' yesterday!
> 
> Pretty soon Shannone and I have to go to Valentines parties and then it's up to Rog, John, Al & Pete to get it to 2000!



I was an an RV show yesterday so not much help.  I was going ok this afternoon...then my puppy and I took a little nap on the couch.  She is a snuggler. 

It is a little scary to think about how many pages of guy posts I will have to get through tonight.


----------



## auntie

Shannone1 said:


> Are you a good grandpa BDR ??  My MIL became a grandma at 36.  She was only 15 when she had my DH.  DH and I got married when we were 18 and had DD1 when we were 21.  My MIL resented BIG TIME being a grandma and was not happy.  She was not involved in their lives...and still is very limited with them now.  It's pretty much holidays only. They don't come out for baseball games or band concerts.  Don't call or e-mail just to catch up with them. It's a very distant relationship



My mom was a grandma at 39...as she and my dad eloped when they were kids. She was 16 when she had me(and no..she wasn't pregnant at the time they married..I even checked their marriage license in the hall of records when we visited Virginia once! Not that it would have mattered. I brought a copy home to them as a gift, since they had lost it yeas ago.) Mom is Italian and Dad is Irish..and their families didn't like that they dated. So what did they do?..They got MARRIED! 

My husband and I met in high school(he was an "older man" by five years. I married him a year after graduation. We had our first child 4 years later. I was 22. My mom had just turned 39 when he was born. Often when we would be out together people didn't know if he was mine or hers.(She liked that ) My dad was 40. They were the proudest grandparents you would ever meet. It didn't bother them a bit. My dad often said that being a granparent was the reward you got for being a parent. You don't have to parent them..just enjoy them.  I was very lucky that my older son(now 27) was the first grandchild, and spent a HUGE amount of time with my dad. Dad taught him to swim, and took him to hockey games. My parents were young enough to really enjoy their grandchildren. My siblings didn't have kids until some 10 years later, so he was an only grandchild for quite a while. Until his sister's came along. some 5 and 7 years after he did. The sad part of this is that 11 years ago, my dad had a stroke at age 56. He is partially paralyzed and lost his speech. One of my last memories of him actually walking is droping him and my then 16 year old son(who towered over him)at the train station. They were going to watch a Ranger hockey game at Madison Square Garden.  A teenager who loved being with his grandfather. Imagine that. Two days later dad had a stroke, and while he is still with us..as you can imagine life is very different. 
Five years ago, that grandchild graduated from the NYPD academy at a ceromony held in Madison Square Garden. Talk about emotional. Imagine barely 2 years after 9-11, some 1700 men(and women) in blue entering every aisle of the Garden to sounds of  Frank Sinatra singing "New York, New York." (I get chills..but you may have to be a "New Yawka" to appreciate that). In any case, his grandfather was there to see that. In a crowd of people larger than you can imagine, my son spotted his "grandpa". He was the first one he greeted, and crouched to his knees to hug and kiss him in his wheel chair.  There they were together again in the very place they shared so many memories from his boyhood. A boy no more..a man with his grandfather.  Tears rolled down my dad's face and he gave his boy a thumbs up and stroked his head. "Yes..yes" is all he could manage to say. 

I feel sorry for your mother-inlaw, because she will never know that kind of joy. The idea that she had children so young that she isn't able to share that kind of bond with her granchildren is sad. While my parents started out young, they have often said that they were proud and thrilled  to be called grandma/grandpa.  I think they were able to give and spend more time with my son and actually enjoy it, than they were with us kids. My dad had more time when it came to his grandchildren, and maybe even wanted to make up for some of the time he wasn't able to spend with his own kids..while he was busy providing for them. Considering what ultimately happened..I thank God that they did start so young, and that I did too. My son is really the only grandchild that remembers Grandpa when he walked and spoke and flew planes,sky dived, and water skied. He was able to share those things with him.  I'm grateful for that. I know my dad is. I can see it in his eyes everytime he looks at his grandson.
Oh..well..sorry for the rambling story and the family history...but seeing your post, well it just got me to thinking. I've got to go call my dad now.


----------



## Shannone1

auntie said:


> Five years ago, that grandchild graduated from the NYPD academy at a ceromony held in Madison Square Garden. Talk about emotional. Imagine barely 2 years after 9-11, some 1700 men(and women) in blue entering every aisle of the Garden to sounds of  Frank Sinatra singing "New York, New York." (I get chills..but you may have to be a "New Yawka" to appreciate that). In any case, his grandfather was there to see that. In a crowd of people larger than you can imagine, my son spotted his "grandpa". He was the first one he greeted, and crouched to his knees to hug and kiss him in his wheel chair.  There they were together again in the very place they shared so many memories from his boyhood. A boy no more..a man with his grandfather.  Tears rolled down my dad's face and he gave his boy a thumbs up and stroked his head. "Yes..yes" is all he could manage to say.




Awwww.....What a wonderful moment for both of them.


----------



## 2goofycampers

back to light useless stuff, is Kungaloosh any adult beverage or strictly beer?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Auntie...I think you just pumped my Grampaw pride up about 10 notches. What a great story.


----------



## ntsammy5

2goofycampers said:


> back to light useless stuff, is Kungaloosh any adult beverage or strictly beer?



It is a specific adult beverage:

http://www.allearsnet.com/din/rec_kung.htm

This is not the official FW recipe but it's close.  I stick to beer because I don't like sweet drinks.


----------



## Gatordad

While your story is touching, it definately is not useless.....  but carry on


----------



## ntsammy5

Let's at least get to 1960 today.


----------



## 2goofycampers

funny camping stories;;we were camping in Pa. family came by pulling a pop-up..... we cooked dinner, ate, stayed in a while because it rained. all this took about 2 hours. walked outside around back of the camper. there sits the pop-up family head in hands, soak and wet. We asked could we help in any way. Dad could not back the camper in the site, we were told.  DH said where would you like it... Got it there with 1 try.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

auntie said:


> Oh..well..sorry for the rambling story and the family history...but seeing your post, well it just got me to thinking. I've got to go call my dad now.



Ok, I'm crying now.

That is such a touching story.  Really puts things in perspective.


----------



## Gatordad

Hey, this is the no-crying thread.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> Hey, this is the no-crying thread.



Oh you shush up


----------



## Colson39

I'm posting #1965 since I'm sure by the time I come in tomorrow morning we'll be at #2000 already


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Colson39 said:


> I'm posting #1965 since I'm sure by the time I come in tomorrow morning we'll be at #2000 already



Only if there's a good movie on AMC.


----------



## RvUsa

Nope, nuthing good, I just got back  Raising helen is on now. ???? don't know what it is....


----------



## ftwildernessguy

RvUsa said:


> Nope, nuthing good, I just got back  Raising helen is on now. ???? don't know what it is....


[/I]

It's a loser movie, but sometimes those are great for dumping on.

I gotta tell ya, John, it was fun watching that movie with you until your wife ruined it for us.  My son and I do this with movies all the time.


----------



## RvUsa

I know, it was a blast,  darn women, they always have to ruin the fun guy stuff


----------



## des1954

I can't read two days worth of posts on here!  I think this one is 

1970!!

Good year!!​


----------



## des1954

How about that loser kid Jason on American Idol?  You know,,,, the kid that's living in his car (by choice) and wants the world to feel sorry for him?


----------



## des1954

I'm glad the writer's strike is over.  Maybe we can finally get some new episodes of Grey's Anatomy!

Post #1972!!!  The year I graduated from high school! He-he-he!


----------



## RvUsa

I just went back and looked 18 pages and almost 300 posts in two days,  I wonder what rhonda thinks????


----------



## PolynesianPixie

des1954 said:


> How about that loser kid Jason on American Idol?  You know,,,, the kid that's living in his car (by choice) and wants the world to feel sorry for him?



Didn't they let him go last night?  DD11 always referred to him as "the cute boy"


----------



## ynottony99

*Ok, you got the Proud Gandpa juices flowing in me too.  There is nothing like the way his face lights up when he sees his 'Papa'.  Gets me every time.  So I had to dig out a photo.  It is 3 years old, but we are leaning on "Kaleb's and Papa's truck".  He was with me when I bought the truck and even though he was only 2 I have always said he helped me pick it out.  He walked all around it, and when I opened the door to take a test drive he was right there climbing in.  Now that he is 5, he always beams when I say lets take our truck. *


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ynottony99 said:


> *Ok, you got the Proud Gandpa juices flowing in me too.  There is nothing like the way his face lights up when he sees his 'Papa'.  Gets me every time.  So I had to dig out a photo.  It is 3 years old, but we are leaning on "Kaleb's and Papa's truck".  He was with me when I bought the truck and even though he was only 2 I have always said he helped me pick it out.  He walked all around it, and when I opened the door to take a test drive he was right there climbing in.  Now that he is 5, and he always beams when I say lets take our truck. *
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Too Cute!​


----------



## RvUsa

I love those shirts... wish I could get a fort shirt for ds and I .... can never find disney stuff in my size


----------



## des1954

PolynesianPixie said:


> Didn't they let him go last night? DD11 always referred to him as "the cute boy"


 
Yep.... he was let go & cried all the way out of the building.  He is cute, but has a lot of growing up to do.

Tony - Cute little guy you've got there!  (Cute grampa, too! )


----------



## RvUsa

just 21 more to go to get to 2000, come on guys post some useless facts, chitchat


----------



## RvUsa

When we get 3 away from 2000 we should all post  "I GOT 2000" and see who really did, kinda like winning the lottery but without all that pesky money and fame...


----------



## RvUsa

Awww come on, do I have to get there all by myself????


----------



## ynottony99

* I got a date with Kate tonight!!!! *


----------



## des1954

This isn't useless---- it's _dangerous!!!_

Here in Lakeland, Florida bags of Pokemon Lollipops were sold at a Dollar General. It is confirmed that 20 of the pops have _shards of metal_ in them and that this probably occured at the manufacturing plant!!  A notice was sent to all the schools & is now on the news "Do not let your children eat or even unwrap this candy due to risk of injury!"

FYI - - -  These were manufactured in (you guessed it) CHINA!!!  When are we going to shut down the imports from this low-life country???


----------



## Shannone1

RvUsa said:


> When we get 3 away from 2000 we should all post  "I GOT 2000" and see who really did, kinda like winning the lottery but without all that pesky money and fame...




I'm in...as long as we do it in the next 25 minutes, lol.   Have DD's jazz band concert tonight.  Busy day for me !!


----------



## ynottony99

*Wish I had a date with this plate tonight!!!*


----------



## RvUsa

Man, I am starting to really get fed up with all the crap coming from china....


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Ok, this is the last photo I took of my Grandparents together.  They are both gone now and I still miss them like crazy.  They spent 77 years together before my Grandfather past away at almost 100.  My Grandma died last year of a stroke at 102.

Aren't they cute?  I strive to live my life just like them!


----------



## Shannone1

Does my font always look the same size to all of you ??  I've been alternating between my laptop (which makes the font look small) and my deck computer (which makes it seem big).  I wish I could tell what it looks like to everyone else, lol.


----------



## RvUsa

OK what is the deal with you and those waffles????


----------



## ynottony99

des1954 said:


> This isn't useless---- it's _dangerous!!!_
> 
> Here in Lakeland, Florida bags of Pokemon Lollipops were sold at a Dollar General. It is confirmed that 20 of the pops have _shards of metal_ in them and that this probably occured at the manufacturing plant!!  A notice was sent to all the schools & is now on the news "Do not let your children eat or even unwrap this candy due to risk of injury!"
> 
> FYI - - -  These were manufactured in (you guessed it) CHINA!!!  When are we going to shut down the imports from this low-life country???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Of course they have shards of metal, that is what makes them 'pokey'-man!!!*


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


> Ok, this is the last photo I took of my Grandparents together.  They are both gone now and I still miss them like crazy.  They spent 77 years together before my Grandfather past away at almost 100.  My Grandma died last year of a stroke at 102.
> 
> Aren't they cute?  I strive to live my life just like them!



Great picture Ami


----------



## RvUsa

I see size changes all the time..... oh wait you were talking about fonts....


----------



## des1954

ynottony99 said:


> * I got a date with Kate tonight!!!! *​


 

Oh yeah????? So what??? I've got a week's vacation with....

  

 







(In my dreams!!)


----------



## PolynesianPixie

des1954 said:


> Yep.... he was let go & cried all the way out of the building.  He is cute, but has a lot of growing up to do.
> 
> Tony - Cute little guy you've got there!  (Cute grampa, too! )



He's another one of those kids with entitlement issues.

Josiah~not tony's little one


----------



## RvUsa

Boy I hope my wife and I make it that far... we got a ways to go


----------



## des1954

1994


----------



## ynottony99

RvUsa said:


> OK what is the deal with you and those waffles????



*If you have to ask, I don't think there is much hope of me explaining it.  Did I mention I have one sealed in an in case of waffle withdrawls, break glass box???  *


----------



## Shannone1

So my DS7 had his school Valentine's party today and it was all HEALTHY food.  Yogurt, granola, veggies and dip and crackers.  What ever happened to candy and chocolate ??


----------



## des1954

1999?


----------



## RvUsa

everyone ready?


----------



## Shannone1

Is it me ??


----------



## des1954

Aw, crap John..... you beat me!!


----------



## RvUsa

HEY I GOT IT!! I was trying to get the lottery going and I got it.... yeah!!!

You may now heap your praises and accolades upon me now


----------



## Shannone1

RvUsa said:


> everyone ready?




ARGHHHHH !!!  This one was for me or Ami.   I don't have the time or energy for 100 more posts tonight


----------



## ynottony99

*I missed it!!!!  Sitting here drooling over my Kate/Waffle pictures!*


----------



## RvUsa

We never ate breakfast at TE, are they that good???


----------



## ynottony99

RvUsa said:


> HEY I GOT IT!! I was trying to get the lottery going and I got it.... yeah!!!
> 
> You may now heap your praises and accolades upon me now



*  All hail ye, oh might one worthy of praises and accolades.  We are not worthy, we are not worthy.....  *


----------



## RvUsa

ynottony99 said:


> *  All hail ye, oh might one worthy of praises and accolades.  We are not worthy, we are not worthy.....  *



  Thank You Thank You, I will rule with honor and wisdom....


----------



## Gatordad

who's Kate?  and why does she have your waffle?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> ARGHHHHH !!!  This one was for me or Ami.   I don't have the time or energy for 100 more posts tonight



I missed it!!!!!  The baby I watch was picked up and I missed it!  oh well, there is always 2100


----------



## ynottony99

RvUsa said:


> We never ate breakfast at TE, are they that good???



*I think they are.  They are made from a malted mix.  A lot of folks I have eaten with, don't taste any difference than any other waffles. Others just don't care for them at all.  That is ok though, more for me and my boy!!!!
Hmmmm, I wonder if Kate would care for a waffle?????  I guess it must be time for dinner, because right now a waffle sounds more enticing than Kate.*


----------



## RvUsa

Let's see we are averaging 150 a day, so we could hit 3000 before I leave....


----------



## ynottony99

Gatordad said:


> who's Kate?  and why does she have your waffle?


*
Oh Gatordad, you foolish, foolish man............................she has my what!!!!...........

Time to fire up the grill, see if ya'll can get to 2100 before I get back.*


----------



## RvUsa

well I will try them i a week or so, and give you my opinion.   They sure LOOK GOOD


----------



## ynottony99

des1954 said:


> Tony - Cute little guy you've got there!  (Cute grampa, too! )



*Aw shucks.............. *


----------



## ynottony99

RvUsa said:


> well I will try them i a week or so, and give you my opinion.   They sure LOOK GOOD



*Just a tip.   In order to really enjoy the TE's waffle experience it is important to get the freshest Waffle you can, right out of the griddle is best.  Then don't put too much syrup on it, just a little on his face, and a dab on each ear.  Don't let it sit too long on your plate, the key is to eat it hot and crispy!!! Best drink is Ice Tea, yes Ice Tea for Breakfast. Make them bring you a large size.  Darnelle (sp?) brings me a small pitcher with a straw in it.  Trust me on this.  I am what you call a professional. *


----------



## auntie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Auntie...I think you just pumped my Grampaw pride up about 10 notches. What a great story.



Something tells me your little guy is going to be just as proud of you..as you are of him.


----------



## Gatordad

Who the heck is Kate?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Not a clue.  But she is cute.  You should go back a few posts and check her out.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Gatordad said:


> Who the heck is Kate?



iVE BEEN WONDERING THE SAME THING FOR THE LAST 30 POSTS!!!!!!! She's HOT....who'd Tony steal her picture from....Tony, Are you really dating HER??? Cuz if so..............    Ya got my respect!!!!!!


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> Ok, this is the last photo I took of my Grandparents together.  They are both gone now and I still miss them like crazy.  They spent 77 years together before my Grandfather past away at almost 100.  My Grandma died last year of a stroke at 102.
> 
> Aren't they cute?  I strive to live my life just like them!



77 years, holy canoli.  I'd be happy to make 70 just oon this earth.


Hubba hubba Kate


----------



## Us3

ynottony99 said:


> *Ok, you got the Proud Gandpa juices flowing in me too.  There is nothing like the way his face lights up when he sees his 'Papa'.  Gets me every time.  So I had to dig out a photo.  It is 3 years old, but we are leaning on "Kaleb's and Papa's truck".  He was with me when I bought the truck and even though he was only 2 I have always said he helped me pick it out.  He walked all around it, and when I opened the door to take a test drive he was right there climbing in.  Now that he is 5, he always beams when I say lets take our truck. *



I'm just going through some of the post today and had to comment...what a great pic!


----------



## Us3

PolynesianPixie said:


> Ok, this is the last photo I took of my Grandparents together.  They are both gone now and I still miss them like crazy.  They spent 77 years together before my Grandfather past away at almost 100.  My Grandma died last year of a stroke at 102.
> 
> Aren't they cute?  I strive to live my life just like them!



Ok, that's just awsome!!


----------



## Us3

Oh and Kate (who ever she is) is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Us3

Happy Valentine's y'all!  I'm off to enjoy it!


----------



## ntsammy5

Good grief.  What's happening to this thread?  It's really rolling now


----------



## terri01p

My goodness clean house come back and 2000 post is stole by John !


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> Good grief.  What's happening to this thread?  It's really rolling now



Nobody has dates.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

off to get the girlies ready for bed.  Tata for now.


----------



## RvUsa

terri01p said:


> My goodness clean house come back and 2000 post is stole by John !



Stole is such a harsh word, I posted about 100 times in the last 2 days, I say "EARNED"


----------



## Shannone1

BigDaddyRog said:


> iVE BEEN WONDERING THE SAME THING FOR THE LAST 30 POSTS!!!!!!! She's HOT....who'd Tony steal her picture from....Tony, Are you really dating HER??? Cuz if so..............    Ya got my respect!!!!!!



Come on people...am I the only one that watches Lost ??


----------



## RvUsa

Ok, back to a disney question.  Does anyone know about the woman that is dressed like a tree, I have seen a bunch of pictures of her, I think she is at AK but not sure.  do you know what she is supposed to be, and where exactly is she.


----------



## ynottony99

Shannone1 said:


> Come on people...am I the only one that watches Lost ??



*Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.   I got their respect!!!!!!  Back later. *


----------



## Gatordad

shouldnt' you be out on your date?
 5:00 whistle, off like a missle
Got a hot date, with a girl named Kate
Thinks I'm cool, 'cause I shoot straight,
She goes great with cold beer, hot wings,
wrangler blue jeans....


----------



## auntie

ynottony99 said:


> *Ok, you got the Proud Gandpa juices flowing in me too.  There is nothing like the way his face lights up when he sees his 'Papa'.  Gets me every time.  So I had to dig out a photo.  It is 3 years old, but we are leaning on "Kaleb's and Papa's truck".  He was with me when I bought the truck and even though he was only 2 I have always said he helped me pick it out.  He walked all around it, and when I opened the door to take a test drive he was right there climbing in.  Now that he is 5, he always beams when I say lets take our truck. *​





He's adorable ....what a little sweetheart...looks like grandpa's best 
buddy.

_________________________​


----------



## auntie

Shannone1 said:


> Come on people...am I the only one that watches Lost ??


----------



## Shannone1

Anyone else seen this ??  Ami ??
http://www.nkotb.com/


----------



## LONE-STAR

We watch Lost


----------



## RvUsa

I feel lost, does that count?


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> I feel lost, does that count?



Is it that you feel lost when you watch Lost our that you just feel lost in general.  Its ok either way. But no only counts if you watch


----------



## RvUsa

Never watched the show.... they stole the idea from Gilligans island right???


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> Never watched the show.... they stole the idea from Gilligans island right???



It was a cool show when it first came out. Now its so so we still watch it but its no big deal.


----------



## ynottony99

Shannone1 said:


> Anyone else seen this ??  Ami ??
> http://www.nkotb.com/



*When you thought there was only bad news all the time.*


----------



## ynottony99

LONE-STAR said:


> It was a cool show when it first came out. Now its so so we still watch it but its no big deal.



*Well, I was a fan when it first came out.  Still determined to follow it to the bitter end.  I think that at least we are getting some answers and seeing some things happen this season.  Of course in a little over a month they will be out of new episodes again, and then we will have to wait till who knows when. *


----------



## ynottony99

*And oh yeah, Kate looked lovely tonight.*


----------



## pooh4me

RvUSA the tree you are talking about is called DeVine.she is at Animal Kingdom between Asia and Africa and appears on the hour at noon to 3:00 or 4:00pm. we love to watch her and the guests that just don't see her and keep walking.


----------



## ynottony99

Gatordad said:


> shouldnt' you be out on your date?
> 5:00 whistle, off like a missle
> Got a hot date, with a girl named Kate
> Thinks I'm cool, 'cause I shoot straight,
> She goes great with cold beer, hot wings,
> wrangler blue jeans....



*Is this a poem, or song lyrics???? *


----------



## ynottony99

Us3 said:


> I'm just going through some of the post today and had to comment...what a great pic!




*Thanks.  It's cause we have matching shirts.*


----------



## terri01p

ynottony99 said:


> *Thanks.  It's cause we have matching shirts.*




Did you make those t-shirts yourself or were they bought like that ? They are really beautiful !


----------



## ynottony99

terri01p said:


> Did you make those t-shirts yourself or were they bought like that ? They are really beautiful !



*We bought them at the Fort a few years back.  We bought his way too big for him so he could grow into it.  Wow,  this should put us half way there for our count down to 2100.  Time for some sleep now.  *


----------



## terri01p

I use to watch Lost whenever it first came out, I even owned season 1 and 2 but then for some reason the flashbacks that they have to tie the story together started getting on my nerves so I quit watching it, it became more painful than fun for me.
Now I love   prison break it has such a good story line I have watched it on Fox.com from the very beginning. But it is one of those stories that you have to follow from the very beginning to really get what's going on.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Shoulda known better..........not that ya COULDNT get something that hot Tony.....................................


but ya didnt!!!!!!


I was thinking..."Man, this guy must have a spinning tip or something!!!!"





ynottony99 said:


> *Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.   I got their respect!!!!!!  Back later. *


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Shannone1 said:


> Anyone else seen this ??  Ami ??
> http://www.nkotb.com/



New Kids On The Block??????   Shouldn't they be ODITR..... Old Dudes In The Rocker at this age? Donnies friggin bald!!!! HANGIN TOUGH...and wrinkled rough, they no longer have THE RIGHT STUFF.

Comming up next....Milli rises from the dead, and Vanilli greets him back stage with a palimony suit!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> Anyone else seen this ??  Ami ??
> http://www.nkotb.com/



NO!!!!!  They have to change their name now.  Like not so new middle aged guys with nothing better to do on the block~weird.  Well, retro is in these days.  Look how Cabbage Patch Dolls took off again.  You never know.

If DD11 comes home with that on her ipod, I'm gonna crack up!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

ynottony99 said:


> *And oh yeah, Kate looked lovely tonight.*



I guess she's okay for a girl with hairy arms.


----------



## RvUsa

pooh4me said:


> RvUSA the tree you are talking about is called DeVine.she is at Animal Kingdom between Asia and Africa and appears on the hour at noon to 3:00 or 4:00pm. we love to watch her and the guests that just don't see her and keep walking.



Thanks, I was wondering where she was, we only spent a half day at ak last time, and missed so much.... I can't wait.


----------



## RvUsa

ftwildernessguy said:


> I guess she's okay for a girl with hairy arms.




HOLY COW, she does have hairy arms, I would have never noticed!!

And ROG, that song was HIL LAR IOUS!!!!  Maybe you were weird Al in another life, its hard to tell without the hair.


----------



## RvUsa

Hey, at 3 pm easter there is a great movie on AMC  it's not as old as "the day the earth stood still" but its still a cool old movie.   Firefox, with Clint Eastwood.  Anyone up for another day at the movies???/


----------



## ntsammy5

Man, I'm going to have to take a couple of hours this weekend to catch up on this thread~~~~


----------



## ftwildernessguy

RvUsa said:


> Hey, at 3 pm easter there is a great movie on AMC  it's not as old as "the day the earth stood still" but its still a cool old movie.   Firefox, with Clint Eastwood.  Anyone up for another day at the movies???/



I gotta work today, or I'd be in.  I've seen Firefox - there's a lot of potential as far as making fun of stuff in that movie.


----------



## drafthorsecrazy

Does anyone else hear that noise?  Its the grinding sound coming from all the wheels of commerce in this country coming to an abrupt complete stop because everyone has been posting on the camping chit chat thread


----------



## RvUsa

ftwildernessguy said:


> I gotta work today, or I'd be in.  I've seen Firefox - there's a lot of potential as far as making fun of stuff in that movie.



OH I KNOW, we could spend 40 posts on just how corny that plane looks.

Dang, just call in sick, it would be worth it


----------



## RvUsa

drafthorsecrazy said:


> Does anyone else hear that noise?  Its the grinding sound coming from all the wheels of commerce in this country coming to an abrupt complete stop because everyone has been posting on the camping chit chat thread



I, in no way contribute any grease to the wheels of commerce, even when I am not on here, but I may, in a subversive way, contribute to the delinquency of others ( see previous post)


----------



## Colson39

Yea, there have been 100 posts in this thread since I left work last night!  

I almost have to skim this thread now it goes so fast....lol.  I can't imagine what it will look like when I come back to work on Monday


----------



## RvUsa

Colson39 said:


> Yea, there have been 100 posts in this thread since I left work last night!
> 
> I almost have to skim this thread now it goes so fast....lol.  I can't imagine what it will look like when I come back to work on Monday



Dont worry, I can't get anyone to play with me today, so I will only be able to get to like 2200 by myself....


----------



## ftwildernessguy

RvUsa said:


> OH I KNOW, we could spend 40 posts on just how corny that plane looks.
> 
> Dang, just call in sick, it would be worth it



And the dialogue - riveting.

I could call in sick, but Tuesday thru Friday I work at my place, so I would be calling myself.


----------



## Shannone1

BigDaddyRog said:


> New Kids On The Block??????   Shouldn't they be ODITR..... Old Dudes In The Rocker at this age? Donnies friggin bald!!!! HANGIN TOUGH...and wrinkled rough, they no longer have THE RIGHT STUFF.



Dude...they are YOUR age


----------



## Shannone1

Useless rant.....

I am tired of having to do things FOR people.   I have three kids and don't want any more.  I am tired of giving people links to websites just for them to turn around and say " how do I get there ??", "How much does it cost", "Do we need reservations", "whats on the menu", etc !!  THEY HAVE THE SAME INFO that I do when they look at the site !!  I tell them to use mapquest and even send them the link for mapquest and THEN have to explain to them how to enter in their own address.  ARGH !!

Why do some people need to be "walked through" everything ??  I figured it out on my own and I'm not even that smart....rofl !!  

I feel better now...thanks for listening.


----------



## RvUsa

Ok, mental note don't ask shannone any questions for a while....


----------



## Shannone1

RvUsa said:


> Ok, mental note don't ask shannone any questions for a while....


----------



## surferrat

I think Shannone needs a big Camp hug!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Shannone1 said:


> Dude...they are YOUR age



I KNOW!!!!!! Im sittin in a rocker RIGHT NOW!!! & I aint callin myself no NEW  nuttin!!!!


----------



## ynottony99

ftwildernessguy said:


> I gotta work today, or I'd be in.  I've seen Firefox - there's a lot of potential as far as making fun of stuff in that movie.



*You guys made be think about a great show that use to be on.   Mystery Science Theater 3000.  Anyone else remember it???  Maybe you can start your own version with a Fort Wilderness spin (not a spinning tip Rog).*


----------



## ynottony99

ftwildernessguy said:


> I guess she's okay for a girl with hairy arms.




*I hadn't even looked at her arms. *


----------



## ftwildernessguy

ynottony99 said:


> *I hadn't even looked at her arms. *



I'm an arm guy.  The best part about a woman is her arms - the bigger they are, the more she can carry.


----------



## ynottony99

BigDaddyRog said:


> I was thinking..."Man, this guy must have a spinning tip or something!!!!"



*Well, thanks???  No spinning tip, however never underestimate the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Gatordad

ynottony99 said:


> *Is this a poem, or song lyrics???? *




It's a song lyric I wrote for Kate.


----------



## Colson39

ynottony99 said:


> *You guys made be think about a great show that use to be on.   Mystery Science Theater 3000.  Anyone else remember it???  Maybe you can start your own version with a Fort Wilderness spin (not a spinning tip Rog).*



That was an absolutely great show, it has some of the funniest moments I've ever seen on TV.  It's one of the few shows ever that I just couldn't turn off when it was on, so absolutely hilarious


----------



## ynottony99

Gatordad said:


> It's a song lyric I wrote for Kate.



*Could you tell us what tune this is set to??  You seem to capture the essence of Kate and our, um ur, ah..... relationship , and yet no mention of hairy arms!*


----------



## ynottony99

*I hope I am here for post #2100.  I have to go and get my stuff ready for work.  I will be up all night, stripping.  
At my age, it ain't gettin any easier either.*


----------



## ntsammy5

ynottony99 said:


> I hope I am here for post #2100.



Me too.  For the life of me I couldn't figure out what your user name meant until I saw your post on that name thread.  I must be dense.  Now I think of you as _*Tony Tony*_


----------



## Gatordad

ynottony99 said:


> *Could you tell us what tune this is set to??  You seem to capture the essence of Kate and our, um ur, ah..... relationship , and yet no mention of hairy arms!*



Rough N Ready by Trace Adkins.


----------



## RvUsa

I just got my stickers for my camper.  I got a huge one about 30", 2 mediums about 18" and about 6 6" ones.  I am gonna put big one on the back of the tt, the mediums on the side and front, and one small one on the back window of the truck


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I've been out all day and couldn't add any useless chit-chat.  Sorry.  I just _had _to go have coffee with a friend (& talk about Disney, of course) and I _had_ to go shopping.  However, its Friday night and I ain't got nobody....so, after the girls are sleepin' I can probably come out to play  



Nice stickers, RV.  Did you make them?


----------



## Gatordad

where is the old guy from all your pictures?
can't you play gin with him or something.


----------



## RvUsa

I could tell you, but then I would have to kill you!!!  You know Uncle Walt frowns upon all things that impinge on his profits.


Seriously, I had a friend who has a vinyl printer do em for me....


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> where is the old guy from all your pictures?
> can't you play gin with him or something.



San Diego


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> I could tell you, but then I would have to kill you!!!  You know Uncle Walt frowns upon all things that impinge on his profits.
> 
> 
> Seriously, I had a friend who has a vinyl printer do em for me....



  It's nice to have friends in all the right places


----------



## clkelley

RvUsa said:


> I could tell you, but then I would have to kill you!!!  You know Uncle Walt frowns upon all things that impinge on his profits.
> 
> 
> Seriously, I had a friend who has a vinyl printer do em for me....



I was gonna ask the same thing.  I didn't dare ask a commercial place to make mine for me, so I made em myself.


----------



## clkelley

Speaking of useless chit chat, I just got to spend parts of 3 days at home while somebody was working on our heater.  Blech!!  Fortunately, he only charged us for 3 hours labor and refridgerant.  The broken part was under warranty.  What's funny though is I did work from home, and I think I got waaay more done than I would have had I been here at the office.


----------



## RvUsa

When I was a little healthier, I made all the cabinets and furniture for 2 different sign shops in the area... and even though they love me neither one of them would do it.... I even asked them for ones like yours, just 3 circles put together, they wouldn't do it.  So I asked one to make me circles of 2 different sizes, and she said no, cuz she knew what I was doing....


----------



## PolynesianPixie

clkelley said:


> Speaking of useless chit chat, I just got to spend parts of 3 days at home while somebody was working on our heater.  Blech!!  Fortunately, he only charged us for 3 hours labor and refridgerant.  The broken part was under warranty.  What's funny though is I did work from home, and I think I got waaay more done than I would have had I been here at the office.



That's the way it goes.  Less distractions when you can get off by yourself!


----------



## RvUsa

8 to go to 2100....


----------



## PolynesianPixie

oooooo!  I'm in to get it there!!!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

I want 2000 and 2100, so I will fight ya for it


----------



## PolynesianPixie

We're having a girl party tonight!  Ice cream for dinner!  Chick flick!


----------



## Gatordad

I'd rather be in san diego


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> I want 2000 and 2100, so I will fight ya for it



I'll beat ya!


----------



## RvUsa

This should be 2100 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2 1 post


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Is it me?!!!!!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

darn shoulda counted from 11 congrats PP


----------



## PolynesianPixie

In your face!!!!!


Hahaha!  Shannone!  A girl got it!!!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

That was exciting


----------



## RvUsa

yeah, but I got the important one 2000


----------



## PolynesianPixie

well.....well....

I'm gonna get 4000!



So there.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Plus, I've almost reached my 1000 post!


----------



## RvUsa

That should be about 2 weeks from now right?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> That should be about 2 weeks from now right?



That sounds about right


----------



## RvUsa

It would have been really impressive if you got 2100 and 1000 on the same post....


----------



## RvUsa

Only 90 to go to 2200... but I gotta go pick up rugrat from bus stop in a minute


----------



## PolynesianPixie

MAN!  I'd have to play the lottery today if that had happened!


----------



## RvUsa

come on 2 more to 1000 you can do it!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Yeah, I've got one coming home in about 10.  See ya later.  Thanks for sharing this *moment* with me


----------



## RvUsa

1 more!!! dont leave


----------



## PolynesianPixie

POST # 1000!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

YEAH


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Thanks


----------



## stacktester

PolynesianPixie said:


> POST # 1000!!!!



Some people need a life.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Hey!  You're almost there!  Don't tell me you won't be excited!  Don't tell me that the craving for Kungaloosh won't hit you like crazy!  I do need a life......but that's besides the point.


----------



## Gatordad

anywhere but Gainesville right now


----------



## PolynesianPixie

What wrong with Gainsville?  I know a song about Gainsville.


"Somethin's brewin in Gainsville. 
Wonder what it could be?
Somethin's doin in Gainsville.
Come on down and see!"


----------



## Gatordad

i'm in accounting class until 7:30


----------



## BigDaddyRog

PolynesianPixie said:


> Hey!  You're almost there!  Don't tell me you won't be excited!  Don't tell me that the craving for Kungaloosh won't hit you like crazy!  I do need a life......but that's besides the point.



Stack.....a member since January, 2007  945 posts
PPix........a member since October, 2007  1003 posts


Hmmmmm.............................women do tend to pump up the posts dont they!!!!



(Wasnt that a sweet way of saying broads never shut up???? )


----------



## Us3

Is there a prize for the most post?


----------



## stacktester

BigDaddyRog said:


> Stack.....a member since January, 2007  945 posts
> PPix........a member since October, 2007  1003 posts
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm.............................women do tend to pump up the posts dont they!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (Wasnt that a sweet way of saying broads never shut up???? )



BDR member since August 2007 953 posts. Look who's talking big mouth.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

stacktester said:


> BDR member since August 2007 953 posts. Look who's talking big mouth.


Daaang...........I was hoping ya didnt notice that!!!


----------



## RvUsa

me, posts  since last week 228   lol


----------



## ynottony99

*Well, I won't be stripping tonight after all.  So I have a few minutes to catch up on this runaway thread.......... *


----------



## RvUsa

Ok, I am gonna ask... Stripping??? like take your close off, or stripping, like that floor looks bad, lets refinish it?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Stack.....a member since January, 2007  945 posts
> PPix........a member since October, 2007  1003 posts
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm.............................women do tend to pump up the posts dont they!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (Wasnt that a sweet way of saying broads never shut up???? )



Only on these boards.  In real life I'm this shy, mousey thing.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> Ok, I am gonna ask... Stripping??? like take your close off, or stripping, like that floor looks bad, lets refinish it?



I don't know.  He did just finish his divorce.  He needs to find some way to fund it


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> i'm in accounting class until 7:30



Are you going to be an accountant when you grow up?


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> Are you going to be an accountant when you grow up?



No, MBA.  My undergrad is in accounting, and I didn't do so well at it.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> No, MBA.  My undergrad is in accounting, and I didn't do so well at it.



Good for you!  On the doing something about it, not the not doing so well. So, do you travel to go to school certain days or something?  I'm not exactly up on Florida Geography, but isn't Gainsville a little ways away from Tampa?

Personally I suck at math.  I mean, I get the bills paid, the taxes done and all that mundane stuff.  I'm right brained through and through.


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> No, MBA.  My undergrad is in accounting, and I didn't do so well at it.



I got mine in 1978 courtesy of Uncle Sam


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> I got mine in 1978 courtesy of Uncle Sam



That sure was sweet of him


----------



## ynottony99

PolynesianPixie said:


> I don't know.  He did just finish his divorce.  He needs to find some way to fund it



*Well, let me just say, I have never worked with Rog!  I may make a pretty good living if I threatened to take off my clothes, unless I get some money.

When I get paid to strip, it is the dirty floors.  Of course my friends enjoy introducing me as Tony the stripper.  I use to have a product in an aerosol can that could be sprayed onto baseboards and such to remove wax.  It said on the label, "Stripper in a can".  It was always fun to have a can of that around.*


----------



## clkelley

I did it!!!!!!

I finally backed my camper into a site today!!!! (not the Fort) When I arrived at the campground, I asked for a pull through and the campground host said, awww you don't need one.  I'll make sure you get her backed in.  He escorted me to my site and talked me through it, and I got her in!!!!     

Up until today, I had just tried once or twice, gave up, unhitched and pushed.


----------



## homebrew2

HOLY COW!!! What the heck happened here???

This thread get turned into a cotton pickin CHAT ROOM???


----------



## Gatordad

Gainesville is about 100 miles from the house.  It's like the national guard, one weekend a month, and a week in the summer (although we are going to Europe for a week of talking with business leaders in France and UK).  I wish Uncle Sam would pay for mine.  I have to find a better job once I graduate to pay off the loans.

So here I am in Gainesville, all the student are out drinking on Fridays and Saturdays, and I watch espn in my hotel room.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Gatordad said:


> Gainesville is about 100 miles from the house.  It's like the national guard, one weekend a month, and a week in the summer (although we are going to Europe for a week of talking with business leaders in France and UK).  I wish Uncle Sam would pay for mine.  I have to find a better job once I graduate to pay off the loans.
> 
> So here I am in Gainesville, all the student are out drinking on Fridays and Saturdays, and I watch espn in my hotel room.




Stuck in Gainesville when all the REAL fun is going on in Daytona... Bummer


----------



## Gatordad

i hear the roar from here.


----------



## des1954

ynottony99 said:


> *Well, let me just say, I have never worked with Rog! I may make a pretty good living if I threatened to take off my clothes, unless I get some money.*
> 
> _*When I get paid to strip, it is the dirty floors. Of course my friends enjoy introducing me as Tony the stripper. I use to have a product in an aerosol can that could be sprayed onto baseboards and such to remove wax. It said on the label, "Stripper in a can". It was always fun to have a can of that around.*_


 
Hey TONY!!!  Showgirls in Plant City has been advertising for quite a while that they need and exotic dancer!!!  Pays $1000/week!!!  If they turn ya down, you can file a suit for discrimination!! (That'd pay, too!)


----------



## des1954

Kate's okay,,,,, but she just isn't my type!

I'm more into....


----------



## ntsammy5

des1954 said:


> Kate's okay,,,,,



Yes she is:






BTW:  I don't want anymore stinkin' voicemails from you saying:  *"Guess what?  I'm at Epcot"*


----------



## Shannone1

clkelley said:


> I did it!!!!!!
> 
> I finally backed my camper into a site today!!!! (not the Fort) When I arrived at the campground, I asked for a pull through and the campground host said, awww you don't need one.  I'll make sure you get her backed in.  He escorted me to my site and talked me through it, and I got her in!!!!
> 
> Up until today, I had just tried once or twice, gave up, unhitched and pushed.




 GIRL'S RULE


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


> In your face!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hahaha!  Shannone!  A girl got it!!!!!



I had to scroll back 3 pages to find this.... WTG


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> Gainesville is about 100 miles from the house.  It's like the national guard, one weekend a month, and a week in the summer (although we are going to Europe for a week of talking with business leaders in France and UK).  I wish Uncle Sam would pay for mine.  I have to find a better job once I graduate to pay off the loans.
> 
> So here I am in Gainesville, all the student are out drinking on Fridays and Saturdays, and I watch espn in my hotel room.



When will you be in Europe?  I fly into Heathrow May 24, take the Chunnel to Paris, travel around France a bit and then fly out of Heathrow on the 31. I know there are like 52 weeks in the year, but wouldn't it be plain crazy if we we're there at the same time!?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> I had to scroll back 3 pages to find this.... WTG



Thanks!  It was like winning an Oscar!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

des1954 said:


> Kate's okay,,,,, but she just isn't my type!
> 
> I'm more into....



He is kinda nice on the eyes


----------



## Gatordad

ntsammy5 said:


> Yes she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW:  I don't want anymore stinkin' voicemails from you saying:  *"Guess what?  I'm at Epcot"*




yeah, me either.


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


> BTW: I don't want anymore stinkin' voicemails from you saying: *"Guess what? I'm at Epcot"*


 
Complete the quote please.... *"Guess what? I'm at Epcot listening to Off-Kilter!"*


----------



## des1954

I just finished filing my taxes... I OWE!!!  But only $48.00 - so I can deal with it.  _Whew!!_

I have used Turbo-Tax online since 2001 - and I find it the ONLY way to file taxes.  I was "inquiried" by the IRS (not audited) for my 2005 taxes due to the fact that the company that truly owns my MH failed to report the interest on the loan to the IRS, but I did. It was resolved with a very diplomatic letter to the agent & a copy of my interest paid statement. Not painful at all - well except the fact that my DH went all "wiggy" on me saying that we should use an accountant.  The matter was settled in less than a month with no wailing or gnashing of teeth.  I might add that the accountant DH wanted to use - who was recommended by a friend - screwed same friend over by taking over $20000 in deductions he was not entitled to use.  Friend is currently in mediation with IRS now trying to settle.  I don't know how it will turn out?


----------



## RvUsa

I got my stickers on the TT thisafternoon, it went up to about 35, wow, it was hot, I was wearing shorts and a wife beater.  LOL

Here they are....


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

I love it!!   Where did you get those made???


----------



## RvUsa

I have a friend of a friend who knows a guy.... LOL


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> When will you be in Europe?  I fly into Heathrow May 24, take the Chunnel to Paris, travel around France a bit and then fly out of Heathrow on the 31. I know there are like 52 weeks in the year, but wouldn't it be plain crazy if we we're there at the same time!?





I'm going may 3-10th..... I need to be back for Memorial day to hang with Rog.


----------



## des1954

"Well, I've never been to Spain, never been to Oklahoma.
But I've been to Disney's campground, even took my dear ol' Mama!
Seen Colson's Crossing, and Burl's Ol' Front Porch,
What does it matter, what does it matter!"


----------



## des1954

Yo ho, yo ho, a pirate's life for me. 
We pillage plunder, we rifle and loot. 
Drink up me 'earties, yo ho. 
We kidnap and ravage and don't give a hoot. 
Drink up me 'earties, yo ho. 

 Yo ho, yo ho, a pirate's life for me. 
We extort and pilfer, we filch and sack. 
Drink up me 'earties, yo ho. 
Maraud and embezzle and even highjack. 
Drink up me 'earties, yo ho. 

 Yo ho, yo ho, a pirate's life for me. 
We kindle and char and in flame and ignite. 
Drink up me 'earties, yo ho. 
We burn up the city, we're really a fright. 
Drink up me 'earties, yo ho. 

 We're rascals and scoundrels, we're villians and knaves. 
Drink up me 'earties, yo ho. 
We're devils and black sheep, we're really bad eggs. 
Drink up me 'earties, yo ho. 

 We're beggars and blighters and ne'er do-well cads, 
Drink up me 'earties, yo ho. 
Aye, but we're loved by our mommies and dads, 
Drink up me 'earties, yo ho. 
Yo ho, yo ho, a pirate's life for me. 

_Now this is important stuff to know! _​


----------



## RvUsa

We're not worthy, we're not worthy!!!  If you knew that from heart then you are my Disney hero!!!!


----------



## ynottony99

RvUsa said:


> I got my stickers on the TT thisafternoon, it went up to about 35, wow, it was hot, I was wearing shorts and a wife beater.  LOL
> 
> Here they are....



*Those are great.  Looking good!!!!!  It is nice to have a friend in the sign business huh????*


----------



## RvUsa

Yep, it has its perks once in a while.... I got one more like the one on the front, I haven't figured out where to put it yet, and I got a bunch of 6".  I am gonna put one on my tailgate.  I know some people might not get it, but I am proud to show my fort pride


----------



## des1954

RvUsa said:


> We're not worthy, we're not worthy!!! If you knew that from heart then you are my Disney hero!!!!


 
John - You give me far more credit than I am due!!  I am the Queen of cut and paste!! 

I don't know about anyone else, but all I can understand of the song when I'm going thru the ride is "Yo ho, yo ho, a pirate's life for me!"  The rest of the song goes something like this (in my brain):

"Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah,
Drink up me 'earties, yo  ho!
Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah blah,
Drink up me 'earties, yo ho!"​So now, all us "Fortie's" can memorize the lyrics and sing it all the way through the ride! Won't we look smart??

Deb​​


----------



## BigDaddyRog

des1954 said:


> "Well, I've never been to Spain, never been to Oklahoma.
> But I've been to Disney's campground, even took my dear ol' Mama!
> Seen Colson's Crossing, and Burl's Ol' Front Porch,
> What does it matter, what does it matter!"



One of the best *Three Deb Night *songs ever written!!!


----------



## disney4dan

RvUsa said:


> I got my stickers on the TT thisafternoon, it went up to about 35, wow, it was hot, I was wearing shorts and a wife beater.  LOL
> 
> Here they are....



OK, when I first got the e-mail for subscribing to this thread, I got the above message with just links to the photos and not the images that are shown on the board.  Am I the only one who thought that the photos were going to be a picture of RvUSA in shorts and a wife beater????


----------



## BeadyLady

RvUsa said:


> Yep, it has its perks once in a while.... I got one more like the one on the front, I haven't figured out where to put it yet, and I got a bunch of 6".  I am gonna put one on my tailgate.  I know some people might not get it, but I am proud to show my fort pride



My official Mass. license plate is WDWFAN -- _you've no clue_ how many people don't know what that means.  It took one guy at work over a year to figure it out.  And it is not like I'm shy about where I'd rather be.


----------



## BeadyLady

disney4dan said:


> OK, when I first got the e-mail for subscribing to this thread, I got the above message with just links to the photos and not the images that are shown on the board.  Am I the only one who thought that the photos were going to be a picture of RvUSA in shorts and a wife beater????


 
I was looking for the wife beater for sure, dang!  did not know that title was so far in use.

and I can cut and past too - looky!

Yo ho, yo ho, a pirate's life for me.
We pillage, we plunder, we rifle, and loot,
Drink up, me 'earties, yo ho.
We kidnap and ravage and don't give a hoot,
Drink up me 'earties, yo ho.
 ARGH!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> I'm going may 3-10th..... I need to be back for Memorial day to hang with Rog.



Aww, shucks! Reprisez Oh, nous pourrions nous être rencontrés à Paris!  Je voudrais voir Roger, aussi.


----------



## Gatordad

no habla francese


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> no habla francese



Oh, sorry.  I had a moment.

I said:

Oh darn, we could have met in Paris!  I would want to see Roger, too.


----------



## des1954

We're taking our bikes to FtW later today to "freeload" at the Fort! Note to self: remember the mugs! 

We're gonna get us some fried chicken and eat at Burl's Front Porch!






YUM!!


----------



## LONE-STAR

des1954 said:


> We're taking our bikes to FtW later today to "freeload" at the Fort! Note to self: remember the mugs!
> 
> We're gonna get us some fried chicken and eat at Burl's Front Porch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YUM!!



Dang it I live to far from FW.  Have fun


----------



## BigDaddyRog

PolynesianPixie said:


> Aww, shucks! Reprisez Oh, nous pourrions nous être rencontrés à Paris!  Je voudrais voir Roger, aussi.




Ne pas être plus facile de me voir en FL?


----------



## ntsammy5

Wie gehts?

Enough of that.  I refuse to go back and read the last 30 pages.  I'm just going to pick it up here.  When is this race going to start?

Oh, they just started their engines!


----------



## LONE-STAR

ntsammy5 said:


> Wie gehts?
> 
> Enough of that.  I refuse to go back and read the last 30 pages.  I'm just going to pick it up here.  When is this race going to start?
> 
> Oh, they just started their engines!



Lap 5 and I like those gold wheels and I dont like gold anything on a truck.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

As much as I don't care for the Disney Store since Disney sold out to The Children's Place, I did pick up a pair of Grumpy slippers for 3.99 and a Cars lap desk for 5.41.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Ne pas être plus facile de me voir en FL?



Nope

Serez-vous là en juillet ?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> Wie gehts?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> No sprekan zee doitch
> 
> Plus I'm a terrible phonetic speller


----------



## Us3

Where is everyone??  It's not even a school day tomorrow!


----------



## LONE-STAR

You have to love the 30 pack of beer. You can drink a 6 pack and still have a case to go. However I am down to a 18 pack . What can I say cold beer goes down easy. It was a nice day Nascar, beer, grilled burgers on the Q and then a golf cart ride threw the neighborhood.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Non, nous allons mai 21, essayons alors encore en octobre ou décembre. Désolé que mon Français n'est pas ce qui est devrait être, mais même si faux... il semble sexy à ceux qui ne savent pas ce que nous disons ! ! !


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Sounds like a good ol'boy american feast Lonestar!!  DW and I split a Capt Jack's platter at Acme Oyster today....still have a full togo box in the fridge!!!


----------



## LONE-STAR

Us3 said:


> Were is everyone??  It's not even a school day tomorrow!



In Texas it is a school day tomorrow but we dont have kids. Everybody is drinking beer and was watching NASCAR. I know stacktester said he was going to the race.


----------



## LONE-STAR

BigDaddyRog said:


> Sounds like a good ol'boy american feast Lonestar!!  DW and I split a Capt Jack's platter at Acme Oyster today....still have a full togo box in the fridge!!!



There is some good eatin in the big easy.


----------



## Us3

LONE-STAR said:


> In Texas it is a school day tomorrow but we dont have kids. Everybody is drinking beer and was watching NASCAR. I know stacktester said he was going to the race.



I grew up in Texas and you're telling me they don't have Presidents Day off from school anymore??  Sad times.....

Missed the race...it was a much needed rainy day in north Georgia.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Non, nous allons mai 21, essayons alors encore en octobre ou décembre. Désolé que mon Français n'est pas ce qui est devrait être, mais même si faux... il semble sexy à ceux qui ne savent pas ce que nous disons ! ! !



Sensuel?  Parle en code?  Peut-être décembre, puis ?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Us3 said:


> Were is everyone??  It's not even a school day tomorrow!



Here now.  Gone in a minute.  See you tomorrow!


----------



## Rhonda

BigDaddyRog said:


> Non, nous allons mai 21, essayons alors encore en octobre ou décembre. Désolé que mon Français n'est pas ce qui est devrait être, mais même si faux... il semble sexy à ceux qui ne savent pas ce que nous disons ! ! !



Oui, il fait   

Le gardons dans l'anglais, afin de ne pas être impolis.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Us3 said:


> I grew up in Texas and you're telling me they don't have Presidents Day off from school anymore??  Sad times.....
> 
> Missed the race...it was a much needed rainy day in north Georgia.



We have been geting rain all week.


----------



## Us3

Where are you guys in Texas??  We're from Dallas, but we moved to Atlanta 1.5 years ago...we're closer to FW that you guys now!!!   hehe


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> Non, nous allons mai 21, essayons alors encore en octobre ou décembre. Désolé que mon Français n'est pas ce qui est devrait être, mais même si faux... il semble sexy à ceux qui ne savent pas ce que nous disons ! ! !


 
Ewwwwww!!!  I love it when you speak french!! I don't have a clue what he said....  It could have been something along the lines of "she resembles an old, fat, stinky dog". Oh yeah --- I did pick up on the "sexy" --- But the context could be "she resembles an old, fat, stinky dog and does not resemble anything even close to sexy!

Roger, you are truly a multi-faceted dude!!  
What else should we know about you?


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

LONE-STAR said:


> In Texas it is a school day tomorrow but we dont have kids. Everybody is drinking beer and was watching NASCAR. I know stacktester said he was going to the race.



I looked for him but I missed him. I figured with a head like that he would have stood out.


----------



## AuburnJen92

I am sure we will get a full report very soon when all are sober again...


----------



## Us3

bigdisneydaddy said:


> I looked for him but I missed him. I figured with a head like that he would have stood out.



Oh, thats just wrong....


----------



## LONE-STAR

Us3 said:


> Where are you guys in Texas??  We're from Dallas, but we moved to Atlanta 1.5 years ago...we're closer to FW that you guys now!!!   hehe



We are about 60 miles from Houston. We wish we where closer to Disney. We have kicked around the idea of moving. But there is just something about Texas but we have no idea what it is


----------



## des1954

Well - we did take our bikes to FtW for a few hours today. The weather was beautiful, if not a little on the warm side. We rode all the camping loops except 2000 and there were very, very few empty sites.

Burl's Porch was _packed _with people, so we took our fried chicken dinner to-go down to the marina and ate there. Whenever I get fried chicken to-go, I alway ask for all white meat, and they've always given me 2 breasts. This time DH asked me if I _asked _for the all-white to be 2 breasts & I told him with great confidence; "they've always put in two breasts"! Did they this time??? Noooooooooo! We got a breast & a wing!! The french fries were soggy & tasted like they had been sitting in a steam tray for awhile. The biscuit was soggy, too. I've never had a bad fried chicken dinner before. I hope we just hit a bad day.
*******************************************ZSzeb001_ZNxmk762YYUS 
While I was waiting for my meal, another man came in and asked for buffet to go & was told they didn't do that any more. (I knew they stopped the breakfast buffet to go, but was unaware they discontinued the dinner buffet to go.) He got a little "tense" and asked to speak to the restaurant manager. In a few minutes a young lady came out & spoke with the man. One comment I heard the guy say to the manager was, "If you're going to stop the to-go buffet the least you could do is expand the to-go menu - OR - open up a damn food court like the other resorts have." After I heard this I was doin' the mental "woo-hoo" - cause I heartily agree with him.

That's about all I heard because my meal was ready & although I would have loved to hear the entire conversation, I didn't want _them _to know I was listening! 



If enough people complain, maybe FtW will open a food court! I know I would like to see one.


----------



## des1954

LONE-STAR said:


> We are about 60 miles from Houston. We wish we where closer to Disney. We have kicked around the idea of moving. But there is just something about Texas but we have no idea what it is


 
Hey Lone-Star!!!  I'm selling my home.... it's just 25 miles to FtW & is set up with a 20 x 50 RV port!  Wanna buy it??  We're wanting to move to the North Georgia Mountains!


----------



## Us3

des1954 said:


> Hey Lone-Star!!!  I'm selling my home.... it's just 25 miles to FtW & is set up with a 20 x 50 RV port!  Wanna buy it??  We're wanting to move to the North Georgia Mountains!



Ok, well then I have the house for you!!  No, just kidding, we are in Cumming, GA...a short drive to the mountians...but we have a nice view!


----------



## Us3

LONE-STAR said:


> We are about 60 miles from Houston. We wish we where closer to Disney. We have kicked around the idea of moving. But there is just something about Texas but we have no idea what it is



Houston is a fun town...spent lots of time there!  We had a few choices when relocating, and believe me, the proximity to WDW was a factor...how Disney like of us! haha


----------



## Us3

des1954 said:


> Hey Lone-Star!!!  I'm selling my home.... it's just 25 miles to FtW & is set up with a 20 x 50 RV port!  Wanna buy it??  We're wanting to move to the North Georgia Mountains!



It'll be nice to have some WDW FW folk in the area! We really love it here!  We're close enough to the city AND far enough removed...so it's a good balance for us.  And the schools are good!  Hope to meet you guys soon!

Sonya


----------



## BigDaddyRog

des1954 said:


> Roger, you are truly a multi-faceted dude!!
> What else should we know about you?



You should know that I use a reversible French to English translator from babelfish.com!!! I cant speak a lick of french!!! 2 years ago, we hosted a French exchange student for the summer, and except for polite passing comments, I heavily depended on the translator to talk with this kid...she was really cool. It was a great summer, but man....she thought everything in America was right here....she wanted us to take her to "the Big Apple" to see the Statute of Liberty, apparently she had heard the term BIG EASY and connected it with N.Y.'s Big APPLE!!! ....We took her camping to a nearby state park that always has a ton of gators....she called them DEE-NOSAURS!!!!! She was soo cute!!!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Us3 said:


> Oh, thats just wrong....



Have you looked at his signature ?????  you cant make this stuff up !


----------



## Gatordad

poor donnie....... if he hadn't started with those old ladies on the bus and they beat him up


----------



## LONE-STAR

des1954 said:


> Hey Lone-Star!!!  I'm selling my home.... it's just 25 miles to FtW & is set up with a 20 x 50 RV port!  Wanna buy it??  We're wanting to move to the North Georgia Mountains!



We would love to buy your house. However work is in Texas for now. So no can do


----------



## ynottony99

*Hmmmmmm. Got nothing to say. So how about another photo of Kate.  Arms covered for some of you. Yes, you know who you are.*


----------



## stacktester

All I can say is Nascar SUCKS. I've watched it since I was a kid on tv and been going to races in the SE for 7 years. I had said I would do the 500 this year because it's the 50th and I wanted to be there for that. Nascar is going in a new era and the fans who made it what it is aren't going to be included. Jimmie Johnson was in an article in our local paper talking about the type of sponsors he wants to represent. He said he wasn't looking for redneck, bbq and booze type sponsorship. He prefers Gatorade and other co.'s who show him as a champion. I was just watching where he grew up in a trailer park and went back there recently and was so nice. He thinks he's so cool when really he and Chad Knaus are cheaters who every chance do what they can to cheat and they think it's cool but it affects the fans and that's not good. If Nascar needs all this new glitter to make money so be it. It just won't be mine. Now I can take another trip to FW with the money saved on the 500.  Sorry for ramblin but I had to get that off my chest. Oh and Scott thanks for the head comment. All I can say is, full of smart brains and good looks. Well at least smart lol. Whatever products Jimmie sells, I can guarantee I won't buy that product. Never have and never will. I'll go out of my way to Home Depot before Lowe's and any other product he represents.


----------



## Colson39

I still love NASCAR, but the Daytona 500 was soooooooooooo boring.  

Oh, and Fox's coverage was almost UNWATCHABLE, I timed it, they went to commercial EVERY 5 or 6 minutes in the first 2 hours of their coverage, and the commercials would run for like 3 minutes each.  There were more commercials than there was live coverage.  I hope they get backlash on this, because I seriously considered not watching because by the time you got back into what was going on in the race, they would go back to commercial.

Horrible, worst sports coverage I've ever seen.

And it didn't help that the race was one of the most boring 500's I've ever seen :/


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

And here I was thinking it was a great race


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ynottony99 said:


> *Hmmmmmm. Got nothing to say. So how about another photo of Kate.  Arms covered for some of you. Yes, you know who you are.*



Professional photography is a wonderful thing, aint it...Here's a pro pic of my wife....they can make anybody look good!!!!! Just kiddin around, I love the ol'broad!!! But she COULD let me pimp out my cart a little quicker!!!


----------



## Colson39

bigdisneydaddy said:


> And here I was thinking it was a great race



I have to admit that probably the constant cutting to commercial made the race really boring to me.  Plus the lead was changing so much, that by the time they would get back from their commercial, you would have no idea who was where and what had happened.

Someone actually timed it all out:

Time of actual race coverage: 176 minutes
Time of commercials during race: 60 minutes

So 1/3 of the race was commercials, which is ridiculous, and to me made it almost unwatchable because you couldn't really begin to follow what's going on and they would go to another commercial.

The last 15 laps or so were really good, but I don't want NASCAR to turn into basketball where only the very end is exciting 

P.S. At least I had Mr. Budweiser keeping me company during the commercial breaks...lol


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gee, I am glad I didn't watch it...


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Colson39 said:


> I have to admit that probably the constant cutting to commercial made the race really boring to me.  Plus the lead was changing so much, that by the time they would get back from their commercial, you would have no idea who was where and what had happened.
> 
> Someone actually timed it all out:
> 
> Time of actual race coverage: 176 minutes
> Time of commercials during race: 60 minutes
> 
> So 1/3 of the race was commercials, which is ridiculous, and to me made it almost unwatchable because you couldn't really begin to follow what's going on and they would go to another commercial.
> 
> The last 15 laps or so were really good, but I don't want NASCAR to turn into basketball where only the very end is exciting
> 
> P.S. At least I had Mr. Budweiser keeping me company during the commercial breaks...lol



I did get in a " Nascar nap" but since I was at work, Mr Budweiser wasnt in attendance. I agrre on the commercials, the worst used to be TBS when they had the races. At least I like Larry Mac, DW and Mike Joy, last year when Rusty was on ESPN it was barely watchable for me. All Crusty ever does is babble about the same thing over and over and over. I think Dale Jarret does a much better job.  I forgot to bring my Sirius radio with me, they have 10 channels of the driver feeds plus the audio is MRN so it makes for a more imformation packed race. 
I think Nascar needs to  back off on the greed a little before they alienate all their old fans. 
This years car is a huge improvement over last years, you NEVER saw the breakaways last year. 

I hope Donnie can stop the hatin !  Maybe he is just going to the races with the wrong crowd ?  some people just know how to have fun and others dont....


----------



## stacktester

I was telling a friend today how boring it was and he asked what do you want to see happen, somebody get killed? Never would I want that but I want to see the cars having to fight each other to take the lead. The drivers have so much control over that car now that wrecks and passing will no longer be a big factor. The new spoiler controls the back end and almost makes it impossible for a driver to get the leader loose. I'll be at the fort for the 400 like I was last year. That was the 1st 400 I'd missed in person for about 10 years. Oh well, I'll be looking for another hobby now. I hate to say it, but with all the legends retiring or running limited schedules really makes me lose interest too. Last year no North Carolina native won a race. It's a sign of the times, you got people making millions of dollars and it becomes a cash cow/media frenzy. Maybe they'll find out the drivers took steroids or is using illiegal drugs and that'll become interesting because yesterday was NOT!!!!!!


----------



## Gatordad

BigDaddyRog said:


> Professional photography is a wonderful thing, aint it...Here's a pro pic of my wife....they can make anybody look good!!!!! Just kiddin around, I love the ol'broad!!! But she COULD let me pimp out my cart a little quicker!!!




Here's what I look like after a pro took my picture with Santa Claus


----------



## ftwildernessguy

BigDaddyRog said:


> Professional photography is a wonderful thing, aint it...Here's a pro pic of my wife....they can make anybody look good!!!!! Just kiddin around, I love the ol'broad!!! But she COULD let me pimp out my cart a little quicker!!!



I've noticed that, generally speaking, wives are significantly better looking than their husbands, and I frequently wonder how my wife puts up with someone as ugly as me - I think she could do much better.


----------



## Gatordad

they feel sorry for us.  That's what my wife keeps saying anyway.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

There secret is THIS....good looking women look FANDAMTASTIC when standing next to an ugly guy...and most prefer to have less than drop dead gorgeous friends, as well...when your surrounded by ugly, you're suddenly beautiful!!!!

What women DONT realize....A good looking broad sees an ugly guy with a another good lookin broad....she starts to wonder"Whats he got to keep her so happy?" and the the cat fights commence...life has its funny little ways of keeping things fair and interesting.


----------



## Rhonda

I actually left the room at the 50th lap, because I was so bored!  And, of course I come back at the end to see my buddy, Matt, worship get bumped out by his OWN TEAMMATE!!!   

Rats.


----------



## 2goofycampers

We would rather do laps at the Fort in our Buggy [golf cart].


----------



## stacktester

Rhonda said:


> I actually left the room at the 50th lap, because I was so bored!  And, of course I come back at the end to see my buddy, Matt, worship get bumped out by his OWN TEAMMATE!!!
> 
> Rats.



I was sitting just a little after where that happened. Looking at the replay I wasn't for sure if the 6 had a tire problem and slid up or if his spotter said clear outside. At 190 mph by the time a spotter says clear something changes. It can't be easy to go to those Monday meetings after that. I remember when Jr. hit Waltrip a couple years ago at Charlotte. Mikey was like what did I do to him. It was during the time he was announcing he was leaving DEI so I guess he thought it was intentional. Guess he didn't know Jr. was planning his own little exit. I hope Nascar can get the COT on track and how it wants to handle the future of racing. All I heard at the track was how people are sick of how unexciting racing is. I thought the Shootout was good racing and that was how it was going to be. Obviously not. I was really surprised at Newman winning (bet he was too) but that's plate racing. Watching Hendrick win 18 races last year got pretty old too. I think you're going to see more of the same this year with the 24, 48 and 88. Why watch when you know who wins before the flag drops? IMO I think race teams should be limited to 2 teams. Of course Hendrick and RCR build all the motors for GM and Evernham builds for Dodges and Gibbs will be doing the Toyota program so there again everything becomes "fixed" as I call it. Rest in peace Big Bill France. Your legacy has been ruined by your little adopted grandson.


----------



## ynottony99

BigDaddyRog said:


> There secret is THIS....good looking women look FANDAMTASTIC when standing next to an ugly guy...and most prefer to have less than drop dead gorgeous friends, as well...when your surrounded by ugly, you're suddenly beautiful!!!!
> 
> What women DONT realize....A good looking broad sees an ugly guy with a another good lookin broad....she starts to wonder"Whats he got to keep her so happy?" and the the cat fights commence...life has its funny little ways of keeping things fair and interesting.



*Rog, you are hilarious, but so, so true.    So what you got that keeps your beauriful wife so happy???  I mean aside from the obvious.*


----------



## ynottony99

*I just wanted to post #2222, since I keep missing the real landmark numbers.*


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ynottony99 said:


> *Rog, you are hilarious, but so, so true.    So what you got that keeps your beauriful wife so happy???  I mean aside from the obvious.*



A big, HUGE.....................................................credit card bill?!?


----------



## LONE-STAR

That sucks that Rvusa might have to be canceling his trip to FW. It was almost time for him to go. If that happen to me I would be sick.


----------



## RvUsa

LONE-STAR said:


> That sucks that Rvusa might have to be canceling his trip to FW. It was almost time for him to go. If that happen to me I would be sick.




Well, it's not 100% in either way, but is leaning towards we are going. But it looks like my aunt will not be.   we will see.  Keep you fingers crossed for us.

John


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> Well, it's not 100% in either way, but is leaning towards we are going. But it looks like my aunt will not be.   we will see.  Keep you fingers crossed for us.
> 
> John



I hope you get to go. We almost had problems on our Jan.07 trip. My truck and trailer where fine. But My mom wreaked there van 2 weeks before it was time to go. But they got there van back 2 day before it was time to leave. So they made it. Then 2 nights before it was time for us to leave my buddy calls me that his truck was stuck in the creek and he needed a pull. So off we went to go get  him wound up geting my truck stuck. Tow truck came pulled my truck straight into the tree ( thank goodness for steel replacement bumpers ) and I still had to pull my buddy out because the tow truck did not have enough cable to reach him. Well I ran the dog crap out of my truck pulling him out. Then my truck stunk like diesel and gear oil when we where done. So I was a little concerned about making a 2000 mile round trip to FW in 2 days but we did. The truck made it there and back with no problem. But it still stunk so I got a new one when  we got home.


----------



## RvUsa

LOL that sounds like me, my wheels are dirty, so its time to get a new one, just jack up the radiator cap, and pull a new one under it.

Here's the deal, I have twin aunts 78 yrs old, they raised me.  They live next door with my dad, their brother, he isn't getting around very well, and they all kinda take care of each other.  Well one was coming with us, the other doesn't like traveling so she was staying home. Well that one broke her leg sat and now the one coming with us wants to stay home to take care of the two of them, but she has a bum leg for a different reason, so we are not sure if we should leave them all alone or not.

Well thats the story, it looks like we are going, but even if we do, it won't be the same.


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> LOL that sounds like me, my wheels are dirty, so its time to get a new one, just jack up the radiator cap, and pull a new one under it.
> 
> Here's the deal, I have twin aunts 78 yrs old, they raised me.  They live next door with my dad, their brother, he isn't getting around very well, and they all kinda take care of each other.  Well one was coming with us, the other doesn't like traveling so she was staying home. Well that one broke her leg sat and now the one coming with us wants to stay home to take care of the two of them, but she has a bum leg for a different reason, so we are not sure if we should leave them all alone or not.
> 
> Well thats the story, it looks like we are going, but even if we do, it won't be the same.



Geting old sucks I have a 94 year old grandfather that lives in our garage apt.
so I see it every day. Hope everything works out for yall and your aunt gets better.


----------



## RvUsa

LONE-STAR said:


> Geting old sucks I have a 94 year old grandfather that lives in our garage apt.
> so I see it every day. Hope everything works out for yall and your aunt gets better.



Thanks, They are tough ol birds, they still push mow their yard all summer, I can't even walk up the banks they are so steep!  I hope I have half their vitality at that age, ( heck I hope I make it to that age).


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> Thanks, They are tough ol birds, they still push mow their yard all summer, I can't even walk up the banks they are so steep!  I hope I have half their vitality at that age, ( heck I hope I make it to that age).



Man isn't that the truth my grandpa was never even sick until he hit 85. On the other hand I have a bad back and bad knees and been that way since I was a kid. Every generation seems to be a little weaker than the one before. I always joke around and tell people that real men died a long time ago and they have to accept that where all thats left. But we get the job done.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> You should know that I use a reversible French to English translator from babelfish.com!!! I cant speak a lick of french!!! 2 years ago, we hosted a French exchange student for the summer, and except for polite passing comments, I heavily depended on the translator to talk with this kid...she was really cool. It was a great summer, but man....she thought everything in America was right here....she wanted us to take her to "the Big Apple" to see the Statute of Liberty, apparently she had heard the term BIG EASY and connected it with N.Y.'s Big APPLE!!! ....We took her camping to a nearby state park that always has a ton of gators....she called them DEE-NOSAURS!!!!! She was soo cute!!!



Cheater, cheater, pumpkin eater!  To think, I was looking forward to having French conversations with you at the Fort in December!    Oh well.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> Thanks, They are tough ol birds, they still push mow their yard all summer, I can't even walk up the banks they are so steep!  I hope I have half their vitality at that age, ( heck I hope I make it to that age).



Good luck, John!  I know you want to do right by your family, but I really hope you get to go!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

PolynesianPixie said:


> Cheater, cheater, pumpkin eater!  To think, I was looking forward to having French conversations with you at the Fort in December!    Oh well.



Well...Im glad you didnt say you WERENT using a translator, cuz I may not know much French, but I sure know computers.....and English fonts versus French fonts!!!!


----------



## Gatordad

RvUsa said:


> Thanks, They are tough ol birds, they still push mow their yard all summer, I can't even walk up the banks they are so steep!  I hope I have half their vitality at that age, ( heck I hope I make it to that age).



At your height, you shouldn't have to move at all, you should stand up and down and mow.  

I hope your family feels better, and your trip is fine.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

I like stubborn, independant old people, I hope to be one some day. 

I admire people who try to live their lives on THEIR terms, I get that from my folks, my Dad died 2 1/2 yrs ago and did it his way till the very last minute.


----------



## des1954

LONE-STAR said:


> Geting old sucks


 
That may be, but the alternative is even "suckier"!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Well...Im glad you didnt say you WERENT using a translator, cuz I may not know much French, but I sure know computers.....and English fonts versus French fonts!!!!



Actually, I have the Vista international keyboard.  However, I speak and read pretty ok French~I sure as heck don't spell it very well!  So......you caught me!  I'm a pumpkin eater, too!


----------



## ntsammy5

des1954 said:


> That may be, but the alternative is even "suckier"!!!



Being old sucks more


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Goodness, it's quiet today!


----------



## ynottony99

*Wow it is quiet today.  I just got here and expected to devote some time to catching up, but only took a minute.  I hope everyone hasn't suddenly gotten lives*


----------



## RvUsa

I'm here now!! and we are going!!!!  We all talked today, and figured out a way to go!!!

Yeah for us

John


----------



## des1954

RvUsa said:


> I'm here now!! and we are going!!!! We all talked today, and figured out a way to go!!!
> 
> Yeah for us
> 
> John


 



 

 

 




http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb097_ZNxmk762YYUS&utm_id=7925


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> I'm here now!! and we are going!!!!  We all talked today, and figured out a way to go!!!
> 
> Yeah for us
> 
> John



 Glad to hear it Drink some beer there for me.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Rvusa I just thought I would tell you Chief Mickey's has a very good breakfest. Plus you can get the mickey waffles there to. Coast more than Trails End but there is a bigger selection.


----------



## LONE-STAR

hello


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> I'm here now!! and we are going!!!!  We all talked today, and figured out a way to go!!!
> 
> Yeah for us
> 
> John


----------



## ynottony99

LONE-STAR said:


> Rvusa I just thought I would tell you Chief Mickey's has a very good breakfest. Plus you can get the mickey waffles there to. Coast more than Trails End but there is a bigger selection.



*I have never tried Chef Mickey's, but it looks good.  However, are you sure they are the same Mickey Waffles that TE serves????   Not just a waffle shaped like Mickey, but a waffle made with the same batter.  If you aren't sure ask to see the chef, like I did at TE.  This stuff is the real deal.  (Did you know I have a TE Mickey Waffle preserved and on display at my house???)*


----------



## ynottony99

RvUsa said:


> I'm here now!! and we are going!!!!  We all talked today, and figured out a way to go!!!
> 
> Yeah for us
> 
> John



*That is great news.  I am sure it makes everyone in the family feel better that you found a way to go.  I imagine they hated to be the reason you missed your trip.*


----------



## RvUsa

We have had our ressies for chef mickey for a couple of months, and tony has talked us into trails end for breakfast, I will try both and contrast and compare for everyone.

3 days and a wakeup and we are outa here!!!!

THANKS FOR ALL THE WELL WISHES!!!


John


----------



## LONE-STAR

ynottony99 said:


> *I have never tried Chef Mickey's, but it looks good.  However, are you sure they are the same Mickey Waffles that TE serves????   Not just a waffle shaped like Mickey, but a waffle made with the same batter.  If you aren't sure ask to see the chef, like I did at TE.  This stuff is the real deal.  (Did you know I have a TE Mickey Waffle preserved and on display at my house???)*



We have eatin at both places on the same trip and they taste the same to us. Both very good just more choices at CM and about twice the price but very good .


----------



## des1954

*Bringin' this thread back to the top!!*

*Hey... where's John today??? (RvUSA)  *He must be gettin' his TT loaded & ready to take off in a couple of days.  (Don't forget the beer & Kungaloosh fixin's, John!)


----------



## terri01p

des1954 said:


> *Bringin' this thread back to the top!!*
> 
> *Hey... where's John today??? (RvUSA)  *He must be gettin' his TT loaded & ready to take off in a couple of days.  (Don't forget the beer & Kungaloosh fixin's, John!)




John is not a muti-tasker


----------



## RvUsa

terri01p said:


> John is not a muti-tasker



Hey, I resemble that remark!  I was loading TT, building a chicken feeder for my kids pet chickens, I was making street hockey sticks for us to play "pass" with Ds, and I was finishing making the mickey lights.  I was also collecting up  all the scattered cd's, trying to find someone to look after my Aunts and checking in here occasionally.  

So what did you do today????


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I retiled my fireplace and built a landing for it!!!! And had pizza!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

SEE?


----------



## RvUsa

Nice!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

Up here in real fireplace country, we use em for heat, not just looks, that is called a hearth.  And where is the pic of the pizza???


----------



## terri01p

RvUsa said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark!  I was loading TT, building a chicken feeder for my kids pet chickens, I was making street hockey sticks for us to play "pass" with Ds, and I was finishing making the mickey lights.  I was also collecting up  all the scattered cd's, trying to find someone to look after my Aunts and checking in here occasionally.
> 
> So what did you do today????



I see I stand corrected..  

Trust me you did alot more than me.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

RvUsa said:


> Up here in real fireplace country, we use em for heat, not just looks, that is called a hearth.  And where is the pic of the pizza???



That fireplace hasnt had a fire in it in over 3 years!!! Ya mean I built a hearth??? Damn, Im good...I didnt even know I was buildin one of those!!!

I would post a pic of me with the pizza, but its all gone!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> SEE?



That looks good!  and I love the color of your walls!  

Rog.....landing?


----------



## terri01p

Isn't it a sin to have a picture hanging that's not of disney ?


----------



## Shannone1

RvUsa said:


> Up here in real fireplace country, we use em for heat, not just looks, that is called a hearth.  And where is the pic of the pizza???



We have two fireplaces, one wood and one gas and we've been using them a LOT this winter...it's been very cold up here.

Good Job on the fireplace BDR


----------



## BigDaddyRog

terri01p said:


> Isn't it a sin to have a picture hanging that's not of disney ?



That one in the middle? With the mountain lookin thingy? Thats my TV!!! And, it just happens to be on the disney chanel!!!


When I was trying to explain to my wife what I wanted to do to the fireplace, I was calling it "a box on the floor"!! So I thought 'landing' sounded better than saying I built a box on the floor!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> That one in the middle? With the mountain lookin thingy? Thats my TV!!! And, it just happens to be on the disney chanel!!!
> 
> 
> When I was trying to explain to my wife what I wanted to do to the fireplace, I was calling it "a box on the floor"!! So I thought 'landing' sounded better than saying I built a box on the floor!!!



Ok, you got a point there.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I just had a Kungaloosh!!!!!!


AAAhHHHH...I needed that


You ever have one of those days?


----------



## ftwildernessguy

PolynesianPixie said:


> I just had a Kungaloosh!!!!!!
> 
> 
> AAAhHHHH...I needed that
> 
> 
> You ever have one of those days?



Just about every day is a Kungaloosh day


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Someone sent me this in email...thought ya'll might get a laugh out of it. Ladies of the DIS boards, I didnt write this!!!!! 



The *2007* *Women Drivers Award*


*10th* Place Goes to:








*9th* Place Goes To:








*
8th* Place Goes To:









*7th* Place Goes To:










*6th* Place Goes To:










*5th* Place Goes To:










*4th* Place Goes To:










The *Bronze* Medal Winner:










The *Silver* Medal Winner:






Her helmet is being worn backwards



..... and finally, here is our *2007 Women Drivers Awards*



**** Gold Medal Winner ****












WOW ! !     Oh never mind... CONGRATULATIONS ! !

This concludes the

2007 Women Drivers Awards Ceremony.

Thank you to all contestants for giving us all a reason to laugh & smile!


----------



## ntsammy5

HEY ROG!

*Dead man walking!*


----------



## LONE-STAR

Thats funny the DW was a laughing


----------



## homebrew2

BigDaddyRog said:


> Someone sent me this in email...thought ya'll might get a laugh out of it. Ladies of the DIS boards, I didnt write this!!!!!
> 
> DAGONE SON!!!!!!!  You got more guts than an Army Mule!!!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Oh yeah?  Women driver's, huh?

What about this guy?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYR0YzTfl_s


----------



## ynottony99

*No one is chitting or chatting much lately.  Isn't there some cheesey movie to do a play by play on or something????? *


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ynottony99 said:


> *No one is chitting or chatting much lately.  Isn't there some cheesey movie to do a play by play on or something????? *



I think everybody spent so much time chitty chatting last week, that this week they actually have to _*work*_!  You're not stripping today?


----------



## RvUsa

PolynesianPixie said:


> Oh yeah?  Women driver's, huh?
> 
> What about this guy?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYR0YzTfl_s



OH YEAH, like you never had one of your kids fall out of your car?


----------



## RvUsa

BRUBAKER is on amc at 10:30.... hmmmm


----------



## RvUsa

Then cool hand luke, then godfather part 3, 
Unfortunately, my dw worked last night and tonight, so I will be doing a lot of last minute stuff to get ready to leave sat morning.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> OH YEAH, like you never had one of your kids fall out of your car?



Well, I may have _wanted_ to toss them out on occasion.  


My DH did throw me and DD6 out of a golf Cart once.  Oh, I was so mad!  Men drivers!


----------



## terri01p

RvUsa said:


> Then cool hand luke, then godfather part 3,
> Unfortunately, my dw worked last night and tonight, so I will be doing a lot of last minute stuff to get ready to leave sat morning.



I hope you have a great time, be sure to check out the 301 site and see if anyone is still on it.


----------



## RvUsa

My buddy made me fall out of a golf cart once, 2 seconds later my uncle teed off, hit a worm burner, and hit me with the ball.  Talk about insult to injury.


----------



## RvUsa

terri01p said:


> I hope you have a great time, be sure to check out the 301 site and see if anyone is still on it.



No problem, we went yesterday and bought our at&t air card, so expect DETAILED trip reports from the fort.... lol


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> My buddy made me fall out of a golf cart once, 2 seconds later my uncle teed off, hit a worm burner, and hit me with the ball.  Talk about insult to injury.



Ouch!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Our forecast is for snow and ice tonight and tomorrow, so maybe I will have a snow day and John and I can do another movie.


----------



## Shannone1

It's been a quiet week for me....my laptop is being worked on so I have to use the computer in our office and my darn hubby keeps hogging it for WORK


----------



## RvUsa

How inconsiderate!!! Doesn't he know your friends miss you when you don't check in?


----------



## RvUsa

ftwildernessguy said:


> Our forecast is for snow and ice tonight and tomorrow, so maybe I will have a snow day and John and I can do another movie.




I am probably gonna be a little busy tomorrow too, but I promise, I will try.


----------



## RvUsa

*COOL, I just looked at my little credit card thingy,  its about to run off the tracks!!! *

What am I going to do when this trip is over, I swear I think about it 24/7...  I guess that I will have to channel all my free time into the website.  You guys need to start suggesting campgrounds to me on each state page.


----------



## ntsammy5

RvUsa said:


> * You guys need to start suggesting campgrounds to me on each state page.*


*

I can give you some for NY but I'll wait until you get back from FW.*


----------



## RvUsa

cool thanks, Dw and I are planning to go to NY as soon as weather is better, we need to add it to the map thing on our TT door.  You know , the map you stick state stickers too, when you camp there.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Hey!  Do you guys realize we are only a few posts from 2300?


----------



## RvUsa

Oh no, not again!!  Just 10 more to go.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Yeah.  What does this tell us that you and I always seem to be in this position?  I feel that I may need to rethink my priorities.....


----------



## ntsammy5

OK.  I can waste time with the best of you.  here's my contribution to 2300.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Welcome to the club!


----------



## LONE-STAR

Rvusa did you ever get the lemon law on your truck.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Its raining


----------



## BigDaddyRog

its pouring, the old man is.....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

anybody......anybody.......Beuller?


----------



## LONE-STAR

BigDaddyRog said:


> anybody......anybody.......Beuller?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Allright, I'm in.  But I bet I'm not going to get it.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I dont wanna sell anything, or process anything, or sell anything thats processed, or process anything thats sold....I dunno, right now I just wanna hang out with your daughter,....sir.

2300............


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> I dont wanna seell anything, or process anything, or sell anything thats processed, or process anything thats sold....I dunno, right now I just wanna hang out with your daughter,....sir.



is that the movie of the day?

BTW, congrats.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

No, just a quote from one of your fav's!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> No, just a quote from one of your fav's!!!



Good memory!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Ferris Bueller is awesome, too btw.


----------



## ntsammy5

LONE-STAR said:


>



From the movie, ferris Bueller's Day Off.


----------



## Shannone1

BigDaddyRog said:


> I dont wanna sell anything, or process anything, or sell anything thats processed, or process anything thats sold....I dunno, right now I just wanna hang out with your daughter,....sir.
> 
> 2300............



What a great way to bring in post 2300


----------



## des1954

Roger-

Your fireplace came out totally AWESOME!!  You are a man of many talents - - - so - - - go finish the bathroom before your BIL turns it into the MoneyPit!!!


----------



## RvUsa

Hey, I am inside warming up, man is rhonda gonna be busy today, do you guys see this guy spamming like crazy abbred or something like that.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Yeah, they must have searched the whole camping forum and brought up every old post on renting campers.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

yeah, kind of poor taste imo


----------



## RvUsa

BigDaddyRog said:


> its pouring, the old man is.....




Snoring???


----------



## RvUsa

I know I am always yakking about my website, but I am not selling anything, I am just trying to put together some information for people to use.  I cleared it with rhonda first, and have a link back to here on every page....  You don't think I am to pushy about it do ya?


----------



## ntsammy5

the dam just burst!  Poor Rhonda.

At least we know the search function is working again.


----------



## ntsammy5

RvUsa said:


> ...  You don't think I am to pushy about it do ya?



Nope.


----------



## ynottony99

PolynesianPixie said:


> I think everybody spent so much time chitty chatting last week, that this week they actually have to _*work*_!  You're not stripping today?



*No strip today.  Still recovering from a couple of nights ago.  At my age, stripping takes a lot out of you. (Insert your own punch line)*


----------



## RvUsa

Well back out into the frozen tundra, we are supposed to get 4" of snow, followed by freezing rain tonight.... YEAH.... I still need to check the tires, and pack some of the "outside" stuff.  

Be back in a little while.

John


----------



## Shannone1

RvUsa said:


> I know I am always yakking about my website, but I am not selling anything, I am just trying to put together some information for people to use.  I cleared it with rhonda first, and have a link back to here on every page....  You don't think I am to pushy about it do ya?




Not at all, that is different than what is going on today.  This is someone who is only here to push their business.  The problem is this could make Rhonda have to be stricter and I hate to see if affect people like Tina.  Tina is discreet and only offers her info when someone recommends her or asks her about it.


----------



## Colson39

I don't think you're going to be seeing a lot of Abbdrey or whatever her/his name is around these parts for much longer.  

I mean, that might be the most annoying thing I've ever seen done on these here forums.  This isn't a place to sell your business, we don't want to see 100 old threads about rentals pop up so you can advertise (especially when most of the people that were reading those threads probably aren't paying attention anymore).


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> I know I am always yakking about my website, but I am not selling anything, I am just trying to put together some information for people to use.  I cleared it with rhonda first, and have a link back to here on every page....  You don't think I am to pushy about it do ya?



Its one thing when you are an active part of these boards and you let people know about a service you provide.  It is quite another to use it as free advertising.


----------



## drafthorsecrazy

Nice to know I wasnt the only person cringing over all those rental adds.  They actually drove me off the camping forum this morning.   I spent a couple hours lurking over on the DVC board.   I learned that some people actually own 2000-3000 DVC points.  I shudder to think how much of an investment that is. I'll stick to my camper.  It and my money goes where ever, whenever I want.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

PolynesianPixie said:


> Its one thing when you are an active part of these boards and you let people know about a service you provide.  It is quite another to use it as free advertising.



John aint selling anything, he's just working to provide info to make peoples lives a little easier.......thats public service, not advertising!!


----------



## des1954

I know Jim's gonna hit me for not paying attention, but what the heck is everyone talking about regarding "selling their goods"?  I _know _better than to advertise my "goods", cause they are just too old and worthless. 

I like John's website, and we all know I have good taste, so it can't be his website.  

I don't read the threads that don't interest me. You know, the threads that don't involve beer, kungaloosh, Tony's stripping & Mickey Waffles, Rog's & Tungpo1's golf carts, White Castle Burgers, beagles, Ms Sundee, Nuns & Monks, pictures of FtW & kids, Fort gossip, or those who are not interested in otters, peacocks or FtW in general.  So... should I read some other threads and razz them or just rely on Rhonda's common sense to yank 'em off the board?   Hmmmmm????

Deb


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Actually, the board did a pretty good job of policing up after itself, so I hear Rhonda's high paying moderator job is in question.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> John aint selling anything, he's just working to provide info to make peoples lives a little easier.......thats public service, not advertising!!



Exactly!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

des1954 said:


> I know Jim's gonna hit me for not paying attention, but what the heck is everyone talking about regarding "selling their goods"?  I _know _better than to advertise my "goods", cause they are just too old and worthless.
> 
> I like John's website, and we all know I have good taste, so it can't be his website.
> 
> I don't read the threads that don't interest me. You know, the threads that don't involve beer, kungaloosh, Tony's stripping & Mickey Waffles, Rog's & Tungpo1's golf carts, White Castle Burgers, beagles, Ms Sundee, Nuns & Monks, pictures of FtW & kids, Fort gossip, or those who are not interested in otters, peacocks or FtW in general.  So... should I read some other threads and razz them or just rely on Rhonda's common sense to yank 'em off the board?   Hmmmmm????
> 
> Deb




 

You summed up the priorities of this board so very well!


----------



## des1954

PolynesianPixie said:


> You summed up the priorities of this board so very well!


 
Thank you.  Thank you, verrra much!!


----------



## RvUsa

OMG, this place is in rare form today!!  First picking on someone who just wanted to clean up your site, then bashing the living $&#& out of someone who spammed the daylights out of us.   

Wow I need a drink, but it is all packed in the camper


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> OMG, this place is in rare form today!!  First picking on someone who just wanted to clean up your site, then bashing the living $&#& out of someone who spammed the daylights out of us.
> 
> Wow I need a drink, but it is all packed in the camper



It is pretty rough around here today, huh?  Everybody needs to take off their boxing gloves and have a Kungaloosh!  I'm PMSing, whats everybody else's excuse?


----------



## des1954

RvUsa said:


> OMG, this place is in rare form today!! First picking on someone who just wanted to clean up your site, then bashing the living $&#& out of someone who spammed the daylights out of us.
> 
> Wow I need a drink, but it is all packed in the camper


 
Go over to Jim's house, John!  I just heard that it's 5 o'clock and time for a KUNGALOOSH!!! (Or two, or three! <hic>)

Are you taking a laptop with you so you can post your site #???

Have a GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREAT TRIP!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Take a look at this video.  It is an amazing shot.
http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/24324


----------



## ftwildernessguy

des1954 said:


> Go over to Jim's house, John!  I just heard that it's 5 o'clock and time for a KUNGALOOSH!!! (Or two, or three! <hic>)
> 
> Are you taking a laptop with you so you can post your site #???
> 
> Have a GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREAT TRIP!!



My body is still at the office.  My mind, however, is at FW sipping a Kungaloosh.  Virtual party at my place tonight!!!!

And John - I hope you have learned your lesson - NEVER pack all of the booze in the camper.


----------



## RvUsa

PolynesianPixie said:


> It is pretty rough around here today, huh?  Everybody needs to take off their boxing gloves and have a Kungaloosh!  I'm PMSing, whats everybody else's excuse?



TMI TMI TMI


----------



## des1954

That was freakin _amazing!!!  _

I loved the guy's comment about "That was a great shot!"


----------



## Shannone1

ftwildernessguy said:


> My body is still at the office.  My mind, however, is at FW sipping a Kungaloosh.  Virtual party at my place tonight!!!!
> 
> And John - I hope you have learned your lesson - NEVER pack all of the booze in the camper.



That is a lesson for US ALL


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> TMI TMI TMI



you've got a wife


----------



## RvUsa

des1954 said:


> Go over to Jim's house, John!  I just heard that it's 5 o'clock and time for a KUNGALOOSH!!! (Or two, or three! <hic>)
> 
> Are you taking a laptop with you so you can post your site #???
> 
> Have a GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREAT TRIP!!



Thanks, and yes, we just bought an air card, so expect detailed trip reports daily.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ftwildernessguy said:


> Take a look at this video.  It is an amazing shot.
> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/24324



craziness!  Sponsered by lasikPlus, no less!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> Thanks, and yes, we just bought an air card, so expect detailed trip reports daily.



That's good.  I think we'd miss you around here for 2 weeks.


----------



## des1954

RvUsa said:


> Thanks, and yes, we just bought an air card, so expect detailed trip reports daily.


 



​ 
This is John at Ft.W​ 



​ 

This is John's DW at Ft.W​ 





​


----------



## RvUsa

yep, that is pretty much right on... except there will be a smile on my face, and a kungaloosh in my hand.


----------



## terri01p

I received this today in an email, I thought it was pretty funny..it came with a picture but of course I can't remember how to post it.    


"You know you're a redneck when...... 




1. You take your dog for a walk and you both use the same tree.

2. You can entertain yourself for more than 15 minutes with a fly swatter.

3. Your boat has not left the driveway in 15 years.

4. You burn your yard rather than mow it.

5. You think "The Nutcracker" is a vice on the work bench 

6. The Salvation Army declines your furniture.

7. You offer to give someone the shirt off your back and they don't want it.

8. You have the local taxidermist on speed dial.

9. You come back from the dump with more than you took.

10. You keep a can of Raid on the kitchen table.

11. Your wife can climb a tree faster than your cat.

12. Your grandmother has "ammo" on her Christmas list.

13. You keep flea and tick soap in the shower.

14. You've been involved in a custody fight over a hunting dog.

15. You go to the stock car races and don't need a program. 

16. You know how many bales of hay your car will hold.

17. You have a rag for a gas cap.

18. Your house doesn't have curtains, but your truck does. 

19. You wonder how service stations keep their restrooms so clean ?

20. You can spit without opening your mouth.

21. You consider your license plate personalized because your father made it.

22. Your lifetime goal is to own a fireworks stand.

23. You have a complete set of salad bowls and they all say "Cool Whip" on the side.

24. The biggest city you've ever been to is Wal-Mart.

25. Your working TV sits on top of your non-working TV

26. You've used your ironing board as a buffet table.

27. A tornado hits your neighborhood and does $100,000 worth of improvements.

28. You've used a toilet brush to scratch your back.

29. You missed your 5th grade graduation because you were on jury duty.

30. You think fast food is hitting a deer at 65.


----------



## mrsgus06

PolynesianPixie said:


> It is pretty rough around here today, huh?  Everybody needs to take off their boxing gloves and have a Kungaloosh!  I'm PMSing, whats everybody else's excuse?



4 daughters that can not, for the life of them, get along with each other for one second today?   It could be worse, they could all be PMSing with you! OK, now I just scared myself.


----------



## ntsammy5

des1954 said:


> I know Jim's gonna hit me for not paying attention, but what the heck is everyone talking about regarding "selling their goods"?  I _know _better than to advertise my "goods", cause they are just too old and worthless.


----------



## LONE-STAR

It' a LOST night again


----------



## PolynesianPixie

mrsgus06 said:


> 4 daughters that can not, for the life of them, get along with each other for one second today?   It could be worse, they could all be PMSing with you! OK, now I just scared myself.



It is contagious, you know?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

terri01p said:


> I received this today in an email, I thought it was pretty funny..it came with a picture but of course I can't remember how to post it.
> 
> 
> "You know you're a redneck when......
> 
> .



Too funny!


----------



## RvUsa

Ok, enough of the pms stuff.  I don't even let my wife talk about it.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> Ok, enough of the pms stuff.  I don't even let my wife talk about it.



When I'm really cranky, I just remind my hubby to say, "We'll take care of the problem.  You're right."

I figure it's in his best interest.


----------



## terri01p

GOING TO THE CAMPING SHOW TODAY !


----------



## PolynesianPixie

terri01p said:


> GOING TO THE CAMPING SHOW TODAY !



OOooh!  Where?  NC?


----------



## RvUsa

Where packing the clothes today.... that means its time to go!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> Where packing the clothes today.... that means its time to go!!!



 

I told DD8 that the people with the credit card ticker are about to go on their trip!  She was very happy for you


----------



## RvUsa

Thats funny!!  Tell her we will be there on monday, and will think about her and all of the rest of you, as we ride the cart around.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

That would make us exceedingly happy!


----------



## RvUsa

Can you believe this, Ds school just called, they are canx his afternoon kindergarten because of weather, we could have left this am at 8 if we knew.  ARRRRGHH!!


----------



## terri01p

PolynesianPixie said:


> OOooh!  Where?  NC?



We are going in Charlotte ( NC ).

Just got though looking at your pictures of your girls camping, boy you have such a sweet family, love every minute because before you know it they will be grown.

Wait until you have to pay for 3 weddings ,  ..just kidding...whenever my dd got married it was so much fun, we did everything from the invitations to the reception. I even made the flowers, it turned out so beautiful but you have a long ways to go, your truly blessed.


----------



## clkelley

Well then get on the road!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

It's snowing like crazy, and we're not done packing yet, dw worked last night, so she is sleeping right now.  OH well maybe the roads will be clear by morning...  I don't care if I have to hook up the huskies to the front of the truck, I am going.


----------



## ynottony99

RvUsa said:


> It's snowing like crazy, and we're not done packing yet, dw worked last night, so she is sleeping right now.  OH well maybe the roads will be clear by morning...  I don't care if I have to hook up the huskies to the front of the truck, I am going.



*Have you left yet??????  It is a beautiful day in Florida, no snow.  'Look at the light.........drive toward the light.......we are all here waiting for you.......'*


----------



## LONE-STAR

ynottony99 said:


> *Have you left yet??????  It is a beautiful day in Florida, no snow.  'Look at the light.........drive toward the light.......we are all here waiting for you.......'*



I want to drive towards the florida light.


----------



## ynottony99

LONE-STAR said:


> I want to drive towards the florida light.



*We are here.....drive....drive.....(as I beckon you with a compelling wave, ).....drive........  Better drive fast with the price of fuel skyrocketing all at once.  I just paid $2.59.9 for diesel.  +or -  25 cent jump!!*


----------



## PolynesianPixie

terri01p said:


> We are going in Charlotte ( NC ).
> 
> Just got though looking at your pictures of your girls camping, boy you have such a sweet family, love every minute because before you know it they will be grown.
> 
> Wait until you have to pay for 3 weddings ,  ..just kidding...whenever my dd got married it was so much fun, we did everything from the invitations to the reception. I even made the flowers, it turned out so beautiful but you have a long ways to go, your truly blessed.



I am blessed!  It seems like yesterday that we took that camping trip, but they are so grown up already!  My 11 year old is nearly as big as I am~we can already share shoes!  Just look at my V-day pic.  She had on flats and I had on 3 inch heels!!!!  Time does indeed fly.  When it comes, I'm looking forward to all the wedding stuff too.  I'll be involved in every detail and they will want to fire me from the mother-of-the-bride position!  But you can't fire your mom!  I'm willing to wait for that moment, though.  A very.....very....very long time!


----------



## mrsgus06

PolynesianPixie said:


> I am blessed!  It seems like yesterday that we took that camping trip, but they are so grown up already!  My 11 year old is nearly as big as I am~we can already share shoes!  Just look at my V-day pic.  She had on flats and I had on 3 inch heels!!!!  Time does indeed fly.  When it comes, I'm looking forward to all the wedding stuff too.  I'll be involved in every detail and they will want to fire me from the mother-of-the-bride position!  But you can't fire your mom!  I'm willing to wait for that moment, though.  A very.....very....very long time!



I am going to bribe all 4 of my girls to elope.


----------



## Colson39

ynottony99 said:


> *We are here.....drive....drive.....(as I beckon you with a compelling wave, ).....drive........  Better drive fast with the price of fuel skyrocketing all at once.  I just paid $2.59.9 for diesel.  +or -  25 cent jump!!*



Man, regular gas is $3.15 a gallon around here.  Don't know why it's like 10 cents  more expensive in the West Palm area compared to Ft. Lauderdale area either (my parents live in Ft. Laud, only around $3.05 by them).

I wish regular gas was 2.59, that would be nice


----------



## ntsammy5

Gas is $3.29 here now; diesel is well over $3.50


----------



## des1954

Colson39 said:


> Man, regular gas is $3.15 a gallon around here. Don't know why it's like 10 cents more expensive in the West Palm area compared to Ft. Lauderdale area either (my parents live in Ft. Laud, only around $3.05 by them).
> 
> I wish regular gas was 2.59, that would be nice


 
Colson---  Here in Lakeland regular is anywhere from $3.13 (RaceTrac) to the highest I've seen is $3.29 (Love Truck Stop on I-4/exit 44 - which is always insanely high).

We were in Tampa last nite & the Flying J was $3.08. I never thought I'd see the day that $3.08 would be considered _a bargain_ !!


----------



## LONE-STAR

ynottony99 said:


> *We are here.....drive....drive.....(as I beckon you with a compelling wave, ).....drive........  Better drive fast with the price of fuel skyrocketing all at once.  I just paid $2.59.9 for diesel.  +or -  25 cent jump!!*



If you are geting diesel for $2.59 gal. could you send me some.  We are paying $3.45 gal and its on the rise. I dont care what fuel cost ( well I care but you know what I mean)  come November I will be at the Fort. So keep that beckon on I will need it in 9 months.


----------



## des1954

LONE-STAR said:


> If you are geting diesel for $2.59 gal. could you send me some. We are paying $3.45 gal and its on the rise. I dont care what fuel cost ( well I care but you know what I mean) come November I will be at the Fort. So keep that beckon on I will need it in 9 months.


 
My guess is that Tony did a typo!!!  If St. Pete has diesel for $2.59, I'm drivin my MH over the Courtney Campbell Causway & thru Clearwater traffic to buy $2.59 diesel!!! I truly think he meant to type $3.59, which is what it is about 45 miles east of him.


HOLY CRAP!!!  Our local news is currently on & they just said we can expect gas to be $3.85/gallon by Memorial Day!!!!


----------



## LONE-STAR

des1954 said:


> My guess is that Tony did a typo!!!  If St. Pete has diesel for $2.59, I'm drivin my MH over the Courtney Campbell Causway & thru Clearwater traffic to buy $2.59 diesel!!! I truly think he meant to type $3.59, which is what it is about 45 miles east of him.
> 
> 
> HOLY CRAP!!!  Our local news is currently on & they just said we can expect gas to be $3.85/gallon by Memorial Day!!!!



I kinda figured that but I like joking around.
If gas is 3.85 then diesel will be 4 bucks. So it would cost $152 dollars to fill up my truck if it was empty.


----------



## des1954

LONE-STAR said:


> So it would cost $152 dollars to fill up my truck if it was empty.


 
That doesn't leave much $$ left-over to buy the Plumbers "Crack-Spackle"!!


----------



## LONE-STAR

des1954 said:


> That doesn't leave much $$ left-over to buy the Plumbers "Crack-Spackle"!!



That why we have long shirts


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

des1954 said:


> My guess is that Tony did a typo!!!  If St. Pete has diesel for $2.59, I'm drivin my MH over the Courtney Campbell Causway & thru Clearwater traffic to buy $2.59 diesel!!! I truly think he meant to type $3.59, which is what it is about 45 miles east of him.
> 
> 
> HOLY CRAP!!!  Our local news is currently on & they just said we can expect gas to be $3.85/gallon by Memorial Day!!!!



Holy crap is right... that is just insane!!!


----------



## RvUsa

I just paid $3.719 for diesel to be ready to leave in the am. I think we all get together and have a group scream!!!


----------



## ynottony99

ynottony99 said:


> *
> I just paid $2.59.9 for diesel.  +or -  25 cent jump!!*



*Wow, yes, a typo and a half!!!  $3.59  My daughter said it was like pouring Starbucks in the tank!!!*


----------



## LONE-STAR

Only 25 posts till 2400


----------



## Shannone1

LONE-STAR said:


> Only 25 posts till 2400



It would be nice to hit it....but I am too tired to get there myself tonight.

However, Chad is loading up my programs on my new laptop so I should be onlilne more again very soon


----------



## ynottony99

*I just got home from work.  Don't think I will be up to see 2400.*


----------



## 2goofycampers

We are paying $2.95 for gas & $3.16 for diesel, at the Wal-Mart gas station.Complaining the whole time too. Guess others would be happy to see these prices.  But that was yesterday sure they are higher today....


----------



## des1954

I had to bring this from the Performing at WDW thread.






(Do I win the "Sister of the Year Award", or what??)


----------



## ntsammy5

des1954 said:


> I had to bring this from the Performing at WDW thread.
> 
> 
> (Do I win the "Sister of the Year Award", or what??)



No, PP is the sister of the year.  Sister Mother Mary Holy Card aka Polynesian Pixie.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Weekend not going as planed DW came home sick from work yesterday. Now I am starting to fell kinda blahhhhhh. Oh well there is always the next day.


----------



## clkelley

Yep, this is just a blah Saturday.  It's cold and grey and all I've been doing is listening to the washer run all day.  BUT, as soon as DH gets home from work we're heading up to Nashville to go to Rainforest Cafe for dinner for our anniversary!!!!  18 years tomorrow


----------



## ntsammy5

Yeah a blah Saturday.  Just finished ripping off some of the molding on the car that DW smacked up yesterday so it wouldn't rub on the tire.  She slid on the ice.  The insurance agent has us on speed dial.

Just about time to pop open a Moosehead and kick back.  Going to eat at a place named the Frog later -- they specialize in frog's legs.  *Rog!*  Got any good frog's legs in the Big Easy?


----------



## LONE-STAR

clkelley said:


> Yep, this is just a blah Saturday.  It's cold and grey and all I've been doing is listening to the washer run all day.  BUT, as soon as DH gets home from work we're heading up to Nashville to go to Rainforest Cafe for dinner for our anniversary!!!!  18 years tomorrow



Congratulation on 18 years. Its 72 out side here so if we felt good it would be a great day.


----------



## LONE-STAR

ntsammy5 said:


> Yeah a blah Saturday.  Just finished ripping off some of the molding on the car that DW smacked up yesterday so it wouldn't rub on the tire.  She slid on the ice.  The insurance agent has us on speed dial.
> 
> Just about time to pop open a Moosehead and kick back.  Going to eat at a place named the Frog later -- they specialize in frog's legs.  *Rog!*  Got any good frog's legs in the Big Easy?



Hope your DW is ok. Sound like the car is not. I do thank its time for a beer.


----------



## ntsammy5

LONE-STAR said:


> Hope your DW is ok. Sound like the car is not. I do thank its time for a beer.



She's fine, thanks.  Hit a concrete barrier at about 5mph.  I'm guessing the damage will be $2,000 plus.  Oh well.  I'm starting my 3rd beer now!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

The big burning ball of gas was in the sky today so it almost got to 32 degrees today, it was 11 when I came home from work this morning.


----------



## LONE-STAR

ntsammy5 said:


> She's fine, thanks.  Hit a concrete barrier at about 5mph.  I'm guessing the damage will be $2,000 plus.  Oh well.  I'm starting my 3rd beer now!



Glad to here she is ok and your on your 3rd beer. Not about the 2 grand although I need to put new tires and a new clutch in my wifes truck which is going to cost around $2000.00 so I feel your pain.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

CONGRATS on the 18yrs of marriage, Carol!!!! Im at 18 also!!! 

No, Big Al.........I cant think of a single "frog legs" joint around here!! There may be some, but Ive never searched them out....I like frog legs, too......I may have to look into that.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

All I can think about is Kermit


----------



## ynottony99

*Made me think of this cartoon:*


----------



## ynottony99

*Wow we are almost to #2400!!*


----------



## ynottony99

Where is everyone????  Did you all get Lost????   Oh speaking of Lost...........


----------



## LONE-STAR

I wanted to get to 2400 last night but no one was here.


----------



## ynottony99

Shall we do it then????


----------



## ynottony99

I am getting sleepy.  I get to sleep tonight, not work.  Yayyyyyy


----------



## LONE-STAR

Lets give it a whirl.


----------



## ynottony99

I know what is going to happen just as I submit my last post at 2399, you are going to slip in there with 2400 aren't you?????  I know you are there just toying with me.


----------



## LONE-STAR

99 Do you use a 5er TT or motor home


----------



## ynottony99

I am going to get it.


----------



## des1954

One.... I missed it by ONE!!!


----------



## LONE-STAR

we made it


----------



## ynottony99

I am done now I got it.   hahahahahahahaha

Oh sorry.  I use a TT.


----------



## ynottony99

des1954 said:


> One.... I missed it by ONE!!!



Your like those bidders on Ebay who snipe the auction at the end from out of the blue.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Man I thought I might get 2400


----------



## LONE-STAR

99 what do you tow with


----------



## des1954

I've been lurking around trying to "capture" the number.... but alas, like lotto numbers, I alway miss by ONE!!! 

BTW Tony.... was it you who won the big one last Wednesday?  I heard it was someone from Pinellas County!!!


----------



## ynottony99

I have a  2004  F-350 long bed, crew cab dually.  6.0 L diesel.


----------



## ynottony99

des1954 said:


> I've been lurking around trying to "capture" the number.... but alas, like lotto numbers, I alway miss by ONE!!!
> 
> BTW Tony.... was it you who won the big one last Wednesday?  I heard it was someone from Pinellas County!!!




I don't think it was me.  I got 2222 though.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Whats your mpg


----------



## ynottony99

LONE-STAR said:


> Whats your mpg



Around town towing my small utility trailer for work I get almost 13mpg

On Highway empty, about 16 or 17.  Nothing like they indicated I would when I bought the truck.  Pulling the 33' TT going a little faster than I should between St. Pete and FW I get 9 to 11.  I push it pretty hard and think I would do better if I backed it down just a little.  But that truck is made for pulling.  Hardly know the TT is back there.  I didn't even put the equalizer hitch on when I got this truck.  It levels out and rides just right with the full weight on the hitch.  No problem  with sway either.


----------



## ynottony99

I hate to duck out, but I got to go.  Have a good night!!!!!


----------



## LONE-STAR

Thanks you do a little better then me when your empty. But towing is about the same 65mph 10mpg 75mph 8mpg.  My 2000 f-350 did better towing then my 05 as far as mpg.


----------



## LONE-STAR

ynottony99 said:


> I hate to duck out, but I got to go.  Have a good night!!!!!



Talk at you later


----------



## 2goofycampers

SOOOOO quiet, do you realize it's been 14 hours since any post here. I'm soooo


----------



## clkelley

I've been playin with my new toy this morning.  While we were wandering at Opry Mills mall last night, hubby bought me a Zodi Hot Water machine!!!

That thing is cool.  Heats enough water for dishes in about 3 minutes!!!  No more heating 3 - 4 tea kettles of water just to do dishes in the camper


----------



## Gatordad

When I got on the monorail back to the terminal Thursday, I was joined by Steve from the Jerry Springer show and his family.  He may look like a badass on the show, but he's not that big in person.


----------



## tinah159

Hey everyone. I don't know how I missed this thread. This is my kinda place, mind if I join in?


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Gatordad said:


> When I got on the monorail back to the terminal Thursday, I was joined by Steve from the Jerry Springer show and his family.  He may look like a badass on the show, but he's not that big in person.




I understand, I seem larger than life on the internet but in real life I am just a regular guy.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> When I got on the monorail back to the terminal Thursday, I was joined by Steve from the Jerry Springer show and his family.  He may look like a badass on the show, but he's not that big in person.



Didn't know you were in WDW.  Lucky.



tinah159 said:


> Hey everyone. I don't know how I missed this thread. This is my kinda place, mind if I join in?



You bet!  Race you to 2500!



clkelley said:


> I've been playin with my new toy this morning.  While we were wandering at Opry Mills mall last night, hubby bought me a Zodi Hot Water machine!!!
> 
> That thing is cool.  Heats enough water for dishes in about 3 minutes!!!  No more heating 3 - 4 tea kettles of water just to do dishes in the camper



I get excited over doing dishes too   .

It sounds like you've had a good anniversary weekend!  That's a nice mall!


----------



## tinah159

I think Steve has his own show now


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Who's Steve?  I don't know this Steve.


----------



## tinah159

He is the guy on Jerry Springer that seperates the guests when they start fightiing.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Gatordad said:


> When I got on the monorail back to the terminal Thursday, I was joined by Steve from the Jerry Springer show and his family.  He may look like a badass on the show, but he's not that big in person.



I never really saw Steve as a bada$$, but I did think he was a big guy...but next to Jerry Springer, who DOESNT look like a big guy!!! Steve has the patience of a saint.....if I were faced with Jerry Springer guest on a daily basis, and had to physically touch some of those digusting inbreds....I'd go postal on 'em eventually


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> Didn't know you were in WDW.  Lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the monorail at Tampa International Airport.
> 
> Apparently, Steve does have his own show.  I wasn't sure if it was him, but there was this guy and girl on the monorail with me and the three of us compared notes to see if we were correct in our assumption.  I told the guy to start hitting me, and see if Steve broke it up out of instinct.
> 
> I expected him to be like 6-5 or so.....  that being said, I still think I can take him. I'm fast like a panther.
Click to expand...


----------



## PolynesianPixie

tinah159 said:


> He is the guy on Jerry Springer that seperates the guests when they start fightiing.



Oh.  Thanks


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> PolynesianPixie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know you were in WDW.  Lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was on the monorail at Tampa International Airport.
> 
> Apparently, Steve does have his own show.  I wasn't sure if it was him, but there was this guy and girl on the monorail with me and the three of us compared notes to see if we were correct in our assumption.  I told the guy to start hitting me, and see if Steve broke it up out of instinct.
> 
> I expected him to be like 6-5 or so.....  that being said, I still think I can take him. I'm fast like a panther.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, you've got to be specific around here.  or, at least around me anyway.
> 
> 
> Panther, huh?  reminds me of "Roxie like a puma"
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## tinah159

BigDaddyRog said:


> Steve has the patience of a saint.....if I were faced with Jerry Springer guest on a daily basis, and had to physically touch some of those digusting inbreds....I'd go postal on 'em eventually



Exactly..


----------



## BigDaddyRog

PolynesianPixie said:


> reminds me of "Roxie like a puma"



I was thinking the same thing....Pete, you have a daughter right? You should know THAT line!!! Ya know, Im ashamed to admit it, but I secretly enjoy that stupid show!!! Lilly and Jackson crack me up!


----------



## Us3

Funny stuff...dh and i really enjoy the show too.  We sometimes get tired of the big HM craze (who doesn't with young girls in the house)...but the show IS really funny.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I prefer Disney channel shows, personally!  Not that I have a choice of what channel is on 24/7.  My favorite is "That's so Raven"


----------



## PolynesianPixie

DH took the youngest DDs to a daddy/daughter dance on Friday.  Don't they look sweet?


----------



## Rhonda

They look great!!  What cute dresses!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Thank you!  


Oh, Rhonda!  I need to talk to you!  Sending you a pm now!


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> ...  that being said, I still think I can take him. I'm fast like a panther.



I'm fat like an elephant.

So when will you be on Springer?


----------



## ntsammy5

PolynesianPixie said:


> DH took the youngest DDs to a daddy/daughter dance on Friday.  Don't they look sweet?



Ohhhhhhhhhhh....



Wait until he dances with them at their weddings.  There will be tears.  I know from experience.


----------



## des1954

PolynesianPixie said:


> DH took the youngest DDs to a daddy/daughter dance on Friday. Don't they look sweet?


 
Ami - You have the most adorable family!!!  Ya gotta be proud like a....


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

PolynesianPixie said:


> DH took the youngest DDs to a daddy/daughter dance on Friday.  Don't they look sweet?



ADORABLE!!!  My Dh and DD had their first "me and my guy" dance.. it was so fun to get her all ready!!  Unfortunately they don't call it daddy daughter dance here.... SIGH.... I guess it is a sign of the times


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Thanks!  I _am_ very proud, and it is so much fun to fix their hair and get them ready for the big night!

It is still called Daddy/daughter dance here, but there are girls who's father have been killed recently (this is Blacksburg, VA) who went with their grandfathers.  There was one girl there with her grandmother's boyfriend.  I'm sure there were plenty of step-dads and uncles as well.  It is a sweet thought.  I'm just glad girls didn't stay home because they didn't have a daddy to take them.

Ntsammy~don't remind me!  Those weddings will come too soon!


----------



## Us3

Ami, it must have been the weekend for father daughter dances!!  Dh and my oldest went to the father daughter dance this Saturday.  It was so cute to see her so excited.  He'll have two to take to the dance when our youngest two enter elementary school.  They'll be one year apart in school.  Here is a pic of dd9!


----------



## Us3

Ah, and if you notice...she's wearing her WDW charm bracelet...with a Fort Wilderness charm proudly displayed...that's MY GIRL!!  Looking at this pic I realize she is such a mini me from 25 years ago! haha


----------



## ntsammy5

Us3 said:


> Here is a pic of dd9!



Boy what a bunch of cute kids on this board.


----------



## Shannone1

tinah159 said:


> He is the guy on Jerry Springer that seperates the guests when they start fightiing.



I can't stand Jerry springer !!  My stepdad and his best friend went to Chicago last year for a taping of the show.  They had a great time...they took the train from Detroit and stayed the night downtown Chicago.


----------



## Shannone1

Us3 said:


> Funny stuff...dh and i really enjoy the show too.  We sometimes get tired of the big HM craze (who doesn't with young girls in the house)...but the show IS really funny.



My DD11 loves Hannah Montana.  She begged me for tickets to her concert last December but I couldn't get ANYTHING.


----------



## ntsammy5

Shannone1 said:


> She begged me for tickets to her concert last December but I couldn't get ANYTHING.



Those ticket brokers should be SHOT!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Us3 said:


> Ah, and if you notice...she's wearing her WDW charm bracelet...with a Fort Wilderness charm proudly displayed...that's MY GIRL!!  Looking at this pic I realize she is such a mini me from 25 years ago! haha



She is a mini-you!  So cute!



Shannone1 said:


> My DD11 loves Hannah Montana.  She begged me for tickets to her concert last December but I couldn't get ANYTHING.



We tried to get tickets, too.  We even joined the fan club~no luck!


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


> DH took the youngest DDs to a daddy/daughter dance on Friday.  Don't they look sweet?





Us3 said:


> Ami, it must have been the weekend for father daughter dances!!  Dh and my oldest went to the father daughter dance this Saturday.  It was so cute to see her so excited.  He'll have two to take to the dance when our youngest two enter elementary school.  They'll be one year apart in school.  Here is a pic of dd9!




They all very very pretty.    My girls, (13,11) don't like to go to them anymore.  The last time they they were the oldest girls there and didn't know anyone.  My DH was only too happy to leave the dance early with them and go to a movie instead, sigh.  They used to love getting all dressed up and letting me do their hair.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> They all very very pretty.    My girls, (13,11) don't like to go to them anymore.  The last time they they were the oldest girls there and didn't know anyone.  My DH was only too happy to leave the dance early with them and go to a movie instead, sigh.  They used to love getting all dressed up and letting me do their hair.



Yes, notice DD11 didn't go.  She prefered to go grocery shopping with me  

Talk about super fun!


----------



## LONE-STAR

Just had to bring this thread back to the top it had been a while since we had nothing to say. I need to go back to work.


----------



## We4mickey

It's going to snow again today. Another 5 to 8 inches, c'mon SPRING! Went to a couple camper shows this last week. DH and I, Dsis and Dbil all went with our Disney shirts on and kept thinking warm thoughts  , but it just wasn't the same...


----------



## Us3

We finally got the new cart home this weekend!  Here are a couple of pics!  We ended up with one that already had a lot of what we wanted on it.  We lost a windshield on the way home though  so that needs to be replaced!












Sonya


----------



## abbdrey

Us3:  Nice Golf Cart.  It definitely came with alot of nice accessories.  You will enjoy that at FW in a couple of weeks.  We are going to be there from 3/31/ to 4/4.  We are just going to miss you.  I hope the weather is good for our trips.  It has been a little rainy lately.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Us3 said:


> We finally got the new cart home this weekend!  Here are a couple of pics!  We ended up with one that already had a lot of what we already wanted on it.  We lost a windshield on the way home though  so that needs to be replaced!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonya



Nice cart . We just got back from a ride around the neighborhood on our cart. I mixed up a kungaloosh put in the SpectroMagic cd and away we went very relaxing.


----------



## Gatordad

sharp looking cart.


----------



## Shannone1

I have been setting up my new laptop and am having trouble posting pictures on the DIS boards today.  I have a new DIS window when I click on the image icon.  I've always copied and pasted the http code and it always worked.   Now nothing shows up.

Anyone else have a problem posting images today ?? Or have a problem with the DIS site and Vista ??


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Us3 said:


> We finally got the new cart home this weekend!  Here are a couple of pics!  We ended up with one that already had a lot of what we already wanted on it.  We lost a windshield on the way home though  so that needs to be replaced!
> 
> 
> Sonya



Nice!  Sorry about the windshield, though.


----------



## Shannone1

Us3 said:


> We finally got the new cart home this weekend!  Here are a couple of pics!  We ended up with one that already had a lot of what we already wanted on it.  We lost a windshield on the way home though  so that needs to be replaced!
> 
> Sonya



Nice   I'm not sure which is nicer...the cart or the pretty green grass.  I've forgotten what that looks like


----------



## Shannone1

Us3 said:


> We finally got the new cart home this weekend!  Here are a couple of pics!  We ended up with one that already had a lot of what we already wanted on it.  We lost a windshield on the way home though  so that needs to be replaced!
> 
> Sonya



Nice   I'm not sure which is nicer...the cart or the pretty green grass.  I've forgotten what that looks like


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> Nice   I'm not sure which is nicer...the cart or the pretty green grass.  I've forgotten what that looks like



Tell me about it!  We live in the forest, when it is green it is breathtaking!  This time of year it's all dead grass and dead leaves!


----------



## LONE-STAR

I need to mowe the yard right now.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

LONE-STAR said:


> I need to mowe the yard right now.



Sheesh!


----------



## kc5grw

LONE-STAR said:


> I need to mowe the yard right now.


 
We're not quite there yet. But I have noticed some green sneeking into the yard. 

These crazy warmups we have really confuse the plantlife. 

Woke up this morning to 39F, high today hit 84F.  Its currently 59F with an expected low in the 40s tonight and a high in the mid 50s tomorrow with a low in the low 30s Tuesday night.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Woww......thats gorgeous....great paint job. Congrats!!!!


----------



## tungpo1

Nice TXT looks great by what I can tell from the pics its a series cart not a PDS/DCS this is a good thing WTG very nice


----------



## ntsammy5

LONE-STAR said:


> I need to mowe the yard right now.



Yeah, I feel your pain.  I need to snow blow the driveway.


----------



## Us3

Thanks!  We were looking to buy a club car when we ran across this one.  Using Tungpo1's suggestions of what to stay away from in the EZGO's..we ended up with this one.  I LOVE the paint job...even the deep wine has a metallic when the sun hits it.  Shouldn't be too difficult to turn this into a "Pirate Cart" while at FW!!  

Yep, the grass is finally turning green here again!  We had such a drought last summer, but we are finally getting some much needed rain!!


----------



## Us3

kc5grw said:


> We're not quite there yet. But I have noticed some green sneeking into the yard.
> 
> These crazy warmups we have really confuse the plantlife.
> 
> Woke up this morning to 39F, high today hit 84F.  Its currently 59F with an expected low in the 40s tonight and a high in the mid 50s tomorrow with a low in the low 30s Tuesday night.




That's good ol' Texas weather for ya!


----------



## Gatordad

Us3 said:


> Thanks!  We were looking to buy a club car when we ran across this one.  Using Tungpo1's suggestions of what to stay away from in the EZGO's..we ended up with this one.  I LOVE the paint job...even the deep wine has a metallic when the sun hits it.  Shouldn't be too difficult to turn this into a "Pirate Cart" while at FW!!
> 
> Yep, the grass is finally turning green here again!  We had such a drought last summer, but we are finally getting some much needed rain!!



I was in Atlanta last week, actually almost went to Cumming.... The good news, is that when I tried to leave on Thursday, it was pouring.  You and your governor can thank me and give me the key to the city for ending the drought.  Or Draught.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Look out 2500!!!!!  I hate when everyone falls asleep.....doesnt anyone else have sleep disorders????


----------



## 2goofycampers

I don't know if this counts but Dh comes home from work sits in the lazy boy, falls asleep, wakes up for bits of TV show and says what did I miss ? But he does get up at 4:30am.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

LOL...yeah, I sleep in the recliner waaay more than I sleep in bed!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

BigDaddyRog said:


> LOL...yeah, I sleep in the recliner waaay more than I sleep in bed!!



RECLINERS RULE !!! MR.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

My disorder is that I like sleep too much.  I love staying snuggly until as late as possible.  Unfortunately, as late as possible is 6 am.  It is really nice when I can stay in bed and DH brings me a cup of sweet and creamy coffee, and I sit with my doggie curled up at my feet and sip and read until I'm awake enough to face the day.  Everyday should be that good!  Is that a disorder?


----------



## ftwildernessguy

PolynesianPixie said:


> My disorder is that I like sleep too much.  I love staying snuggly until as late as possible.  Unfortunately, as late as possible is 6 am.  It is really nice when I can stay in bed and DH brings me a cup of sweet and creamy coffee, and I sit with my doggie curled up at my feet and sip and read until I'm awake enough to face the day.  Everyday should be that good!  Is that a disorder?



I think I'm gonna puke.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

2goofycampers said:


> RECLINERS RULE !!! MR.



I loved my recliner, but I came home from deployment and my wife had thrown it out - she said it stunk.  At least she didn't throw me out, cause I think I must have smelled like the recliner.


----------



## Gatordad

I think she made a bad choice.


----------



## Colson39

> I loved my recliner, but I came home from deployment and my wife had thrown it out - she said it stunk. At least she didn't throw me out, cause I think I must have smelled like the recliner.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ftwildernessguy said:


> I think I'm gonna puke.



Now don't tell me that if FtWGirl brought you a cup of coffee in bed, you wouldn't appreciate it


----------



## Colson39

I would prefer if someone brought me a rum and coke in bed personally...lol


----------



## PolynesianPixie

At 6 am?


----------



## 2goofycampers

Now that earning our ears is off our avatar, how do we put a personalized message under our username ?  We are tech stoopid. So go slow... Thanks


----------



## BigDaddyRog

2goofycampers said:


> Now that earning our ears is off our avatar, how do we put a personalized message under our username ?  We are tech stoopid. So go slow... Thanks




"User CP" at the top of the screen, then to "edit profile", then look for the box that says "Custom User Title".


----------



## 2goofycampers

Thanks, we'll try that .


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> I think she made a bad choice.



You know, a burger, beer and BDR in your signature is slightly weird!


----------



## 2goofycampers

What's the difference between BEER NUTS & DEER NUTS? BEER NUTS are a  buck seventy nine. DEER NUTS are  just under a BUCK.    Mr.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

PolynesianPixie said:


> Now don't tell me that if FtWGirl brought you a cup of coffee in bed, you wouldn't appreciate it



It all depends on what she's wearing.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ntsammy5 said:


> You know, a burger, beer and BDR in your signature is slightly weird!


I thought it was weird too, until he put the "plus" and "equals" signs in there.....then it all made sense to me!!!


----------



## LONE-STAR

2goofycampers said:


> What's the difference between BEER NUTS & DEER NUTS? BEER NUTS are a  buck seventy nine. DEER NUTS are  just under a BUCK.    Mr.



Thats funny


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> I thought it was weird too, until he put the "plus" and "equals" signs in there.....then it all made sense to me!!!



You know whats confusing?  Sometimes I start to respond to Rog and then...wait...no, that's Pete.


----------



## Gatordad

We are two of the more handsome dudes around,  I can easily see how you'd make that mistake.  I am the one without the beard, just like ZZ Top.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

OMG....how can you call THAT handsome???~~~>


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> We are two of the more handsome dudes around,  I can easily see how you'd make that mistake.  I am the one without the beard, just like ZZ Top.



Yes.  I have been blinded by your gorgeousness.


----------



## Colson39

Ok, now I feel like *I'm* going to puke....lol


----------



## LONE-STAR

only 6 to 2500


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Colson39 said:


> Ok, now I feel like *I'm* going to puke....lol



Oh good.  At least I have one talent.  I can induce vomiting.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

4 more


----------



## ntsammy5

3......


----------



## LONE-STAR

I am waiting on a trailer to be delivered so I can go to work.


----------



## LONE-STAR

2500 didi I get it


----------



## LONE-STAR

missed it by 1


----------



## LONE-STAR

Hay I got it 3000 here i come


----------



## ftwildernessguy

LONE-STAR said:


> Hay I got it 3000 here i come



I bet you were really sweating out that 40 second between posts rule.


----------



## LONE-STAR

ftwildernessguy said:


> I bet you were really sweating out that 40 second between posts rule.



Yes. I did not even know about it until just then. I never tried to post that fast.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

LONE-STAR said:


> Yes. I did not even know about it until just then. I never tried to post that fast.



Life is all about those little victories.  Go for that 3000 mark, lonestar.


----------



## LONE-STAR

ftwildernessguy said:


> Life is all about those little victories.  Go for that 3000 mark, lonestar.



It seems like every time I get on the useless thread there running for a hundred mark and I miss it every time. Although this time I thank I was running and everyone else was walking.


----------



## Gatordad

the prize for this round is 2506


----------



## des1954

Gatordad:

Size= "6"?  Doncha know lying men like you are the reason women can't measure???


----------



## 2goofycampers

The drink of the moment around here is a Jagermeister shot dropped in a glass of Redbull. I tried one, I looked like BBR drinking the Rumplemintz. The Jager tastes like Vicks formula 44 cough syrup, the Redbull tastes like Alka-Seltzer.  You should try it......Mrs. goofy


----------



## Colson39

1) Redbull is so nasty

2) I used to do a shot called an "Oil Slick", which is Jagermeister and Rumplemintz together.  This was "my shot" when we would be out at bars, and I did it more than I should have lets just say 

3) Two years ago I was in Germany in Epcot with family and bought a shot of Jagermeister at the food stand (only place, minus bars, that I know actually sells shots in any Disny park...lol).

4) About two seconds before I took the shot (with my hot dog and sauerkraut), my mom commented that it smelled like cough syrup.

5) I took the shot, and almost instantly gagged, cause all I could think of was cough syrup (I have a thing about cough syrup, can't stand the taste).  Note:  I never had a problem doing Jagermeister shots before this.

6) I haven't touched the stuff since, and I can't even think of Jagermeister anymore without thinking of cough syrup.

7) Thanks Mom.


----------



## Colson39

Oh, and if you ever want to try something exciting, order an "Irish Car Bomb" at the Rose and Crown English Pub in Epcot.

1/2 shot of Irish Whiskey (Jamesons), topped with 1/2 shot of Bailey's Irish Cream
1/2 pint of chilled Guiness

Drop shot into mug, and chug (quickly).

You're bound to get some hoots and hollers from nearby patrons, and it's a great "group activity"....lol


----------



## homebrew2

PolynesianPixie said:


> At 6 am?



Breakfast of Champions.


----------



## 2goofycampers

we can't pass by the Rose & Crown without getting a Welsh Dragon. They are quite tasty, bright green. I can't tell you how many people have asked what are you drinking ?  In Sept. we will try your suggestion .  CHEERS... Mrs.goofy


----------



## PolynesianPixie

2goofycampers said:


> we can't pass by the Rose & Crown without getting a Welsh Dragon. They are quite tasty, bright green. I can't tell you how many people have asked what are you drinking ?  In Sept. we will try your suggestion .  CHEERS... Mrs.goofy



What _is _a Whelsh Dragon?  Green beer?


----------



## Mr Man

Colson39 said:


> 1) Redbull is so nasty
> 
> 2) I used to do a shot called an "Oil Slick", which is Jagermeister and Rumplemintz together. This was "my shot" when we would be out at bars, and I did it more than I should have lets just say
> 
> 3) Two years ago I was in Germany in Epcot with family and bought a shot of Jagermeister at the food stand (only place, minus bars, that I know actually sells shots in any Disny park...lol).
> 
> 4) About two seconds before I took the shot (with my hot dog and sauerkraut), my mom commented that it smelled like cough syrup.
> 
> 5) I took the shot, and almost instantly gagged, cause all I could think of was cough syrup (I have a thing about cough syrup, can't stand the taste). Note: I never had a problem doing Jagermeister shots before this.
> 
> 6) I haven't touched the stuff since, and I can't even think of Jagermeister anymore without thinking of cough syrup.
> 
> 7) Thanks Mom.


 
Go a funny about Jagermeister.  I too used to enjoy a shot of jager now and then

DW is German so we visit Germany once a year and have been doing this since 1988.

I remember a trip back around '92 or so where Jager was literally in every bar w/Jager girls etc.  I thought this was pretty cool and was expecting the same treatment when I went to Germany.

Imagine my surprise when I got to Nurnberg ......went to a bar and asked for a shot of jager....... the bartender, patrons, even my wife's relatives looked at me like I was crazy......

Apparently, they mainly use Jager for *mouthwash* in their part of Bavaria (can't vouch for the rest of the country).  Later, I even saw it at the grocery store there......near the check-out counter.....next to a bottle of Listerine....

Yes, that's right.  I ordered a minty fresh shot of "Scope" at the bar...... 

It's taken a while for that to fall from the memory of my hard-drinking German relations......


----------



## 2goofycampers

PolynesianPixie said:


> What _is _a Whelsh Dragon?  Green beer?



peach snapps, melon liquer, cream d mint, orange & pineapple juice. Go easy on the cream d mint or it tastes like medicine. a sweet, smooth, delicious drink.....


----------



## Colson39

hah, that's a great story!  I'm not surprised it's used as mouth wash, now that I finally realized what it actually tastes like...lol.

It's kind of like when people go to Australia and wonder why everyone isn't drinking Fosters.  Gotta love that Outback marketing...lol


----------



## 2goofycampers

Mr Man said:


> Go a funny about Jagermeister.  I too used to enjoy a shot of jager now and then
> 
> DW is German so we visit Germany once a year and have been doing this since 1988.
> 
> I remember a trip back around '92 or so where Jager was literally in every bar w/Jager girls etc.  I thought this was pretty cool and was expecting the same treatment when I went to Germany.
> 
> Imagine my surprise when I got to Nurnberg ......went to a bar and asked for a shot of jager....... the bartender, patrons, even my wife's relatives looked at me like I was crazy......
> 
> Apparently, they mainly use Jager for *mouthwash* in their part of Bavaria (can't vouch for the rest of the country).  Later, I even saw it at the grocery store there......near the check-out counter.....next to a bottle of Listerine....
> 
> Yes, that's right.  I ordered a minty fresh shot of "Scope" at the bar......
> 
> It's taken a while for that to fall from the memory of my hard-drinking German relations......



that is so funny, our neighbor drinks a $50.00 bottle of mouthwash every weekend.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

2goofycampers said:


> peach snapps, melon liquer, cream d mint, orange & pineapple juice. Go easy on the cream d mint or it tastes like medicine. a sweet, smooth, delicious drink.....



Oh good, its not beer.  I'll give it a whirl next time~sounds good!



MrMan~ That story is hilarious!  My DH is going to Nuremberg in a couple months.  I'll have to let him in on the mouthwash secret!


----------



## ntsammy5

Mr Man said:


> Apparently, they mainly use Jager for *mouthwash* in their part of Bavaria (can't vouch for the rest of the country).



Yeah, I remember that from when I was there (Bavaria) in the 60s.  Seems to me there was something called Rastiputz too that was really nasty.  That's not the right name though becuase I can't find anything when I google it.  I remember that it was terrible though.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

2goofycampers said:


> The drink of the moment around here is a Jagermeister shot dropped in a glass of Redbull. I tried one, I looked like BBR drinking the Rumplemintz. The Jager tastes like Vicks formula 44 cough syrup, the Redbull tastes like Alka-Seltzer.  You should try it......Mrs. goofy



Thats called a JaegerBomb(not to be confused with Colson's Irish Car Bomb)...very popular right now.

I used to do a shot when I was a kid that consisted of dropping a shotglass of Ameretto into a mug of beer and chugging it....taste just like Dr Pepper.

I dont like the taste of alcohol...but Ive always thought Jaeger tasted like black jellybeans,......thats one shot I DO like the taste of. But its been compared to liquid valium...and it does make me very sleepy.

That Welsh Dragon sounds kinda tasty.


----------



## Colson39

BigDaddyRog said:


> Thats called a JaegerBomb(not to be confused with Colson's Irish Car Bomb)...very popular right now.
> 
> I used to do a shot when I was a kid that consisted of dropping a shotglass of Ameretto into a mug of beer and chugging it....taste just like Dr Pepper.
> 
> I dont like the taste of alcohol...but Ive always thought Jaeger tasted like black jellybeans,......thats one shot I DO like the taste of. But its been compared to liquid valium...and it does make me very sleepy.
> 
> That Welsh Dragon sounds kinda tasty.



Yes, plus the Irish Car Bomb almost tastes like chocolate, which means compared to a JaegerBomb, it actually tastes good...lol


----------



## Momof626x3

BigDaddyRog said:


> I used to do a shot when I was a kid that consisted of dropping a shotglass of Ameretto into a mug of beer and chugging it....taste just like Dr Pepper.





I remember doing the Flaming Dr. Peppers...they used to put something potent on top of the Ameretto and light the shot on fire before dropping it into the beer. I used to love it. Alot of bartenders wouldn't light them though...they'd make us light it ourselves, lol!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

yep...bacardi 151 on top....I didnt usually get the 151 after I caught fire spilling it down my shirt....sometimes when you cant feel your face, its hard to find your mouth!!!!!!


----------



## Momof626x3

Actually after I posted I was thinking it was a wonder we didn't burn our faces off!


----------



## Mr Man

ntsammy5 said:


> Yeah, I remember that from when I was there (Bavaria) in the 60s. Seems to me there was something called Rastiputz too that was really nasty. That's not the right name though becuase I can't find anything when I google it. I remember that it was terrible though.


 
Oh sweet Lord, that sounds like "Ramizotti" liquer/aperitif/candied hell.....

Made in Italy, consumed in Nurnberg (not sure of the connection but that stuff is everywhere) , flushed down the Donau  ......  Not a fan of that stuff.  

Now Pear schnapps? Bring it in a bucket!  (Especially Prinz William brand).

Uh, German bier is a big plus also......


----------



## des1954

Mr Man said:


>


 
Hey, hey....Mr. Man!!!  Where & how've ya been???  We missed you!


----------



## LONE-STAR

Is Stack still with us or did he get booted. I hope your still here man. I saw his post got deleted.


----------



## Gatordad

if Donnie is booted, i'm done here.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Gatordad said:


> if Donnie is booted, i'm done here.



That is what I was thanking


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Im with ya'll....but I dont think he got booted. That "OTHER" guy he slammed could use a good booting though!!!


----------



## LONE-STAR

I guess we will have to see if he replies to anything?


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## ntsammy5

LONE-STAR said:


> Is Stack still with us or did he get booted. I hope your still here man. I saw his post got deleted.



What am I missing here?


----------



## LONE-STAR

Last night on the pool hoping thread somebody pushed Stack's buttons and he laid into them. I forget the guys name but his post is still there. Just Stack's was deleted. You will know the post when you see it they went on about how they singed the paper that they would not pool hop and that it ment something to them.


----------



## Mr Man

des1954 said:


> Hey, hey....Mr. Man!!! Where & how've ya been??? We missed you!


 
Hiya.  Been "defending the honor of the South" in the CB lately.  Not sure why really........other than the obvious answer (Mee-maw looking down from heaven insists on it).....   

The free flow of loud, aggressive silliness on the CB just appeals to me (it reminds me of family reunions).  I have stayed out of trouble though.......(just barely at times).

I have 15 days until my next trip to WDW.  We are bookending our SSR stay at FW (in a cabin).  I secretly wish we were camping though but DW wants the Spa  .  There is always next year.  I still dream of my TT but day to day activities keep pushing it back......

I see I missed a Stacktester thread.  Ah, I remember well defending the chivalric tradition with him on that heated thread regarding "Boat seating etiquette" to MK and back.   

Good times......good times......


----------



## ntsammy5

LONE-STAR said:


> Last night on the pool hoping thread somebody pushed Stack's buttons and he laid into them.



I found it.  How do I miss these things?  Stak'll be back.......


----------



## Gatordad

LONE-STAR said:


> Last night on the pool hoping thread somebody pushed Stack's buttons and he laid into them. I forget the guys name but his post is still there. Just Stack's was deleted. You will know the post when you see it they went on about how they singed the paper that they would not pool hop and that it ment something to them.



I know the situation now.  10-4 over and out.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Gatordad said:


> I know the situation now.  10-4 over and out.



Suddenly I feel like watching Smokey & The Bandit or Convoy


----------



## Shannone1

LONE-STAR said:


> Suddenly I feel like watching Smokey & The Bandit or Convoy



(Yeah, breaker one-nine, this here's the Rubber Duck, 
you got a copy on me Pigpen? C'mon.)
(Ah yeah, ten-four Pigpen, for sure, for sure. 
By golly it's clean clear to Flagtown. C'mon.)
(Yeah, that's a big ten-four there Pigpen. Yeah, we definitely got the 
front door good buddy. Mercy sakes alive, looks like we got us a convoy)

It was the dark of the moon on the sixth of June
In a Kenworth pullin logs
Cab over Pete with a reefer on
And a Jimmy haulin hogs
We's headed for bear on eye-one-oh
About a mile outta Shakeytown
I says Pigpen, this here's the Rubber Duck
And I'm about to put the hammer down

Coz we got a little old convoy rockin' thru the night
Yeah we got a little old convoy aint she a beautiful sight
Come on and join our convoy aint nothin' gonna get in our way
We gonna roll this truckin' convoy 'cross the USA
Convoy


----------



## stacktester

That is funny Shannone. I remember that song and making my dad by me the album. I'll never complain again when Annie get's on my nerves. I begged and begged and had a meltdown to get that album. It was 1 song and the rest of the songs sucked. I listened to it over and over and over. He probably broke that thing in a million pieces. You made me realize that I too was a PITA at one time too. I wonder if C.W. McCall is still alive?


----------



## Shannone1

stacktester said:


> That is funny Shannone. I remember that song and making my dad by me the album. I'll never complain again when Annie get's on my nerves. I begged and begged and had a meltdown to get that album. It was 1 song and the rest of the songs sucked. I listened to it over and over and over. He probably broke that thing in a million pieces. You made me realize that I too was a PITA at one time too. I wonder if C.W. McCall is still alive?



I think we were *all *PITA's at some point as kids.  Although I don't have the memories you do of the song...I do remember watching the movie a few times on tv and I always liked it.  Remember way back when the network stations showed movies on the weekend ??  I used to love the one with the Giant Ants....oh and the Killer bees too.  I haven't seen those movies in years.  They would probably seem really cheesy if we saw them today.


----------



## Gatordad

stacktester said:


> That is funny Shannone. I remember that song and making my dad by me the album. I'll never complain again when Annie get's on my nerves. I begged and begged and had a meltdown to get that album. It was 1 song and the rest of the songs sucked. I listened to it over and over and over. He probably broke that thing in a million pieces. You made me realize that I too was a PITA at one time too. I wonder if C.W. McCall is still alive?




You weren't banished to Montana, congrats.



C.W. McCall is the pseudonym of William Dale Fries, Jr. (born November 15, 1928 in Audubon, Iowa, U.S.).
In 1973, while working as creative director for an Omaha, Nebraska advertising firm, Bozell & Jacobs, Fries created a television campaign for the Metz Baking Company. The Clio Award-winning ads [1974] featured a truck driver named C.W. McCall, who was played by Dallas actor, Jim Finlayson. The commercial's success led to songs such as "Old Home Filler-Up an' Keep on a-Truckin' Café", "Wolf Creek Pass", and "Black Bear Road". Fries sang and wrote the lyrics, and Chip Davis, later of Mannheim Steamroller, wrote the music.

McCall is best known for the 1976 #1 hit song "Convoy", which came at the peak of the CB fad in the United States. Far from a one-hit wonder, McCall first charged the song "Wolf Creek Pass", which hit #40 on the U.S. pop top 40 in 1975. At least two other songs hit Billboard's pop Hot 100, including "Old Home Filler-Up an' Keep on a-Truckin' Cafe", as well as the environmentally-oriented "There Won't Be No Country Music (There Won't Be No Rock 'n' Roll)". A dozen McCall songs hit Billboard's country singles chart, including the sentimental "Roses For Mama" (1977).

In 1978, the movie Convoy was released, based on the C.W. McCall song. The film starred Kris Kristofferson, Ali MacGraw, Burt Young and Ernest Borgnine and was directed by Sam Peckinpah. It featured a new version of the song, written specifically for the film.

In addition to the "original six" McCall albums released between 1975 and 1979, two rare singles exist. "Kidnap America" was a politically/socially-conscious track, while "Pine Tar Wars" referred to an event that actually happened in a New York Yankees-Kansas City Royals baseball game in 1983.

In 1986, McCall (William Fries) was elected mayor of the town of Ouray, Colorado, ultimately serving three terms.

In 1990, American Gramaphone Records issued a CD containing a number of old McCall tracks re-recorded for the digital CD age, plus a new song, "Comin' Back For More", which was inspired by Alferd Packer, an alleged cannibal from the 19th century.


----------



## stacktester

I feel like I just graduated college Pete. I forgot that Roses for Mama song. Interesting bit of information you found there. Those CB days were funny. I think Smokey & The Bandit really made them more famous. What's funny is I was my daughters age when all this was going on.


----------



## stacktester

I'm off to the fort, sort of. I'm taking my grand dad to the Braves/Dodgers training game today. I think we're going to eat at Trails End before we go to WW of S.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Remind me when we see you at FW to tell you the story about the school bus and 40 cases of Coors......  I'm out good buddy.


----------



## ntsammy5

stacktester said:


> What's funny is I was my daughters age when all this was going on.



My daughter was 3 or so around then and she loved that song.  We had to get her a toy CB!  

Shannone -- FYI, I'm stilll a PITA.


----------



## clkelley

Well, I think the email replys are working again   I got about 80+ in my inbox over night  


Geez, I need a life!!!


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

stacktester said:


> I'm off to the fort, sort of. I'm taking my grand dad to the Braves/Dodgers training game today. I think we're going to eat at Trails End before we go to WW of S.




Do you have a JOB ?   sure seems like a lot of free time


----------



## PolynesianPixie

clkelley said:


> Well, I think the email replys are working again   I got about 80+ in my inbox over night
> 
> 
> Geez, I need a life!!!



Me too!  




Did you all hear about the baby that fell through the toilet onto train tracks?  The mom was "relieving" herself and unexpectedly gave birth. That is so wrong on so many fronts.


----------



## ntsammy5

PolynesianPixie said:


> That is so wrong on so many fronts.



What a way to start a life.


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you all hear about the baby that fell through the toilet onto train tracks?  The mom was "relieving" herself and unexpectedly gave birth. That is so wrong on so many fronts.




that's the last time ill ever sleep on the train tracks.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

PolynesianPixie said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you all hear about the baby that fell through the toilet onto train tracks?  The mom was "relieving" herself and unexpectedly gave birth. That is so wrong on so many fronts.



Smells of urban legend to me.  Trains use chemical toilets.


----------



## ntsammy5

ftwildernessguy said:


> Smells of urban legend to me.  Trains use chemical toilets.



Happened in India.  Go figure.....

http://www.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/asiapcf/02/28/india.baby.ap/index.html


----------



## 2goofycampers

I agree .... with ftwildernessguy... Mrs goofy


----------



## ftwildernessguy

ntsammy5 said:


> Happened in India.  Go figure.....



Ahhhh - makes sense now.  In that case, I'm surprised they had a toilet on the train at all.


----------



## 2goofycampers

ntsammy5 said:


> Happened in India.  Go figure.....



  India...Could be true then...


----------



## ntsammy5

for Prince Harry.  It's got to be devastating for a young officer to be pulled out of his unit like that, especially when they're in a combat zone.  I have a special affinity for the Cav -- served in the 3 ACR twice -- Germany & Gulf 1.


----------



## 2goofycampers

ntsammy5 said:


> for Prince Harry.  It's got to be devastating for a young officer to be pulled out of his unit like that, especially when they're in a combat zone.  I have a special affinity for the Cav -- served in the 3 ACR twice -- Germany & Gulf 1.



there are some downside to being rich and famous.. can not do the things you want to do. your always a target to somebody...


----------



## Mr Man

ntsammy5 said:


> for Prince Harry. It's got to be devastating for a young officer to be pulled out of his unit like that, especially when they're in a combat zone. I have a special affinity for the Cav -- served in the 3 ACR twice -- Germany & Gulf 1.


 
Yes, not sure I like that Drudge put the story out there.  Prince Harry should have his chance to "get some".  From reports available, it appears that he has served admirably.

"Scout's Out!"  2nd ACR & 1/1 Cav here!  Salute.


----------



## Mr Man

2goofycampers said:


> India...Could be true then...


 
It looks like the baby lived too.  Yay!....but has a low chance of survival due to being 8 wks premature and underweight left and effects of exposure.... 

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,333437,00.html

Life is just plain tough in India.......

Living in the USA is the equivalent of winning the lottery when compared to most countries around the world.....


----------



## ntsammy5

One of the most formidable formations ever conceived!​


----------



## Colson39

Yea, Drudge really did a crappy thing here in my opinion.  Not only did he release a story which almost every other news agency had promised to keep secret, he endangered the lives of both Prince Harry and the soldiers that he serves with.  Not that I believe they should get any special treatment, but if you tell the enemy there is some high value target, and where it's at, chances are you're just endangering them needlessly.

And then Drudge had the audacity to link to stories talking about his website breaking the story, like he had done some great thing.  This isn't Monica Lewinsky here Drudge, these are actual real life soldiers in the field, fighting against the enemy.  All you did was endanger his life, you're not some great hero of the journalistic world for putting soldiers lives in greater danger than they already were.

P.S. Edit, oops, in the midst of my writing, didn't even realize I had typed a curse word, had to remove that...lol


----------



## ftwildernessguy

ntsammy5 said:


> for Prince Harry.  It's got to be devastating for a young officer to be pulled out of his unit like that, especially when they're in a combat zone.  I have a special affinity for the Cav -- served in the 3 ACR twice -- Germany & Gulf 1.



You know, I figure it's tough enough for this guy to be an effective leader without being pulled from your assignment.  I mean, first he has to overcome the image of being a prince and pampered before he can be taken seriously as an officer, but now it looks like he is receiving special attention in the eyes of the troops.  Once again, American journalism sets the shining example.   Did we really have to all be made aware of Harry's assignment?


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

I hope Drudge keeps his mouth shut about me being the King of Fort Wilderness.


----------



## Colson39

Unfortunately with people like Drudge in the "journalism" industry, they care more about their ratings and getting their own name in the paper than professional journalism.


----------



## stacktester

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Do you have a JOB ?   sure seems like a lot of free time



I've been at the power plant all week testing in the cold and wind lol. I guess I can't complain, I hear ya'll are getting tons of snow today.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Mr Man said:


> It looks like the baby lived too.  Yay!....but has a low chance of survival due to being 8 wks premature and underweight left and effects of exposure....
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,333437,00.html
> 
> Life is just plain tough in India.......
> 
> Living in the USA is the equivalent of winning the lottery when compared to most countries around the world.....



I really hope that baby is going to be ok.  That story just boggles my mind though!  First of all, India really needs to think about hygine.  Besides that, I mean, my kids were not brought into this earth by merely needing a potty break.  I had to work for them!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

My Dad just emailed this to me and it struck a chord.  With all this talk about "dealing with FW campers" and the like, I thought I'd share:

 This is so good, we should all be so fortunate!

 Have an awesome day.



 How to Dance in the Rain



 It was a busy morning, about 8:30, when an elderly

 gentleman in his 80's arrived to have stitches

 removed from his thumb.  He said he was in a hurry

 as he had an appointment at 9:00 am.



 I took his vital signs and had him take a seat,

 knowing it would be over an hour before someone

 would to able to see him.  I saw him looking at his

 watch and decided, since I was not busy with another

 patient, I would evaluate his wound.  On exam, it

 was well healed, so I talked to one of the doctors,

 got the needed supplies to remove his sutures and

 redress his wound.



 While taking care of his wound, I asked him if he

 had another doctor's appointment this morning, as he

 was in such a hurry.



 The gentleman told me no, that he needed to go to

 the nursing home to eat breakfast with his wife.  I

 inquired as to her health.



 He told me that she had been there for a while and

 that she was a victim of Alzheimer's Disease.



 As we talked, I asked if she would be upset if he

 was a bit late.



 He replied that she no longer knew who he was, that

 she had not recognized him in five years now.



 I was surprised, and asked him, 'And you still go

 every morning, even though she doesn't know who you

 are?'



 He smiled as he patted my hand and said,



  'She doesn't know me, but I still know who she is.'



 I had to hold back tears as he left, I had goose

 bumps on my arm, and thought,



 'That is the kind of love I want in my life.'



 True love is neither physical, nor romantic.



 True love is an acceptance of all that is, has been,

 will be, and will not be.



 With all the jokes and fun that are in e-mails,

 sometimes there is one that comes along that has an

 important message.  This one I thought I could share

 with you.



 The happiest people don't necessarily have the best

 of everything; they just make the best of everything

 they have.



 I hope you share this with someone you care about.

 I just did.



 'Life isn't about how to survive the storm,

             but how to dance in the rain.'



 "Bloom where you are planted!"


----------



## Gatordad

The useless thread is for nonsense, not sappy stories.  Thank you.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Gatordad said:


> The useless thread is for nonsense, not sappy stories.  Thank you.



I spent 5 hours breaking concrete today. I am to tired to type. The rest of the day I was on the backhoe.
There that was not sappy. Oh yeah I need a Bear.


----------



## ntsammy5

LONE-STAR said:


> Oh yeah I need a Bear.



Is that a hairy beer?


----------



## drafthorsecrazy

This isnt sappy...but how true!!

While on a road trip, an elderly couple stopped at a roadside restaurant for lunch.
After finishing their meal, they left the restaurant and resumed their trip.
When leaving, the elderly woman unknowingly left her glasses on the table and she didn't miss them until they had been driving about twenty minutes.
By then, to add to  the aggravation, they had to travel quite a distance before they could find a place to turn around -- in order to return to the restaurant to retrieve her glasses.
All the way back, the elderly husband became the classic grouchy old  man.
He fussed and complained and scolded his wife relentlessly during the entire return drive.
The more he chided her -- the more agitated he became.
He just wouldn't let up one minute.
To her relief, they finally arrived at the restaurant.
As the woman got out of the car and hurried inside to retrieve her glasses, the old geezer yelled to her, 'While you're in there, you might as well get my hat and the credit card.'


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

stacktester said:


> I've been at the power plant all week testing in the cold and wind lol. I guess I can't complain, I hear ya'll are getting tons of snow today.



I would hazard a guess that your definition of "cold" isnt the same as mine


----------



## Gatordad

LONE-STAR said:


> I spent 5 hours breaking concrete today. I am to tired to type. The rest of the day I was on the backhoe.
> There that was not sappy. Oh yeah I need a Bear.



very useless.  Thank you for getting us off topic,  your patronae is appreciated.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I really need to clip my toenails......these things are becoming lethal weapons!!! Black is my favorite color, and Kickstart My Heart by Motley Crue is a good cheesey 80s song.


----------



## 2goofycampers

I HATE my dial-up internet !!! Anybody use the Hughes satellite internet? What are the pros and cons.  HELP!!!


----------



## ynottony99

*Income tax preparation really stinks.  Income taxes are even more odoriferous.*


----------



## terri01p

New FW outfits for everyone :


----------



## auntie

terri01p said:


> New FW outfits for everyone :


----------



## 2goofycampers

terri01p said:


> New FW outfits for everyone :



  not too sure about everyone, might not work on the women folk..


----------



## PolynesianPixie

2goofycampers said:


> not too sure about everyone, might not work on the women folk..



Nope.  I'm, thinking that would be obscene.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I painted my living room today.  It looks pretty.


----------



## 2goofycampers

I took the wallpaper off my bathroom, and painted it. no more wallpaper for me. too hard to peel off.


----------



## Gatordad

depends on how big their womanhood are.


----------



## LONE-STAR

LONE-STAR said:


> I spent 5 hours breaking concrete today. I am to tired to type. The rest of the day I was on the backhoe.
> There that was not sappy. Oh yeah I need a Bear.



Like I said to tired to type. I needed a BEER, not a hairy bear.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Bump


----------



## LONE-STAR

This thread could hit 2600 by days end.


----------



## Gatordad

only 12 to go


----------



## PolynesianPixie

2goofycampers said:


> I took the wallpaper off my bathroom, and painted it. no more wallpaper for me. too hard to peel off.



I despise wallpaper.  But I am a painting fool!  I insisted on an "older" house so I could play with it.  Our last house was new and it didn't lend itself to *creative* decorating.  I felt so stifled.  My current house may not be anyone elses style, but I love it.  Up next~ the kids bathroom.  I'm thinking hot pink and zebra stripes!


----------



## 2goofycampers

PolynesianPixie said:


> I'm thinking hot pink and zebra stripes!



 I would like to see a pic of that when your done. my neighbor is into sponging. she did dark and light pink on her DD room. it looks good. then all striped pastel bed spread and curtains.


----------



## LONE-STAR

PolynesianPixie said:


> I despise wallpaper.  But I am a painting fool!  I insisted on an "older" house so I could play with it.  Our last house was new and it didn't lend itself to *creative* decorating.  I felt so stifled.  My current house may not be anyone elses style, but I love it.  Up next~ the kids bathroom.  I'm thinking hot pink and zebra stripes!



Hot pink and zebra stripes! Your poor DH. How about kungoloosh pink and hidden Mickey's.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

2goofycampers said:


> I would like to see a pic of that when your done. my neighbor is into sponging. she did dark and light pink on her DD room. it looks good. then all striped pastel bed spread and curtains.



You bet!  I've never done sponging, but I did this metallic bronze in my foyer that I scraped with a heavy wire brush.  When the light hits it just right it looks like candle glow!



LONE-STAR said:


> Hot pink and zebra stripes! Your poor DH. How about kungoloosh pink and hidden Mickey's.



He's used to it.  He doesn't even use that bathroom anyway.  I Love your Kungaloosh pink hidden mickey idea!!!!!  I think you're really on to something!


----------



## 2goofycampers

The foyer sounds cool. we are looking for a smaller house and property. so I have been sprucing up the place. getting a new roof today and tomorrow. when it is all done I might just want to stay it will look so good.


----------



## clkelley

I'll help move the thread along!! (Doesn't hurt my post count either  )


----------



## 2goofycampers

so Carol how is the weather in Madison today.... Denise


----------



## Gatordad

weather is fine in Tampa.


----------



## Gatordad

as I'm sure it is in Ocala


----------



## 2goofycampers

it is 70 degrees, sunny, windy. here in Christiana Tn.


----------



## Gatordad

i'm sure it's fine in Miami


----------



## ntsammy5

It's sunny and 31 in Buffalo.  Well, Ok scratch the sunny


----------



## Gatordad

and even at the Fort


----------



## Gatordad

but not so good in NJ


----------



## 2goofycampers

you came in from nowhere. congrats on 2600 !!


----------



## Gatordad

or at the arctic circle


----------



## ntsammy5

2goofycampers said:


> you came in from nowhere. congrats on 2600 !!



I was waiting ready to pounce.  Well my work here is done.......


----------



## 2goofycampers

Gatordad.. your avatar says hate wdw. what gives. just curious.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

It is 60 and gorgeous here in VA!  I'm headed outside!  To do cartwheels.


----------



## Gatordad

I hate Mickey, Minnie should I go on...... I just like the campground.


----------



## Brer Bear

Just got in from a cub scout campout at our local state park. Most of the folks were in tents, but I cheated and to the RV! Since we are leaving for FW in a few weeks, I figured it would be a good chance to check everything out and see what we needed since it has been in winter storage.

It got down to 28 degrees last night!  Needless to say, the folks in tents were a bit chilly!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Got Ya !!!


----------



## ynottony99

*The ZIP in ZIP code means Zoning Improvement Plan.*


----------



## clkelley

It's 71 and Sunny   Just got back from a Scout Troop Committee meeting 

I too am cheating and taking the camper on the next Scout outing.  They are going to be bicycling from Atlanta, GA to Anniston, AL.  I hope the weather stays like this all month


----------



## RvUsa

Hi guys, We are still here, we're going to epcot tomorrow.  Doing the campfire in a little bit.  Spent the day looping and screwing around here in the campground.  Yesterday, we went to the gulf, and to st pete.  

Ds has strep throat, and I have a kidney infection, had the doctor call in scripts to a 24 hr walgreens near here.  Let me tell you how much fun that was at 10:30 on a sat night .

Well time to take off soon.  Talk to "yins" later

John


----------



## PolynesianPixie

yikes!  Hope you guys feel better soon!


----------



## Gatordad

I had two Ball Park hotdogs for lunch, with Guldens Mustard on them.  Delicious.


----------



## LONE-STAR

It was left over Bar-B-Q for me very good


----------



## ntsammy5

Chile.  I needed more ammo.......


----------



## LONE-STAR

I almost went with a hot dog but then I found the bar-b-q.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I had carrots and hummus and a turkey, feta whole grain wrap.  Plus, I'm covered in baby food.  Didn't eat any of that, though.

Oh bless your hearts!  I really felt the need for useless, mindless chit chat at this very moment!  Thanks!


----------



## Colson39

clkelley said:


> It's 71 and Sunny   Just got back from a Scout Troop Committee meeting
> 
> I too am cheating and taking the camper on the next Scout outing.  They are going to be bicycling from Atlanta, GA to Anniston, AL.  I hope the weather stays like this all month



The Boy Scouts is one of the greatest things I ever was involved with.  We had so many great trips, so many activities, it's a great experience for any young man.  We went to Canada, to Philmont, the Keys, Everglades, so many activities we were a part of, it really was a great 4-5 years of my life.

I got to run the whole gamut of Scouting, which was great.  Patrol Leader, Senior Patrol Leader, Junior Assistant Scoutmaster, Eagle, Order of the Arrow, I got to experience so much and learned so much through all of it.

I also just realized how old I am cause it seems like so long ago...lol


----------



## ntsammy5

Colson39 said:


> The Boy Scouts is one of the greatest things I ever was involved with.



The Boy Scouts is just like the army, only without the heavy artillery!


----------



## 2goofycampers

PP I have to say their bbq, hot dogs and chilli made me alot more hungry then what you had.. Sorry.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

2goofycampers said:


> PP I have to say their bbq, hot dogs and chilli made me alot more hungry then what you had.. Sorry.



No offense taken.  The baby food is kind of an appetite killer.


----------



## LONE-STAR

When I went to work this morning it was 73 now its 52 I am ready for spring. I don't know how some of y'all live up north.


----------



## We4mickey

Yesterday it hit the low 50's here! Oh, happy day!  Today, we have had rain, sleet and snow. It is now just 30 degrees. I am soooooooooooo ready for spring. Warm thoughts  It is going to take forever to get rid of all this snow.


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> I had carrots and hummus and a turkey, feta whole grain wrap.  Plus, I'm covered in baby food.  Didn't eat any of that, though.
> 
> Oh bless your hearts!  I really felt the need for useless, mindless chit chat at this very moment!  Thanks!




What happened now Sister Abernathy?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> What happened now Sister Abernathy?



Oh nothing.  No Epi-pen catastrophes or anything.   I just signed on to keep another baby.  It is temporary, so I agreed.  Today was the first day and he screamed non-stop.  This made the other baby scream.  My daughter Annalise who I homeschool was a trooper, but it got bad enough that she had to excuse herself and play in her bedroom for awhile.  My DH came home at lunch time, stayed for a few minutes, said " I didn't sign up for this." and went back to work.   He has now been picked up, and Annalise and the other baby and I are going to go enjoy a walk.


----------



## Gatordad

sounds to me the old guy was right.  I'da left too, but I normally work from home, so where would I go?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I'd opt for crawling under a rock.  But I did sign up for it, so I was stuck holding the crying baby.


----------



## Gatordad

No wonder you made such a good woman of the cloth.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> No wonder you made such a good woman of the cloth.



 


Now, I'm hitting the communion wine.  Hey, even nuns need their fun.


----------



## ynottony99

PolynesianPixie said:


> I'd opt for crawling under a rock.  But I did sign up for it, so I was stuck holding the crying baby.



*My ex wife ran a home daycare for a few years.  I hear ya sister......*


----------



## kc5grw

clkelley said:


> It's 71 and Sunny  Just got back from a Scout Troop Committee meeting
> 
> I too am cheating and taking the camper on the next Scout outing. They are going to be bicycling from Atlanta, GA to Anniston, AL. I hope the weather stays like this all month


 
Just remember, it's only 1 hour a week.


----------



## Shannone1

Do any of you ladies here watch "October Road" or "Men in Trees" ??


----------



## LONE-STAR

Shannone1 said:


> Do any of you ladies here watch "October Road" or "Men in Trees" ??



My wife has watched me trim the trees by the road in October.


----------



## ntsammy5

In keeping with the spirit of this thread, what the heck is Men in Trees?  Anything like that old classic, Raccoons Up Trees?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ynottony99 said:


> *My ex wife ran a home daycare for a few years.  I hear ya sister......*



My hubby has mentioned to me on numerous occasions that I could making a killing if I open up a daycare in this town.  The only killing would be of myself.  All that liability and fussiness!  I can handle it with my own kids because they're my own and my tolerance is greater.  Plus I can tell them to deal.  If I start telling a roomfull of toddlers to suck it up, I think I'd be hearing from ticked parents  

Your ex must be a patient woman!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> Do any of you ladies here watch "October Road" or "Men in Trees" ??



Never seen either.  I did see "Men in Trees" advertised and had the same thought as ntsammy~what the heck?!  Why are the men in trees?  what good are they up there trapped like cats anyway?  On lookout?  Up in their forts with a "Boyz only!  Girlz stay out"  sign?


----------



## Gatordad

men in trees shoot at deer on ground, using shotguns


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> men in trees shoot at deer on ground, using shotguns



Ahhh, right.  Like I said, trapped up there, being no good for anybody.


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> men in trees shoot at deer on ground, using shotguns



Actually I prefer an AK.  More sustainable fire power.


----------



## Shannone1

*Alright, I can see I have to inform you uncivilized peeps  

**Men In Trees-* A famous NYC relationship expert, Marin (writes best sellers, talk show circuit, etc) goes up to Elmo, Alaska to give a seminar. During the flight she accidentially discovers that her own fiance is cheating on her with a good friend.  She lands in Alaska a total wreck but tries to put act normal and not let anyone know what happened.  She is WAY out of her element with her fancy clothes and shoes.  She doesn't understand the laid back, mostly male population of this town.  Mail order bride, no museums or culture, wild animals, etc.  In the end she decides maybe she needs a change and can hide in AK for awhile while she figures things out.  She even has a friend that moved there too and was engaged to a local man (until he was struck by lightening at their wedding and now has amnesia ).  In the meantime Marin has met a hunky man (hubba hubba  , Jack) and has made friends and even landed a part time radio show gig.  It's a fish out of water show, and did I mention the hunky guy ??  

*October Road-* A 28 year old guy moves back to his hometown after leaving 10 years earlier and never going back.  Despite the fact that he had great friends and a high school sweetheart who were all waiting for him.  While he was gone he wrote a "fictional" book about small town life describing all of the people he knew in mostly unflatering ways.  When he finally shows back up in town he is met with less than open arms.  His high school sweetheart now has a son that *might* be his and is engaged to his childhood arch enemy, he is getting mixed welcomes from his old buddies and has to prove to them that he isn't going to leave town again.  He decides to stay and teach a writing class at the local college, but lost that job at the beginning of this season.  Now he has opened a window business with his best friend.  He is rebuilding his relationship with his dad and brother too.

Both shows are a nice change of pace from all of the crime shows and reality crap thats on tv now.  They have characters you can care about, and you aren't totally lost if you miss an episode.  In fact after my descriptions you could probably watch this week and follow right along.  O.R is on Mondays and M.I.T is on Thurs.

We now return to our scheduled programming.....


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Any hubba hubbas in O.R.?  

I'll try to catch MIT on thurs.  DH will be out of town, so I won't be risking opposition.   It sounds like those "mindless" books I sometimes like to read.

Thanks for the plot descriptions  

Aside from Disney Channel, I am sort of TV illiterate.


----------



## Gatordad

figures the tramp has to go to alaska to meet men.  Sounds like a boring lifetime movie to me.  I'd rather watch TJ Hooker reruns.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Hey Pete~I just made it to the honorable level of 1300 posts!  If you'll recall me comparing you to a sly James Bond (or something like that) when you made it~ any words of wisdom or encouragement from your experiences?


----------



## 2goofycampers

I was just wondering if any oldtimers [not in age but wisdom] can tell me what happens when you add people to your buddy list on the forum ?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

2goofycampers said:


> I was just wondering if any oldtimers [not in age but wisdom] can tell me what happens when you add people to your buddy list on the forum ?



I'm not sure.  I just added you to my buddy list.  You are the first one I've added, so lets see what happens.......


----------



## 2goofycampers

PolynesianPixie said:


> I'm not sure.  I just added you to my buddy list.  You are the first one I've added, so lets see what happens.......



I added you to mine, so far nothing. maybe it let's you know when they post ..so here goes..     Denise


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> Hey Pete~I just made it to the honorable level of 1300 posts!  If you'll recall me comparing you to a sly James Bond (or something like that) when you made it~ any words of wisdom or encouragement from your experiences?




I wish I had knowledge to pass on, past the 1300 post plateau, however, I cannot.  I know I look a lot like James Bond, women often get me confused.  Not that I'm not confuse already.


----------



## 2goofycampers

PolynesianPixie said:


> I just signed on to keep another baby.  It is temporary, so I agreed.  Today was the first day and he screamed non-stop.   .



How is the new baby doing today?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

2goofycampers said:


> I added you to mine, so far nothing. maybe it let's you know when they post ..so here goes..     Denise



Anything?

I just went off to have lunch, so I've been away for a little while.

~Ami


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> I wish I had knowledge to pass on, past the 1300 post plateau, however, I cannot.  I know I look a lot like James Bond, women often get me confused.  Not that I'm not confuse already.



Not that you're not, could not, maybe not already but had been or could be in the future.  Confusing?  I wrote that and didn't even follow it myself.  JamesPeteGatordadBond.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

2goofycampers said:


> How is the new baby doing today?



He's here only on Mondays and Thursdays.  I feel free as a bird!  Actually a bit too free.  I haven't accomplished nearly enough today.  Just a few loads of laundry and some spelling lessons between posts.  My errand list is still long.  I have a breakfast in the morning I need to organize for. Blah blah blah. I'm afraid I'll have to excuse myself in a little while.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

This MIGHT get deleted.....but this "annoying devil" series is hilarious....thought some of ya'll might get a laugh out of this.

Annoying Devil


----------



## ftwildernessguy

BigDaddyRog said:


> This MIGHT get deleted.....but this "annoying devil" series is hilarious....thought some of ya'll might get a laugh out of this.
> 
> Annoying Devil



I just got some great ideas for what to do with the Wonder Beagle's droppings on my next trip to the Fort!


----------



## ntsammy5

I wonder how many times he's been attacked


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I like his car - I bet it would pass as a golf cart at the Fort


----------



## kc5grw

ftwildernessguy said:


> I like his car - I bet it would pass as a golf cart at the Fort


 
I like that car too. A charity was setup at the Dallas RV show selling raffle tickets for a Smart car. Of course I had to contribute. They get something like 50-60mpg.

If you search through some of the heavy duty hauler threads on rv.net you'll find a couple of rigs that have the smart car loaded on a ramp crossways directly behind the cab. Pretty cool.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

kc5grw said:


> I like that car too. A charity was setup at the Dallas RV show selling raffle tickets for a Smart car. Of course I had to contribute. They get something like 50-60mpg.



They'd have to bury you in it if you were ever in an accident, though


----------



## kc5grw

ftwildernessguy said:


> They'd have to bury you in it if you were ever in an accident, though


 
I'm not sure my little Saturn SC2 is a whole lot better.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

kc5grw said:


> I'm not sure my little Saturn SC2 is a whole lot better.



I know what you mean.  My wife has a beetle convertible and I feel like a clown in a bad circus driving it around


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I haven't been able to see the annoyimg devil for some reason.  But you all have piqued my curiosity.


----------



## 2goofycampers

anybody seen one of these yet ?   http://keystone-outback.com/loft.html    the dealer down the street has one. quite different on the outside. very tall.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

PolynesianPixie said:


> I haven't been able to see the annoyimg devil for some reason.  But you all have piqued my curiosity.



go to youtube.com and do a search for "annoying devil"......they're all pretty funny....if ya see the one thats labeled "the best of" watch that one last!! Its a british guy in a red devil suit pissing people off all over England.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> go to youtube.com and do a search for "annoying devil"......they're all pretty funny....if ya see the one thats labeled "the best of" watch that one last!! Its a british guy in a red devil suit pissing people off all over England.



Fun with Brits!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

2goofycampers said:


> anybody seen one of these yet ?   http://keystone-outback.com/loft.html    the dealer down the street has one. quite different on the outside. very tall.



Snazzy.  I'm thinking that upper room would be sweet!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

2goofycampers said:


> anybody seen one of these yet ?   http://keystone-outback.com/loft.html    the dealer down the street has one. quite different on the outside. very tall.



That IS a killer set up....I wonder what the MSRP is on it.


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> Its a british guy in a red devil suit pissing people off all over England.



Better than being pissed on.....


----------



## Us3

2goofycampers said:


> anybody seen one of these yet ?   http://keystone-outback.com/loft.html    the dealer down the street has one. quite different on the outside. very tall.



That's pretty cool.  The link to the floorplan is broken though.  Has anyone seen the floorplan?  I'm curious if a cart would fit in the toy haul/master area??

Only downside I see is that the master bed doesn't look very comfy...but I guess you *are* camping, ha.  Older kids would love the loft area.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ntsammy5 said:


> Better than being pissed on.....



LOL....Im sure he's done that at some point...we just have to find the video!!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

BigDaddyRog said:


> That IS a killer set up....I wonder what the MSRP is on it.



I called the guy down the street he said that one was $30,000.00.


----------



## Gatordad

we saw it at the show, it was unique, but our cart wouldn't fit side to side.


----------



## 2goofycampers

I was wondering how to get this thread to 5,000 posts the fastest way possible.....What's your favorite brand.... We do MICHELOB ULTRA. 1 per post... help the #'s go up fast....


----------



## PolynesianPixie

2goofycampers said:


> I was wondering how to get this thread to 5,000 posts the fastest way possible.....What's your favorite brand.... We do MICHELOB ULTRA. 1 per post... help the #'s go up fast....



I'm in.  You Goofy people are all full of good ideas!  But, at risk of being thrown out of the "cast", I'm not a beer drinker.  Can my post be captain and diet coke?


----------



## Mr Man

2goofycampers said:


> I was wondering how to get this thread to 5,000 posts the fastest way possible.....What's your favorite brand.... We do MICHELOB ULTRA. 1 per post... help the #'s go up fast....


 
We like Michelob Ultra Amber & Shiner Bock.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

I'm with you PP.. I say a margarita!!


----------



## Brer Bear

Abita Purple Haze Rasberry Wheat of late!


----------



## HappyCamper87

Another vote for Captain and Diet Coke!


----------



## ynottony99

*Fresh brewed Iced Tea!!!!*


----------



## ynottony99

*I just got back from picking up my DGS from daycare.  I don't know which one of us is more excited about our weekend trip to the Fort!*


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Nestle Strawberry Milk....Stirred, not shaken!!!


----------



## terri01p

Straight Coke with just a hint of lemon.


----------



## abbdrey

Dr. Pepper is the household favorite!!!


----------



## Shannone1

Mudslides made with real ice cream and chocolate syrup.


----------



## ntsammy5

Moosehead


----------



## Gatordad

I love moosehead...... i haven't had it in years.

Miller Lite for me.

Hey Tony, you are going this weekend?  See you there.


----------



## kc5grw

Paulaner Salvator


----------



## LONE-STAR

Coors Light, Key Stone Light, Captin Morgan, Diet Coke, Gatorade, and WATER


----------



## ynottony99

Gatordad said:


> I love moosehead...... i haven't had it in years.
> 
> Miller Lite for me.
> 
> Hey Tony, you are going this weekend?  See you there.



*We are only going for 2 nights, checking out Saturday.  I am hoping to do a lot of Fort time and less Parks.  I will be looking for ya.​*


----------



## auntie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Nestle Strawberry Milk....Stirred, not shaken!!!





You made me smile...
When my daughter was little she LOVED Nestle's Strawberry Quick" 
She used to call it her "rabbit milk". (you know..the bunny on the box).   Mostly I've felt like KILLING her lately. Your post reminded me of her days as
a sweet little girl. For this I shall allow her to live yet another day! She may not know it..but she has you to thank. 

__________


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> I love moosehead...... i haven't had it in years.



They have it on tap at the kiosk in Canada (Epcot).  That's the only place outside of the real Canada that I've ever seen it on tap!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Ive posted this before way back when I first started to make posts on the DIS....but is like somebody snuck in your house and kidnapped your perfect, sweet little loving angel....and left you with this half grown wench who thinks she knows EVERYTHING, and doesnt need your opinion or approval......

BRING MY KIDS BACK, And take these monsters you left here away!!!




auntie said:


> You made me smile...
> When my daughter was little she LOVED Nestle's Strawberry Quick"
> She used to call it her "rabbit milk". (you know..the bunny on the box).   Mostly I've felt like KILLING her lately. Your post reminded me of her days as
> a sweet little girl. For this I shall allow her to live yet another day! She may not know it..but she has you to thank.
> 
> __________


----------



## clkelley

Know what ya mean.  Can't even say hello to my son without getting a "WHAT" from him in that "voice"


----------



## ntsammy5

I just heard from my daughter.  She's having another boy in August -- 3rd one.  The boys went to the doctor with her and her husband and got a picture of their new brother.  They were excited because he had the hiccups!    Boy things have sure changed since we had kids.


----------



## RvUsa

We are still alive!  Just wanted to let everyone know.  We will probably be leaving sat.

Talk to "yins" later
John


----------



## Shannone1

My soon to be 14 year old daughter is hitting the dreaded teen stage.  She can't handle being teased all of the sudden, she pouts, stomps and whines more than she did when she was a toddler !!  Every once in awhile I get a glimpse of my old daughter, but then it's like she realizes "Oh yeah, I'm not supposed to smile or laugh anymore" and the pouty face comes back.

My other dd is 2 years behind her so we will probably just get through it with my oldest and will have to start all over again.  ARGH !!  

I generously offered to let them go live with my mom for the next few years, but strangely, my mom was NOT interested


----------



## Colson39

Ok, after Sunday, I'm taking a break from the drinking festivities.  Reilly is due in about 6 weeks, I guess it's time to be a responsible adult...lol.

Don't worry Budweiser, I'm not quitting you forever!!


----------



## Gatordad

ynottony99 said:


> *We are only going for 2 nights, checking out Saturday.  I am hoping to do a lot of Fort time and less Parks.  I will be looking for ya.​*



we get there friday, leave monday.  no parks for us, too damn expensive.


----------



## 2goofycampers

BigDaddyRog said:


> Ive posted this before way back when I first started to make posts on the DIS....but is like somebody snuck in your house and kidnapped your perfect, sweet little loving angel....and left you with this half grown wench who thinks she knows EVERYTHING, and doesnt need your opinion or approval......
> 
> BRING MY KIDS BACK, And take these monsters you left here away!!!



our monster came when he turned 13, the son came back at 18 about 6 months after high school. in between the only words uttered were "whatever" and "get a life"..... be patient if you don't kill them first they come back around.


----------



## We4mickey

I agree the monster in them does subside. The teens with our oldest was pure --ll. The younger one is the complete opposite. They do come back around to our side eventually, about the time they learn they are on their own and have responsibilities. Just keep the liquor cabinet fully stocked, you'll get through it.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

My oldest is 11 1/2. She is _very_ emotional!  My DD6 has was born that way, though!  Seriously, she can "work it" like I've never seen!  She could charm anybody into (or out of) anything.  I am completely frightened of what she is going to be like as a teen  !  Luckily my DD8 is still sweet  


btw, we4mickey~ you got post 2700


----------



## auntie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Ive posted this before way back when I first started to make posts on the DIS....but is like somebody snuck in your house and kidnapped your perfect, sweet little loving angel....and left you with this half grown wench who thinks she knows EVERYTHING, and doesnt need your opinion or approval......
> 
> BRING MY KIDS BACK, And take these monsters you left here away!!!




My husband has this theory that when the kids start to get older we parents start to feel all sad about how quickly they've grown and where the time has gone.  THEN they get really HORRIBLE.(As if their bodies have been taken over by aliens and they are our pod children. .Oh..they may look the same but they have personalities that make you want to shake them and scream "WHERE IS MY CHILD AND WHAT HAVE YOU DONE WITH HIM?"  He believes God makes them this way, so that we parents will then start to feel better about them getting older and by the time their ready to go we're packing the clothes and locking the door behind them!  

What can I say..he's deep ...or he's just REALLY tired of kids! Gotta love em!




_________________


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Your hubby's a very wise man. I feel better already!!!


----------



## Kimbere

PolynesianPixie said:


> My oldest is 11 1/2. She is _very_ emotional!  My DD6 has was born that way, though!  Seriously, she can "work it" like I've never seen!  She could charm anybody into (or out of) anything.  I am completely frightened of what she is going to be like as a teen  !  Luckily my DD8 is still sweet
> 
> 
> btw, we4mickey~ you got post 2700



Yep, I hear ya!  My DD is 8.5 and it's already started.   God help us all!  Fortunately my son is very even keeled.  My husband lays awake at night thinking of the teenage years with my daughter and I.  I keep telling him not to worry about it...I can take her!


----------



## clkelley

Kimbere said:


> Fortunately my son is very even keeled.



Watch out for those even keeled ones.  My older son is that way, and his brother bounces off the walls, but anyway, the older one just took it, and took it, and took it, then *BAM!!!!* his brother found himself slammed against the wall.


----------



## HappyCamper87

Okay so I spent way more time scanning this thread today than my boss needs to know about, and here's what I came away with.  

Someone here really likes waffles. 

I couldn't see "Kate" because pictures don't show at work.  So I think I'm out of the loop on that one. 

It's a big deal to be the 1,000, 2000th or any even 100# post.  (Did I get one?)

And, the coolest people hang out here.  

I have an 18 yo son, 15 yo daughter and 10 yo daughter.  The wise man who says God just wants you to be ready to let go is so right.  My kids are great but they are all underachievers, which is hugely frustrating!  

My 15 yo is actually excited to be at the campground this summer, which is a relief to everyone. 

Okay got to go for a minute 10yo wants to eat.  Go figure.


----------



## terri01p

HappyCampers87 this should be your avatar , I got this off of the creative board and have had it saved on my computer:


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Ohhh...so its ok to have an open fire if you're Mickey friggin Mouse!!!! So whats Goofy and Donald drinkin there?? Huh??


----------



## terri01p

BigDaddyRog said:


> Ohhh...so its ok to have an open fire if you're Mickey friggin Mouse!!!! So whats Goofy and Donald drinkin there?? Huh??




Hehe and the kids look pretty knocked out too, what's that all about ?


----------



## HappyCamper87

I LOVE that avatar!

Terri01P you are so sweet. 

Could you direct me on how to make this possible?  I am so not computer literate.  Or a good speller for that matter.  I like to type though. 

I love that picture.


----------



## terri01p

HappyCamper87 said:


> I LOVE that avatar!
> 
> Terri01P you are so sweet.
> 
> Could you direct me on how to make this possible?  I am so not computer literate.  Or a good speller for that matter.  I like to type though.
> 
> I love that picture.



Ok I'll try to help you...lol...GOD help us all... 


Ok first I want you to know that rumbleytumbley over on the creative board made this design for me...so all credit goes to her...she also won't care if you use it as your avatar she's a great sweet person.

On the picture up there right click and save it to your computer (mine says.. save picture as ) .

Your going to have to save it to a host, so I use photobucket.com, it's free, so sign up and upload the picture there.

Then you can resize it to avatar size.

Then you will have to go to your user CP here and download the avatar just like you did for the one you got now.

I'm not good at explaining how to do it but others will chime in to help if you need other assistance. 

Hope I could help a little. Terri


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> Ohhh...so its ok to have an open fire if you're Mickey friggin Mouse!!!! So whats Goofy and Donald drinkin there?? Huh??


 
Okay Rog, I know you were in the parks more than at your cabin last December ---- but take a look at the background of the picture Terri posted.  They aren't even *at *frikken FtW!!!  WDW doesn't pay Mickey, Minnie, et al, enough to enable them to stay at FtW!!!  So... they have to travel out west & dry camp on federal lands for free. That's why they can have an open fire. They also need the fire to cook the prairie dogs & jack-a-lope's they catch for eats.  Goofy & Donald are drinking the Kungaloosh they nicked from the otters and peacocks at FtW.

That's the way I see it!

Hugs!
Deb


----------



## HappyCamper87

It only took 30 minutes and a 15 yo (who happens to be editing my post over my shoulder) to get my avitar changed!

I'm so proud!


----------



## terri01p

HappyCamper87 said:


> It only took 30 minutes and a 15 yo (who happens to be editing my post over my shoulder) to get my avitar changed!
> 
> I'm so proud!




That great but who the heck can see that ? Can you get it to where the normal person without super sonic eyes can see it.

It should be the size of mine or like BigDaddy's , can someone help ?


----------



## HappyCamper87

My DD is chanting eww... I'm good, I'm good....  "Aren't you glad you have a non-computer challanged daughter".  Aren't kids grand!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I was coming back to help out and she already got it on her own!!!!WTG!!!


----------



## terri01p

HappyCamper87 said:


> My DD is chanting eww... I'm good, I'm good....  "Aren't you glad you have a non-computer challanged daughter".  Aren't kids grand!



Kid know it all these days on the compute...yeah it looks great !


----------



## PolynesianPixie

HappyCamper87 said:


> Okay so I spent way more time scanning this thread today than my boss needs to know about, and here's what I came away with.
> 
> Someone here really likes waffles.
> 
> I couldn't see "Kate" because pictures don't show at work.  So I think I'm out of the loop on that one.
> 
> It's a big deal to be the 1,000, 2000th or any even 100# post.  (Did I get one?)
> 
> And, the coolest people hang out here.
> 
> I have an 18 yo son, 15 yo daughter and 10 yo daughter.  The wise man who says God just wants you to be ready to let go is so right.  My kids are great but they are all underachievers, which is hugely frustrating!
> 
> My 15 yo is actually excited to be at the campground this summer, which is a relief to everyone.
> 
> Okay got to go for a minute 10yo wants to eat.  Go figure.




 

Way to sum up the forum!!!

BTW~Kate is from that show "Lost" and Ynottony seems to be almost as crazy about her as he is the Mickey waffles!  I'm sure you could google her to find out about what the hub-ub is all about.  That is, if you can tell by looking at her picture.  Personally, I don't think she's somethin' special


----------



## HappyCamper87

Oh... Okay, now I know who Kate is.  Yes, very cute.... Yadda, Yadda, Yadda.  

Thanks again terri01P - Love my New Avatar - I keep pronouncing it wrong as DD points out. Please thank your friend for me too and tell her she just spread a little happiness. I am easily entertained with anything Mickey. 

I have to go now I think DH is feeling neglected.  

Spent some time ewwing and awwing in the trailer tonight, have to keep pinching myself - It looks like it should belong to someone else. 

Best Wishes and Happy Camping!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

2goofycampers said:


> peach snapps, melon liquer, cream d mint, orange & pineapple juice. Go easy on the cream d mint or it tastes like medicine. a sweet, smooth, delicious drink.....



I am honoring you all tonight by drinking this Whelsh Dragon concoction and watching "Men in Trees"

I'm not sure if I got the balance right on this drink, but it is yummy!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone: MIT has a new day and time.  I was already to watch it and all I could find was some show called Lost.


----------



## Kimbere

clkelley said:


> Watch out for those even keeled ones.  My older son is that way, and his brother bounces off the walls, but anyway, the older one just took it, and took it, and took it, then *BAM!!!!* his brother found himself slammed against the wall.



 That is so funny!!  I've been telling my darling daughter for about 2 years now that she's teaching her brother how to treat her, and that one day he is going to let her have it....and that she soooo has it comin!  Since he is almost taller than he and weighs more, it will be a whuppin' if and when it happens!  Kids...gotta love 'em!


----------



## Kimbere

PolynesianPixie said:


> Shannone: MIT has a new day and time.  I was already to watch it and all I could find was some show called Lost.



"Lost"??  Never heard of it!    Seriously, I LOVE that show and can't wait for it come on every week.  What a dork I am!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Kimbere said:


> "Lost"??  Never heard of it!    Seriously, I LOVE that show and can't wait for it come on every week.  What a dork I am!



Mrs.Goofy loves "Lost",  also , one of her favorites.  After the first couple seasons I was still try'n to figure out the first show , couldn't , so I gave up watch'n. Way too many questions, not enough answers. Reck'n Mr.Goofy be a little slow in the figure'n area...Mr.


----------



## Momof626x3

Kimbere said:


> "Lost"??  Never heard of it!    Seriously, I LOVE that show and can't wait for it come on every week.  What a dork I am!



Me too! One of the highlights of my week!


----------



## ntsammy5

They're messing with us tho.... where did all that stuff with Ben & Juliet come from and what's up with the chemical agents?


----------



## ntsammy5

PolynesianPixie said:


>



I don't think we can hijack threads on the Resorts board like we do over here!


----------



## ntsammy5

ANYONE UP FOR A RUN AT 2800 TODAY?  ​


----------



## Kimbere

ntsammy5 said:


> ANYONE UP FOR A RUN AT 2800 TODAY?  ​



Man, I'm trying to get to 50!!


----------



## Kimbere

Oh I just made it!   On to 60.....


----------



## HappyCamper87

BigDaddyRog said:


> I was coming back to help out and she already got it on her own!!!!WTG!!!



Thanks BigDaddyRog - If it weren't for the DD I would have never got it.  

Won't be posting again until tonight and then I'm going to try to work on my numbers so when we go camping next weekend I can post some pictures.  How many posts do I need again?

Happy Camping everyone talk w/you tonight.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> I don't think we can hijack threads on the Resorts board like we do over here!



Yeah, I'm sure those clock punching resort forum people are like "what?!" 

Kind of makes me giggle to think about it though.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> ANYONE UP FOR A RUN AT 2800 TODAY?  ​



I'm up for it if we can do it in an hour.  Otherwise you all have to wait until I get back tonight


----------



## ntsammy5

Well we're off to a slow start so we'll probably still be working on it when you get back


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> Well we're off to a slow start so we'll probably still be working on it when you get back



That's true.  Many of our "key players" are at the Fort today.  Lucky blasters!


----------



## Momof626x3

ntsammy5 said:


> They're messing with us tho.... where did all that stuff with Ben & Juliet come from and what's up with the chemical agents?



Well as I say every week "and the plot thickens!" It's hard to tell who the good guys are and who the bad guys are...I change my mind every week! I love how it keeps me guessing.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> I don't think we can hijack threads on the Resorts board like we do over here!



Are you stalking me? 

Sheesh!  Otters are everywhere!


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


> Shannone: MIT has a new day and time.  I was already to watch it and all I could find was some show called Lost.



It's on Wednesday's this season.  They have moved that poor show around ever since it's been on.  You can see it online at ABC.com.  It was good...made me teary eyed again.


----------



## Shannone1

Anyone here watch Jericho??  Now THAT is a good show.  I've watched it since the beginning and it is different than anything else on right now.   This week's episode actually made me CRY...not just tear up, but actually CRY.  

Part of me whats to stop watching LOST because it can be very confusing.  I feel like I need a scorecard to keep track of everything.  I though they were going to stick to fast FOWARDS this season, but last night were flash BACKS again.  It's hard enough trying to figure out what's happening on the island let alone in the past and future too !!  I do like Jack and Juliette and I like Kate with Sawyer.  If I had a choice I would take Jack over Sawyer anyway.  I gave up the "bad boys" a long time ago


----------



## Gatordad

When's the last season of the Sopranos?


----------



## Momof626x3

I agree, LOST can be very confusing. The plot is almost too thick and they keep adding more characters for us to keep track of. But it makes me think. The reason I almost stopped watching it is because I hate to have to wait so long between seasons. (but I got sucked in again anyway) I don't think Jack and Juliet will last because Juliet doesn't seem to be "helpless" enough for Jack and I think Jack needs a girl he can take care of. I prefer Sawyer myself...he's funny and easy on the eyes.


----------



## Kimbere

Gatordad said:


> When's the last season of the Sopranos?



 That would be 3 years from now on a Wednesday.


----------



## Shannone1

*The Paomnnehal Pweor Of The Hmuan Mnid.*
Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch as Cmabrigde Uinervtisy,
it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are,
the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae.
The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm.
Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Tahts ecaxlty rghit, smoeitmes hmaun bairns wrok in azaming wyas, deonst it?


----------



## We4mickey

I would have to really think about the way I was typing that while I was doing it.. How long did it take? As far as LOST goes, I am lost everytime I watch it, but I keep going back.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Its much tougher to type like that than it is to read!!! Its like "backwards stupid"


----------



## des1954

We4mickey said:


> As far as LOST goes, I am lost everytime I watch it, but I keep going back.


 
That's the whole purpose of the show!  The islanders aren't lost, they know they're on "the island". (Just not WHICH island) The viewers on the other hand are totally LOST!!!  Who will complete the Oceanic 6???

So far:

Jack
Kate
Sayid
Hurley
You can't count Ben because he was not an Oceanic passenger.  

Who do think will be the "face you won't expect to see" next week? Charlie? 
Mr. Eco? Walt? 

Is this "chit-chat" useless enough for yin's??


----------



## ntsammy5

des1954 said:


> You can't count Ben because he was not an Oceanic passenger.



Never thought of that.

I thought Mr Echo but who knows?  What about those two who were buried alive?  No one would remember them though.


----------



## Shannone1

des1954 said:


> That's the whole purpose of the show!  The islanders aren't lost, they know they're on "the island". (Just not WHICH island) The viewers on the other hand are totally LOST!!!  Who will complete the Oceanic 6???
> 
> So far:
> 
> Jack
> Kate
> Sayid
> Hurley
> You can't count Ben because he was not an Oceanic passenger.
> 
> Who do think will be the "face you won't expect to see" next week? Charlie?
> Mr. Eco? Walt?
> 
> Is this "chit-chat" useless enough for yin's??



I wonder if they consider Aaron one of the Oceanic 6  

There has been lots of speculation about Michael being the spy, but it won't be much of a shock if it is.


----------



## ntsammy5

Gee, my knuckles don't crack like they used to
 
  ​


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Shannone1 said:


> *The Paomnnehal Pweor Of The Hmuan Mnid.*
> Aoccdrnig to a rscheearch as Cmabrigde Uinervtisy,
> it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are,
> the olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be in the rghit pclae.
> The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit porbelm.
> Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe.



I bought a card for my Step-Mom that said the same thing!  My 7 year old (at the time) read it and then said "what?  Whats so funny about that card?"  She just didn't get it.  Now that tells you something!


As for Lost.  Just can't chime in on that one.  Jericho either.  TV illiterate, I'm telling you!


----------



## Momof626x3

I think it will be Michael who is Ben's spy on the boat. Good question about if they count Aaron as one of the Oceanic 6...I would think yes? I'm guessing that Sun will be one of the Oceanic 6.


----------



## Kimbere

Momof626x3 said:


> I think it will be Michael who is Ben's spy on the boat. Good question about if they count Aaron as one of the Oceanic 6...I would think yes? I'm guessing that Sun will be one of the Oceanic 6.



hmmmm...yes I would think Aaron would be one of the 6 for sure.  Guess that means Clare didn't make it.  Oh, the agony of guessing.


----------



## des1954

Kimbere said:


> hmmmm...yes I would think Aaron would be one of the 6 for sure. Guess that means Clare didn't make it. Oh, the agony of guessing.


 
I doubt if Clare made it because Kate has custody of Aaron.

I deduce:

Clare was days away from delivering Aaron when they were stranded on the island.

Women who got pregnant on the island usually died before reaching the third trimester.

Therefore... if Clare left the island she would probably die because she successfully delivered Aaron on the island. Maybe that's the coffin Jack went to visit at the funeral home? That of Clare because she did leave the island but couldn't survive off the island due to Aaron's delivery?? 

Oops!!! I need to correct my previous "Oceanic 6" list...

1. Jack
2. Kate
3. Sayid
4. Hurley
5. Aaron
6. ??? (The face you don't expect could also be John Locke - I _really _wouldn't expect to see him.)

OMG! I just had a thought.... there's going to be a split story line. Those that escaped the island and those that were left behind.

I'm really contributing to the useless chit-chat, today!!


----------



## des1954

Some more idle (not idol) chit-chat:

Two tornados have touched down in Florida today.  One in Clearwater (no one hurt but it slammed a tree into a parked car).  The other was near Gainesville - 2 killed & it took out a house.

Most of Central Florida (including FtW) and northern counties are under a tornado watch until 7:00pm and the watch will probably be extended until 11:00pm.

It's been raining (heavily) off and on since yesterday afternoon.  I'm sure there must be some damp people at FtW.

But I say: "A rainy day at FtW trumps a sunny day anywhere else!" (especially if that sunny day is interrupted by a job)


----------



## Brer Bear

My nose itches...


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Brer Bear said:


> My nose itches...



Somebody is talking about the way you smell.


----------



## clkelley

Whew, what a day.  I have now learned that I MUST have my good computer chair, desk, and good keyboard.

I was working at another building today with my laptop at a conference table, and with a standard conference chair.  I hurt all over!!!!


----------



## HappyCamper87

Okay we are under a tornado watch her in southwest florida too.  A bit windy outside but I do not expect anything more than that.  

I am over 30 posts now.  Hope to spend some time here tomorrow.  My brain is fried from work today.  

And, Brer Bear if your nose itches I say scratch it. 

Happy Camping.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

We had tornado watches here a couple days ago.  Which was very weird since we live in the Mountains.  We're used to wind, but Tornados?!?  Craziness.  Well, all you Floridians~hold onto your hats!!!!  Be safe, too!


----------



## LONE-STAR

We had the tornado watch yesterday. Crazy strong wind today.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Rare as it is in middle Tennessee , it snowed overnight , not just fuirries ! Still snowing this morn'n.  25 years ago we would get a foot or so of snow and would snow a couple of times each winter,,,now we only get flurries and ice.  I'm not fond of winter , but the snow is pretty to see once in a while ....Mr.


----------



## Brer Bear

2goofycampers said:


> Rare as it is in middle Tennessee , it snowed overnight , not just fuirries ! Still snowing this morn'n.  25 years ago we would get a foot or so of snow and would snow a couple of times each winter,,,now we only get flurries and ice.  I'm not fond of winter , but the snow is pretty to see once in a while ....Mr.




Send that snow on up here to east Tennessee....all we have is a nasty cold rain!   I am SO ready to go to Florida and FW the end of this month just to get a little warmth in these bones..


----------



## 2goofycampers

Brer Bear said:


> Send that snow on up here to east Tennessee....all we have is a nasty cold rain!   I am SO ready to go to Florida and FW the end of this month just to get a little warmth in these bones..



Brother Bear , I am so envious , we have to wait for Sept. for our next Fort trip. But we did have a great time there last month.  I tried to bring the good weather back with us , it got lost somewhere in the travel'n back home. ...Yesterday we got all the nasty cold rain during the day . ...Mr.


----------



## Kimbere

My thought for the day....

Why can't science come up with a cold medicine that works ALL night....not only for 4 -5 hours????  We've walked on the moon, yet a cold medicine that keeps you decongested for more that 5 hours eludes us.  What's up with that?


----------



## HappyCamper87

Well Brer Bear can send the snow to 2goofycampers and they can send the rain here.  We really need the rain.  

Actually looks like we're going to get some today.  A little stormy looking.  We are supposed to wake up with temps in the 40's tomorrow morning.  DH and I love that.  

I have to take the DD(15) to Saturday school this morning.  She's such a good kid in a lot of ways but she doesn't apply herself at all.  You have to work pretty hard to have 0.715 grade point average!  Ugh... I don't know what I'm going to do with her.  

She also thinks it's cute to slug people lately which I keep telling her is not cute but she gets by with it most of the time.  That is the reason for Sat School today.  

Happy Camping.


----------



## HappyCamper87

Kimbere said:


> My thought for the day....
> 
> Why can't science come up with a cold medicine that works ALL night....not only for 4 -5 hours????  We've walked on the moon, yet a cold medicine that keeps you decongested for more that 5 hours eludes us.  What's up with that?



I feel your frustration just got over the flu a couple of weeks ago it was a killer.

Hope you are feeling better soon and get a good night's sleep


----------



## Brer Bear

Kimbere said:


> My thought for the day....
> 
> Why can't science come up with a cold medicine that works ALL night....not only for 4 -5 hours????  We've walked on the moon, yet a cold medicine that keeps you decongested for more that 5 hours eludes us.  What's up with that?



They do...but it would keep you up all night!  They make a 120mg sustained release pseudoephedrine with other meds, but you'd have to get a prescription for some of them  (Nasatab LA, Zyrtec-D 12 hr, Entex LA). When some enterprising soul figured out you could make crystal meth from pseudoephedrine, it really fouled everything up for the rest of us! 

If you buy a cold medicine with a decongestant other than pseudoephedrine (oral), it won't work well...trust me.


----------



## Gatordad

i think the transmission on my truck is shot, no fort for us this weekend.


----------



## Brer Bear




----------



## Gatordad

i hope this doesn't mean it's time for a new truck. i'm broke.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Gatordad said:


> i think the transmission on my truck is shot, no fort for us this weekend.



Mrs.Goofy is gett'n a new rear-end . I'm really look'n forward to it ,,,the one in her truck is shot .   ...Mr.


----------



## Brer Bear

2goofycampers said:


> Mrs.Goofy is gett'n a new rear-end . I'm really look'n forward to it ,,,the one in her truck is shot .   ...Mr.


----------



## Gatordad

Brer Bear said:


>




Gator Mom's rear end is fine, it's, oh never mind


----------



## Brer Bear

Gatordad said:


> Gator Mom's rear end is fine, it's, oh never mind



Guess I'll have to check Mr's Bear's independent rear suspension in a minute...you know how it is when the warranty has run out.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Aw c'mon guys!!!!! Wheres the respect??? How dare you dudes compare your lovely wives body parts to broken truck pieces!!!! BTW, Ive been thinkin about getting my DW a new set of headlights, The highbeams aint as bright as they once were!!!

Then again, my hydrolic jack aint what it was when I was 18 either!!!


----------



## Brer Bear

A new set of headlights might just be the ticket!!!  (Getting hard to navigate in the dark)


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I know some of you guys ride motorcycles, and I myself ride a motorscooter, so I thought I would post a picture of a Lexus after it hit a 150cc TGB motorscooter.






Miraculously, the scooter rider survived with multiple injuries, and will go through months of rehab before he can claim to recover.  The Lexus was driven by a young driver who belonged to a Lexus club.  He was travelling at a high rate of speed and lost control on a curve, hitting the scooter head on.  Police say the car was modified for racing.  I don't know about your areas, but around SE PA, most schools have eliminated driver's education from the curriculum.  The number of accidents involving young drivers has increased accordingly.  I'm not saying this is the answer for everything, but reintroduction of Driver's Ed in the school system sure wouldn't hurt.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Driver's Ed is required now in LA, be it in public school or by a private instructor...and Im happy for it.......but when it comes to two wheels on the road, many people simply refuse to acknowledge them. High beams, loud pipes, reflective tape, a good lid, thick leather and SUPER DEFENSIVE DRIVING is all a rider has to protect him/her.

Ive gotten ticketed twice for loud pipes.....gladly paid the fine without even appearing in court, I just kinda look at it as insurance


----------



## 2goofycampers

we know there is otters at the Fort, but are there woodchucks at the Fort ? And if there are, how much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood ?  ......Mr.


----------



## 2goofycampers

BigDaddyRog said:


> Aw c'mon guys!!!!! Wheres the respect??? How dare you dudes compare your lovely wives body parts to broken truck pieces!!!! BTW, Ive been thinkin about getting my DW a new set of headlights, The highbeams aint as bright as they once were!!!
> 
> Then again, my hydrolic jack aint what it was when I was 18 either!!!



The joys of growing old together.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

BigDaddyRog said:


> Driver's Ed is required now in LA, be it in public school or by a private instructor...and Im happy for it.......but when it comes to two wheels on the road, many people simply refuse to acknowledge them. High beams, loud pipes, reflective tape, a good lid, thick leather and SUPER DEFENSIVE DRIVING is all a rider has to protect him/her.
> 
> Ive gotten ticketed twice for loud pipes.....gladly paid the fine without even appearing in court, I just kinda look at it as insurance



It's amazing how many people will look right at you while you ride, yet still pull out in front of you as if they don't see you.  Drivers are so conditioned to look out for cars, that they fail to see two wheelers even when they make direct eye contact with you.


----------



## Shannone1

Useless fact- More people are killed by donkeys annually than are killed in plane crashes.


----------



## des1954

When I was coming home from work yesterday (on a divided 4-lane hwy), a young motorcyclist drove between me (in the left lane going 5mph over limit) and an 18-wheeler in the right lane.  He did the same thing between two cars further ahead. 

In my younger days, DH & I both had bikes (He a KZ-1000 & me a Honda 350) and drove them with every precaution know to man!  It never would have entered into my head to drive between two vehicles to pass.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

We have a highway here in Allentown notorious for spectacular accidents - Rt. 78.  A while back I saw a guy on a crotch rocket going at a high rate of speed while doing a wheelie on this road during rush hour.  I will bet he will never be an old motorcycle rider.


----------



## des1954

Yeah Jim---

You see the bikers doing wheelies all the time on I-4.  That's a pre-requisit of doing wheelies in wheelchairs! 

It must have been bike-week in Daytona last week, cause I-4 was PACKED with bikers all week long!  I love seeing all the old-farts trying to look like tough biker dudes!  It is the movie "Wild Hogs" in real life!!

Deb


----------



## clkelley

Whew, I guess email is slow again.  I was beginning to think folks were finished with their morning coffee and computer and doing real stuff this morning


----------



## ntsammy5

There was just about an inch of snow on the ground at 4am this morning -- by 8am we had a foot and it's still falling.  This is the gazebo in the back yard.  I put the chairs back out last weekend figuring we could use them soon.  Bad choice.


----------



## des1954

Awww Carol-

Did ya have to go and remind me that I have other obligations to attend to?
I thought you were a friend??

   

Outta here for awhile! But Ah'll be beck! <she said in her best Ahrnowld voice>


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


>


 
Is that Bo's Gazebo??



 

http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb095_ZNxmk762YYUS&utm_id=7923


----------



## ntsammy5

My wife had an argument with a Jersey barrier a couple of weeks ago -- the barrier won.  At 5mph the damage was $3,800!  The car is only 8 months old.  Well, I guess it's broken in now.  At least she didn't hit a scooter!  She slid on sheer ice.  The trooper who stopped to help her fell flat on his a$$ when he got out of the patrol car.  So much for his dignity!


----------



## ntsammy5

Only a few more to 2800


----------



## clkelley

We'll make it!!!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

we will have a go at 2800. ready set


----------



## 2goofycampers

are we there yet!!! are we there yet!!!


----------



## clkelley

Here's our snow:  Not much left, but it did close the elevated sections of the interstate:


----------



## clkelley

Gettin Closer!!


----------



## Brer Bear

here?


----------



## Brer Bear

here>?


----------



## 2goofycampers

it's a beautiful day in the neighborhood when your Goofy!!!


----------



## Brer Bear

oh well....


----------



## 2goofycampers

nope.. Brer it was here!!!!


----------



## clkelley

Have any of you ever used your camper for work travel??

I've got to go to a trade show in Baltimore later this year, (my first Boondogle!!!!) and I thought about just driving up and taking the camper.

With mileage reimbursement at 48.5 cents a mile even with gas prices, I'll do just fine, plus I'll save the company about $100 a night on lodging, $50 a day on rental car, and on shipping the booth and trade show goodies!!

I don't have to wear business clothes, so that helps, just dockers and company logo polo shirts.


----------



## stacktester

Had my 1st Kungaloosh last night. Today's my BD and I plan on having a few more tonight lol. If I don't show in April you know I turned into a drunkard and I'm living in the woods.


----------



## clkelley

stacktester said:


> Had my 1st Kungaloosh last night. Today's my BD and I plan on having a few more tonight lol. If I don't show in April you know I turned into a drunkard and I'm living in the woods.



Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

stacktester said:


> Had my 1st Kungaloosh last night. Today's my BD and I plan on having a few more tonight lol.



Happy Birthday!  Enjoy your kungaloosh!


----------



## ntsammy5

What does it look like he's doing in this picture?


----------



## auntie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Driver's Ed is required now in LA, be it in public school or by a private instructor...and Im happy for it......



We have it here in our public school, but it's limited to seniors in high school and then goes by birthdate, most kids are driving illegaly with jr. licenses. We are currently paying some $500.00 for my son to have a full license at 17. He's taking Driver's Ed. in a parochial high school to get it. Parents also have an obligation to actually drive..every day with their kids,once they have that permit. Even if it's a quick trip to the store or school. The more driving experience the better. 
Although that does come with some medical consequences for the parent. I've devloped some sort of spastic leg muscle thingy(complicated medical terminolgy)...you know the one where you are sporadically stepping on the BRAKE that isn't there,  along with a white knuckle grip on the passanger door handle. (as if that's gonna help any!) 



________________


----------



## Brer Bear

BigDaddyRog said:


> Driver's Ed is required now in LA,



We had drivers ed up here till last month...the mule died.


----------



## Mr Man

ntsammy5 said:


> What does it look like he's doing in this picture?


 
 Big Mouse head..........tiny mouse bladder......


----------



## 2goofycampers

Don't eat the deadly yellow snow,,,Frank Zappa


----------



## HappyCamper87

stacktester said:


> Had my 1st Kungaloosh last night. Today's my BD and I plan on having a few more tonight lol. If I don't show in April you know I turned into a drunkard and I'm living in the woods.



HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Kimbere

stacktester said:


> Had my 1st Kungaloosh last night. Today's my BD and I plan on having a few more tonight lol. If I don't show in April you know I turned into a drunkard and I'm living in the woods.



Happy Birthday!  Don't know what I Kungaloosh is, but it sounds good??


----------



## auntie

stacktester said:


> Had my 1st Kungaloosh last night. Today's my BD and I plan on having a few more tonight lol. If I don't show in April you know I turned into a drunkard and I'm living in the woods.




  




__________________________


----------



## PolynesianPixie

auntie said:


> We have it here in our public school, but it's limited to seniors in high school and then goes by birthdate, most kids are driving illegaly with jr. licenses. We are currently paying some $500.00 for my son to have a full license at 17. He's taking Driver's Ed. in a parochial high school to get it. Parents also have an obligation to actually drive..every day with their kids,once they have that permit. Even if it's a quick trip to the store or school. The more driving experience the better.
> Although that does come with some medical consequences for the parent. I've devloped some sort of spastic leg muscle thingy(complicated medical terminolgy)...you know the one where you are sporadically stepping on the BRAKE that isn't there,  along with a white knuckle grip on the passanger door handle. (as if that's gonna help any!)
> 
> 
> 
> ________________



I have that spastic leg condition already just from riding with my husband.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

stacktester said:


> Had my 1st Kungaloosh last night. Today's my BD and I plan on having a few more tonight lol. If I don't show in April you know I turned into a drunkard and I'm living in the woods.



Happy Birthday to you!  Happy Birthday to you!  Haaaaaapy Biiiirthday, dear Donnie!!!!  Happy Birthday...to yoooooou!


1st Kungaloosh, huh?  What took you so long?  I mean, what are you today?  25?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Kimbere said:


> Happy Birthday!  Don't know what I Kungaloosh is, but it sounds good??



Kungaloosh:

The official Fort Wilderness Libation

1/4 C rum

1/4 C Blackberry Brandy

1/4 C Strawberry Daqueri Mix

1/4 C Orange Juice


Mix in a magic bullet (a blender will do) with enough ice to make it slushy.  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## ntsammy5

PolynesianPixie said:


> Kungaloosh:
> 
> The official Fort Wilderness Libation



Peacocks drink Kungaloosh -- otters prefer beer.


----------



## ntsammy5

Anyone see Roz, er Rhonda lately?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> Peacocks drink Kungaloosh -- otters prefer beer.



I'm ok with being a Peacock.  But can I be a boy peacock?  They're prettier.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> Anyone see Roz, er Rhonda lately?



I think she snuck in and deleted some posts last night.


----------



## auntie

PolynesianPixie said:


> I think she snuck in and deleted some posts last night.



I believe Scot..."co-moderator" did  that earlier today..and I thank him for it!
He made reference to Rhonda being back in a day or so in a thread titled "Housekeeping"


___________________


----------



## ntsammy5

auntie said:


> I believe Scot..."co-moderator" did  that earlier today..and I thank him for it!



Hmmmmm.  I must have missed some of the posts.


----------



## clkelley

Yep, Rhonda is away on a cruise.  I got an email from her since I have a couple of reservations in the queue that she's handling for me.  I think she'll be back tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## ntsammy5

Well, it's 3:30 and time for a Harp.  It's getting close to St Patrick's day.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

How entertaining would these boards be without SOMEONE getting offended at some point??? God knows I'VE been offended...and censored,....and warned with points....Im sure I'll be burned at the stake soon!!! Apparently I need to take a disboard break since Ive been keeping SOME PEOPLE SOOO BUSY around here. Im gonna miss you guys. Look for me at the fort from May 22-June1st. Till then......think about me from time to time, and raise a virtual toast ...I'll be lurking, and fighting the urge to offend the innocent.
One last point...if Donald's support of single moms aint Disney related, I dont know what is.


----------



## Shannone1

stacktester said:


> Had my 1st Kungaloosh last night. Today's my BD and I plan on having a few more tonight lol. If I don't show in April you know I turned into a drunkard and I'm living in the woods.


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> Apparently I need to take a disboard break



Man, you're making me teary eyed.......


----------



## clkelley

Hey, would any of ya'll be interested in actually chatting real time??

There is a little something called Internet Relay Chat.  The software is shareware, and we could set up room where we could chat about anything and everything.

The original rec.arts.disney.parks has had bi-weekly chats for years and it's lots of fun.

I'm not suggesting we abandon the DIS camping board or anything like that, but it would be a neat way to kid around and talk about silly stuff.

Anybody??


----------



## 2goofycampers

BigDaddyRog said:


> How entertaining would these boards be without SOMEONE getting offended at some point??? God knows I'VE been offended...and censored,....and warned with points....Im sure I'll be burned at the stake soon!!! Apparently I need to take a disboard break since Ive been keeping SOME PEOPLE SOOO BUSY around here. Im gonna miss you guys. Look for me at the fort from May 22-June1st. Till then......think about me from time to time, and raise a virtual toast ...I'll be lurking, and fighting the urge to offend the innocent.
> One last point...if Donald's support of single moms aint Disney related, I dont know what is.


BigDaddyRog,,I would like to raise my cup to you at this time. I started reading the Dis.boards several months ago,long before I joined. I could only think what great fun it was to read. Needless to say I enjoyed the wonderful whimsical antics of words that flowed from you, always in fun, giving much laughter and also helping folks with their questions and situations. I ,as I'm sure many others, always looked forward to you on the Dis.boards. It' is a shame that  some people are so easily offended , I for one am not one of those.   Hopefully, the powers that, be won't be as hard on you, as you are expecting.   You da man !......Mr


----------



## Disney Campers

ntsammy5 said:


> Anyone see Roz, er Rhonda lately?



She is cruising in the caribbean,  she should be back on Sunday


----------



## Disney Campers

PolynesianPixie said:


> I think she snuck in and deleted some posts last night.




Actually that would be me,  the thing i least enjoy doing - deleting posts


----------



## PolynesianPixie

clkelley said:


> Hey, would any of ya'll be interested in actually chatting real time??
> 
> There is a little something called Internet Relay Chat.  The software is shareware, and we could set up room where we could chat about anything and everything.
> 
> The original rec.arts.disney.parks has had bi-weekly chats for years and it's lots of fun.
> 
> I'm not suggesting we abandon the DIS camping board or anything like that, but it would be a neat way to kid around and talk about silly stuff.
> 
> Anybody??



Sounds like fun!


----------



## RvUsa

GEEZZ!!! What did I miss, I spent the day driving in 60 mph crosswinds, and get on here and find out rogs in trouble???  What happened?  I gotta tell ya, if rog goes, your not gonna see me much, he is so darn funny, that this place would be almost dead without him.


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> _*Apparently I need to take a disboard break*_


 

*Oh, no you don't, Roger!!! We need you and your delightfully devilish sense of humor around here.*

*Please don't go away! We wuv you!! 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 *

*Have you gotten the message that we want you around here????*


----------



## des1954

Hi, John!!

Are you home already???  Hope towing in the high winds didn't create too much difficulty for you!!

Deb


----------



## ntsammy5

des1954 said:


> *Oh, no you don't, Roger!!! We need you and your delightfully devilish sense of humor around here.*



She's right Rog.  

*You're not getting out of here THAT easy.*​





I'm not sure what this says but I think it says you're a nut!​


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> i think the transmission on my truck is shot, no fort for us this weekend.



Maybe this will make you feelbetter.

http://www.funnyplace.org/stream.php?id=6709


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> She's right Rog.
> 
> *You're not getting out of here THAT easy.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what this says but I think it says you're a nut!​



Sorry to ruin your fun, ntsammy, but it means "Good Night"



Anyway, I believe that Rog can't possibley stay away!  How on earth would he get on without all of us?!?  I mean, sure, he will lurk for awhile.  Like a benevelent (ok...malevolent) spirit, always watching over us!  Until one day, he just won't be able to control himself!  He will post like he has never posted before!!!!!  Just you watch!

In the mean time, keep posting stuff like Deb did.  Just so he knows


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> Maybe this will make you feelbetter.
> 
> http://www.funnyplace.org/stream.php?id=6709



That is too fricken' funny!



With all this other hoopla going on around here, I forgot about poor Gatordad.  That really sucks, Pete!


----------



## DisneyDramaQueen

Hi Everybody!
i LOVE USELESS CHIT CHAT!


----------



## Shannone1

Mr. Snuffleupagas' first name was Alyoisus.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I'm not exactly certain what Rog said, but I got a PM from him tonight appologizing to me.  Hey, unless I missed something terrible, I wasn't offended by anything he ever said.  In fact, I had my feelings surgically removed many years ago to avoid just this situation.


----------



## ntsammy5

ftwildernessguy said:


> In fact, I had my feelings surgically removed many years ago to avoid just this situation.



Isn't that something they do when you reach field grade?


----------



## Mr Man

ftwildernessguy said:


> I'm not exactly certain what Rog said, but I got a PM from him tonight appologizing to me. Hey, unless I missed something terrible, I wasn't offended by anything he ever said. In fact, I had my feelings surgically removed many years ago to avoid just this situation.


 
I was thinking about getting that done myself......  Only thing I need to know is, does a "Feel-ostomy" hurt?  or do I just feel nothing?


----------



## 2goofycampers

don't forget to turn your clocks ahead tonite.


----------



## RvUsa

Nope, not home yet, in Wytheville, Va freezing our butts off waiting for the roads to clear a little up home tomorrow.  Will be home around 6.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Hey Rog come on back your poll thread was funny. There was nothing obscene in the pic. She had clothes on.


----------



## OK GRUMPY

Rog gonna miss ya!


----------



## Brer Bear

RvUsa said:


> Nope, not home yet, in Wytheville, Va freezing our butts off waiting for the roads to clear a little up home tomorrow.  Will be home around 6.




You didn't wave as you went by. ....you passed within half mile of my house about exit 56 on the Tennessee side! 

Hope you guys had a safe and uneventful trip home!


----------



## lisa8200

Brer Bear said:


> We had drivers ed up here till last month...the mule died.



  Not trying to Hightjack but I just noticed you are in Kingsport . I lived ther for a couple of years ( 97-99 ).I do miss it from time to time..

   Mike


----------



## 2goofycampers

lisa8200 said:


> Not trying to Hightjack but I just noticed you are in Kingsport . I lived ther for a couple of years ( 97-99 ).I do miss it from time to time..
> 
> Mike



this thread is about anything for anybody, all are welcome.  no hijacking here.


----------



## lisa8200

stacktester said:


> Had my 1st Kungaloosh last night. Today's my BD and I plan on having a few more tonight lol. If I don't show in April you know I turned into a drunkard and I'm living in the woods.




   Happy B-day, hopefully we'll get to the fort at the same time before your next one.


----------



## lisa8200

2goofycampers said:


> this thread is about anything for anybody, all are welcome.  no hijacking here.




   Oh yeah, I forgot which thread I was in . See what happens when you don't pay attention..hey,,,hey ,,, over here,,, I said,,,,, see what happens when you don't pay attention.....


----------



## Brer Bear

lisa8200 said:


> Not trying to Hightjack but I just noticed you are in Kingsport . I lived ther for a couple of years ( 97-99 ).I do miss it from time to time..
> 
> Mike



Not a lot has changed!  Nice place to raise a family, but not a lot of excitement either!


----------



## Brer Bear

I took my DS 15 and one of his friends to the Hurt/Seether/Breaking Benjamin/3 Days Grace concert last night. Man do I feel OLD! I did run into a guy with a mullet wearing an Iron Maiden T-Shirt...ah nostalgia! 

There is simply no way for a 40 year old to look "cool" in a horde of teens and twenty somethings. The few I saw who tried, simply looked...creepy! 

It was my DS's first concert and we had a blast. I had heard all the other bands before, but the opener "HURT" I hadn't heard...pretty good!

Ready to go to WDW and FW where I'll blend in with the other old pack mules!


----------



## HappyCamper87

2goofycampers said:


> BigDaddyRog,,I would like to raise my cup to you at this time. I started reading the Dis.boards several months ago,long before I joined. I could only think what great fun it was to read. Needless to say I enjoyed the wonderful whimsical antics of words that flowed from you, always in fun, giving much laughter and also helping folks with their questions and situations. I ,as I'm sure many others, always looked forward to you on the Dis.boards. It' is a shame that  some people are so easily offended , I for one am not one of those.   Hopefully, the powers that, be won't be as hard on you, as you are expecting.   You da man !......Mr



I 2nd Mr. Goofy!!

You are Da-Man!!!

I've only been here for 6 days and you've already lent your ear and support!


----------



## Mr Man

Brer Bear said:


> I took my DS 15 and one of his friends to the Hurt/Seether/Breaking Benjamin/3 Days Grace concert last night. Man do I feel OLD! I did run into a guy with a mullet wearing an Iron Maiden T-Shirt...ah nostalgia!
> 
> There is simply no way for a 40 year old to look "cool" in a horde of teens and twenty somethings. The few I saw who tried, simply looked...creepy!
> 
> It was my DS's first concert and we had a blast. I had heard all the other bands before, but the opener "HURT" I hadn't heard...pretty good!
> 
> Ready to go to WDW and FW where I'll blend in with the other old pack mules!


 
Yes, it's a different world at concerts nowadays......I woulda yelled out "Play some Skynard" and "Yabba Dabba Dooh" at inappropriate times during the show just to give the kids something to think about (and to ensure they leave the "crazy old man' alone at the concert).

How come noone does "solos" anymore. I remember how fun it was trying to figure out who's turn it was to solo on which song.......who can forget drum solos......and bass solos?  Funniest 3 minutes ever.......

I need to watch Spinal Tap today.......and crunk it up to 11.


----------



## lisa8200

Mr Man said:


> Yes, it's a different world at concerts nowadays......
> 
> I need to watch Spinal Tap today.......and crunk it up to 11.



Why not make 10 louder,,,,,because this one goes to 11  

   Mike


----------



## 2goofycampers

Brer Bear said:


> I took my DS 15 and one of his friends to the Hurt/Seether/Breaking Benjamin/3 Days Grace concert last night. Man do I feel OLD! I did run into a guy with a mullet wearing an Iron Maiden T-Shirt...ah nostalgia!
> 
> There is simply no way for a 40 year old to look "cool" in a horde of teens and twenty somethings. The few I saw who tried, simply looked...creepy!
> 
> It was my DS's first concert and we had a blast. I had heard all the other bands before, but the opener "HURT" I hadn't heard...pretty good!
> 
> Ready to go to WDW and FW where I'll blend in with the other old pack mules!


 think you feel old. I have never heard of any of those bands.


----------



## DisneyDramaQueen

2goofycampers said:


> think you feel old. I have never heard of any of those bands.



Don't feel bad. I'm 11 and I've only heard of three days grace.  And still, I've only heard one of their songs.  Teenagers are just the first ones to hear about any band.


----------



## terri01p

DisneyDramaQueen said:


> Don't feel bad. I'm 11 and I've only heard of three days grace.  And still, I've only heard one of their songs.  Teenagers are just the first ones to hear about any band.




DDQ...let me ask you something...do you ever play computer games? Have you ever played the Nancy Drew game series ?


----------



## Brer Bear

Mr Man said:


> Yes, it's a different world at concerts nowadays......I woulda yelled out "Play some Skynard" and "Yabba Dabba Dooh" at inappropriate times during the show just to give the kids something to think about (and to ensure they leave the "crazy old man' alone at the concert).
> 
> How come noone does "solos" anymore. I remember how fun it was trying to figure out who's turn it was to solo on which song.......who can forget drum solos......and bass solos?  Funniest 3 minutes ever.......
> 
> I need to watch Spinal Tap today.......and crunk it up to 11.



I was wondering where the solo's were!!?  The really weird thing was Breaking Benjamin did a little medley that had AC/DC and "Master of Puppets" instrumentals?! 3 Days Grace broke into Filter's "Nice Shot" in the middle of one of their songs. Some of the members of the 4 different bands came out and played with each other on some songs...really different than 20 years ago when the opening act was usually some local band and the headliner didn't play anything but their own stuff.  At least the "Double Viking" never goes out of style!!


----------



## Brer Bear

DisneyDramaQueen said:


> Don't feel bad. I'm 11 and I've only heard of three days grace.  And still, I've only heard one of their songs.  Teenagers are just the first ones to hear about any band.



Then their parents hear, whether they want to or not!!  LOL! 

I'm sure your mom will be able to rattle of a list of new bands in a few years, just don't make fun of her "old people music"!

My other DS is 9 and I know about Miley Cyrus/Hannah Montana, Jonas Brothers, and more about Pokemon than I care to elaborate (both sons were into it at this age)


----------



## DisneyDramaQueen

Brer Bear said:


> Then their parents hear, whether they want to or not!!  LOL!
> 
> I'm sure your mom will be able to rattle of a list of new bands in a few years, just don't make fun of her "old people music"!
> 
> My other DS is 9 and I know about Miley Cyrus/Hannah Montana, Jonas Brothers, and more about Pokemon than I care to elaborate (both sons were into it at this age)



I never make fun of my Mom's music. Well, mabye once or twice4.

I don't know anything about pokemon, but I do know quite a bit about Miley and the Jonas Brothers. I'm a bit of a disney fanatic. Disney World _is_ my fave place in the world.


----------



## auntie

BigDaddyRog said:


> How entertaining would these boards be without SOMEONE getting offended at some point??? God knows I'VE been offended...and censored,....and warned with points....Im sure I'll be burned at the stake soon!!! Apparently I need to take a disboard break since Ive been keeping SOME PEOPLE SOOO BUSY around here. Im gonna miss you guys. Look for me at the fort from May 22-June1st. Till then......think about me from time to time, and raise a virtual toast ...I'll be lurking, and fighting the urge to offend the innocent.
> One last point...if Donald's support of single moms aint Disney related, I dont know what is.





HOW entertaining?...well, not at all!   Okay granted,..you've had a rough couple of days. 
Not alone there fella!  We all get into trouble eventually. I think that it's understood that nothing you've ever posted (or what may or may not have been posted by others who shall remain nameless ) was done with malice or intended to offend anyone.  It may have..but it wasn't intended, there IS a difference.
Seriously, listen up from one you have lured into your realm of evil(your words..not mine! )...forget about the virtual toast...and the lurking, and DON"T BE A BABY!  You drag us down this virtual road with you and WHAT  you just leave us here!....Now that's LOW!. Take some time, but do return...


_____________________


----------



## DisneyDramaQueen

terri01p said:


> DDQ...let me ask you something...do you ever play computer games? Have you ever played the Nancy Drew game series ?



I do play some computer games. Although I have never played the Nancy Drews game series. My fave online game is Pirates of the Carribean online. You design how you look and get to sail around the islands. There are also a few misions to complete. You do have to pay to go beyond a certain point of the game. But the game itself is really fun. I'm more into the pirates than all of the princesses.  But I would probably like the Nancy Drew game.


----------



## terri01p

auntie said:


> HOW entertaining?...well, not at all!   Okay granted,..you've had a rough couple of days.
> Not alone there fella!  We all get into trouble eventually. I think that it's understood that nothing you've ever posted (or what may or may not have been posted by others who shall remain nameless ) was done with malice or intended to offend anyone.  It may have..but it wasn't intended, there IS a difference.
> Seriously, listen up from one you have lured into your realm of evil(your words..not mine! )...forget about the virtual toast...and the lurking, and DON"T BE A BABY!  You drag us down this virtual road with you and WHAT  you just leave us here!....Now that's LOW!. Take some time, but do return...
> 
> 
> _____________________





Yea something tells me Rog will be back with another " poll " or two before it's all over. He just can't help himself...hehe


----------



## Mr Man

Brer Bear said:


> I was wondering where the solo's were!!? The really weird thing was Breaking Benjamin did a little medley that had AC/DC and "Master of Puppets" instrumentals?! 3 Days Grace broke into Filter's "Nice Shot" in the middle of one of their songs. Some of the members of the 4 different bands came out and played with each other on some songs...really different than 20 years ago when the opening act was usually some local band and the headliner didn't play anything but their own stuff. At least the "Double Viking" never goes out of style!!


 
 

\m/ \m/

"Too much metal for one hand dude".......


----------



## terri01p

DisneyDramaQueen said:


> I do play some computer games. Although I have never played the Nancy Drews game series. My fave online game is Pirates of the Carribean online. You design how you look and get to sail around the islands. There are also a few misions to complete. You do have to pay to go beyond a certain point of the game. But the game itself is really fun. I'm more into the pirates than all of the princesses.  But I would probably like the Nancy Drew game.





My dd ( before she got married ) use to play Nancy Drew, they are role playing games... there is about 19 of them out, and they are SO MUCH fun if you like role playing, they are not girley...girley per-say they are more of a  detective role playing game a little scary but not to bad...take a look at some of them next time your in Walmart ...fun ...fun....fun, yea did I say fun. My favorite is ghost dogs of moon lake...hehe


----------



## DisneyDramaQueen

terri01p said:


> My dd ( before she got married ) use to play Nancy Drew, they are role playing games... there is about 19 of them out, and they are SO MUCH fun if you like role playing, they are not girley...girley per-say they are more of a  detective role playing game a little scary but not to bad...take a look at some of them next time your in Walmart ...fun ...fun....fun, yea did I say fun. My favorite is ghost dogs of moon lake...hehe



I'll look for it the next time that I'm at target or something. I don't really like wal-mart much at all. But I will look for the games. Thanks for telling me about them!


----------



## Kimbere

PolynesianPixie said:


> Kungaloosh:
> 
> The official Fort Wilderness Libation
> 
> 1/4 C rum
> 
> 1/4 C Blackberry Brandy
> 
> 1/4 C Strawberry Daqueri Mix
> 
> 1/4 C Orange Juice
> 
> 
> Mix in a magic bullet (a blender will do) with enough ice to make it slushy.  Enjoy!!!!



Oh, that sounds YUMMY!!  I guess I better get the camper stocked for our trip.  We leave in 11 days!!


----------



## Kimbere

How many posts do you need in order to be able to attach pics??  I want to be able to do my trip reports with pics when we get back.


----------



## DisneyDramaQueen

Kimbere said:


> How many posts do you need in order to be able to attach pics??  I want to be able to do my trip reports with pics when we get back.



I don't think that there is any limit. By the way, I'm polynesianpixie's daughter. I'm only 11 but I know a lot about the dis boards from my Mom.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

DisneyDramaQueen said:


> I don't think that there is any limit. By the way, I'm polynesianpixie's daughter. I'm only 11 but I know a lot about the dis boards from my Mom.



Okay guys, clean up the act.  PP has let her daughter on board - I can't believe she trusts us this much.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ftwildernessguy said:


> Okay guys, clean up the act.  PP has let her daughter on board - I can't believe she trusts us this much.



Trust you!!!????  

Of course, it helps that I am looking over her shoulder most of the time  


BTW, FtWGuy, she has asked me to make her a non-alcoholic Kungaloosh


----------



## ftwildernessguy

That's doable, but won't have the same kick I guess.  You may have to think of some suitable substitututes for the rum and brandy


----------



## DisneyDramaQueen

I didn't ask for one, I just asked if it was possible to make one.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

You could toss in some raspberry juice, and maybe some rum flavoring or just leave the rum flavoring out all together


----------



## LarryJ

Just remember once the post count gets too high, somewhere under 4,000 or the page count too high it will be locked and die ... I can't remember the exact numbers but I think the posts is around 3,500 so enjoy while it lasts.

Larry


----------



## ftwildernessguy

LarryJ said:


> Just remember once the post count gets too high, somewhere under 4,000 or the page count too high it will be locked and die ... I can't remember the exact numbers but I think the posts is around 3,500 so enjoy while it lasts.
> 
> Larry



Ah, we'll just start a new one


----------



## JCJRSmith

Brer Bear said:


> At least the "Double Viking" never goes out of style!!




The Double Viking?  You mean this:  http://howtobeamegastar.com/floppie/

Sound and video, but clean.


----------



## Brer Bear

JCJRSmith said:


> The Double Viking?  You mean this:  http://howtobeamegastar.com/floppie/
> 
> Sound and video, but clean.




 So my expressions of teen angst have been reduced to a historical comedy routine?!?!


----------



## ynottony99

*Just as we crossed under the interchange for Hwy 429 on I-4 on our way into FW Thursday, I had my first blow out on the TT.  We had stopped at the Rest Area just minutes before, and the tires looked fine, and were cool.  Of course I didn't see the blowout, but passing drivers were waving and honking. I looked in the mirror and could see the flat tire and lots of smoke.  I pulled off on the shoulder just a few yards ahead of a family with a blow out their 5th wheel.  He said he had just checked his tires before leaving Tampa.  We agreed something must have been in the road, but who knows.   My smoke detector was going off inside the TT, but had  no damage to the TT except for the tire which just came all apart.  His tore up his brake wiring and some of his moulding on the side of the rig.   He thought he had everything he needed to change a tire, but didn't have the correct lug wrench.  Happily I have a 4 way that fit his too.  Could've been much worse, (I have heard of some having the tire pound right through the floor of the rig), and only delayed us a half hour or so. I went to Camping World on Saturday while my Dd took her nephew to the pool, and got a new tire and looked through the 'toy store'.  I ended up changing it in the overflow lot before we headed home.  *


----------



## PolynesianPixie

auntie said:


> HOW entertaining?...well, not at all!   Okay granted,..you've had a rough couple of days.
> Not alone there fella!  We all get into trouble eventually. I think that it's understood that nothing you've ever posted (or what may or may not have been posted by others who shall remain nameless ) was done with malice or intended to offend anyone.  It may have..but it wasn't intended, there IS a difference.
> Seriously, listen up from one you have lured into your realm of evil(your words..not mine! )...forget about the virtual toast...and the lurking, and DON"T BE A BABY!  You drag us down this virtual road with you and WHAT  you just leave us here!....Now that's LOW!. Take some time, but do return...
> 
> 
> _____________________




Ditto!  Low, man!  I tell you low!!!!!  You don't want to be *Low*, now do you?

We miss you.  I actually read a post a little while ago and thought "Rog could answer that one!"  Oh.....he's not going to answer it because he is hiding out!  Come out come out wherever you are!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

Tony, sorry we missed you, Thurs night we got stuck at relatives house until late, and saw your note when we got back.  Drove by your site Fri before we left, but you weren't there,  we wanted to stay friday night, but office said they were full.  Were there any openings that night, I know the whole 1900 loop was empty when we left.

We got home tonight at about 5.  No problems.  Will talk to everyone later.

John


----------



## Rhonda

Hi everyone!  I'm back from cruising!  We had a fantastic time in the Eastern Caribbean on the Mariner of the Seas.   

So, wow, what in the world happened when I was gone??  Somebody catch me up!


----------



## RvUsa

Welcome back, we just got back to the house too.  I hope someone tells you what happened so I can figure it out.

John


----------



## daddyscooltv

RvUsa said:


> Tony, sorry we missed you, Thurs night we got stuck at relatives house until late, and saw your note when we got back.  Drove by your site Fri before we left, but you weren't there,  we wanted to stay friday night, but office said they were full.  Were there any openings that night, I know the whole 1900 loop was empty when we left.
> 
> We got home tonight at about 5.  No problems.  Will talk to everyone later.
> 
> John



We were in 835 and Friday night there was an empty site right next to us! See I even have proof!!


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Mr Man said:


> I was thinking about getting that done myself......  Only thing I need to know is, does a "Feel-ostomy" hurt?  or do I just feel nothing?



I thought that was part of being a man??  You mean you have to go through a procedure to get that done???   HMMMMMM


----------



## clkelley

Rhonda said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm back from cruising!  We had a fantastic time in the Eastern Caribbean on the Mariner of the Seas.
> 
> So, wow, what in the world happened when I was gone??  Somebody catch me up!



Several of us were just having way too much fun and silliness on Saturday morning, and as momma always said "It's fun until somebody gets hurt".  Your esteemed comoderator can probably fill you in on the exact details. (Oh, please email me when you get back to work.  You've been assigned my latest reservation. I want to make sure they sent you all the right notes)


----------



## auntie

Rhonda said:


> Hi everyone!  I'm back from cruising!  We had a fantastic time in the Eastern Caribbean on the Mariner of the Seas.
> 
> So, wow, what in the world happened when I was gone??  Somebody catch me up!




Nothing..not a thing..totally good, quiet..really quiet. In fact. you should take another cruise next week..it's all good here..not to worry. Right guys? Tell her.....everything's good...we're ALL good. A regular love fest. 



_____________________________


----------



## Gatordad

If Rog is done, so am I.  His pure genius cannot be matched by anyone, although Jim comes pretty close.  Rog, I swear, if you drop us, I'll drive my golf cart, (because my truck is a piece of junk) and thwop you in the head.    the good news, is that it will take me 2 months to get to LA, so you have a head start to hide.


This thread shall never die.
If they lock it at 3500, I will eat the internet.


We just got back from Sea World.  I like it better than the stupid magic kingdom, they serve beer there.


----------



## ynottony99

RvUsa said:


> Tony, sorry we missed you, Thurs night we got stuck at relatives house until late, and saw your note when we got back.  Drove by your site Fri before we left, but you weren't there,  we wanted to stay friday night, but office said they were full.  Were there any openings that night, I know the whole 1900 loop was empty when we left.
> 
> We got home tonight at about 5.  No problems.  Will talk to everyone later.
> 
> John



*Yeah, there were lots of sites empty Friday.  We were gone most of the day Friday.  Partly at MK, partly getting a new tire for the TT.  Glad you made it home safe and sound!!!!*


----------



## ynottony99

Gatordad said:


> If Rog is done, so am I.  His pure genius cannot be matched by anyone, although Jim comes pretty close.  Rog, I swear, if you drop us, I'll drive my golf cart, (because my truck is a piece of junk) and thwop you in the head.    the good news, is that it will take me 2 months to get to LA, so you have a head start to hide.
> 
> 
> This thread shall never die.
> If they lock it at 3500, I will eat the internet.
> 
> 
> We just got back from Sea World.  I like it better than the stupid magic kingdom, they serve beer there.



*So was that trip to Beer World, a day trip or were you at FW????*


----------



## ynottony99

*Wow!!! Talk about quick results!!!!   I love the calender sticky!!!!!  

In fact that calls for........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























*


----------



## ynottony99

*Wow almost to 2900!!!!*


----------



## ynottony99

*I can do this, but somehow it feels like cheating.  Hmmmmmmmmmm, what would Rog do?????????*


----------



## ynottony99

*Ok, I know someone could swoop in and steal it away from me.  Must'nt lose my nerve...........steady........steady.......*


----------



## ynottony99

G]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	























*2900*


----------



## ynottony99

*And yet I feel so empty inside.   Goodnight.*


----------



## JCJRSmith

Brer Bear said:


> So my expressions of teen angst have been reduced to a historical comedy routine?!?!



See what happens when we get older?


----------



## Kimbere

ynottony99 said:


> *Just as we crossed under the interchange for Hwy 429 on I-4 on our way into FW Thursday, I had my first blow out on the TT.  We had stopped at the Rest Area just minutes before, and the tires looked fine, and were cool.  Of course I didn't see the blowout, but passing drivers were waving and honking. I looked in the mirror and could see the flat tire and lots of smoke.  I pulled off on the shoulder just a few yards ahead of a family with a blow out their 5th wheel.  He said he had just checked his tires before leaving Tampa.  We agreed something must have been in the road, but who knows.   My smoke detector was going off inside the TT, but had  no damage to the TT except for the tire which just came all apart.  His tore up his brake wiring and some of his moulding on the side of the rig.   He thought he had everything he needed to change a tire, but didn't have the correct lug wrench.  Happily I have a 4 way that fit his too.  Could've been much worse, (I have heard of some having the tire pound right through the floor of the rig), and only delayed us a half hour or so. I went to Camping World on Saturday while my Dd took her nephew to the pool, and got a new tire and looked through the 'toy store'.  I ended up changing it in the overflow lot before we headed home.  *



Yikes!!  We've not had a blowout yet and I hope it doesn't ever happen.  To be so close to arrival to be delayed would just suck!  Glad to hear everything turned out alright and you even got a trip to the "toy store" out of it!


----------



## clkelley

Those blowouts can be nasty.  A fellow T@B owner had TWO blowouts on a trip last summer.  The first one killed the wheel well and some of the interior cabinets.  The next one a few hundred miles later killed the other wheel well, the cabinets on that side, and most of his electrical system. 

They had the tires analyzed after it was over, but could not find any defect.  The investigators attributed it to extreme heat.  He was parked at a Casino parking lot in Vegas for about 3 days and this was in August.


----------



## RvUsa

Ok for a complete explanation of the rog thing, please see my post on the will rog return thread. 

Tony, I was really depressed that we missed each other, I would have loved to meet more dis'rs because it will be a while before we get back to the fort.

Gatordad, sorry to hear about your truck, that sucks.  My last truck was always in the shop, that is why we traded it in on the new POS.

Why would the fort say they were booked up and not let us stay 1 more night?  It doesn't make sense.  OH well we are home now and time to start planning the next trip.   First thing, pick a bank to rob to pay for the fuel!


----------



## ntsammy5

Thanks for the clarification John.

BTW, the ECV worked out well for you?  You should post something on the disABILITIES board.


----------



## 2goofycampers

did something happen to tungpo and lawnspecialities ?  haven't posted in a while.....


----------



## RvUsa

Holy Crap, were dropping like flies!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

2goofycampers said:


> did something happen to tungpo and lawnspecialities ?  haven't posted in a while.....



I don't know about Tungpo and Lawnspecialties.  But since we're keeping tabs on people I guess I'll let you know about CottontailCurl in case you all start wondering why she hasn't posted in awhile.  There is a possibility that her husband will be deployed soon, so she is spending a lot of QT with her family.  The Dis boards just hasn't been top priority lately.  Maybe Momaloya can drop her a note of support?


----------



## des1954

​ 

This is frappin fantastic!!!​


----------



## RvUsa

Ok, I am back and no one is uselessly chit chatting.....  I want to state it now for all to see....

I WILL GET POST 3000!!

just thought I would let everyone know.


----------



## proudmomof4

des1954 said:


> ​
> 
> This is frappin fantastic!!!​



I absolutely LOVE that movie.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

PolynesianPixie said:


> I don't know about Tungpo and Lawnspecialties.  But since we're keeping tabs on people I guess I'll let you know about CottontailCurl in case you all start wondering why she hasn't posted in awhile.  There is a possibility that her husband will be deployed soon, so she is spending a lot of QT with her family.  The Dis boards just hasn't been top priority lately.  Maybe Momaloya can drop her a note of support?



Tungpo just retired and went STRAIGHT to work at his new garage...I spoke with him very briefly on the phone and he said he doesnt have internet access their yet.


----------



## RvUsa

So glad you are back.  I would have hated to leave if you didn't come back.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

des1954 said:


> *Oh, no you don't, Roger!!! We need you and your delightfully devilish sense of humor around here.*
> 
> *Please don't go away! We wuv you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Have you gotten the message that we want you around here????*


Deb.....I LOVE YOU!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr Man

des1954 said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> This is frappin fantastic!!!​


 
This is great.  (Save as: C:My Pictures/Yoink!.jpg)

Must.... find.... way..... to use this in a different post......


----------



## Gatordad

he's back, where's my lighter and bottle rockets.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Use mine, their still in the window sill upstairs!!!


----------



## lisa8200

I've posted more in the past 48 hrs than I did the previous 4-8 months..Maybe I'll be 3000...or maybe I'll just impersonate 3000...
Mike


----------



## DisneyDramaQueen

I want to have the 3,000th post. I'm the new girl. I deserve it! Just kidding! Although I would like to have that post.

Random smiles!:


----------



## DisneyDramaQueen

JCJRSmith said:


> See what happens when we get older?



The princess bride is one of the best movies ever!!!!! That is so funny!


----------



## DisneyDramaQueen

ftwildernessguy said:


> You could toss in some raspberry juice, and maybe some rum flavoring or just leave the rum flavoring out all together



Hey FTW guy, my Mom is making me a non-achoholic kungaloosh right now. She is going to forget the rum or rum flavoring all together. I don't think I'll miss it too much. The flavor of rum doesn't sound very appealing to me. Surprising isn't it? LOL.


----------



## Gatordad

this is just wrong in so many different ways.


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> this is just wrong in so many different ways.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> this is just wrong in so many different ways.



It is NOT wrong!!!!  I'm not going to give my daughter rum!  Sheesh!



BTW, I made Kungaloosh with strawberry daqueri mix, orange juice and raspberry lemonade to give it a little kick.  It turned out a little sweeter than the original, but still completely yummy.


----------



## LONE-STAR

BigDaddyRog said:


> Tungpo just retired and went STRAIGHT to work at his new garage...I spoke with him very briefly on the phone and he said he doesnt have internet access their yet.



Good to have you back ROG. What did Tungpo retire from? I thought he owned his own GC shop.


----------



## RvUsa

I had to make virgin kungalooshes while I was at the fort every time I made them,  for my Ds and his cousin.  And for my friends wife who is pregnant.  I just left out the alcohol and used some Raspberry mix with the strawberry.  It tasted pretty good.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> I had to make virgin kungalooshes while I was at the fort every time I made them,  for my Ds and his cousin.  And for my friends wife who is pregnant.  I just left out the alcohol and used some Raspberry mix with the strawberry.  It tasted pretty good.



It's official!!!  Raspberry is the way to go when your Kungaloosh is dry!


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> It is NOT wrong!!!!  I'm not going to give my daughter rum!  Sheesh!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I made Kungaloosh with strawberry daqueri mix, orange juice and raspberry lemonade to give it a little kick.  It turned out a little sweeter than the original, but still completely yummy.



no the fact that she's posting here.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

It *is *a family forum.


----------



## kc5grw

DisneyDramaQueen said:


> The princess bride is one of the best movies ever!!!!! That is so funny!


 
Inconceivable!!


----------



## poohbearwithme




----------



## BigDaddyRog

poohbearwithme said:


>


na-oh dat dare am sum funny!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

LONE-STAR said:


> Good to have you back ROG. What did Tungpo retire from? I thought he owned his own GC shop.



He worked for the city in Ft Lauderdale...I have no idea what he actually did, though. But hes full time golf cart man now.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

My sister's ex was thrown in jail today for not paying child support.  She's thrilled.  He was a real catch.


----------



## Gatordad

he sounds like it, was he a priest and she a nun?


----------



## Gatordad

a lot of posts, but i can make 3000


----------



## Gatordad

62 to go


----------



## tinah159

I"ll help you


----------



## Gatordad

cool


----------



## Gatordad

lookie there, only 60 to go


----------



## Gatordad

ooops, 58


----------



## Gatordad

57


----------



## Gatordad

56


----------



## Gatordad

55 where is all my help?


----------



## Gatordad

This is getting quite useless


----------



## des1954

Rog came back!!! 

 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb096_ZNxmk762YYUS&utm_id=7924


----------



## des1954

48


----------



## des1954

This forum requires that I wait 40 seconds between posts??? 

49


----------



## des1954

This should be 2950!!

I can't sleep!


----------



## des1954

PolynesianPixie said:


> It is NOT wrong!!!! I'm not going to give my daughter rum! Sheesh!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I made Kungaloosh with strawberry daqueri mix, orange juice and raspberry lemonade to give it a little kick. It turned out a little sweeter than the original, but still completely yummy.


 
Ami... You are the MOM!!! Making you daughter "Virgin Kungaloosh" & making her feel at home on this forum! How cool are you??

Is this a covert operation you planned? Getting DD hooked on Kungaloosh & the Disboard so she can team up with you against DH to harrass him into more FtW trips??




http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb113_ZNxmk762YYUS&utm_id=7921


----------



## des1954

On another thread BDD inquired of Bradisgoofy:

_"Brad...what is *"Hi Dad" soup*?"_

Answer:

It's a special recipe to help dad's get thru the day; otherwise known as:
_"High Dad Soup"_

It includes 11 herbs & spices. Beer is used as the broth! (I can't include the really special ingredient for fear of getting a warning.)


----------



## des1954

It's now 0400 , and I've been awake since 0230. I think I'll try going back to bed only to get up at 0630.  Blech...I hate insomnia!!


----------



## des1954

Wow! It's now 0730! Rise & shine everyone!!


----------



## des1954

This should be 2955.


----------



## des1954

Only 44 more to go after this post to reach 3000!

Who will be the winner???


----------



## Gatordad

the winner is the one who brings the internet to a standstill.


----------



## Kimbere

How many more now!


----------



## Gatordad

41


----------



## seabee

I guess I could post this here  Does anyone know if there are any Disboards merchandise, or camping forum merchandise available? Maybe a Fort Fiend T-shirt. Or Disboard T-shirt or hats? Just curious. I would like to get something to sport at the fort the next time we are down. Thanks.


----------



## RvUsa

what # is this?


----------



## RvUsa

I told you I would get 3000, but I might not be here, got to take DS to skating


----------



## RvUsa

But I am gonna give it a try


----------



## RvUsa

darn 40 second rule, lets see....


----------



## Kimbere

Useless fact of the day:

Many years ago, a fish was caught that was 33 inches long and seemed to be heavier than it should. When they cut the fish, fishermen found a full of bottle of ale inside it.

Guess he was thirsty!


----------



## RvUsa

35 x 40 seconds = 1400 seconds  = 23 minutes and I have to leave in 20 hmmmm


----------



## RvUsa

oooh, I just got my 400th post


----------



## RvUsa

Come on kimbre help me out.


----------



## RvUsa

31 to go.....


----------



## RvUsa

30 to go


----------



## RvUsa

Well this is no fun at all by myself, where is the sport in it???


----------



## RvUsa

how many now?


----------



## RvUsa

I quit, someone else is gonna get it dang it.


----------



## Kimbere

29 to go...


----------



## Kimbere

I'm going for my 70th post....someone stop me before it gets out of hand!


----------



## Kimbere

27 more.....where is everyone??


----------



## Gatordad

only a few more to go


----------



## 2goofycampers

2977


----------



## 2goofycampers

oops gatordad beat me to it


----------



## DisneyCampers

Can the new person play?


----------



## 2goofycampers

sure


----------



## Kimbere

getting closer....


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

seabee said:


> I guess I could post this here  Does anyone know if there are any Disboards merchandise, or camping forum merchandise available? Maybe a Fort Fiend T-shirt. Or Disboard T-shirt or hats? Just curious. I would like to get something to sport at the fort the next time we are down. Thanks.



The DIS Unplugged has a store but I don't know of any others. 
Here's the link:
http://www.cafepress.com/disunplugged


----------



## 2goofycampers

how's the weather ladies    ......... Denise


----------



## DisneyCampers

This board is keeping me from training with my barrel horse.


----------



## DisneyCampers

Wonderful warm FLorida day outside. Wish I was at the Fort.


----------



## 2goofycampers

DisneyCampers said:


> This board is keeping me from training with my barrel horse.



you have a horse made out of a barrell  ??


----------



## Kimbere

2goofycampers said:


> how's the weather ladies    ......... Denise




Cold here in Michigan....19 degrees to be exact, and sunny today.    I'm SOOOOOO sick of winter already!  We hit the road in 9 days to head to the Ft....and I'm so excited for warm weather!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Kimbere said:


> Cold here in Michigan....19 degrees to be exact, and sunny today.    I'm SOOOOOO sick of winter already!  We hit the road in 9 days to head to the Ft....and I'm so excited for warm weather!



I'm in Tennessee, right by the I-24 stop and take me with you....


----------



## Gatordad

what a lovely day in Wesley Chapel, FL.


----------



## Gatordad

If I went to the Fort, it'd have to be via bicycle.


----------



## DisneyCampers

Just need to up my post count.


----------



## Kimbere

Gatordad said:


> If I went to the Fort, it'd have to be via bicycle.



Truck not fixed yet?


----------



## 2goofycampers

Gatordad said:


> If I went to the Fort, it'd have to be via bicycle.



Me too I am still waiting on my new rear end.........in the Dodge that is...


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

It's a dreary day here in North Alabama.


----------



## Kimbere

DisneyCampers said:


> Just need to up my post count.



Bree, you train horses?  My daughter and I both love them.  I'm actually taking her horseback riding for her 1st time ever at the Fort while we're there.  She's very excited!


----------



## Kimbere

2goofycampers said:


> Me too I am still waiting on my new rear end.........in the Dodge that is...



Glad you clarified that!   I'd love a new rear end.....


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by seabee
> I guess I could post this here Does anyone know if there are any Disboards merchandise, or camping forum merchandise available? Maybe a Fort Fiend T-shirt. Or Disboard T-shirt or hats? Just curious. I would like to get something to sport at the fort the next time we are down. Thanks.



The DIS Unplugged has a store but I don't know of any others. 
Here's the link:
http://www.cafepress.com/disunplugged
__________________


----------



## Kimbere

2998


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Is it 3000?


----------



## Kimbere

3000


----------



## 2goofycampers

here goes


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

I got it! What do I win....White Castle burgers?


----------



## 2goofycampers

congrats tent camping mom


----------



## DisneyCampers

Kimbere said:


> Bree, you train horses?  My daughter and I both love them.  I'm actually taking her horseback riding for her 1st time ever at the Fort while we're there.  She's very excited!



I just train for barrels. Me and DD 8 barrel race and my DH also rides. THat will be alot of fun riding at FW.


----------



## Kimbere

Tent Camping Mom said:


> I got it! What do I win....White Castle burgers?



Oh, you snuck in there while I was waiting my 40 seconds to post!!


----------



## Kimbere

Ohhhhh, I've earned my ears!   I'm offically a Mouseketeer now!


----------



## Gatordad

congrats on being a mooseketeer.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

> *Originally Posted by seabee *
> I guess I could post this here Does anyone know if there are any Disboards merchandise, or camping forum merchandise available? Maybe a Fort Fiend T-shirt. Or Disboard T-shirt or hats? Just curious. I would like to get something to sport at the fort the next time we are down. Thanks.



We made tshirts from the "Creative DISigns" forums.....here's a link:
Creative DISigns

Theres some really good work on there. I even made a few designs of my own after seeing how much fun it looked like.


----------



## RvUsa

Kimbere said:


> Cold here in Michigan....19 degrees to be exact, and sunny today.    I'm SOOOOOO sick of winter already!  We hit the road in 9 days to head to the Ft....and I'm so excited for warm weather!



As a family that just went from the tundra, to 85 degree fl back to the tundra, get in contact with you family doc and make sure they will call in scripts to Fl if you need them,  we all got strep throat as soon as we got there.. Last trip I got pnuemonia, and dw got broncial infection.  It is just the sudden change in weather I think.  Just some advice.  Hope you have as great a time as we did.

John


----------



## RvUsa

See if it wasn't for my 25 post to get you past 3000, I could have got it when I got home.  Well on to 4000.

John


----------



## auntie

RvUsa said:


> As a family that just went from the tundra, to 85 degree fl back to the tundra, get in contact with you family doc and make sure they will call in scripts to Fl if you need them,  we all got strep throat as soon as we got there.. Last trip I got pnuemonia, and dw got broncial infection.  It is just the sudden change in weather I think.  Just some advice.  Hope you have as great a time as we did.
> 
> John




Did you try using the dr. that comes to the room..or the site in the case of FW. My son was sick with strep a few years back, and we called. They actually come with Amoxicillian(sp?). He needed something else, but even that, they just called it in, and it was delivered to the front desk of the WL. It was a bit expensive, but we didn't have to take him anywhere, and at least we had medication. Our dr.s won't call in a perscription without seeing the patient, unless it's a renewal or some sort.


We've also used the walk-in medical facility in Lake Buena Vista, and it was GREAT. I had a sinus infection, and we easily had a prescription filled and I was better in a couple of days.


----------



## Shannone1

auntie said:


> Did you try using the dr. that comes to the room..or the site in the case of FW. My son was sick with strep a few years back, and we called. They actually come with Amoxicillian(sp?). He actually needed something else, but even that, they just called it in, and it was delivered to the front desk of the WL. It was a bit expensive, but we didn't have to take him anywhere, and at least we had medication. Our dr.s won't call in a perscription without seeing the patient, unless it's a renewal or some sort.
> 
> 
> We've also used the walk-in facility medical facility in Lake Buena Vista, and it was GREAT. I had a sinus infection, and we easily had a prescription filled and I was better in a couple of days.



Great thing to know...thanks !!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

des1954 said:


> Ami... You are the MOM!!! Making you daughter "Virgin Kungaloosh" & making her feel at home on this forum! How cool are you??
> 
> Is this a covert operation you planned? Getting DD hooked on Kungaloosh & the Disboard so she can team up with you against DH to harrass him into more FtW trips??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb113_ZNxmk762YYUS&utm_id=7921



  I always knew you were smart, Deb!  Yes, covert operation!  You see, it starts like this:

*(planting the seed)*

DW-Wasn't that the most wonderful trip to Disney EVER?!

DD- Yes!  I can't wait to go back!!!

*One month later:*

DD- Daddy?  Didn't we have the greatest time riding our bikes around FW?  That was the greatest vacation!

Dad ponders

*One month later:*

DW- Oh I am so ready to go back to Disney {sigh}

Thought enters dad's subconcious

Meanwhile, all the DDs and DW find hidden Mickey's EVERYWHERE!

This also enters Dad's subconcious.

*While Mom and Dad are out on a romantic date:*

DH- You know, I'm not sure why I am saying this, but...I kind of want to go back to Disney.  But only if we can stay at FW!

DW-  


Yes, I *am* evil.  But it kind of works for me!


----------



## happy_redhead

I'm working on the same dialogue with my DH right now!

Our only regret about the last 10 day trip in October was that we didn't spend enough time in Fort Wilderness!

But we did leave a few stones unturned.....so it's time to go back!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

happy_redhead said:


> I'm working on the same dialogue with my DH right now!
> 
> Our only regret about the last 10 day trip in October was that we didn't spend enough time in Fort Wilderness!
> 
> But we did leave a few stones unturned.....so it's time to go back!



Hey, I think I saw you there last October - you were that red head that was always smiling.


----------



## clkelley

Kimbere said:


> Ohhhhh, I've earned my ears!   I'm offically a Mouseketeer now!



MOUSE-KE-T@Bs are more fun


----------



## BigDaddyRog

PolynesianPixie said:


> I always knew you were smart, Deb!  Yes, covert operation!  You see, it starts like this:
> 
> *(planting the seed)*
> 
> DW-Wasn't that the most wonderful trip to Disney EVER?!
> 
> DD- Yes!  I can't wait to go back!!!
> 
> *One month later:*
> 
> DD- Daddy?  Didn't we have the greatest time riding our bikes around FW?  That was the greatest vacation!
> 
> Dad ponders
> 
> *One month later:*
> 
> DW- Oh I am so ready to go back to Disney {sigh}
> 
> Thought enters dad's subconcious
> 
> Meanwhile, all the DDs and DW find hidden Mickey's EVERYWHERE!
> 
> This also enters Dad's subconcious.
> 
> *While Mom and Dad are out on a romantic date:*
> 
> DH- You know, I'm not sure why I am saying this, but...I kind of want to go back to Disney.  But only if we can stay at FW!
> 
> DW-
> 
> 
> Yes, I *am* evil.  But it kind of works for me!




How is it that a female hasnt already conquered world domination???? On the other hand...they probably have and us guys are too stupid to know it!!!


----------



## JCJRSmith

BigDaddyRog said:


> How is it that a female hasnt already conquered world domination???? On the other hand...they probably have and us guys are too stupid to know it!!!



There is a reason I refer to my wife as She Who Must Be Obeyed.


----------



## JCJRSmith

There are now over 3000 posts in this thread.  What I find even more amazing is that there are almost *FIFTY EIGHT THOUSAND* views of this thread.


----------



## ntsammy5

Good grief.  I had to go back 5 pages to pick up where I left off.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

happy_redhead said:


> I'm working on the same dialogue with my DH right now!
> 
> Our only regret about the last 10 day trip in October was that we didn't spend enough time in Fort Wilderness!
> 
> But we did leave a few stones unturned.....so it's time to go back!



Leaving stones unturned!  That is always part of the master plan!   


P.S.  I'm a happy redhead, too  kind of hard to tell from my dark picture though, I'll have to change it sometime.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> How is it that a female hasnt already conquered world domination???? On the other hand...they probably have and us guys are too stupid to know it!!!



Oh you simple simple man


----------



## DisneyCampers

Just added 3 more days to my June trip At DH request Now I get to go and modify my ticker


----------



## PolynesianPixie

DisneyCampers said:


> Just added 3 more days to my June trip At DH request Now I get to go and modify my ticker



 

whooo hooooo!  Ticker modification is the BEST!  Well, when you are adding days, anyway!


----------



## RvUsa

I deleted my ticker yesterday,


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> Leaving stones unturned!  That is always part of the master plan!
> 
> 
> P.S.  I'm a happy redhead, too  kind of hard to tell from my dark picture though, I'll have to change it sometime.




redhead?  I've never seen a redhead nun.


----------



## seabee

BigDaddyRog said:


> We made tshirts from the "Creative DISigns" forums.....here's a link:
> Creative DISigns
> 
> Theres some really good work on there. I even made a few designs of my own after seeing how much fun it looked like.




Those were great! I will have to play with my photoshop and see what I can come up with. I want to get something a little more "Fort-ified" lol. Do you know of where I could find some good clip art or something? Thanks for the help!


----------



## RvUsa

I have some of the ones used on here on my site if you want to look, they are at the bottom of the page.  www.RvUsa.Org


----------



## seabee

RvUsa said:


> I have some of the ones used on here on my site if you want to look, they are at the bottom of the page.  www.RvUsa.Org



Thanks!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I have this that may be suitable for a shirt design if you tweaked around with some sorta background or something......





I have a couple of more that I might be able to find, I'll give a good look through my harddrive.

WOW...its not that pixilated on my computer!!!!!


----------



## des1954

PolynesianPixie said:


> Yes, I *am* evil. But it kind of works for me!


 
Evil???? No way!!

Resourceful???  Yes, WAY!!!


----------



## RvUsa

Hey Rodger, email me the files if you want, and I will put them on the fort page.  I still haven't got your answer on the newsletter yet, are ya still interested?  Let me know, as well as if you want me to get you the globes for the mickey light.

John


----------



## Shannone1

Why did I want another dog ??  What was I thinking ??    Mitzi (our miniature schnauzer) will be 5 months old at the end of March.  She is still having accidents in the house, eats our older dog's poop, has started chewing on shoes, mittens, socks, etc.  ARGH !!  We have to watch her constantly still.  My older dog (3.5) was a breeze as a puppy....what went wrong with this one ?!??!?!  

Not really looking for advice so much as just trying to get it off my chest.  There are moments when I just want to give her away to the first person that will take her.  I won't of course, sigh.  But it is tempting !!  Thanks for listening.


----------



## auntie

Sounds draining. Hope she starts to fall in line soon. Are they same breed of dog?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

RvUsa said:


> Hey Rodger, email me the files if you want, and I will put them on the fort page.  I still haven't got your answer on the newsletter yet, are ya still interested?  Let me know, as well as if you want me to get you the globes for the mickey light.
> 
> John



Hey just scanned through the whole drive and thats the only image I have thats directly related to the Ft that all you guys dont already have.

The newsletter....as much fun as it has sounded...I just cant seem to get myself to get around to pulling anything interesting out......no inspiration or some other worthless excuse. Im sorry John...I had good intentions but Im no writer!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Change of subject...Does anyone have a good recipe for Cajun Style (not hot) or seasoned BOILED PEANUTS ? .....Love boiled peanuts , usaully stock up on them when we come back from the Fort, would be much better to do my own . ....Mr.


----------



## 1goofy1

I made reservations for Fort Wilderness and I am so excited.  This will be our first trip the FW and I just can not contain myself.  We have walked through the loops and just viewed other camping guest but now it will be for us.   

Now we just have to decide on the TT that we want once DH sells off his drag racing parts.


----------



## poohbearwithme

1goofy1 said:


> I made reservations for Fort Wilderness and I am so excited.  This will be our first trip the FW and I just can not contain myself.  We have walked through the loops and just viewed other camping guest but now it will be for us.
> 
> Now we just have to decide on the TT that we want once DH sells off his drag racing parts.



Congrats to a fellow Pensacola-er...Just in case you haven't decided on your RV by then there is going to be a RV show at the Pensacola Fair Grounds April 4th, 5th & 6th.


----------



## Shannone1

auntie said:


> Sounds draining. Hope she starts to fall in line soon. Are they same breed of dog?



No, Our older dog is a soft coated wheaten terrier.


----------



## Rhonda

2goofycampers said:


> Change of subject...Does anyone have a good recipe for Cajun Style (not hot) or seasoned BOILED PEANUTS ? .....Love boiled peanuts , usaully stock up on them when we come back from the Fort, would be much better to do my own . ....Mr.



This one sounds good!  You can make it hot or not hot!

*CAJUN  BOILED  PEANUTS*
Ingredients :
 2 lbs. fresh raw peanuts in shells
    (available in many supermarkets in the fall)
 3 tbsp. salt or to taste
 Zatrain's Crab & Shrimp Boil
1 TBSP ground red pepper (optional)
1 cup sliced jalapeno peppers (optional)
Preparation :
   Wash peanuts well.  Place them in a huge cast iron pot or 
   the biggest pot you have.  Pour in enough water to almost 
   fill the pot. Add salt and stir.  Cover and cook over high 
   heat.  Bring to a rolling boil.  Put in the bag of Zatrain's 
   Crab & Shrimp Boil (leave it in the bag.)  If you want them 
   a little more spicy, add the tablespoon of ground red pepper.
   If you want the peanuts really hot, you can also add the 1 cup 
   of sliced jalapeno peppers. Reduce heat only enough to prevent 
   water from boiling over.  Add water as needed to keep peanuts 
   under water.  When adding water, increase heat to high until 
   peanuts are boiling again.  Boil for 3 1/2 to 4 hours.  
   Test to see if they are done by spooning out  a peanut, cooling 
   briefly, opening the shell and biting into one. Boiled peanuts 
   should be soft, not crunchy or hard.  Drain, rinse  well and cool 
   slightly before serving.  Store in plastic bags in refrigerator 
   or freezer.


----------



## OK GRUMPY

Has anyone heard from Colson39?  Wonder if the baby has arrived... Isn't she due soon?


----------



## OK GRUMPY

Hello


----------



## OK GRUMPY

Is there


----------



## Gatordad

hello back


----------



## OK GRUMPY

Anybody out


----------



## OK GRUMPY

THERE!


----------



## OK GRUMPY

Gatordad said:


> hello back



Hello Gatordad! I'm going to try and get to 400 post tonight! Is that useless or what?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Poor lil David Archuletta choked up tonight....too bad.


----------



## heatair

OK GRUMPY said:


> Hello Gatordad! I'm going to try and get to 400 post tonight! Is that useless or what?



4K tonight?

r i g h t.........


----------



## seabee

Thanks Rog! I will try and see what I can fix up. If I come up with something cool I will post it for everyone.


----------



## Gatordad

OK GRUMPY said:


> Hello Gatordad! I'm going to try and get to 400 post tonight! Is that useless or what?



you can do it


----------



## BigDaddyRog

He almost made it...got all the way to 3048...he shouldnt have given up so easy...he only had 952 to go!!!


----------



## LONE-STAR

Gatordad what kind of truck did you have that died.


----------



## Gatordad

Nissan Titan, 2005, with tow package


----------



## OK GRUMPY

Ok I know I'm dealing with the big wheels here but I'm talking post I'm currently at 395 and I would like to get to 400. I'm a light weight I won't be going to the 4000 post tonight but I bet I meet my mark on my post count!
Thanks


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> Poor lil David Archuletta choked up tonight....too bad.


 
Yeah, he wasn't prepared, but I don't think he'll get voted off.  I think that Ramielle or Jason will get the boot. I thought that Kristy Lee sang well, but what the h--l was that country version all about??  Talk about ruining a song!

David Cook, Carly Smithson & Chikezie ROCKED.  Man, the Beatles were my _life_ growing up!!! (Yeah, I'm old enough to have seen their first performance on the Ed Sullivan show.)  The White Album (imho) is still the best album ever cut, followed closely by The Who's "Tommy". I've bought these two albums 4 times--- LP, 8 Track, Cassette, CD.  I never grow tired of them!

Apparently, no one had the guts to sing..."Why Don't We Do It In the Road"


----------



## LONE-STAR

Gatordad said:


> Nissan Titan, 2005, with tow package



Those are nice trucks. My 60 year old boss survived a head on collision at 70 mph and then rolled 3 times landed on it roof in the ditch. Walked away with a small bruise. The bed of the truck and the rear axle where gone.


----------



## Brer Bear

Gatordad said:


> Nissan Titan, 2005, with tow package



How much does your RV weigh?  My Dad has an 06 titan and tows a 25 ft dutchman. Nice truck!


----------



## OK GRUMPY

BDR I just looked at that tent from Magellan looks good.. I just purchased a new tent too for our trip in April.  Can't wait to get it should be here tomorrow I hope. I need to put it up seal the seams and spray it really good with water repellant.  I hope this tent last as long at the my previous tent lasted.

Ok 3 more to go!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Go Grumpy Go...you can do it man!!!!

I was laughing when I thought you were going for 4000!!!!


----------



## OK GRUMPY

I'm laughing too!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I think Jason will have the teenage girls save him from getting the boot...my kids think hes the shiznit....right behind Archuletta. Yeah, Cheeweez did surprise me, that was a great performance!!! He needed that. Ramielle's a gonner.



> Yeah, he wasn't prepared, but I don't think he'll get voted off. I think that Ramielle or Jason will get the boot. I thought that Kristy Lee sang well, but what the h--l was that country version all about?? Talk about ruining a song!
> 
> David Cook, Carly Smithson & Chikezie ROCKED. Man, the Beatles were my life growing up!!! (Yeah, I'm old enough to have seen their first performance on the Ed Sullivan show.) The White Album (imho) is still the best album ever cut, followed closely by The Who's "Tommy". I've bought these two albums 4 times--- LP, 8 Track, Cassette, CD. I never grow tired of them!
> 
> Apparently, no one had the guts to sing..."Why Don't We Do It In the Road"


----------



## OK GRUMPY

I've been on the board since 2005 and I have finaly made it to 400 +
I'm so excited!! I can't wait for the next 100.    

And that is some useless chit chat!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

1 more grump...ya got it in ya???


----------



## BigDaddyRog

go grumpy...its ya birfday


----------



## Brer Bear

gunna drink Kungaloosh cuz it's yer birfday..

...25 cent....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

LOL......half the price, twice the talent?


----------



## Brer Bear

BigDaddyRog said:


> LOL......half the price, twice the talent?



If they went by poundage, I'd be "Dollah Fitty"

None of the taste and twice the fat!


----------



## Gatordad

Brer Bear said:


> How much does your RV weigh?  My Dad has an 06 titan and tows a 25 ft dutchman. Nice truck!



6400lbs empty, 8000lbs loaded.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Rhonda ,,thanks for the recipe ,,am absolutely gonna give it a try. We always stop on the way back from the Fort an stock up on the peanuts,bring'em home an freeze them. Making my own would be much more enjoyable. ..Mr.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> I think Jason will have the teenage girls save him from getting the boot...my kids think hes the shiznit....right behind Archuletta. Yeah, Cheeweez did surprise me, that was a great performance!!! He needed that. Ramielle's a gonner.



You really think Ramielle's gone?  I didn't hear her last night, but I've always liked her.  Did she choke because her buddy was booted last week? Carly is probably my favorite.  

Your girls are right, Jason is so cute!  He's like Sampson, though, he'd be nothin special without his hair.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> redhead?  I've never seen a redhead nun.



How could you tell?


----------



## clkelley

Brer Bear said:


> How much does your RV weigh?



Mine weighs 1710 empty, 1940 loaded, tow with an Explorer Sport Trac 4.0 V6, Class III hitch, 7-pin, no break controller or distribution hitch needed


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> How could you tell?




they told me, plus all thenuns i remember were 80


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> How could you tell?




they told me, plus all thenuns i remember were 80


----------



## Kimbere

Haven't watched last nights Idol yet....love my DVR!!   What do you guys think of Amanda?  She really bugs me for some reason.  I can't believe she's still there.   I was in SHOCK last week when Asia'h didn't make it.  I really liked her!


----------



## DisneyCampers

Good Morning everyone. Getting ready to watch idol. I work the late shift and don't get a chance at night, thank you DVR.


----------



## Colson39

Wait till you see that girl from Kristy Lee Cook (the one that rides horses and kickboxes).

She did a cover of 8 Days A Week by the Beatles, but to some fast country beat.  She was totally off beat the whole time, and looked really weird.  I have to say, that might be the worst singing performance I've ever seen on TV.  Not only was she horrible at the song, the arraingment absolutely murdered the original song.

I almost couldn't stand to watch.  After that I just grabbed a book and read a while, it was that bad...lol


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Kimbere said:


> Haven't watched last nights Idol yet....love my DVR!!   What do you guys think of Amanda?  She really bugs me for some reason.  I can't believe she's still there.   I was in SHOCK last week when Asia'h didn't make it.  I really liked her!



Last night was Amanda's first performance that didnt just completely piss me off....I dont know what it is. I think its because she tries so hard to be SO METAL....and shes a typical little country girl. I didnt vomit during her performance last night only because its impossible to METALIZE the beatles....and apparently you cant successfully COUNTRIFY them either poor KristyLee...shes "girl next door" cute..but I have a feeling she'll be "girl gone home" cute pretty soon.


----------



## Kimbere

You mean Amanda didn't add "Child" in any way to the song last night??  She's so played out and I can't wait for her to be gone.  Seriously, who is voting for her?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

LOL...I just see her as the drunk slob in the corner of a sawdust floor tavern doing her best to verbalize to some beergutted guy with a fly circling his head about why he should take her home and sleep with her....and he just aint buying it.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

OMG! Kristy  WAS  awful last night!!!!  She's never been good, but last night really proved it!


----------



## DisneyCampers

I think Kristy and Amanda should go home next, sorry if anyone likes them, but thay just are not that good and are my least fav. of everyone on the show. Still need to watch Idol from last night, but I can't seem to get off the baords so I can pay attention to it.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Has anyone checked out photobucket lately?  I was just playing around with it and you can do all this neat stuff with your pictures now!


Here is a photo from the poly that I turned into a painting:






Black and white with blurred edges:





Cartoon:







This is just a bit of the stuff you can do.

Cool!!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

Ami, I really like the new pictures!  

I will not comment on AI, I refuse to watch it.


----------



## Gatordad

nice blurred edges picture..... kinda like after a few kungalooshes

i refuse to watch American Idol.


----------



## DisneyCampers

Still a long way to go, but just want to earn my ears


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Patience, grasshopper


----------



## DisneyCampers

What is this patience you talk of?


----------



## Kimbere

I was trying to put pics in my signature, but couldn't figure it out.  Wouldn't let me?  Anyone help please??


----------



## Colson39

I kind of like Amanda, although sometimes I think she's trying too hard.  Then again she reminds me of way too many ex's, so maybe that's not a good thing...lol.


----------



## RvUsa

Kimbere said:


> I was trying to put pics in my signature, but couldn't figure it out.  Wouldn't let me?  Anyone help please??



Ok here goes..... 

First you need to host your pics on the internet somewhere,  most people here like to use photobucket.  I put them on my own site, but no matter where, they need to be hosted on the internet, not you computer.  Then go to edit you sig, put your cursor where you wan the pic.  Then click on the little icon that looks like a postcard with a mountain on it.  When it prompts you for an address, fill in where you pic is posted. That should work,  I hope that helps.

John


----------



## Kimbere

RvUsa said:


> Ok here goes.....
> 
> First you need to host your pics on the internet somewhere,  most people here like to use photobucket.  I put them on my own site, but no matter where, they need to be hosted on the internet, not you computer.  Then go to edit you sig, put your cursor where you wan the pic.  Then click on the little icon that looks like a postcard with a mountain on it.  When it prompts you for an address, fill in where you pic is posted. That should work,  I hope that helps.
> 
> John



Thanks John...you rock!!


----------



## RvUsa

Not a problem,  I have never used photobucket, but I remember someone saying that you could just click on a button for a pic, and it would copy the location, then you can just paste it in the window here.


----------



## RvUsa

ok, I wanted 3000, but I will get 3100 if it kills me, and if I have to do it by myself.


----------



## RvUsa

3 to go.....


----------



## 2goofycampers

I'll help


----------



## RvUsa

2 more....


----------



## RvUsa

Did I get it, I better, or I might go postal.,....


----------



## 2goofycampers

congrats to rvusa


----------



## RvUsa

HOORAY FOR ME!!!!  1 thing in my life is working right.  LOL


----------



## RvUsa

2goofycampers said:


> congrats to rvusa




Thank you, thank you, thank you very much!


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> LOL...I just see her as the drunk slob in the corner of a sawdust floor tavern doing her best to verbalize to some beergutted guy with a fly circling his head about why he should take her home and sleep with her....and he just aint buying it.


 
She's tryin' too hard to be Joplin,,, an dere ain't but one a dem.

I think Simon really wanted to tell her last night to spit the sh!t outta her mouth so he could understand her.  I know every Beatles song backwards and forwards & I couldn't understand her!! YIKES she was baaaaaad!!!

Kristy Lee was okay, but again, Beatles ain't meant to be country-fied!! Oh no no no!!

I can see where the youngun's would think Jason was (as Rog put it) the schnitz - but I just don't think he's got it - he's just mediocre in my books.


----------



## ntsammy5

des1954 said:


> She's tryin' too hard to be Joplin,,, an dere ain't but one a dem.



There isn't even one anymore.  I don't like her at all.  Which one is Jason?  I get them confused?  Shakeezeeeee  (Chuckie Cheese?) was really good though.  I like him.


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


> Which one is Jason?


 
Jason is "dread-locks" boy!


----------



## ntsammy5

OOhhhhhhhh.  He's not bad, but I wonder how stoned he was last night?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> There isn't even one anymore.  I don't like her at all.  Which one is Jason?  I get them confused?  Shakeezeeeee  (Chuckie Cheese?) was really good though.  I like him.


----------



## Brer Bear

RvUsa said:


> I will not comment on AI, I refuse to watch it.



My DW and eldest DS both watch it....I HATE IT I HATE IT I HATE IT I HATE IT I DESPISE IT I LOATHE IT I DETEST IT I HATE IT I HATE IT I HATE IT 
I REALLY DON'T LIKE IT...


----------



## 2goofycampers

Brer Bear said:


> My DW and eldest DS both watch it....I HATE IT I HATE IT I HATE IT I HATE IT I DESPISE IT I LOATHE IT I DETEST IT I HATE IT I HATE IT I HATE IT
> I REALLY DON'T LIKE IT...



you're sure about that then?     we watch only if nothing else is on.


----------



## 1goofy1

My DH & I like to watch when they have the auditions on American Idol because most of them are funny, then when that is over we just do not watch it.


----------



## Kimbere

Brer Bear said:


> My DW and eldest DS both watch it....I HATE IT I HATE IT I HATE IT I HATE IT I DESPISE IT I LOATHE IT I DETEST IT I HATE IT I HATE IT I HATE IT
> I REALLY DON'T LIKE IT...



Don't hold back, tell us how you really feel!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

des1954 said:


> Jason is "dread-locks" boy!



when I look at him all I can think of is when do you suppose was the last time he washed his hair ????


----------



## Brer Bear

2goofycampers said:


> when I look at him all I can think of is when do you suppose was the last time he washed his hair ????




I've got a sharp set of clippers that would solve this dilemma.

I'd rather watch Rog pick his nose...there's OODLEs of talent there!


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> Ami, I really like the new pictures!
> 
> I will not comment on AI, I refuse to watch it.





Gatordad said:


> nice blurred edges picture..... kinda like after a few kungalooshes
> 
> i refuse to watch American Idol.



I have never watched it and doubt I ever will


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I SWEAR up & down at the end of EVERY season that I'll never watch it again.....but then the damn new season starts and I fall for all over again...setting myself up for infuriation!!



Hey..I AM pretty good at picking my nose....I often find gold!!!


----------



## LONE-STAR

We where already watching other shows when the whole AI thing started. So we missed the start of it years ago. So why start now


----------



## Shannone1

1goofy1 said:


> My DH & I like to watch when they have the auditions on American Idol because most of them are funny, then when that is over we just do not watch it.



We are just the opposite.  We usually skip the audition and start watching when it gets to the final 12.  Are they at that point yet this season ??


----------



## We4mickey

I hope one of their fashion consultants helps him with his hair. I can't stand to look at it. What might crawl out of it? He has a nice face, it's just that hair!


----------



## auntie

Shannone1 said:


> We are just the opposite.  We usually skip the audition and start watching when it gets to the final 12.  Are they at that point yet this season ??



I'm the same. I don't care to watch them get humiliated. They showed final twelve last night. I usually don't wach until the very end..but happened to see last nights episode. They sang Beatle tunes..which was actually pretty enjoyable for the most part.


----------



## Colson39

Whenever I see the dreadlock kid, his face reminds me of John Travolta for some reason.  I can't quite figure out what it is, but something about his smile or the way he just kind of looks dopey makes me think of Travolta...lol


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Thats who he reminds me of....Ive been trying to figure that out for 2 weeks now.....Thats John Travoltas "Who?......What?.....Where?" look. 

The sweathogs....who knew????


----------



## Colson39

Yea, when he does that sly kind of smile and does that head nod, I'm like man, it's Travolta with dreadlocks...lol


----------



## terri01p

Colson you are so right..hehe !


----------



## des1954

Colson39 said:


> Whenever I see the dreadlock kid, his face reminds me of John Travolta for some reason. I can't quite figure out what it is, but something about his smile or the way he just kind of looks dopey makes me think of Travolta...lol


 
Bingo, Colson!!! (BTW - How's the wife and baby getting along?)

Rog- you are so right about Jason... the "tweens" love him! (as evidenced by the phone call from the 12 year old).

Gawd, I hate when a talent contest turns into a popularity contest.

Cat McPhee was mind-blowing last night. (My DH dearly wanted to be seated in the front row of the theatre for her performance  )

I always felt she was cheated by Taylor's popularity. Oh well...she went on to stardom & Taylor just went..... away.


----------



## Kimbere

Shannone1 said:


> We are just the opposite.  We usually skip the audition and start watching when it gets to the final 12.  Are they at that point yet this season ??



Shannone, last night was the first person voted off from the top 12.  Get watchin' girly!!     David went home, which I was kind of surprised by.  I was so pissed off that Amanda stayed.  She seriously bugs the crap out of me.  My husband stops watching after the audtions are over and the top 24 is chosen, but last night we watched it with me.  Carly and Brooke are my faves for the girls and for the guys it's pretty much a toss up from week to week for me, but I do like Michael Johns.  He reminds me of Michael Hutchence from the early INXS days.  Yes, I'm dating myself here.     I'm loving that the peeps are playing instruments this year, it's really refreshing to see actual musicans who can sing, instead of just people with good voices.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Kimbere said:


> Shannone, last night was the first person voted off from the top 12.  Get watchin' girly!!     David went home, which I was kind of surprised by.  I was so pissed off that Amanda stayed.  She seriously bugs the crap out of me.  My husband stops watching after the audtions are over and the top 24 is chosen, but last night we watched it with me.  Carly and Brooke are my faves for the girls and for the guys it's pretty much a toss up from week to week for me, but I do like Michael Johns.  He reminds me of Michael Hutchence from the early INXS days.  Yes, I'm dating myself here.     I'm loving that the peeps are playing instruments this year, it's really refreshing to see actual musicans who can sing, instead of just people with good voices.



INXS fan here, too  

I agree, I really like Carly~I think she has oodles of potential!  Micheal John's was a little weak this last time, but I still like him.  So my favorites for _American_ Idol are an Aussie and an Irish girl!  Go figure.  I completely agree that Amanda HAS TO GO!!!  Kristy Lee is up there too.  Some of the girls have absolutely grated on my nerves this time!!!!


----------



## Colson39

des1954 said:


> Bingo, Colson!!! (BTW - How's the wife and baby getting along?)
> 
> Rog- you are so right about Jason... the "tweens" love him! (as evidenced by the phone call from the 12 year old).
> 
> Gawd, I hate when a talent contest turns into a popularity contest.
> 
> Cat McPhee was mind-blowing last night. (My DH dearly wanted to be seated in the front row of the theatre for her performance  )
> 
> I always felt she was cheated by Taylor's popularity. Oh well...she went on to stardom & Taylor just went..... away.



Hey, baby and wife are getting along fine!   Thanks for asking!  Actually, baby Reilly is due in about a month, things are really getting crazy now!  Just finished up the last trim work on the babies room, Reilly now has the best room in the house...hah.

Although I do have to disagree with you on one thing.  Neither Taylor nor McPhee went onto stardom, in fact, they both just disappeared.  Both were dropped by their record labels, and McPhee never sold as many records as Taylor.  I know McPhee tried out for quite a few acting gigs, but never landed one.  Pretty much all her stuff has been relegated to singing national anthems or releasing stuff with other American Idols, she's never been able to break past American Idol.  Of course, in the end, Taylor is the bigger failure since he actually won AI, but I really never though either of them would go far.

In fact, last night I was talking with the wife and we were saying how this was the first really public thing we've seen McPhee do in a long time.  The only thing that really kept her in the public eye was getting married to some old rich dude, which was evident by the size of the rock on her finger last night...lol.


----------



## JCJRSmith

I am not much of an AI fan, but the real success story out of the Catherine McPhee/Taylor Hicks group was Chris Daughtry.  I saw him open for Nickelback and Staind in Hershey last summer and he and his band were terrific.

One thing that stuck with me from that show:  I have seen Staind twice in Hershey, once opening for Nickelback and once opening for 3 Doors Down.  Both times, the lead singer of Staind, who says VERY little between songs, told the crowd, "It has been an honor and a priviledge to perform for you tonight.  Thank you."  It really sounded like it came from the heart.


----------



## Colson39

Yea, of all of them on that season, Chris Daughtry is really the only one to accomplish anything, it's lucky for him that he decided to turn down that lead singer position with Fuel or whoever the band was.


----------



## Gatordad

posted in the wrong thread before 

word on the street is that the new and improved sites will be over $125 when they are done.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

JCJRSmith said:


> ...the lead singer of Staind, who says VERY little between songs, told the crowd, "It has been an honor and a priviledge to perform for you tonight.  Thank you."  It really sounded like it came from the heart.



Boy, you aint kidding...he is a recluse. Why's he so dang sad?? He's going to be a Michael Hutchens/Kurt Cobain......he does write a helluva song though doesnt he?? Seems like some of the best talent comes from pre-suicide. Not That Cobain was all that talented....I usually couldnt understand what he was saying, and when I could understand, I couldnt figure out what the hell he meant!!! 

Kimbere......I used to idolize Michael Hutchens as a kid....I cant see the connection between him and Michael Johns....except their both Austrailian, and Michael John's hair DOES seem to be stuck in the 80s (he reminds me more of Michael Damian).


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Boy, you aint kidding...he is a recluse. Why's he so dang sad?? He's going to be a Michael Hutchens/Kurt Cobain......he does write a helluva song though doesnt he?? Seems like some of the best talent comes from pre-suicide. Not That Cobain was all that talented....I usually couldnt understand what he was saying, and when I could understand, I couldnt figure out what the hell he meant!!!
> 
> Kimbere......I used to idolize Michael Hutchens as a kid....I cant see the connection between him and Michael Johns....except their both Austrailian, and Michael John's hair DOES seem to be stuck in the 80s (he reminds me more of Michael Damian).



Michael Damian!!!  Now that's someone I haven't thought of in awhile!  Back when I could watch tv I was a huge Y & R fan.  He was so sweet AND could sing!!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> posted in the wrong thread before
> 
> word on the street is that the new and improved sites will be over $125 when they are done.



Well thats yucky.


----------



## ntsammy5

Where will the new sites be located? * That's a lot of money!.  *



> I used to idolize Michael Hutchens as a kid



He was about 15 years younger than me!  The only Aussie band I really like was AC/DC.  I agree that Daughtry is good.  Saw a concert on public TV and he was really good.  I might have to go see him if comes near here this summer


----------



## Gatordad

ntsammy5 said:


> Where will the new sites be located? * That's a lot of money!.  *
> 
> 
> 
> He was about 15 years younger than me!  The only Aussie band I really like was AC/DC.  I agree that Daughtry is good.  Saw a concert on public TV and he was really good.  I might have to go see him if comes near here this summer



they are taking over one of the existing loops to make the ultra mega drive out the middle class loop.


----------



## JCJRSmith

BigDaddyRog said:


> Boy, you aint kidding...he is a recluse. Why's he so dang sad?? He's going to be a Michael Hutchens/Kurt Cobain......he does write a helluva song though doesnt he?? Seems like some of the best talent comes from pre-suicide.



He is a recovering heroin addict.  Their hit, "Its Been A While" is based on his personal experiences kicking heroin.  He is incredibly talented though.


----------



## ntsammy5

JCJRSmith said:


> Their hit, "Its Been A While" is based on his personal experiences kicking heroin.



I didn't know that -- I love that song


----------



## BigDaddyRog

It comes off as such a "I miss my girl" lovesong....but that stuff is worse'n wimen!!


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> The sweathogs....who knew????



Remember Horshack?  The first time we saw that show his laugh and our reaction to it literally sent my wife into labor!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> they are taking over one of the existing loops to make the ultra mega drive out the middle class loop.



Is this the 800 loop?  Aren't they making these larger for bigger rigs?  

Personally I think this is all King Kungalooshes doing.  It will be his hub.  This loop will have larger areas to spread out, play volleyball, hot tubs, Karaoke on fridays and a free flowing Kungaloosh Creek.  But it will be by invitation only.  Kind of a Year of a Million Dreams thing.  The $125 price tag is just for keepin' it real.


----------



## AuburnJen92

they had better include washing my rig for that price, geesh!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Hey Jen!  How are your fingers?


----------



## AuburnJen92

one hand typing is the pits!  i go monday to see if i get this blasted cast off!


----------



## DisneyCampers

off to get ready for work. BTW I was thinking Christy would go home.


----------



## Gatordad

AuburnJen92 said:


> one hand typing is the pits!  i go monday to see if i get this blasted cast off!



Good to see my favorite Tiger back.......


----------



## Gatordad

oh and by the way.  Excercise is bad for you.  I would encourage everyone to stop.  I was on the way to the store last night, and i saw this poor woman lying on the ground because she had fallen off her bike.  she was riding with this older guy, and he was kinda standing there.  They took her away by ambulance, she looked ok, but see what biking does for you.  Reminds me of the time I sprained my ankle while playing volleyball.  won't be doing that again.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Sorry, I won't give up my yoga and belly dancing classes.  They are too fun.  Although considerabley safer than all that aerobic stuff.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

DisneyCampers said:


> off to get ready for work. BTW I was thinking Christy would go home.



I agree.  She deserved it way more than David.

BTW, Bree, I like your new pics!


----------



## Kimbere

ntsammy5 said:


> Where will the new sites be located? * That's a lot of money!.  *
> 
> 
> 
> He was about 15 years younger than me!  The only Aussie band I really like was AC/DC.  I agree that Daughtry is good.  Saw a concert on public TV and he was really good.  I might have to go see him if comes near here this summer




I really liked Chris Daughtry when he was on AI, and enjoy his music now.  Seems like everytime a new song comes out that I like, lots of the time it's his new one.


----------



## DisneyCampers

PolynesianPixie said:


> I agree.  She deserved it way more than David.
> 
> BTW, Bree, I like your new pics!



Thanks.


----------



## DisneyCampers

YooHoo I have 10 minutes till I have to leave for work. Thank goodness for scrubs sure makes getting ready easy. Maybe I can get a couple of post in and work on earning my ears.


----------



## We4mickey

Love Daughtry! He really did well for himself. More than most of the winners have.


----------



## Kimbere

BigDaddyRog said:


> Boy, you aint kidding...he is a recluse. Why's he so dang sad?? He's going to be a Michael Hutchens/Kurt Cobain......he does write a helluva song though doesnt he?? Seems like some of the best talent comes from pre-suicide. Not That Cobain was all that talented....I usually couldnt understand what he was saying, and when I could understand, I couldnt figure out what the hell he meant!!!
> 
> Kimbere......I used to idolize Michael Hutchens as a kid....I cant see the connection between him and Michael Johns....except their both Austrailian, and Michael John's hair DOES seem to be stuck in the 80s (he reminds me more of Michael Damian).



Sadly, there will never be another Michale Hutchens...his voice was unique and amazing.  Johns has that same "look" to me, could it be the hair?


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> Sorry, I won't give up my yoga and belly dancing classes.  They are too fun.  Although considerabley safer than all that aerobic stuff.



yoga and bellydancing.... you are too much.


----------



## Gatordad

DisneyCampers said:


> YooHoo I have 10 minutes till I have to leave for work. Thank goodness for scrubs sure makes getting ready easy. Maybe I can get a couple of post in and work on earning my ears.



make sure you post while wearing scrubs and ears.


----------



## JCJRSmith

Gatordad said:


> oh and by the way.  Excercise is bad for you.  I would encourage everyone to stop.  I was on the way to the store last night, and i saw this poor woman lying on the ground because she had fallen off her bike.  she was riding with this older guy, and he was kinda standing there.  They took her away by ambulance, she looked ok, but see what biking does for you.  Reminds me of the time I sprained my ankle while playing volleyball.  won't be doing that again.




Well, you know the old saying:  "Exercise, eat right, don't drink, don't smoke, die anyway!!"


----------



## Gatordad

You got that right.


----------



## DisneyDramaQueen

I saw that you guys were talking about American Idol earlier. I didn't think that David should have gone. I thought it should of been Christy. She was terrible last night and the night before. She had so many pitch problems.


----------



## DisneyDramaQueen

Some of my favorites on American Idol are David Archaletta(If that is how you spell it.) and Ramielle. They are definately my two favorites. I love David so much, I practically worship them.


----------



## 1goofy1

No one has said Beer lately.  Anyone need a beer?


----------



## 1goofy1

*HELLO, I Said BEER!!!  Anyone Listening?*


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> yoga and bellydancing.... you are too much.



Huh?  Whatta you mean?

Without Yoga I would be a stressed out basket case.  You already know I'm this hippie, flower child type, anyway.

As for Belly dancing, don't knock it til you try it!!!!  It is a blast!  Especially when you get a bunch of girlfriends together and take a class!  Now _that_ is bonding!


----------



## 77ed

I've been lurking around.  I think that this is a good time on my first post to say....I Love Beer.  Go Beer.


----------



## terri01p

PolynesianPixie said:


> Huh?  Whatta you mean?
> 
> Without Yoga I would be a stressed out basket case.  You already know I'm this hippie, flower child type, anyway.
> 
> As for Belly dancing, don't knock it til you try it!!!!  It is a blast!  Especially when you get a bunch of girlfriends together and take a class!  Now _that_ is bonding!




Oh you are so right, years ago a group of 5 of us got together and took bellly dancing lessons they were offered at our local Y for really cheap and we just thought ok why not...let me tell you that was some seriously fun times, not always pretty but alot of fun , I never laughed so hard in all my life, that's great times, wish they did stuff like that now.


----------



## terri01p

77ed said:


> I've been lurking around.  I think that this is a good time on my first post to say....I Love Beer.  Go Beer.




How cute is your avatar...I love it


----------



## PolynesianPixie

77ed said:


> I've been lurking around.  I think that this is a good time on my first post to say....I Love Beer.  Go Beer.



Welcome!!!!!  What an awesome first post!  You will fit in great here!  Go 77ed!  Go beer!  I don't like beer, so Go Sangria!!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

terri01p said:


> Oh you are so right, years ago a group of 5 of us got together and took bellly dancing lessons they were offered at our local Y for really cheap and we just thought ok why not...let me tell you that was some seriously fun times, not always pretty but alot of fun , I never laughed so hard in all my life, that's great times, wish they did stuff like that now.



Isn't it incredible!  It's like a party!  And laughter is so therapuetic, too!  It's not something I would want to do in public, but with a bunch of ladies who are all circling those hips, and "isolating their rib cages" it is just FUN!

BTW, where did you get your family portrait~ I love it?!


----------



## 77ed

PolynesianPixie said:


> Welcome!!!!!  What an awesome first post!  You will fit in great here!  Go 77ed!  Go beer!  I don't like beer, so Go Sangria!!!!



Sangria - I seen that on Sanford & Sons and it means BLOOD (I know I'm dating myself).  I'm sure it's great because Fred said it was, so I will stick with my BEER.  Yea, BEER!!


----------



## terri01p

PolynesianPixie said:


> Isn't it incredible!  It's like a party!  And laughter is so therapuetic, too!  It's not something I would want to do in public, but with a bunch of ladies who are all circling those hips, and "isolating their rib cages" it is just FUN!
> 
> BTW, where did you get your family portrait~ I love it?!




Hehehe...my crazy sister put her back out belly dancing, yea to much belly for the dance, it was priceless  

Lol..tryed to change things up on my signature...my friend on the creative board, rumblytumbly did it for me. I like to change things every couple of months to keep it fun. I like your new pictures too. I wanted to really put pictures of my kids on here but my dh is so funny about things like that, so to keep him happy I did the stick family thing.  lol..


----------



## 77ed

terri01p said:


> How cute is your avatar...I love it



Thanks....That is Drag.  He past away 10-12-06.  He is my Baby.  We are in the process of adopting a retired racing Greyhound.

Just to let the cat out of the bag....I am DH of 1goofy1.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

77ed said:


> Just to let the cat out of the bag....I am DH of 1goofy1.



Groovy!

Sorry about your dog.  He looks like a sweetie


----------



## PolynesianPixie

77ed said:


> Sangria - I seen that on Sanford & Sons and it means BLOOD (I know I'm dating myself).  I'm sure it's great because Fred said it was, so I will stick with my BEER.  Yea, BEER!!



No no!  I quite remember Sanford and Sons!!!  Blood, huh?  Well, call me a vampire!


----------



## 77ed

PolynesianPixie said:


> Groovy!
> 
> Sorry about your dog.  He looks like a sweetie



Thank you.  He was the best Baby in the world.  Such great memories.  That is why it is taking so long to get another fur-baby. I don't want anyone to think that I am replacing him because he is #1 in my heart.  Thank you again.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

terri01p said:


> Hehehe...my crazy sister put her back out belly dancing, yea to much belly for the dance, it was priceless
> 
> Lol..tryed to change things up on my signature...my friend on the creative board, rumblytumbly did it for me. I like to change things every couple of months to keep it fun. I like your new pictures too. I wanted to really put pictures of my kids on here but my dh is so funny about things like that, so to keep him happy I did the stick family thing.  lol..



I have to admit...I've been a little sore in my back after Belly dancing  


I understand about the pics.  I didn't post any for awhile because I felt weird about it.  Then DH said, why not?  Now I'm a picture posting fool!  I imagine I'll change my signature kind of like I rearrange my furniture!

Your family pic reminds me of those family stickers for cars and such.  I want to get some of those!


----------



## 1goofy1

Okay, Didn't I say BEER...sorry no sangria....anyone need a Beer?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

1goofy1 said:


> Okay, Didn't I say BEER...sorry no sangria....anyone need a Beer?



   

Nice meeting you and your hubby!

~Ami


----------



## 1goofy1

PolynesianPixie said:


> Nice meeting you and your hubby!
> 
> ~Ami



Nice meeting you too.  We love this Board and reading everyone's threads.  Were alot of them going off topic and mention beer.


----------



## terri01p

77ed said:


> Thank you.  He was the best Baby in the world.  Such great memories.  That is why it is taking so long to get another fur-baby. I don't want anyone to think that I am replacing him because he is #1 in my heart.  Thank you again.




I know how you feel, it's so hard after losing a family pet, we lost our beagle last April it was like a blow to the gut, we got a cockapoo back in August and it helped us to heal a little now we are to busy with this little hellion...lol.. but still miss our faithful beagle.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

1goofy1 said:


> Nice meeting you too.  We love this Board and reading everyone's threads.  Were alot of them going off topic and mention beer.



OT is the norm around here!  Beer seems to be everyone's favorite subject!     We should start the beer thread!


----------



## terri01p

On another board I seen the cutest avatar it was of a cartoon fat man sitting outside the tt with all these beer bottles around him, and his little head was just a swirling around, it was cute.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

That sounds cute!!!!  Which reminds me.......

I saw this today:


----------



## homebrew2

A Belly Dancing Yoga Nun.......How the heck am I gonna get that out my
mind  It's worse than....than......*it's a small world after all*


----------



## JCJRSmith

homebrew2 said:


> It's worse than....than......*it's a small world after all*




That was just cruel. Have you no compassion?  No scruples?


----------



## JCJRSmith

77ed said:


> I've been lurking around.  I think that this is a good time on my first post to say....I Love Beer.  Go Beer.




Welcome to the madness.  

Pensacola, eh?  I spent a few year there on three seperate occasions when I was in the Navy.  My son was born in the Naval Hospital there. I love that town.


----------



## Kimbere

PolynesianPixie said:


> That sounds cute!!!!  Which reminds me.......
> 
> I saw this today:




That is so funny!!  Thanks for the early morning chuckle.  On to another busy day here.  

As for the beer....it's been established that I love me some good beer!  And, wine!  And, vodka....well you get the picture!


----------



## 2goofycampers

Spring Fever is at a premium in the 2Goofy Campers household !!  Now that spring is round the corner,(maybe a really Big corner)  whatcha gonna do to break the fever ??  Yesterday we started putt'n together our fish equip. for the up come'n season.   Gonna start gett'n  TT ready soon. ...Mr.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

homebrew2 said:


> A Belly Dancing Yoga Nun.......How the heck am I gonna get that out my
> mind  It's worse than....than......*it's a small world after all*



I post only for the entertainment to others.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

On a more serious note, I'm about to head out to NC.  My Dfil was just diagnosed with terminal cancer.  We are going to spend the weekend with him and take a family picture while he is still feeling ok.

Talk to you all later.

~Ami


----------



## 2goofycampers

here are some free Disney e-cards for everyone to try   http://www.americangreetings.com/promo/disney/?path=44091&source=disney


----------



## Colson39

FINALLY finished Reilly's room last night!  I'll have to take some pictures after all the furniture comes today to show you guys.  He's got the nicest room in the house by far now, he doesn't know how lucky he is...lol


----------



## terri01p

PolynesianPixie said:


> On a more serious note, I'm about to head out to NC.  My Dfil was just diagnosed with terminal cancer.  We are going to spend the weekend with him and take a family picture while he is still feeling ok.
> 
> Talk to you all later.
> 
> ~Ami




Ami- Will be praying for your Fil, I don't know what part of NC your going to but where I am it's beautiful today. God speed !


----------



## Colson39

Sorry to hear that Ami, I hope that you are able to give him some comfort.

On another sad note, our family cat died yesterday.  Her name was Willie (short for Willamena), wow, now that I just wrote that, I think it finally hit home   She was 25 years old, and had been a loving part of our family for a very long time.  She was named after the bartender on a cruise my family took when we were young.  We came back from the cruise and found her alone under the deck in front of our house, and adopted her.

Every Christmas for the last 6-7 years we would wonder if Willie would still be around the next one, and there she would be.  She had been looking pretty bad the last few months, and had a stroke yesterday and that was pretty much the end.

So tomorrow at the St. Patty's Day Parade I will be doing a shot for our family cat.  Here's to ya Willie, hope you're having fun up there in Pet Heaven 

P.S. I'm 32 now, we found Willie when I was 7 years old.  That's just unbelievably crazy to me, I can't believe how long it's been, and how much has happened in that time.   Crazy, just plain crazy.


----------



## We4mickey

Prayers to you and your family Ami. 
Colson 25 years is unbelievable. We had a cat that was 18 when she died. I thought that was a long time. The kids were heartbroken when she died. The had known her their whole lives at that point.


----------



## stacktester

Ami, Sorry to hear about your FIL. Hopefully your family will bring comfort to him this weekend.


----------



## terri01p

Colson I know that is such a blew to the heart, 25 years though goodness that's the longest I've ever hear of an animal living...you must have been doing something right. 

  I'm so sorry !


----------



## Kimbere

Ami, I'm so sorry to hear about your FIL.  Hopefully you will all have a great visit this weekend and get a wonderful family picture taken.  Have a safe drive!  

Colson, that's so sad about Willie.  It's so hard to lose a family pet...they are like our children.  25 years???  That's amazingly old for a cat, or any pet for that matter.  I wish our dog, Bailey, would live that long...but she's already 11 and I know her days are numbered.


----------



## Colson39

My grandparents raised two German Sheperds, one that lived 24 years, the other one, 26 years.  Something about my family, animals like to stick around a long time.

The other thing is, our cat Willie, never went to the vet once.  Never, in her entire life, did she ever go to a vet.  That's almost as amazing as how old she was.

Edit: Just looked up some info, the oldest cat ever recorded was 37 years old and still living in 2004 (not sure if it's still alive).  And you thought 25 years old was a long time


----------



## auntie

Sorry about your Kitty...wow 25, that is a good long run. Our cat Charlotte was 17, and diabetic for 5 of those years...I thought that was a long time. I still miss her terribly(she died almost 3 years ago), it's tough enough when it happens, but I think particulary so when a pet is a member of the family with children who grow and become adults. Alot of memories through the years.  I know I felt as if Charlotte and I "grew old"-er...together. then the kids are grown, and she was gone..hit me especially hard...difficult to let go of those good times. Well, I felt blessed to have her a part of lives for as long as she was..I'm sure you feel the same. 


_______________


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> Huh?  Whatta you mean?
> 
> Without Yoga I would be a stressed out basket case.  You already know I'm this hippie, flower child type, anyway.
> 
> As for Belly dancing, don't knock it til you try it!!!!  It is a blast!  Especially when you get a bunch of girlfriends together and take a class!  Now _that_ is bonding!


\\

no, i just want to watch the ladies bellydance.


----------



## 77ed

Colson39 said:


> On another sad note, our family cat died yesterday.  Her name was Willie (short for Willamena), wow, now that I just wrote that, I think it finally hit home   She was 25 years old, and had been a loving part of our family for a very long time.  She was named after the bartender on a cruise my family took when we were young.  We came back from the cruise and found her alone under the deck in front of our house, and adopted her.
> 
> Every Christmas for the last 6-7 years we would wonder if Willie would still be around the next one, and there she would be.  She had been looking pretty bad the last few months, and had a stroke yesterday and that was pretty much the end.
> 
> So tomorrow at the St. Patty's Day Parade I will be doing a shot for our family cat.  Here's to ya Willie, hope you're having fun up there in Pet Heaven
> 
> P.S. I'm 32 now, we found Willie when I was 7 years old.  That's just unbelievably crazy to me, I can't believe how long it's been, and how much has happened in that time.   Crazy, just plain crazy.




I know how you feel bro.  My thoughts are with you.  On October 12, 2006, I lost my baby(His name is Drag, we were big Drag racers).  He was a 13 and a half year old Golden Retriever.  (He is the one on my avatar)  My wife (1goofy1) & I got him when he was 6 weeks old.  So many great memories that nothing in the world could ever buy.  Just remember all of the good times and laugh at the bad and try to make it though.


----------



## DisneyDramaQueen

I am really happy today because today was the day that my school choir went to a choir festival. We performed in front of a panel of three judges and they rated us on everything about our performance. We got the highest ratings on all of our songs. We turned out to be the only blue ribbon school in the county. It was really exciting.


----------



## DisneyDramaQueen

Welcome 77ed! I think that you will fit in well here. Even though I can't really share your love of beer.(I'm 11) Hope to see you more on the boards.


----------



## Shannone1

PolynesianPixie said:


> On a more serious note, I'm about to head out to NC.  My Dfil was just diagnosed with terminal cancer.  We are going to spend the weekend with him and take a family picture while he is still feeling ok.
> 
> Talk to you all later.
> 
> ~Ami



I'm very sorry Ami ((hugs to your family)).



2goofycampers said:


> here are some free Disney e-cards for everyone to try   http://www.americangreetings.com/promo/disney/?path=44091&source=disney



Thanks...I bookedmarked the site.  



Colson39 said:


> FINALLY finished Reilly's room last night!  I'll have to take some pictures after all the furniture comes today to show you guys.  He's got the nicest room in the house by far now, he doesn't know how lucky he is...lol



Can't wait to see it...I love baby rooms !!



Colson39 said:


> On another sad note, our family cat died yesterday.



I'm sorry to hear that...losing a pet is always tough.


----------



## happy_redhead

Hi Ami....I'm near Raleigh, so if you're in the area and need anything, pm me and I'll see what I can do.  Hope you can bring some cheer.

Colson...sorry to hear about your cat, losing a pet is always sad.

My prayers are with both of you.


----------



## ynottony99

DisneyDramaQueen said:


> I am really happy today because today was the day that my school choir went to a choir festival. We performed in front of a panel of three judges and they rated us on everything about our performance. We got the highest ratings on all of our songs. We turned out to be the only blue ribbon school in the county. It was really exciting.



*That is really great!!!!!   *


----------



## Gatordad

Ami,

I feel for your DFIL.  If there's anything we can do, let me know.

Pete


----------



## des1954

Ami- I'm so sorry to hear about your FIL. NTSammy5 & I lost our mom to cancer in 1994 - it's not a happy road to travel. I will keep your family in my prayers. Hang tough! ♥


Colson- Wow! Your family must be champion pet owners to have dogs (especially large breed) that obtain such long life spans. I'm sorry for the loss of your life-long fur baby. Those of us who own or have owned pets understand how deep the pain can be when you have to say good-bye. My love to you and your family. ♥

Hugs to both of you-
Debbie


----------



## des1954

Well - - - today I start a second job at Home Depot as a cashier. I don't know if this is a good or a bad thing, because HD is our "toy store". 

But - with DH out of work, I do what I have to! Okay everyone.... sing along with me:

 I owe, I owe,
it's off to work I go!​ 

We're in a position where DH is making more on unemployment than he would working part time anywhere... and most places around here are only hiring PT help. When unemployment runs out, I'll put his lil' butt to work at *3 *PT jobs!​ 
I'll try and keep up with you guys... but... that's another job in and of itself!​ 
Deb​


----------



## Gatordad

good luck Deb. Rog and I will be in later with a bunch of mis-marked products to see if you catch us changing any of them there stickers.


----------



## 2goofycampers

OMG !! Can you imagine what this world would be like without Home-Depot ??? What would all of us guys do ?!?!?


----------



## lisa8200

PolynesianPixie said:


> On a more serious note, I'm about to head out to NC.  My Dfil was just diagnosed with terminal cancer.  We are going to spend the weekend with him and take a family picture while he is still feeling ok.
> 
> Talk to you all later.
> 
> ~Ami



So sorry to hear that, our thoughts, and prayers are with you..


----------



## Gatordad

hey, i was posgt 3200


----------



## lisa8200

2goofycampers said:


> OMG !! Can you imagine what this world would be like without Home-Depot ??? What would all of us guys do ?!?!?


----------



## ntsammy5

Ami, I'm sorry to hear about your FIL.  That's a shame.  He's in our prayers.


Debbie, 1995.



des1954 said:


> NTSammy5 & I lost our mom to cancer in *1994 *-


----------



## terri01p

des1954 said:


> Well - - - today I start a second job at Home Depot as a cashier. I don't know if this is a good or a bad thing, because HD is our "toy store".
> 
> But - with DH out of work, I do what I have to! Okay everyone.... sing along with me:
> 
> I owe, I owe,
> it's off to work I go!​
> 
> We're in a position where DH is making more on unemployment than he would working part time anywhere... and most places around here are only hiring PT help. When unemployment runs out, I'll put his lil' butt to work at *3 *PT jobs!​
> I'll try and keep up with you guys... but... that's another job in and of itself!​
> Deb​




Congrats on the job...my dh begged and I do mean begged my dd to get a job at Home depot, and whenever she got a job as a 911 dispatch he was so disapointed that Home Depot didn't call her.


----------



## We4mickey

Deb, I feel your pain. My hours were cut at work. I kept thinking  it would work out, but just last week started another part time job at Menards. It is just like home depot, but not all over yet, mostly midwest. I'm telling you it really sucks to get up at 3:45 am. Today is Saturday and I was up at 5am, yuck! Problem is I can't do anything in the house because everyone is sleeping.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Is it just me, or are the women that work at home depot SEXIER because they know their way around tools.....and Im not using the word "tools" as anything other than actual TOOLS!!!


----------



## Gatordad

there was a cashier at the one in stewartsville nj, she had a way of wearing that apron.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

They should make a "Girls Of Home Depot" calendar


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Hi all!  Just checking in.  Thank you all so so very much for all the kind thoughts and words of encouragement.  It's tough around here.  My poor MIL seems to be on the verge of totally loosing it.  FIL, on the other hand, seems to be in good spirits.  He is taking to the Chemo pretty well, which will buy him some more time, but ultimately, he realistically only  has a few more months.

We were supposed to have the photo today, but it is storming something terrible here in Salisbury, NC so we are putting it off until tomorrow.  Tonight, I'm fixing flank steak, blue cheese mashed potatoes, and a nutty salad.  Seemed like a "man" meal to me!  Hopefully it will turn out memorable (in a good way  )  Aside from that, I'm just trying to be helpful.  It is so hard to know what to do.

I have to admit, I feel somewhat guilty.  My cancer was found so early!  It has been 9 years so my chances of living a long and healthy life are near that of a person who has never had cancer.  His is pancreatic, and by the time he had symptoms, it had already spread to his lungs and liver.  Why was I so lucky and not him?

Sorry, I didn't intend to come on here and vent.  Really, I just wanted to say Thank You!  You all are so sweet.  I appreciate all the offers of help and prayers!  You all have already helped more than you could know!


----------



## Gatordad

first off, this is the useless facts thread, not the guilt thread. that being said, don't blame yourself for anything....... don't have guilt. have a kungaloosh with the steak and everything will be ok.

let us know if there's anything we can do.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Thanks, Pete!  A Kungaloosh sounds pretty sweet right about now!  I bought some wine to go with the steak......hmmmm, wonder if MIL has any Kungaloosh supplies around here.  I think I left the daqueri mix the last time I was here......OJ, check!........rum, check!.......no blackberry brandy, but I may be able to improvise!


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> Thanks, Pete!  A Kungaloosh sounds pretty sweet right about now!  I bought some wine to go with the steak......hmmmm, wonder if MIL has any Kungaloosh supplies around here.  I think I left the daqueri mix the last time I was here......OJ, check!........rum, check!.......no blackberry brandy, but I may be able to improvise!



well then enjoy the kungalosh.


----------



## disney4dan

PolynesianPixie said:


> On a more serious note, I'm about to head out to NC.  My Dfil was just diagnosed with terminal cancer.  We are going to spend the weekend with him and take a family picture while he is still feeling ok.
> 
> Talk to you all later.
> 
> ~Ami



I am sorry to hear of your father in laws illness.  Cancer can be such a curse, and I would wager that all of us on this board have known at least one (if not more) people close to us who've had their lives changed forever by this disease.  I am sorry to hear that his form is terminal, and hope he gets to enjoy each remaining day as much as he possibly can.  I'll pray for him to be comfortable and happy until the end.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

My Dad died of stomach cancer when I was 13...he was 6 years older than I am now.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I am so so sorry.  Man, that had to be tough. 13 is a rough age anyway.

I think we all need to have a Kungaloosh tonight in honor of all these people who have touched our lives.




*Dan*~ we celebrate the valient lives of those we have lost.  *AND* we celebrate the lives of those who have the strength to *win* the battle!!!!!  I just want you to know that I think about you and your family often and offer up my prayers for continued healing!


----------



## auntie

Anyone watching the news about the crane collapse in NYC this afternoon?....
Incredible...Rescue still going on.


___________________


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

PolynesianPixie said:


> On a more serious note, I'm about to head out to NC.  My Dfil was just diagnosed with terminal cancer.  We are going to spend the weekend with him and take a family picture while he is still feeling ok.
> 
> Talk to you all later.
> 
> ~Ami


Ami... prayers for the whole family.  Have a safe trip.


----------



## fldisneymommyto2

Colson39 said:


> FINALLY finished Reilly's room last night!  I'll have to take some pictures after all the furniture comes today to show you guys.  He's got the nicest room in the house by far now, he doesn't know how lucky he is...lol



You will soon find out that he will always have nicer of everything!!!  And people/family won't come to see you anymore.. they just want to see Reilly...


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> They should make a "Girls Of Home Depot" calendar


 
Rog- You've met me & KNOW that I wouldn't qualify for that!!!  Now, maybe 20-25 years ago, perhaps.  But definitely, not now... unless, there's a market for calendars of old broads with an abundance of cellulite!


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


> Debbie, 1995.


 
You're right! The years from 91 to 95 are somewhat of a blur due to all of mom's issues.  Mom died on Nicky's 1st birthday (that's my cat to all other readers), so that's why 94 sticks in my mind, because Nicky was born in 94.

Gosh darn.... I sat in a classroom all day today & will do the same tomorrow.  It's been about...hmmmmmm....5 years since the last time I did that at Verizon.  I think I'd rather be on the floor dealing with customers like Pete & Rog changing price stickers or trying to get bogus refunds!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

> unless, there's a market for calendars of old broads with an abundance of cellulite!


Deb...dont doubt the power of the coveted Orange Apron!!!!!


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> Deb...dont doubt the power of the coveted Orange Apron!!!!!


 
You are tooooo kind, Rog!

Here's me, about 30 years ago: 






Yea.... I coulda been a Orange Apron Girl!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

(In his best Joey Tribianni voice) How YOU doin?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Deb!  You're hot!


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

BigDaddyRog said:


> (In his best Joey Tribianni voice) How YOU doin?


----------



## Gatordad

des1954 said:


> You are tooooo kind, Rog!
> 
> Here's me, about 30 years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea.... I coulda been a Orange Apron Girl!!



hubba hubba, polynesian trixie has a run for her money.


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

Gatordad -- just saw your "Hates WDW" above your avatar.  Made me LOL!


----------



## des1954

PolynesianPixie said:


> Deb! You're hot!


 
Correction Ami: _"Was"_



Gatordad said:


> hubba hubba, polynesian trixie has a run for her money.


 
I don't think she has _anything _to worry about!


That was during my "rock singing" days! Oh yeah, I sang in a band and few clubs in my days when I was in college & pre-hubby. If A.I. was around then, I would have been trying out. Mind you, I probably wouldn't have made it to Hollywood...but I would have tried!! I went on to become (can you believe this) a choir director for 25 years. I think Whoopi modeled her Sister Act role after *me*!!


----------



## tinah159

I filed all the papers to start my new company a couple of weeks ago. Today, I got a letter from the State of Florida that they had money for me that had been unclaimed. A few years ago I had a Sharebuilder account that I totally forgot about. I guess they closed the account and sent the money to the state. Alot of states have websites that you can check for any money that may be owed to you guys.


----------



## Gatordad

where's my cut?


----------



## Brer Bear

Gatordad said:


> where's my cut?



On yer chin the last time you shaved...


----------



## Gatordad

it was worth a shot.


----------



## Brer Bear




----------



## BigDaddyRog

Maaan...thats creepy!!! 

Oh..and CONGRATS Tina


----------



## RvUsa

Just some useless info,  I think I am in a better mood today, but of course, my DW hasn't got up yet to change it.....


----------



## auntie

RvUsa said:


> Just some useless info,  I think I am in a better mood today, but of course, my DW hasn't got up yet to change it.....




Glad to hear it

______________________


----------



## AuburnJen92

I get my cast off tomorrow so I can type like a normal human again!!!!!!!!

This one hand typing is for the birds!


----------



## 2goofycampers

AuburnJen92 said:


> I get my cast off tomorrow so I can type like a normal human again!!!!!!!!
> 
> This one hand typing is for the birds!



Never had to wear a cast before but can imagine it's pretty uncomfortable,,,I'm glad it's com'n off.  But hey , I'm 51 and still do'un the one finger search an peck .


----------



## 2goofycampers

AuburnJen92 said:


> I get my cast off tomorrow so I can type like a normal human again!!!!!!!!
> 
> This one hand typing is for the birds!



Come to think of it , no one ever accused me of being a normal person either.


----------



## AuburnJen92

2goofycampers said:


> Never had to wear a cast before but can imagine it's pretty uncomfortable,,,I'm glad it's com'n off.  But hey , I'm 51 and still do'un the one finger search an peck .



my mother made my take this typing class in middle school with this old bird that was older than most topsoil so this one handedness is killing me, plus putting on a bra with one hand is no picnic either...these boulders must be harnessed!


----------



## Gatordad

AuburnJen92 said:


> my mother made my take this typing class in middle school with this old bird that was older than most topsoil so this one handedness is killing me, plus putting on a bra with one hand is no picnic either...these boulders must be harnessed!



i can get one off with only one hand.


----------



## AuburnJen92

2goofycampers said:


> Come to think of it , no one ever accused me of being a normal person either.



I am definitely not normal, I am here on the camping boards aren't I?  I just want to type "normal".


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gatordad said:


> i can get one off with only one hand.



DH told me that is nothing, the trick is getting one off with just a look.


----------



## Gatordad

i'm so good, they usually take it off for me.


----------



## Brer Bear

Gatordad said:


> i'm so good, they usually take it off for me.


 You still giving sponge baths down at the nursing home?


----------



## AuburnJen92

aren't you lucky????


----------



## AuburnJen92

Brer Bear said:


> You still giving sponge baths down at the nursing home?



there is a line of eager beavers waiting when they find out he is on his way over there....


----------



## stacktester

Gatordad said:


> i'm so good, they usually take it off for me.



Please share that skill ol buddy lol. I'll be your protoge.


----------



## RvUsa

I can't get my wifes bra off with tin snips, blowtorch and a plasma cutter if I had too.... but that is a whole other problem/story.


----------



## Brer Bear

stacktester said:


> Please share that skill ol buddy lol. I'll be your protoge.



You going to hold the bucket at the nursing home?


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> I can't get my wifes bra off with tin snips, blowtorch and a plasma cutter if I had too.... but that is a whole other problem/story.



I bet if she broke her arm, you would learn!!!  (if my dh can, anyone can)


----------



## Brer Bear

OK, this is going down hill fast, so I'm going to interject a serious question. My DS is 15 and has his learners permit. We originally intended for him to get my Dad's old 91 Ford F150 for his first car. BUT, it has no airbags and my DW and I are having second thoughts. You fine folks who have gone thru this horrifying process of giving your child a motorized weapon give me your opinion!


----------



## RvUsa

It's not so much a skill thing as it is a willingness thing .... LOL  I have the skill.... just not the opportunity.


----------



## AuburnJen92

My son is only 4, but having a sister that had less than a clue on how to drive, even with driving school, I would say you have a tough decision on your hands.

The truck is a reliable one and can provide safety in an accident, if he wears his seatbelt.  You cannot be there with him 24/7 to make that happen though.

I would have to lean against it if his driving is suspect.  If he is very responsible, I would consider it.  Again, very tough decision knowing all the safety features they have on newer models.


----------



## We4mickey

My DS wants a truck. I told him he can't afford the gas to run it.  We are looking for a car now.


----------



## auntie

Brer Bear said:


> OK, this is going down hill fast, so I'm going to interject a serious question. My DS is 15 and has his learners permit. We originally intended for him to get my Dad's old 91 Ford F150 for his first car. BUT, it has no airbags and my DW and I are having second thoughts. You fine folks who have gone thru this horrifying process of giving your child a motorized weapon give me your opinion!




I am dealing with this as we speak. 16 year old..soon to be 17 in June. Taking drivers ed now..but we've been driving with him nearly every day since he first received his learners permit last June. Now that the actual license is right around the corner, we've been looking at cars...and having been through this a couple of times before, we wouldn't consider anything without an airbag. They save lives..it's just that simple. We also have a Collision repair business. I can't tell you the cars I've seen with the indentation in the windshield where heads have hit..and you know that people don't up and walk away from those hits.  Most importantly is wearing his seat belt. I think that most kids do this as second nature, as they have been in car seats since infancy, and wearing a seat belt is just a part of their lives. Having a car or truck with an airbag is an added safety element that I personally think is worth it. We live in a pretty congested area..lots of traffic. You could be driving some 30 years and still have an accident. Can't account for the driving habits of those around you, even if you are a defensive, careful driver. You will also find when you have to put him on the insurance policy it will be to your advantage to have vehicles equipped with anti-lock breaks and airbags. They are classified as inexperienced operators..and let's face it ...they are.  Once kids drive...you won't ever sleep again. Seriously..you just don't. Until I hear them come in at night I'm restless. When I hear sirens in my area..and they're going on for a bit too long...I'm on the cell with "where are ya?". You never know...and for me personallly having an airbag in the car is a safety priority. You don't ever want to be in a position where God forbid there is an accident and your child is injured because there wasn't an airbag..especially if the choice could have been made to make sure he was in a car with one. There are so many things to worry about, things that will keep you up nights until you hear the key in the door..don't let this be one of them. Just my two cents.





___________________________


----------



## LONE-STAR

I dont have kids so I can only tell you my situation. My first truck was a 3/4 ton 4x4 chevy  no air bags. I was a ok driver most of my accidents where due to off-roading even rolled a truck on a trail one night. My point is most of us did not have air bags in our first autos but we are still here today. I am however a firm believer in seat belts saved me more times than i can count. But if you fell your kid should have a air bag then I would wait and get him a truck with one. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Im kinda like Lonestar on this one...we had junkers that barely ran...airbags??? is that what ya called it when ya had to tape a garbage bag over the broken window??? Air conditioning? Is that what ya called it when ya took the taped garbage bag OFF of the broken window? We didnt wear helmets when riding bikes, and we actually RODE bikes, we played football in the street, not on PS2. We were home by the time the streetlights came on, not when mom called on the cellphone. The neighbors would tell your PARENTS when ya broke a glass in their home with a baseball, not the cops and a lawyer!! And when they saw your dad whipping your butt for foul language they come over and compliment him for being a concerned caring parent, not jump on the horn with child protection.......boy, this sure is a different world.


----------



## auntie

LONE-STAR said:


> I dont have kids so I can only tell you my situation. My first truck was a 3/4 ton 4x4 chevy  no air bags. I was a ok driver most of my accidents where due to off-roading even rolled a truck on a trail one night. My point is most of us did not have air bags in our first autos but we are still here today. I am however a firm believer in seat belts saved me more times than i can count. But if you fell your kid should have a air bag then I would wait and get him a truck with one. Just my 2 cents.




I understand your point..and I didn't have an airbag in every car I drove either. I also didn't use a seat belt when I was a kid....my parents even had kids drive in the middle between them. It was a different time. Were they bad parents?.of course not. However we are better informed and more educated as to auto safety now. There are vehicles equipped with airbags. Also...I think it's easier to say you don't worry about it for yourself..as opposed to whether you would want your CHILD to have a vehicle equipped with one. 
As a parent you don't ever want to have to live with the ramifications of not having chosen one..if there was a choice to do so. Also..you will find that there are discounts on the vehicles that are equipped with these safety features..as opposed to those that don't have them. When you are trying to insure a teenage driver you can use every applicable discount available to you.


----------



## terri01p

It certainly was a different day and age back then...we use to sit on the hood of the car while my dad drove. 
We got to drive sitting in my dad's lap at the age of 6.
We laid in the dash of the car on long trips.
Laid in the back seat with our feet sticking out the window of the car.
God it's a wonder we ever lived... 

Miss those good ole days of not thinking or giving a crap about anything.


----------



## Brer Bear

Thanks for the honest replies!  I can remember when nobody needed a mini-van, because if you had more people than seats, we just took the truck w/ a cover and loaded 6 or 8 in the back! 

This is the first time I've ever been faced with putting a price tag on my kids safety. I don't want to spend a small fortune knowing he's going to have at least a fenderbender....but don't want to be cheap, again knowing he's going to have at least a fenderbender!


----------



## lisa8200

Brer Bear said:


> Thanks for the honest replies!  I can remember when nobody needed a mini-van, because if you had more people than seats, we just took the truck w/ a cover and loaded 6 or 8 in the back!
> 
> This is the first time I've ever been faced with putting a price tag on my kids safety. I don't want to spend a small fortune knowing he's going to have at least a fenderbender....but don't want to be cheap, again knowing he's going to have at least a fenderbender!



Extra piece of mind is always good but, I would stress
that it is no substitute for caution to your children. We all lived through our childhoods but, most of us didn't have that no fear attitude and if we did, we knew there were consequences even if we didn't think it could happen to us .I see people all the time that don't use caution because they think air bags etc. are there to replace there own responsibility for safety. I didn't mean to rant, I just see it at work all the time. Some people want everything they can get that they can blame an accident or injury on, when with a little personall responsibility it could have been avoided without the new fangled gadjets.


----------



## auntie

Brer Bear said:


> Thanks for the honest replies!  I can remember when nobody needed a mini-van, because if you had more people than seats, we just took the truck w/ a cover and loaded 6 or 8 in the back!
> 
> This is the first time I've ever been faced with putting a price tag on my kids safety. I don't want to spend a small fortune knowing he's going to have at least a fenderbender....but don't want to be cheap, again knowing he's going to have at least a fenderbender!




You're absolutely right..they are going to get in an accident. It's really a matter of when..not if. You hope that it is just that...a fender bender.
It makes me sick when I see (and have to hear from my son) about the new cars that some parents provide for these new drivers. It's ridiculous. Its become sort of a status symbol as to who can provide the best ride for their newly licensed child.   My son who is researching daily...knows he is NOT going to be among those to receive keys to a new car when he passes his road test.  I don't have a NEW car..I don't think I'll be buying one for a teenager driver. That being said, it is possible for us to get something used....that does have an airbag. Teenagers are invincible..they think these things happen to "other" people. While a drivers ed course is a must...driving with these kids on a daily basis in areas they themselves will be frequenting when on their own...is really important. I've also experienced first hand the difference in teen boys..and teen girls. The girls take that extra moment of time...they aren't so heavy footed. The boys..the gas peddle is their best friend.  It may not be when mom or dad is in the car..but it is when they are alone or with their friends. It's something in their genetic make up..and apparently it effects their right foot!


____________________


----------



## ntsammy5

auntie said:


> The boys..the gas peddle is their best friend.  It may not be when mom or dad is in the car..but it is when they are alone or with their friends. It's something in their genetic make up..and apparently it effects their right foot!



That's the truth.   

We've been lucky, no serious accidents with 3 kidss, and absolutely NONE until any of them had been driving for at least 10 years!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Boy, did I miss some serious conversations yesterday!  Bras and teenage drivers!  

I haven't thought too much about the car thing yet.....but safety is a top priority!  I think arming them with as much padding and common sense as possible is a good idea!


----------



## RvUsa

My first car was a 68 mustang with about 500 hp.  That thing could do 160mph easy, and it saw it on a regular basis.  

NOW,


I am a dad, and my stomach does a flip when I think about my son doing that now......

You know, I was an idiot with that car (boy do I miss it), speeding, drag racing, riding around with 9 people stuffed in it, cutting class... boy the good old days.  But I can't imagine how I am going to feel when Matt is old enough to drive.  NO WONDER MY DAD IS SNOW WHITE ON TOP!!!

With everything that I did, I only had 1 accident with that car, I backed out of a parking space while talking to a buddy, smashed into a little rice burner pickup that was passing behind me.  SMASHED the $@#$ out of it, pushed the fender into the battery, then the battery into the engine.  You know what happened to my 68?  I had a 1/2" scratch on my bumper that you couldn't see if I didn't tell you where it was.  The moral of the story, keep the kids locked in the basement until they are at least 30 .

Seriously, I would take an old ford truck with no airbags over a tiny little import with 20 airbags any day, it is a matter of inertia and momentum.  Take an aluminum can and a brick,  hit the brick as hard as you can with the can, then the other way around.  Which one wins?  I will take the brick every time.  

JMHO
John


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> My first car was a 68 mustang with about 500 hp.  That thing could do 160mph easy, and it saw it on a regular basis.
> 
> NOW,
> 
> 
> I am a dad, and my stomach does a flip when I think about my son doing that now......
> 
> You know, I was an idiot with that car (boy do I miss it), speeding, drag racing, riding around with 9 people stuffed in it, cutting class... boy the good old days.  But I can't imagine how I am going to feel when Matt is old enough to drive.  NO WONDER MY DAD IS SNOW WHITE ON TOP!!!
> 
> With everything that I did, I only had 1 accident with that car, I backed out of a parking space while talking to a buddy, smashed into a little rice burner pickup that was passing behind me.  SMASHED the $@#$ out of it, pushed the fender into the battery, then the battery into the engine.  You know what happened to my 68?  I had a 1/2" scratch on my bumper that you couldn't see if I didn't tell you where it was.  The moral of the story, keep the kids locked in the basement until they are at least 30 .
> 
> Seriously, I would take an old ford truck with no airbags over a tiny little import with 20 airbags any day, it is a matter of inertia and momentum.  Take an aluminum can and a brick,  hit the brick as hard as you can with the can, then the other way around.  Which one wins?  I will take the brick every time.
> 
> JMHO
> John



  Great minds thank alike are you sure your not from Texas. If you like the whole brick to a beer can idea you need to get a front replacment bumper on your superduty. I have had on on every truck they are great.


----------



## ynottony99

LONE-STAR said:


> Great minds thank alike are you sure your not from Texas. If you like the whole brick to a beer can idea you need to get a front replacment bumper on your superduty. I have had on on every truck they are great.



*If I may jump in here for a moment, just what bumper did you get for your superduty?????  Do you remember that old made for T V movie, 'Duell'.  Dennis Weaver was being chased by some nut in a semi because he passed him or something.  Anyway, that truck had a railroad tie welded on the front for a bumper.  Now THAT is SUPERDUTY! *


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> Boy, did I miss some serious conversations yesterday!  Bras and teenage drivers!
> 
> I haven't thought too much about the car thing yet.....but safety is a top priority!  I think arming them with as much padding and common sense as possible is a good idea!



cars are like bras, sometimes being armed with as much padding can be good too,


----------



## Gatordad

RvUsa said:


> My first car was a 68 mustang with about 500 hp.  That thing could do 160mph easy, and it saw it on a regular basis.
> 
> NOW,
> 
> 
> I am a dad, and my stomach does a flip when I think about my son doing that now......
> 
> You know, I was an idiot with that car (boy do I miss it), speeding, drag racing, riding around with 9 people stuffed in it, cutting class... boy the good old days.  But I can't imagine how I am going to feel when Matt is old enough to drive.  NO WONDER MY DAD IS SNOW WHITE ON TOP!!!
> 
> With everything that I did, I only had 1 accident with that car, I backed out of a parking space while talking to a buddy, smashed into a little rice burner pickup that was passing behind me.  SMASHED the $@#$ out of it, pushed the fender into the battery, then the battery into the engine.  You know what happened to my 68?  I had a 1/2" scratch on my bumper that you couldn't see if I didn't tell you where it was.  The moral of the story, keep the kids locked in the basement until they are at least 30 .
> 
> Seriously, I would take an old ford truck with no airbags over a tiny little import with 20 airbags any day, it is a matter of inertia and momentum.  Take an aluminum can and a brick,  hit the brick as hard as you can with the can, then the other way around.  Which one wins?  I will take the brick every time.
> 
> JMHO
> John



Wow, nice car.


----------



## RvUsa

I sure miss, it, my dad and I built it.  It was a 6cyl when we got it, had it for about 9 months, painted it, etc.  Then dropped in a 351w.  Stroked and bored, HUGE cam, really nice heads, c4 out of a pickup, (best tranny ever).  Car had 3:00 rear, little slow off the line, but had NOOOOO limit to speed on top end.  Speedo went to 145, and I had it past that, past the odometer, and back to about 15 racing a mercedes down I80 on the way home from college, he gave up at about 140 

I wish I never sold that thing.  Dw and I have a 69 camaro conv right now, but it is a long way from the road, we bought it in baskets last summer.  But got a GREAT deal, and that is what I used to do, (I was manager of 2nd largest mail order camaro co in us).

That is what I will be doing in my spare time this summer.

John


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Jeeeez John....68 stang fastback is my favorite  car on the planet, second only to the 69 camaro!!!! Sounds like your going to have a blast this summer!!!! I miss being able to fit my hand into the engine of a car.


----------



## RvUsa

Thanks Rodger, I wish it was a fastback, it was a notchback.  My favorite car is the 69 boss 429 mustang, followed by the Gt-350H hertz rent a racer.  But I would have to win 2 lotteries to buy either one of them.  LOL
I have to admit, I can't wait to be cruising down the road with the top down and the 396 singing its tune.  MAN I CAN"T WAIT, I love the sound of a big block and the smell of racing fuel!!   I can remember buying racing fuel for $2.80 a gallon, and thinking that was crazy, now regular is $3.45, I don't want to think what 104+ is now 

I got your sticker out of the camper today, (finally finished unpacking) I will get it in the mail to you tomorrow.

Later 
John


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Gatordad said:


> cars are like bras, sometimes being armed with as much padding can be good too,



My DH calls that false advertising


----------



## LONE-STAR

ynottony99 said:


> *If I may jump in here for a moment, just what bumper did you get for your superduty?????  Do you remember that old made for T V movie, 'Duell'.  Dennis Weaver was being chased by some nut in a semi because he passed him or something.  Anyway, that truck had a railroad tie welded on the front for a bumper.  Now THAT is SUPERDUTY! *



Really I cant remember what brand it was and the sticker is gone but I thank it was tough country or ranch hand. I kinda of remember that movie but its been years since i saw it. If I am thanking of the right movie they where on 2 lane winding mountain roads.


----------



## Gatordad

PolynesianPixie said:


> My DH calls that false advertising



aren't bras in general false advertising?


----------



## 2goofycampers

Gatordad said:


> aren't bras in general false advertising?



But isnt false advertising  better than bruised knees !!


----------



## ntsammy5

Here's the REAL show that Poly Pixie was in as a nun:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D09DCZryG2U&feature=related


----------



## 1goofy1

ntsammy5 said:


> Here's the REAL show that Poly Pixie was in as a nun:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D09DCZryG2U&feature=related




That is too funny.


----------



## HappyCamper87

Just checking in. 

Honestly, haven't caught up on the posts yet.  

We went on our "maiden voyage" this weekend and we had a great time.  Minus the 3 1/2 hour sales presentation.  It was supposed to be ninety minutes for 3 day 2 night weekend.  

Anyway, we were able to set up and tear down without any problems.  And, the kids had lots of fun even though there were not a lot of other kids at the campground.  Mostly swimming in the pools and they did some hiking and jogging.  Everyone fit in the camper comfortably.  We had 8 and there was still room for Ma Kettle if she had been there.  She had prior commitments so couldn't come with.  

Hope everyone is happy and healthy.  

No one has gone on a break have they?

Now I'll go catch up.  

Have a good night everyone.


----------



## disney4dan

Brer Bear said:


> OK, this is going down hill fast, so I'm going to interject a serious question. My DS is 15 and has his learners permit. We originally intended for him to get my Dad's old 91 Ford F150 for his first car. BUT, it has no airbags and my DW and I are having second thoughts. You fine folks who have gone thru this horrifying process of giving your child a motorized weapon give me your opinion!



Our 15 yo (16 next week) has been working part time for quite a while and saved up his money for his own vehicle.  He's been working at a local auction place (nice to have someone in the family who knows how to move furniture and has a young back) and fell in love with a 1986 Dodge 12 passenger van.  Not yo mamma's mini-van here, but a 3/4 ton van with lots of seats.  Paid for it himself and he still has $$ left over to insure it and get some parts to fix the basics.  Good thing that he does not get his license for another 6 months because it's going to need a lot of work.  Hope he'll still listen to me as we work through the thing together.  We're going to start with the brakes.  You want to talk about the brick vs. the tin can theory??  This has got to be one big and heavy brick.  Just a little nervous about 11 other kids with him.

His wise-guy boss (a really great guy, perfect person to have for a first boss) is such a kidder that he brought over a futon mattress and stuffed it into the van for him to scare his girlfriends parents!  I'm thinking a fender bender may be an acceptible substitute for any other "accidents".  With all his exposure to needles and surgery over the past year, I figure he knows enough to want to avoid trips to the ER.

His reason for the van is that he's in a band and will need something to put the gear in when they travel to shows.  If you're gonna dream, dream big I guess.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

disney4dan said:


> His reason for the van is that he's in a band and will need something to put the gear in when they travel to shows.  If you're gonna dream, dream big I guess.



I was wondering why in the heck a 16yo would fall in love with an 86 van. Like father like son, huh?? You must be proud as a peacock!!

get him a paint job like this...he'll have the best of both worlds


----------



## RvUsa

I have a picture in my old car show albums of a minivan with a 32 roadster painted on the side.  They painted the rest of the van kinda gray, so it blended in with the parking lot, it was pretty cool, it took a second to realize it wasn't real.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> Here's the REAL show that Poly Pixie was in as a nun:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D09DCZryG2U&feature=related



Phew!  You had me worried there for a minute!


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


> Here's the REAL show that Poly Pixie was in as a nun:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D09DCZryG2U&feature=related


 
That is the _ONLY_ way our choir could do the "Hallelujah Chorus"!!

I'm sure Handel is lhao in heaven!!!

Did you catch the signs they activated with foot petals!!  Brilliant!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

2goofycampers said:


> But isnt false advertising  better than bruised knees !!



Yikes!   I must admit, false advertising or not, they must be secured!  There will be no cartwheeling without OUCH!


----------



## ntsammy5

des1954 said:


> That is the _ONLY_ way our choir could do the "Hallelujah Chorus"!!



Rick sent me that one.


----------



## ntsammy5

Getting close.....


----------



## PolynesianPixie

well, looky there!  You got it!


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


> Rick sent me that one.


 
And to think I yelled at him for sending stuff like that to my office e-mail! Oh well, if otters trump peacocks, brothers trump husbands!!

*Boo-yah*, you got 3300!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

The Yankees are playing Virginia Tech today.


----------



## ntsammy5

PolynesianPixie said:


> The Yankees are playing Virginia Tech today.



WHAT?  at VT?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> WHAT?  at VT?



Yep.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

It's an exhibition game  

A link, if you like:

http://www.hokiesports.com/baseball/recaps/20080313aaa.html


----------



## ntsammy5

Thanks.  3400 anyone?


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ntsammy5 said:


> Thanks.  3400 anyone?



I can assist slightly, but I'm afraid it simply won't fit into my schedule until tomorrow


----------



## ntsammy5

I'm thinking about a trip in October.  I can get a timeshare for next to nothing, my AP doesn't expire until November, I have some credits with SW Air, and I can get a rental car pretty cheap.  Now all I need t do is sell the proposition to DW.  I'm putting together an intel estimate now!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Hey, I usually go in October - you could stop by the Kiwi for a Kungaloosh.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ftwildernessguy said:


> Hey, I usually go in October - you could stop by the Kiwi for a Kungaloosh.



Debs dreams will come true!


----------



## ntsammy5

ftwildernessguy said:


> Hey, I usually go in October - you could stop by the Kiwi for a Kungaloosh.



Another point to add to the estimate!  When are you going?


----------



## ftwildernessguy

ntsammy5 said:


> Another point to add to the estimate!  When are you going?



I havent made my reservations yet, but probably around the 15th through the 25th.


----------



## ntsammy5

That would work for us.  Now to do a sales job.  Unfortunately this will be around the time the new grandson will be baptised.  

Now an off topic question.  I know that folklore holds that the peacocks were driven off by the otters in an internecine war (over whiskey, kungaloosh and beer).

*When did the peacocks actually leave?*


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I think in Feb 04 my wife and I went to WL and I took a picture of the white peacock at FW then.  I believe by the end of that year, they were gone.  I may be wrong, however.


----------



## Colson39

Yea, I agree that around 2004 is when they finally decided to "relocate" them.  I definitely know they weren't there 3 years ago, so that sounds about right.


----------



## ntsammy5

Sounds about right -- I remember tripping over one in 2002 in a drunken stupor (me not the peacock) and I wasn't sure if I remembered correctly or had been having hallucinations.  I don't remember them from a Jan 2004 trip though.  Thanks.


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


> That would work for us. Now to do a sales job. Unfortunately this will be around the time the new grandson will be baptised.
> 
> Now an off topic question. I know that folklore holds that the peacocks were driven off by the otters in an internecine war (over whiskey, kungaloosh and beer).
> 
> *When did the peacocks actually leave?*


 
Hey, Bo-Bo!!!  This was your 2900th post!!!  Double *boo-yah!!  *March 18th must be your day!!!

Good-bye.... I'm off to job #2! (They haven't given me the orange apron, yet  )


----------



## 2goofycampers

Help the stupid out please.. how do we get the countdown ticker on our signature??


----------



## ntsammy5

Go to tickerfactory.com and build your ticker then copy the link and post it back here as a picture OR just type it in like this:


----------



## 2goofycampers

thanks a bunch, have a beer on us


----------



## Momof626x3

ntsammy5 said:


> *When did the peacocks actually leave?*




We definately saw peacocks when we were there in Feb. 2005 (presidents week). My kids will miss seeing them this year!


----------



## Gatordad

I found one there over New Years.  They are indeed alive and well.


----------



## RvUsa

I think we should all go here and order a couple of dozen and send them to the fort.  Turn them loose and see how long they stay.


----------



## LONE-STAR

I went and did a job at a guys house last week they had 7 pet peacocks. Made me thank of the Fort


----------



## Shannone1

Pretty sad that there has been more chit chat on a golf cart thread that on this one tonight.  Where is everyone ??  

I have a goal of 1000 posts by the end of the week so someone needs to chat with me


----------



## LONE-STAR

The golf cart thread might get you there tonight.


----------



## Gatordad

Shannone1 said:


> Pretty sad that there has been more chit chat on a golf cart thread that on this one tonight.  Where is everyone ??
> 
> I have a goal of 1000 posts by the end of the week so someone needs to chat with me


hi shannone


----------



## Shannone1

Gatordad said:


> hi shannone



 Thanks  Going to bed now...only 60 or so to go now...


----------



## RvUsa

Its 2 am, I am tired, and really mad.... just some useless info.


----------



## RvUsa

Hey, I hit 500 tonight,  but I am still mad


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> Hey, I hit 500 tonight,  but I am still mad



Why?


----------



## RvUsa

I tried to hire some guy to work on the site, and I think he ripped me off. He won't reply to my emails, or y i m


----------



## RvUsa

I got post #3333 yeah for me!


----------



## Colson39

I wish I was outside today, so nice and breezy, about 76 out.  Why is it never like this on the weekends...lol


----------



## Rhonda

RvUsa said:


> I tried to hire some guy to work on the site, and I think he ripped me off. He won't reply to my emails, or y i m



Did you already pay him?   We'll think happy thoughts....maybe he's just on vacation or something.


----------



## Colson39

Yea, did you already pay him? How did you find him?


----------



## RvUsa

Yep, $100, hired him through odesk, a freelance place, and he wanted an upfront fee.  He did email me this am,  it just said "msorry".   Well that makes me feel better LOL


----------



## Rhonda

I would say "msorry too.  buh-bye now"


----------



## Colson39

I would try to get your money back, don't let people like that think they can just  scam you out of your money.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

RvUsa said:


> I tried to hire some guy to work on the site, and I think he ripped me off. He won't reply to my emails, or y i m



If you can't trust him to get back to you, can you really trust him to work on something as personal and near and dear as your site?  Major bummer!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

MSORRY?????????????  MSORRY???????????? How 'bout "Mgonna Kick your Mbutt"....who is he, a member of Hanson singin "MBop"????  Drugs are baaad, MKay?

I had some fried bufflao frog legs today...(payoff for shopping with DW)...they were Mgood!!!


----------



## Shannone1

BigDaddyRog said:


> MSORRY?????????????  MSORRY???????????? How 'bout "Mgonna Kick your Mbutt"....who is he, a member of Hanson singin "MBop"????  Drugs are baaad, MKay?
> 
> I had some fried bufflao frog legs today...(payoff for shopping with DW)...they were Mgood!!!


----------



## clkelley

Getting closer to 6000 Posts!!

Oh, new camping pictures on the blog too!!


----------



## Shannone1

clkelley said:


> Getting closer to 6000 Posts!!
> 
> Oh, new camping pictures on the blog too!!



Nice Carol


----------



## auntie

Tattoo?
 Anyone have one...? and NOT regret it? My son who will be 17 in June wants one. My husband is thinking of getting one himself, so he figures it would be a father/son thing. I'm not BIG on it..but not totally opposed to it either. My biggest objection in the past when one of them(the kids) wanted a tattoo has been that they will regret it when they are older. Chances are they will regret the choice they made at 17 or 18  when they're 40.  got around that by telling me he wants a cross on his arm. He figures he is a Christian, and that's not something he's ever going to change. (Smart kid..using his faith to knock out my veto ) My older son(now 27) ...thinks we're crazy for even considering it. When he used to ask us if he could get one..I'd tell him not as long as there is breath in my body!...Naturally he did what every 19 year old kid told that would do..he went out and pierced his tounge!  It didn't last long..as it got infected and had to be taken out(thank the Lord!)...it also didn't help that I had tears in my eyes everytime he walked into a room. Well, we look back on that now and laugh..(well, he does..me..not so much ) My husband and I figure Timmy's the youngest..we've been down this road a few times now..and know we have to pick the battles. He's a  good kid..we haven't had any problems with him(I know..it's early still) but he's active in sports, plays for his high school lacrosse team..is well liked by his peers, and highly regarded by his teachers. A cross on his arm..well, it's not so terrible..so we're leaning toward "okay-ing" it. Anyone else with kids this age have to deal with this..and how did you handle it? Anyone get a tattoo when they were younger and regret it later..or are you still happy with your decision?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I have a couple....I dont really regret getting them...although I wish I had chosen a better artist for my first one.....and maybe it shouldnt have included so many skulls.....skulls are coool when youre 18(well, they are still pretty cool) but I wont wear a sleeveless shirt anywhere that I dont wanna be thought of as Tattooed White Trash!!!! I guess sleevless shirts give that impression whether ya have ink or not, though.


----------



## Shannone1

auntie said:


> Anyone get a tattoo when they were younger and regret it later..or are you still happy with your decision?



I don't have one.  My sister got a huge black panther on her shoulder when she was in her early 20's and she hates it now.  It is far too big to remove.  

I think a tattoo on a well defined bicep is really sexy  ,  but my DH won't even consider getting one, lol.  He isn't an earring/tattoo kind of guy.

As far as my kids....I guess I'll cross that bridge when we get to it...I have enough other things to worry about with them right now (like dating)


----------



## Shannone1

Have you guys ever seen this...it's GREAT !!  It's called "The Mom". 

http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/ver/223/popup/index.php?cl=4274384


----------



## auntie

Shannone1 said:


> I don't have one.  My sister got a huge black panther on her shoulder when she was in her early 20's and she hates it now.  It is far too big to remove.
> 
> I think a tattoo on a well defined bicep is really sexy  ,  but my DH won't even consider getting one, lol.  He isn't an earring/tattoo kind of guy.
> 
> As far as my kids....I guess I'll cross that bridge when we get to it...I have enough other things to worry about with them right now (like dating)




I don't think he's thinking HUGE BLACK PANTHER...thank goodness!


----------



## Brer Bear

I grew up around too many WWII vets..after seeing that a once majestic eagle tattoo on a young man's chest has morphed into a horrid pterodactyl looking critter on an old man's belly.....no tat's thanks.

Each to their own!  I've seen some pretty cool tat's!


----------



## auntie

Brer Bear said:


> I grew up around too many WWII vets..after seeing that a once majestic eagle tattoo on a young man's chest has morphed into a horrid pterodactyl looking critter on an old man's belly.....no tat's thanks.
> 
> Each to their own!  I've seen some pretty cool tat's!



I always think the same thing about those tattoos on the the lower back on some ladies...and think some day....we're gonna be seeing alot of grandmas with sagging tattoos running down their butts..it ain't gonna be pretty


----------



## des1954

I'm personally not opposed to tat's. Actually, I think tastefully done tat's are really attractive.  

Now, what I am opposed to is _pain_, which is the main reason I've never gotten one.  

If I did tho, it'd have to be either eeyore, pooh, tigger, or piglet. 
Well, maybe not piglet - as that could be confusing.  

Maybe a cute litte otter would be an appropriate tat for me.  Perhaps on the ankle?


----------



## RvUsa

Well, my little friend from India actually showed up for a while tonight, he hasnt done much, but at least he is pretending to be working.  If he was just ripping me off, I wouldn't have heard anything at all right.

If this works, I will have maps on every state with push pins for every campground listed, when you click a pin, it will show you info about it and then take you to a place to review it and read reviews.  Keep your fingers crossed!!!!!!


----------



## LONE-STAR

Thats good  hope it works out for you.


----------



## 2goofycampers

..HEY,,,tomorrow is the first full day of SPRING,,,LET"S GO FISH"N !!!


----------



## RvUsa

Its snowing here, no fishing unless its through the ice.  Sled riding maybe.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Spent $180.00 in diesel tonight


----------



## 2goofycampers

I  use to  do ice fishing ,,when I was a kid in Ohio. No more of that stuff for me, i like the shorts and t-shirt fishing now.


----------



## RvUsa

Paid $4.17 yesterday for diesel.


----------



## LONE-STAR

$3.89 to $4.00 here


----------



## LONE-STAR

So has Gatordad called it quits its ashame if he has.


----------



## terri01p

auntie said:


> Tattoo?
> Anyone have one...? and NOT regret it? My son who will be 17 in June wants one. My husband is thinking of getting one himself, so he figures it would be a father/son thing. I'm not BIG on it..but not totally opposed to it either. My biggest objection in the past when one of them(the kids) wanted a tattoo has been that they will regret it when they are older. Chances are they will regret the choice they made at 17 or 18  when they're 40. Timmy got around that by telling me he wants a cross on his arm. He figures he is a Christian, and that's not something he's ever going to change. (Smart kid..using his faith to knock out my veto ) My older son(now 27) ...thinks we're crazy for even considering it. When he used to ask us if he could get one..I'd tell him not as long as there is breath in my body!...Naturally he did what every 19 year old kid told that would do..he went out and pierced his tounge!  It didn't last long..as it got infected and had to be taken out(thank the Lord!)...it also didn't help that I had tears in my eyes everytime he walked into a room. Well, we look back on that now and laugh..(well, he does..me..not so much ) My husband and I figure Timmy's the youngest..we've been down this road a few times now..and know we have to pick the battles. He's a  good kid..we haven't had any problems with him(I know..it's early still) but he's active in sports, plays for his high school lacrosse team..is well liked by his peers, and highly regarded by his teachers. A cross on his arm..well, it's not so terrible..so we're leaning toward "okay-ing" it. Anyone else with kids this age have to deal with this..and how did you handle it? Anyone get a tattoo when they were younger and regret it later..or are you still happy with your decision?






Whenever I was 25 years old, young and very impressionable, I (yes even I ) got a tattoo, I worked for an airlines and a group of us went and got it done.

If you knew me now, you would know that's not who I am , it's nothing distasteful but it's just not who I am now. As a parent and wife, and hopefully a grandmother one day it's just not me.

The only thing I'm glad for is that it's on my upper arm so even if I wear short sleeves it doesn't show. 

Now as an size 16  mother/ wife the last thing I feel like doing is calling attention to myself and with a tattoo it does, last summer at the beach, me and my dh was swimming in the pool and as I got out an older teen kid handed me my towel and winked at me, I was so embarrassed, I know he wouldn't have done that if I wouldn't have been more on his level with this tattoo. 

I can't say I sit around and regret getting it, heck that was 20 years ago but if I had to get a tattoo again I just wouldn't.


----------



## RvUsa

LONE-STAR said:


> So has Gatordad called it quits its ashame if he has.



He pm'd me this morning, said he was po'd about lil conner, and was laying low.  Don't know when he will be back.


----------



## auntie

I feel the same way...just as a woman..I think it might be different. I'm not sure men feel the same way about them. I would like for my son to wait at least another year or so..although a cross probably isn't a horrible tattoo to have..if he's gonna get one. 
I know someone who has one on her hand(it's actually very small)..and she did it when she was young also. HATES it. I was looking at photos of her at her sister's wedding recently, and in every photo she's holding one hand over the other so as not to have it show. WHY she would put it in such an obvious place is beyond me, but she was young and dumb..and that's what happened. Only it still is with her.


----------



## auntie

So what's with that...is it perfectly okay to have an avatar like that..kind of creepy don't you think?


----------



## RvUsa

I am not gonna get into it, but I am a big guy, and that guy creeps me out.... lol


----------



## tellnotails

he is taking a stand......very honorable....... 

everytime I do with someone on here I get a PM.....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ya gotta choose your battles wisely....some things aint worth the trouble...somethings are.


----------



## tellnotails

BigDaddyRog said:


> ya gotta choose your battles wisely....some things aint worth the trouble...somethings are.


----------



## OK GRUMPY

I have to ask why was the thread locked that Gatordad said goodbye? Does anyone know?


----------



## Rhonda

OK GRUMPY said:


> I have to ask why was the thread locked that Gatordad said goodbye? Does anyone know?



It wasn't about camping.  We're trying very hard to keep the chit-chat stuff to this thread, so that others who visit this board can get the information they need about FW and camping.

If anyone has questions about a way a situation is handled, please feel free to email the administrators.  This is from the DIS guidelines:

7. MODERATORS:  ... Part of their responsibilities is ensuring that our guidelines are followed which may require that a thread is edited, deleted, closed or moved. If these decisions impact you, we ask that you respect them. Should you have any questions, please direct them to admin@wdwinfo.com. Any discussion about a Moderating decision that takes place on the boards could result in an infraction.


----------



## stacktester

I can respect that. I used to go in a Nascar chat room on Yahoo all the time and a bunch of people ruined that and now nobody bothers to go in anymore. I would hate to see that here.


----------



## OK GRUMPY

I understand  Thank You for the explaination..


----------



## Colson39

I understand why he got upset, in the end though, it's just a message board about the Fort, and like stacktester said, I would hate for this to turn into some kind of Community Board area <shudder>.  Here's to hoping that whole situation ends up just being a misunderstanding, time will tell I guess.

Thankfully 99% of this forum are people that enjoy the Fort, like to talk about it, and are here not to cause trouble.  It's gotten a little crazy lately because there has been such an influx of people, I can barely keep up with all the posts anymore.  I remember when I used to try to answer every question people had, that's impossible now or I would have to turn this into a job...lol.

I hope he comes back, even though he's a Gator


----------



## RvUsa

I pm'd Rhonda yesterday and told her she was doing a great job, I didn't do that to suck up, it's the truth.  I have been on other boards where it seems like every post past the third is just a flame trying to start a fight.  Thats not what I come here to see.  I love this thread,(chit chat) its fun and you never know where its going, one day truck stories, the next day we are all watching an old movie together and making fun of the funny looking robot (that was fun).  On other threads, we usuall, USUALLY wait until the OP's question is answered until we start goofing around.  We probably should try to keep that to a minimum .  

I agree with Chris there has been a huge increase in people and posts, which is great, more fort fun, and those of us that are here alot, and have been around need to be a little more aware of what we are doing.

Ok off my soapbox,  back to the normal revelrie, with a hint of moderation, HEY thats where they got the term "moderator", never put that together.

Now everyone give gatordad a big group hug, and lets get back to the fun, and if someone creeps us out, lets just do what my grandma used to tell me to do, turn the other cheek!, and just ignore them.  If we don't play with them, they will get bored and go away.


Thanks


----------



## ftwildernessguy

auntie said:


> I feel the same way...just as a woman..I think it might be different. I'm not sure men feel the same way about them. I would like for my son to wait at least another year or so..although a cross probably isn't a horrible tattoo to have..if he's gonna get one.
> I know someone who has one on her hand(it's actually very small)..and she did it when she was young also. HATES it. I was looking at photos of her at her sister's wedding recently, and in every photo she's holding one hand over the other so as not to have it show. WHY she would put it in such an obvious place is beyond me, but she was young and dumb..and that's what happened. Only it still is with her.



A couple of years ago we were at the GF and there was a wedding party taking pictures on that beautiful curved staircase they have there.  Here were all these beautiful girls dressed in some very attractive bridesmaids gowns and two of them had tattoos that covered their shoulders.  It really took away from the whole picture, IMHO.


----------



## Colson39

RvUsa said:


> I pm'd Rhonda yesterday and told her she was doing a great job, I didn't do that to suck up, it's the truth.  I have been on other boards where it seems like every post past the third is just a flame trying to start a fight.  Thats not what I come here to see.  I love this thread,(chit chat) its fun and you never know where its going, one day truck stories, the next day we are all watching an old movie together and making fun of the funny looking robot (that was fun).  On other threads, we usuall, USUALLY wait until the OP's question is answered until we start goofing around.  We probably should try to keep that to a minimum .
> 
> I agree with Chris there has been a huge increase in people and posts, which is great, more fort fun, and those of us that are here alot, and have been around need to be a little more aware of what we are doing.
> 
> Ok off my soapbox,  back to the normal revelrie, with a hint of moderation, HEY thats where they got the term "moderator", never put that together.
> 
> Now everyone give gatordad a big group hug, and lets get back to the fun, and if someone creeps us out, lets just do what my grandma used to tell me to do, turn the other cheek!, and just ignore them.  If we don't play with them, they will get bored and go away.
> 
> 
> Thanks



haha, Rhonda must have been loving it then, because I sent her a PM yesterday as well telling her what a great job the moderators do on this forum...lol.

I agree that I hate when people try to turn threads into flame wars, that is not what this forum is about.  There are plenty of other forums out there that you can do that at, I come to this one because that's not what this is about   Fortunately it doesn't happen that often around here, and the moderators are pretty good about taking care of it when it does.



> On other threads, we usuall, USUALLY wait until the OP's question is answered until we start goofing around.  We probably should try to keep that to a minimum .



I also agree with this, while it's nice that we get to goof around, sometimes I feel like a thread gets derailed before all the info gets out/gets answered.  Not that this should be some kind of stale forum, but we shouldn't always go into every thread right after it's been posted and start talking about beer...lol.


----------



## clkelley

It's Friday Eve!!!!


----------



## Colson39

Not for me!!! Today is Friday!!!

That's because yesterday my boss said we had Friday off, which none of us knew.  Not to gloat or anything...lol

Ahh, nothing like the surprise of a 3 day weekend.  Of course, I'm going to spend all day tomorrow working on the house, so it won't really be a day off...lol.  Have to trim the palm trees, trim the oak tree, break out the John Deere for some lawn mowing, install one new fan, replace another fan, and then grab a six pack...lol.


----------



## JCJRSmith

Colson39 said:


> ... and then grab a six pack...lol.



Don't grab too hard, you may strain yourself.  Can you tell I'm jealous?


----------



## We4mickey

So, I posted the other day that I took a second job.Well, yesterday at work they asked me if I was interested in a promotion, full time hours with perks, more pay (I don't know how much yet), but I have to transfer to a different store. It is 10 miles further at a mall I don't ever go to. I feel really bad if I take it, cuz I don't usually commit to something and quit so quickly. I keep going back and forth. I'm leaning more towards taking it.


----------



## ntsammy5

I never got one.  During WWII when my dad was in North Africa, he and a few friends got drunk and were going into town to get tattoos.  His best friend stopped him from doing it (forcibly I might add) because he thought he was too drunk.  The other guys went and got them and all three of them died from infection.  After hearing that story, tattoos never interested me.


----------



## ntsammy5

We4mickey said:


> I keep going back and forth. I'm leaning more towards taking it.



You've got to do what's best for you!  Good luck


----------



## Us3

We4mickey said:


> So, I posted the other day that I took a second job.Well, yesterday at work they asked me if I was interested in a promotion, full time hours with perks, more pay (I don't know how much yet), but I have to transfer to a different store. It is 10 miles further at a mall I don't ever go to. I feel really bad if I take it, cuz I don't usually commit to something and quit so quickly. I keep going back and forth. I'm leaning more towards taking it.



Good luck with your decision.  I say do what's best for you and your family.


----------



## Colson39

JCJRSmith said:


> Don't grab too hard, you may strain yourself.  Can you tell I'm jealous?



lol, what are you jealous of?  A 6 pack of beer? heh


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Jeeeeez......today is my Monday. I hate working for a living...and the dang PowerBall wont cooperate with my mental messages!!


----------



## Shannone1

Hey.....guess what ?!?!  Chad is FINALLY taking down the Christmas lights    They have NEVER been up this late in the year before.  It's just been sooooo cold and snowy that we couldn't do it before.  We still have a few snow mounds on the ground, but the lights are frozen to the house anymore.

They've been on the house since November  But I haven't had them lit since the first week of Jan.


----------



## tellnotails

I turned my NCAA mens bracket in........I have miami(FL) getting bounced inthe first round.......anyone else.....


----------



## ntsammy5

tellnotails said:


> I turned my NCAA mens bracket in.....



I filled mine out with my eyes closed -- seemed as accurate as any other method I've ever used.


----------



## tellnotails

ntsammy5 said:


> I filled mine out with my eyes closed -- seemed as accurate as any other method I've ever used.



have you ever picked the highest seed to win all the games?????

thats my plan this year and I'm stickin with it.......(except the miami/St. marys game)


----------



## ntsammy5

tellnotails said:


> have you ever picked the highest seed to win all the games?????



No, but I've never won a cent either!  However I did pick NC this year, so......


----------



## Colson39

Shannone1 said:


> Hey.....guess what ?!?!  Chad is FINALLY taking down the Christmas lights    They have NEVER been up this late in the year before.  It's just been sooooo cold and snowy that we couldn't do it before.  We still have a few snow mounds on the ground, but the lights are frozen to the house anymore.
> 
> They've been on the house since November  But I haven't had them lit since the first week of Jan.



lol, there are quite a few people around here that do the same thing, and it's not even cold and snowy.


----------



## Colson39

That being said, DW just turned 9 months pregnant....woohoo!!!

Last night he was moving around a bunch, she kept on saying she can't wait for him to get outside already so she can play with him...lol


----------



## Gatordad

Don't you guys get yourselves in trouble over me.  I wasn't booted, It's all good.


----------



## Colson39

Nah, we know you weren't booted, you would have to do something really bad for that


----------



## ntsammy5

Gatordad said:


> Don't you guys get yourselves in trouble over me.  I wasn't booted, It's all good.



Great!


----------



## Shannone1

Colson39 said:


> lol, there are quite a few people around here that do the same thing, and it's not even cold and snowy.



  One of the things I had to promise Chad to get him to put up with the crowds are WDW during Christmas was that he wouldn't have to put up the lights next year.  He is really happy right now and the idea of NOT having to do this again next year, lol.


----------



## Colson39

lol, that sounds like a good deal!  I takes me an entire weekend to put up all our Christmas lights, it seems like every year we do something different.


----------



## Tent Camping Mom

Colson39 said:


> That being said, DW just turned 9 months pregnant....woohoo!!!
> 
> Last night he was moving around a bunch, she kept on saying she can't wait for him to get outside already so she can play with him...lol



 Congrats! The last month was the toughest for me, couldn't sleep, very anxious, and ready for him. Sounds like you two are going to be wonderful parents


----------



## We4mickey

Your taking your lights down and we are expecting 3 to 6 inches of snow tomorrow. Yeah! We just started to see the grass in some spots. Here we go again.


----------



## Colson39

Tent Camping Mom said:


> Congrats! The last month was the toughest for me, couldn't sleep, very anxious, and ready for him. Sounds like you two are going to be wonderful parents



Yea, she's been pretty anxious lately, and he's been moving around tons!  Thanks for the compliment as well, can't wait to take Reilly to his first Disney arcade, his first boat trip, first Thunder Mountain ride, first Disney pool, first otter sighting, first fireworks show, you get the picture....lol


----------



## Shannone1

Colson39 said:


> Yea, she's been pretty anxious lately, and he's been moving around tons!  Thanks for the compliment as well, can't wait to take Reilly to his first Disney arcade, his first boat trip, first Thunder Mountain ride, first Disney pool, first otter sighting, first fireworks show, you get the picture....lol



Awwwww.....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Sniff....sniff....whats that awfull smell????   Ohhhhhhhh, Gatordads back!!!!!  Welcome home brother!!!


----------



## des1954

Gatordad said:


> Don't you guys get yourselves in trouble over me. I wasn't booted, It's all good.


 
Hi Pete!!! 

Glad your sabbatical was short-lived!! So short in fact.... I didn't see your thread that was pulled, or even realized you were gone.  Now, keep in mind that I've not been able to spend much time on the boards in the past week or so, so don't be offended.

See ya!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

I have a tattoo.  

Not sure I'd do it again, but it is small and on my right hip.  I was at least smart enough to put it where it stayed covered.  Most of the time I forget it's there.


----------



## AuburnJen92

my mother told me (and my sister) that if we ever got a tattoo, she would drug us and have it surgically removed, then send us the bill!

she still means it and we are both in our mid 30's!


----------



## MomofPirate&Mickey

Colson39 said:


> Yea, she's been pretty anxious lately, and he's been moving around tons!  Thanks for the compliment as well, can't wait to take Reilly to his first Disney arcade, his first boat trip, first Thunder Mountain ride, first Disney pool, first otter sighting, first fireworks show, you get the picture....lol



I can understand that.  My oldest is 4.5 & he just got to go on Space Mountain for the first time last month.  He was finally tall enough!!  He was so happy.  He rode in the very first seat of the cars.  We asked him if he was alright when it was over & he was like "OH YEAH!!  That was AWESOME!!"  :  The second time he rode in the front seat of the second car, & the whole time was like "Mom, this is awesome."  He's my little rider!!   The only ride that he's gone on that he really doesn't like & won't go on again right away is ToT.  He was in tears & holding on for dear life on that one! 

Those first time on rides with the kids are great!!


----------



## Colson39

Yea, Space Mountain will be great when he finally gets to ride it.  I rode it once when I was really young, but I didn't ride it again till I was like 19 or so, something about the ride scared the crap out of me.

Now I'll go on it with no problem, but watch when it turns out that's his favorite ride and he makes his dad look like a scaredy cat...lol


----------



## clkelley

Colson39 said:


> Yea, Space Mountain will be great when he finally gets to ride it.  I rode it once when I was really young, but I didn't ride it again till I was like 19 or so, something about the ride scared the crap out of me.
> 
> Now I'll go on it with no problem, but watch when it turns out that's his favorite ride and he makes his dad look like a scaredy cat...lol



Eh, you can also just fake "old".  Unfortunately, for me I'm not really faking any more.  I LOVE coasters, used to ride and ride and ride.  But I'm finding the big coasters don't like me much any more.  Space Mountain just beats me to death. (Maybe the rehab will smooth out the track


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Colson39 said:


> Yea, Space Mountain will be great when he finally gets to ride it.  I rode it once when I was really young, but I didn't ride it again till I was like 19 or so, something about the ride scared the crap out of me.
> 
> Now I'll go on it with no problem, but watch when it turns out that's his favorite ride and he makes his dad look like a scaredy cat...lol



It STILL scares the crap outta me....I love good coasters...Everest is my new favorite...but SPMountain makes me feel like my head is going to get chopped off by the railings you go under...and IM VERTICALLY CHALLENGED (only 5'8"), and I would NEVER...repeat NEVER raise my hands on that ride for fear of drawing back a bloody knub!!!  I dont know HOW IN THE WORLD someone like RvUSAs hight(6'7") can get on it without having a heart attack.


----------



## Colson39

Yea, I'm 6'2, and got to that height while I was still a teenager, probaly why it scared me so much.

I'm the exact same way, I always think my head is going to be chopped off.  For a while I would ride it, but close my eyes.  I finally can ride it now without closing my eyes, although my wife always screams out during the ride "STOP CLOSING YOUR EYES"...lol


----------



## ntsammy5

Colson39 said:


> Yea, I'm 6'2,



Me too!  I always thought the ride was lame though.  I refuse to stand in line for it anymore and don't want to wast a FP on it.  Now, Hulk & Kraken, that's a different story!  I love those.


----------



## Colson39

Ugh, I can't stand Universal.  We went there last November, first time I had been there in probably 10 years.  I was actually kind of looking forward to it, but it just was all so tacky and I just didn't get a feel for it at all.  Ended up pretty much walking through the whole thing.  But that's just me, I know plenty of people like Universal 

I'm not big on super duper roller coasters though (like the Hulk, etc...).  Rockin Roller Coaster is about as "extreme" of a coaster that I like, and that's even pushing it.  I do however LOVE Expedition Everest, it's definitely in my top 3 coasters now for sure (maybe even #1!!!).  Every time we go I can't wait to ride it, and I love waiting in line almost as much as the ride.  Everest has the best queue of any Disney ride ever, there is so much to look at.

I will always love Thunder Mountain though, so many memories.  And Splash Mountain, man I love going on that ride with people that have never been on it, and freaking them out at every drop "OMG THIS IS THE BIG ONE, WOOOOHOOOO" and it's only one of the small 10 foot drops...lol


----------



## ntsammy5

Universal is OK, but we haven't been since 2004.....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

We're doing Universal in May....we havent been in about 12 years...I am pretty excited and hope I dont come away disappointed.

I finally got around to taking some pics of my cart today....I think it came out OK....I really need to get rid of the brace holding my seat-backs but dont really know what to shop for!!!!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Rog!  That looks great!!!!!  My DDs are here and they say it looks awesome!  The green and black are cool together!  Dang, you just may give Tungpo a run for his money!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Thanks Ami and DDQ...my DD11 said I should put a personal plate on it with "GECKGHOST"...she said the flames on the hood look like a gecko face.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

She has a point.  Not a bad name either!


----------



## Colson39

Wow, great job man, cart looks great?  

What are you going to do if it rains?  Or do you not care because the rain just falls off your head anyways (I know  )?


----------



## stacktester

Rog are you by any chance related to Herman Munster?


----------



## 2goofycampers

BigDaddyRog said:


> We're doing Universal in May....we havent been in about 12 years...I am pretty excited and hope I dont come away disappointed.
> 
> I finally got around to taking some pics of my cart today....I think it came out OK....I really need cart



Great cart BDR .... We love the spiderman ride at IOA, best ride ever IMHO !!! Frank & Denise


----------



## ntsammy5

2goofycampers said:


> .... We love the superman ride at IOA, best ride ever IMHO !!!



Is taht a new one?  or is it Spiderman?  Just curious.  If there's a new ride, I gotta go see it


----------



## auntie

Rog..the cart looks great.....you really did a lot of work in such a short period of time!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I have a top for it...but I havent painted it yet.....I really dont like the way the tops look on them...without a top it has a little bit of a doon buggy look...especially if I get the roll bar on back, and sport windshield on it....but no top during the winter will mean no full windshield to block the cold...so Im trying to decide what to do. Oh, and yeah...the rain doesnt bother me much, my head is waterproof!!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

ntsammy5 said:


> Is taht a new one?  or is it Spiderman?  Just curious.  If there's a new ride, I gotta go see it



oops!!! wrong superhero.. spiderman... edit coming


----------



## ntsammy5

Rog, I'm looking frorward to seeing your cart when I get home.


----------



## loveDmouse

BigDaddyRog said:


> We're doing Universal in May....we havent been in about 12 years...I am pretty excited and hope I dont come away disappointed.
> 
> I finally got around to taking some pics of my cart today....I think it came out OK....I really need to get rid of the brace holding my seat-backs but dont really know what to shop for!!!!



That is awesome!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

stacktester said:


> Rog are you by any chance related to Herman Munster?



LOL...no, but I do have a pet dragon...& the law makes me keep it hidden!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## clkelley

KEWL KART!!!   

POST 6000 FOR ME!!!!!

We go to Universal for one day about every 2 years.  Although, unless they come out with something really awesome, we only have 2 days left on some passes we bought eons ago.  (We bought 5-day non expiring passes through Shades of Green back in 2004.)  We can see EVERYTHING we want to see in both parks in one weekday in October or December.

Like I said about coasters, I used to ride Dueling Dragons Fire & Ice back to back at least twice each time.  I rode Ice once this last time and it just about ate my lunch, and B&M coasters are the smoooooothest out there.  Don't know if Universal is not maintaining it, or like I said, I'm getting old.


----------



## Colson39

Well, I probably won't be around much the next 3 days, have a long weekend, spending all day working on the house tomorrow, and then watching some March Madness (along with my friends Budweiser and Bacardi...heh).

Sunday get to spend all day with the familes, can't wait for that.

So have a happy easter all, say hi to the bunny if you see him


----------



## stacktester

I was wondering 2 things here on these boards. First of all if say you log on and get to the new posts and you have no interest in reading or replying to them can you delete or hide it? If not I wish we could. There are some threads I don't ever open at all.

Second question is when I've been away for a while I log in and on the longer threads I usually go to the last page and the 1st post has the new yellow envelope so then I have to go back a page or 2 and the newest posts I haven't yet seen are not yellow anymore. I hope this didn't confuse you lol. Basically what I'm asking is how do you catch up where you left off?


----------



## Rhonda

The trick is........NEVER LEAVE!    

I have no idea.  Sorry.  You might want to ask over on the Tech board!  Maybe they have an easy answer for you!


----------



## Brer Bear

Nice cart!   How many folks can you carry at one time?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Ive never even noticed the yellow envelopes before...so you just brought me one step closer!! Thanks


----------



## homebrew2

BigDaddyRog said:


> Ive never even noticed the yellow envelopes before...so you just brought me one step closer!! Thanks



Which begs the question....One step closer to *what???*  

BTW:  The cart is lookin good!!!!


----------



## Shannone1

BigDaddyRog said:


> We're doing Universal in May....we havent been in about 12 years...I am pretty excited and hope I dont come away disappointed.
> 
> My kids loved Universal...they love the thrill rides.  I really liked the movie rides.  My favorite part was Suessville.  We were there over Thanksgiving and the Christmas tree was up and the Who's were singing.  Jim Carrey's "How the Grinch Stole Christmas" had just come out and the Grinch was featured all over the place.  My youngest LOVED the Jurassic park area.  I think we did one day at Universal and one day at Islands of Adventure.  We are probably going to go back again next year.
> 
> I have one BIG pet peeve at Universal and that was that you had to pay extra for an upgraded pass that allows you wait less time on the rides.  I think the whole thing is unfair.  It's like if you have more money you can ride faster (and this is coming from someone who could afford the upgrade).  I think the way WDW handles the past passes is MUCH better.
> 
> I finally got around to taking some pics of my cart today....I think it came out OK....I really need to get rid of the brace holding my seat-backs but dont really know what to shop for!!!!



It looks great Rog !!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

homebrew2 said:


> Which begs the question....One step closer to *what???*
> 
> BTW:  The cart is lookin good!!!!



One step closer to being only as lost as Donnie, because if he's lost, Im too stupid to even realize Im lost!!! Thanks on the cart comp.

BEAR....Ive been cruising the neighborhood with four of us...wife holds the 5yo in lap, 11yo sits on access cover in back. Im looking at rear seats...but not sure I wanna add it or not...and sure dont have the extra $$$ right now. Im thinkin about making a pad on the access cover to match the front seat and keeping it like that....yes, as a matter of fact, I AM that cheap!!


----------



## 1goofy1

kewl cart....rog.


----------



## daddyscooltv

BigDaddyRog said:


> We're doing Universal in May....we havent been in about 12 years...I am pretty excited and hope I dont come away disappointed.
> 
> I finally got around to taking some pics of my cart today....I think it came out OK....I really need to get rid of the brace holding my seat-backs but dont really know what to shop for!!!!



Nice looking cart!!! You did a good job, now it's time to save for a new motor and controller!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I agree on US's front of the line passes.......Disney makes it fair for everyone...and prevents greed from taking over. US doesnt even try to hide the fact that money makes you more important.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

daddyscooltv said:


> Nice looking cart!!! You did a good job, now it's time to save for a new motor and controller!!!



I know!!!!...Pete offered me his old motor at a VERY fair price, but the ol'lady wont budge...she says im cut off of cart cash for at least a month...I guess thats fair (I hate her and all her stupid logic!!!)


----------



## OK GRUMPY

Rog Cool looking cart. I can't wait to get one!!


----------



## RvUsa

Rog, been away all day, cart looks awesome.  You said something about getting rid or the seat braces, wouldnt a back seat do that???  

The cart looks like it should have grave digger written on the side. LOL  I mailed that musket mickey to ya yesterday, you should get it soon.  It is the right color, but I don't think it would match the "theme", you will have to find a better place than on the cart.

I have a question for you, you would understand about 100 lbs ago,  is that steering column adjustable, looks a little close to the seat for us gravity challanged.

later


----------



## BigDaddyRog

No, its not adjustable. but the actual steering wheel is really small, so I have plenty of room....the one we rented at disney was really close to the gut though...but Ive dropped a few pounds since then as well.

About the rear seat getting rid of the current braces...I dont know. Would it? Is that the answer? Ive looked at every pic I can find of a rear seat, and they definately have different brackest, but Im not sure if thats something you have to purchase WITH the rear seat...or if thats how a rear seat is made(made to eliminate the brackets holding the front seats back rest)

whew.....all this front back rear stuff is confussing to type!!


----------



## RvUsa

Yep, wore a white tshirt one day, and after driving the cart, had a steering wheel mark on it....


----------



## HappyCamper87

Hey guys trying to catch up I never have enough time to chat, in fact my DH is doing some subtle grunting right now. 

Well, I forget who brought it up, but the one who goes Woo-Hoo on SM to freak out the new people is a genius.   I remember the first time me and DD rode it together we were in awe at the whole ride and then waiting for the HUGE drop that we had heard about was a bit nerve racking we kept thinking without any encouragement - Oh this is it! I think we may have screamed once or twice. Fun Times.

The Spiderman ride at Universal is the most awesome ride I have ever been on and I am a loyal Disney Fan.  Haven't been since my son, who just graduated last year, was in 5th grade!  Would like to go back but I always end up at Disney. 

Rog - Your cart looks great!

Have a great night everyone.


----------



## LONE-STAR

BigDaddyRog said:


> We're doing Universal in May....we havent been in about 12 years...I am pretty excited and hope I dont come away disappointed.
> 
> I finally got around to taking some pics of my cart today....I think it came out OK....I really need to get rid of the brace holding my seat-backs but dont really know what to shop for!!!!



Rog good job on the cart. Now you will fill important riding threw the fort as kids point at you and dads drool over your paint job.(I know its a wrap)
So how hard was it to wrap it? How long did it take? Where did you get it? What did it cost? Thank's I had been thanking about doing this to my cart. I painted mine to match my truck but I am tired of the color now.


----------



## lisa8200

the cart is sweet Rog..


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I got it from golfcargraphics.com for $336+$12s&h. It took me a few hours to put on but would have been MUCH faster if I had left the body on the cart...it requires alot of stretchin of the heated vinyl and the body is so flimsy, it would have been easier to have left the body ON, also would have been nice to have had some help....four hands are better than two!! There are several seems I wish I could have avoided...and probably COULD have avoided now that Im finished and know the techniques...it was a good practice, now that I KNOW how to do it, I wish I could start over, but it looks good enough...(from a distance)


----------



## AuburnJen92

it looks just fine, i don't think you messed up at all......maybe i can cut you a lime green musket mickey to go on it with the vinyl cutter, spring break is soon and i will have some time...gotta go find some lime green vinyl...all i found this evening is pink...


----------



## LONE-STAR

Thanks Rog


----------



## TheGreatGonzo

stacktester said:


> I was wondering 2 things here on these boards. First of all if say you log on and get to the new posts and you have no interest in reading or replying to them can you delete or hide it? If not I wish we could. There are some threads I don't ever open at all.
> 
> Second question is when I've been away for a while I log in and on the longer threads I usually go to the last page and the 1st post has the new yellow envelope so then I have to go back a page or 2 and the newest posts I haven't yet seen are not yellow anymore. I hope this didn't confuse you lol. Basically what I'm asking is how do you catch up where you left off?


On the main camping boards page beside the topics which have new posts (the title is in bold letters) there is a small blue box with an arrow pointing down. Click that arrow and it will take you to the first new post in that thread. I do that on the one lowest on the page, then from there I use the "next thread" link at the bottom of the page to go to the next one. On the top of that thread I click on "View first unread" which takes me to the new posts.
I don't know how to ignore specific topics other than to just fast forward by using the button at the bottom of the post.


----------



## ntsammy5

Rog, I finally saw the cart last night.  Neat.  Now you need to paint your head matching colors.  That will also help to repel the rain!  I agree it looks better without the top and a roll bar would be awesome!


----------



## PolynesianPixie

BigDaddyRog said:


> ...and sure dont have the extra $$$ right now. Im thinkin about making a pad on the access cover to match the front seat and keeping it like that....yes, as a matter of fact, I AM that cheap!!



That's *not* cheap!  Its resourceful!


----------



## RvUsa

TheGreatGonzo said:


> On the main camping boards page beside the topics which have new posts (the title is in bold letters) there is a small blue box with an arrow pointing down. Click that arrow and it will take you to the first new post in that thread. I do that on the one lowest on the page, then from there I use the "next thread" link at the bottom of the page to go to the next one. On the top of that thread I click on "View first unread" which takes me to the new posts.
> I don't know how to ignore specific topics other than to just fast forward by using the button at the bottom of the post.






I love it..... you are a dis god!!!  It used to take a week to find the last unread post in here, specially when everyone got gabbing together.

What is really sad, is when I did it the first time, I left my cursor over the icon of the envelope at the far left, and it tells you how many posts you have on each thread.  It said I have 215 in here,   Yikes, I need a life.


----------



## RvUsa

now it says 216....


----------



## RvUsa

now it says 217.... when will it stop  *WHEN WILL IT STOP????*


----------



## ntsammy5

RvUsa said:


> now it says 217.... when will it stop  *WHEN WILL IT STOP????*



You ARE easily amused!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

TheGreatGonzo said:


> ... there is a small blue box with an arrow pointing down. Click that arrow and it will take you to the first new post in that thread.



This may be the best info I'll ever receive on this board...Ya know how many hours Ive probably wasted looking for the last thread I could recognize????? Thanks Gonz!!!!


----------



## Colson39

Well, it looks like all the "experts" were wrong thinking there would be an upset....

Miami Hurricanes beat St. Mary's pretty easily, onto the next round!!!

GO CANES!!!


----------



## RvUsa

I know, I read this in about half the time now....  way to go gonzo....  

On a bit of useless chit chat,  my little guy from India has actually done some work for me,  its not much but its a start.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Its an Mstart!!


----------



## RvUsa

BigDaddyRog said:


> Its an Mstart!!



mfunny.....


----------



## We4mickey

Happy Spring! As I look out my window I see not 3 to 6 inches of snow that they had forecasted, but now 10 to 15 inches!  We have 9 already, please someone MAKE IT STOP! The airport is closed and the roads are nasty.   The weatherman just said this is the second snowiest season we have ever had. We are up around 95 inches.  Thinking warm thoughts.


----------



## ntsammy5

Yeah we've had about a normal year -- a little over 100".  There's still about 12" on the ground that will hang on for another week or two especially in parking lots.  Our record was more than 200"  Yuck.


----------



## clkelley

It's currently 70 degrees with a Chamber of Commerce Blue Sky where I'm at


----------



## We4mickey

Please send the warmth our way


----------



## 1goofy1

Just wanted to let everyone know that this evening my DH (77ed) & I are getting our adopted retired racing Greyhound.  We have not had a furbaby since 10/12/06 so it will be something that we both have to get used to again.  I have butterflies in my stomach right now.


----------



## auntie

That is so exciting..good for you..let us know how everything goes.


----------



## kc5grw

72F clear and sunny here in Mesquite, TX. I'm off work today and it is definitely a Good Friday.


----------



## Colson39

78F, clear blue skies, nice ocean breeze here in Florida.  Now I'm really jealous of all the people that went to the Fort this weekend...lol


----------



## Colson39

78F, clear blue skies, nice ocean breeze here in Florida.  Now I'm really jealous of all the people that went to the Fort this weekend...lol


----------



## 1goofy1

auntie said:


> That is so exciting..good for you..let us know how everything goes.



I sure will....Monday.  We have all weekend to spend with him.


----------



## Momof626x3

1goofy1 said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that this evening my DH (77ed) & I are getting our adopted retired racing Greyhound.  We have not had a furbaby since 10/12/06 so it will be something that we both have to get used to again.  I have butterflies in my stomach right now.


Best of luck to you! My backyard neighbors have always had retired racing Greyhounds and they are the best doggie neighbors ever! They are very quiet and very well behaved.

The weather here is sunny and 32 and very windy! But there is no more snow on the ground so that's something!


----------



## Colson39

Yea take pictures of your new buddy, and thanks for adopting a retired greyhound!


----------



## 1goofy1

Momof626x3 said:


> Best of luck to you! My backyard neighbors have always had retired racing Greyhounds and they are the best doggie neighbors ever! They are very quiet and very well behaved.



Thanks.  That is one reason why we had looked at Greyhounds, because they seem very well behaved and easy to maintain.  We just knew that we could not do the puppy years.   

Our Greyhound's name is Dundee (like Crocodile Dundee) but we are thinking of changing his name to Sebastian (we are Miami Hurricane fans).


----------



## 1goofy1

Colson39 said:


> Yea take pictures of your new buddy, and thanks for adopting a retired greyhound!



My DH (77ed) & I have seen what they have done or still do to those poor Greyhounds after their racing career.


----------



## Colson39

Oh, name him Sebastian, that would be awesome!!  Big Canes fan here as well!

And yea, it's sad what happens to those poor Greyhounds, so many people don't realize the story behind the scenes....


----------



## 1goofy1

GO CANES!!!

We saw a video on YouTube that showed the horrific things that they do to them. It was very disturbing.

On a side note, we are going to take him to FW once we get a TT.  Has anyone ever seen a Greyhound at FW?


----------



## RvUsa

Yep saw a couple last month,  we always play with the greyhounds at the pittsburgh home show.  They set up a booth about adopting them.  We just lost our german shepherd about 7 weeks ago,  we aren't ready yet, but we may be soon.  They may be an option for us.


----------



## 1goofy1

We have to be leaving now to get ready for the new furbaby.  I will take lots of pics and let you guys know how everything goes.


----------



## 1goofy1

RvUsa said:


> Yep saw a couple last month,  we always play with the greyhounds at the pittsburgh home show.  They set up a booth about adopting them.  We just lost our german shepherd about 7 weeks ago,  we aren't ready yet, but we may be soon.  They may be an option for us.



Very sorry to hear about your German Shepherd furbaby.  It took time with us too.  Good luck.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

JOHN!!!!!!! Sticker is here ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!! Its freakin GREAT!!!!!!! Dude...PM me your email addy so I can at least reimburse you for the million dollar priority mail shipping!!!
Thanks so much man


----------



## RvUsa

Dude, don't worry about it,  I appreciate being able to bend your ear once in a while.   Did ya understand about the backer on the front?  It is really clear when you take it off.  Where ya gonna put it?


----------



## ntsammy5

RvUsa said:


> Where ya gonna put it?



You shouldn't ask him questions like that!


----------



## RvUsa

ntsammy5 said:


> You shouldn't ask him questions like that!



Yeah your right, that is just begging him to get into trouble.

Hey Rodger,  just saw you tickers,  Man, down to 75 to go, and 2 months to go, all in one day,  this calls for kungalooshes all around.    :drinking


----------



## BigDaddyRog

ntsammy5 said:


> You shouldn't ask him questions like that!



Man...you guys got me figured out too quick!!!! 

I think Im gonna save it for my windshield...I know ya said it doesnt match the theme...but theirs always room for Mickey holding a firearm in ANY theme!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

RvUsa said:


> ...
> Hey Rodger,  just saw you tickers,  Man, down to 75 to go, and 2 months to go, all in one day,  this calls for kungalooshes all around.    :drinking








Here's to obesity and being lazy at the fort!!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

what kind of sticker did he make you?


----------



## RvUsa

AuburnJen92 said:


> what kind of sticker did he make you?



I had a guy that owed me a favor, he made me a vinyl one.... here is the picture of the one on my TT






This is the one I sent Rodger


----------



## AuburnJen92

very cool, ours is smaller and without the detail around it...


----------



## stacktester

RvUsa said:


> Dude, don't worry about it,  I appreciate being able to bend your ear once in a while.   Did ya understand about the backer on the front?  It is really clear when you take it off.  Where ya gonna put it?



Well if Rog has one I need one too. How can I get one?


----------



## AuburnJen92

how big you want it, ours is 16in on the rv and 12in on the cart...


----------



## stacktester

AuburnJen92 said:


> how big you want it, ours is 16in on the rv and 12in on the cart...



Are you a plastic surgeon or a sticker maker. 10 would actually work great but if it only comes in 12" that would work. I'm sorry Jen you just walked into that. LMAO.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Oh...that was good!!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

stacktester said:


> Are you a plastic surgeon or a sticker maker. 10 would actually work great but if it only comes in 12" that would work. I'm sorry Jen you just walked into that. LMAO.



i forget about all you men on this board...i can make the STICKER however long or short that you want....geesh!  

and yes, i walked straight into that one with the blinders on...


----------



## stacktester

AuburnJen92 said:


> i forget about all you men on this board...i can make the STICKER however long or short that you want....geesh!
> 
> and yes, i walked straight into that one with the blinders on...



Yeap, Just like the horse pulling the hayride.


----------



## Shannone1

Hi Donnie....where have you been lately ??


----------



## AuburnJen92

stacktester said:


> Yeap, Just like the horse pulling the hayride.



Donnie, Pm me your address and I will get it cut this weekend


----------



## Shannone1

RvUsa said:


> This is the one I sent Rodger



That was really nice of you John


----------



## stacktester

Shannone1 said:


> Hi Donnie....where have you been lately ??



Right here. I was waiting for Big Daddy to post and have actually been on a hunger strike til he posted.  NOTTTTTTTTT.

I haven't been posting a heck of a lot lately. I think I'm going to go hide and never come back like a few others on here. Again, NOTTTTTTTT.

We leave the 30th for FW for a week. woo hoo, can't wait to see the gate cuz I'll be doin 98. 

Maybe Jen will have me a new sticker for my 5'er before we leave. I'm ready to go now. Told DD one week til we're there and then said and in 2 weeks we'll be right back here. She frowned of course.


----------



## RvUsa

Look guys,  rog helped me out a couple of times (mentally, its a fat guy thing LOL)  I do have a couple of extras that I had made just for this occasion.  But I am not selling them,  but if you pm me, and ask really nice, we may be able to work out a deal.....

Jen, I asked you about a sticker when I first started on here as ejmbibb, and you were so nice, but I lost the pm, and could never find the post again.  Thanks, for giving me the idea.  I did a little woodworking for a guy about 5 miles from here, and he is a graphics guys, and he did mine.  He scanned it off of a picture and then made the outside himself.  I really like it, he made the colors to match my truck and camper.  

SO what I am saying, is I am not trying to step on anyones toes, and I didn't make these to sell, just for myself, but I have a couple more.


----------



## RvUsa

Shannone got 3500,  did anyone ever notice that there are about 9500 total posts on the camping board and over 1/3 of those are on this ONE thread.....   hmmm either we are all really useless, or we chit chat a lot!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Shannone1 said:


> That was really nice of you John



Yup.............Johns a good ol'suthun boy...trapped up der in yankeeville!!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> Look guys,  rog helped me out a couple of times (mentally, its a fat guy thing LOL)  I do have a couple of extras that I had made just for this occasion.  But I am not selling them,  but if you pm me, and ask really nice, we may be able to work out a deal.....
> 
> Jen, I asked you about a sticker when I first started on here as ejmbibb, and you were so nice, but I lost the pm, and could never find the post again.  Thanks, for giving me the idea.  I did a little woodworking for a guy about 5 miles from here, and he is a graphics guys, and he did mine.  He scanned it off of a picture and then made the outside himself.  I really like it, he made the colors to match my truck and camper.
> 
> SO what I am saying, is I am not trying to step on anyones toes, and I didn't make these to sell, just for myself, but I have a couple more.



you are not stepping on my toes at all...i like your sticker
we are cutting things this weekend anyway because i have been so behind with one arm and such lately...hey bartering is fun and has its advantages!  more power to you!

i would keep at least one spare...the vinyl is supposed to last for five to seven years, but depending on how rough you are in washing with brushes and stuff, that time varies...


----------



## RvUsa

He printed them on a 60" printer,  and the big one is like 28", and just filled in the rest of the blank space with smaller ones.  I have one that is like 18" left, and about 8 of the ones I sent rog,  If I need more, I can always barter a little more LOL, he needs a light cabinet for layouts.... my friends that met us at the fort want one with a different color ring to match their camper.


----------



## stacktester

RvUsa said:


> Shannone got 3500,  did anyone ever notice that there are about 9500 total posts on the camping board and over 1/3 of those are on this ONE thread.....   hmmm either we are all really useless, or we chit chat a lot!



Yeah, and she wasted it talking about me.


----------



## Shannone1

stacktester said:


> Yeah, and she wasted it talking about me.



I didn't even notice that, lol.  All the time I've spent TRYING to get to a certain number and nothing.  Guess I should just leave some things to chance  

And by the way Donnie...talking to you is never a waste


----------



## LONE-STAR

Wow I am tired. Long day at work(long week at work). But now home and enjoying a cold long neck. All the stickers are making me jealous but they all look very nice.


----------



## RvUsa

You know, as I sit here and wait for my little indian friend to log on, I realized that if I took all the time I spend on here everyday, and put it use doing something more productive, my website would probably be done by now.  Wow I need a life, some of you guys are like my best friends, and I have only met 1 of you in person.    You know if the dis shut down tomorrow, I would be lost, what would I do?  hmmm maybe get some real work done.... lol


I love you guys....  ok I feel better now, where is everyone, I need to chit chat...


----------



## RvUsa

Well he hasn't shown up yet, and no one wants to chat with me,,, so I am going to bed....  


FINE BE THAT WAY!!!!


----------



## LONE-STAR

If I count I am here. I am watching smallville we recorded it last night.


----------



## RvUsa

You count,  I am just getting tired, and my little guy from india is a no show..... I am going to bed,  I was up till 3am talking to him last night, so I need some sleep


----------



## LONE-STAR

Get some rest I will type at you later.


----------



## RvUsa

Coolio,,,,  holy crap did I just say coolio?  wow I am tired.   Later


----------



## LONE-STAR

Didn't he have rap song in the early 90's


----------



## 2goofycampers

..Good morn'n ya'll !  Well , it feels officially spring in middle Tenn.,,,yesterday we removed and put up 50 feet of new dog-run , started mowing the yard (lottsa high patchy grass) , and the neighbors were fish'n the pond in our back yard. I'm tell'n ya , it was freak'n nice out yesterday ! Hope everyone else had such a good day ....Mr.


----------



## RvUsa

OH quit braggin,  We woke up to 2" of snow with more coming!!!   When will it ever stop?


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> she says im cut off of cart cash for at least a month(I hate her and all her stupid logic!!!)


 
Here's my logic Rog ---- sell wife & kids on Ebay for cart-cash!!!


----------



## des1954

Whoo-hoo!!!  I just hit 1000 posts!!!


ding ding ding ding!!

Beer & Kungalooshes for _everyone!!!_


----------



## RvUsa

Congrats Deb.  I have a way to go, but with all the stupid stuff I say on here, it shouldn't be to long for me.

Hey Rog,  are you going to be able to scan that sticker like you wanted,  if you do, email me the file would ya?  I will put it on the site, and everyone that has one, could put the pic in their sig.  I am mailing a couple more today.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

RvUsa said:


> ...are you going to be able to scan that sticker like you wanted,  ....


I sure can scan it...ya think its safe to peel the protective film off since I wont be using it till I get my windshield? It shouldnt hurt anything, huh?


----------



## RvUsa

I don't think it would hurt,  just be careful that it doesnt stick to your scanner.  LOL,  And put the film back on to store it.  Let me know,  if something happens I have a couple left my scanner is old and small and it sucked anyway..... or I would try it myself.


----------



## AuburnJen92

John, 

Did you design that logo yourself?  I know I might have asked before, but sorry, my brain hurts this morning.  It is very neat and I might use it if you don't mind.  I am thinking of changing the green to navy, go figure, right?


----------



## 2goofycampers

this post is #400.  woo hoo... we had no phone all day Friday so no Dis. WE sure missed you guys. I think we are addicted, with no known cure.... Denise


----------



## RvUsa

I came up with the idea, my guy did the actual design he ummm..... borrowed, yeah thats it, borrowed, a picture of musket mickey, and then did the rest himself..  And sure you can use it.  If Rodger gets a good scan, I will post it on my site so anyone can have it.  Like I said, I didn't do it to sell, just for all of us Dis'rs to play with.


----------



## des1954

Okay everyone.... prayers and positive thoughts are needed here.

DH (after being unemployed since November) has just left to go to a job interview at Lowe's for a Flooring Manager's position.

HA!!!  I just started PT at Home Depot as a cashier!  Too funny if he gets the Lowe's job!!



 

 

 

Thanks!  Deb ♥


----------



## AuburnJen92

here's hoping he gets it...dh has been laid off from computer programming for two years and working at the bank for a pittance...good luck, i know how you feel!


----------



## AuburnJen92

ok, i had to do it, i just saw i had 699, had to go to 700


----------



## des1954

AuburnJen92 said:


> ok, i had to do it, i just saw i had 699, had to go to 700


 
YaY JEN!!! I hit 1000 today!!



 

PS:  Thanks!http://smiley.smileycentral.com/download/index.jhtml?partner=ZSzeb113_ZNxmk762YYUS&utm_id=7921


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Deb,,,,I have a good feeling...Im transferring this vibe to you right now...can ya feel me in your head???  WOW....there's alot of dirt in here....and I dont mean cobwebs!!!!


----------



## stacktester

Hey Rog,I printed out my green Mickey. Where can I get the font to print my name out on?


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

Do you have any that even Pete could recognize ?


----------



## AuburnJen92

bigdisneydaddy said:


> Do you have any that even Pete could recognize ?


----------



## ntsammy5

BigDaddyRog said:


> Deb,,,,I have a good feeling...Im transferring this vibe to you right now...can ya feel me in your head???  WOW....there's alot of dirt in here....and I dont mean cobwebs!!!!



That's a scary thought!


----------



## des1954

BigDaddyRog said:


> Deb,,,,I have a good feeling...Im transferring this vibe to you right now...can ya feel me in your head??? WOW....there's alot of dirt in here....and I dont mean cobwebs!!!!


 
I feel you in my heart!  Thanks, Rog!

Just remember: dirty minds think alike!


----------



## We4mickey

Well, I'm glad somebody had a nice day yesterday.We got 14 inches of freakin snow. DH has been outside for 3 hours now snowblowing. It's supposed to be spring.  

John I hope the 2 inches your getting doesn't turn into the same storm we just got hit with. Even the malls ended up closed yesterday.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Donnie...I just googled "FREE DISNEY FONTS" and found tons of sites. Im not sure if ya can attatch font files, but if ya PM me your address, I'll try to send you my disney font


----------



## Shannone1

We4mickey said:


> Well, I'm glad somebody had a nice day yesterday.We got 14 inches of freakin snow. DH has been outside for 3 hours now snowblowing. It's supposed to be spring.
> 
> John I hope the 2 inches your getting doesn't turn into the same storm we just got hit with. Even the malls ended up closed yesterday.



We got about 4 inches last night.  I *think* this is going to be it.  I am soooo tired of winter


----------



## Shannone1

stacktester said:


> Hey Rog,I printed out my green Mickey. Where can I get the font to print my name out on?



I have to do that before our next trip.  Unfortunately I have PLENTY of time


----------



## ntsammy5

Debbie,

Here's a colonial warrior otter






I'm not sure if he's drunk or not though.​


----------



## des1954

Cute!!! Kinda resembles a gator, however.  Maybe it's Pete, in disguise!!  

If it's an otter, he'd have a beer in his quiver, however!


----------



## RvUsa

Here is the scan that rodger did of the sticker that I sent him.





I am going to make it into a small size too if anyone wants to put it in their siggy.

John


----------



## RvUsa

Here is the little one, I just published it on the site,  if it is still to big let me know


----------



## auntie

des1954 said:


> Okay everyone.... prayers and positive thoughts are needed here.
> 
> DH (after being unemployed since November) has just left to go to a job interview at Lowe's for a Flooring Manager's position.
> 
> HA!!!  I just started PT at Home Depot as a cashier!  Too funny if he gets the Lowe's job!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Deb ♥






Sending good thoughts and wishes your way!  


___________________


----------



## RvUsa

In case anyone cares, all my strange fort wilderness stuff is on this page.


----------



## des1954

Cool pictures!!!

I especially loved the Mickey Heads in the sand at FtW beach.

Your site's lookin' good, John!

Deb


----------



## RvUsa

Thanks Deb,  that page is a mess,  I just dump everything fort related there and then post the links.....  No formatting,  just a dumping ground.... LOL


But I am sooooooooo exited!!!  I just got done talking to my little indian friend, and I think the campground listing and review pages are going to be so freeeeeekin amazing.  And very useful too!!!  Plus he found me a free bulletin board to put on the site,  for things other than the fort of course.


I can't wait for him to get some done.....  he has the basic shell with out the working mechanism, and formatting done  but more is definitely coming.....    can ya tell I'm happy???


----------



## ntsammy5

Neat!​
I like the logo too!


----------



## 2goofycampers

JOHN,,, the site is looking great. I signed up for the on the road with Rodger newsletter,looking forward to it.  I love the action page to help people get things done. keep up the good work..................Denise


----------



## Shannone1

RvUsa said:


> banana:  can ya tell I'm happy???




No...I think you need another smilie


----------



## Rhonda

RvUsa said:


> In case anyone cares, all my strange fort wilderness stuff is on this page.



Wow - I've never seen that big red lighthouse at FW before!!  I guess I better start looking Up more often!!  

Your site looks great!!


----------



## RvUsa

Rhonda said:


> Wow - I've never seen that big red lighthouse at FW before!!  I guess I better start looking Up more often!!
> 
> Your site looks great!!



LOL you got me there, it was on the digital card when I downloaded it... Erica LOVES lighthouses, and we went to Ponce before we got to the Fort.  I told you it was a "dumping ground".  If I look hard enough, I could probably find photos of the light house at CBR, and BC, and one other one from somewhere on property, I can't remember.


----------



## ntsammy5

The sun is out today.  It's amazing how much better you feel when it's sunny out -- even if the temp is 29.


----------



## des1954

ntsammy5 said:


> The sun is out today. It's amazing how much better you feel when it's sunny out -- even if the temp is 29.


 
Okay, you're in WNY, it's sunny & 29.

I'm in central fla, it's drizzly, and 78.

Is this supposed to mean something?

We are not going to WDW today for the following reasons.

1) It's raining

2) It's Easter weekend

3) It's the Flower & Garden Festival

4) 2+3= massive crowds (Einstein's Theory of Crowdativity)


----------



## 2goofycampers

I'm in the middle it's sunny and 57 degrees......Denise


----------



## AuburnJen92

it is a muggy 77 degrees and rain here in south fl


----------



## JCJRSmith

RvUsa said:


> He printed them on a 60" printer,  and the big one is like 28", and just filled in the rest of the blank space with smaller ones.  I have one that is like 18" left, and about 8 of the ones I sent rog,  If I need more, I can always barter a little more LOL, he needs a light cabinet for layouts.... my friends that met us at the fort want one with a different color ring to match their camper.




Sending you a PM John....


----------



## ntsammy5

Gee -- almost to 3,000 posts ------


----------



## JCJRSmith

ntsammy5 said:


> Gee -- almost to 3,000 posts ------



Post just ONE more!!!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

Ok everyone,  I have got a few PM's about the stickers, well more than a few.  I had never intended to sell them, they were just for me because I could not find any for myself.  But, there have been enough of you guys asking me that I will probably be making a "sticker run" soon.  I do not want to sell them,  but they do cost money to print and ship, so I can't just give them away.  If you want to Pm me, and talk about how we can work it out, go ahead.  I think I can have some made in different colors too!!!

Rhonda, if this post is a problem, PLEASE Delete it, and let me know, I don't want to do anything wrong, but man, about 10 people have allready asked me .

Thanks


----------



## Rhonda

RvUsa said:


> ...and one other one from somewhere on property, I can't remember.



Old Key West!


----------



## ntsammy5

JCJRSmith said:


> Post just ONE more!!!!!!



That'll probably do it.


----------



## des1954

Okay everyone..... Your prayers and positive thoughts are working!!  Thank you!!!  ♥

My DH went for the first of 3 job interviews at Lowe's today. (I previously didn't realize it was so many & neither did he.)

He went at 11am today & just got a call (at 5:30p) that he's scheduled for his second interview on Monday at 4:30pm.  Woo-hoo!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

des1954 said:


> Okay everyone..... Your prayers and positive thoughts are working!!  Thank you!!!  ♥
> 
> My DH went for the first of 3 job interviews at Lowe's today. (I previously didn't realize it was so many & neither did he.)
> 
> He went at 11am today & just got a call (at 5:30p) that he's scheduled for his second interview on Monday at 4:30pm.  Woo-hoo!!



FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU  !!!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

John.. there we go. ..... Names in sig....   thanks for idea.


----------



## RvUsa

Cool, now you fit right in, and aren't goofy ,  oh wait, yes you are!!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

RvUsa said:


> OH quit braggin,  We woke up to 2" of snow with more coming!!!   When will it ever stop?



I have it on good authority that the snow should stop tomorrow and spring weather should start slipp'n into your area in two weeks. Least I think thats what the voices in my head said.  I'll let you know if theres any changes. (either way,,voices or weather)..Mr.


----------



## Us3

It was BEAUTIFUL here today!  A warm sunny 73 degrees or so.  The grass is a brilliant shade of green and the cherry and dogwood trees are starting to bloom!!!

I'll rub it in now, because you guys can stick it to me this summer when the weather is so HOT and MUGGY here!


----------



## RvUsa

Thats right, I lived there.  I will take a july day at 79 with 35% humidity as compared to a 98 degree day with 129% humidity.

I can remember about this time of year, when you came outside in the morning there would be so much pine tree pollen on the car that you couldn't tell what color it used to be!!!  And I am allergic to it,  I felt like I was going to die every spring.


----------



## OK GRUMPY

It's been really pretty here the last couple of days. I like the 70ish weather I hope its like this next month when we go to Disney!
John I'lll take your weather in July over what we have in July!  Is it really that nice in July?


----------



## RvUsa

July, we are usually in the 70's and low 80's, August, usually 80's with some 90's and every once in a while 100.  Humidity can go from none to 100, it just depends,  but I am a "large" guy who used to live in the south,  and I could not handle it.  I used to hate needing a shower after just walking out to the car in the morning.....


----------



## Us3

No kidding!  But I will say that the weather here is NOT as hot as it was in Dallas!!  When we are at 94 degrees it's 104 there!  We probably have a few more humid days here, but not many.  So during the summer, we are either in a pool, at the lake...or inside somewhere with a/c!


----------



## Us3

RvUsa said:


> July, we are usually in the 70's and low 80's, August, usually 80's with some 90's and every once in a while 100.  Humidity can go from none to 100, it just depends,  but I am a "large" guy who used to live in the south,  and I could not handle it.  I used to hate needing a shower after just walking out to the car in the morning.....



Funny, but so true!!!  And the steering wheel is so hot you have to drive with your finger tips.  I still say it's not as hot here as the "surface of the sun Texas" though!


----------



## RvUsa

Al,  I really like the musket mickeys you have in your sigy!    

WOOHOO somebody wants to be like me!!!


----------



## LONE-STAR

No snow here 80 degrees today so I vacuumed the pool. You got to love the south.


----------



## Shannone1

Saw this sandhill crane wandering around our backyard the other day.  We have a bit of acreage so we often have visitors; deer, possum, racoon, rabbit, coyote, cranes, wild turkeys, lots of chipmunks.  Never saw a peacock or an otter though.


----------



## Rhonda

Wow - he's beautiful!  When we lived in Minnesota, we used to get all those same critters in our yard, including the Sandhill Cranes.  But, now that we're in Florida, we get Egrets, Armadillos, Ibis, and Wood Storks.


----------



## stacktester

Rhonda said:


> Wow - he's beautiful!  When we lived in Minnesota, we used to get all those same critters in our yard, including the Sandhill Cranes.  But, now that we're in Florida, we get Egrets, Armadillos, Ibis, and Wood Storks.



Nothing like a good ol Armadillo to root your yard up. I grew up on a small farm right next to where The Players Championship is played in Ponte Vedra, FL and we still get some beautiful wildlife there.


----------



## disney4dan

Happy Easter everyone - sunny and 21 degrees this morning.  Still some of that depressing crusty snow left in the yard, and brown lawns popping out everywhere!

It's also my oldest son's sweet 16 birthday today, and he's decided to celebrate by sleeping until about noon.  I miss those days.  Don't think I could sleep to noon unless heavily medicated now!

Hope all is happy in your little corner of the world today, and here's a shout out to our men and women in the services who can't be with family today.  Thank you for your service.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Thanks Dan.....happy Easter right back at cha.......and to all my DIS buddies
*HAPPY EASTER*

Hey, I havent seen PPix around for a couple of days, thats odd for her. She usually chimes in for at least a "HOWDY" most everyday.


----------



## lisa8200

BigDaddyRog said:


> Thanks Dan.....happy Easter right back at cha.......and to all my DIS buddies
> *HAPPY EASTER*
> 
> Hey, I havent seen PPix around for a couple of days, thats odd for her. She usually chimes in for at least a "HOWDY" most everyday.



HOPPY EASTER ALL


----------



## RvUsa

Well, it's a whopping 38 here today, no blue skies tho.  I can't wait for spring, my Dw has so many projects for me to do it makes me dizzy.  All we need is the money to pay for them all.

Happy Easter to all of you.  I hope the Easter bunny came and dumped a bunch of little round presents right in the middle of your living rooms last night!!!

I am talking about eggs Rog,  behave yourself!!!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Hoppy Easter everyone!


----------



## auntie

Happy Easter.... 

__________________


----------



## Shannone1

Happy Easter.  We are going to my MIL's for dinner and my mom's for dessert


----------



## We4mickey

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## JCJRSmith

Thanks to everyone for the Easter Greetings.  And a Happy Easter to you as well.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Happy Easter


----------



## ntsammy5

Ditto


----------



## tinah159

Have a Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## TheGreatGonzo

Happy Easter

Here's to hoping the Easter Bunny saw his shadow today so we only have two more weeks of winter.
(that other rodent on Feb 2nd sure didn't help any)


----------



## BigDaddyRog

RvUsa said:


> ... I hope the Easter bunny came and dumped a bunch of little round presents right in the middle of your living rooms last night!!!
> 
> I am talking about eggs Rog,  behave yourself!!!!



Huh, I was only hoping it was SMARTIES???


----------



## kc5grw

Happy


----------



## kc5grw

Easter


----------



## kc5grw

Got to do something to rack up the ol post count...


----------



## kc5grw

my daughter has been on the boards since 1/26/08...


----------



## kc5grw

and has 640+ posts for a post count of 11+ per day...


----------



## kc5grw

Hey, I got 3600. Anyway I've been on since 5/2003, my post rate is something like 0.10/day...


----------



## kc5grw

Heck, I don't even let my kids get on the internet on school days unless its for school related homework...


----------



## kc5grw

so the only time they can get on the boards is weekends and holidays...


----------



## kc5grw

although if you ever wander into Teen Disney you'll see lots of useless posts just like these.


----------



## kc5grw

Wow, this makes post 178 for me...


----------



## kc5grw

I started this nonsense at 3596, might well at least get 3606.


----------



## kc5grw

All this posting is make me hungry. I think I'll go grab a slice of the Peeps Sunflower cake my daughter made.


----------



## OK GRUMPY

I can relate to your post count!


----------



## kc5grw

Mmmmmmm. Chocolate cake, chocolate chips and chocolate frosting with yellow peeps around the edge. yummie


----------



## kc5grw

Did I mention the cake was CHOCOLATE! Great with an ice cold glass of milk.


----------



## kc5grw

WOW. Okay, the peeps and the chocolate fudge icing together was a bit much. Can someone say... SUGAR RUSH!


----------



## RvUsa

Hey Mike, why don't you make up a logo for the musket mickey motoring maniacs,  I would put it on my siggy.   You can use the musket mickey of mine, and modify it if you like, and then I will host it on the fort page.


----------



## kc5grw

Yea, I've been thinking about doing just that.


----------



## RvUsa

Have some of the creative types work on it over in the creative dis part of the board.


----------



## kc5grw

Now this guy has a lifted cart.  http://www.lilligren.com/Redneck/redneck_golf_cart.htm

Click the Back button at the bottom of the picture. There is quite a collection of hilarious redneck images there.


----------



## RvUsa

Thats not a redneck golf cart,  THIS is a redneck golf cart









Its a 98 club car on a 78 Jeep. With 44" tires!    Look out otters and peacocks, here I come!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

john; we did a camping tips thread when you were at the Fort I believe. there may be something you can use on your site there. it is back on page 3.


----------



## RvUsa

Thanks, I saw it in passing.  I think I have it and one other tech thread saved to use.  It is about 5th on the list.  If my little Indian buddy does what he says he will, the campground review and listing section should be looking pretty good by the end of the week.  

You will be able to pick a state, then when that state comes up, you will see a google map with all the campgrounds shown with the little "push pins", when you move your cursor over the push pin the campground a info window will pop up with its name address and phone.  There will also be a link to see more info, and to read/write a review.  when you click there there will be a full listing with 5 star reviews about 1. overall rating 2. value 3. cleanliness 4 ammenities  can anyone think of anything else that should be reviewed?

I am excited, can you tell?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

RvUsa said:


> Thats not a redneck golf cart,  THIS is a redneck golf cart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a 98 club car on a 78 Jeep. With 44" tires!    Look out otters and peacocks, here I come!!



HEY!!!!!!! Thats MY SEAT!!!!!!!!

Thats a great lookin cart, I LOVE it


----------



## RvUsa

Yeah, but it won't fit in the bed of my truck, so how do I get it to the fort.  Its on craigslist here was $3500, I think it was relisted at $2500 obo.

I just don't Erica will let me get it tho.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

$2500???? What a steal!!!!!!!  Heck, with THAT cart...you could almost put your truck in the back of it!


----------



## RvUsa

I wonder what the fort would say?  You know the rules say now utility vehicles, but I saw at least 2 or 3 rhinos there last time.


----------



## RvUsa

Post 600,  plus the 250 or so as ejmbibb....


----------



## kc5grw

Cool cart. Somehow I think that no longer qualifies as a cart. It's on a Jeep chassis for cryin' out loud.


----------



## LONE-STAR

We are watching Sahara on tbs good movie.


----------



## kc5grw

Watching Unbeatable Banzuke on G4. Insane Japanese people doing crazy challenges.


----------



## 2goofycampers

RvUsa said:


> Thanks, I saw it in passing.  I think I have it and one other tech thread saved to use.  It is about 5th on the list.  If my little Indian buddy does what he says he will, the campground review and listing section should be looking pretty good by the end of the week.
> 
> You will be able to pick a state, then when that state comes up, you will see a google map with all the campgrounds shown with the little "push pins", when you move your cursor over the push pin the campground a info window will pop up with its name address and phone.  There will also be a link to see more info, and to read/write a review.  when you click there there will be a full listing with 5 star reviews about 1. overall rating 2. value 3. cleanliness 4 ammenities  can anyone think of anything else that should be reviewed?
> 
> I am excited, can you tell?



DH would want to know if there was fishing on site or close by? is there shopping? what else to do in the area ?


----------



## Shannone1

The Sound of Music is on ABC family channel.  Such a good movie.


----------



## kc5grw

Shannone1 said:


> The Sound of Music is on ABC family channel. Such a good movie.


 
DD 14 and I watched it on DVD a couple of nights ago.


----------



## RvUsa

Today was classic disney day on tbs (think it was tbs)  watched apple dumpling gang, apple dumpling gang rides again, and dvr'd swiss family robinson.  Maybe we can have a campfire of our own one night....  I miss the fort


----------



## PolynesianPixie

Happy Easter, Everyone!


----------



## auntie

hey there Ami....Happy Easter to you too!


----------



## kc5grw

Happy Easter Ami.


----------



## TxTink :)

Awesome lookin' cart BigDaddyRog!


----------



## kc5grw

Woohoo! Post 200. I can go to bed now.


----------



## LONE-STAR

kc5grw said:


> Woohoo! Post 200. I can go to bed now.



Do you now have post goals


----------



## Colson39

Happy Day after Easter everyone.  I can't believe my 3 day weekend is already gone, boohoo.  

I was just thinking, when is my next time going to be off, and then I realized, of course, when Beth has the baby.  Of course, that will be a "to be determined" week off...lol


----------



## 2goofycampers

can you take pics from your computer to put on your sig and post in the pic of the day thread ? or is there some other way of doing it ? I can't get it to cut and paste.  thanks. like I said before we are 20 years behind on tech stuff...................Denise


----------



## BigDaddyRog

You have to load your pictures onto a site named http://photobucket.com , they will hold your pics for free and then you can post them FROM that site, but you cant just cut and paste them from your computer.


----------



## 2goofycampers

BigDaddyRog said:


> You have to load your pictures onto a site named http://photobucket.com , they will hold your pics for free and then you can post them FROM that site, but you cant just cut and paste them from your computer.



thanks BDR..


----------



## clkelley

I heard something refreshing yesterday on the way home from my Easter weekend camping trip.

I was listening to Old Time Radio on XM and heard lot's of Easter themed episodes of various programs (Great Gildersleeve, Fibber McGee & Molly, Life of Riley, etc.).  They were actually talking about the story of Jesus.

After about the third program, I realized that except on Christian stations, mainstream radio or television could never get away with that today.  It made for a pleasant drive home on a beautiful Easter day


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

clkelley said:


> I was listening to Old Time Radio on XM and heard lot's of Easter themed episodes of various programs (Great Gildersleeve, Fibber McGee & Molly, Life of Riley, etc.).  They were actually talking about the story of Jesus.



How cool is that!?   

I'll have to see if DH's Sirius radio has that station.

I've been tempted to switch to XM, but heard they may eventually merge


----------



## Colson39

I know that they played The Ten Commandments on ABC on Saturday night, I forgot how long that movie is...lol.


----------



## AuburnJen92

ILoveDisney&Cruising said:


> How cool is that!?
> 
> I'll have to see if DH's Sirius radio has that station.
> 
> I've been tempted to switch to XM, but heard they may eventually merge



Sirius and XM are merging, when, no one knows.  I like XM better and DH likes Sirius.  I would just hold off since they are going to be one eventually.  JMHO.


----------



## 2goofycampers

I can't believe it .it's 41 degrees and snowing outside in Middle Tn. on March 24...........


----------



## tinah159

I'm mad. The agent for my commericial insurance just called me. She said I cant have a seperate charge for the insurance and the verbage "binder" on my website for rentals.  She advised me to include the fee in the price per night.  This is hard because not everyone rents for a full  week at a time.  I dont want to raise my rates! I am trying to make it affordable for everyone to be able visit the FT. Sorry if Im rambling,,,this is the first "bump" since this whole adventure began.


----------



## RvUsa

Darn lawyers,  they suck.  Make it impossible to do business without paying them to make it OK.


----------



## Us3

It looks like spring outside and the girls wore sun dresses yesterday....but today we have snow flurries!  When I first looked out my home office window, I thought it was the wind blowing blooms off of the cherry trees!   Here's an Easter Egg Hunt pic from yesterday...note, green grass and blooming cherry trees.  CRAZY weather!


----------



## lisa8200

AuburnJen92 said:


> Sirius and XM are merging, when, no one knows.  I like XM better and DH likes Sirius.  I would just hold off since they are going to be one eventually.  JMHO.


Remember that just because they merge does not mean instant gratification.
Lisa and I have nextel, Nextel merged with sprint which has a larger sevice area. Nextel then came out with a " special " phone that allows you to use sprint towers if you get out of nextel range.I'm not a cell phone guru and know very little about the telecommunications industry but, if little Johnny down the street with his new computer can Hack his Iphone to work with some other carrier and then "the man " can render his phone useless by an update that happens automatically, you would think we could get the benefit without having to buy yet again, another phone. Man, that semed like a long way to go just to say when they merge you will probably have to buy a "special" reciever that is capable of recieving the dual channels. I'm fairly certain that if this is the case, It won't be free, and it won't be cheap in the beginning .But then again, maybe they will appreciate your years of loyal listening and send you one.
Apparently I'm in a mood today, not a bad one, just a lets see how someone's going to stick it to us mood. I'm sure I will be better by tommorrow when I start my 15hr workdays . Man I can't wait for July 4.


----------



## lisa8200

Us3 said:


> It looks like spring outside and the girls wore sun dresses yesterday....but today we have snow flurries!  When I first looked out my home office window, I thought it was the wind blowing blooms off of the cherry trees!   Here's an Easter Egg Hunt pic from yesterday...note, green grass and blooming cherry trees.  CRAZY weather!


 That's cute, I miss Easter egg hunts ( hiding and hunting ).No, I don't normally hide and hunt so the kids think I am the easter egg king ( did I say normally )


----------



## ntsammy5

The Justice Department has approved a merger between Sirius Satellite Radio and rival XM Satellite Radio.


----------



## Colson39

You beat me to it, I was just about say the deal had been approved.  I was too busy trying to catch up from the last few hours of Camping Forum madness...lol


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

How freaky is that, that we just happened to be chatting about it this morning and this afternoon, they approve it?    Ya think someone at the Justice Dept. reads the DIS?


----------



## bigdisneydaddy

I wanna know what that green stuff was that those kids were walking on ?


----------



## Colson39

Down here in the south we call it our lawn, but you guys up north might call it your summer carpet


----------



## Us3

Haha...thats right, beautiful green grass!   That must have been you cursing me earlier when those freaky snow flakes started to fall!!


----------



## RvUsa

I was just playing on ebay and looky what I found!  click here.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Wow...I was gonna bid on it till I saw it ws already at 32 BUCKS!!!! And the last second snipers havent even started yet...I bet it goes for over $45 at auctions end.


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> I was just playing on ebay and looky what I found!  click here.



That cool but not worth 30 bucks to me.


----------



## Rhonda

RvUsa said:


> I was just playing on ebay and looky what I found!  click here.



Hey!  I have a couple of those!


----------



## RvUsa

I knew someone was gonna say that,  sell the old ones for $$$$ and buy a new one next time you are there.


----------



## RvUsa

You know, every time I post on here and then go back and look at the thread listing on the main page and see rhonda's name right after mine, my first thought is,  "did I say something stupid?".


----------



## Rhonda

RvUsa said:


> You know, every time I post on here and then go back and look at the thread listing on the main page and see rhonda's name right after mine, my first thought is,  "did I say something stupid?".


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Rhonda said:


> Hey!  I have a couple of those!



Well, you're sitting on a small goldmine there Rhonda....keep an eye on it and see if its worth it to sell yours!!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

lisa8200 said:


> Remember that just because they merge does not mean instant gratification.
> Lisa and I have nextel, Nextel merged with sprint which has a larger sevice area. Nextel then came out with a " special " phone that allows you to use sprint towers if you get out of nextel range.I'm not a cell phone guru and know very little about the telecommunications industry but, if little Johnny down the street with his new computer can Hack his Iphone to work with some other carrier and then "the man " can render his phone useless by an update that happens automatically, you would think we could get the benefit without having to buy yet again, another phone. Man, that semed like a long way to go just to say when they merge you will probably have to buy a "special" reciever that is capable of recieving the dual channels. I'm fairly certain that if this is the case, It won't be free, and it won't be cheap in the beginning .But then again, maybe they will appreciate your years of loyal listening and send you one.
> Apparently I'm in a mood today, not a bad one, just a lets see how someone's going to stick it to us mood. I'm sure I will be better by tommorrow when I start my 15hr workdays . Man I can't wait for July 4.



The feds approved the merger today.  Saw it on the news.  As far as Sprint goes, I despise them.  I got away from Sprint and went to Nextel and was very happy.  Sprint bought Nextel and I wasn't happy.  I just switched away from Sprint to Alltel.  From what DH is telling me Sirius and XM are in serious debt from start up costs and this is a way to stop the hemorrhaging.   We will see how it benefits or costs us when the FCC approves it.  Can't wait for that, not!


----------



## RvUsa

Anybody for a run to 3700 tonight, I have to stay up late to talk to my little indian friend.....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Well...I just finished a coffee with 4 shots of "STOK" in it...Im up for at least a couple of more hours!!!


----------



## stacktester

RvUsa said:


> I was just playing on ebay and looky what I found!  click here.



I saw that too a few days ago. I have the smaller version of that. He has a ton of refill mugs for a few bucks buy it now. He must've known this one would bring a few bucks.


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> Anybody for a run to 3700 tonight, I have to stay up late to talk to my little indian friend.....



I'm in.


----------



## RvUsa

BigDaddyRog said:


> Well...I just finished a coffee with 4 shots of "STOK" in it...Im up for at least a couple of more hours!!!



I am gettin old,  whats stok?


----------



## AuburnJen92

stacktester said:


> I saw that too a few days ago. I have the smaller version of that. He has a ton of refill mugs for a few bucks buy it now. He must've known this one would bring a few bucks.



I don't know that I have enough rat-hole money for 32.55 for a mug....


----------



## RvUsa

stacktester said:


> I saw that too a few days ago. I have the smaller version of that. He has a ton of refill mugs for a few bucks buy it now. He must've known this one would bring a few bucks.



I was a mug virgin, this trip, are the older ones bigger than the one I bought this trip?


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> I was a mug virgin, this trip, are the older ones bigger than the one I bought this trip?



Yes they are, hence the ridiculous price they are getting for it.


----------



## RvUsa

I liked the one we got, we would fill it up, go loop a couple, go back and fill it with something for Erica, loop a couple more, go back and fill it with something for Matt, loop a couple, go back.   Did this for about 5 hrs one day,  with A LOT OF POTTY breaks in between!   Erica found out I paid like $14 for the thing and said,  we are getting our money's worth.


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> Anybody for a run to 3700 tonight, I have to stay up late to talk to my little indian friend.....



I will be here for about a hour and a 1/2


----------



## RvUsa

Heck if we really pour it on, we could make 4000!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

RvUsa said:


> I liked the one we got, we would fill it up, go loop a couple, go back and fill it with something for Erica, loop a couple more, go back and fill it with something for Matt, loop a couple, go back.   Did this for about 5 hrs one day,  with A LOT OF POTTY breaks in between!   Erica found out I paid like $14 for the thing and said,  we are getting our money's worth.



see, who needs a big cup when you can pay 14 dollars for a little bitty one and keep filling it up....remember, what goes it must come out somewhere and sometime


----------



## LONE-STAR

When we stayed at POP I got 60 something refills.


----------



## auntie

John... I received the sticker today..it's GREAT!  Thanks so much.  Now to decide where to put it..thinking of my golf cart. I sent you a pm.


----------



## RvUsa

I am glad you like it.  I pm'd you back.


----------



## LONE-STAR

John let me know what the stickers cost. I might have to get one from you.


----------



## stacktester

RvUsa said:


> I am glad you like it.  I pm'd you back.



Jen is sending me one of hers but I need one of your's too lol. What do I have to do to get one. I'll be at the fort Sunday.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

STOK is at all the gas station coffee makers now...it comes in those little creamer size cups and its basically coffee flavored caffienne in liquid form....Ive got the jitters a little....AND I LIKE IT!!!!!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Look at what I got in the mail today from ebay....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

I should have omitted the "I" so it would have been a better fit


----------



## stacktester

John You're site is really taking off. I like what you're doing with it.


----------



## LONE-STAR

BigDaddyRog said:


> Look at what I got in the mail today from ebay....



Thats cool


----------



## stacktester

I'm telling your wife Rog.


----------



## stacktester

I'm selling my cart. It's junk compared to all the other dis'ers. I'm embarassed.


----------



## Shannone1

stacktester said:


> I'm telling your wife Rog.


----------



## stacktester

I'll get back to you soon John. I'm trying to capture 3700.


----------



## RvUsa

I sent you guys pms.  Thanks my little buddy is working on the map/review part.  This is the basic framework, with out the review and formatting.  click here


----------



## stacktester

Shannone1 said:


>



I'm trying to figure out if this was pre or post Rog's wife cutting off the cart funds. If it's post he's in real big trouble.


----------



## RvUsa

No way, 3700 is mine.


----------



## AuburnJen92

stacktester said:


> I'm selling my cart. It's junk compared to all the other dis'ers. I'm embarassed.



Yours will look just fine if you wrap it like Rog.  It looks fine the way it is, besides, you are going to have two musket mickeys soon.  DH has about half of it cut.  We have to piece it together.  If I have to send it to the fort to you, I will...because I'm like that...


----------



## AuburnJen92

stacktester said:


> I'm trying to figure out if this was pre or post Rog's wife cutting off the cart funds. If it's post he's in real big trouble.



I bet he is in trouble...pre or post...


----------



## RvUsa

See I am distracting the competition with links and pms....


----------



## stacktester

Is it close yet?


----------



## Shannone1

Donnie....what fountain are you standing in front of with that picture of your daughter ??


----------



## AuburnJen92

HA!  I got it!


----------



## stacktester

That's at Epcot Shannone. Right past where the pin trading canopy is.


----------



## RvUsa

Is this it?


----------



## Shannone1

RvUsa said:


> See I am distracting the competition with links and pms....



Your site looks nice John.


----------



## RvUsa

Rats


----------



## LONE-STAR

stacktester said:


> I'm selling my cart. It's junk compared to all the other dis'ers. I'm embarassed.



Yeah but your 5er is nicer then mine


----------



## Shannone1

stacktester said:


> I'm trying to figure out if this was pre or post Rog's wife cutting off the cart funds. If it's post he's in real big trouble.



It's just a license plate...how much can it cost ??


----------



## AuburnJen92

now what do we do...i am bored


----------



## BigDaddyRog

stacktester said:


> I'm telling your wife Rog.



Why you wanna rat me out like dat????


----------



## Shannone1

Hey, my ticker went from 9 months down to 8 months and 4 weeks


----------



## AuburnJen92

Shannone1 said:


> It's just a license plate...how much can it cost ??



Yes, but if he was cut off, money wise, and he spent more, I don't think there will be pretty words spoken.  There wouldn't be in my house!!!!


----------



## RvUsa

Thanks guys, that page is just the framework for the database.  It will look a lot different and hopefully really useful soon.


----------



## stacktester

LONE-STAR said:


> Yeah but your 5er is nicer then mine



Thanks, it's finally being used this week. My aunt and her hubby are here from Mississippi (got in today) and are staying til Saturday. My mom wanted them to stay with her but they wanted to have their own space.I keep it at my mom's house because she has 5 acres. My mom put some really nice bedspreads on the fold downs in the garage. She could make a dump look good though. I'm not sure if the bed coverings are for keeps but they are now. ha ha ha ha. She even put some fresh flowers in a vase on the dinette. I gotta dewomanize it before we go to the fort lol.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

She gave me the dreaded look of DISAPPROVAL(add thunderous sound effects here)....but it was only 20bucks so I'll be okay by tomorrow!!!


----------



## stacktester

Shannone1 said:


> It's just a license plate...how much can it cost ??



So far I haven't seen cheap crap in Rog's vocabulary so you tell me lol.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Tomorrow my ticker goes from 8 months to 7 months


----------



## RvUsa

You know, on nights like this, it would be so much easier to just pick a chat room up at the top here, and yak there...


----------



## AuburnJen92

BigDaddyRog said:


> She gave me the dreaded look of DISAPPROVAL(add thunderous sound effects here)....but it was only 20bucks so I'll be okay by tomorrow!!!



I think you are still in trouble...I give that look to DH and sometimes it is not better tomorrow....(although usually it is when he buys another stupid part to his computers)


----------



## Shannone1

RvUsa said:


> You know, on nights like this, it would be so much easier to just pick a chat room up at the top here, and yak there...



That would be fun


----------



## AuburnJen92

nah, this is more fun...


----------



## stacktester

Shannone1 said:


> That would be fun



Who has Yahoo Messenger. I do and we start nascar chat rooms (private) a lot so not just anybody can come in. Invitation only by whoever starts or is in the room. Who all has a mic?


----------



## RvUsa

Yeah, only 80 to go to get to 3800,,,  talk people talk


----------



## Shannone1

RvUsa said:


> Yeah, only 80 to go to get to 3800,,,  talk people talk



Anyone else watching "Medium" ??  It's a good show...usually sad though.


----------



## AuburnJen92

when the guy punched the girl in the head three times, i left...eww


----------



## memorykeeper

I don't watch Medium but is anyone else watching that I know My Kid is a Star show? I'm hooked already, there's nothing like warching a train wreck.


----------



## LONE-STAR

While I have been talking my DW watched dancing with the stars.


----------



## Shannone1

AuburnJen92 said:


> when the guy punched the girl in the head three times, i left...eww



Hmmm, I must've missed that part.  Was probably taking the puppy outside. Oh hey, I can a cute picture from this weekend of her...


----------



## stacktester

OK now I'm mad. There is a singles meet board here on the dis and every once in a while I get an email where somebody posts when they're going. Well this little cutie from Canada said she'll be here next week too and wanted to go to Jellyrolls and meet some dis'ers. Well this one guy chimed in saying he would be here then too. Now he pm's me tonight and asks if I want to meet him during his trip. Give me a damned golf cart to go run him over at the marina and I'll throw him in Bay Lake for the gators.


----------



## RvUsa

I have YIM, but no mic


----------



## LONE-STAR

stacktester said:


> OK now I'm mad. There is a singles meet board here on the dis and every once in a while I get an email where somebody posts when they're going. Well this little cutie from Canada said she'll be here next week too and wanted to go to Jellyrolls and meet some dis'ers. Well this one guy chimed in saying he would be here then too. Now he pm's me tonight and asks if I want to meet him during his trip. Give me a damned golf cart to go run him over at the marina and I'll throw him in Bay Lake for the gators.


----------



## CampingChristy

AuburnJen92

I started a thread in your name!!


----------



## CampingChristy

I should have posted it here to help get to that 4000 point!! (AuburnJen92)


----------



## AuburnJen92

I saw that, it scared me at first because I thought it was from Rog or Donnie...can't be too sure with the bunch we hang with!  JK


----------



## AuburnJen92

CampingChristy said:


> I should have posted it here to help get to that 4000 point!! (AuburnJen92)



nah, don't sweat it, we'll get there soon enough....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Donnie....Ida never thunk it!!!! NOT THAT THERE"S ANYTHING WRONG WITH THAT!!! (In my best Jerry Sienfeild voice)


----------



## stacktester

AuburnJen92 said:


> I saw that, it scared me at first because I thought it was from Rog or Donnie...can't be too sure with the bunch we hang with!  JK



hey now, I resemble that remark.


----------



## AuburnJen92

stacktester said:


> OK now I'm mad. There is a singles meet board here on the dis and every once in a while I get an email where somebody posts when they're going. Well this little cutie from Canada said she'll be here next week too and wanted to go to Jellyrolls and meet some dis'ers. Well this one guy chimed in saying he would be here then too. Now he pm's me tonight and asks if I want to meet him during his trip. Give me a damned golf cart to go run him over at the marina and I'll throw him in Bay Lake for the gators.



OMG!


----------



## stacktester

BigDaddyRog said:


> Donnie....Ida never thunk it!!!! NOT THAT THERE"S ANYTHING WRONG WITH THAT!!! (In my best Jerry Sienfeild voice)



Don't make me come to sportmans paradise, sport.


----------



## stacktester

This things turnin 3800 tonight baby. I gotta go back to Ocala at 0400 but I'll stay here to get my post.


----------



## AuburnJen92

you can run him over with your golf cart, and then have an excuse to get an new one


----------



## LONE-STAR

Donnie how long are yall there in November?


----------



## RvUsa

OMG my head hurts trying to keep up with everybody tonight!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

stacktester said:


> This things turnin 3800 tonight baby. I gotta go back to Ocala at 0400 but I'll stay here to get my post.



i got 3700, so i will share and let someone else get 3800

you didn't say anything nasty to that "nice" man, did you????


----------



## CampingChristy

Gee, I want to hang with you guys, but I am not as fast witted as all of you are!!


----------



## RvUsa

stacktester said:


> OK now I'm mad. There is a singles meet board here on the dis and every once in a while I get an email where somebody posts when they're going. Well this little cutie from Canada said she'll be here next week too and wanted to go to Jellyrolls and meet some dis'ers. Well this one guy chimed in saying he would be here then too. Now he pm's me tonight and asks if I want to meet him during his trip. Give me a damned golf cart to go run him over at the marina and I'll throw him in Bay Lake for the gators.


Am I the only one who thought,  HE MAY BE MORE INTERESTED IN YOU???


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> OMG my head hurts trying to keep up with everybody tonight!!



I know what you mean its going fast


----------



## stacktester

AuburnJen92 said:


> i got 3700, so i will share and let someone else get 3800
> 
> you didn't say anything nasty to that "nice" man, did you????



Yeah and I called you a bad name too Jen when I saw you got it. It pertained to your alma matter though so don't get too worried. It wasn't personal. No I didn't reply to him. The Can chic is pretty cute though lol. What is Jellyrolls anyway?


----------



## LONE-STAR

What happened no one is typing


----------



## RvUsa

Jellyrolls is a comedy club, I think???  Isn't it at the boardwalk?


----------



## CampingChristy

RvUsa said:


> Am I the only one who thought,  HE MAY BE MORE INTERESTED IN YOU???



Cracking up!!!


----------



## LONE-STAR

50 to go


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Sounds like a Jazz Club.....for sweet guys


----------



## LONE-STAR

49


----------



## stacktester

LONE-STAR said:


> Donnie how long are yall there in November?



We go Thanksgiving weekend. Get there early Friday morning and go home Monday afternoon. It's DD and mines tradition as it was our 1st trip to the fort together in 04. I think this is trip 15 or 16 this weekend. I book a year in advance for TG now as it's getting very popular. DD says one day she and her family will be making ressies with me. I can only hope it'll last that long because we found our place to spend time together there. No matter what's going on she'll drop it all to go to the fort.


----------



## RvUsa

Ok now I get the Jerry Sienfeld thing.... I am SOOOO slow


----------



## LONE-STAR

48


----------



## AuburnJen92

Rog, darn, you beat me to it, i was going to mention not wearing "comfortable" shoes, since he want to meet a girl and all...


----------



## RvUsa

OOOOH OOOOH,  platoon is on eactn.... great movie


----------



## CampingChristy

BigDaddyRog said:


> Sounds like a Jazz Club.....for sweet guys



See I could never be this funny.  I could always just be your audience and laugh my butt off!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

man you guys are on a roll tonite..Denise


----------



## RvUsa

Where is it tho, I can't remember, DTD or BW?  I remember seeing it, but not where.


----------



## LONE-STAR

stacktester said:


> We go Thanksgiving weekend. Get there early Friday morning and go home Monday afternoon. It's DD and mines tradition as it was our 1st trip to the fort together in 04. I think this is trip 15 or 16 this weekend. I book a year in advance for TG now as it's getting very popular. DD says one day she and her family will be making ressies with me. I can only hope it'll last that long because we found our place to spend time together there. No matter what's going on she'll drop it all to go to the fort.



We check in thursday night or friday morning depends on when we leave. We have been going that time of year off and on since I was a kid.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Platoon was a great flick...came out about the same time and over shadowed another great military flick "Full Metal Jacket"...showcasing a completely different kinda Gomer Pyle!


----------



## RvUsa

39  to go


----------



## Shannone1

RvUsa said:


> Ok now I get the Jerry Sienfeld thing.... I am SOOOO slow



 You always crack me up.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

CampingChristy said:


> See I could never be this funny.  I could always just be your audience and laugh my butt off!!


Christy, this is the dark side of the force....it will eventually become you.....quick you will become soon


----------



## RvUsa

I have 281 post in this thread how many do you guys have?


----------



## LONE-STAR

We have done around 100 post tonight


----------



## AuburnJen92

I gotta go...my arm is starting to kill me with all this bantering.  I'll be back on late tomorrow. Bye all, good luck on 3800!


----------



## Shannone1

LONE-STAR said:


> We check in thursday night or friday morning depends on when we leave. We have been going that time of year off and on since I was a kid.



We went to WDW for Thanksgiving one year and it was really nice.  We go at Easter now because we can squeeze in a couple of more days.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Gnite Jen


----------



## LONE-STAR

How do you find out


----------



## RvUsa

I mean total,  put cursor over the orange envelope next to thread name, and it will pop up how many


----------



## RvUsa

Nit Jen


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Im at 236 now


----------



## Shannone1

RvUsa said:


> I have 281 post in this thread how many do you guys have?



Seriously ??  I have no idea but I'd be surprised if it's 40.


----------



## RvUsa

I think I got most of mine watching movies that day.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Rhonda good luck catching up if you have to read every post from tonite.


----------



## Shannone1

I just looked and this one will be 101 !!  I remember when I used to read actual BOOKS at night


----------



## RvUsa

We behaved ourselves, she is safe.... so far.


----------



## LONE-STAR

144 for me


----------



## RvUsa

Shannone1 said:


> I just looked and this one will be 101 !!  I remember when I used to read actual BOOKS at night



Theres a better view from over here on the dark side huh?


----------



## LONE-STAR

4


----------



## LONE-STAR

3


----------



## RvUsa

4???


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Im gonna go smoke..Im sure their will be 4 pages of nonsense by the time I get back!!!!


----------



## 2goofycampers

RvUsa said:


> We behaved ourselves, she is safe.... so far.



unless I missed some posts, her work has been pretty easy lately....


----------



## LONE-STAR

2


----------



## RvUsa

3???


----------



## RvUsa

2???


----------



## LONE-STAR

1  700 post's


----------



## RvUsa

o


----------



## 2goofycampers

10 more to 3800


----------



## RvUsa

I


----------



## LONE-STAR

2goofycampers said:


> 10 more to 3800



Start the count down


----------



## 2goofycampers

didn't some one say it might lock up at 4000 ??


----------



## RvUsa

c


----------



## LONE-STAR

My computer wont work


----------



## 2goofycampers

3800?


----------



## LONE-STAR

Did I get it


----------



## RvUsa

I locked up too for a second, is this 3800, I can't handle disappointment 2 times in one night


----------



## 2goofycampers

3800 ?? darn 40 sec  rule


----------



## LONE-STAR

Oh well


----------



## RvUsa

Yeah thats right Baby,  its me!!


----------



## Shannone1

You guys are so easily amused


----------



## RvUsa

2goofycampers said:


> 3800 ?? darn 40 sec  rule



Yep, 40 second thing really cuts into the fun....


----------



## 2goofycampers

I think were putting too much pressure on the Dis. I locked up too. Thought it was my stupid dial-up. I hate it as much as John hates his truck....


----------



## LONE-STAR

Now what. I thank we lost Donnie


----------



## RvUsa

Shannone1 said:


> You guys are so easily amused




Hey, I resemble that remark


----------



## BigDaddyRog

John you have 666 posts!!! Spooky


----------



## 2goofycampers

GOOD NIGHT EVERYONE.. thanks for letting me play,, even tho I lost...


----------



## BigDaddyRog

oh...never mind


----------



## LONE-STAR

I love my cable


----------



## RvUsa

4000 here we come!!!


----------



## LONE-STAR

BigDaddyRog said:


> John you have 666 posts!!! Spooky



I had it last night


----------



## BigDaddyRog

It this thread REALLY does lock down at 4000 posts...we'll have to make a Useless Facts and Chit Chat The Sequel


----------



## RvUsa

BigDaddyRog said:


> oh...never mind



Come on Rog, you can say it, your among fiends,,, er I mean friends.


----------



## LONE-STAR

RvUsa said:


> 4000 here we come!!!



I dont thank I will make that one.


----------



## 2goofycampers

LONE-STAR said:


> I love my cable



show off.  we don't have cable or dsl ability. it's dial up or $100.00 a month satellite internet..WE have indoor toilet tho


----------



## BigDaddyRog

nothing...as soon as I posted that you were at 666, you were already at 668


----------



## BigDaddyRog

2goofycampers said:


> show off.  we don't have cable or dsl ability. it's dial up or $100.00 a month satellite internet..WE have indoor toilet tho



Ahahahahahaha....Frank, you are too cool!!


----------



## RvUsa

2goofycampers said:


> show off.  we don't have cable or dsl ability. it's dial up or $100.00 a month satellite internet..WE have indoor toilet tho



We just got dsl a couple months ago, I feel your pain, but I will use you to check the website, for dial up


----------



## LONE-STAR

2goofycampers said:


> show off.  we don't have cable or dsl ability. it's dial up or $100.00 a month satellite internet..WE have indoor toilet tho



It took forever to get it where I live.


----------



## RvUsa

Come on only 176 to go


----------



## LONE-STAR

175


----------



## RvUsa

I am getting pretty tired too,  don't think I will make it... LOL


----------



## Shannone1

I'm not going to be able to make it...was up way too late last night.


----------



## 2goofycampers

BigDaddyRog said:


> Ahahahahahaha....Frank, you are too cool!!



Sorry to decieve you it"s Denise ... Frank in bed at 9pm up at 4:30....


----------



## 2goofycampers

RvUsa said:


> We just got dsl a couple months ago, I feel your pain, but I will use you to check the website, for dial up



Glad to do that for you..... Denise


----------



## RvUsa

I am otta here, talk to yins later.... gotta get up early to take Matt to hockey


----------



## LONE-STAR

And to all good night.


----------



## RvUsa

2goofycampers said:


> Glad to do that for you..... Denise



Cool, just check in every once in a while and tell me if anything is REALLY slow.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Oh...what a nice surprise Denise....I thought Frank was the really goofy one....youre equally as goofy, but I wont tell him that....he might get jealous!!!


----------



## RvUsa

Nite all....


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Nite JohnBoy


----------



## BigDaddyRog

G'nite Maryellen........G'nite Grammaw..........G'nite Grampaw...........


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Damn....JohnBoy and Maryellen are the only two I can remember from the Waltons


----------



## BigDaddyRog

But I still have so much coffee in my system!!!!


----------



## Shannone1

BigDaddyRog said:


> Damn....JohnBoy and Maryellen are the only two I can remember from the Waltons



I've never seen that show....


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

BigDaddyRog said:


> Damn....JohnBoy and Maryellen are the only two I can remember from the Waltons



.... and JimBob ........


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

oh ........ and Erin ..........


----------



## ILoveDisney&Cruising

oh, oh, oh ......... wasn't there an Elizabeth, too? ......... (how many kids were there??)


----------



## stacktester

LONE-STAR said:


> Did I get it



I had to go to bed because I'm up at 0400 to go to Ocala to test an asphalt plant today. You guy's are ill by the way.   

Does the phrase get a life strike a bell lol. By the time I get back you wackos will have another 200 posts for me to sift thru.


----------



## lisa8200

MAn,,, it's just like when I was younger, all the fun happens after I go to bed.
All of a sudden I feel old,,,,,no,,,,maybe I'm just recovering from a non-fort Camping trip that has sucked the life out of me.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Wow - Hillary is a war hero!  Dodging bullets in a 1996 trip to Bosnia....but what was that kid doing there?  Ooops - a "misstatement"


----------



## homebrew2

2goofycampers said:


> show off.  we don't have cable or dsl ability. it's dial up or $100.00 a month satellite internet..WE have indoor toilet tho



Ain't nuthin worse than some rich guy braggin about all his fancy do-dads.....
Indoor plumbin and such.  Next you'll be braggin bout your artificial swimmin
pond in the backyard.


----------



## auntie

BigDaddyRog said:


> Damn....JohnBoy and Maryellen are the only two I can remember from the Waltons



John boy
Mary Ellen
Jason
Erin
Ben
Jim Bob
Eizabeth

Mama, Daddy, Grandma, Grandpa, 

 

Currently airs on the Hallmark Channel.



__________________


----------



## homebrew2

BigDaddyRog said:


> But I still have so much coffee in my system!!!!



Reminds me of the *best* graffiti I ever saw in a Truck Stop John:

"Here I sit...broken hearted.
  Popped two pills and my Truck won't start"


----------



## Shannone1

lisa8200 said:


> MAn,,, it's just like when I was younger, all the fun happens after I go to bed.
> All of a sudden I feel old,,,,,no,,,,maybe I'm just recovering from a non-fort Camping trip that has sucked the life out of me.





Ohhh a camping story...spill it !!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

homebrew2 said:


> Reminds me of the *best* graffiti I ever saw in a Truck Stop John:
> 
> "Here I sit...broken hearted.
> Popped two pills and my Truck won't start"



Thats a sad story....


I saw one in a Alabama rest stop once a very long time ago and still remember it:
"Here I sit
On this smelly old pooper
Giving Birth
To A Bama State Trooper"

Please dont be offended, I didnt make that up and dont agree with its sentiments....but it was VERY entertaining reading material for 5 minutes of my life!!!


----------



## Colson39

So I just got this necklace and charm for Beth for when she delivers Reilly.  I didn't even know you were supposed to get the mother something, but my mother-in-law made sure that she let me know...lol.  I got this from Tiffany's (Beth's favorite), I know she'll love it, I put on the gift card that it was from "Daddy and Reilly"...lol


----------



## Us3

Colson39 said:


> So I just got this necklace and charm for Beth for when she delivers Reilly.  I didn't even know you were supposed to get the mother something, but my mother-in-law made sure that she let me know...lol.  I got this from Tiffany's (Beth's favorite), I know she'll love it, I put on the gift card that it was from "Daddy and Reilly"...lol



Ah, that's beautiful...she'll love it!

And maybe she'll feel just a little guilty for yelling at you "you did this to me!!!" while in labor...hehe j/k!


----------



## ntsammy5

Colson39 said:


> So I just got this necklace and charm for Beth for when she delivers Reilly.




Chris, you're a heck of a lot smarter than I look!


----------



## clkelley

Wow, looks like I mised some fun last night   I'm gonna have to start bringing the laptop home at night cause hubby hogs the puter playing free poker.

Yep, give us the campin' story!!!!!

Also, I updated the blog on another campin weekend.


----------



## Rhonda

Colson39 said:


> So I just got this necklace and charm for Beth for when she delivers Reilly.  I didn't even know you were supposed to get the mother something, but my mother-in-law made sure that she let me know...lol.  I got this from Tiffany's (Beth's favorite), I know she'll love it, I put on the gift card that it was from "Daddy and Reilly"...lol


That's beautiful!!  She'll love it!


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Rhonda...I think its time to sell your old mugs!!!!!!!

$65 with 8 hours still to go!!! Im starting to think this will go for over $100!!!Old FtW Mug on Ebay


----------



## We4mickey

Very nice Chris, she'll love it.


----------



## seabee

That is beautiful Chris! Your wife is lucky, I got a Pop Tart when I delivered our first,  and DH wasn't there when DD #2 came.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Was it "frosted strawberry"???? Oh, you lucky girl!!!!


----------



## Colson39

lol, hmm, maybe I'll buy some fake gag gift to give her first......oooh, the evil thoughts that I am thinking....hah


----------



## JCJRSmith

Colson39 said:


> lol, hmm, maybe I'll buy some fake gag gift to give her first......oooh, the evil thoughts that I am thinking....hah



You'll be jeopardizing any points you may score with that necklace.  That necklace is gorgeous.


----------



## seabee

It was a frosted blueberry one, even more "exotic". I was hungry though, so I suppose it was a thoughtful gift!  Although, since I was a bit nausous and that pop tart came back as soon as it was gone, I can no longer eat blueberry poptarts.


----------



## seabee

Now see, I would appreciate a good gag gift first and then get the surprise of the necklace. But I have that kind of sense of humor, DH and I are always doing something to eachother. Hey, anyone ever tried putting an elastic on the spray hose of your kitchen sink? Hilarious when DH turns it on, as long as I remember I did and and don't turn it on myself! True story.


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Thats a good one!!!


----------



## AuburnJen92

Gee, Christy gave me my own thread and I was famous for just a minute, and BOOM, it gets locked up.  I just can't win....


----------



## seabee

Hey Rog, you don't need to get a camper, I heard the fort is going to be getting some DVC condos!! I found a pic of it.....


----------



## 2goofycampers

we already booked the yellow one. it has the best view and cable and pet site.


----------



## seabee

I have to agree with you. They yellow is the best. Look at the gorgeous balcony!


----------



## Shannone1

I call the black one at the top.  The PENTHOUSE


----------



## PolynesianPixie

That place is sweet!  Although, I don't think I want to be in it in a storm


----------



## clkelley

That picture has been all over the internet.

Do ya'll want to know what it REALLY is


----------



## ynottony99

BigDaddyRog said:


> Rhonda...I think its time to sell your old mugs!!!!!!!
> 
> $65 with 8 hours still to go!!! Im starting to think this will go for over $100!!!Old FtW Mug on Ebay



*WOW!  All I can say is WOW!*


----------



## PolynesianPixie

clkelley said:


> That picture has been all over the internet.
> 
> Do ya'll want to know what it REALLY is



Yes!  well....I _think_ I do.


----------



## PolynesianPixie

ynottony99 said:


> *WOW!  All I can say is WOW!*



Holy moly!  I have never seen a mug go for that much on Ebay!  It must be one of those "lifetime" mugs.


----------



## clkelley

The picture is actually an outdoor theater set:

http://www.snopes.com/photos/architecture/redneck.asp


----------



## PolynesianPixie

clkelley said:


> The picture is actually an outdoor theater set:
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/photos/architecture/redneck.asp



Oh!  Cool!  Glad I wanted to know!  I love Chekov plays!


----------



## Colson39

If you guys think that mug on Ebay is crazy, you should have seen when this went up on Ebay....






When they replaced the sign with one with Mickey not holding a gun, I'm not sure if Mouse Surplus or who got the original sign above, but whoever had it was selling it on EBay (this is about 1 1/2 to 2 years ago).  I never got to see the final price, but it was up to like 6 or 7 thousand dollars the last time I looked.


----------



## Momof626x3

Colson39 said:


> lol, hmm, maybe I'll buy some fake gag gift to give her first......oooh, the evil thoughts that I am thinking....hah



The necklace is beautiful, she will love it!

When I had our first son DH (dear husband) brought me roses.  Sweet.

When I had our second son DH brought me a Killians and a handful of tootsie rolls.  Hmmmmmm.... 

When I had our third son DH (no longer "dear husband" BTW) brought me a Killians. And I had to open it myself. That baby boy was 9lbs 10 oz. I can hold a grudge for a long time.


----------



## Colson39

lol Naomi, I'm sure she wouldn't mind a glass or two or three or heck a whole bottle of wine either 

She fell in love with a wine in Germany in Epcot called "Two Princes" a couple Food and Wine festivals ago.  We buy like 7 or 8 bottles a year of it now on our various trips, maybe I'll wrap one of those up to give to her


----------



## Colson39

Just found this site where some guy put up some old WDW 1974 pictures....

http://www.jetsetenterprises.com/cruise/WDW 1974 Photos.htm

Check out this one of the marina at FW in 1974 (when I was a kid we used to rent those sailboats all the time!!!)


----------



## proudmomof4

Hey Donnie,

Just an FYI, Jellyrolls is a dueling piano bar over at BW.


----------



## 2goofycampers

remember the hovercraft they had at the poly for a SHORT time ?..........D


----------



## Colson39

Hmm, I don't remember that actually, when was that?


----------



## 2goofycampers

Best guess it was there in the mid 90's. we were doing a fishing tour and the guide said it was a trial thing. it looked like a huge silver covered rubber raft with a cockpit. next year that same guide said people were running over the water mice, some one might get killed and it didn't last long..


----------



## 2goofycampers

2goofycampers said:


> Best guess it was there in the mid 90's. we were doing a fishing tour and the guide said it was a trial thing. it looked like a huge silver covered rubber raft with a cockpit. next year that same guide said people were running over the water mice, some one might get killed and it didn't last long..



Can you say "LAW SUIT" !


----------



## Rhonda

I remember these silly water bike things that they had at FW during one trip.  They were testing them out as rental items down at the marina.  They let us use them free, just to get our opinion.  They were HARD!!  It basically looked like a bicycle on a pontoon.  You would sit (after trying to balance) and pedal to make a rotor go around.   It took many, many tries to even get balanced enough to pedal!

Yeah....they didn't last long.


----------



## JCJRSmith

Do ya think if we push *REALLY* hard we can get to 4000?  Only 114 to go.


----------



## JCJRSmith

Ok - completely off topic, but I borrowed a CD from a friend of mine - Buddy Guy, "Buddy's Baddest" - and I just heard his version of Mustang Sally for the first time.  WOW.  I have Wilson Pickett's version as well, and now I don't know which one I like better.


----------



## kc5grw

PolynesianPixie said:


> That place is sweet! Although, I don't think I want to be in it in a storm


 
... happy as a tornado in a trailer park...


----------



## Shannone1

2 more days until we head out for Panama City Beach  

We've spent the last week getting everything together.  We had to get an oil change, get air in the tires, have a chip in the windshield repaired, and of course restock all the batteries, cleaning supplies, first aid stuff and toiletries.  Tomorrow I have to load up the food and clothes and we are all set.  We are pulling out on Thursday morning and staying the first night in Bowling Green KY, and 2nd night in Ozark, AL.  We should be pulling into the PCB campground by noon on Saturday.


----------



## 2goofycampers

Rhonda said:


> I remember these silly water bike things that they had at FW during one trip.  They were testing them out as rental items down at the marina.  They let us use them free, just to get our opinion.  They were HARD!!  It basically looked like a bicycle on a pontoon.  You would sit (after trying to balance) and pedal to make a rotor go around.   It took many, many tries to even get balanced enough to pedal!
> 
> Yeah....they didn't last long.



if we wanted to work at something we would stay home   love your puppy  ...........Denise


----------



## 2goofycampers

Shannone1 said:


> 2 more days until we head out for Panama City Beach
> 
> We've spent the last week getting everything together.  We had to get an oil change, get air in the tires, have a chip in the windshield repaired, and of course restock all the batteries, cleaning supplies, first aid stuff and toiletries.  Tomorrow I have to load up the food and clothes and we are all set.  We are pulling out on Thursday morning and staying the first night in Bowling Green KY, and 2nd night in Ozark, AL.  We should be pulling into the PCB campground by noon on Saturday.



I don't know if you have time but there is a camping world clearance store in B/ Green. follow the signs for Beechbend amusement park you can't miss it....Denise


----------



## clkelley

Getting closer to 4000!!!!


----------



## LONE-STAR

Colson39 said:


> Just found this site where some guy put up some old WDW 1974 pictures....
> 
> http://www.jetsetenterprises.com/cruise/WDW 1974 Photos.htm
> 
> Check out this one of the marina at FW in 1974 (when I was a kid we used to rent those sailboats all the time!!!)



My dad rented one every trip until they took them away.


----------



## Shannone1

2goofycampers said:


> I don't know if you have time but there is a camping world clearance store in B/ Green. follow the signs for Beechbend amusement park you can't miss it....Denise



Good thing Chad doesn't read this board....he could spend all of our vacation money at Camping World with NO problem, lol !!


----------



## Shannone1

LONE-STAR said:


> My dad rented one every trip until they took them away.



I've never been on a sailboat.  The local campground we have a membership at rents ones about that size.  Maybe I will give it a try this summer.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Shannone1 said:


> I've never been on a sailboat.  The local campground we have a membership at rents ones about that size.  Maybe I will give it a try this summer.



It was alot of fun. Its one of those kid memories you never forget.


----------



## Shannone1

If any of you watch _Jericho_, tonight is the SERIES finale.  CBS decided not to pick it up again next season.


----------



## Shannone1

LONE-STAR said:


> It was alot of fun. Its one of those kid memories you never forget.



Especially if you end up in the water like I probably WILL


----------



## LONE-STAR

Shannone1 said:


> If any of you watch _Jericho_, tonight is the SERIES finale.  CBS decided not to pick it up again next season.



That sucks me the DW and my dad all watch this show.


----------



## kc5grw

3900?


----------



## Shannone1

Anyone watching Dancing with the Stars ??  I am hoping that Penn and Monica go home this week.  I really like Shannon and Kristi.


----------



## auntie

My mom loves the show..personally I've only seen it a couple of times, and then found they changed the dates/times it was on. So it was difficult to follow when I did see it again. Seems a shame though, looks as if it was a good show.

Refering to Jericho..not the Stars.


----------



## kc5grw

Nope, we're watching Idol. My daughter set the DVR to record Dancing, but not to watch the Dancing.


----------



## Shannone1

LONE-STAR said:


> That sucks me the DW and my dad all watch this show.



We do too.  I was sooo bummed last season when they were going to end it.  Then I was really excited when they announced they were going to bring it back for a short season this year.  I wish they could've found a way to get more viewers.  It is a good show, different than all of the other shows on these days.  I actually CRIED a couple of weeks ago during the Stanley/Bonnie episode.


----------



## Rhonda

I'm watching Idol.  So, far, not too impressed.  Chikezie is not too good tonite.  I liked Syesha!


----------



## LONE-STAR

Shannone1 said:


> Anyone watching Dancing with the Stars ??  I am hoping that Penn and Monica go home this week.  I really like Shannon and Kristi.



My DW agrees aka TxTink


----------



## LONE-STAR

The Dancing Stars is on here. The DW is watching it while I am on the Dis.


----------



## LONE-STAR

My beer is geting hot. I need to stop typing and start drinking.


----------



## CampingChristy

If my family is going to be at the campground for 7 days, how many days of MYW tickets do I need?


----------



## kc5grw

That really depends on how many days you want to be in the park doing things. Since that is a relatively short stay I would say either 5 or 6 days. I usually won't get a ticket for our final day and depending on arrival maybe not the first day. Although, it is real tough once you get things setup to not take the boat over to the MK for a couple of ours in the evening.


----------



## Us3

We're bringing the camper home (from our storage lot) to de-winterize, clean it and pack this weekend!  We're all getting really excited about our trip to the Fort!


----------



## CampingChristy

I was thinking live 5 days?  I want to enjoy the campground without feeling like oh crap I don't want to waste a days ticket.  I don't want to spend the dollars on the no expiration or hopper option.

Am I making a bad choice?


----------



## JCJRSmith

Wouldn't surprise me if the SciFi channel picks up Jericho.

Battlestar Galactica starts up again a week from Friday!!!!


----------



## Us3

LONE-STAR said:


> My beer is geting hot.



That's not good!   AI is recording...I'm off to watch it now...

I'm sure you guys will hit 4000 before I'm back!


----------



## kc5grw

Us3 said:


> We're bringing the camper home (from our storage lot) to de-winterize, clean it and pack this weekend! We're all getting really excited about our trip to the Fort!


 
De-winterize??? What's that?


----------



## Katie Dawn

CampingChristy said:


> If my family is going to be at the campground for 7 days, how many days of MYW tickets do I need?



Hi Christy.  I just looked at the price of MYW tickets at undercovertourist.com and it's the exact same price for 5 days of tickets vs 7 days of tickets.  (Actually, it's a few cents cheaper)  I'm not sure if I am supposed to post it here so I'll let you look at it yourself.  Oh, and if you're not familiar with this website please know that the prices include tax. 

This way you can have the best of both worlds: pay the same amount but know that you've got those tickets "in your back pocket" if you want to go to a park that day for any reason.  

HTH!


----------



## LONE-STAR

Another hour of dancing with the Stars


----------



## auntie

ftwildernessguy said:


> Wow - Hillary is a war hero!  Dodging bullets in a 1996 trip to Bosnia....but what was that kid doing there?  Ooops - a "misstatement"



She "misspoke"...YA THINK 
lol! 

This is gonna be one long election year..it's only March and I'm sick of it already. 

Of course I'm in NY and every day seems to be an adventure with our governer(s)...gotta wonder who's next in line for the job now?


__________________


----------



## AuburnJen92

didn't they swear in your lt. gov recently?

yes, i wish they hadn't started on the election stuff so early, i was sick of it WAY BEFORE the primaries started....


----------



## CampingChristy

American Idol - David Cook is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## CampingChristy

Katie Dawn said:


> Hi Christy.  I just looked at the price of MYW tickets at undercovertourist.com and it's the exact same price for 5 days of tickets vs 7 days of tickets.  (Actually, it's a few cents cheaper)  I'm not sure if I am supposed to post it here so I'll let you look at it yourself.  Oh, and if you're not familiar with this website please know that the prices include tax.
> 
> This way you can have the best of both worlds: pay the same amount but know that you've got those tickets "in your back pocket" if you want to go to a park that day for any reason.
> 
> HTH!



Could I get the tickets before I leave GA Friday night?


----------



## AuburnJen92

no tv for me tonight christy, i am on the school bus on the way home from a softball game...we did as usual, we lost


----------



## Rhonda

CampingChristy said:


> American Idol - David Cook is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11



WOW!!!!  David Cook rocked tonight!!


----------



## kc5grw

Okay, Idol is over, we're watching Dancing and my daughter's are now freaking out because of the musical act on stage at this moment.


----------



## kc5grw

CampingChristy said:


> Could I get the tickets before I leave GA Friday night?


 
Christy, you can get the same rate for a 7 day MYW park hopper by ordering online from Disney. You pick up the tickets at check-in at the Fort and can have them added to your resort key so you don't have to carry separate key and ticket. Yes, you get a key when checking into the Fort. It gets you back into the fort if you leave in your own vehicle, it's also how they check for EMH admission.


----------



## LONE-STAR

We need some help to run for 4000.


----------



## kc5grw

I'm game, it's just not moving very fast right now.


----------



## Shannone1

kc5grw said:


> Okay, Idol is over, we're watching Dancing and my daughter's are now freaking out because of the musical act on stage at this moment.



That's the Jonas Brothers.  My girls are arguing over who the cuter one is.  I am glad about who was voted out....won't give it away for any west coasters.


----------



## Shannone1

Katie Dawn said:


> Hi Christy.  I just looked at the price of MYW tickets at undercovertourist.com and it's the exact same price for 5 days of tickets vs 7 days of tickets.  (Actually, it's a few cents cheaper)  I'm not sure if I am supposed to post it here so I'll let you look at it yourself.  Oh, and if you're not familiar with this website please know that the prices include tax.
> 
> This way you can have the best of both worlds: pay the same amount but know that you've got those tickets "in your back pocket" if you want to go to a park that day for any reason.
> 
> HTH!



Hey....this is the "chit chat" thead...no talking about Disney !!


----------



## kc5grw

Shannone1 said:


> Hey....this is the "chit chat" thead...no talking about Disney !!


 
  

Maybe we can talk the powers that be into giving us our own sub-forum. You know, something along the lines of the Teen Disney forum, but a Disney Campers forum where we can meet just to shoot the breeze and not worry about threads being closed because they are not "on topic".


----------



## Gatordad

I'm working on that.  Www.musketmickey.com will be coming soon to a theater near you.


----------



## Shannone1

kc5grw said:


> Maybe we can talk the powers that be into giving us our own sub-forum. You know, something along the lines of the Teen Disney forum, but a Disney Campers forum where we can meet just to shoot the breeze and not worry about threads being closed because they are not "on topic".



I think that's what the community board is for    I've been there and I can't keep up.  I'm just a small fish in a HUGE ocean and it's really tough to get to know anyone there.  That's why I like it over here so much


----------



## kc5grw

Well. Okay. Ask and ye shall receive...


----------



## CampingChristy

AuburnJen92 said:


> no tv for me tonight christy, i am on the school bus on the way home from a softball game...we did as usual, we lost



Hugs and Kisses coming your way!!  I know it is disheartening, but hang in there it will get better.  You still don't have all of your starters do you?

David Cook was soooo good tonight.  He is my fav!


----------



## CampingChristy

Shannone1 said:


> Hey....this is the "chit chat" thead...no talking about Disney !!



I am so gun shy now I don't know where to post??  I was gonna post a thread, but then thought it wasn't about "camping"!   

Help me learn!!


----------



## kc5grw

Shannone1 said:


> I think that's what the community board is for  I've been there and I can't keep up. I'm just a small fish in a HUGE ocean and it's really tough to get to know anyone there. That's why I like it over here so much


 
When you look at the forums list there is a Theme Park Community under the main Theme Parks forum and also a disAbilities Community under the main disAbilities board. Then there are all the forums under Just for Fun. I think a Camping Community as part of the main camping board or under the Just for Fun would be appropriate. Or just go to GatorDad's when he gets it up and running.


----------



## Shannone1

CampingChristy said:


> I am so gun shy now I don't know where to post??  I was gonna post a thread, but then thought it wasn't about "camping"!
> 
> Help me learn!!



I was just messin' with you, no worries


----------



## Gatordad

the message board is set up, i just need to get musketmickey.com to find it when you go there.

It will be the totally off topic message board.


----------



## CampingChristy

Shannone1 said:


> I was just messin' with you, no worries



Thanks, I was pretty sure you were!


----------



## Shannone1

Well folks....this is post 1000 for me.  
         

I've been on this board less time than any of my other camping boards but have more posts here. Go figure.  It's been great getting to know all of you, even you Gatordad  I'm looking foward to meeting all of you eventually !!  


Can you feel the love....


----------



## kc5grw

CampingChristy said:


> I am so gun shy now I don't know where to post?? I was gonna post a thread, but then thought it wasn't about "camping"!
> 
> Help me learn!!


 
Christy I think if it's related to camping at Disney then it is okay. Your question about the MYW tickets I think fits as on topic. It is related to your stay at FtW so how is it not on topic. There might be a better forum for some questions, but I think in general most of us here are big enough Disney freaks to be able to answer most questions, and if not we'll tell you where to go.


----------



## kc5grw

I just looked at the calendar for the time we will be staying in Dec. I'm looking forward to meeting one or 2 or more of the following folks while we're there. 

PolynesianPixie
ZZSIMMS
Daddyscooltv
Bunyard Gang
Carol & Buff & the Mouse-ke-T@B
AlyLynn 
Shannone


----------



## Shannone1

kc5grw said:


> I just looked at the calendar for the time we will be staying in Dec. I'm looking forward to meeting one or 2 or more of the following folks while we're there.
> 
> PolynesianPixie
> ZZSIMMS
> Daddyscooltv
> Bunyard Gang
> Carol & Buff & the Mouse-ke-T@B
> AlyLynn
> Shannone



 We'll have to have 1 or 2 get togethers and meet up at Crockett's porch for a group photo


----------



## clkelley

ABSOLUTELY!!!!

I know for a fact I'll probably be having another open house type party like I did last October on Sunday, December 14th about 3pm.


----------



## clkelley

Gatordad said:


> I'm working on that.  Www.musketmickey.com will be coming soon to a theater near you.



Good to see you back!!  Or have you been back and I just missed it???


----------



## clkelley

kc5grw said:


> I just looked at the calendar for the time we will be staying in Dec. I'm looking forward to meeting one or 2 or more of the following folks while we're there.
> 
> PolynesianPixie
> ZZSIMMS
> Daddyscooltv
> Bunyard Gang
> Carol & Buff & the Mouse-ke-T@B
> AlyLynn
> Shannone



You do know the weekend of the 12th - 15th is MOUSEFEST.  Lots of Disney internet fans around WDW that weekend


----------



## LONE-STAR

55 to go till we lock it down.


----------



## LONE-STAR

clkelley said:


> You do know the weekend of the 12th - 15th is MOUSEFEST.  Lots of Disney internet fans around WDW that weekend



We leave to head back home on the 12th


----------



## kc5grw

clkelley said:


> You do know the weekend of the 12th - 15th is MOUSEFEST. Lots of Disney internet fans around WDW that weekend


 
We won't be getting to the fort until the 19th.  No way the kids can miss more than a couple of days of school. They'll be out for 2 with my current plan.


----------



## kc5grw

50 to go.


----------



## LONE-STAR

We're not going to make it we're not going to make it.


----------



## kc5grw

Doesn't look like it. Not too much going on right now.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Thats my quote from a disney ride


----------



## kc5grw

I think I'm gonna take a look at the SW 78 that's for sale here in the Dallas area. The more I got to thinking, I think with the 78 there's a better chance I can load the cart on the platform in such a way to limit the weight on the back of the trailer to 100-200 lbs. I know the SW website lists it as a concern that you can essentially "unload" the front part of the SW by loading an electric golf cart front first. I think there may be enough room to actually shift it enough to make a difference.


----------



## kc5grw

Jungle Cruise


----------



## LONE-STAR

The end of the Dinosaur ride at AK. Where you go back in time


----------



## LONE-STAR

kc5grw said:


> I think I'm gonna take a look at the SW 78 that's for sale here in the Dallas area. The more I got to thinking, I think with the 78 there's a better chance I can load the cart on the platform in such a way to limit the weight on the back of the trailer to 100-200 lbs. I know the SW website lists it as a concern that you can essentially "unload" the front part of the SW by loading an electric golf cart front first. I think there may be enough room to actually shift it enough to make a difference.



Whats your 5er weigh?


----------



## kc5grw

I think the last time I scaled it loaded it was somewhere between 10500 and 11000. I think fully loaded for a trip to Disney it is probably in the 11000 ball park. 

I just really don't want 500lbs on the back of the trailer if I can help it.


----------



## kc5grw

LONE-STAR said:


> The end of the Dinosaur ride at AK. Where you go back in time


 
Okay. I think I remember that. It also sounds like the corny stuff from the Jungle Cruise.


----------



## LONE-STAR

Looks like I am going to miss 4000. Time for me to hit the hay (go to bed for you city folk)


----------



## kc5grw

Yup, I need to hit the hay also. Really should have been there already.


----------



## LONE-STAR

kc5grw said:


> I think the last time I scaled it loaded it was somewhere between 10500 and 11000. I think fully loaded for a trip to Disney it is probably in the 11000 ball park.
> 
> I just really don't want 500lbs on the back of the trailer if I can help it.



You should be fine with a SW my 5er really dose not weigh enough to handle the weight of the cart on the back. My 5er weighs about 4500 pounds.


----------



## Shannone1

kc5grw said:


> Yup, I need to hit the hay also. Really should have been there already.



I told myself ALL DAY that I was going to go to bed early, 11:00 (very early for me).  I was a good girl and went to bed.  Couldn't fall asleep though so now I'm back online at 12:25am.  All alone I think.....I don't know if I can get to 4000 all by myself !!


----------



## bradisgoofy

It's 2:10am and I'll be here until 5am, at least.  Wow, I just noticed how far off the board clock is.


----------



## Katie Dawn

CampingChristy said:


> Could I get the tickets before I leave GA Friday night?



First I am almost positive that undercovertourist's prices will be less than Disney's (okay, I'm actually postiive, not almost positive) - and Disney's quoted prices don't include tax.  Second, I'm pretty sure they have an office in the area, so if the savings are significant enough to warrant it (and I know you're buying for 5 people) it might be worth stopping by their office.  Look at their website a little more or e-mail them.  

No matter where you get them from it looks that organization's prices for 7 tickets are the same as 5 tickets. 

*Now, to get back "on topic" I'll make this a useless fact:*  Did you know that CampingChristy may or may not get 5 or 7 days worth of tickets from either Disney or undercovertourist?  

Yes, I know...you're amazed by my vast knowledge of fun facts.


----------



## clkelley

Well, I did go to bed and got a good night sleep!!!  But here's another post!!


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I guess we're gonna hit 4 grand easy today.


----------



## clkelley

I owe, I owe, it's off to work I go


----------



## RvUsa

I'm up for a 4k run.


----------



## clkelley

RvUsa said:


> I'm up for a 4k run.



When I first saw that in my email, I was thinking great!!!!  John is doing better, he's up to running!!!  Then I opened the thread and remembered we're working on 4k of POSTS!!!


----------



## Colson39

Won't this thread lock at 4000 posts or is that an urban myth?


----------



## RvUsa

LOL, yeah, that's why I said that   I couldn't do a 4 foot run.


----------



## RvUsa

Colson39 said:


> Won't this thread lock at 4000 posts or is that an urban myth?



Lets find out!


----------



## RvUsa

I have never got a thread locked before!  Unlike some of you, (insert name here)


----------



## Gatordad

JOhn, that hurts.


----------



## RvUsa

LOL,  hows musketmickey coming,  did you get my thing about godaddy, and the webeditor


----------



## Gatordad

yes i did, but with school and work blowing up, plus a dab of baseball coaching, I haven't had time to figure it out.


----------



## Gatordad

lets get to 4000 so this thread dies and goes into the board hall of fame.  I feel like Dr. Frankenstein.


----------



## 2goofycampers

4000 here we come ..................................Denise


----------



## Gatordad

who's denise?  Is she related to dr. frank. n. stein?


----------



## 2goofycampers

Gatordad said:


> who's denise?  Is she related to dr. frank. n. stein?



only by marriage


----------



## 2goofycampers

glad to have you back we love your quick witty comments


----------



## Gatordad

I'm only  back to kill the thread.  it's a piece of history, right after landing a man on the moon.


----------



## Gatordad

I see you live in TN.  Say hello to Elvis for me.


----------



## Gatordad

this 40 second rule will kill you


----------



## 2goofycampers

I see you have something new your working on. can anbody join in? Is BDR the moderator !!!


----------



## Colson39

How did you know exactly when to show up to kill the thread.  You must have like Useless facts radar...lol


----------



## Gatordad

once it's open, it will be for everyone, of all races, creeds, colors, religions, blood types, provided you say the gatordad pledge before logging in.


----------



## Gatordad

I just figure back at HQ, the server will self-destruct.


----------



## Colson39

No one wants to post now because of the 40 second rule...lol


----------



## 2goofycampers

Gatordad said:


> I see you live in TN.  Say hello to Elvis for me.



we are 4 hours from Memphis.... You do know Elvis is dead right.. my dad met him in Germany when they were both in military service  said he was real shy.


----------



## Gatordad

your dad was shy?  I would have never guessed.  So you are on the eastern half...... say hello to all the folks at TN for me.


----------



## Colson39

Shy posters, no one wants to get hit with 40 second rule
lol


----------



## Gatordad

it's like a timeout fo radults.


----------



## Colson39

Almost....


----------



## 2goofycampers

Gatordad said:


> your dad was shy?  I would have never guessed.  So you are on the eastern half...... say hello to all the folks at TN for me.



right in the middle actually.............near Nashville


----------



## Gatordad

say hello to my friends Doug Smith and James Hess for me then, will ya.


----------



## Shannone1

Good morning everyone


----------



## 2goofycampers

4 to go


----------



## Colson39

WOOHOO, 4000 IS MINE!!!

Finally, I was around for one!!!

What do I win?


----------



## Gatordad

oh great, MI is here.


----------



## Shannone1

One more day to go until our vacation


----------



## 2goofycampers

1


----------



## Gatordad

Congrats Chris, you killed the beast.  Shannon Messed me up


----------



## Colson39

GoofyCampers, you're like at 4003 already...lol


----------



## Shannone1

Gatordad said:


> oh great, MI is here.



Is that me ??


----------



## 2goofycampers

well no lock up


----------



## Gatordad

you win a bright shiny new lincoln.!!!!!


----------



## Colson39

Yea, when Shannone came in, I knew that was going to throw it off...lol.

I dedicate my win to you though, the creator of the thread.

Although, I guess the thread doesn't get automatically locked, I wonder if they manually lock it or something, or if that's just a rumour.

Honestly, I'm never around for these "thread countdown" things, this was the first one, go figure...lol.  I normally don't care, but I have to admit that was kind of fun


----------



## 2goofycampers

Colson39 said:


> GoofyCampers, you're like at 4003 already...lol



I'm on dial up cut me some slack Chris...


----------



## Gatordad




----------



## Gatordad

Shannone1 said:


> Is that me ??



yes, it's you.  enjoy your trip to the Fort.


----------



## Shannone1

Colson39 said:


> Yea, when Shannone came in, I knew that was going to throw it off...lol.



Glad I could help


----------



## clkelley

Oooh, I missed it.  I had to go to a stupid company photoshoot


----------



## Gatordad

2goofycampers said:


> I'm on dial up cut me some slack Chris...



they don't have anything faster in TN?


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Ok...so the 4000 post lock up ended up being like the Y2K Bug......threatening and frightening...but "little bity living space". LONG LIVE USELESS FACTS!!!!!


----------



## Colson39

Well, it could be that they manually lock it after it gets to 4000, might not be an automatic thing.  I haven't seen Rhonda say anything about it, so I'm not sure.

And yea, I figured you were on dial up 2goofy 

And Shannone, thanks  lol


----------



## 2goofycampers

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1709915   according to this we were suppose to shut down at 250 pages or 3750 posts... .. Denise


----------



## BigDaddyRog

Well...I guess THATS the most useless fact of all


----------



## BigDaddyRog

They will probably set this thread TO NOT LOCK...as a way of keeping us off topic in a useless way


----------



## 2goofycampers

Gatordad said:


> they don't have anything faster in TN?



where we live no cable, no dsl lines yet. they say by end of 2008 we should have them.....neighbor got satellite internet for 100.00 a month. I just am can't justify that. 1200.00 a year is a trip to the fort...... D.


----------



## Rhonda

Sorry - I'm at my "real" job this morning.  

I'll lock this one up, and let's see who can be the first one to start a NEW Useless Facts/Chit-Chat thread!


----------

